# Heavy metal (or no metal at all) The Brutal thread



## Duality Jack (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey I figured we could use some talk about the finer rock ion this forum so I thought we can compare tastes, picks in bands genre's and such. To get the thread started....


Whats your favorite metal band ever?

Favored genre of metal?

concerts you've gone to?

Just talk metal man no rules one rule - please put YouTube embeds inside spoiler tags. http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...rutal-thread?p=2508616&viewfull=1#post2508616


----------



## KaiFox (Oct 20, 2009)

Mastodon. If I have to choose a #1.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 20, 2009)

3 Inches of Blood


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 20, 2009)

I am a huge Kamelot fan personally but hey what genre's do you guys favor?


----------



## moonchylde (Oct 20, 2009)

Stryper XP


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 20, 2009)

just Heavy Metal no Death Metal


----------



## Dass (Oct 20, 2009)

I've mentioned this elsewhere. Iron Maiden is the only metal band I listen to more than two songs by.


----------



## Azure (Oct 20, 2009)

Gangrene Smegmacake.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 20, 2009)

Dass said:


> I've mentioned this elsewhere. Iron Maiden is the only metal band I listen to more than two songs by.



YES. And priest.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 20, 2009)

|Anyoen gone to any good concerts? I saw Iron maiden.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 20, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> |Anyoen gone to any good concerts? I saw Iron maiden.



Nope. Televised. Want too.


----------



## KaiFox (Oct 20, 2009)

Progressive metal.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 20, 2009)

I've been to a couple metal concerts, but I don't really like listening to it. I'm much more interested in movie soundtracks.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 20, 2009)

Hmm.. shall the Mods move this to The Tube or something?

And I'll answer Rammstein, even though I dun listen to Metal anymore


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 20, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Nope. Televised. Want too.


 Worth every god dam penny.


----------



## Dass (Oct 20, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> |Anyoen gone to any good concerts? I saw Iron maiden.



Rush, twice, on the same tour. It's not metal, I know. Those are just the only two concerts I've been to.

Neil Peart can drum.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Oct 20, 2009)

Haha. Metal thread.

OH, THE JOYS OF READING METAL THREAD.

You're all so silly.


----------



## Dass (Oct 20, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Haha. Metal thread.
> 
> OH, THE JOYS OF READING METAL THREAD.
> 
> You're all so silly.



You're a tree.
I'm a shaman.
*flame shock*


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 20, 2009)

Dass said:


> Rush, twice, on the same tour. It's not metal, I know. Those are just the only two concerts I've been to.
> 
> Neil Peart can drum.


Rush is cool in my eyes man.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 20, 2009)

Manowar, Lordi, Rhapsody (of Fire), Iron Maiden.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 20, 2009)

I saw Slipknot.  They're pretty metal.


Now let me see your rage face.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 20, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Manowar,.


suns of Odin, metal warriors, Warriors of the world ...
So much fun.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 20, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> suns of Odin, metal warriors, Warriors of the world ...
> So much fun.


Crown and Ring will do too.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 20, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Crown and Ring will do too.


 You are now in my "book of cool"


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 21, 2009)

Whats your favorite metal band ever?

Favored genre of metal?

Favourite metal band ever, would probably be, Decapitated, or At The Gates.

Favoured genre of metal, would be technical death metal, or melodic death metal.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 21, 2009)

Corrupted and Faxed Head are what I like to listen to


----------



## pheonix (Oct 21, 2009)

sepultura is awesome, as well as vader, dismember, malevolent creation, bolt thrower, napalm death, mastodon, diecide, carcass, dying fetus, terrorizer, morbid angel, suffocation, and sodom.

I love metal. <3


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok, not sure if these are all metal, but sure here we go:

Turisas - seen them live and they were AMAZING. Loved them xD
Finntroll
Paradise Lost
Lacuna Coil
Machine Head (Not as into them as I once was though)
Rob Zombie
NIN
Korn (*waits for flames*)
Tool
Deftones
Rage Against The Machine
Nightwish (used to love em, not so much anymore. They were brilliant live though)
Alestorm


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 21, 2009)

Yup, We got a winner with Rob! Why wouldnt he be? (dont really know the others.)


----------



## Kivaari (Oct 21, 2009)

Whats your favorite metal band ever?
Death

Favoured genre of metal?
That's a tough one... I'm going to say Power Metal.

concerts you've gone to?
Unfortunately, none...


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 21, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Rob Zombie
> NIN
> Korn
> Tool
> ...


 

>:|


----------



## Aden (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh hooraaay, it's another thread where we list our favorite metal bands so other people will give us attention if we approximately match their music tastes and we can bash other people if they haven't heard of music as obscure or heavy as what we listen to.

Well, here goes :V

Agalloch
Animals As Leaders
Atheist
Augury
Behold...the Arctopus
Between the Buried and Me
Blind Guardian
Blotted Science
Bulb
Canvas Solaris
Cloudkicker
Cynic
Death
Devin Townsend
Diablo Swing Orchestra
DEP
Exivious
The Faceless
Frederik Thordendal's Special Defects
Gojira
Gonin-Ish
Gordian Knot
Gorod
Hacride
The Human Abstract
In the Woods...
Isis
Kamelot
Kayo Dot
maudlin of the Well
Meshuggah
Necrophagist
Nightwish
Nile
Obscura
Opeth
Pain of Salvation
Peste Noire
PsyOpus
SikTh
Symphony X
TesseracT
Textures
Ulver
UneXpect
Ved Buens Ende
Vildhjarta

Favorite metal band ever: Fuck I don't know. Today it's motW

Favored genre of metal: Progressive Weird

Concerts I've been to: I went to Nightwish with my frands once


----------



## Olaunn (Oct 21, 2009)

Music I tear my speakers up with:

 Agalloch

 Amon Amarth

 Bleed The Sky

 Cannibal Corpse

 Chimaira

 Emperor

 Gorgoroth

 Javilina

 Job For A Cowboy

 Meshugguh

 Mnemic

 Suicide Silence

 etc...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 21, 2009)

I like Deftones




I like doom


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 21, 2009)

-Dethklok
-In Flames (early albums only)
-Mastodon
-Muse (does this count?)
-Queens of the Stone Age
-System of a down (yeah....)
-Soilwork
-Rise Against
-a bit of Paramore, Slipknot and Static-X too

and I've been to a Serj Tankian concert. T'was cool.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 21, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Crown and Ring will do too.



awesome XD but is awesome to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc9_U-RBSuk 

and her is a link to a list of good Heavy Metal bands/songs
http://allmetalresource.com/2009/09/19/brutal-legend-song-list/


----------



## JMAA (Oct 21, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> Stryper XP



Whoo, I got myself a Stryper album on a lottery in a biker party. It's called "Murder in Pride". I felt like it was nice.
Ok, maybe it's Christian Rock, but, who cares?


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 21, 2009)

Metal sucks; and this thread belongs in blue notes. You'd think some one with 1.5K posts would know this.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey, to each their own. Like whatever you want. Btw, I've seen rap and rock threads here.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 21, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Hey, to each their own. Like whatever you want. Btw, I've seen rap and rock threads here.


They should be moved too; that's why there's a music forum.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 21, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> They should be moved too; that's why there's a music forum.



I thought it was for musicians.


----------



## Morroke (Oct 21, 2009)

Been listening to a lot of Cattle Decapitation lately.


----------



## Dass (Oct 21, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> I thought it was for musicians.



Yes, I think that thread section is for musicians. And for the second time;

The Tube (5 Viewing)
Entertainment Chatter - Movies, _*music*_, TV and more! Leave your spoilers at the door!


----------



## lgnb695 (Oct 21, 2009)

I honestly have no favorite, although I have been listening to alot of Bolt Thrower and In Flames lately.

Suicide Silence and Job for a Cowboy are pretty good too. *prepares flame shield*

Even though they're not metal, everyone should listen to the Deftones.
Seriously.

DO IT.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 21, 2009)

Dass said:


> Yes, I think that thread section is for musicians. And for the second time;
> 
> The Tube (5 Viewing)
> Entertainment Chatter - Movies, _*music*_, TV and more! Leave your spoilers at the door!


 
The Blue Note
http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=47 
*Music Discussion* - Don't you never say an unkind word about _the Time!_ We modeled our whole lives around Morris Day and Jerome.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 21, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Ok, not sure if these are all metal,
> Machine Head (Not as into them as I once was though)
> Rob Zombie
> Korn (*waits for flames*)
> ...


Love all of the ones above 


Sinjo said:


> The Blue Note
> 
> *Music Discussion* - Don't you never say an unkind word about _the Time!_ We modeled our whole lives around Morris Day and Jerome.


 No one cares.


----------



## Dass (Oct 21, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> The Blue Note
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=47
> *Music Discussion* - Don't you never say an unkind word about _the Time!_ We modeled our whole lives around Morris Day and Jerome.



My point is that I and anyone else can discuss music here, and I choose to do so because no one reads that section.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 21, 2009)

Not much Lordi love these days.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 21, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> Metal sucks; and this thread belongs in blue notes. You'd think some one with 1.5K posts would know this.


 to quote ManOwar "heavy metal or no metal at all. _*wimps and posers leave the hall*_"





Aden said:


> Kamelot


  Cheers to that.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 21, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> to quote ManOwar "heavy metal or no metal at all. _*wimps and posers leave the hall*_"



He can have a oppinion.


----------



## Dass (Oct 21, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> to quote ManOwar "heavy metal or no metal at all. _*wimps and posers leave the hall*_"  Cheers to that.



If Iron Maiden is the only band metal I can name more than two songs by, does that encompass me?


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 21, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> He can have a opinion.


Sure. But why post in a thread that is about talking about the best of something you don't like? Thats just silly and un-helpful.


Dass said:


> If Iron Maiden is the only band metal I can name more than two songs by, does that encompass me?


 nah your cool you are not blatantly saying "metal sucks"


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 22, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> to quote ManOwar "heavy metal or no metal at all. _*wimps and posers leave the hall*_"




No metal at all then :>


----------



## JMAA (Oct 22, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Not much Lordi love these days.


Pft. Swedish... [/skwigelf]


----------



## Attaman (Oct 22, 2009)

JMAA said:


> Pft. Swedish... [/skwigelf]


Finnish.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 22, 2009)

Same thing.


----------



## JMAA (Oct 22, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Finnish.


My bad.
Anyway, Lordi is just media whores. I mean, look at all the merchandising they made after Eurovision. They're even in a horror movie. Jesus Christ, they're meat for managers!


----------



## Attaman (Oct 22, 2009)

JMAA said:


> I mean, look at all the merchandising they made after Eurovision.


I am going to assume their surplus of merchandise is in the UK / Europe / somewhere other than here, as I've yet to even find a Lordi CD in my occasional trip to a Record & Tape Traders.


> They're even in a horror movie.


They are, but funnily enough the movie is not centered around them (at least in the manner that Alien was not centered around the Xenomorph but Ripley).

Anyways, we need some metal and I'm due for another song so I figured a classic should go up.  Enjoy.


----------



## Aeturnus (Oct 22, 2009)

Favorite metal bands: Candlemass, Cathedral, Acid Bath, Crowbar, Testament, Blood Bath, Grand Magus and so forth. Just to name a few.

Favorite genres: Doom Metal, but I also enjoy Death, Thrash, and Hair/Glam(fag).

Sadly, I haven't gone to any concerts.


----------



## moonchylde (Oct 23, 2009)

Favorite metal bands: Depends on my mood... I like Cradle of Filth, Dimmu Borgir, Six Feet Under, Slayer, Dethklok, Old Man's Child, Children of Bodom, Psychostick (it's not a song, it's a sandwich!) ect.

Favorite Genres: Thrash, Black, Melodic Black, Prog, Speed, whatever. 

Concerts: Last metal show I saw was a local band (Scarengello), last big name show was a couple of years ago. In Flames and Shadows Fall with about five other bands that I'm too tired to remember right now. They had just come off of Ozzfest and wanted to do some club shows, and proceeded to tear it up for nearly six hours. Exhausting, but fucking awesome. As a bonus, got to see some loud drunken nazi wannabe get his ass stomped in the mosh pit by a walking black human refrigerator with a green mohawk. Good times, good times.


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 23, 2009)

Good to see that the music discussions here do not automatically work like those on "the other big art pages forum" which is populated with a lot of elitists who try to bash anyones thread if it doesnt seem up to their standards. 

Anyway, I grew up on several musicstyles, Rock and Metal just being a part of that. My earliest encounter was when I got one of my brothers "Metal Hammer" magazines (german music mag) between my hands and (Oh joy!) saw it had posters... :3 So I did put them to the livingroom door, had to take them off though. My mother did not wanna see Bruce Dickinson and Angus Youngs bare ass. 

First "Metal" album I heard conciously was Deep Purple in Rock which might be more classic rock nowadays, but listen to the opener Speedking. Its pretty much Heavy Metal. Today I like more the melodic side, Priest, Maiden, a bit of MotÃ¶rhead maybe now and then... but also more recent Bands like Nightwish or Rhapsody. 

Btw the new Europe single is surprisingly good. O_O


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 23, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> >:|



According to the internet they all count *shrugs*


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 23, 2009)

I am looking into re-forging my metal band C=





Sinjo said:


> No metal at all then :>


 Then leave the hall? (wimp )


----------



## Aden (Oct 23, 2009)

Chukkz said:


> Good to see that the music discussions here do not automatically work like those on "the other big art pages forum" which is populated with a lot of elitists who try to bash anyones thread if it doesnt seem up to their standards.



I can do that. Do you want me to do that? :3


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 23, 2009)

Will I do not know you guys know this but there was a game that came out for PS3/XBox3shity not to long ago. The games had a Heavy Metal theme to it and I think there is around 107 different songs from about 25 different bands. Also the main character is voiced by Jack Black (a.k.a Eddie Riggs) and from what I know Ozzy Osbourne also is in this game as are some other big names. .


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 23, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> Will I do not know you guys know this but there was a game that came out for PS3/XBox3shity not to long ago. The games had a Heavy Metal theme to it and I think there is around 107 different songs from about 25 different bands. Also the main character is voiced by Jack Black (a.k.a Eddie Riggs) and from what I know Ozzy Osbourne also is in this game as are some other big names. .



Brutal Legend


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Brutal Legend



BINGO we have a winner


----------



## Aden (Oct 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Brutal Legend



You missed the umlaut. -10 metal points. >:c


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> You missed the umlaut. -10 metal points. >:c



Effortposting's for NERDS


----------



## Aden (Oct 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Effortposting's for NERDS



WÃ®â€ h Ã¡ MÃ¥Ã§, Ã©Æ’Æ’Ã¸Â®â€ pÃ³stÃ®Ã±g Ã­s Ã«Ã¤sÂ¥

c:


----------



## Attaman (Oct 23, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> PS3/XBox3shity


Fanboy much?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> WÃ®â€ h Ã¡ MÃ¥Ã§, Ã©Æ’Æ’Ã¸Â®â€ pÃ³stÃ®Ã±g Ã­s Ã«Ã¤sÂ¥
> 
> c:



Whatever  


Hey does anyone like Ulver?


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 23, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Fanboy much?



YES you got a problem with that >=l


----------



## Hir (Oct 23, 2009)

*Favourite bands:*

Moonsorrow
Summoning
Agalloch
Gorgoroth
Ensiferum
Windir
Manegarm
Equilibrium
Empyrium
Estatic Fear
Novembers Doom
Behemoth
Draconian
My Dying Bride
Bathory
Blut Aus Nord
Emperor
Fairyland
Immortal
Opeth
Skyforger
Taake
Darkspace
Unexpect
Xasthur
Avathar

*Favourite genres:*

Black
Viking
Viking/Black
Progressive
Atmospheric/Ambient
Avant-Garde
Folk



TheNewfie said:


> YES you got a problem with that >=l



Yeah since only losers are still arguing about it.

@Newfie: What metal do you actually listen to? For someone who says "MAY THE GODS OF METAL GUIDE YOU. \m/             ", you really don't seem to listen to a lot of it. |:

*OFF TOPIC*: Non metal bands I listen to:

Sunlight Ascending
God Is An Astronaut
The Decemberists
Asura
Anathema
Caspian
Explosions In The Sky
Earth
King Crimson
Ride
Sigur Ros
Sleepmakeswaves


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 23, 2009)

EARTH IS METAL >;[


----------



## Hir (Oct 23, 2009)

Admittedly I havn't listened to much Earth, but of what I HAVE listened to, they don't resemble metal whatsoever. Do you have an example of a metal track by Earth?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 23, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Admittedly I havn't listened to much Earth, but of what I HAVE listened to, they don't resemble metal whatsoever. Do you have an example of a metal track by Earth?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXkjyHKMXXU

They hang out with Sunn O))) a lot and Sunn are metal so


The last album was really mellow but we all need a break sometime


----------



## Hir (Oct 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXkjyHKMXXU
> 
> They hang out with Sunn O))) a lot and Sunn are metal so
> 
> ...


Well I'm convinced, cheers for that. Good track so far! I'm not very far into the track but I'm enjoying it!


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 23, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Well I'm convinced, cheers for that. Good track so far! I'm not very far into the track but I'm enjoying it!



As am I.


----------



## Aden (Oct 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Hey does anyone like Ulver?





Aden said:


> Ulver


c:


----------



## Hir (Oct 23, 2009)

Almost forgot Ulver.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> c:



I've only heard Bergtatt - Et Eeventyr i 5 Capitler is their non-metal stuff as good?


----------



## Aden (Oct 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I've only heard Bergtatt - Et Eeventyr i 5 Capitler is their non-metal stuff as good?



I dunno, I haven't listened to them outside their first three albums. Bergtatt is fucking amazing though.


----------



## quayza (Oct 23, 2009)

Not super huge on metal but Heavy metal has my vote.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Oct 24, 2009)

I am into Ulver. 

Their more recent trip-hop material is excellent. 



quayza said:


> Not super huge on metal but Heavy metal has my vote.



What does this even mean?


----------



## Aden (Oct 24, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> What does this even mean?



Probably shit that calls itself "heavy metal"

like KISS

:T


----------



## ArdenRedFox (Oct 24, 2009)

I'd have to say my favorite metal band that leans into the death metal category is Gojira, although a lot of their music transcends the subgenre.

 In terms of favorite genre of metal, not too sure. I like a variety of groups, so it's hard to settle on one kind of sound.


----------



## Ammonsa (Oct 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> *Favourite bands:*
> 
> Moonsorrow
> Summoning
> ...




Great music.


----------



## Hir (Oct 24, 2009)

How the hell did I forget Doom Metal in my genres list? I feel so dirty since it is my favourite...


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Oct 24, 2009)

Aden said:


> Probably shit that calls itself "heavy metal"
> 
> like KISS
> 
> :T



Honestly man I doubt "heavy metal" even exists as a genre.

Though when I hear the term I think of more straightforward, traditional stuff like Witchfinder General, Manilla Road and Goat Horn.


----------



## Ammonsa (Oct 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> How the hell did I forget Doom Metal in my genres list? I feel so dirty since it is my favourite...




I thought that was odd, considering how much you love it.


----------



## Aden (Oct 24, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Honestly man I doubt "heavy metal" even exists as a genre.
> 
> Though when I hear the term I think of more straightforward, traditional stuff like Witchfinder General, Manilla Road and Goat Horn.



Can you believe KISS is in the Heavy Metal section of my local FYE?

Not cool at all.


----------



## Aeturnus (Oct 24, 2009)

I never really got into KISS. I know I have one of their albums, but it's been years since I listened to it.


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 25, 2009)

Kiss = (Classic) Hardrock. For me at least.


----------



## Hir (Oct 25, 2009)

Posting with some awesome music:

Sludge metal: 
*Rosetta* - *TMA-1* (Be patient with this one, it's fantastic)                         
*Rosetta* - *Wake*

Doom/Funeral Doom:
*Shape of Despair* - *Shadowed Dreams*
*Abyssmal Sorrow* - *Rotten*
*Empyrium - The Franconian Woods In Winter's Silence* (2006 Re-recording)
*My Dying Bride - A Doomed Lover
* *Estatic Fear* - *Chapter IX* (Be patient with this one, it's fantastic)                 

Other:
*Unexpect* - *Desert Urbania*
*Sun Of The Blind* - *Cursed Universe*
*Taake* - *Doedskvad* *III*
*Agalloch* - *Odal*

Do enjoy, metalheads. Some of it may be a bit dark or obscure for you, but nonetheless, some of my favourite tracks in history.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 25, 2009)

Lately I have been listening to:

Black metal
Doom metal
Doom-death metal
Funeral Doom metal
Stoner metal
Stoner/Doom metal

And pretty much any other genre OTHER than metalcore/deathcore.

I also actively search for unknown and obscure music that sometimes turns out to be very nice to my ears.

A giant fucking list of music, namely the top50 in my last.fm profile for the lazy folks...

Manilla Road, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, By Dawn Cursed, sHEAVY, Bigelf, Sodom, Immortal, Warhammer, Witchtrap, Dimaension X, Countess, Cathedral, Toxic Holocaust, DestrÃ¶yer 666, Count Raven, Aeba, Hellhammer, Ironsword, Limbonic Art, Witchcraft, Planet Gemini, Tankard, Georg Philipp Telemann, Franz Joseph Haydn, Against Nature, Impaled Nazarene, Urgrund, Hellbox, Gama Bomb, Georg Friedrich HÃ¤ndel, Bathory, Evoken, Johann Sebastian Bach, Benediction, Antonio Vivaldi, Isole, Master, Enslavement of Beauty, High on Fire, Marduk, Witchmaster, SNES Doom, Bolt Thrower, Skepticism, The Black Mages, Ad Hominem, Warning, Amon Amarth, Torche, Running Wild.


----------



## Hir (Oct 25, 2009)

Glaice, you should just like me. I love you :3

I hate any core music. Love stoner, doom, and black metal. Don't much like death metal though.

Oh and big respect on you liking Limbonic Art.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Oct 25, 2009)

Moss is the best band.

Do you listen to Moss?

You should be listening to Moss.

http://www.metal-archives.com/band.php?id=12663

I had one of THESE but sold it to a local guy on Craigslist because I honestly had nowhere to keep it and poked the hell out of myself every time I wanted to take it out of the case. It took more than two months to get to me because it was held by customs on suspicion of it being a bomb or something. Other buyers had similar experiences.


----------



## Hir (Oct 25, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Moss is the best band.
> 
> Do you listen to Moss?
> 
> ...


Holy shit, Moss are fantastic.

Thank you <3


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 25, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Glaice, you should just like me. I love you :3
> 
> I hate any core music. Love stoner, doom, and black metal. Don't much like death metal though.
> 
> Oh and big respect on you liking Limbonic Art.



Thank you! 

I love LA's first two albums, the third a little less and the rest not as much.


----------



## Hir (Oct 25, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I love LA's first two albums, the third a little less and the rest not as much.


Same here, Moon In The Scorpio was fan-fucking-tastic. In Abhorrence Dementia was good too but not as good. And the downward spiral starts...


----------



## Hir (Oct 26, 2009)

bumpedy bump

Just been listening to some amazing drone! Sunn O)))'s Monoliths and Dimensions (FUCKING FANTASTIC) and Burning Witch's Cripped Lucifer, both are amazing. Anyone else heard of these bands and albums?


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

I saw a King Diamond video once.



Are you fucking serious?


----------



## Aden (Oct 26, 2009)

So I've pretty much had Between the Buried and Me's album on loop since Friday.

I think I'm going to buy it when it comes out tomorrow.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 27, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I saw a King Diamond video once.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you fucking serious?



_You know my only pleasure  
Is to hear you CRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
_
/


----------



## Hir (Oct 27, 2009)

Gah I can't stop listening to the newest Sunn 0))), it is absolutely fantastic <333


----------



## Attaman (Oct 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> Blind Guardian


I just found this group (specifically, The Bard Song).


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 28, 2009)

:V
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5_W-i_bXpk

Five finger death punch


----------



## Attaman (Oct 28, 2009)

And now I just found Van Canto.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 29, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> :V
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5_W-i_bXpk
> 
> Five finger death punch



oh good lord they are absolutely terrible


i tried to sell their cd to a punk/metal shop


they didnt take it


and they had nofx cds


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 29, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> oh good lord they are absolutely terrible


I liked this song :/


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 29, 2009)

sorry man groove metal just rubs me the wrong way 


: / 


dont let me get in your way


----------



## Rikki44 (Oct 29, 2009)

Megadeath is my favorite metal band, I prefer the 80's era.  As far as metal band concerts I've been to: Megadeath of course, Drowning Pool, and Sevendust.


----------



## Aden (Oct 29, 2009)

Rikki44 said:


> Megadeath is my favorite metal band, I prefer the 80's era.  As far as metal band concerts I've been to: Megadeath of course, Drowning Pool, and Sevendust.



Is Megadeath anything like the band Megadeth?


----------



## Rikki44 (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh man, I spelled that wrong!  Thanx for the correction.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 29, 2009)

i like how anthrax is still part of the big four despite pretty much putting out awful record after awful record


----------



## Valnyr (Oct 29, 2009)

does anyone here like Alestorm, tyr, Heidevolk, Hammerfall, Hammerhorde, Korpiklaani, or Turisas?

Becaus I think they are AWSOME!


----------



## Hir (Oct 29, 2009)

Noctus officially bids this viking metal day!!!

*MÃ¥negarm* - *DÃ¶dens Strand*
*MÃ¥negarm - En fallen fader
* *Moonsorrow* - *Kuin Ikuinen* 
*Windir* - *Todeswalzer* 
*Windir* - *Dance Of Mortal Lust*
*Ensiferum* - *Treacherous Gods*
*Equilibrium* -* Wingthors Hammer*
*Oakenshield* -* Valhalla*

Horns up.


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 29, 2009)

Unleashed
Dismember
Grave
Carnage
Iniquity
Baphomet

That is all for now.


----------



## goose (Oct 29, 2009)

More into the classic genre and NWOBHM again.
Youtube linx to follow:
Primal Fear
Halford
Broca's Helm
Saxon
Grim Reaper


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 30, 2009)

im interested in the band sigh


can someone tell me anything about them


----------



## Hir (Oct 30, 2009)

Happy halloween metallers! Time for some dark and atmospheric stuff!

*Sunn O*))) - *Big Church* *(megszentsÃ©gtelenÃ­thetetlensÃ©geskedÃ©seitekÃ©rt)*
*Darkspace - Dark **3.14* HIGHLY recommended by me.
*Blut Aus Nord* - *Our Blessed Frozen Cells*
*Xasthur* - *Prison Of Mirrors*
*Gorgoroth* - *Prosperity and Beauty*
*Shape Of Despair* - *Angels Of Distress*
*Summoning* - *Across The Streaming Tide*
*Limbonic Art - Darkzone Martyrium*


----------



## Aden (Oct 30, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> im interested in the band sigh
> 
> 
> can someone tell me anything about them



All I know is that they've been on my download list for a few months but I've never gotten around to it. :T


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Oct 31, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> im interested in the band sigh
> 
> 
> can someone tell me anything about them



Everything up to and including *Imaginary Sonicscape* is essential, I think.

If you had to choose two albums I'd go with the aforementioned one plus *Hail Horror Hail*.

I'm not really into their last couple albums.


----------



## Valnyr (Oct 31, 2009)

I think this is appropriat for this thread. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2737913/


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 31, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Everything up to and including *Imaginary Sonicscape* is essential, I think.
> 
> If you had to choose two albums I'd go with the aforementioned one plus *Hail Horror Hail*.
> 
> I'm not really into their last couple albums.



oh man

thats a lot of albums


well

ill trade in my morbid angel for them i guess


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 31, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> oh man
> 
> thats a lot of albums
> 
> ...



Oh HEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLL no. Morbid Angel > Sigh, no competition.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 31, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Oh HEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLL no. Morbid Angel > Sigh, no competition.



i listened to the first five albums and for the most part they all sort of ran together


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 31, 2009)

i guess ill listen to them again before i ditch them but im not that into straight death metal


----------



## Hir (Nov 1, 2009)

Valnyr said:


> I think this is appropriat for this thread. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2737913/


Nice apart from Amon Amarth.

Replace that with Moonsorrow.




Love the TYR logo :3 I'm really digging their album Land.


----------



## Eisen (Nov 1, 2009)

I am a fan of Death metal, experimental death metal, black metal, brutal death metal/grindcore/goregrind, folk metal, drone metal, and symphonic metal (when mixed with other metal genres), [I also happen to like 8-bit, video game, and ambient music, but this is the metal thread, so whatever]. Oh and once in a while I get a craving for melodic death metal, which used to be my favorite genre.

Favorite bands:

Abramelin, Abominable Putridity, Amon Amarth, Behemoth, Belphegor, Bloodbath, Carcass, Crimson Scythe, Decapitated, Devourment, Dimmu Borgir, Drudkh, Ensiferum, Finntroll, Funebrarum, Illnath, In Flames (I only sometimes listen to them, and only if it's the OLD In Flames [1999 and prior albums]), Kalmah, Mithras, Nile, Orbeth, Suffocation, Sun O))), Torsofuck (I just got into them) and Vader.

There are a few other bands with random songs which I like, but those are the main ones. I don't listen to a whole lot, I know...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 1, 2009)

Cult of Luna or Drumcorps.

That is the extent of metal I listen to.

Save classic Heavy Metal. Like, Mid-70's to Early 80's.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Nov 1, 2009)

The Black Dahlia Murder, Pig Destroyer, Dying Fetus, Opeth (before The Ghost Reveries), old GWAR, Immortal Avenger, Mensrea, Municipal Waste, Testament, Sepultura, the list goes on...

When it come to metal my tastes vary with my mood. I must say that I'm a big fan of thrashy-er stuff though.


----------



## Valnyr (Nov 1, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Nice apart from Amon Amarth.  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2737913/
> 
> Replace that with Moonsorrow.
> 
> ...


 
Metal furries. Gotta love em. I may do more. 

dude, my parents both love Moonsorrow and Tyr! I like Tyr and Amon amarth.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Nov 1, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Cult of Luna.



*Yes.*


----------



## Plantar (Nov 2, 2009)

Crucifucking the Possessed and Beyond the Woods of Funeral Drive by Christ Inversion. I love Christ Inversion.


----------



## Hir (Nov 2, 2009)

Valnyr said:


> Metal furries. Gotta love em. I may do more.
> 
> dude, my parents both love Moonsorrow and Tyr! I like Tyr and Amon amarth.


Moonsorrow are fucking fantastic, favourite band ever. Tyr are unique which I like about them.

Amon Amarth is death, and I don't like death much so...

EDIT: FOUND AN ABSOLUTELY AMAZING BAND THAT ARE WORTH THE ALL CAPS. BLACK/ATMOSPHERIC/DEPRESSIVE/PROG METAL. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy1Ob9RuPFY


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 4, 2009)

Eisen said:


> Mithras



Listened to Forever Advancing... Legions the other day, don't know what to make of it, gonna listen again.


Acid Bath is a good band I don't know why I put off listening to them so long


----------



## Dass (Nov 4, 2009)

I've been listening to various Johnossi songs for like the last 1.5 hours.

Does this count as metal?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 5, 2009)

Dass said:


> I've been listening to various Johnossi songs for like the last 1.5 hours.
> 
> Does this count as metal?



Dude has an acoustic guitar so no


They sound like The White Stripes


----------



## Hir (Nov 6, 2009)

OH MY GOD

The new Manegarm song is FUCKING AMAZING

Viking metal of godlike proportions!!!

http://www.manegarm.com/natt_third_single.html

Holy shit I'm so pumped for the new album...


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 6, 2009)

I've been too up with Doom and Stoner stuff lately..stuff like Pentagram, Cathedral, High on Fire, Pagan Altar, Planet Gemini, sHEAVY, Electric Wizard, Reverend Bizarre, etc.


----------



## Hir (Nov 6, 2009)

Glaice said:


> I've been too up with Doom and Stoner stuff lately..stuff like Pentagram, Cathedral, High on Fire, Pagan Altar, Planet Gemini, sHEAVY, Electric Wizard, Reverend Bizarre, etc.


Do you like Moss, Vinterriket, Blut Aus Nord, Velvet Cuccoon, and Darkspace? They aren't doom or stoner (With Moss as an exception) but I think you'd enjoy them.


----------



## Plantar (Nov 6, 2009)

Candlemass, Stratovarius, In Flames, Arsis, and Seven Witches are pretty awesome.

I was supposed to see In Flames and 3 Inches of Blood at Starland Ballroom at the beginning of October... But I had to work. ;_;


----------



## Takeshi (Nov 6, 2009)

Black Sabbath.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 6, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Do you like Moss, Vinterriket, Blut Aus Nord, Velvet Cuccoon, and Darkspace? They aren't doom or stoner (With Moss as an exception) but I think you'd enjoy them.



I've only heard of Velvet Cacoon and Blut Aus Nord but never heard any of those listed.



Crocodile said:


> Candlemass, Stratovarius, In Flames, Arsis, and Seven Witches are pretty awesome.
> 
> I was supposed to see In Flames and 3 Inches of Blood at Starland Ballroom at the beginning of October... But I had to work. ;_;



In Flames? Why them? They went from melodic death to a bastardized whiny version of alternative rock to sell out like a few of the others that used to be good (IE Dimmu Borgir, Cradle of Filth, Dragonforce, Metallica, Cryptopsy, etc).

In other words, In Flames is shit UNLESS you are listening to anything pre-Clayman because the quality of their work starts going down after that album, starting with Soundtrack to your Escape and a big drop during Come Clarity. A Sense of Purpose is also pretty bad and the cover art is stupid.

Candlemass on the other hand, is awesome as you say.

I also say that metalhead furries must give Bathory a listen, regardless of what album it was. I personally like everything from Destroyer of Worlds to his last album Nordland II.


----------



## Hir (Nov 6, 2009)

Glaice said:


> I've only heard of Velvet Cacoon and Blut Aus Nord but never heard any of those listed.


*Velvet Cacoon* - Avalon Polo
*Blut Aus Nord - *Our Blessed Frozen Cells
*Vinterriket* - Im Dunkel Des Hohenzuges
*Darkspace* - Dark 3.14
*Moss* - Dragged to the Roots

Try them out.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 6, 2009)

I like that one Bathory album where the bass is mixed higher than the guitar


As in that's the only Bathory album I have


----------



## Plantar (Nov 6, 2009)

Glaice said:


> In other words, In Flames is shit UNLESS you are listening to anything pre-Clayman because the quality of their work starts going down after that album, starting with Soundtrack to your Escape and a big drop during Come Clarity.


I don't like anything from Clayman and onward. I have The Jester Race, Lunar Strain, Colony and Whoracle. Nothing else is very catching to me.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 6, 2009)

Would any of you gentlemen be knowledgeable on WIGGER SLAM?

:goonoooooonnnnnns:


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 6, 2009)

Slam death is lame.


----------



## Dass (Nov 6, 2009)

Spinal Tap is kinda metal.

And pretty much the most awesome thing ever to happen.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 6, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Slam death is lame.



All you listen to is like stoner dude


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 6, 2009)

Dass said:


> Spinal Tap is kinda metal..



True. They are not bad man.


----------



## Dass (Nov 6, 2009)

Black Tide is good.

I've finally found a thrash metal band capable of singing.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Nov 6, 2009)

edit: I am a jerk.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 7, 2009)

Nothing against you Chris, but I can't support the neo-thrash scene

EDIT: Sergeant D says it best:

_"This genre basically amounts to the metal equivalent of a Civil War Reenactment. Accuracy becomes paramount, but is nevertheless questionable. Oh my, how funny...they wear jean vests just like those older bands did! Oh, how witty! Ha, ha...a bandana? These guys must be crazy! I guess the shows probably function much like reenactments of battles, people wearing period attire, almost channeling a certain persona of the time ("Oh no, I'm supposed to be the guy who stands on the side of the stage in D.R.I.'s 'Live At The Ritz' home video, the one with the Token Entry shirt and shorts"). If someone's going to point out that the guys in these bands are not young posers, but actually old-timers who roadied for Acid Reign, and have unbelievable metal pedigree from back in the day...well, they should at least know better if that's the case."



_DOUBLE EDIT: This is good too: http://www.themetalinquisition.com/2008/02/what-do-you-do-when-posers-like-sweet.html

_"That's why I like to stick to genres like goregrind and wigger slam, because they're like kryptonite for posers. I mean think about it. No beardo has ever bought a Viral Load or Disconformity record to impress a chick, and they never will. And that's the way it should be."_


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 8, 2009)

Today, I am going to give you a quick lesson on how to dress in a style I term "Metal Casuale". It's not French. Alright, let's begin.

Okay so I have an orange Eddie Bauer hoodie kind of like this:







and coupled with that is the classic Burzum _Hvis Lyset Tar Oss_ tee, size L and bought used:






For pants, we have some olive green Old Navy athletic sweats, sans pockets, of course. You carry everything in the pockets of your hoodie

I can't find a picture for this.


And for sneakers I'm wearing some used Air Jordan XX2s that I bought at a show for $2







Well, that's it! Very simple and accomodating for any income bracket


----------



## Isen (Nov 9, 2009)

Wait, how did you find two dollar shoes at a show?


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 9, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> All you listen to is like stoner dude



Mostly black metal, doom metal, stoner metal/rock and classical/baroque.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 9, 2009)

Isen said:


> Wait, how did you find two dollar shoes at a show?



The band found them on a fence


----------



## Isen (Nov 10, 2009)

Haha very nice.


----------



## Hir (Nov 11, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Mostly black metal, doom metal, stoner metal/rock and classical/baroque.


Some of your favourite black/doom bands?


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Nov 11, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Some of your favourite black/doom bands?



Nortt is the only acceptable answer.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 11, 2009)

*Why are metal fans so fucking serious all the time? (about the music)

The question of our time


Also I hear the new Portal album is good
*


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 11, 2009)

Listening to static-X now lots of it XD


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 11, 2009)

I like Static-X they are rocking hard


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I like Static-X they are rocking hard


 I have 3 of their albums. Cannibal, Shadow zone and Cult of static, I am just Irratatedthey are not coming to canada anytime soon.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 11, 2009)

Get Wisconsin Death Trip holmes and you'll be sitting pretty


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Get Wisconsin Death Trip holmes and you'll be sitting pretty


 I plan too, Next paycheck that is


----------



## Hir (Nov 12, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> *Why are metal fans so fucking serious all the time? (about the music)
> 
> The question of our time*


 BECAUSE METAL TAKES MORE TALENT THAN ANYTHING IT IS TRUE MUSIC AND I'M A fag DEFENDER OF THE FAITH

Christ metal fans annoy me, and I love metal.


----------



## DaedolonX (Nov 13, 2009)

New Slayer, Not as good as Christ Illusion.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 13, 2009)

Metallica, Slipknot, Inkubus Sukkubus, Ozzy Osbourne, and Green Day.

I've seen Ozzy. I got his autograph.

I love ALL genres of metal but I mostly listen to Death, Thrash, and Dark/Goth.

I just started to listen to Toxic Holocaut.
One word to describe this band: AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!\m/


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 13, 2009)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Metallica, Slipknot, Inkubus Sukkubus, Ozzy Osbourne, and Green Day.
> 
> I've seen Ozzy. I got his autograph.
> 
> ...


Good bands. Greenday is not so much metal though.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 13, 2009)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Metallica, Slipknot, Inkubus Sukkubus, Ozzy Osbourne, and Green Day.
> 
> I've seen Ozzy. I got his autograph.
> 
> ...



Slipknot isn't metal and neither is Green Day. And yes, TH is awesome.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 13, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Slipknot isn't metal


Read the genre classifications:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slipknot_(band)


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 13, 2009)

I've also failed to mention the other bands I also like:

Europe, Alice Cooper, Twisted Sister, KISS, Rob Zombie, Children of Bodum, Cannibal Corpse, Disturbed, The Remones, Blue Oyster Cult, Marylin Manson, and Misfits.


----------



## Aden (Nov 13, 2009)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I've seen Ozzy. I got his autograph.



You mean he can still hold a pen?


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 13, 2009)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Rob Zombie


Awesome band is awesome.

Like the rest too but i am a hardcore Rob Zombie fan


----------



## Hir (Nov 13, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Read the genre classifications:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slipknot_(band)


Allow me to correct him. He meant it isn't _real_ metal.


PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I've also failed to mention the other bands I also like:
> 
> Europe, Alice Cooper, Twisted Sister, KISS, Rob Zombie, Children of Bodum, Cannibal Corpse, Disturbed, The Remones, Blue Oyster Cult, Marylin Manson, and Misfits.


Most of those bands are rock.


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 13, 2009)

I've been listening to Grunge for the last couple of weeks. I have Hype to thank for that. Mother Love Bone, Temple of the Dog, Soundgarden and the latest Alice in Chains album to name a few. Of course the list will be growing once I download more music.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 13, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Awesome band is awesome.
> 
> Like the rest too but i am a *hardcore Rob Zombie fan*


 Awesome what is your fav album(es)?

Me Hellbilly Deluxe and Educated Horses.
    Track: Dragula.         Track: American Witch.

ROB ZOMBIE ROCKZ!!!!!\m/


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 13, 2009)

Aden said:


> You mean he can still hold a pen?


 Yah he's still kickin it strong.






Three Words: ROCK AND ROLL!!!!\m/


----------



## Dragon Maestro (Nov 14, 2009)

Dethklok.

That's brutal, this is brutal, everything is brutal!

Sorry, I had a metal-gasm.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Awesome what is your fav album(es)?
> 
> Me Hellbilly Deluxe and Educated Horses.
> Track: Dragula.         Track: American Witch.
> ...



for a regular album  helbilly deluxe for sure But I REALLY like American music to strip by. You like white zombie as well?

As far as tracks go I really like "Living dead girl" and "Iron Head" "superbeast" is fun as well


----------



## goose (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh how i love it when fans decide to make their own genre definications. It's like plugging ones ears and shouting LALALALALALALALALA.


----------



## Hir (Nov 14, 2009)

goose said:


> Oh how i love it when fans decide to make their own genre definications. It's like plugging ones ears and shouting LALALALALALALALALA.


HAI I'M LISTENING TO DARK FUNERAL DOOM BLACK HEATHEN METAL LALALALALALALALA


----------



## Aden (Nov 14, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> HAI I'M LISTENING TO DARK FUNERAL DOOM BLACK HEATHEN METAL LALALALALALALALA



Say what you want, but the Fridgecore genre is here to stay


----------



## Hir (Nov 14, 2009)

Aden said:


> Say what you want, but the Fridgecore genre is here to stay


I want link now. <:


----------



## Aden (Nov 14, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I want link now. <:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94EZi03awhg :V


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 14, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> for a regular album helbilly deluxe for sure But I REALLY like American music to strip by. You like white zombie as well?
> 
> As far as tracks go I really like "Living dead girl" and "Iron Head" "superbeast" is fun as well


 Yeah! My fav song by them is Satanica.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 14, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> HAI I'M LISTENING TO DARK FUNERAL DOOM BLACK HEATHEN METAL LALALALALALALALA


 Cool! I'm a fan of Dark Funeral. Fav song? Album?

Vobiscum Satanas/ all tracks


----------



## goose (Nov 14, 2009)

Aden said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94EZi03awhg :V



That's absolutely terrible and amazing at the same time. I think I like it.


----------



## Hir (Nov 14, 2009)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Cool! I'm a fan of Dark Funeral. Fav song? Album?
> 
> Vobiscum Satanas/ all tracks


Dark Funeral isn't funeral doom, it is black metal  Have you seen the new Dark Funeral video "My Funeral"? I think it's great.


Aden said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94EZi03awhg :V


I love that song, Sunn O))) <3333


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 15, 2009)

Reading Lords of Chaos

Euronymous was a dick, man


Hail Satan


----------



## Hir (Nov 15, 2009)

Varg Vikernes made better music anyway.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 15, 2009)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Yeah! My fav song by them is Satanica.


 Nice I am just getting into white zombie hell knows why i did not look into it sooner.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 15, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Varg Vikernes made better music anyway.



Yeah but he's a Nazi : /


Or rather "Odinist/National Socialist" 


And whereas Euronymous became a historical revisionist after Mayhem started to take off and turned Dead's suicide into a crusade against the "false scene", Varg was really just destined to go to prison.


On a lighter note, I listened to some of the new BTBAM and I enjoyed it, which is a first.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 16, 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/deiphago :V .


----------



## Hir (Nov 16, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Yeah but he's a Nazi : /
> 
> 
> Or rather "Odinist/National Socialist"
> ...


He isn't a nazi wtf.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 16, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> He isn't a nazi wtf.



He decided he was one later :V .


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 16, 2009)

The Ace is a douchebag. He needs to wake his lazy Canadian ass up =]


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 17, 2009)

I feel the best one is Ywngie Malmsteen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft0TmYe7LZs&feature=related


----------



## Kanic (Nov 17, 2009)

Ahh man, my favorite metal band is a tough choice between Disturbed and Killswitch Engage. Although I recently heard a song by Scar Symmetry, so I have a music boner right now.


----------



## Aden (Nov 18, 2009)

silverjetz said:


> For those looking for a different metal band out there, check out the mighty Skindred!



Came across them many months ago. They're a novelty band, like Alestorm, aimed at radio metal kids who think Disturbed is god-tier. I meh'd.



> ****************************************************************
> 
> Fresh off  their recent soldout UK tour, Skindred are back on North American soil to destroy the dance floor! Their only Canadian date is coming up:
> *SKINDRED*
> ...



What are you, their fucking agent?


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 18, 2009)

Aden said:


> What are you, their fucking agent?


Spambot or someone making coin for promotions.


----------



## Aden (Nov 18, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Spambot or someone making coin for promotions.



That's such a metal thing to do


----------



## Hir (Nov 18, 2009)

Kanic said:


> Ahh man, my favorite metal band is a tough choice between Disturbed and Killswitch Engage. Although I recently heard a song by Scar Symmetry, so I have a music boner right now.


You obviously don't listen to much metal then if you put Disturbed as one of the best bands. |:


----------



## goose (Nov 19, 2009)

I only listen to obscure bands no one's ever heard of, which are so amazing they'll make your metal seem like... mercury or tinfoil or something... NOT METAL

Although Threshold is hardly obscure... Anyway. The point is, it's extremely juvenile to make your own definitions of a genre and wave it like the ultimate truth. It doesn't make you look cool or TRVE. It makes you look like a 14 year old who shops at hot topic and lies about it just to look cool.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Nov 19, 2009)

goose said:


> I only listen to obscure bands no one's ever heard of, which are so amazing they'll make your metal seem like... mercury or tinfoil or something... NOT METAL
> 
> Although Threshold is hardly obscure... Anyway. The point is, it's extremely juvenile to make your own definitions of a genre and wave it like the ultimate truth. It doesn't make you look cool or TRVE. It makes you look like a 14 year old who shops at hot topic and lies about it just to look cool.



This post. 

Forever and ever.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 21, 2009)

We need some scene unity considering metal as a whole has no unifying political ideals as does punk music


So it's okay that you listen to power metal and I listen to thrash

We can still be friends


----------



## webkilla (Nov 21, 2009)

load - there's too many different kinds of metal for that

i prefer deathklok, they're brutal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UosmKd1krWU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcePU26PXCM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTBqVx3v92U

and who can forget this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyw0xeOwVd0


----------



## Hir (Nov 21, 2009)

Currently listening to some awesome black metal, much like Wolves In The Throne Room.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy1Ob9RuPFY Song kicks in at 2:30 or so.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 21, 2009)

Lead is pretty awesome. Gold is rather overrated, though, and uranium is too radioactive. Mercury is the best, though.



DarkNoctus said:


> You obviously don't listen to much metal then if you put Disturbed as one of the best bands. |:


Favorite =/= best. Gb2English class.


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 21, 2009)

Black Metal is the one genre I know I'll never get into. I tried listening to a couple of songs here and there, but I just can't into it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 21, 2009)

webkilla said:


> load - there's too many different kinds of metal for that



That's a crock of shit 


Stop tearing apart the scene maaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 21, 2009)

Queen's pretty awesome.


----------



## Raul (Nov 21, 2009)

goose said:


> I only listen to obscure bands no one's ever heard of, which are so amazing they'll make your metal seem like... mercury or tinfoil or something... NOT METAL
> 
> Although Threshold is hardly obscure... Anyway. The point is, it's extremely juvenile to make your own definitions of a genre and wave it like the ultimate truth. It doesn't make you look cool or TRVE. It makes you look like a 14 year old who shops at hot topic and lies about it just to look cool.


Holy...Why have I not heard of Seventh Wonder before? They rock!

Also, theres no such thing as bad metal just different types. I like Disturbed, I think they have a good sound. Okay, it might be considered by some to be a fairly "generic" metal sound, but there are so many metal bands out there, its kinda hard to find a new sound these days.


----------



## Hir (Nov 21, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Favorite =/= best. Gb2English class.


Meh, you got me there. But I got an A in English 


Aeturnus said:


> Black Metal is the one genre I know I'll never get into. I tried listening to a couple of songs here and there, but I just can't into it.


Much like me and death metal, but there are some death metal bands I'll listen to, like Behemoth for instance. I just don't understand the "br00tal" bands in the genre, it just sounds like uncoordinated idiocy.

Are you a fan of doom?


----------



## goose (Nov 21, 2009)

webkilla said:


> load - there's too many different kinds of metal for that
> 
> i prefer deathklok, they're brutal



Then at least some of these might just change your fucking life:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c27WAhchHDI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJme5uubkyQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZmkHYLv0FE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5tW9fekzJo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KZGziliNJM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQaBtUZA7c0


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 21, 2009)

Sarah McLachlan is more metal than any other act in this thread.



DarkNoctus said:


> Meh, you got me there. But I got an A in English


That doesn't mean anything if you think two words that don't mean the same thing are synonyms.



> it just sounds like uncoordinated idiocy.


It is, actually. That's metal's dirtiest secret.



> Are you a fan of doom?


Duke Nukem 3D is better :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 21, 2009)

Slam Pit Riffment Til Death


----------



## Hir (Nov 21, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> That doesn't mean anything if you think two words that don't mean the same thing are synonyms.


Oh I know, as I said, you got me. I was just adding it for the hell of it.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 21, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Oh I know, as I said, you got me. I was just adding it for the hell of it.


Okay then.

Now, answer the question: Do you like Oasis?


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 21, 2009)

:V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 22, 2009)

Skindred isn't a novelty band!

They've got the guy from Dub War singing


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 22, 2009)

Doesn't anyone like the Goo Goo Dolls? D:


----------



## goose (Nov 23, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Doesn't anyone like the Goo Goo Dolls? D:



For any other reason than nostalgia, I don't think so.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 23, 2009)

goose said:


> For any other reason than nostalgia, I don't think so.


Okay, what about Simon and Garfunkel?


----------



## MaskedJackal (Nov 23, 2009)

I love metal! It probably accounts for at least 95% of my music library.

I like all genres of metal. Favorite artists of mine include Neurosis, Death, Autopsy, Asphyx, Sodom, Limbonic Art, Esoteric, At the Gates...

yeah


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey, guys, I compiled this list. Am I missing anything?

HOW TO BE BR00TUL:

1) Start a band with a name related to death, devastation, or demons. Bonus points if it's related to one or more of those seen on a huge scale.
2) Flail rapidly and wildly on your instruments. Use lots of palm-muting if black metal or nu-metal, lots of solos otherwise. Drummers should frequently hit the tom, cymbals, and bass drums at the same time. Bassists should be ignored. Keep in mind that dynamic shifts are for posers--loud, _loud, *loud!*_
3) Write songs about death, devestation, or demons (bonus points will be awarded in the same fashion as in step 1). Make your vocals in each of these sound as much like Cookie Monster as possible.
4) Flash the "claw" in every photo Remember, the devil horns have been stolen by gangstas.
5) Suck so horribly, unoriginally, and repetitively that only black-clad basement-dwelling autistic kids like your work. This will earn you one of the most zealous and loyal fanbases ever seen since Christian Fundamentalism was established.
6) Repeat steps 2-5.


----------



## Hir (Nov 23, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> 1) Start a band with a name related to death, devastation, or demons. Bonus points if it's related to one or more of those seen on a huge scale.
> 2) Flail rapidly and wildly on your instruments. Use lots of palm-muting if black metal or nu-metal, lots of solos otherwise. Drummers should frequently hit the tom, cymbals, and bass drums at the same time. Bassists should be ignored. Keep in mind that dynamic shifts are for posers--loud, _loud, *loud!*_
> 3) Write songs about death, devestation, or demons (bonus points will be awarded in the same fashion as in step 1). Make your vocals in each of these sound as much like Cookie Monster as possible.
> 4) Flash the "claw" in every photo Remember, the devil horns have been stolen by gangstas.
> ...


Sounds just like my friends band "Vaginal Saw Excretion". :]

And of course, they suck.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 23, 2009)

Fuck you guize.
Imma go listen to Powernoise because Death Metal isn't cool enough.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAnfhhXJxYo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgUCfwJKbXI


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 23, 2009)

The Dead Milkmen rock.



DarkNoctus said:


> Sounds just like my friends band "Vaginal Saw Excretion". :]
> 
> And of course, they suck.


Looks like they're trying way too hard to be Anal Cunt.


----------



## Hir (Nov 23, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Looks like they're trying way too hard to be Anal Cunt.


That is what I said.

They said I wasn't "br00t4l" enough.

I laughed at them. [:


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Whats your favorite metal band ever?
> 
> Favored genre of metal?
> 
> ...


 

My favorite metal band ever? Hmm, It would have to Led Zepplin, Black Sabbath would be a very close second.

Concerts? The most recent was Henry Rollins Band (I was lucky he decided not to do 2 hours of poetry and actually kick some ass). But one of the best performances (Metal) I've ever scene live is definatly Static-X.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 23, 2009)

Nos bro! I'd have to say...is this extreme metal too? Cuz you said brutal..anyway I'd have to say Slayer, Destroy Destroy Destroy, iwrestledabearonce, and Bring Me the Horizon. I also like Dimmu Borgir, the Devil Wears Prada, Cannibal Corpse, and Diablo Swing Orchestra.


----------



## goose (Nov 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Okay, what about Simon and Garfunkel?



Some songs, but I'm really psyched about the new lady gaga album.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 25, 2009)

goose said:


> Some songs, but I'm really psyched about the new lady gaga album.


Ugh. Even _I'm_ more of a lady than she is...

What'd you think about Imogen Heap's latest album? Good stuff.


----------



## goose (Nov 25, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> What'd you think about Imogen Heap's latest album? Good stuff.



I'm still stuck at the frou frou album, which is one of the best ever. I've heard some solo stuff from her, and I liked it, but haven't bought any yet.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 25, 2009)

goose said:


> I'm still stuck at the frou frou album, which is one of the best ever. I've heard some solo stuff from her, and I liked it, but haven't bought any yet.


I haven't _bought_ any of her work either, though I plan to one of these days.

I really should check out Frou Frou. I've been meaning to.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 25, 2009)

ScrubWolf said:


> My favorite metal band ever? Hmm, It would have to Led Zepplin, Black Sabbath would be a very close second.
> 
> Concerts? The most recent was Henry Rollins Band (I was lucky he decided not to do 2 hours of poetry and actually kick some ass). But one of the best performances (Metal) I've ever scene live is definatly Static-X.



Zepplin is hard rock, not metal.

Static-X isn't very metal either.


----------



## goose (Nov 25, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Zepplin is hard rock, not metal.
> 
> Static-X isn't very metal either.



Neither of them are Manowar or PRE-and POST-Grand Declaration of War Mayhem, but they sure are metal. Zeppelin was one of the bands, which defined it back in the day.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 25, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Zepplin is hard rock, not metal.
> 
> Static-X isn't very metal either.


 Zepplin was the 1st metal band you realize?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 25, 2009)

> Vikernes has already written nine new songs for an upcoming Burzum album, which he hopes to release around March-April 2010. Vikernes mentions that several record companies are interested in releasing his first album in eleven years. He has stated about the new album, "I want to take my time, and make it the way I want it. It will be metal, and the fans can expect genuine Burzum." The album will be entitled "Den hvite guden" (The White God). [3]



:worldsbiggestlol:


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 26, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> What'd you think about Imogen Heap's latest album? Good stuff.


Metal?
Anyway, pretty much everything from iwrestledabearonce is amazing.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Nov 26, 2009)

Varg Vikernes said:
			
		

> However, rather than abandon my own music, only because others have soiled its name by claiming to have something in common with it, I will stick to it. The 'black metallers' will probably continue to 'get loaded,' 'get high,' and in all other manners too behave like the stereotypical Negro; they will probably continue to get foreign tribal tattoos, dress, walk, talk, look and act like homosexuals, and so forth.



http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/blabbermouth.Net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=130624

Welcome back, you old windbag.

I will buy this CD because I already own the others, but goddamn did he ever come out with fists swinging.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 26, 2009)

He's 36 holy shit


although I do agree on the tribal tattoo bit


EDIT: I also love his attitude of "I'm the only one who can truly be making this music" because it is metalhead elitism diluted to its purest form


----------



## Plantar (Nov 26, 2009)

Elvenking and Blind Guardian are awesome.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> He's 36 holy shit
> 
> 
> although I do agree on the tribal tattoo bit
> ...



In all fairness he did burn the most churches. You can't argue with his stats Load Blown :V .


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey, Load_Blown changes stats he's so ice. Oh gahd I just said ice. *shoots self in face*


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 26, 2009)

I should start playing the trombone. That's metal.


----------



## Hir (Nov 26, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I should start playing the trombone. That's metal.


Now I want to make a metal band with a trombone...


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 26, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Now I want to make a metal band with a trombone...



Diablo Swing Orchestra. http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&#/watch?v=osTu38yuuHo&client=mv-google
my favourite metal band.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 27, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> In all fairness he did burn the most churches. You can't argue with his stats Load Blown :V .


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Now I want to make a metal band with a trombone...



If I remember right there's a black metal band that incorporates a trombone into a lot of their songs, I can't remember the name of it right now but I'll look it up and note it to you if you like :V .



Load_Blown said:


>



I laughed, I think he would too :V .


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 29, 2009)

Gotta love Panic! At the Disco, amirite?


----------



## Dass (Nov 29, 2009)

Uh... TSO ever count as metal?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 29, 2009)

Dass said:


> Uh... TSO ever count as metal?


Yes, actually. If you're referring to the Trans-Siberian Orchestra (or however it's spelled), anyway.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 29, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Gotta love Panic! At the Disco, amirite?



Well, even though they are an amazing (split up) band, i don't really think they're metal.. or brutal in any sense.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 29, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Well, even though they are an amazing (split up) band, i don't really think they're metal.. or brutal in any sense.


That's the joke, you twit :V


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 29, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Metal?
> Anyway, pretty much everything from iwrestledabearonce is amazing.



Leave the hall, IWABO isn't very metal [/MA elitist]



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Gotta love Panic! At the Disco, amirite?



Not metal either. Same for Michaelwhatever for bringing them up.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 29, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Not metal either.


You're not very observant, are you?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 29, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> That's the joke, you twit :V



Chill, Brosemite Sam. It's hard to hear you through this website so I was havin trouble picking up the sarcasm. Did I miss something. Jokes are meant to be funny. "heehee..BeyoncÃ¨ is metal! Heehee" isn't very funny....you twit :V


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 29, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Leave the hall, IWABO isn't very metal [/MA elitist]
> 
> 
> 
> Not metal either. Same for Michaelwhatever for bringing them up.


WTF! What songs by iwrestledabearonce have you been listening to? Just listen to "Alaskan flounder basket" and honestly tell me you don't think they're metal.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Nov 29, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You're not very observant, are you?



Sarcasm? What's that?

No, really. Glaice is dumb, deaf and blind to anything beyond his tiny, narrowminded view on music. The same can be said about most metalheads on these forums.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 29, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Sarcasm? What's that?
> 
> No, really. Glaice is dumb, deaf and blind to anything beyond his tiny, narrowminded view on music. The same can be said about most metalheads on these forums.


:3


----------



## Aden (Nov 29, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> No, really. Glaice is dumb, deaf and blind to anything beyond his tiny, narrowminded view on music. The same can be said about most metalheads on these forums anywhere.



fixt

Also no Glaice listens to classical as well as metal. DON'T YOU SEE HOW CULTURED HE IS HE CAN'T BE NARROWMINDED JEEZ


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Nov 29, 2009)

Aden said:


> fixt
> 
> Also no Glaice listens to classical as well as metal. DON'T YOU SEE HOW CULTURED HE IS HE CAN'T BE NARROWMINDED JEEZ



Oh my geeze I am sorry I apologize forever.

ON TOPIC:

NP: Kathode - "Fools Die" 

Fuuuck.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 30, 2009)

I bought Lietterschpich - I Cum Blood In The Think Tank!!!!!!!! today


It's not metal



Sinister Exaggerator said:


> NP: Kathode - "Fools Die"



 Andrew W.K. - vocals and drums (Ancient Art of Boar, The Pterodactyls, Music Band)

whaaaat no way

i am starting to believe in steev mike because there is no way a guy can be in so many places at once


----------



## Anthro Dice Clay (Dec 9, 2009)

If its rock then its all good.  But more of the Zeppline, Stone, Queensrych, Ac Dc, Slayer, Zack wyld, Damn Yankies, Jackyl, Dio, GNR, Older Metalica, Doors, Warrent, CCR, Lynard Skynard, Ratt, and all the others.        Wait I think I just name all the Bands off the best of rock cd from the TV.


----------



## Hir (Dec 9, 2009)

Anthro Dice Clay said:


> If its rock then its all good.  But more of the Zeppline, Stone, Queensrych, Ac Dc, Slayer, Zack wyld, Damn Yankies, Jackyl, Dio, GNR, Older Metalica, Doors, Warrent, CCR, Lynard Skynard, Ratt, and all the others.        Wait I think I just name all the Bands off the best of rock cd from the TV.


Make a rock thread. Have a nice day.


----------



## Aden (Dec 9, 2009)

Anthro Dice Clay said:


> Zeppline, Stone, Queensrych, Ac Dc, Slayer, Zack wyld, Damn Yankies, Jackyl, Dio, GNR, Older Metalica, Doors, Warrent, CCR, Lynard Skynard, Ratt



Most generic music taste I have seen today.


----------



## Hir (Dec 9, 2009)

Aden said:


> Most generic music taste I have seen today.


^

Been listening to October Falls lately, reeeeally fantastic stuff.

Their folk stuff is fantastic too, thank What.CD for me being able to find it in FLAC.


----------



## Aden (Dec 9, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> ^
> 
> Been listening to October Falls lately, reeeeally fantastic stuff.



I have their discog in my temp folder. They sound very intriguing.

Right now I'm exploring some Boris.


----------



## Hir (Dec 9, 2009)

Aden said:


> I have their discog in my temp folder. They sound very intriguing.
> 
> Right now I'm exploring some Boris.


Ah, Boris. They've always interested me, but I've never given them a listen.


----------



## Aden (Dec 9, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Ah, Boris. They've always interested me, but I've never given them a listen.



Flood is so fucking good
Listening to Feedbacker now


----------



## Isen (Dec 9, 2009)

I really enjoy Boris.  I need to get more of their stuff.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 9, 2009)

Anthro Dice Clay said:


> If its rock then its all good.  But more of the Zeppline, Stone, Queensrych, Ac Dc, Slayer, Zack wyld, Damn Yankies, Jackyl, Dio, GNR, Older Metalica, Doors, Warrent, CCR, Lynard Skynard, Ratt, and all the others.        Wait I think I just name all the Bands off the best of rock cd from the TV.


Many of those bands are even further from being metal than any I've named so far. Do you realise how sad that is? :V


----------



## Hir (Dec 9, 2009)

Aden said:


> Flood is so fucking good
> Listening to Feedbacker now


In that case, I'll check it out.

But right now I'm listening to Moonsorrow (V:Havitetty to be exact, fucking amazing album) right now so it will have to wait.

Moonsorrow are my favourite band ever <3


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Many of those bands are even further from being metal than any I've named so far. Do you realise how sad that is? :V



Actually the Doors and Skynard are the only two on that list that aren't considered metal. Explain metal for me. There are reasons there's so many metal subgenres out there. Complainy metalhead-wannabes wanting to call glam and classic metal rock is one of them.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 10, 2009)

You know who's awesome?
Jethro Tull.
I'm not even going to joke that they're metal, but any band that can rock out on a _flute_ is awesome in my book.



MichaelFoster said:


> Actually the Doors and Skynard are the only two on that list that aren't considered metal. Explain metal for me. There are reasons there's so many metal subgenres out there. Complainy metalhead-wannabes wanting to call glam and classic metal rock is one of them.


Since when is Creedence Clearwater Revival considered metal?

AC/DC is also not considered metal by _most_ people. Then again, _most_ people don't listen to such abjectly terrible music that they have to try to claim good bands as members of the same genre even though they are very clearly not. AC/DC is _hard rock_. While they are, like many metal bands, guilty of only writing four songs and then just redoing them a thousand and twentysome times, their musical dynamics are _very_ unlike those of metal bands. This is in no small way because they actually _employ_ dynamics rather than just playing loud and fast all the while. Beyond that, the lyrics of their biggest songs are often very unlike those of most metal. Simply put, having written "Big Balls" and "Shook Me All Night Long" is enough to disqualify them from being called metal. Though I'm sure you've never heard them; like most people who think AC/DC is metal, you've probably only ever heard "Thunderstruck", "Hell's Bells" and maybe "TNT" and/or "Highway to Hell".

Oh, and he mentioned that they were on the "Best of _Rock_" CD, not the "Best of _Metal"_ CD. So, in conclusion, you have lost.


----------



## Hir (Dec 10, 2009)

One defining factor is that you were just reading out the bands from a Rock CD you saw on the TV.

Basically, if it isn't here, it isn't metal. No exceptions (Apart from side projects that are on Metallum)


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 10, 2009)

Yay, the holy Metallum...quite possibly the most accurate database for metal artists there is!

Let's not forget folks..

Rock =/= Metal
Industrial =/= Metal
Nu metal =/= Metal
-core =/= Metal (In MOST cases, that is)


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't really have a preferred subgenre, but I guess my favorite metal bands are Sonata Arctica, Blind Guardian, Gojira, Meshuggah, Korpiklaani, Nightwish, Agalloch, Wolves in the Throne Room, Dream Theater, and Therion


----------



## Hir (Dec 10, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> I don't really have a preferred subgenre, but I guess my favorite metal bands are Sonata Arctica, Blind Guardian, Gojira, Meshuggah, Korpiklaani, Nightwish, Agalloch, Wolves in the Throne Room, Dream Theater, and Therion


An Agalloch fan? In _my_ fandom?
A Korpiklaani fan? In _my_ fandom?
A Wolves In The Throne Room fan? In _my_ fandom

Awesome.

If you like Wolves In The Throne Room...Try these guys.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 10, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Industrial =/= Metal
> Nu metal =/= Metal


 _*INCORRECT

*_they are subgenres of metal saying anything else is just self deception.  (don like it GTFO of my metal thread)

on that note enjoy spineshank:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MejHrxRg54


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 10, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> An Agalloch fan? In _my_ fandom?
> A Korpiklaani fan? In _my_ fandom?
> A Wolves In The Throne Room fan? In _my_ fandom
> 
> ...



Awesome stuff, I know I've seen that album cover somewhere before, probably on a forum somewhere XD

I'll definitely be listening to more of these guys


----------



## Hir (Dec 10, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> Awesome stuff, I know I've seen that album cover somewhere before, probably on a forum somewhere XD
> 
> I'll definitely be listening to more of these guys


Plus, they're Irish!

It doesn't get more awesome.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 10, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Plus, they're Irish!
> 
> It doesn't get more awesome.



Blarg, your user title made me realize I forgot to add Sunn 0))) to the list


----------



## Hir (Dec 10, 2009)

Sunn O))) <3

Do you like Earth and Burning Witch?


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 10, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Sunn O))) <3
> 
> Do you like Earth and Burning Witch?



I like Earth, never listened to Burning Witch


----------



## Hir (Dec 10, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> I like Earth, never listened to Burning Witch


It was before Sunn O)))'s time, it's doom metal with unique vocals.

I suggest you give them a listen, it's great stuff.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 10, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> It was before Sunn O)))'s time, it's doom metal with unique vocals.
> 
> I suggest you give them a listen, it's great stuff.



Sounds like a plan, thanks for the recommendations, I like your taste

EDIT: Wow that came out wrong


----------



## Hir (Dec 10, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> Sounds like a plan, thanks for the recommendations, I like your taste


Really? Because you taste pretty good yours-



Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> EDIT: Wow that came out wrong



Oh...Well yeah your taste is awesome too heh heh heh.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 10, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Really? Because you taste pretty good yours-
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...Well yeah your taste is awesome too heh heh heh.



I get that all the time :3


----------



## Hir (Dec 10, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> I get that all the time :3


Are you fan of the viking metal scene? My favourite band, Moonsorrow, have been blackening and progressing their sound lately, their new half hour songs are phenominal. I suggest you check them out, too.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 10, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Are you fan of the viking metal scene? My favourite band, Moonsorrow, have been blackening and progressing their sound lately, their new half hour songs are phenominal. I suggest you check them out, too.



Them I listen to too.  Yes, I like viking metal, that is if I have the right idea of what you mean.  Stuff like mid period Bathory, Windir etc.?


----------



## goose (Dec 10, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Are you fan of the viking metal scene? My favourite band, Moonsorrow, have been blackening and progressing their sound lately, their new half hour songs are phenominal. I suggest you check them out, too.



http://moonsorrow.com/2005/lakupaavi.html


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 10, 2009)

i love grind

i saw a girl with an unholy grave patch on her purse at melt-banana and i stared at her

i wanted to tell her how cool she was but by then it was too late


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 10, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> _*INCORRECT
> 
> *_they are subgenres of metal saying anything else is just self deception.  (don like it GTFO of my metal thread)



I think it is more of a subgenre of rock (if at all), not metal. I am speaking about pure industrial, not offshoots.

Also, nu metal is hardly metal at all.

You are the one who is incorrect, I'm afraid. Where did you get your information from, some mainstream magazine? Industrial was around before the very first metal album was released.


----------



## Aden (Dec 10, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> i love grind
> 
> i saw a girl with an unholy grave patch on her purse at melt-banana and i stared at her
> 
> i wanted to tell her how cool she was but by then it was too late



You went to the same melt-banana show as Shindo, didn't you


----------



## Aden (Dec 10, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Also, nu metal is hardly metal at all.



It's more like half-metal, such as metalcore. Metal-influenced. It's an easy argument to make that it's a sub-genre within metal. The metalheads just don't want to hear it though - "ew, they'll get their popular, immature hands on our kvltness".

Still shit though

Edit: Fuck double poast. Sorry


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 10, 2009)

Aden said:


> You went to the same melt-banana show as Shindo, didn't you



No he lives in Bumfuck, Nebraska


It was in Shitcago


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 10, 2009)

Glaice said:


> I think it is more of a subgenre of rock (if at all), not metal. I am speaking about pure industrial, not offshoots.


Congrats, Glaice, you're the kind of metalfag even other metalfags hate. You must be proud.



> Also, nu metal is hardly metal at all.


It's loud, angry, and obnoxious. Therefore it is metal.



> You are the one who is incorrect, I'm afraid.


Who died and made you the god of genre-tagging?


----------



## Volita (Dec 10, 2009)

Yay.
Last night I remembered how much I used to like Pg. 99, Sepultra, and Meshuggah.

And recently got introduced to a band called Gojira too... does semi-melodic stuff count? :3


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 10, 2009)

If it's METAL, it does. :7


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 10, 2009)

Volita said:


> Yay.
> Last night I remembered how much I used to like Pg. 99, Sepultra, and Meshuggah.
> 
> And recently got introduced to a band called Gojira too... does semi-melodic stuff count? :3



Gojira is one of my favorite bands...have you listened to the "From Mars to Sirius" album yet?


----------



## Volita (Dec 11, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> Gojira is one of my favorite bands...have you listened to the "From Mars to Sirius" album yet?



No, but I'm in the process of a torrent or two, a fellow furry just had me listen to them the other day.  Enthralling stuff.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 11, 2009)

Volita said:


> No, but I'm in the process of a torrent or two, a fellow furry just had me listen to them the other day.  Enthralling stuff.



That it is.  My favorite albums are From Mars to Sirius, and their debut, Terra Incognita


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 11, 2009)

Everyone in here needs to listen to some Bolt Thrower, good shit.


----------



## Sielu Kekale Ikuinen (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, to answer the OP's questions... No, I have never been to a metal concert, but would really like to. 

Not very picky when it comes to metal. I'll listen to just about anything in the genre.

Shouldn't list all my favorite bands, as that would take up a lot of space. So, a taste for all of you instead: Dawnrider, Candlemass, Epica, Kamelot, Cathedral, God Forbid, The Agonist, Otep, Himsa, The Berzerker, Akercocke, Misery Loves Co., Deathwitch, Rakoth, Ephel Duath, and many more.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 11, 2009)

Haha The Berzerker


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 11, 2009)

Glaice said:


> I think it is more of a subgenre of rock (if at all), not metal. I am speaking about pure industrial, not offshoots.
> 
> Also, nu metal is hardly metal at all.
> 
> _* You are the one who is incorrect, I'm afraid*_. Where did you get your information from, _*some mainstream magazine*_? Industrial was around before the very first metal album was released.


 Genre classification is based on mainstream ideas and most Industrial released these days are  "Industrial metal" or "industrial Techno"  nothing else. also saying Numetal is not metal makes it so bands alike Korn Disturbed, and Spineshank (the best of the 3) to no longer be metal and they are harder then many "metal" bands 

  SO~! your officially an Idiot excuse me while I disregard what you say. (I.E. Don't feel like arguing with simpletons today)


----------



## Rebel-lion (Dec 11, 2009)

Favourite metal band ever: OLD Sepultura! and At the moment I am into my sludge and stoner metal but I like all types of metal, not a huge fan of Death, just canâ€™t stand Death Metal vocals.


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

goose said:


> http://moonsorrow.com/2005/lakupaavi.html


I've known about Lakupaavi for a while, fun band


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 11, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Since when is Creedence Clearwater Revival considered metal?
> 
> AC/DC is also not considered metal by _most_ people. Then again, _most_ people don't listen to such abjectly terrible music that they have to try to claim good bands as members of the same genre even though they are very clearly not. AC/DC is _hard rock_. While they are, like many metal bands, guilty of only writing four songs and then just redoing them a thousand and twentysome times, their musical dynamics are _very_ unlike those of metal bands. This is in no small way because they actually _employ_ dynamics rather than just playing loud and fast all the while. Beyond that, the lyrics of their biggest songs are often very unlike those of most metal. Simply put, having written "Big Balls" and "Shook Me All Night Long" is enough to disqualify them from being called metal. Though I'm sure you've never heard them; like most people who think AC/DC is metal, you've probably only ever heard "Thunderstruck", "Hell's Bells" and maybe "TNT" and/or "Highway to Hell".
> 
> Oh, and he mentioned that they were on the "Best of _Rock_" CD, not the "Best of _Metal"_ CD. So, in conclusion, you have lost.


most people consider Ac/Dc metal. I can play thunderstruck on guitar, and I can sing TNT. Plus, "iron man" has been on "rock" compilations and metal is a subgenre of rock anyway. You also have an anime avatar, so I kinda have the upper hand.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 11, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> most people consider Ac/Dc metal.


No.



> I can play thunderstruck on guitar, and I can sing TNT.


That's nice.



> Plus, "iron man" has been on "rock" compilations and metal is a subgenre of rock anyway.


1) "Iron Man" is by Black Sabbath, retard.
2) Exactly my point. All metal is (theoretically) rock, but _not_ all rock is metal. For example, Arch Enemy is metal, but Nirvana is _not_ metal. Type O Negative is metal, but Jimi Hendrix is _not_ metal. Metallica is metal, but AC/DC is _not_ metal. Do you understand yet?



> You also have an anime avatar, so I kinda have the upper hand.


Well, considering that _your_ avatar is a generic emo-twink fox drawn by Gideon...


----------



## Aden (Dec 11, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> I can play thunderstruck on guitar



TEACH ME O MASTER


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 11, 2009)

I've still been knee deep in doom metal and black metal, IE Evoken, Drowning the Light, Lugubre, V:28, Countess, sHEAVY, Pentagram, Witchcraft, Acid King, Acid Witch, etc.

And yes, I'm pretty touchy on what genre is what..it's likely because I am on the Metal Archives forums and a lot of users share the same opinions, yet people also have their differences.

Lastly, old school Industrial =/= metal. Period.  I will not argue with people who blindly disregard my word like that.


----------



## Aeturnus (Dec 11, 2009)

It's a shame Pentagram doesn't get the credit they deserve. They've been around about as long as Black Sabbath, and played a big role in creating the Doom Metal genre.


----------



## Hir (Dec 11, 2009)

I fuckin' love Pentagram.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 11, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Lastly, old school Industrial =/= metal. Period.  I will not argue with people who blindly disregard my word like that.


 I never said "old school" at all STatic-X is what modern industrial is. and nice being pASSive aggressive with the user caption. BTW don think word of your FA behavior with TTs is not well known your credibility is based on your actions.


----------



## Takun (Dec 11, 2009)

I always thought of Static-X and Hot Topic-core.


----------



## Aden (Dec 11, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Lastly, old school Industrial =/= metal. Period.  I will not argue with people who blindly disregard my word like that.





Glaice said:


> I will not argue with people who blindly disregard my word like that.



Well aren't you full of yourself

Edit: http://i46.tinypic.com/2a822c8.png baww


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 11, 2009)

Aden said:


> Well aren't you full of yourself


he makes me look humble and thats saying something.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 11, 2009)

okay
maybe i like that one burzum album a little bit


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Dec 11, 2009)

Goddamn this entire thread is a massive circle jerk.

GETTING OUT ASAP, FYI.

WELCOME BACK FURAFFINTY METAL THREAD, YOU ARE AS RIDICULOUS AS EVER.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 11, 2009)

I love Static-X

I love nu metal


I love Slipknot. "Left Behind" is a great single. 

Blow me


----------



## Jelly (Dec 11, 2009)

Wisconsin Death Trip greatest metal album, fukk all haters


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 11, 2009)

This is me psychin yall out


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Dec 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


>



Dis my metal face.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 11, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Wisconsin Death Trip greatest metal album, fukk all haters


 thank you good sir.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah yeah yeah


----------



## Aden (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm a-skeered now :c


----------



## Jelly (Dec 11, 2009)

tell me what good metal is so i can talk about it with someone really fat


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 11, 2009)

It's power metal and black metal with decent production values (i.e. not black metal) and also some hipster shit (Mastodon, Boris, Sunn) anything else is garbage you should really go to Metal Archives

Metal Archives has all the metal. Everything that was ever metal is on Metal Archives


Here's a good example of a band you can find on  Metal Archives:

Gaywyre              Genre(s)                   Speed/Power Metal                               Lyrical theme(s)                               Partying, Horror, Battle                           Origin         Formed in                      Current label                 Status                                New Zealand              (Wellington)                 2009         Independent         Active          Current line-upZane - Vocals
Chris - Guitar
James - Guitar (Strangers (Nzl), The Deadline)
Simon - Bass (School of Meat)
Nick - Drums (Entrails (Nzl))Buy their stuff            Search on eBay   more... >>


Search on Half.com
eBay Canada
eBay France
eBay UK
eBay Spain
eBay Belgium
eBay Netherlands
eBay Italy
eBay Australia
 Search on Gemm.com 
                                                                Submitted byOn               TheGrimWombatDecember 11th, 2009                     Last modified by             On                       TheGrimWombatDecember 11th, 2009        Member options         Update band data
Add new data 
[SIZE=-1]Report a mistake or additional information for this page[/SIZE]                                     

 

            Discography

Coming Out                       EP, 2009


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Dec 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> It's power metal and black metal with decent production values (i.e. not black metal) and also some hipster shit (Mastodon, Boris, Sunn) anything else is garbage you should really go to Metal Archives
> 
> Metal Archives has all the metal. Everything that was ever metal is on Metal Archives
> 
> ...



can a mod close this thread I think everything that we need to know is right here and no further discussion is needed

e: also sticky


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 12, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Industrial was around before the very first metal album was released.



Black Sabbath (Black Sabbath) - 1970

The Second Annual Report (Throbbing Gristle) - 1977

Electronic music was around before metal yes but industrial branched off of that


----------



## Volita (Dec 12, 2009)

Metalheads often are "full of themselves;" it's such a meathead-laden genre (hip-hop purists as well) that it's to be expected.

By the way Valdir, after listening to some Gojira, oh shit. <3


----------



## Volita (Dec 12, 2009)

[Bad wifi connection, sorry for the double-post. x_x]


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 12, 2009)

Volita said:


> [Bad wifi connection, sorry for the double-post. x_x]



Just don't let it happen again...):<
lol jk.
But yeah, I forgot about Gojira and how killer they were. "vacuity" was my favourite song off of "The way of all flesh", and I was into rediculously fast music around that time.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 12, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Just don't let it happen again...):<
> lol jk.
> But yeah, I forgot about Gojira and how killer they were. "vacuity" was my favourite song off of "The way of all flesh", and I was into rediculously fast music around that time.



For that album Toxic Garbage Island was my favorite.  Goddamn, I love all their stuff though x.x


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 12, 2009)

It would seem Grimfang deleted my original reply to the below nonsense, apparently because he has a problem with my (100% accurate) description of the character in the poster's avatar. (Which part was insulting, Grimmy--"generic", "emo-twink fox", or "drawn by Gideon"?)



MichaelFoster said:


> most people consider Ac/Dc metal.


Uh, no, they don't. Hell, you can even ask Ace and Glaice, and I can almost guarantee you they'll put aside their differences long enough to tell you you're wrong.



> I can play thunderstruck on guitar, and I can sing TNT.


That's nice.



> Plus, "iron man" has been on "rock" compilations


Hahaha, oh wow.
"Iron Man" is by _Black Sabbath_, not AC/DC. So, first off, nice job there, wonderboy. More importantly, I don't think anybody would argue that Black Sabbath isn't one of the first metal bands, especially given that they're regularly a good deal heavier than AC/DC.



> and metal is a subgenre of rock anyway.


Yes, exactly. Therefore, all metal is rock--_but,_ not all rock is metal. Hence, "_sub_genre". The prefix "sub-", dear child, denotes that whatever it modifies is _smaller_ or _less_ than the unmodified word describes. For example, a "subset" is a smaller set within a set. A "subordinate" is someone commanding less authority than his boss. And a "submissive" is what you ought to be when people who listen to more _actual_ genres than you've ever heard of start talking about music.

Fuel is rock, Metallica is metal.
Nirvana is rock, Arch Enemy is metal.
Jimi Hendrix is rock, Slayer is metal.
Do you understand, or did my impromptu English lesson confuse you?



> You also have an anime avatar, so I kinda have the upper hand.


My avatar is a black-magic-using bitch who wants to summon a demon and turn the entire world into her sex slaves. Yours is some generic emo fox with a fag in his mouth (and another one in something else, no doubt). So if you _really_ want to bring avatar choice into this, it surely doesn't take Angela Gossow or Buckethead to figure out which avatar is more "metal".


----------



## Aeturnus (Dec 12, 2009)

I remember liking Static-X.. back in high school. I've outgrown them since then.


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

I can't choose a fave so I'll name a few. They're in no particular order.

Iron Maiden, Opeth, DragonForce, 3 Inches of Blood, Suicide Silence, Masodon, Dimmu Borgir, Cradle of Filth, SlipKnot, Mushroomhead, Trivium, BFMV, DAATH, Strapping Young Lad, Dethklok, Anthrax, Metallica, Megadeth, Kamelot, Katatonia, Death, Bleeding Through, Mudvayne, Behemoth, Chimaira,  Devil Driver,  Evile,  Municipal  Waste,  Black  Sabbath,  Pantera,  Hellyeah,  Avenged Sevenfold, Dragonland, Nightwish, Within Temptation, Brendon Small, Battleheart, Therion, Immortal, Gorgoroth, Mayhem, Burzum, Children of Bodom, Motorhead, Machine Head,  Rammstein,  Hatebreed,  Slayer,  Chthonic,  Throne of  Molok,  Manowar,  Coal  Chamber,  Sabaton, Cannibal Corpse, Gorerotted, Gutworm, Gorelord, Gorefest, etc.


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> It's power metal and black metal with decent production values (i.e. not black metal)


hahahahahaha what


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> This is me psychin yall out



That's Wayne Static from Static-X


----------



## Jelly (Dec 12, 2009)

Apoc666 said:


> That's Wayne Static from Static-X



no its glenn branca of the static


----------



## Apoc666 (Dec 12, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> no its glenn branca of the static



Eh, I forget their names


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 12, 2009)

Alright

Now you can lock the thread


----------



## Hir (Dec 12, 2009)

^fffffffffff-


----------



## Valnyr (Dec 12, 2009)

Volita said:


> Metalheads often are "full of themselves;" it's such a meathead-laden genre (hip-hop purists as well) that it's to be expected.
> 
> By the way Valdir, after listening to some Gojira, oh shit. <3


 
I'm not full of myself, and i'm a metalhead. But mabey that's due the fact that I listen to different types of music as well.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 12, 2009)

I'd really like to meet a "hip-hop" purist


From talking to kids here you'd think the only labels were Stones Throw and Rhymesayers


----------



## Takun (Dec 12, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Alright
> 
> Now you can lock the thread



black *metal* or *black* metal?


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 12, 2009)

Apoc666 said:


> I can't choose a fave so I'll name a few. They're in no particular order.
> 
> Iron Maiden, Opeth, DragonForce, 3 Inches of Blood, Suicide Silence, Mastodon, Dimmu Borgir, Cradle of Filth, SlipKnot, Mushroomhead, Trivium, BFMV, DAATH, Strapping Young Lad, Dethklok, Anthrax, Metallica, Megadeth, Kamelot, Katatonia, Death, Bleeding Through, Mudvayne, Behemoth, Chimaira,  Devil Driver,  Evile,  Municipal  Waste,  Black  Sabbath,  Pantera,  Hellyeah,  Avenged Sevenfold, Dragonland, Nightwish, Within Temptation, Brendon Small, Battleheart, Therion, Immortal, Gorgoroth, Mayhem, Burzum, Children of Bodom, Motorhead, Machine Head,  Rammstein,  Hatebreed,  Slayer, Chthonic,  Throne of Molok,  Manowar,  Coal  Chamber,  Sabaton, Cannibal Corpse, Gorerotted, Gutworm, Gorelord, Gorefest, etc.



Mixed bag there you have, both good, mediocre and bad stuff...IMO 

IRT scenekid picture...looks more like a poser to me.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 13, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Mixed bag there you have, both good, mediocre and bad stuff...IMO
> 
> IRT scenekid picture...looks more like a poser to me.



What asswhipe pics Motorhead over A7X?


----------



## Hir (Dec 13, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> What asswhipe pics Motorhead over A7X?


An asswhipe with a good taste in music.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 13, 2009)

<- click

Yea, I know my stuff (usually) and I like nitpicking and mocking people who call non-metal genres or artists metal.

So beware of the lurking sergal in the thread..I tear apart and rape the scenesters who don't have a clue and get their favorites from Guitar Hero..those who don't know much about metal besides from popular sources.

I am a snob, but I can be nice if you don't act like a complete douchebag towards me. Sometimes the responses are warranted due to my criticism.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Dec 13, 2009)

Glaice said:


> <- click
> 
> Yea, I know my stuff (usually) and I like nitpicking and mocking people who call non-metal genres or artists metal.
> 
> ...




Holy shit you are this forum's biggest fucking windbag. 

Either that or you're fakeposting at levels not yet known to man.


fake edit for content:

Okay, so apparently Agalloch's Jason William Walton ditched the new Especially Likely Sloth material in favor of forming Self Spiller.

I'm digging the weird, cut-and-paste style in the sample tracks. I think this is my new, most anticipated release of the season.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 13, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> black *metal* or *black* metal?



My Favorite Black Metal Band Is Living Colour


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 13, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Holy shit you are this forum's biggest fucking windbag.


After some consideration, I'd have to agree with you on this. He doesn't even pretend to have a personality or any sort of support for his remarks, unlike the second-biggest.



> Either that or you're fakeposting at levels not yet known to man.


That could be too.



> Okay, so apparently Agalloch's Jason William Walton ditched the new Especially Likely Sloth material in favor of forming Self Spiller.
> 
> I'm digging the weird, cut-and-paste style in the sample tracks. I think this is my new, most anticipated release of the season.


I am going to check this out for reasons as yet unknown to myself.



Load_Blown said:


> My Favorite Black Metal Band Is Living Colour


Can you name some good songs by them besides "Cult of Personality"? I've been meaning to check them out.


----------



## Aden (Dec 13, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Yea, I know my stuff (usually) and I like nitpicking and mocking people who call non-metal genres or artists metal.
> 
> So beware of the lurking sergal in the thread..I tear apart and rape the scenesters who don't have a clue and get their favorites from Guitar Hero..those who don't know much about metal besides from popular sources.



ahahahahaa

Secondarily, lol at people who care so much about genres. Seriously.


----------



## Takun (Dec 13, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> My Favorite Black Metal Band Is Living Colour



In Living Colour has some funk for sure.  Must be a black metal thing.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 14, 2009)

Just read on WFMU's blog that _Until The Light Takes Us_ has Harmony Korine dancing in blackface "because heâ€™s supposed to be O.J. Simpson."








EDIT: Features music by mÃºm and Black Dice hahahahaha what


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 14, 2009)

is van halen metal


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> is van halen metal



Yeah


LATE ASS EDIT CAUSE I DON'T WANT TO DUBBLEPOST: 

Behold:






I'm getting all giggly


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 14, 2009)

Is Primus metal?


----------



## Hir (Dec 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Yeah
> 
> 
> LATE ASS EDIT CAUSE I DON'T WANT TO DUBBLEPOST:
> ...


That is the cover?! Please tell me this is a joke.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 14, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> That is the cover?! Please tell me this is a joke.




According to Wikipedia


Why you upset?


I think it's beautiful


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> According to Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Why you upset?
> ...


Evidently, he hates trees.


----------



## Hir (Dec 14, 2009)

Common font you can get on DaFont (Indicentally I also used it for my band logo, but I used it a bit more creatively) on a random picture. Great. I could make the equivalent in Microsoft Paint.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 14, 2009)

Then make your own damn cover, Gloomy Gary


----------



## Hir (Dec 14, 2009)

Okay 2 minutes please.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 14, 2009)

10 days until KKKristmass E've


----------



## Hir (Dec 14, 2009)

4 minutes. Meh, oh well.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 14, 2009)

That's actually really nice, do you mind if I send it around last.fm for the pleasure of others?


Also _Lords of Chaos_ movie is to be directed by _Suicide Club_ guy (Sion Sono), Varg to be played by guy who was in _Twilight_ movies


----------



## Hir (Dec 14, 2009)

Sure but credit me please thanks.

And yeah I already know. I vomitted a few times. Not because of people from Twilight playing Varg, but it is a total blasphemisation of what black metal should be.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 14, 2009)

As opposed to what it actually was, a bunch of kids taking Mercyful Fate and Venom a little too seriously?


----------



## Hir (Dec 14, 2009)

It's weird how such an amazing genre of music was born by "oh so evil" teenagers. But at least they were talented teenagers.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm happy I own this album now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqPWanJqrfY


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 14, 2009)

Now all the cool black metal stuff is coming out of France and me with my xx% French ancestry, I stand to cash in big time


Ha cha cha cha cha


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> is van halen metal



It's rock.


----------



## Aeturnus (Dec 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> is van halen metal



They started out as metal, but like with a lot of metal bands that came out of the seventies, they became classic rock or some shit like that.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 14, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> They started out as metal, but like with a lot of metal bands that came out of the seventies, they became classic rock or some shit like that.



so they were metal at the time but as metal got progressively worse we labeled them metal to save them from being stuck in that group, ok


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 14, 2009)

Glaice said:


> It's rock.



You said Buckethead was rock and you were wrong

EDIT: It's "heavy metal", alright?


Sure it's not the same as Toxic Holocaust but it's metal. 

And if it isn't metal it was metal

Like Ratt was metal, like Stryper was metal, like MÃ¶tley CrÃ¼e was metal


I am sick of your shit


----------



## Plantar (Dec 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> You said Buckethead was rock and you were wrong
> 
> EDIT: It's "heavy metal", alright?
> 
> ...


Scorpions too.


----------



## Aeturnus (Dec 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> so they were metal at the time but as metal got progressively worse we labeled them metal to save them from being stuck in that group, ok



Or what they're considered by today's standard, which is shit.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Dec 14, 2009)

Glaice said:


> It's rock.



Yeah, you _are_ dumb as hell.

Not to mention wrong.

edit:

Nadja is dominating my playlists lately. 

Everybody should listen to more Nadja. It is good for the cockles of your something something.


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 14, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> It would seem Grimfang deleted my original reply to the below nonsense, apparently because he has a problem with my (100% accurate) description of the character in the poster's avatar. (Which part was insulting, Grimmy--"generic", "emo-twink fox", or "drawn by Gideon"?)



Sorry. It can be a hassle to go through moderated posts. It's like... man...

Not that it really helps, but I undeleted it.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 14, 2009)

Glaice said:


> It's rock.



What the Hell, Brosemite Sam!? "Hot for teacher" is METAL! Those sick Eddie riffs that you might not ever be able to get just right are metal. Alex Van Halen's fast bassy drumming is far from "rock". Ok ok...The Beatles are rock. Stray Cats and Elvis are rock. Michael Jackson can pass as rock. The doors, Pink Floyd, and Lynard Skynard are also rock. 
Van Halen is metal.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Now all the cool black metal stuff is coming out of France


Oh cool! Do they talk about surrendering in their war songs?

Quote:Originally Posted by Rigor Sardonicus  
It would seem Grimfang deleted my original reply to the below nonsense, apparently because he has a problem with my (100% accurate) description of the character in the poster's avatar. (Which part was insulting, Grimmy--"generic", "emo-twink fox", or "drawn by Gideon"?)

I actually have no idea...oh yeah. I think he has cool hair and Im into that big lip thing, it tickles my fancy (lol!). Yeah I guess I should change that, cos I'm not really anything like that. I wear Ralph Lauren, hollister, AE, etc and I play football and tennis. Anyway, I'm not a little emo fag, nor am I some nerdy ass anime gothic choad. Btw do you have a good side or are you just a douche all the time?

Anyway, I'm listening to "peace sells" by Megadeth. Damn that's a sweet-ass bass intro!


----------



## Aden (Dec 14, 2009)

Glaice vs. MichaelFoster! Fight of the centurah! Whoever wins, we lose!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 14, 2009)

Aden said:


> Glaice vs. MichaelFoster! Fight of the centurah! Whoever wins, we lose!



There isn't really any competition here. He really puts his foot in his mouth every time he talks. And you just sound like an asshole. Out of you and like two other people, Takumi ended up being the only damn person I could trust as far as good taste went on the "best albums" thread. So why do you even come on here really? Stawks atleast explained why he was being an ass, you just act like you don't have any friends ("centurah").


----------



## Aden (Dec 15, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Takumi ended up being the only damn person I could trust as far as good taste went on the "best albums" thread.



So you can "trust" takumi to have "good" taste. That just means your taste in music is compatable with him and not me. Okay. I am crushed.



> So why do you even come on here really? Stawks atleast explained why he was being an ass



I suppose I'm here because I enjoy it somehow. I really don't care that much about what others listen to, save for some cases like people worshipping and monetarily supporting completely undeserving top40 artists and such (I think I ranted in a thread a while back in response to one of your posts, which was ignored. thanks for that). I just happen to enjoy using music tastes as a vessel to be a dick when someone is an annoying/immature person and clearly thinks the world of him/herself. It works because I like music and listen to a lot of it. It's really easy to act as though your tastes are "superior" to others'. But at the end of the day, it's not about your music, really. This is why I bash you but I'm cool with Takumi, even though you supposedly have very similar tastes.



> you just act like you don't have any friends



And see, this is where the annoying/immature part comes in. Seriously, what is this, middle school? But go ahead, you fight for that e-cred of yours. Go you, rah rah and all that.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 15, 2009)

lol@metalfags who hate hair bands. Those were pretty much the only metal acts who actually got it right, you know that? What good is a genre if it's not accessible to anybody but some kind of wannabe Viking?



MichaelFoster said:


> Rigor Sardonicus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice.



> I wear Ralph Lauren, hollister, AE, etc and I play football and tennis. Anyway, I'm not a little emo fag, nor am I some nerdy ass anime gothic choad.


No, indeed--evidently, you're a well-to-do prep who pretends to be hardcore by listening to each and every famous band whose T-shirts can be purchased at Kohl's. So you're _obviously _*far* more hardcore than the rest of us.



> Btw do you have a good side or are you just a douche all the time?


I can actually be very sweet and charming when I want to be. Ask Shenzebo or Furygan.



			
				Grimfang said:
			
		

> Sorry. It can be a hassle to go through moderated posts. It's like... man...
> 
> Not that it really helps, but I undeleted it.


You know, there's a really easy way for you to reduce your workload a little...


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 15, 2009)

Aden said:


> I suppose I'm here because I enjoy it somehow. I really don't care that much about what others listen to, save for some cases like people worshipping and monetarily supporting completely undeserving top40 artists and such (I think I ranted in a thread a while back in response to one of your posts, which was ignored. thanks for that). I just happen to enjoy using music tastes as a vessel to be a dick when someone is an annoying/immature person and clearly thinks the world of him/herself. It works because I like music and listen to a lot of it. It's really easy to act as though your tastes are "superior" to others'. But at the end of the day, it's not about your music, really. This is why I bash you but I'm cool with Takumi, even though you supposedly have very similar tastes.
> 
> Ok.
> 
> And see, this is where the annoying/immature part comes in. Seriously, what is this, middle school? But go ahead, you fight for that e-cred of yours. Go you, rah rah and all that.


Lol what?


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 15, 2009)

Aden said:


> Musically T'arded boy vs. _*MichaelFoster!*_ Fight of the centurah!


Unfair fight.


----------



## Aden (Dec 15, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Lol what?



Hello, further evidence



The Drunken Ace said:


> Unfair fight.



I disagree. Glaice might be annoying, loud, and self-righteous, but at least he has the decency to discover bands the hard way and not listen to things for the sole purpose of trying to appear musically superior.


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You know, there's a really easy way for you to reduce your workload a little...



I don't like banning non-spambots.. and not in the mood for quitting tonight. :[
jeebus, it wasn't intended to be permanent... if you know your posts are being screened, why do you continue on? It can go away.. <:

I need to stop replying in these threads I wouldn't normally post in. I'm not so invested in metal as I used to be.. don't care enough to argue which sub-sub-subgenre of metal it is, and whether it's *true metal* or not.

Probably the most recent thing I've checked out is Protest the Hero. They're pretty crazy. No fucking idea what the guy's singing about.


----------



## Aden (Dec 15, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> I need to stop replying in these threads I wouldn't normally post in. I'm not so invested in metal as I used to be.. don't care enough to argue which sub-sub-subgenre of metal it is, and whether it's *true metal* or not.



There's only one person in this thread who really truly cares about that, you know.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 15, 2009)

> No, indeed--evidently, you're a well-to-do prep who pretends to be hardcore by listening to each and every famous band whose T-shirts can be purchased at Kohl's. So you're _obviously _*far* more hardcore than the rest of us.


I'm having trouble understanding why you think that I think that I'm more hardcore than you are... And explain the kohls thing. I don't see how you think that I like bands that have shirts at kohls. See you make all these vague assumptions about me only liking top 40's artists because I said Lady Gaga puts on a good show and that Adam Lambert is hot. Ok..I listen to Fun., the Format, Diablo Swing Orchestra, Glasvegas, Big Tymers, iwrestledabearonce, and We were Promised Jetpacks. Everything that I listen to that is or was popular is old (Elvis, MJ, Van Halen, stray cats, the beatles) 



> I can actually be very sweet and charming when I want to be. Ask Shenzebo or Furygan


 Do they like anime too?


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 15, 2009)

OOOOPs I did not realize both of them are musically T'arded. Seriously stop arguing over what is metal I named this thread after a fucking MAN-O-WAR song for gods sake take yourselves down a notch and ENJOY MUSIC not argue about it I swear you must be hipsters or something as they are the only ones who bitch more then enjoy.


MichaelFoster said:


> Do they like anime too?


Below the belt retarded comment there. Someone's taste in Video entertainment does not depict personality, (same with music really). Grow up you are acting like a child.


----------



## Aden (Dec 15, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> See you make all these vague assumptions about me only liking top 40's artists because I said Lady Gaga puts on a good show and that Adam Lambert is hot. Ok..I listen to Fun., the Format, Diablo Swing Orchestra, Glasvegas, Big Tymers, iwrestledabearonce, and We were Promised Jetpacks.



These are not obscure or unpopular, simply popular for different crowds. How much musical digging have you actually done? Are you content with lurking Pitchfork and fellating the next thing they post a good review for?

I mean, you listen to whatever you want, I don't care. Just stop being so loud about it.

\And namedropping doesn't make you cool or diverse
\\Especially iwrestledabearonce, ugh


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 15, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Probably the most recent thing I've checked out is Protest the Hero. They're pretty crazy. No fucking idea what the guy's singing about.



<3333 That was my favourite band over the summer. And he has a clear enough voice that you would think you could hear what he's saying but it's like the Gorillaz, it just sounds like he's saying random words.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 15, 2009)

Spread the love of music not the rage of hipsters.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 15, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Spread the love of music not the rage of hipsters.



See, now.
That doesn't...
...really mean, uh, _anything._


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 15, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> See, now.
> That doesn't...
> ...really mean, uh, _anything._


It means allot, talk about what you like more then argue about "what genre" or simmaler things. Thats the kinda argument you expect from people who do not sit back and enjoy music but listen to it for "the cool"


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 15, 2009)

Aden said:


> These are not obscure or unpopular, simply popular for different crowds. How much musical digging have you actually done? Are you content with lurking Pitchfork and fellating the next thing they post a good review for?
> 
> I mean, you listen to whatever you want, I don't care. Just stop being so loud about it.
> 
> ...


I "dig" as much as I can. I check out Rock Sound Magazine every month but most of the indie there sucks (maybe cos it's British). Rock sound is actually where I found PTH, we were promised Jetpacks, BMTH, iwrestledabearonce, Turisas, and other rad bands. Did something happen to the "best albums of 09" thread? I was going to use Takumi as a source to find music I would like but it vanished.


The Drunken Ace said:


> OOOOPs I did not realize both of them are musically T'arded. Seriously stop arguing over what is metal I named this thread after a fucking MAN-O-WAR song for gods sake take yourselves down a notch and ENJOY MUSIC not argue about it I swear you must be hipsters or something as they are the only ones who bitch more then enjoy.
> 
> Below the belt retarded comment there. Someone's taste in Video entertainment does not depict personality, (same with music really). Grow up you are acting like a child.


thank you! ...well..for the second half of the first paragraph. I'll have to figure out who you're talking to in that second paragraph. I just saw that.

Oh ok. Got it. But I've never met anybody that watches anime that I actually would want to be seen hanging out with. And it's really confusing when someone with an anime avatar is trying to make fun of me.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 15, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> thank you! ...well..for the second half of the first paragraph. I'll have to figure out who you're talking to in that second paragraph. I just saw that.


 Take no deep offence to the latter man,  I just do not like it when people stereotype. BTW Don take my insults too deeply I just say how it looks. at the time (2 to tango bro)


----------



## Jelly (Dec 15, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Take no deep offence to the latter man,  I just do not like it when people stereotype.



Not, like...you know, stating that anyone having a discussion about genres or getting into arguments about it doesn't actually enjoy music or anything.


----------



## Isen (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh man this thread.

I found a used Neurosis album for pretty cheap but I haven't listened to it yet.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 15, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Not, like...you know, stating that anyone having a discussion about genres or getting into arguments about it doesn't actually enjoy music or anything.


 not at all like that. I am above being human and I have no hypocrisies at all.


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 15, 2009)

Aden said:


> There's only one person in this thread who really truly cares about that, you know.



Haha.. well, I think having not said "[band I like] is THE GREATEST" has spared me from the metal underlord's wrath.

I dunno. I feel corny, cus I listen to stuff like SoaD, Serj, Sonata Arctica, and some crap when I do listen to metal. Now, when it comes to _any_ genre, I'll start raving about someone... I don't even need to drop the name again, I'm sure. 9-9



MichaelFoster said:


> <3333 That was my favourite band over the summer. And he has a clear enough voice that you would think you could hear what he's saying but it's like the Gorillaz, it just sounds like he's saying random words.



Haha.. I dunno. For me, I just don't distinguish words with screaming so well. I did manage to make out some lyrics..
LET'S TALK ABOUT LIGHTS~
LET'S TALK ABOUT SEXUAL ORIENTATION~
(~ implies music)
Or something.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 15, 2009)

I just bought Mastadon's Crack the Skye yesterday. It's pretty cool, I guess. "Oblivion" was probably the best thing on there. "The last Boron" also made me crap my pants for 13 minutes (that's how long the song is)


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 15, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Sonata Arctica
> 
> 
> > we need to hang out!
> ...


I was actually talking about when he sings..ya know...like most of the time. But I can normally distinguish the lyrics with screaming just as easy as singing. Maybe you have to listen to it a lot. Kinda like an accent.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 15, 2009)

Isen said:


> I found a used Neurosis album for pretty cheap but I haven't listened to it yet.



What album?


----------



## Isen (Dec 15, 2009)

Given to the Rising

I was in some music store that was almost entirely indie and stuff with no metal besides a few KISS albums in a clearance box. It was pretty cheap so I impulse bought.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 15, 2009)

I was in art the other day looking through old magazines and I saw this story from the 80's on Pantera about how they "recently" came from unpopular to #1 on the charts. It was pretty awesome. They still had their old singer.


----------



## Dass (Dec 15, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> What the Hell, Brosemite Sam!? "Hot for teacher" is METAL! Those sick Eddie riffs that you might not ever be able to get just right are metal. Alex Van Halen's fast bassy drumming is far from "rock". Ok ok...The Beatles are rock. Stray Cats and Elvis are rock. Michael Jackson can pass as rock. The doors, Pink Floyd, and Lynard Skynard are also rock.
> Van Halen is metal.



In some circles, but most people I've met classify them as hard rock.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 15, 2009)

Anyone else hear like early Black Sabbath? I am trying to learn Rat Salad and Sleeping Village on guitar. I listen to them all the time now.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 15, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> I don't like banning non-spambots.. and not in the mood for quitting tonight. :[


*facepalm* Everybody's a comedian...


> jeebus, it wasn't intended to be permanent...


Suuuuuuuure. That's why I don't even have a date to wait until :V



> if you know your posts are being screened, why do you continue on? It can go away.. <:


Yeah, uh, I'll believe that when it actually _happens_, thanks.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 15, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> I'm having trouble understanding why you think that I think that I'm more hardcore than you are... And explain the kohls thing. I don't see how you think that I like bands that have shirts at kohls.


You can buy shirts of AC/DC, Led Zeppelin, etc. at Kohl's.



> See you make all these vague assumptions about me only liking top 40's artists because I said Lady Gaga puts on a good show and that Adam Lambert is hot.


Actually, I make all these vague assumptions about you being a completely pretentious and utterly imbecilic pseudo-hipster because, quite frankly, you present yourself as one.

I don't know who Adam Lambert is, but lol@Lady Gaga.



> Ok..I listen to Fun., the Format, Diablo Swing Orchestra, Glasvegas, Big Tymers, iwrestledabearonce, and We were Promised Jetpacks.


Yeah, they're popular with all the other preps and scenefags who wanna seem cool. Nice try.



> Everything that I listen to that is or was popular is old (Elvis, MJ, Van Halen, stray cats, the beatles)


Listening to old music is still popular. So you're 0 for 2 now.



> Do they like anime too?


Shenzebo does. I don't see how you think saying "DURHUR YEW LIEK ANIMU!!!!" is an insult, though.
Let me try it: DURHUR YEW LIEK SHERTLESS MEYN.
Are you insulted? Are you even remotely shut down?



The Drunken Ace said:


> Below the belt retarded comment there. Someone's taste in Video entertainment does not depict personality, (same with music really). Grow up you are acting like a child.


This, to some extent. If I watched anime for the music, he might have a case. Of course, I primarily read manga rather than watching anime anyway, and it's kind of hard for a graphic novel to have a soundtrack. But, y'know, whatever.


----------



## Aden (Dec 15, 2009)

One of my AOTY picks







teehee :3c


----------



## Hir (Dec 15, 2009)

Aden said:


> One of my AOTY picks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3


----------



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Dec 15, 2009)

August Burns Red! Vanna, Norma Jean, also. Those are my three favs. I don't know what kind of metal theyr'e classified under... I think metal is the most complex genre. I like it mostly for the guitars (which I think sound beautiful), and the drums (can't even imagine playing half the stuff drummers play out there!)!


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure if this band is metal or not but I like Soilwork! ^_^


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You can buy shirts of AC/DC, Led Zeppelin, etc. at Kohl's.
> 
> 
> Actually, I make all these vague assumptions about you being a completely pretentious and utterly imbecilic pseudo-hipster because, quite frankly, you present yourself as one.
> ...


Ok I guess I have to ignore you or some shit. I hate acdc, but Zeppelin wrote one of the best songs ever (stairway)

you obviously ignore popular music if you don't know who Adam Lambert.

Shut the hell up. Don't talk shit about Fun. or Diablo. You know..what's your favourite band?

I didn't say it was unpopular, but it's not nearly as popular as music magazines and radio.

Plus, that's me ya dumbshit. Not some random ass naked guy. 

On topic: Diablo Swing Orchestra owns ya ass!


----------



## Aden (Dec 15, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> you obviously ignore popular music if you don't know who Adam Lambert.



>Implying this is a bad thing


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 15, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Ok I guess I have to ignore you or some shit.


Actually, you have to kill yourself--_immediately,_ young man.



> I hate acdc, but Zeppelin wrote one of the best songs ever (stairway)


Oh, you hate AC/DC? Why might that be?



> you obviously ignore popular music if you don't know who Adam Lambert.


I do ignore popular music, as I find it annoying, monotonous, and unoriginal. It's much like you in that respect, obviously.



> Shut the hell up.


You do realise that I'm under moderation, right? And that nothing I post in this (or any other) thread will even show up unless a mod approves it? So, considering that the mods are pretty much agreeing with me on what a colossal tool you are by approving my posts, I'm just going to say "make me."



> Don't talk shit about Fun. or Diablo.


And what happens if I do? Are you gonna beat me up, tough guy?



> You know..what's your favourite band?


Tinariwen. Second favorite's TISM. A close third is the Dresden Dolls. For starters, I'm sure you've never even heard of any of them; beyond that, however, my taste in music is quite irrelevant as to whether or not you're just another in-crowd ignoramus pretending to be cool by listening to pseudo-obscure music.



> Plus, that's me ya dumbshit. Not some random ass naked guy.


Yeah, and I'm the bassist for Green Day.



> On topic: Diablo Swing Orchestra owns ya ass!


That's amazing, given that I've never even heard of them.


----------



## Hir (Dec 15, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Ok I guess I have to ignore you or some shit. I hate acdc, but Zeppelin wrote one of the best songs ever (stairway)
> 
> you obviously ignore popular music if you don't know who Adam Lambert.
> 
> ...


You're an idiot. Stop talking. Stop breathing.

But I do love Diablo Swing Orchestra <3


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 15, 2009)

I like the song Korn-Word up not really true metal but a fun song. I really like it actually its in my top 5.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Actually, you have to kill yourself--_immediately,_ young man.


okay! 




> Oh, you hate AC/DC? Why might that be?


 Their singer sucks ass!


> I do ignore popular music, as I find it annoying, monotonous, and unoriginal. It's much like you in that respect, obviously.


it's not always originality that makes a song good. You'll find a song better by the mood it puts you in, whether it be artistic, bitchin, or that mood your in when you pull your pants down and show off your ass to a school bus (yes!).


> You do realise that I'm under moderation, right? And that nothing I post in this (or any other) thread will even show up unless a mod approves it? So, considering that the mods are pretty much agreeing with me on what a colossal tool you are by approving my posts, I'm just going to say "make me."


 Dont bring the mods into this! They're not prejudice, judgemental, clams! They run this awesome site. The last thing we should do is bring them down to your level.



> And what happens if I do? Are you gonna beat me up, tough guy?









> Tinariwen. Second favorite's TISM. A close third is the Dresden Dolls. For starters, I'm sure you've never even heard of any of them; beyond that, however, my taste in music is quite irrelevant as to whether or not you're just another in-crowd ignoramus pretending to be cool by listening to pseudo-obscure music.


 Tinariwen's music is cool, but their singer is kinda..well he's no Nate Ruess.




> Yeah, and I'm the bassist for Green Day.


oh, I'm sorry Mr. Mike Dirnt sir. Would you like to see more pictures?


> That's amazing, given that I've never even heard of them.



Wait, that's amazing that you've never heard of them or "that's amazing your taste is much better than mine!"?


----------



## Aden (Dec 15, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Would you like to see more pictures?



Ew no there is enough douchebagginess in this thread as it is


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 15, 2009)

Aden said:


> Ew no there is enough douchebagginess in this thread as it is



I think the word is douchebaggery...I'm taking pictures!!


----------



## Takun (Dec 16, 2009)

SORRY I JUST CAME HERE TO SAY THAT IMPLYING THAT LED ZEPPELIN WROTE STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN IS SILLY BECAUSE THEY CLEARLY PLAGIARIZED ALONG WITH MANY OTHER SONGS.

PLEASE CONTINUE.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 16, 2009)

But Zep rules


----------



## Plantar (Dec 16, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> But Zep rules


Truth right here.


----------



## Hir (Dec 16, 2009)

Currently listening to Bathory. Holy shit I'm blown away by their albums Hammerheart, Nordland I and Nordland II. They're fucking amazing.


----------



## Aden (Dec 16, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Currently listening to Bathory. Holy shit I'm blown away by their albums Hammerheart, Nordland I and Nordland II. They're fucking amazing.



Chipping away at my music temp folder, I just started listening to October Falls. Good stuff. You would like Ulver around the Kveldssanger time.


----------



## Hir (Dec 16, 2009)

Aden said:


> Chipping away at my music temp folder, I just started listening to October Falls. Good stuff. You would like Ulver around the Kveldssanger time.


I've been meaning to get those albums.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 16, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> But Zep rules



baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby _baby_ baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby  baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 16, 2009)

Aden said:


> Chipping away at my music temp folder, I just started listening to October Falls. Good stuff. You would like Ulver around the Kveldssanger time.



Fucking Ulver is amazing, they seem to succeed no matter what style of music they're making.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 16, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> okay!


Yeah, and put it on uStream while you're doing it. I want to record that for posterity.



> Their singer sucks ass!


Not as much as the fag from Avenged Sevenfold--or every other shit band you mentioned not long ago, for that matter.



> it's not always originality that makes a song good.


WHAT.



> You'll find a song better by the mood it puts you in, whether it be artistic, bitchin, or that mood your in when you pull your pants down and show off your ass to a school bus (yes!).


I don't know what kind of girl you think I am but I'm not it :V



> Dont bring the mods into this! They're not prejudice, judgemental, clams!


I strongly object to your assertion that the mods are not, in fact, clams. Corto and Nylak might be some other kind of shellfish, but the rest are quite obviously clams.



> They run this awesome site. The last thing we should do is bring them down to your level.


No, the _admins_ run the site. The mods are just their go-betweens.



> Tinariwen's music is cool, but their singer is kinda..well he's no Nate Ruess.


I don't know who that is, but that's okay because I really don't care. They have more than one singer, in any case.



> oh, I'm sorry Mr. Mike Dirnt sir. Would you like to see more pictures?


No.



> Wait, that's amazing that you've never heard of them or "that's amazing your taste is much better than mine!"?


"It's amazing that a band I've never even heard of or bothered to listen to can somehow lay claim to me as a possession." Said in a very sarcastic and dismissive air, of course.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 16, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby _baby_ baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby  baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby



Well that's not always the case

"pretty baby"


"sweet baby"


"c'mon baby"



"oooooooohhhhheeeeeeeoooooeeeeoooooo baby"


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I don't know who that is, but that's okay because I really don't care. They have more than one singer, in any case.



Nate Ruess is the lead singer of fun. who sings, dresses, and looks like a girl.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 17, 2009)

Nate ruess.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 17, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Nate Ruess is the lead singer of fun. who sings, dresses, and looks like a girl.


If the picture just posted is actually of him, I'm going to have to disagree with you on this. Last I checked, Rick Moranis was a guy.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been listening to my favorite album, In Trance so much lately. Definitely one I'm glad to own on cassette, CD and vinyl. <3


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 17, 2009)

Scorpions was my third favourite band when I was like, obsessed with Hair Metal. They got beat by MÃ¶tley Crue and Poison, even though I hate Bret Michaels.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 17, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Scorpions was my third favourite band when I was like, obsessed with Hair Metal. They got beat by MÃ¶tley Crue and Poison, even though I hate Bret Michaels.


Scorpions from the 70's surpasses anything they've written in the 80's, IMO. There was just a special atmosphere to the sound. Favorite album is In Trance, followed with Lonesome Crow, Taken By Force and Virgin Killer. Motley Crue's music just seemed like it had no impact on me, and mostly all about sex and drugs. Gotta love the 80's. I try to stay away from their 80's stuff, unless it's from Animal Magnetism or Blackout. I just can't stand Love At First Sting, or anything after until Face the Heat, and then, none until Unbreakable. Humanity was their best album since Face The Heat. They are currently working on their new one, and it should be epic, if it's as good as HH1. Sting in the Tail, is to be released in March, seemingly.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 18, 2009)

Crocodile said:


> Scorpions from the 70's surpasses anything they've written in the 80's, IMO. There was just a special atmosphere to the sound. Favorite album is In Trance, followed with Lonesome Crow, Taken By Force and Virgin Killer. Motley Crue's music just seemed like it had no impact on me, and mostly all about sex and drugs. Gotta love the 80's. I try to stay away from their 80's stuff, unless it's from Animal Magnetism or Blackout. I just can't stand Love At First Sting, or anything after until Face the Heat, and then, none until Unbreakable. Humanity was their best album since Face The Heat. They are currently working on their new one, and it should be epic, if it's as good as HH1. Sting in the Tail, is to be released in March, seemingly.



Cool! I didn't know they were still together. I haven't really figured out the dates of the albums. 
Yeah MÃ¶tley Crue's stuff didn't really seem that epic until I had to get a Motley crÃ¼e guitar hero guitar cover sticker thing and I actually started listening to them. I like Smokin in the boys room by them. It's radtastic.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 18, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Cool! I didn't know they were still together. I haven't really figured out the dates of the albums.
> Yeah MÃ¶tley Crue's stuff didn't really seem that epic until I had to get a Motley crÃ¼e guitar hero guitar cover sticker thing and I actually started listening to them. I like Smokin in the boys room by them. It's radtastic.


Smokin' In The Boys room is catchy, but it's also a cover. Toast of the Town is where it's at.

Also, about Scorpions, yeah, still alive. But with different drummer and bassist. I miss Herman and Francis. 

Regardless, there recent music is awesome. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QQpjc9Y6q8


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow. They sound like an american heavy metal band. Like Lamb of God or Shadows Fall.
It's a lot different from their "hurricane" era.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 18, 2009)

I hate their Hurricane era. Savage Amusement and Love At First Sting have everything that makes it sound typically 80's with no meaning or anything behind the lyrics. 70's will live on inside. Either way, nothing beats their 70's, in terms of beautiful.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIABGt0rOrY


----------



## Cindercheth (Dec 20, 2009)

Okay, I'm mostly metalhead, although I don't focus on genres. I simply like what I like. That includes music outside of heavy metal. For sake of this thread, though, I'll keep my interests related.

#1 band for me, at the moment, is Otep (mostly off Smash the Control Machine - I haven't heard much else by them, yet). I'm a sucker for female vocalists as is, and I think the lyrics are profound.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 22, 2009)

Abnormality, Arch Enemy, and iwrestledabearonce are the only metal bands that I listen to that have a female vocalist (that I know of).


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 22, 2009)

I know it came out last year, but I finally listened to Meshuggah's ObZen right now....goddamn was it awesome.  I'd forgotten how much I adore that band


----------



## Aden (Dec 22, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> I know it came out last year, but I finally listened to Meshuggah's ObZen right now....goddamn was it awesome.  I'd forgotten how much I adore that band



Bleed is the hardest thing in the world to play on guitar. Holy shit stamina


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 22, 2009)

Aden said:


> Bleed is the hardest thing in the world to play on guitar. Holy shit stamina



I can tell just listening to it.  I play, but I couldn't do that heh


----------



## Aden (Dec 22, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> I can tell just listening to it.  I play, but I couldn't do that heh



I can get about 40 seconds in before I start to flake. I actually haven't tried playing it in a while, maybe I can do more nowadays.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 22, 2009)

Aden said:


> I can get about 40 seconds in before I start to flake. I actually haven't tried playing it in a while, maybe I can do more nowadays.



I can't say I've ever tried myself : /


----------



## Aden (Dec 22, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> I can't say I've ever tried myself : /



You should. :3  Always good to challenge yourself.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 22, 2009)

Aden said:


> You should. :3  Always good to challenge yourself.



Aye, that it is, I just listened to the song for the first time tonight so that's part of why I haven't tried yet


----------



## mcfuzzy20 (Dec 23, 2009)

Behemoth, Megadeth, Disturbed, Slipknot, and Lamb of God are among a few of my faves.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 23, 2009)

the above poster is cool with me.


----------



## Hir (Dec 23, 2009)

mcfuzzy20 said:


> *Behemoth, Megadeth,* Disturbed, Slipknot, and Lamb of God are among a few of my faves.


It's a shame to see such good bands amongst such shit ones. :/


----------



## webkilla (Dec 23, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> It's a shame to see such good bands amongst such shit ones. :/



you again?

well i am afraid that you will eventually have to conceede that not everybody shares your taste in music

and offending everyone else by saying that their particular taste is "wrong" -well... thats just not very polite


also:

Dethklok is, imo, the currently most brutal metal band around. lets see if DarkNoctus can show some politeness and not take the bait.


----------



## Hir (Dec 23, 2009)

webkilla said:


> you again?
> 
> well i am afraid that you will eventually have to conceede that not everybody shares your taste in music
> 
> and offending everyone else by saying that their particular taste is "wrong" -well... thats just not very polite


Offending? Where? I don't see it.


webkilla said:


> Dethklok is, imo, the currently most brutal metal band around. lets see if DarkNoctus can show some politeness and not take the bait.



Meh, the tag "br00tal" makes me generally avoid it anyway, so I've no comment on that.


----------



## MrBlack (Dec 23, 2009)

I span over all sorts of musical genres, I think it is because of split personalities...I'll just list my hardcore favorites.
Mastadon, System of a Down, Dethklok(it counts), Rammstein, Meshuggah, Buckethead, Disturbed, Slipknot, Metallica, Tool, Mushroom Head, Lamb of God....The list could go on forever.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 23, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> It's a shame to see such good bands amongst such shit ones. :/



I wrote this song because I'm gothic and I'm trying to express myself through songwriting. 

I've got a problem with everyone I know
I've got a problem I want everyone to know
I got home late last night from the punk (PUNK) rock (ROCK) show
I say it sucked because I'm emo

I'm gonna cry, I'm gonna scream 
I'm gonna say what I don't mean
I'm gonna cry, I'm gonna mope
I'm gonna give up all my hope
Bringing everybody down
Everybody with a frown
Bringing everybody down
Wait for death to come around

Cheer up emo kid
It's a brand new day
Cheer up emo kid
It'll be okay
Cheer up emo kid
It's a brand new day
Cheer up emo kid
It'll be okay

I like to listen to my favorite band moonspell 
I'd ask her out but she'd say no!
No for sure

I'm gonna cry, I'm gonna scream 
I'm gonna say what I don't mean
I'm gonna cry, I'm gonna mope
I'm gonna give up all my hope
Bringing everybody down
Everybody with a frown
Bringing everybody down
Wait for death to come around


----------



## Hir (Dec 23, 2009)

Lol you're crying emo to the wrong guy, pal.

To be honest dude, I don't even know why you even pasted that there, it was completely out of place and forced and just made you like a copy/pasting idiot.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 23, 2009)

wut?


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 23, 2009)

I have some Doom:vs and Panthiest to listen to <3

Why are you posting retarded photos here?


----------



## Hir (Dec 23, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> wut?


lol stop trying.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 23, 2009)

Glaice said:


> I have some Doom:vs and Panthiest to listen to <3
> 
> Why are you posting retarded photos here?


I think they're hot. That's why I'm posting them.


DarkNoctus said:


> lol stop trying.



K


----------



## Aden (Dec 23, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> lol stop trying.



He never stops

And he always thinks he's "winning"


----------



## Hir (Dec 23, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> K


yay

Been listening to Manegarm endlessly lately. Their new album Nattvasen is easilly the best album of 2009, and they just released a music video! It's particularly good for an underground band!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PB1T_yCvGFg

I love this band with all my heart. Also, the guy who plays the fiddle (Jan) is awesome. I love his hair.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 23, 2009)

In any case, isn't the original lyric "my favorite band _the Cure_?" :V


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> He never stops
> 
> And he always thinks he's "winning"



Bite my shiny metalcore ass


----------



## Hir (Dec 23, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Bite my shiny metalcore ass


Dude GTFO.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 23, 2009)

On a slightly unrelated note, somebody here needs to do a metal cover of "I'll Never Fall in Love Again". And by "somebody" I mean Aden, Whitenoise, and/or David :V


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 23, 2009)

*gasp* that's like the only good thing that Christians do!


----------



## webkilla (Dec 24, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Dude GTFO.



i think this is waiting for you outside








seriously, chill out dude - realize that not everyone shares your taste in music.


----------



## Hir (Dec 24, 2009)

webkilla said:


> i think this is waiting for you outside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is more based on his big-headedness and self-rightousness rather than musical taste.

What to do with the Whaaambulance...It would be such as waste to just not ride it...

*puts Hottigress in there* Better!



MichaelFoster said:


> *gasp* that's like the only good thing that Christians do!



lol yeah tbh


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 24, 2009)

The Agonist
Arsonists get all the girls
Dope
Mary Magdalan <3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 25, 2009)

Okay

Now it am done


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

metal sucks


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 25, 2009)

No joke I was gonna make that same post


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 26, 2009)

chewie said:


> metal sucks



Explain please, thank you


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 26, 2009)

chewie said:


> metal sucks



Without reasons WHY, your opinion is invalid.

Dear Linkin Park lover, take your tough guy speak elsewhere before Abbath and Varg rip you a new one.


----------



## Hir (Dec 26, 2009)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> Explain please, thank you





Glaice said:


> Without reasons WHY, your opinion is invalid.
> 
> Dear Linkin Park lover, take your tough guy speak elsewhere before Abbath and Varg rip you a new one.


guys ffs let it go

Chewie never came in here to take interest in metal, so take no interest in what he has to say.

besides he looks like a generic furfag.


----------



## Aden (Dec 26, 2009)

Glaice said:


> take your tough guy speak elsewhere before Abbath and Varg rip you a new one.



lolVarg

A lot of metal does suck though you know.


----------



## Hir (Dec 26, 2009)

hi my name is varg my real name is kristian

lol a bit ironic


----------



## VoidBat (Dec 26, 2009)

Death.
Master.
Morbid Saint.
Cancer. 

Plenty of eargasms ensured.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 26, 2009)

Aden said:


> lolVarg
> 
> A lot of metal does suck though you know.



I know some metal is pure shit while there are gems out there among many average groups. I don't even listen to Burzum (yet I tried several times).


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 26, 2009)

I like "given up" and "one step closer" by Linkin Park. Not too crazy about any of their new stuff. They need more from their mc. Most of their stuff without their mc just sucks. Like, the transformers song and shadow of the day.


----------



## Hir (Dec 26, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> I like "given up" and "one step closer" by Linkin Park. Not too crazy about any of their new stuff. They need more from their mc. Most of their stuff without their mc just sucks. Like, the transformers song and shadow of the day.


We're in a metal thread dude.


----------



## Aden (Dec 26, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> We're in a metal thread dude.



I'm going with the strategy of ignoring him rigt now


----------



## Hir (Dec 26, 2009)

Aden said:


> I'm going with the strategy of ignoring him rigt now


I'll join that.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 26, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> We're in a metal thread dude.


It's Nu-metal dumbshit. They scream, they have heavy guitars, what would you call it?


Aden said:


> I'm going with the strategy of ignoring him rigt now


Good, now I can be a normal person without two guys with a Blackmetal fetish trying to tell me that nu-metal isn't metal.


----------



## Hir (Dec 26, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> It's Nu-metal dumbshit. They scream, they have heavy guitars, what would you call it?


That means fuck all. Celldweller has screams and heavy guitars and they aren't metal (Check out these guys I think you'll like them). Nowadays Linkin Park? Alt Rock, probably. But they definately aren't metal.


----------



## Aden (Dec 26, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Good, now I can be a normal person without two guys with a Blackmetal fetish trying to tell me that nu-metal isn't metal.



Can't let me ignore you without getting the last word, nooo

1. lol he thinks I have a black metal (two words, brah) fetish

2. I don't recall arguing that nu-metal isn't metal. I recall repeatedly telling you that you have shitty music taste but that's about it

plz to be letting me ignore you in peace thx


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 26, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> That means fuck all. Celldweller has screams and heavy guitars and they aren't metal (Check out these guys I think you'll like them). Nowadays Linkin Park? Alt Rock, probably. But they definately aren't metal.



How did you know...but I'm gonna have to say that's industrial. Not trying to start an argument or anything but that sound is pretty similar to "I'm with stupid" by Static X


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh yeah and check out "Honest Hitchhikers" by Sky Eats Airplane. I saw them play in my town a few months ago.


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 26, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Oh yeah and check out "Honest Hitchhikers" by Sky Eats Airplane. I saw them play in my town a few months ago.


 
GTFO.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxgfbotWkQg&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oux2MXE_dI

Anyone ever listen to Jungle Rot? I have the album this song is off of, and it's pretty good straight forward death metal. Mostly riff based but still pretty heavy.


----------



## Hir (Dec 27, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> How did you know...but I'm gonna have to say that's industrial. Not trying to start an argument or anything but that sound is pretty similar to "I'm with stupid" by Static X


Have you any idea what industrial is?

Also, black metal fetish? Eh?


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 27, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Have you any idea what industrial is?
> 
> Also, black metal fetish? Eh?


 
I used to love industrial music. I still like the Cruxshadows


----------



## Hir (Dec 27, 2009)

Industrial black metal is cool. Blut Aus Nord <3


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Industrial black metal is cool. Blut Aus Nord <3



V:28 is <3

So is doom metal and funeral doom <3

I also third of ignoring the non-contributive posts/posters as well.


----------



## Hir (Dec 28, 2009)

Glaice said:


> V:28 is <3
> 
> So is doom metal and funeral doom <3
> 
> I also third of ignoring the non-contributive posts/posters as well.


Abyssmal Sorrow <3
Shape of Despair <3
Ahab <3


----------



## Aden (Dec 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Ahab <3



Whalecore \m/


----------



## Hir (Dec 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> Whalecore \m/


blub


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> It's Nu-metal dumbshit. They scream, they have heavy guitars, what would you call it?
> Good, now I can be a normal person without two guys with a Blackmetal fetish trying to tell me that nu-metal isn't metal.



Nu-metal is a misnomer, the correct term is mallcore. Anything with core in the name is not metal, core is it's own genre. Saying a core band is metal is like saying punk band is classic rock, the instruments are the same but the style is not :V .


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Industrial black metal is cool. Blut Aus Nord <3



They aren't being industrial right now though, they've been moving away from it since M.o.R.T :V .


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Nu-metal is a misnomer, the correct term is mallcore. Anything with core in the name is not metal, core is it's own genre. Saying a core band is metal is like saying punk band is classic rock, the instruments are the same but the style is not :V .


 
I don't know if it's technically correct, but wouldn't grindcore fall under the metal umbrella?


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

lgnb695 said:


> I don't know if it's technically correct, but wouldn't grindcore fall under the metal umbrella?



No, grindcore isn't metal. Neither are sludge, drone, or noise :V .


----------



## Hir (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> They aren't being industrial right now though, they've been moving away from it since M.o.R.T :V .


Yeah true, but they have a good discography of industrial so I just listen to that.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Yeah true, but they have a good discography of industrial so I just listen to that.



True, they're not my favourite band that play that style of music but "The Work which Transforms God" and "M.o.R.T." are pretty awesome :V .


----------



## Hir (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> True, they're not my favourite band that play that style of music but "The Work which Transforms God" and "M.o.R.T." are pretty awesome :V .


I love TWWTG. <3

Which are your favourite Industrial Black Metal bands? I want more of the stuff.


----------



## Beta_7x (Dec 28, 2009)

Lamb of God ftw! Speed Metal is my favorite.

I went to 5 Lamb of God concerts!


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 28, 2009)

im sure this has been said before

but...

Dethklok

end of discussion...
..
..
dildos..


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

Kilmore said:


> Lamb of God ftw! Speed Metal is my favorite.
> 
> I went to 5 Lamb of God concerts!



They aren't speed metal, they aren't even metal. Also they started sucking horse cocks after their first album and never looked back :V .


----------



## Hir (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> They aren't speed metal, they aren't even metal. Also they started sucking horse cocks after their first album and never looked back :V .


Actually, they're "groove metal".

...Who the hell made that genre name, and why does it make no sense to me? Let's just call it shit and call it a day.


----------



## Beta_7x (Dec 28, 2009)

I never said Lamb of God was speed metal, I said it was my favorite genre... Geeks!


----------



## Hir (Dec 28, 2009)

Kilmore said:


> I never said Lamb of God was speed metal, I said it was my favorite genre... Geeks!


Structure of your post:

[lamb of god woo][favourite genre without being specific][lamb of god woo]

You made it look very much like you were calling Lamb of God speed metal, why didn't you put the praise of that shitty band in one part, and your favourite genre in another, instead of between the two?


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Actually, they're "groove metal".
> 
> ...Who the hell made that genre name, and why does it make no sense to me? Let's just call it shit and call it a day.



The term groove metal is a pissoff seeing as bands that it's pretty much by definition not metal. Also I'd be shocked if Kilmore can name even one speed metal band :V .


----------



## Hir (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> The term groove metal is a pissoff seeing as bands that it's pretty much by definition not metal. Also I'd be shocked if Kilmore can name even one speed metal band :V .


Tbh though, I probably couldn't. It's a genre I've never even looked into. But then, I don't claim for it to be my favourite genre.

But my favourite genre would be difficult. I like so many and my favourite bands are a range. Progressive metal, folk metal, black metal, doom metal, ambient black...

Only metal I can't stand is death and thrash, and fake metal like core, anything else I'm all fine and dandy with.

EDIT: Oh I and I don't like power metal. With the exception of Fairyland. Fuck I love that band for no real reason.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Tbh though, I probably couldn't. It's a genre I've never even looked into. But then, I don't claim for it to be my favourite genre.
> 
> But my favourite genre would be difficult. I like so many and my favourite bands are a range. Progressive metal, folk metal, black metal, doom metal, ambient black...
> 
> Only metal I can't stand is death and thrash, and fake metal like core, anything else I'm all fine and dandy with.



For simplicity's sake you could think of speed metal as proto-thrash metal with a considerably greater focus on speed, the only examples I can think of off hand are Anvil and some of MotÃ¶rhead's later stuff. It's all pretty boring IMO. Also what death metal bands have you heard :V ?


----------



## Hir (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> For simplicity's sake you could think of speed metal as proto-thrash metal with a considerably greater focus on speed. It's all pretty boring IMO. Also what death metal bands have you heard :V ?


I have no genuine memories, just bands I've been sent on a very regular occasion on MSN and the like. There is only 2 death metal bands I really like, being Behemoth and Vader (Though Behemoth have a very blackened influence, so that adds to why I may like it.). Do feel free to send me some good death metal though, I don't pretend to know a lot about it.

But as it stands it doesn't look like I'll enjoy speed metal, but again, if you like, send me some. I'd like to broaden my views a bit without being close minded about it.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I have no genuine memories, just bands I've been sent on a very regular occasion on MSN and the like. There is only 2 death metal bands I really like, being Behemoth and Vader (Though Behemoth have a very blackened influence, so that adds to why I may like it.). Do feel free to send me some good death metal though, I don't pretend to know a lot about it.



Start with this :V .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qJOfhQot6k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKlnVWS6Nr0

Gotta go for a bit, tell me what you think and I'll yell more bands at you when I get back :V .


----------



## Hir (Dec 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qJOfhQot6k


Nah, not for me. It just didn't...do anything for me. I didn't dislike it, but then, I didn't like it either. It seemed empty to me. I probably just don't get it.


Whitenoise said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKlnVWS6Nr0


Ah, that's better than the first one. I still don't prefer it to black metal, but that song is pretty good.

But neither song really screamed out to me as a song I'd listen to again, with the possible exception of the second one. That was a pretty decent song, I'll probably listen to the rest of the album and see what I think. Never heard of the band either, thanks.

I'm a bit disappointed at Morbid Angel though, I hear about them so much and I just didn't feel it.

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I'm a bit disappointed at Morbid Angel though, I hear about them so much and I just didn't feel it.



Try this before you give up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y01GMM5FTRo&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXnB9lcyASU

Or is it the slow pace that's putting you off :V ?


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 29, 2009)

Also holy fuck how could I forget the Chasm :V ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vqf0HQdIIvU&feature=related

Also *early* Entombed :V .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07B42TVgmyQ


----------



## Hir (Dec 29, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Try this before you give up.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y01GMM5FTRo&feature=related
> 
> ...


I liked those two better than the first. It isn't the slow pace, I listen to a lot of slow paced bands.

I'll research more Morbid Angel - I don't want to give up on them yet.


Whitenoise said:


> Also holy fuck how could I forget the Chasm :V ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vqf0HQdIIvU&feature=related
> 
> ...


Hoooooly shit @ The Chasm, that was pure brilliance. I fucking loved it. Brilliant.

As for Entombed, that was good too. I thought the vocals were great, the song became a lot better when the song went slower. At the start I didn't really like it.

Entombed and The Chasm are bands I could definately get into.


----------



## Beta_7x (Dec 29, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Also I'd be shocked if Kilmore can name even one speed metal band :V .



Anthrax and Judas Priest. Slayer too, if you want to count it.


----------



## Hir (Dec 29, 2009)

Feel free to name more, Kilmore.


----------



## Beta_7x (Dec 29, 2009)

Those are the only ones in my iTunes right now, I'll have to find torrents for more bands.


----------



## Hir (Dec 29, 2009)

So 3 bands define your favourite genre.

Yeah okay.


----------



## Beta_7x (Dec 29, 2009)

I only have 18 bands and some 4000 songs dude.


----------



## Hir (Dec 29, 2009)

Kilmore said:


> I only have 18 bands and some 4000 songs dude.


...o_o

I have 7612 songs, 60.2GB, around 300 artists.

How'd you manage to have only 18 bands and 4000 songs?


----------



## Beta_7x (Dec 29, 2009)

Whole discographies. My Beatles albums took up almost 700 of those songs. All the remasters and live albums. Along with the United States release and British release. Then I have ass-loads of Pink Floyd


----------



## Hir (Dec 29, 2009)

You need more music. Like seriously.


----------



## lgnb695 (Dec 29, 2009)

DarkNoctus, have you ever listened to Bolt Thrower? They are slower paced than alot of death metal bands, you might like them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xtzt2e3xhps

The IVth Crusade


----------



## Hir (Dec 29, 2009)

That was pretty cool man, thanks.


----------



## Viva (Dec 29, 2009)

I looooove nu metal.  I love it.  I can't decide between a favorite, but I love korn and marilyn manson and stuff like that :3


----------



## Hir (Dec 29, 2009)

adog said:


> I looooove nu metal.  I love it.  I can't decide between a favorite, but I love korn and marilyn manson and stuff like that :3


Korn and Marilyn Manson aren't nu metal, let alone metal. Korn have been trying to get away from the metal tag for a long long time, and Marilyn Manson is hard rock/shock rock.


----------



## Viva (Dec 29, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Korn and Marilyn Manson aren't nu metal, let alone metal. Korn have been trying to get away from the metal tag for a long long time, and Marilyn Manson is hard rock/shock rock.


 
Butbutbut...wikipedia told me..


----------



## Goldstar78i (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh, a metal thread, where do I even begin. 

Atheist - jazz, funky, eco-friendly, misanthropic metal. I love it.

Cynic - slightly more subtle usage of jazz. Completely unique sound, like it came from space in a cosmic egg. Otherwordly solos. Introspective metal. 

Death - Had Paul Masvidal, Chuck Schuldiner, and Sean Reinert together. One of the first real DM bands. 

Pestilence - Dissonance at its best. Minddddd reflectionnnsss!!

At The Gates - the Gothenburg sound. Great tone and growling like chewed glass. 

Nile - the definition of epic DM. Egypt was brutal. 

Vader - classic DM. Piotr is an incomparable singer. 

Necrophagist - diminished to perfection. Insane solos. 

Lykathea Aflame - Nile as grindcore. 

Morbid Angel - Oldschool and good. 

Malevolent Creation - more oldschool and not very well known brutal DM. 

Hate Eternal - all the members look like brutal cavemen. Oh yeah and the music is as insanely brutal as they are.


----------



## Beta_7x (Dec 29, 2009)

DarkNoctus, if I need more music, why don't you suggest any? ^^


----------



## Hir (Dec 29, 2009)

Kilmore said:


> DarkNoctus, if I need more music, why don't you suggest any? ^^


I've none along the lines of speed metal or thrash that you don't know already. What else do you like?


----------



## Goldstar78i (Dec 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHnS2GgsC7o&fmt=18

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TajIq9I8BA&fmt=18

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR17P0u5P8s&fmt=18

enjoy

EDIT: oh yeah can't forget Cynic.   I saw them live and it literally changed my life.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7FyO7VIZ7Q&fmt=18


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 29, 2009)

[yt]tGPpDhR7Hic&NR=1[/yt]

Dig those blast beats @1:45


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Dec 30, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> [yt]tGPpDhR7Hic&NR=1[/yt]
> 
> Dig those blast beats @1:45



That is the best thing I've seen all night. 

Seeking out releases now.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 30, 2009)

adog said:


> I looooove nu metal.  I love it.  I can't decide between a favorite, but I love korn and marilyn manson and stuff like that :3



<3. I wouldn't consider MM nuMetal, though. DN's right about that, he's definately shock rock. Korn, Limp Bizkit, old Linkin Park, old Slipknot, P.O.D, Stuck Mojo, and Rage are all the nuMetal groups I listen to.


----------



## Hir (Dec 30, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> <3. I wouldn't consider MM nuMetal, though. DN's right about that, he's definately shock rock. Korn, Limp Bizkit, old Linkin Park, old Slipknot, P.O.D, Stuck Mojo, and Rage are all the nuMetal groups I listen to.


Korn have been trying to get out of the metal catagory for a long time, I really wouldn't class them as metal at all.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 30, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Korn have been trying to get out of the metal catagory for a long time, I really wouldn't class them as metal at all.



What do you mean? Like, they're trying to tell people they're not nu-metal? Or they're playing less metal songs? Cos all of they're songs are nu metal.


----------



## Hir (Dec 30, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> What do you mean? Like, they're trying to tell people they're not nu-metal? Or they're playing less metal songs? Cos all of they're songs are nu metal.


They're trying to tell everyone they aren't metal.

Or so I was told by several fans, anyway. I've never been interested in Korn.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 30, 2009)

I just got back into Dark Tranquility - Very difficult to find good songs, but when I find one, it's damn good.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Dec 31, 2009)

requesting thread title change to INFIGHTING IS BROOTAL: THE METAL THREAD.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 31, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> requesting thread title change to INFIGHTING IS BROOTAL: THE METAL THREAD.



That's Not Brutal!: The Thread


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 1, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> They're trying to tell everyone they aren't metal.
> 
> Or so I was told by several fans, anyway. I've never been interested in Korn.



That's like Anthrax saying that "Bring the Noise" with Public Enemy wasn't nu-metal. That song is pretty much what started numetal. Actually, I'm going to make a less brutal thread called "who/what started nu-metal?" Nu-metal is a little to un-brutal for this party.


----------



## Hir (Jan 1, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> That's like Anthrax saying that "Bring the Noise" with Public Enemy wasn't nu-metal. That song is pretty much what started numetal. Actually, I'm going to make a less brutal thread called "who/what started nu-metal?" Nu-metal is a little to un-brutal for this party.


Thank fuck, please do. Get your nu-metal shit out of this thread and have a nice day.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 1, 2010)

Killmore: Check out Agent Steel


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 1, 2010)

I take back my comment regarding how I'll never get into black metal. I'm starting to get into old school black metal bands like Venom, Celtic Frost and the like. I haven't got around into downloading their music, but I plan on it sometime in the future.

Nu-metal.. ugh. I'm ashamed of even liking bands in that genre during high school..


----------



## Hir (Jan 1, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> I take back my comment regarding how I'll never get into black metal. I'm starting to get into old school black metal bands like Venom, Celtic Frost and the like. I haven't got around into downloading their music, but I plan on it sometime in the future.
> 
> Nu-metal.. ugh. I'm ashamed of even liking bands in that genre during high school..


Venom and Celtic Frost aren't really black metal, but they're one of the original inspirations of the style. Particularly Venom. Could I recommend some of the classic Bathory to you?

Also, no worries, I used to wear Slipknot clothing.

Never. Again.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 1, 2010)

Sure.


----------



## Hir (Jan 1, 2010)

Try their debut, it's one of THE black metal classics.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 1, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Try their debut, it's one of THE black metal classics.



I have a t-shirt of that goat on the front...it has red eyes


----------



## Isen (Jan 1, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Try their debut, it's one of THE black metal classics.


I've been meaning to get back into black metal.  I'm picking this up.


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 2, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> ...o_o
> I have 7612 songs, 60.2GB, around 300 artists.


Wow, I was expecting way more songs than that.
I've got around 4400 songs, only 17.2GB, and 109 bands. (Unless you count bands I have 1 or 2 songs by, then it's probably 200+) 

And Goldstar, you probably have the closest taste in music to mine on this forum. Death and Atheist are two of my favourite bands, and I like most of the stuff I've heard from those other bands.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 2, 2010)

I have 34592 songs, 178.93 GB, 2622 artists right now


All of which are as essential as this thread


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey, speaking of black metal...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbldM7JEIeE&feature=related


----------



## Goldstar78i (Jan 2, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> And Goldstar, you probably have the closest taste in music to mine on this forum. Death and Atheist are two of my favourite bands, and I like most of the stuff I've heard from those other bands.


 
Nice.  Atheist is pretty much amazingly energetic, jazzy and funky.  Death is like a harmonic minor philosopher (coincidence that I'm listening to the philosopher?)  

Both of them can feel like journeys into the subconscious, or maybe I'm reading too much into DM.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 2, 2010)

Atheist is a lot like Mastadon in some ways. They're very (relatively) creative with their melodies. I know it sounds un-metal to say that my favourite song by them is "Samba Briza", but all of their songs (except for "Samba Briza") remind me of Mastadon, with a bit of Testament.
Does anybody like Abnormality or Arch Enemy? Twin guitars really turn me on.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 2, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> I have 34592 songs, 178.93 GB, 2622 artists right now
> 
> 
> All of which are as essential as this thread



Got a Winamp playlist and/or a last.fm page to show?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 2, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Got a Winamp playlist and/or a last.fm page to show?



http://www.last.fm/user/ImDaneCook


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 3, 2010)

I've been listening to "5 minutes alone" by Pantera, "Nookie" by Limp Bizkit, and "Hit the Lights" by Metallica for most of today. I also listened to "Mary" by Zac Brown but that's not really...metal. I went on a Venom shopping spree on iTunes a few minutes ago and they're still downloading, so I'll be killin some babies in a little while.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 3, 2010)

I trimmed my playlist down to about 8400 songs, down from 8900.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 3, 2010)

[yt]GORkT6Vk[/yt] 
I know some of you will bitch about how this is not metal. but I don't give a fuck.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 4, 2010)

My playlist is less than 125ish songs.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 4, 2010)

I have about 315 songs on my iPhone. Only half of them are actually metal, though.


----------



## Hir (Jan 4, 2010)

After a cleanup, 4642 songs, 18 days + 13 hours and 6 minutes 38.


----------



## Aden (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh is this about music library sizes now

8475 songs - 27.2 days - 105.33GB

Yes I've listened to and enjoy it all, otherwise it doesn't stay
The stuff that I haven't listened to is in my "temp" music folder, which is another 65GB, hooray

\:3/


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 6, 2010)

Damn I got a small library compared to some of you.

2280 songs, 7 days, 10.91 GB.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 8, 2010)

This is the gospel


It comes from the sky


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 8, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> This is the gospel
> 
> 
> It comes from the sky



100% truth :V .


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2010)

So I was listening to Between the Buried and Me trying to decide if I want to go to their show or not

I kind of like it but a lot of the time when I listen to progressive metal I can't help but say "What were they THINKING when they wrote this? @_@"


----------



## Aden (Jan 8, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> So I was listening to Between the Buried and Me trying to decide if I want to go to their show or not
> 
> I kind of like it but a lot of the time when I listen to progressive metal I can't help but say "What were they THINKING when they wrote this? @_@"



I, for one, am mainly going to their show for Cynic

\But I also love BtBaM, so


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2010)

Aden said:


> I, for one, am mainly going to their show for Cynic
> 
> \But I also love BtBaM, so



Cynic I understand even less

why do they have that robot voice

why do they sometimes have two guitars playing melodies that are completely non-cohesive

is that the point and if it is who decided that sounded good

why is their album art so purdy


----------



## Aden (Jan 8, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> why do they have that robot voice



Well, for Focus it was because Masvidal had some kind of throat sickness and was losing his voice. I assume they used it on the second album because losing them would sound like a different band almost. That, and the album is going for an airy, dreamy sound. I've grown to like it.



> why do they sometimes have two guitars playing melodies that are completely non-cohesive
> 
> is that the point and if it is who decided that sounded good



I love it so much <3



> why is their album art so purdy



They included a poster of the album art when I bought the digipack edition of Traced In Air. It's hanging on my wall :3


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2010)

Aden said:


> Well, for Focus it was because Masvidal had some kind of throat sickness and was losing his voice. I assume they used it on the second album because losing them would sound like a different band almost. That, and the album is going for an airy, dreamy sound. I've grown to like it.
> 
> I love it so much <3
> 
> They included a poster of the album art when I bought the digipack edition of Traced In Air. It's hanging on my wall :3



Now that you mention that I remember reading about it on Wikipedia, but even given those circumstances I don't know how they came to the decision of "Hey let's use a robot voice that will solve every problem"

I can not decide if I like it or not, but it is definitely not what I usually expect to listen to when I'm listening to metal.

Do want.


----------



## flash_fox (Jan 10, 2010)

I love heavy metal...Slipknot (fuck you haters), underoath, disturbed, machinehead, lamb of god, all that remains....Favorite lyrics slipknot "people equal shit"....KoRn especially Falling away from me by KoRn. Could go on forever....Just got the new mudvayne CD today though


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 10, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Now that you mention that I remember reading about it on Wikipedia, but even given those circumstances I don't know how they came to the decision of "Hey let's use a robot voice that will solve every problem"
> 
> I can not decide if I like it or not, but it is definitely not what I usually expect to listen to when I'm listening to metal.
> 
> Do want.



The robot voice can be a bit trying at times, but the guitars make up for it.



flash_fox said:


> I love heavy metal...Slipknot (fuck you haters), underoath, disturbed, machinehead, lamb of god, all that remains....Favorite lyrics slipknot "people equal shit"....KoRn especially Falling away from me by KoRn. Could go on forever....Just got the new mudvayne CD today though



Oh boy.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 10, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> The robot voice can be a bit trying at times, but the guitars make up for it.



. . . :T


----------



## Conker (Jan 11, 2010)

I really don't know what constitutes as metal these days. I just know what I like.

But if I open up itunes and do a search on "metal" I get the following bands:

Avenged Sevenfold
Godsmack
Nightwish (symphonic!)
Disturbed
Dragonforce
Sonic Syndicate
Shinedown (lulwut?)
Korn
Nickleback (LULFUCKINWUT?)
System of a Down (holy shit I have CD's by that band?)

A lot of my music is downloaded, so I didn't decide what was what genre :V I just go by what it tells me.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 11, 2010)

Metallica mother fuckers!!!!! XD XD XD XD
Iron Maiden too mo fos!!!!!
Avenged sevenfold is now considered legally dead.
And if someone even Mentions rise against I will personally come to your house and beat you to death with your own music collection!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 11, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Metallica mother fuckers!!!!! XD XD XD XD
> Iron Maiden too mo fos!!!!!
> Avenged sevenfold is now considered legally dead.
> And if someone even Mentions rise against I will personally come to your house and beat you to death with your own music collection!


Rise Against is punk..? What songs by them are metal?


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 11, 2010)

flash_fox said:


> I love heavy metal...Slipknot (fuck you haters), underoath, disturbed, machinehead, lamb of god, all that remains....Favorite lyrics slipknot "people equal shit"....KoRn especially Falling away from me by KoRn. Could go on forever....Just got the new mudvayne CD today though



None of these bands are metal :V .


----------



## Magikian (Jan 11, 2010)

I am seeing Faith No More live in Feburary, everything in this thread is irrelevant.



Whitenoise said:


> None of these bands are metal :V .



Except this.


----------



## Hir (Jan 11, 2010)

flash_fox said:


> I love heavy metal...Slipknot (fuck you haters), underoath, disturbed, machinehead, lamb of god, all that remains....Favorite lyrics slipknot "people equal shit"....KoRn especially Falling away from me by KoRn. Could go on forever....Just got the new mudvayne CD today though


Laughing myself to death right now.


----------



## Magikian (Jan 11, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Laughing myself to death right now.



Maybe you '09s aren't s'bad.




But seriously, flash_fox, what in god's holy name where you thinking?


----------



## Hir (Jan 11, 2010)

Magikian said:


> Maybe you '09s aren't s'bad.


Oh, we are.

But there are exceptions. Maybe I'm one of them? You decide.


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 11, 2010)

Magikian said:


> Maybe you '09s aren't s'bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I don't think it's WHAT he was thinking, more like IF he was thinking.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been listening to a lot of Crowbar lately. There isn't much to say.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 11, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> None of these bands are metal :V .



What would you call Slipknot, Underoath (maybe), and Lamb of God. I don't care how right you think you are, but Lamb of God is metal and every fuckin person on this planet knows it. There's no argument. It's "new American heavy metal" and every black metal band, shit metal (doom) band, metalologist (yeah I said it), or any other band you could possibly think of. Cept for Mayhem. They're kinda fucked up half the time. Slipknot's been known as nu metal even though they want to be known as "new American heavy metal". And no matter which way you put it, Nu Metal is still somewhat metal. But Slipknots metal. Especially the All hope is gone album. Straight up American.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 11, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> I don't think it's WHAT he was thinking, more like IF he was thinking.



He just put down bands that he didn't have to look hours for! Well not on this thread. There are too many douchebags on here to have any of that goin around!


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 11, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> He just put down bands that he didn't have to look hours for! Well not on this thread. There are too many douchebags on here to have any of that goin around!


 
That's not the problem. The problem is that none of those bands listed are metal.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 11, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> That's not the problem. The problem is that none of those bands listed are metal.



K..what are Slipknot, All that Remains, and Lamb of God? Disco?


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd rather listen to disco then a bunch of crappy nu-metal bands.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 11, 2010)

You just called All that Remains and Lamb of God nu metal. What The Fuck.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 11, 2010)

So fucking sue me.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not gonna sue you for being wrong about genres. That's like calling Iron Maiden nu metal.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't think it matters whether or not Slipknot is metal or not because they're terrible in any genre.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah, they're not nearly as cool as they used to be. They used to be all "yeah yeah muthafucka. (wait and bleed & spit it out)" Now they're like, "aww jee wiz I'm sad! Argh pain, angst, other stuff!".


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 12, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> So I was listening to Between the Buried and Me trying to decide if I want to go to their show or not
> 
> I kind of like it but a lot of the time when I listen to progressive metal I can't help but say "What were they THINKING when they wrote this? @_@"



dude, you should definitely go to that show. those dudes have so much talent. which album were you listening to?




EDIT: and while im here browsing this thread i might as well throw my list on here.

metal(both classic and modern): Burn the Priest, Lamb of God, Children of Bodom, Arch Enemy, Ozzy Osbourne, Iron Maiden, Led Zepplin, Devildriver

metalcore: For the Fallen Dreams, August Burns Red, Parkway Drive, I Killed the Prom Queen, As I Lay Dying, Stick To Your Guns, It Dies Today, Haste the Day, A Day to Remember, Beneath the Sky, As Blood Runs Black, Bleeding Through, The Devil Wears Prada, The Ghost Inside, Skies of December, Bullet for My Valentine

deathcore: War From a Harlots Mouth, Sea of Treachery, Whitechapel, Suffokate, The Red Chord, Job For a Cowboy, Despised Icon, Here Comes the Kraken, Annotations of an Autopsy(though they're a little sludgy), All Shall Perish, Burning the Masses, ABACABB, Salt the Wound, Winds of Plague

prog/tech/melodeath shit: Veil of Maya, Between the Buried and Me, After the Burial, Born of Osiris, The Faceless, The Black Dahlia Murder, Dethklok, Animosity, Conducting From the Grave, Woe of Tyrants, At The Throne of Judgment

grind/noise/spastic shit/the rest: iwrestledabearonce, Cattle Decapitation, Pig Destroyer, Anal Cunt, Agoraphobic Nosebleed, See You Next Tuesday, The Number Twelve Looks Like You, The Dillinger Escape Plan, Every Time I Die, The Chariot, From A Second Story Window

fuck this, my list is long enough


----------



## Valnyr (Jan 12, 2010)

ARKONA! Amaizing Russian metal band, leaves a lot of others (not all) in the dust!


----------



## Magikian (Jan 12, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Oh, we are.
> 
> But there are exceptions. Maybe I'm one of them? You decide.



Yeah, you probably are all absolutely horrible.



MichaelFoster said:


> You just called All that Remains and Lamb of God nu metal. What The Fuck.



Sure, they ain't nu metal, but they're fucking boring metal.

What is with you horrible metalfags in here.


Also, David, I see you're still rockin' that BALLIN~ sig.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 12, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> dude, you should definitely go to that show. those dudes have so much talent. which album were you listening to?



I think I was listening to Colors.  I will probably go though.  There's another show tomorrow night that I was planning to go to, too.  Lymbyc System and a couple of other bands



Magikian said:


> Also, David, I see you're still rockin' that BALLIN~ sig.



I've only had it on for about a week :T


----------



## Takun (Jan 12, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> What would you call Slipknot, Underoath (maybe), and Lamb of God. I don't care how right you think you are, but Lamb of God is metal and every fuckin person on this planet knows it. There's no argument. It's "new American heavy metal" and every black metal band, shit metal (doom) band, metalologist (yeah I said it), or any other band you could possibly think of. Cept for Mayhem. They're kinda fucked up half the time. Slipknot's been known as nu metal even though they want to be known as "new American heavy metal". And no matter which way you put it, Nu Metal is still somewhat metal. But Slipknots metal. Especially the All hope is gone album. Straight up American.



Those are clearly pop metal.  You are being silly.  :V


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 12, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I think I was listening to Colors.  I will probably go though.  There's another show tomorrow night that I was planning to go to, too.



colors is such an amazing album, so much more progressive than alaska. i havent  heard the new album yet but ive been told its pretty fucking sick.

oh yea what show? im going to see after the burial the 26th with miss may i, emmure, terror, and thick as blood. talk about a mixed crowd x.x

and the tour that BTBAM is on that your going to is going to be here on the 25th, im thinking of going to both shows if my funds permit it. if not then im going to the after the burial show.


----------



## Hir (Jan 12, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> shit metal (doom) band,


I'm willing to bet you can't even _name_ a doom metal band.

(Sunn O))) isn't doom metal, btw.)


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 12, 2010)

you guys gotta give all that remains some props on their guitar work. their guitarists are extremely talented as well as their drummer, even though he uses triggers live...


@dark, my dying bride, black sabbath(roots right thurr), moonspell
because you very well may be right...

edit: also, sun o))) is technically drone doom metal...


----------



## Magikian (Jan 12, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I've only had it on for about a week :T



Well, I've only been back on here a few days.

So THERE.


----------



## Hir (Jan 12, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> @dark, my dying bride, black sabbath(roots right thurr), moonspell
> because you very well may be right...
> 
> edit: also, sun o))) is technically drone doom metal...


I'm not asking you, I'm asking MichaelFoster.

Thanks to you, he can't name those bands in his answer to my post, that would be cheating.


----------



## Aden (Jan 12, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I'm not asking you, I'm asking MichaelFoster.
> 
> Thanks to you, he can't name those bands in his answer to my post, that would be cheating.



>Implying he's not going to wiki 'Doom metal' and pick and choose bands from the page.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 12, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I'm willing to bet you can't even _name_ a doom metal band.






Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> because you very well may be right...








but if youd like i can edit those 3 bands out of my post before he sees them ;p
plus, those were easy ones, now its more of a challenge for him.


----------



## Hir (Jan 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> >Implying he's not going to wiki 'Doom metal' and pick and choose bands from the page.


Lol, good point.

Instead, just take it from me that this fool doesn't even know any doom metal and judged it by a band that only uses a few doom influences. So yeah, fuck his stupid judgement. Judgement without the slightest bit of knowledge is fucking worthless.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 12, 2010)

Why are you still talking to Michael if you don't like him

You just gotta rub his nose in how WRONG he is right

Cause you're big-dicked MEN that's why



You people are fucking ridiculous


----------



## Hir (Jan 12, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Why are you still talking to Michael if you don't like him


Sorry I forgot this was a public forum.


Load_Blown said:


> You just gotta rub his nose in how WRONG he is right


Well if he's a close-minded prick about it, Yes. Yes we do. Plus, he's done this multiple times before.


Load_Blown said:


> Cause you're big-dicked MEN that's why


Having sense = Big dick?

I feel sorry for Michael. Poor guy. 


Load_Blown said:


> You people are fucking ridiculous


lol.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 12, 2010)

Bring him over to the side of good taste


So you can tell your children


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 12, 2010)

Just 4 future reference 

Let's make this post a sticky


My consumption habits > Your consumption habits


----------



## Hir (Jan 12, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Bring him over to the side of good taste
> 
> 
> So you can tell your children


We've already established he doesn't love music at all, I don't waste time on lost causes.

But for his sake, here's some of my favourites. Let's see if he enjoys them.

*Moonsorrow* - *Aurinko ja Kuu*
*Agalloch* - *Limbs*
*Ensiferum* - *Abandoned* 
*MÃ¥negarm - En fallen fader*
*Empyrium* -* The Blue Mists of the Night* 
*My Dying Bride* - *A Doomed Lover*
*Unexpect* - *Desert Urbania*
*Behemoth* *- Ov Fire And The Void*
*Entombed* - *Left Hand Path* 
*Draconian - The Failure Epiphany*
*Heidevolk* - *Wodan Heerst* 
*Emperor* - *With Strength I Burn*
*Fairyland* - *Ride With The Sun*
*HIZAKI* *Grace Project* - *Aphrodite*
*Opeth* - *Heir Apparent* 

Let's see him eat his way through them, I tried to give him a decent range of metal that I like. Whichever of the ones he likes, I'll give him more of that type.


Load_Blown said:


> Just 4 future reference
> 
> Let's make this post a sticky



Not everyone here is a metahead, if we get this stickied, there will be a sticky for every genre of music.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 12, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Not everyone here is a metahead, if we get this stickied, there will be a sticky for every genre of music.



That goes for everything


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 12, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> *Emperor* - *With Strength I Burn*



<3


----------



## Hir (Jan 12, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> <3




Do you have last.fm?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Those are clearly pop metal.  You are being silly.  :V



Pop stands for popular...you know that. Oh btw, where do you live? Like, what state?


----------



## Lobar (Jan 12, 2010)

The most brutal rooster ever.

[yt]A43JOxLa5MM[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Jan 12, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Pop stands for popular...you know that. Oh btw, where do you live? Like, what state?


Pop music = music made for the purpose of being popular.

Sorry.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I'm willing to bet you can't even _name_ a doom metal band.
> 
> (Sunn O))) isn't doom metal, btw.)



Please, give me a doom metal band that isn't boring as balls. I'm giving up on drone because the few I've listened to all kinda sound like Sunn. I'm not gonna lie, that song by CellDweller was pretty cool. that might have been Aden who showed me. Usually he/she (I can't remember) just gets mad and calls me names and we get nowhere, cos he/she gets mad and then I think it's funny and say something like "Brittany Spears' new album rocks!" and it's like a cycle. It just never ends.


----------



## Aden (Jan 12, 2010)

I thought I agreed to be cordial now, wth


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Pop music = music made for the purpose of being popular.
> 
> Sorry.



I like my 3-6 minute songs. I can listen to "88:88" by Danger all day. It's not really metal but it's the only song i've ever heard that I can constantly listen to, (besides my bluegrass metallica covers I found on iTunes!) and I heard that on the radio. Can't fait until...never mind this Is a metal thread.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 12, 2010)

Wait, what? The radio still plays decent metal music? Where the hell have I been?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> Wait, what? The radio still plays decent metal music? Where the hell have I been?



Still? What metal song do you like that's been on the radio before?


----------



## Hir (Jan 12, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Please, give me a doom metal band that isn't boring as balls. I'm giving up on drone because the few I've listened to all kinda sound like Sunn. I'm not gonna lie, that song by CellDweller was pretty cool. that might have been Aden who showed me. Usually he/she (I can't remember) just gets mad and calls me names and we get nowhere, cos he/she gets mad and then I think it's funny and say something like "Brittany Spears' new album rocks!" and it's like a cycle. It just never ends.


I showed you Celldweller, but it isn't doom metal.

Try some My Dying Bride and early Anathema for some good doom metal (Late Anathema stuff is just as good, but it's atmospheric rock). For some great fusions between doom and folk, Empyrium and Estatic Fear are the way to go.

I also recommend Draconian, they're doom metal, but a bit more goes on for the impatient type like yourself.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm actually surprised the doomheads in this thread haven't mentioned basically everything Stijn Van Cauter has done. Among his shitload of solo projects he's also done studio vocals and live keyboards for Pantheist. 

Until Death Overtakes Me, The Ethereal, and Beyond Black Void would be most appropriate.

I'm also just going to toss out Hierophant, Catacombs and Mistress Of The Dead since they're all bands that perfectly exemplify, stylistically and lyrically, what funeral doom is supposed to be all about about.

edit:

I am done laughing at you guys, but you're all still ridiculous as hell what with all the bickering you do.


----------



## Takun (Jan 12, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Pop stands for popular...you know that. Oh btw, where do you live? Like, what state?



Iowa.  Slipknot came from Iowa.  All those bands were/are extremely popular.  They are what's played on the only rock station where I lived.  

And I was being facetious.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I showed you Celldweller, but it isn't doom metal.
> 
> Try some My Dying Bride and early Anathema for some good doom metal (Late Anathema stuff is just as good, but it's atmospheric rock). For some great fusions between doom and folk, Empyrium and Estatic Fear are the way to go.
> 
> I also recommend Draconian, they're doom metal, but a bit more goes on for the impatient type like yourself.



Yeah, I knew CellDweller wasn't doom, I was just saying at least you gave me a link to a song instead of just yelled at me.

Anathema was good, but I didn't think they were that doomy. They reminded me of Metallica verses. Draconian seemed more like black metal to me. 

My Dying Bride was okay. I'm not too crazy about them though. I'd still rather stick to my Cradle of Filth "Nymphetamine" for black metal. Do you like Chtonic or Gojira? Those are some of my favs. 
Glad you noticed my deathly impatience. 
Oh btw. Catchiest grindcore song-"BloodSplattered Satisfaction" by Waking the Cadaver: Agree or Disagree? Grindcore is my fav type of xtreme metal. I have all the JFC cd's and they're all bad ass! "Butchering the Enlightened. If you haven't listen to that, do.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Iowa.  Slipknot came from Iowa.  All those bands were/are extremely popular.  They are what's played on the only rock station where I lived.
> 
> And I was being facetious.



Oh cos there's a *fun.* concert on feb 17 at the house of blues in Dallas from 7 to 10 and guess who has two thumbs and is going. This guy! I'll be thinkin of ya (cos you showed me fun.) Now, back on topic. I'm gay.


----------



## Hir (Jan 12, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah, I knew CellDweller wasn't doom, I was just saying at least you gave me a link to a song instead of just yelled at me.
> 
> Anathema was good, but I didn't think they were that doomy. They reminded me of Metallica verses. Draconian seemed more like black metal to me.
> 
> ...


What Draconian songs did you listen to? If there's one thing they're not, it's black metal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EW5CXvBp9B4 <<< Here.

Also, what Anathema did you listen to? Their late stuff isn't doom metal, as I said, Pre "Eternity" material.

And I really don't like core music, particularly grindcore. I just don't get it.


----------



## Takun (Jan 12, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Oh cos there's a *fun.* concert on feb 17 at the house of blues in Dallas from 7 to 10 and guess who has two thumbs and is going. This guy! I'll be thinkin of ya (cos you showed me fun.) Now, back on topic. I'm gay.



Guess who has two thumbs and gives a crap.  ME :3  Have fun.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> What Draconian songs did you listen to? If there's one thing they're not, it's black metal.


 The "turning seasons within" album. It's cool but it seems a little less melody a little more rythem.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EW5CXvBp9B4 <<< Here.



> Also, what Anathema did you listen to? Their late stuff isn't doom metal, as I said, Pre "Eternity" material.


 The "A natural disaster" album and the "judgement"


> And I really don't like core music, particularly grindcore. I just don't get it.


 Its for impatient people like me. "Blow shit up! Make that orphanage explooooddee!!!"


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Guess who has two thumbs and gives a crap.  ME :3  Have fun.


Thanks brah. I'll take pics.


----------



## Hir (Jan 12, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> The "A natural disaster" album and the "judgement"


They're recent ones, get The Silent Enigma.

Also, did you listen to my link?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry I unsubscribed by accident.





I like nuts!


----------



## Hir (Jan 12, 2010)

wha


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 12, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> oh yea what show? im going to see after the burial the 26th with miss may i, emmure, terror, and thick as blood. talk about a mixed crowd x.x



Lymbyc System, Helios, and What Laura Said.  None of them are metal so they're not really relevant to this thread. :b


----------



## Hir (Jan 12, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Lymbyc System, Helios, and What Laura Said.  None of them are metal so they're not really relevant to this thread. :b


OMG GTFO POSERFAG LISTUN 2 REAL MUSIK


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> They're recent ones, get The Silent Enigma.
> 
> Also, did you listen to my link?



Okay.
 Yeah it was pretty. Pretty Lame Hehehe! No just kiddin. It was cool.


----------



## Hir (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay so we've established doom metal isn't quite as bad as you say it is, that's a start.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 12, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Okay so we've established doom metal isn't quite as bad as you say it is, that's a start.



I got doom and drone mixed up...I guess. Is Anathema really doom metal? Cos it wasn't like other doom metal bands I've listened to. I mean I like Anathema, not too crazy about the others.


----------



## Hir (Jan 12, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I got doom and drone mixed up...I guess. Is Anathema really doom metal? Cos it wasn't like other doom metal bands I've listened to. I mean I like Anathema, not too crazy about the others.


 Their early stuff is doom metal, but they changed.

They were better after they changed, in my opinion. Their doom metal stuff is good, but their rock stuff is much better.


----------



## Conker (Jan 12, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> *Moonsorrow* - *Aurinko ja Kuu*
> Agalloch - Limbs
> Ensiferum - Abandoned
> *MÃ¥negarm - En fallen fader*
> ...


So, I just remembered that I posted in this thread. I read through the remaining posts, found numerous people that said the bands I listed weren't metal (I guess itunes lied to me  oh well) and enjoyed some mild drama.

So. I figured I'd take a look at what was considered metal. I sampled all the songs listed above. Great way to kill some time.

I didn't like most of them though. The unbolded ones I unbolded are the few I either liked or could tolerate. Heidevolk was actually pretty fun to listen to though  

So. What is the exact definition of metal music? I see there are a lot of sub genres from the ten or so posts I've read in here...If Disturbed isn't metal, then what is it? :3 Someone said they weren't. Fine with me, what genre do they go under then?


----------



## Aden (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't bother with genres. There's good music, there's mediocre music, and there's shit. Only genres I need.

\So, to answer your question, Disturbed is under "shit".


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> I don't bother with genres. There's good music, there's mediocre music, and there's shit. Only genres I need.
> 
> \So, to answer your question, Disturbed is under "shit".



OO WA-AH-AH-AH


----------



## Aden (Jan 12, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> OO WA-AH-AH-AH



I used to love that song and songs like it in high school :C

SO ASHAMED


----------



## Takun (Jan 13, 2010)

Disturbed has always been filed under shitty hard rock because it was always on our hard rock station and all the meatheads listened to it while lifting weights.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> I used to love that song and songs like it in high school :C
> 
> SO ASHAMED



I enjoy listening to Disturbed like I enjoy listening to Judas Priest sing about giant robots tearing people's spines out.  It's terrible writing and as music it's basically just mediocre but I'll be damned if it isn't just so ridiculous that it makes me laugh every time.



Takumi_L said:


> Disturbed has always been filed under shitty hard rock because it was always on our hard rock station and all the meatheads listened to it while lifting weights.



INDESTRUCTABLE

ASDFHGADFAD TERROR TO BE HOLD

AGHADFAODIFAJDFLAHD ENEMY WILL KNOW


----------



## Conker (Jan 13, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Disturbed has always been filed under shitty hard rock because it was always on our hard rock station and all the meatheads listened to it while lifting weights.


I should start lifting weights...


----------



## Magikian (Jan 13, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> INDESTRUCTABLE
> 
> ASDFHGADFAD TERROR TO BE HOLD
> 
> AGHADFAODIFAJDFLAHD ENEMY WILL KNOW



GET UP

COME ON GET DOWN WITH THE SICKNESS


----------



## Takun (Jan 13, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I enjoy listening to Disturbed like I enjoy listening to Judas Priest sing about giant robots tearing people's spines out.  It's terrible writing and as music it's basically just mediocre but I'll be damned if it isn't just so ridiculous that it makes me laugh every time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU SOMETHING SOMETHING LIKE A BLOOD STAIN HURRICANE.  NOW IMMA SING THE SAME MELODY FROM MY LAST SINGLE.  WOAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Conker (Jan 13, 2010)

What's funny is I like all the songs you guys have "quoted"

:V


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Do you have last.fm?



yes, but most of the music scrobbled is along the lines of metalcore, deathcore, and rap haha. with some other shit too.

while i like almost all music, i dont have the time(or patience) to listen to EVERYTHING that i like. so its not very good at comparing music tastes, its only really good for seeing what i listen to the most.

it really sucks, because not many people have as wide of a variety of music they like as i do. im very against music elitists, but most people are one to some extent, which makes me kinda sad.

but here it is if you wanna check it out
http://www.last.fm/user/screamforscene

edit: this thread proves my point haha. i still like disturbed, 6 years later.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dA_KkxruSqg

link relevant to thread

definitely a favorite of mine.


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Jan 13, 2010)

awesome, I just got my ticket for Wacken!


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 13, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> What would you call Slipknot, Underoath (maybe), and Lamb of God. I don't care how right you think you are, but Lamb of God is metal and every fuckin person on this planet knows it. There's no argument. It's "new American heavy metal" and every black metal band, shit metal (doom) band, metalologist (yeah I said it), or any other band you could possibly think of. Cept for Mayhem. They're kinda fucked up half the time. Slipknot's been known as nu metal even though they want to be known as "new American heavy metal". And no matter which way you put it, Nu Metal is still somewhat metal. But Slipknots metal. Especially the All hope is gone album. Straight up American.





MichaelFoster said:


> K..what are Slipknot, All that Remains, and Lamb of God? Disco?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardcore_punk

Any guitar driven music with the word core in it originated from this, which originated from punk parallel to more punk oriented genres of metal like thrash metal. The three bands you listed fall under the core banner, whether or not they want to call themselves that the vocals and guitar work they employ are much more in line with core than metal. Nu Metal is a misnomer, mallcore is more correct seeing as it's more of a fusion of core and mainstream rock/rap.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardcore_punk
> 
> Any guitar driven music with the word core in it originated from this, which originated from punk parallel to more punk oriented genres of metal like thrash metal. The three bands you listed fall under the core banner, whether or not they want to call themselves that the vocals and guitar work they employ are much more in line with core than metal. Nu Metal is a misnomer, mallcore is more correct seeing as it's more of a fusion of core and mainstream rock/rap.



while i respect the fact that you actually know what the fuck your talking about unlike (unfortunately) most of the people who listen to these genres, i will say that lamb of god has a lot more metal and thrash influences than the others that were named. metal is such a vague term anymore anyway, due to all the different sub-genres and fusion genres. but i did lmao at the fact that micahel even gave underoath a maybe, i dont even consider them metalcore, let alone metal haha. and anyone with a quarter of a brain can tell that slipknot isnt metal(unless they only listen to say, pop or country or something extremely far from metal, then theyre forgiven).



lol i was tempted to delete everything i typed and put in big ass bold letters "FUCK YOU SLIPKNOT IS SO FUCKING METAL!!! IF YOUR 555 THEN IM 666!!!"


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 13, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> while i respect the fact that you actually know what the fuck your talking about unlike (unfortunately) most of the people who listen to these genres, *i will say that lamb of god has a lot more metal and thrash influences than the others that were named.* metal is such a vague term anymore anyway, due to all the different sub-genres and fusion genres. but i did lmao at the fact that micahel even gave underoath a maybe, i dont even consider them metalcore, let alone metal haha. and anyone with a quarter of a brain can tell that slipknot isnt metal(unless they only listen to say, pop or country or something extremely far from metal, then theyre forgiven).



Given thrash metal's proximity to hardcore even a with significant thrash metal influence calling Lamb of God metal is a tough sell IMO, and the core influence in the vocals and the guitar work, " AKA breakdowns everywhere," are still really prevalent :V .


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Given thrash metal's proximity to hardcore even a with significant thrash metal influence calling Lamb of God metal is a tough sell IMO, and the core influence in the vocals and the guitar work, " AKA breakdowns everywhere," are still really prevalent :V .



oh i know, i wasnt denying that at all, i just think they deserve better than to be side by side with slipknot. 5 dudes that write good music(IMO) verses 9 dudes(lol) that write ok music(again IMO). but with that aside, atreyu is the most metal band in the world ;p


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 13, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> oh i know, i wasnt denying that at all, i just think they deserve better than to be side by side with slipknot. 5 dudes that write good music(IMO) verses 9 dudes(lol) that write ok music(again IMO). but with that aside, atreyu is the most metal band in the world ;p



BACK AND FORTH

THE STRUGGLE CONSUMES US ALL

BUT IN THE END

IT DOESN'T EVEN MATTER


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 13, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> BACK AND FORTH
> 
> THE STRUGGLE CONSUMES US ALL
> 
> ...


 Linkin Park isn't metal at all anymore. We must bury the post.

Airborne is a pretty cool metal band. Heard about them about two years ago in the compilation cd in Rock Sound Magazine.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 13, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Linkin Park isn't metal at all *anymore*.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


>



lol i stared at that for a few minutes before i was able to see what it was haha


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 13, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


>


listen, that's a very funny face and I'm trying not to laugh, but nu-metal is a subgenre of metal. And now that they're shitty alt rock, i poop on their grave


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh goddamn. First time I look in this thread and I hear discussion on Slipknot and Linkin Park. 

What the fuck is wrong with you people.


----------



## Aden (Jan 14, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> Oh goddamn. First time I look in this thread and I hear discussion on Slipknot and Linkin Park.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you people.



Well you see the people come in and Slipknot is their favorite metal band because they are so hardcore and cool and we have to tell them how wrong they are because we care entirely too much but at least it's a fun way to pass the time


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 14, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH US!




we missed pointing out the 666th post in this thread.


----------



## Lazarian (Jan 14, 2010)

For metal, it would be a coin-toss between Fear Factory and Gojira. Opeth is pretty cool, too.

My all-time favorite is Nine Inch Nails, but they aren't exclusively "metal".


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 14, 2010)

Lazarian said:


> For metal, it would be a coin-toss between Fear Factory and Gojira. Opeth is pretty cool, too.
> 
> My all-time favorite is Nine Inch Nails, but they aren't exclusively "metal".



fear factory isnt bad but dino cazares is so much better off now that hes in divine heresy. you might dig them if you havent heard of them.

and trent reznor is a big inspiration to me, not his musical style really(though i do love NIN), but how versatile of a musician he i.


----------



## R.Runner (Jan 14, 2010)

Most Doom metal is good especially if you like your songs slow, long, and heavy. Sabbath of course. Death is as far as I go with Death metal, Symbolic is great. Maybe Cannibal Corpses First. Wouldn't really call them "Heavy Metal" but Alice In Chains S/T is great; very heavy. Been listening to Crowbars 2nd and 3rd albums. Great stuff.


----------



## Takun (Jan 14, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> listen, that's a very funny face and I'm trying not to laugh, but nu-metal is a subgenre of metal. And now that they're shitty alt rock, i poop on their grave



Linken Park was nu-metal?  hu-whaaa.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 14, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Linken Park was nu-metal?  hu-whaaa.



actually no, they really used to be melodic death metal.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 14, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Still? What metal song do you like that's been on the radio before?



Stuff from Metallica, Motley Crue, Black Sabbath, Led Zepplin, and so forth. Of course that was back when my taste was more mainstream. I don't expect to hear songs from Candlemass, Cathedral, Acid Bath, Crowbar, and Grand Magus on the radio. Which is fine with me. I don't want their songs played on the same station that plays Disturbed, Slipknot, Korn and all of that other shit.

People still actually listen to Linkin Park? I shouldn't say much, I thought they were cool back when I was high school. *double face palm*


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 15, 2010)

Priceless.

My metal tastes lately have been, let's see...Metallica, Anaal Nathrakh, Sunn O))), Amesoeurs, Behemoth, Children of Bodom, Dimmu Borgir, Dream Theater...Marduk, Ozzy of course, Pantera and Sepultura. Never could get into Anthrax, the vocalist drives me up a wall.

NIN, as much as I  love Trent, isn't metal. At all. He's industrial, sure, and he has a lot of influence from that, but he's not metal. When I hear industrial _metal _I think Ministry, not NIN.


----------



## Evylon (Jan 15, 2010)

chidren of bodom (Y) 

power metal for the wins


----------



## Hir (Jan 15, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> Amesoeurs


I'm glad someone brought these up, I've been debating this band a while. To me it just seems like saturated pop/punk with black metal, it doesn't work.

I must admit though, the intro to their album is good, and the riffs in Huert are really nice. Otherwise, they're a useless band.

If you want good french metal along the same lines, Alcest is the way to go.


Currently listening to Altar of Plagues. Fantastic black metal, for fans of Wolves In The Throne Room. A perfect soundtrack for a storm, filling my head with apocalyptic feelings of world downfall. Brilliance. Get their album White Tomb.


----------



## darkdoomer (Jan 15, 2010)

i still hardly conceive the fact furries can be into metal or anything related to it.

by far the rare ones i knew brought in speed dance/trance crap and thought meshuggah or god forbid too brutal for them.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 15, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I'm glad someone brought these up, I've been debating this band a while. To me it just seems like saturated pop/punk with black metal, it doesn't work.
> 
> I must admit though, the intro to their album is good, and the riffs in Huert are really nice. Otherwise, they're a useless band.
> 
> If you want good french metal along the same lines, Alcest is the way to go.



I pretty sure if you have a listen to Amesoeurs' older material you'll come to appreciate the fact that they pretty much gave up on trying to be black metal :V . Personally I've never been able to get into that sort of shoegazing post black metal, nostalgia just isn't an feeling I find appealing in music :V .



DarkNoctus said:


> Currently listening to Altar of Plagues. Fantastic black metal, for fans of Wolves In The Throne Room. A perfect soundtrack for a storm, filling my head with apocalyptic feelings of world downfall. Brilliance. Get their album White Tomb.



I thought Alter of Plagues was post black metal, at least that's how I remember them. I'm going to have to dig that album out and listen to it again :V .


----------



## Hir (Jan 15, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I pretty sure if you have a listen to Amesoeurs' older material you'll come to appreciate the fact that they pretty much gave up on trying to be black metal :V . Personally I've never been able to get into that sort of shoegazing post black metal, nostalgia just isn't an feeling I find appealing in music :V .


Nah, I didn't bother listening to their older material due to lack of interest.


Whitenoise said:


> I thought Alter of Plagues was post black metal, at least that's how I remember them. I'm going to have to dig that album out and listen to it again :V .



It uses some post-rock influences, but I'm not sure I'd put it along the lines of post black metal. It's up for debate, though.

Either way, I fucking love it.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 15, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Nah, I didn't bother listening to their older material due to lack of interest.



Consider yourself lucky :V .


----------



## Hir (Jan 15, 2010)

Besides, Two Hunters by Wolves In The Throne Room is currently taking away any desire to listen to anything else.


----------



## Redregon (Jan 15, 2010)

darkdoomer said:


> i still hardly conceive the fact furries can be into metal or anything related to it.
> 
> by far the rare ones i knew brought in speed dance/trance crap and thought meshuggah or god forbid too brutal for them.



oh but there are "metal" furries... they usually are wolves, own at least three overly decorative swords/daggers (That would be useless to actually use) and often portray themselves in myspace style with their freakishly long hair. (i'd like to know when long hair translated into metal... oh, wait, i remember... the 80's and pussified hair-bands.)


----------



## Hir (Jan 15, 2010)

Redregon said:


> oh but there are "metal" furries... they usually are wolves, own at least three overly decorative swords/daggers (That would be useless to actually use) and often portray themselves in myspace style with their freakishly long hair. (i'd like to know when long hair translated into metal... oh, wait, i remember... the 80's and pussified hair-bands.)


I'm a metal furry and I'm not a wolf, or in a MySpace style. :|

Though my hair is pretty damn long.


----------



## Redregon (Jan 15, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I'm a metal furry and I'm not a wolf, or in a MySpace style. :|
> 
> Though my hair is pretty damn long.



do you own any overly decorative knives or blades?


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 15, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> If you want good french metal along the same lines, Alcest is the way to go.



Hah! Alcest has been fairly high on my list to listen to for awhile now.


And I'm a metalfur. Maybe we're just actually skunks with long hair?


----------



## Evylon (Jan 15, 2010)

those are my two electric guitars, that is heavy metal (Y)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3268715


----------



## Hir (Jan 15, 2010)

Redregon said:


> do you own any overly decorative knives or blades?


I do not.


Zee Skunkeh! said:


> Hah! Alcest has been fairly high on my list to listen to for awhile now.
> 
> 
> And I'm a metalfur. Maybe we're just actually skunks with long hair?


Metalfur = Metalhead + Furry, I think I fit that description perfectly. Do you, Skunkeh?


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Jan 15, 2010)

darkdoomer said:


> i still hardly conceive the fact furries can be into metal or anything related to it.
> 
> by far the rare ones i knew brought in speed dance/trance crap and thought meshuggah or god forbid too brutal for them.



In the German furry fandom Metal is probably the most common taste of music


----------



## Evylon (Jan 15, 2010)

wow, i never though Helloween was this good :3


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 15, 2010)

Did...did I just coin the phrase 'metalfur'?


----------



## Hir (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey, I'm a furry and I like cake. Does this make me a cakefur?


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 16, 2010)

THE THREAD IS STAGNATING QUICK EVERYONE GO BACK TO PRETENTIOUS METALFAG DICKWAVING SO THAT EVERYONE WILL KNOW HOW METAL WE ARE THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT >:[ .


----------



## Hir (Jan 16, 2010)

I LIKE TR00 METAL

KVLT!!!!


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I LIKE TR00 METAL
> 
> KVLT!!!!



I ONLY LISTEN TO THE TROOEST KVLT NECRO BLACK METAL SOLO PROJECTS BEING IN A BAND IS FOR FUCKING POSER SELLOUTS REAL BLACK METAL ARTISTS ARE WAY TO GRIM AND MISANTHROPIC TO HAVE REAL DRUMMERS I WILL NOW POST LINKS TO THEIR MYSPACE PAGES BECAUSE MYSPACE IS FUCKING METAL >:[ .


----------



## Hir (Jan 16, 2010)

DIS IS TEH KVLT >:CCCCC

(lol i found this band years ago)


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 16, 2010)

With me being a homo, does this mean I'm a metalfur-fag?


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 16, 2010)

Alright, I'm going to have to derail the shitposting. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iLmF_2q7KA


----------



## Jelly (Jan 16, 2010)

Look.
Alright.
We've got 29 pages of this shit.
I don't care about your personal problems anymore.

Just tell me what's good.
Thanks.


----------



## Hir (Jan 16, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> With me being a homo, does this mean I'm a metalfur-fag?


Yeah. But at least we're both metalfur-fags.

lol labels for everything


Listening to Enslaved right now, specifically the album "Below The Lights". Wonderful stuff, get it!


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 16, 2010)

\m/ Right on \m/


----------



## Evylon (Jan 16, 2010)

nothing is better than Judas Priest, the solos are Epic..


----------



## Hir (Jan 16, 2010)

Am the only one who doesn't understand the novelty of solos? |:


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Listening to Enslaved right now, specifically the album "Below The Lights". Wonderful stuff, get it!



Below The Lights is the only album of theirs that ever clicked with me, As Fire Swept Clean the Earth is an excellent song :V .


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Am the only one who doesn't understand the novelty of solos? |:



Most solos are shit. They can be good when the focus isn't technical wankery, sadly bands that utilize good solos are few and far between :V .


----------



## Hir (Jan 16, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Below The Lights is the only album of theirs that ever clicked with me, As Fire Swept Clean the Earth is an excellent song :V .


It's certainly clicking with me. I'm downloading their discography now, so I'll see if any of their other albums have the same effect.

I probably enjoy Moonsorrow more though, they're fucking amazing. I highly recommend it to you. Get their albums Verisakeet, V: Havitetty, and their EP Tulimyrsky. Fucking amazing progressive black/viking metal.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 16, 2010)

Actually if you want an example of a good solo listen to the one that starts around five minutes and fifteen seconds into As Fire Swept Clean the Earth :V .


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Am the only one who doesn't understand the novelty of solos? |:



I like solos that are short, and/or don't seem to be based on speed.


----------



## Hir (Jan 16, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Actually if you want an example of a good solo listen to the one that starts around five minutes and fifteen seconds into As Fire Swept Clean the Earth :V .



Well yes, I'm listening to the album now, but I don't get why people jizz over solos. I mean, yeah they're cool, but some idiots come back to me after I recommend them a band and say shit like "where the fuck is the solos this isn't real metal".

I just don't understand it. |:


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow.. if solos is what makes a band 'metal,' then I guess all of those Sludge Metal bands aren't real metal.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 16, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> Wow.. if solos is what makes a band 'metal,' then I guess all of those Sludge Metal bands aren't real metal.



Sludge actually falls under core, but the point is still valid. Solos aren't necessary, but a good solo can add a lot to a song.


----------



## Evylon (Jan 16, 2010)

the singer in judas priest is also gay, yay -:happywag:-


----------



## Hir (Jan 16, 2010)

A lot of it just seems like guitar wankery.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Well yes, I'm listening to the album now, but I don't get why people jizz over solos. I mean, yeah they're cool, but some idiots come back to me after I recommend them a band and say shit like "where the fuck is the solos this isn't real metal".
> 
> I just don't understand it. |:



Solos aren't all that important to me, I just mentioned it in response to your post on the previous page :V .


----------



## Evylon (Jan 16, 2010)

I like to hear the guitars most in a song, maybe cuz i play myself..  and please take away the hi-hat from a drum set, it's just hurt to my ears to hear x3


----------



## Hir (Jan 16, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Solos aren't all that important to me, I just mentioned it in response to your post on the previous page :V .


Fair enough, I just felt like expressing my stance on solos.

I'm listening to Sunn O))) right now.


----------



## Evylon (Jan 16, 2010)

another good band including epic solos is Silent Force <3


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 16, 2010)

I like alot of Death's solos, and In Flames older stuff has some pretty neat solos. Bolt thrower's solos can be pretty cool as well. I'd much rather have a driving riff based sound than alot of wankery.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Am the only one who doesn't understand the novelty of solos? |:



I don't get why some people get so wet over them.  I think that they can be pretty fun during a live show, though, especially if you can improv. :3



Whitenoise said:


> Most solos are shit. They can be good when the focus isn't technical wankery, sadly bands that utilize good solos are few and far between :V .



I went to a Steel Panther show in December, and the guitarist ended up playing a solo that must have been at least five minutes long, but he mixed a lot of different recognizable songs into it.  It was pretty fun to watch and a little bit silly, but it's not something you would put on an album. :b



Evylon said:


> and please take away the hi-hat from a drum set, it's just hurt to my ears to hear x3



Try adjusting your equalizers :V



DarkNoctus said:


> Fair enough, I just felt like expressing my stance on solos.
> 
> I'm listening to Sunn O))) right now.



THE O STANDS FOR ORGASM


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 16, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Linken Park was nu-metal?  hu-whaaa.



Yuh, Hybrid Theory was nu-metal, Meteora was kinda nu metal, and that last album sucked.


----------



## R.Runner (Jan 16, 2010)

Solos are great, as long as they don't over do them. 

And Linkin Park is heavy metal if you're 12.


----------



## Hir (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Am the only one who doesn't understand the novelty of solos? |:



I used to be all "WHOOOO GUITAR SOLO" *splooge*. 

Then the other night I had my library on random and was listening to...I want to say Even Flow? It was something off "Ten". Anyways, I was listening to it, and then the guitar solo came in and it unsettled me, like it actually took away from the song. I never really noticed it before but it was so obtrusive and unnecessary.

So I've tried to avoid 'soloing' in my songs and tried instead to create a cohesive sound with all the instruments rather than have one take the lead.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, you know "In this River" by Zakk Wylde and the black label societies has a very unfitting solo in it but it was more of a tribute to Pantera's dead guitarist, Dimebag Darrel.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 16, 2010)

Dimebag died!?


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 16, 2010)

Yep. Fan killed him. On stage.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm a terrible troll.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah back in 04. I've been to his grave in Guitar Center in Dallas. Why would HE die? Why would anybody not like him?(he was assasinated)


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 16, 2010)

That is what pisses me off more than anything. Not that talent was taken out of this world but that such an amazing person who was so kindhearted to so many people would be snuffed out so simply.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 17, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Well yes, I'm listening to the album now, but I don't get why people jizz over solos. I mean, yeah they're cool, but some idiots come back to me after I recommend them a band and say shit like "where the fuck is the solos this isn't real metal".
> 
> I just don't understand it. |:



lol i love solos. about as much as i love breakdowns, and thats saying something haha.

but yea, solos =/= metal, though they do make some songs even better.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 17, 2010)

Dethklok


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 17, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> Dethklok



DO YOU FOLKS LIKE COFFEE

CUS YOU'RE GONNA GET SOME

SCREAM

FOR

YOUR

CREAM


----------



## russianshephard (Jan 17, 2010)

fuck the rest, i roll with the best. XENOGENOCIDE FTW. I make metal with my buddy David: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3283783/


----------



## Evylon (Jan 17, 2010)

i soo want a real Gibson Les Paul...   but can't afford like 4000 USD here


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 17, 2010)

Would someone care to explain to me what a breakdown is, exactly? I have a general idea but am not too sure on specifics.


----------



## lgnb695 (Jan 17, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> Would someone care to explain to me what a breakdown is, exactly? I have a general idea but am not too sure on specifics.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82HXeLdlG8I

^ Some random breakdown compilation. Basically a breakdown in a portion of a song where the tempo slows down and becomes very rythmic.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 17, 2010)

Alright. I can't watch youtube though. Thanks.


----------



## Evylon (Jan 17, 2010)

going to bed and listening to warlock.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 18, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82HXeLdlG8I
> 
> ^ Some random breakdown compilation. Basically a breakdown in a portion of a song where the tempo slows down and becomes very rythmic.



pretty much, though i like metalcore breakdowns more than deathcore breakdowns. sometimes deathcore bands try to hard to make their breakdowns ridiculously heavy, which isnt really a bad thing, i like the way metalcore bands flow better. but then again i like deathcore for different reasons than metalcore.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MI8hADGLpJM
though this video is all mainstream metalcore, but some of my favorites either way. these bands didnt suck dick to get where they are, they played with their hearts.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 18, 2010)

Metalcore? Deathcore? Sucks. They rode the pop wave of emo and screamo.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 18, 2010)

[yt]1h8dE1aaiEc[/yt]

The only way to enjoy Necrophagist


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 18, 2010)

theres actually a lot of talented musicians in those genres. while there are enough sell outs and cliche bands in the genre, there are quite a few who deserve recognition for their musical abilities. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhYwTeRHNlw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0oyCXSd02U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVe39TS_MnA

some of us still play with our hearts despite the difference in style =D


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 18, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> [yt]1h8dE1aaiEc[/yt]
> 
> The only way to enjoy Necrophagist



Gym leader music!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 18, 2010)

Those were just...horrible. Only thing good out of those, were the drummers, to me. @_x vocals made me sad.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 18, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Those were just...horrible. Only thing good out of those, were the drummers, to me. @_x vocals made me sad.



i was referring mainly to the guitar work, but yes i love the drummers too.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 18, 2010)

lol and speaking of insane drums
and i want his metronome

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZnUmdtrbeo


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 18, 2010)

It just says "1 2 3 4"?


I can do that


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 18, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> lol and speaking of insane drums
> and i want his metronome
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZnUmdtrbeo



I usually try to give the benefit of the doubt, but that video was certainly sped up.  the metronome sounds useful though.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 18, 2010)

NO MAN CAN PLAY THAT FAST



HE WOULD _*DIE*_


HIS DRUMSTICKS WOULD SPLINTER AND HIS CALVES WOULD JUST PEEL LIKE A BIG OL BANANA


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 18, 2010)

That is an awesome metronome! I don't do too much drummin but I need that metronome!


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Deathklok is soothing, along with some Job For A Cowboy.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 18, 2010)

no he really is that fast. he was a touring drummer for the faceless during the alkedema era, he was in brain drill too. it does look sped up but he really can play that fast. also i love the metronome just for the fact that it says "1234" instead of just clicking.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a89eh5j170I


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2010)

Why does a drummer need a metronome

If a drummer can't keep time that is probably the worst drummer in the world


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 18, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why does a drummer need a metronome
> 
> If a drummer can't keep time that is probably the worst drummer in the world



warming up or practicing to a metronome is different than just playing to a metronome.
when you warm up your loosening yourself up, the metronome lets you see how out of shape you are by letting you hear when your off and when your not.
also he had the metronome going to show people that he IS on time.
really not that complicated of a concept ;p


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2010)

He's still a faggot


----------



## Evylon (Jan 18, 2010)

taking a bath with my laptop beside playing silent force, epic band.


----------



## Hir (Jan 18, 2010)

Put your laptop in the bath, good things will happen.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey DarkNoctus :V .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIGXLgut53A


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 18, 2010)

Does anyone here have an opinion of Diablo Swing Orchestra?

It's metal. It's swing. And it's opera.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 18, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> He's still a faggot



;p






tech death anyone?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8WwDQE8ax8


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 18, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Hey DarkNoctus :V .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIGXLgut53A



this is fucking epic, im so glad i decided to be nosy ;p


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 18, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> Does anyone here have an opinion of Diablo Swing Orchestra?
> 
> It's metal. It's swing. And it's opera.



They're an amazing fucking band. There new stuff is cool too, but it's a little too swing for me. I like "Tap Dancer's Delima" and "bedlam sticks" from the new album, but it's hard to equal up to the "butcher's ballroom" album.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 18, 2010)

[yt]3BYbmckk9mU[/yt]


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> [yt]3BYbmckk9mU[/yt]



SOFT AND SWEET

that guy is amazing


----------



## Hir (Jan 18, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Hey DarkNoctus :V .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIGXLgut53A


Hoooooly shit that was fantastic.

If you have any more bands like that, I'll love you forever (moreso than I already do).


----------



## Evylon (Jan 18, 2010)

really good shit after 10 seconds.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmlfyjBYwkk&feature=PlayList&p=2882015714549F04&index=4


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 18, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Hoooooly shit that was fantastic.
> 
> If you have any more bands like that, I'll love you forever (moreso than I already do).



Tonnes, I have to go to work right now but I'll note you a list tomorrow :V .


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jan 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6yF5f39-Gw

Mistress of the Dead - "Buried"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTckBUc5HRI

Hierophant - "Ancient Moonlight"


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 19, 2010)

Am more into doom metal and black metal (and it's subgenres) right now.


----------



## Evylon (Jan 19, 2010)

PowerWolf - Raise Your Fist

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPJdjEbhWXw


----------



## Isen (Jan 21, 2010)

Can anyone recommend some good drone and sludge-type stuff?  I want something nice and oppressive.

It doesn't have to be metal necessarily.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 21, 2010)

Isen said:


> Can anyone recommend some good drone and sludge-type stuff?  I want something nice and oppressive.
> 
> It doesn't have to be metal necessarily.



talk to DarkNoctus
you wont be disappointed


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 21, 2010)

Isen said:


> Can anyone recommend some good drone and sludge-type stuff?  I want something nice and oppressive.
> 
> It doesn't have to be metal necessarily.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C17TRmXZdWI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QWnS2tf1oA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYbgg_9YUZs&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVc2UOCxtDY

These are all I can think of off hand, not really my genre :V .


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 21, 2010)

i just got ahold of between the buried and me's new album, its pretty fucking epic so far. not sure if i think its better than colors or not yet.


----------



## Aden (Jan 21, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> i just got ahold of between the buried and me's new album



About time :V

Anyway, new DEP single is out (I know it's not strictly metahls, I don't care). It's okay. Still going to buy that CD so hard when it hits shelves.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 21, 2010)

Aden said:


> About time :V



i actually didnt even know it existed up until a month or so ago o.o
i was out of the music scene for a while. lacked internet(or a computer even) for a while, so i was stuck with my 50 some CDs with no way of expanding.


EDIT: and by DEP do you mean dillinger escape plan?


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 21, 2010)

You could also look at these, especially the first one :V .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDs6...6F5F252C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=22

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX2SueflwAw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhWnohVnzoc&feature=related


----------



## Aden (Jan 21, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> EDIT: and by DEP do you mean dillinger escape plan?



why yes


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 21, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> You could also look at these, especially the first one :V .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDs6...6F5F252C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=22
> 
> ...



i love the first one.

EDIT: i lied, all three are pretty good haha


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 21, 2010)

Aden said:


> why yes



haha they are so crazy on stage, and they take dissonance to a whole new level of wtf are you guys doing? theyre pretty epic.


----------



## Hir (Jan 21, 2010)

Isen said:


> Can anyone recommend some good drone and sludge-type stuff?  I want something nice and oppressive.
> 
> It doesn't have to be metal necessarily.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfBd7J75L9c


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 21, 2010)

brokencyde us my fave metal band


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> brokencyde us my fave metal band



im so glad your joking.
id have to go on a murderous rampage if i found out there were people that are that stupid.


----------



## Evylon (Jan 21, 2010)

i wonder how many that knows this awesome power metal band Brazilien x3.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWqNDsLshaw


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 21, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> im so glad your joking.
> id have to go on a murderous rampage if i found out there were people that are that stupid.


:3


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 22, 2010)

though its technically "core", i downloaded Through the Eyes of the Dead's newest album yesterday.
its pretty good so far. their vocalist on this album is way better than the dude that was on Malice(i really didnt like that album too much). i really liked their original vocalist though, his high screams were so fucking high it was ridiculous.

this album isnt even released yet, it comes out Feb 2nd =D
gotta love CD leaks.

edit: ok this is there most "metal" album yet. ive yet to hear a breakdown.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 22, 2010)

Makes me sad, I really don't think "leaked" means what it used to anymore.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 22, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Makes me sad, I really don't think "leaked" means what it used to anymore.



as long as you understood what i meant thats all that really matters =D


----------



## Isen (Jan 23, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfBd7J75L9c


Really enjoying this.  

I'm still checking out the stuff Whitenoise posted, though.  I'm just lazy.


----------



## Hir (Jan 24, 2010)

Whitenoise knows a lot more about metal than me. I might know a bit more about folk metal, though. Depends, I don't know if he listens to it.

He's sent me some fantastic bands before, though. I recommend you listen to the guys recommendations over anyone else.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 24, 2010)

I would like to go to some more metal shows.  I don't care so much to listen to the genre on a general basis but heavy metal concerts are fuckin amazing. :mrgreen:


----------



## Aden (Jan 24, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I would like to go to some more metal shows.  I don't care so much to listen to the genre on a general basis but heavy metal concerts are fuckin amazing. :mrgreen:



Wait when's your Great Misdirect date?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 24, 2010)

Aden said:


> Wait when's your Great Misdirect date?



it was like last week dude


----------



## Aden (Jan 24, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> it was like last week dude





SO HOW WAS IT

\Mine's this coming thursday


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 24, 2010)

Aden said:


> SO HOW WAS IT
> 
> \Mine's this coming thursday



I missed all of the bands except for BtBaM because I made the mistake of relying on someone else to buy the tickets (because they owed me money and they wanted to go as well) and then bothering to wait for them while they were running some stupid errand thirty minutes before the show was supposed to start.

I am still pretty angry about that

So I will probably just be going to shows by myself from now on.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh yeah and we got there like halfway through the second act but the show was sold out so we had to stand outside in line.  We were the next ones in line when they cut the line off and I had to stand outside through Cynic's entire fucking set and listen to it.

I wanted to cry a little bit.


----------



## Takun (Jan 24, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh yeah and we got there like halfway through the second act but the show was sold out so we had to stand outside in line.  We were the next ones in line when they cut the line off and I had to stand outside through Cynic's entire fucking set and listen to it.
> 
> I wanted to cry a little bit.




That.



Is fucking.












Terrible.

Did you kill your friend?  At least disown them?


----------



## Aden (Jan 24, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh yeah and we got there like halfway through the second act but the show was sold out so we had to stand outside in line.  We were the next ones in line when they cut the line off and I had to stand outside through Cynic's entire fucking set and listen to it.
> 
> I wanted to cry a little bit.



8<

That is

I don't even

:C

Edit: do you need a hug?


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 24, 2010)

Aden said:


> \Mine's this coming thursday



the one here is tomorrow, im not going to be able to make it.
im also not going to make the after the burial show on tuesday either =/


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 25, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Whitenoise knows a lot more about metal than me. I might know a bit more about folk metal, though. Depends, I don't know if he listens to it.
> 
> He's sent me some fantastic bands before, though. I recommend you listen to the guys recommendations over anyone else.



You definitely know more about folk and viking metal than me as I've never gotten into either genre. Also I'm glad you enjoyed those bands, I'll yell more at you some time soon :V .



Isen said:


> Really enjoying this.
> 
> I'm still checking out the stuff Whitenoise posted, though.  I'm just lazy.



I forgot this one :V .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM4oFUZfStw&feature=related



David M. Awesome said:


> Oh yeah and we got there like halfway through the second act but the show was sold out so we had to stand outside in line. We were the next ones in line when they cut the line off and I had to stand outside through Cynic's entire fucking set and listen to it.
> 
> I wanted to cry a little bit.



That's fucking terrible D: .


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 25, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Whitenoise knows a lot more about metal than me. I might know a bit more about folk metal, though. Depends, I don't know if he listens to it.
> 
> He's sent me some fantastic bands before, though. I recommend you listen to the guys recommendations over anyone else.



I was obsessed with Turisas last year. I mean obsessed. Like the whole year, it was all about Vikings and this year it's all about listening to techno and going to parties and raves. I'm fine with either though.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 25, 2010)

Aden said:


> 8<
> 
> That is
> 
> ...



I do ):


----------



## Aden (Jan 25, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I do ):



I'm making a special RP exception just because of what you had to go through :c

*hugs*


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 28, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> I like Deftones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YAY! Another doom fan.

I love drone metal. Fave drone metal band is Sunn O)))


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 28, 2010)

Isen said:


> Can anyone recommend some good drone and sludge-type stuff?  I want something nice and oppressive.
> 
> It doesn't have to be metal necessarily.



Try Sunn O))) or Earth


----------



## Excitement! (Jan 28, 2010)

Teto said:


> brokencyde us my fave metal band


ya i agree


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 28, 2010)

Teto said:


> brokencyde us my fave metal band



Don't like BrokenCYDE much, sorry


----------



## Daberu (Jan 28, 2010)

Whats your favorite metal band ever?
hmm.... gotta go with dream theater
Favored genre of metal?
Melodic Death Metal
concerts you've gone to?
None


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 28, 2010)

Daberu said:


> Whats your favorite metal band ever?
> hmm.... gotta go with dream theater
> Favored genre of metal?
> Melodic Death Metal
> ...



Dream Theater is cool


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't pick a single favourite, but since I don't think anyone else has mentioned them: Fozzy.  
I may find wrestling to be a pathetic excuse for a sport, but Chris Jericho can put out some damn catchy tunes, so he's okay in my book.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 28, 2010)

Teto said:


> brokencyde us my fave metal band



Wha?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 28, 2010)

I wish that crusty dragon guy was still here


I want talk to someone about old grind or powerviolence


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 29, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> I wish that crusty dragon guy was still here
> 
> 
> I want talk to someone about old grind or powerviolence



i just saw the gayest guy on earth.


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 29, 2010)

Any Jonas Brothers fans must leave!


----------



## Aden (Jan 29, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> Fave drone metal band is Sunn O)))



I really would never have guessed :B


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9RJXWxth5g

amazing tech death


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 29, 2010)

Aden said:


> I really would never have guessed :B



Is it that obvious?


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 29, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> Is it that obvious?



nahhhh, i thought you were into rap honestly ;p


----------



## Varix (Jan 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIc4VHxU7iM

Those crazy finns...


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 29, 2010)

Sun O  is really popular all of the sudden, isn't it?


----------



## Hir (Jan 29, 2010)

Varix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIc4VHxU7iM
> 
> Those crazy finns...


The rise their wooden pints and they yoik and sing!
And they fight and dance 'till the mooooornin'!!!


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 29, 2010)

Varix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIc4VHxU7iM
> 
> Those crazy finns...


me likes...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 29, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> i just saw the gayest guy on earth.



It's....




you





No but in all seriousness AxCx is cool but I am talking like Agathocles old


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 29, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> It's....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont know them...i was never like HUGE into grind, AxCx is about as far back as i go, with a little bit of napalm death, but not so much. i was more into like cattle decap, ANb, pig destroyer, ya know, more mid to late 90s, early 2000s grind. but i lost all of this shit in a hard drive crash and never bothered to get it all back, but i do have BDMC grindcore compilation volumes 1 and 2 on burnt cds somewhere.


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 29, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> nahhhh, i thought you were into rap honestly ;p



Hahahahaha. In truth I can't stand rap


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 29, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> Hahahahaha. In truth I can't stand rap



i figured as much ;p
theres a lot of sarcasm on this forum if you havent noticed by now


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 29, 2010)

I know. Sunn Amps and Smashed Guitars by Earth opens with 31:24 of nothing


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 29, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> I know. Sunn Amps and Smashed Guitars by Earth opens with 31:24 of nothing



like...as in silence?


if thats the case, id forget it was even playing and when it finally came in it would probably scare the shit out of me hahaha.

hmm maybe that was their intention?


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 29, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> like...as in silence?
> 
> 
> if thats the case, id forget it was even playing and when it finally came in it would probably scare the shit out of me hahaha.
> ...



More like Dylan forgot to write a song kinda nothing and just played anything. Sounds cool


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 29, 2010)

Sunn? Are you serious, Apoc?

Sorry, I just had to call out your awful taste in music. I mean god.


----------



## vinylwolf (Jan 29, 2010)

Loving Soilwork
But Mastadon is my all time fav


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 29, 2010)

Mastodon are good


----------



## Takun (Jan 29, 2010)

I bought the deluxe edition of Blood Mountain today.  Teehee.


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 29, 2010)

ARG!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 29, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9RJXWxth5g
> 
> amazing tech death



Ja. Necrophagist, Genghis Tron, Agoraphobic Nosebleed, and Iwrestledabearonce are definately my favourite crazy-ass white kid bands.


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 29, 2010)

Any fans of Dimmu Borgir?


----------



## Aden (Jan 29, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> ARG!



What a quality post



Apoc666 said:


> Any fans of Dimmu Borgir?



Grew out of them


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 29, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Ja. Necrophagist, Genghis Tron, Agoraphobic Nosebleed, and Iwrestledabearonce are definately my favourite crazy-ass white kid bands.



son, i havent listened to ANb in FOREVER. 



Apoc666 said:


> Any fans of Dimmu Borgir?



havent listened to these guys in forever either, but i love them too


----------



## Hir (Jan 29, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> Any fans of Dimmu Borgir?


Grew out of t-


Aden said:


> Grew out of them


Well this isn't good, now I look like a copy.

:c


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dimmu are cool, but I'm kinda over them now


----------



## Aden (Jan 30, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> Dimmu are cool, but I'm kinda over them now



Don't change your opinions to fit in.


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 30, 2010)

Aden said:


> Don't change your opinions to fit in.



I was being serious. I don't really listen to them anymore


----------



## Hir (Jan 30, 2010)

I much prefer Emperor if I want some symphonic black metal, anyway.

Besides, Dimmu are in dire straits and now the lead singer is working with the abortion that is "Ov Hell", they're probably going to split up anyway.


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 30, 2010)

I haven't heard Emperor yet, but I do like Behemoth.

Devil's Harlot by Ov Hell sounded like a sped up version of Sorgen's Kammer Del II.


----------



## Hir (Jan 30, 2010)

You haven't heard Emperor yet?

You haven't lived, son.


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 30, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> You haven't heard Emperor yet?
> 
> You haven't lived, son.



Ooh cool. I can see why you said I haven't lived.


----------



## Hir (Jan 30, 2010)

My personal recommendation is the "Anthems to the Welkins at Dusk" album.


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks, I'll check it out


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 30, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> Any fans of Dimmu Borgir?


Awesome shit! They were my fav about a year and a half ago.


Teto said:


> Sunn? Are you serious, Apoc?
> 
> Sorry, I just had to call out your awful taste in music. I mean god.



Not sticking up for good ol' Sunn, but aren't you the guy who liked Brokencyde?


----------



## Hir (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi MichaelFoster what is that faggotry in your avatar?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 30, 2010)

So who here has heard of Grimfist o_o. 

Most amazing first album I've heard, second one sucked REALLY hard.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 30, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Hi MichaelFoster what is that faggotry in your avatar?



Geez D;> 
It's Oli Sykes wearing a shirt from his awesome as fuck clothing line, Drop Dead Gorgeous. Why? Isn't that a real cool shirt ? There's a BMTH shirt (not from his clothing line) that's white and has Shagrath on it. Or atleast that's who it looks like. Like no joke it looks just like him.
Here I found it.
http://img.hottopic.com/is/image/HotTopic/984730_hi?$thumbnail_big$
If you can see that.

Edit:


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 30, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Here I found it.
> http://img.hottopic.com/is/image/HotTopic/984730_hi?$thumbnail_big$
> If you can see that.



....hot topic.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 30, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> ....hot topic.



Yeah I googled "BMTH white shirt" it was on the third page..? What was the point of that?


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 31, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Geez D;>
> It's Oli Sykes wearing a shirt from his awesome as fuck clothing line, Drop Dead Gorgeous. Why? Isn't that a real cool shirt ? There's a BMTH shirt (not from his clothing line) that's white and has Shagrath on it. Or atleast that's who it looks like. Like no joke it looks just like him.
> Here I found it.
> http://img.hottopic.com/is/image/HotTopic/984730_hi?$thumbnail_big$
> If you can see that.



facepalm.jpg

drop dead gorgeous is a band.
his clothing line is just 'drop dead'


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 31, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> facepalm.jpg
> 
> drop dead gorgeous is a band.
> his clothing line is just 'drop dead'



Oh lol! I get so effin confused! Oli's clothes were well known first. 
Coolest damn shirts. I wanna shoot my hot spam all over this post but I can't.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 31, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Oli's clothes were well known first.



uhhh. no?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 31, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> uhhh. no?



Think so? 
I mean like _*well-known*_


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 31, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Think so?
> I mean like _*well-known*_



DDG signed to rise records the same year drop dead clothing came into existence.

BMTH just had so much of a scene fan base that the shit spread like wild fire.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 31, 2010)

in other news, who here digs math metal?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 31, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> in other news, who here digs math metal?



Only ones I can think of are PTH. Any other good ones?


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 31, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Only ones I can think of are PTH. Any other good ones?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc98u-eGzlc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zItj3x_FcA8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGNb-YT5ECA


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 31, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc98u-eGzlc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zItj3x_FcA8
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGNb-YT5ECA



I liked the last one. Didn't really like the first two.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 31, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I liked the last one. Didn't really like the first two.



i didnt expect you to like meshuggah haha, but you might dig some of ion dissonance's earlier shit. its a little more spastic.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 31, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> i didnt expect you to like meshuggah haha, but you might dig some of ion dissonance's earlier shit. its a little more spastic.



Yeah, I did crazy shit. Meshugga doesn't really have any mathco traights that I like, like crazy sweepy guitars, trebly bass drums, and spastic singing/screaming singers.
IMO, PTH holds the mathco record.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay so this is how the shit goes:

-Mastodon is really not heavy and is in fact Dream Theater for hipsters. 
-Slipknot is heavier than Mastodon but both have shitty lyrics. 
-Mastodon is for whiny assholes who like metal music but say things like "_Oh, but do they have to sing like THAAT?_"  Them, Boris, and Sunn O)))
-Black metal exploitation is some of the funniest shit around
-Thrash revival is bullshit especially considering Slayer is still going and never fell into self-parody like Metallica.
-St. Anger is an avant-garde masterwork but everything after ...And Justice For All sucks, as if you didn't already know.


----------



## Hir (Jan 31, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Geez D;>
> It's Oli Sykes wearing a shirt from his awesome as fuck clothing line, Drop Dead Gorgeous. Why? Isn't that a real cool shirt ? There's a BMTH shirt (not from his clothing line) that's white and has Shagrath on it. Or atleast that's who it looks like. Like no joke it looks just like him.
> Here I found it.
> http://img.hottopic.com/is/image/HotTopic/984730_hi?$thumbnail_big$
> ...



So you're saying

Faggots are now using Black Metal imagary





FFS WHY JUST FUCKING WHY

AS IF BLACK METAL WASN'T A LAUGHING STOCK ALREADY

;~;


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 31, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> FFS WHY JUST FUCKING WHY
> 
> AS IF BLACK METAL WASN'T A LAUGHING STOCK ALREADY
> 
> ;~;


oh hay kids look at the weirdo freaking out at the clothes shop


----------



## Hir (Jan 31, 2010)

I just found something amazing.

This blew me away.

[yt]rH8VUD7t76I[/yt]


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 31, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> So you're saying
> 
> Faggots are now using Black Metal imagary
> 
> ...



The good bands don't paint themselves up and pose like dipshits DN. I don't have any problem with dumb ass hottopic kids sporting retard black metal shirts and I'm pretty sure I'm way more into orthodox black metal than you. Shit like this is sure to make the cvlter than thou black metal scenefags shit their leather pants with rage, should be good for a laugh :V .


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 31, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> The good bands don't paint themselves up and pose like dipshits DN. I don't have any problem with dumb ass hottopic kids sporting retard black metal shirts and I'm pretty sure I'm way more into orthodox black metal than you. Shit like this is sure to make the cvlter than thou black metal scenefags shit their leather pants with rage, should be good for a laugh :V .



I have to agree here. 

I never cared for the over-dressed black metal bands (except Dani Filth, because he's girly, and I like that sorta thing :v *AHEM*) anyways. 

The bands look silly, and assholes wearing shirts regarding them or their faces just look even sillier :v


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe it's being :V-ish considering black metal is much more embarassing than deathcore and doesn't have the awesome style that deathcore does. Whatever BMTH's Count Your Blessings Album would be considered is probably the best thing I've ever heard. It's not boring but it's not pointless. It's got sick breakdowns AND solos. The lyrics are offensive and cocky instead of self-outcasting or misfitting. 
But hey, black metal, atleast your not selling out.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 1, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Maybe it's being :V-ish considering black metal is much more embarassing than deathcore and doesn't have the awesome style that deathcore does. Whatever BMTH's Count Your Blessings Album would be considered is probably the best thing I've ever heard. It's not boring but it's not pointless. It's got sick breakdowns AND solos. The lyrics are offensive and cocky instead of self-outcasting or misfitting.
> But hey, black metal, atleast your not selling out.



I just listened to a couple of songs by BMTH and they're shit. They may be alright at playing their instruments, "in music that overproduced it's hard to tell, just look at Dragonforce," but they can't write a halfway decent song or even a reasonably engaging riff to save their lives. Honestly it's some of the blandest, most watered down music I've ever heard. It sounds totally neutered and painfully formulaic, it's obvious that they aren't even trying. They just strung a pile of halfhearted core riffs together, shunted in some by the numbers breakdowns and tedious wanking and then hiked up their girl pants and yapped and barfed all over it :V .


Also deathcore doesn't have a style, not that stealing a stupid style from another stupid genre is any worse than making up a stupid style all your own the way black metal faggots have :V .


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 1, 2010)

This is the most brutal thing I've ever heard. Metal bands around the world may as well put down their guitars, they'll never top this :V .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs1CA5hFdd4&feature=related


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 1, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I just listened to a couple of songs by BMTH and they're shit. They may be alright at playing their instruments, "in music that overproduced it's hard to tell, just look at Dragonforce," but they can't write a halfway decent song or even a reasonably engaging riff to save their lives. Honestly it's some of the blandest, most watered down music I've ever heard. It sounds totally neutered and painfully formulaic, it's obvious that they aren't even trying. They just strung a pile of halfhearted core riffs together, shunted in some by the numbers breakdowns and tedious wanking and then hiked up their girl pants and yapped and barfed all over it :V .



if youre talking about stuff off their new cd then youre listening to the wrong shit by them.


----------



## Aden (Feb 1, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> if youre talking about stuff off their new cd then youre listening to the wrong shit by them.



Link a good song then. I'm with Whitenoise.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 1, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I just listened to a couple of songs by BMTH and they're shit. They may be alright at playing their instruments, "in music that overproduced it's hard to tell, just look at Dragonforce," but they can't write a halfway decent song or even a reasonably engaging riff to save their lives. Honestly it's some of the blandest, most watered down music I've ever heard. It sounds totally neutered and painfully formulaic, it's obvious that they aren't even trying. They just strung a pile of halfhearted core riffs together, shunted in some by the numbers breakdowns and tedious wanking and then hiked up their girl pants and yapped and barfed all over it :V .
> 
> 
> Also deathcore doesn't have a style, not that stealing a stupid style from another stupid genre is any worse than making up a stupid style all your own the way black metal faggots have :V .





Aden said:


> Link a good song then. I'm with Whitenoise.




Agreed through and through here.

(But the catch is :V there is no good song!)


----------



## Hir (Feb 1, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> The good bands don't paint themselves up and pose like dipshits DN. I don't have any problem with dumb ass hottopic kids sporting retard black metal shirts and I'm pretty sure I'm way more into orthodox black metal than you. Shit like this is sure to make the cvlter than thou black metal scenefags shit their leather pants with rage, should be good for a laugh :V .


Yeah, I guess you're right.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 1, 2010)

The talk of black metal made me go back and listen to a few bands I have CDs by. 
*
Eikenskaden* is one that breaks convention while also not treading into faggoty corpsepaint territory. The debut album, _The Black Laments Symphonie_, is a great place to start. 

I also like to mention the earliest efforts by *Fleurety* (_Mid Tid Skal Komme_) and *Solefald* (_The Linear Scaffold_ and the demo _Jernlov_). *Fleurety* released a new EP last year that retreads some of their earlier black metal with noise and industrial elements. Post-black metal bands generally have their shit together and don't fit into a lot of stereotypes.


----------



## Hir (Feb 1, 2010)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> The talk of black metal made me go back and listen to a few bands I have CDs by.
> *
> Eikenskaden* is one that breaks convention while also not treading into faggoty corpsepaint territory. The debut album, _The Black Laments Symphonie_, is a great place to start.
> 
> I also like to mention the earliest efforts by *Fleurety* (_Mid Tid Skal Komme_) and *Solefald* (_The Linear Scaffold_ and the demo _Jernlov_). *Fleurety* released a new EP last year that retreads some of their earlier black metal with noise and industrial elements. Post-black metal bands generally have their shit together and don't fit into a lot of stereotypes.


They sound interesting, thanks. I'll download them tonight and give them a listen.

Can you recommend me some good post-black metal bands that you haven't already listed?


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 1, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> They sound interesting, thanks. I'll download them tonight and give them a listen.
> 
> Can you recommend me some good post-black metal bands that you haven't already listed?



Much of *Solefald*'s other albums are worth checking out as well. _Red For Fire_ and _Black For Death_ were more folksy, viking-ey, progressive-ish albums but extremely worth picking up especially since you're into that kind of stuff, I think. _In Harmonia Universali_ and _Neonism_ lean more into the post-black territory and are also esssential.

*Ephel Duath - *_Rephormula_

The rest of their discography is FANTASTIC, too, if you're willing to be adventurous. Most of their recent material is a heavy blend of jazz and progressive elements (_The Painter's Palette)_. Essential and heavily recommended.

"The Embossed" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzA57piZiCM&translated=1

*Oxiplegatz* - _Fairytales_, _Worlds and Worlds_ and _Sidereal Journey_

This guy is strange. The music is obviously heavily steeped in the older, more traditional tremolo-picked black metal style, but the lyrical content is focused on science fiction stories. The keyboard work is also really reminiscent of old sci-fi films. Really unique and refreshing.

"Starseed" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWCAtt-Ha2k&feature=related
"Northern Skies" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ue4Co7ddhis&feature=related

I'll continue looking through my collection and maybe I'll add some other things.

edit:

samples added

edit2:
*
The Axis Of Perdition* - _Physical Illucinations In The Sewer Of Xuchilbara_ and _Deleted Scenes From The Transition Hospital_

These guys fit somewhat more in with the industrial side of black metal but what they've done, I think, is transcend the genre pretty well. Really anxious and suffocating atmospheres at times. Try them out. Heavily recommended if you're a fan of any of the Silent Hill games.

"Entangled in Mannequin Limbs" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG236282Ndw&feature=related


----------



## Hir (Feb 1, 2010)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Much of *Solefald*'s other albums are worth checking out as well. _Red For Fire_ and _Black For Death_ were more folksy, viking-ey, progressive-ish albums but extremely worth picking up especially since you're into that kind of stuff, I think. _In Harmonia Universali_ and _Neonism_ lean more into the post-black territory and are also esssential.
> 
> *Ephel Duath - *_Rephormula_
> 
> ...


Bloody fantastic stuff, that was great! I'll download the album for sure, and eventually buy it if I can find it.


Sinister Exaggerator said:


> *Oxiplegatz* - _Fairytales_, _Worlds and Worlds_ and _Sidereal Journey_
> 
> This guy is strange. The music is obviously heavily steeped in the older, more traditional tremolo-picked black metal style, but the lyrical content is focused on science fiction stories. The keyboard work is also really reminiscent of old sci-fi films. Really unique and refreshing.
> 
> ...


That was interesting. Northern Stars was great, really interesting stuff.


Sinister Exaggerator said:


> *The Axis Of Perdition* - _Physical Illucinations In The Sewer Of Xuchilbara_ and _Deleted Scenes From The Transition Hospital_
> 
> These guys fit somewhat more in with the industrial side of black metal but what they've done, I think, is transcend the genre pretty well. Really anxious and suffocating atmospheres at times. Try them out. Heavily recommended if you're a fan of any of the Silent Hill games.
> 
> "Entangled in Mannequin Limbs" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG236282Ndw&feature=related


I fucking love The Axis of Perdition already. 

Thanks for the links. I have some downloading to do! It doesn't help I'm failing at multitasking already...

I'll also check out Solefald.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 1, 2010)

Aden said:


> Link a good song then. I'm with Whitenoise.





Lastdirewolf said:


> Agreed through and through here.
> 
> (But the catch is :V there is no good song!)



well when you compare this shit to their old shit you cant deny that their old shit is a lot better, regardless of whether you like the band or not.

if you absolutely had to like one of them, chances are it would be the old shit.

cut the whole "O HAI MY MUZIK IS BETTER THAN URS" shit out, its retarded, being an elitist doesnt make you cool.

dont get me wrong though, there are tons of bands i would prefer to listen to than BMTH.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 1, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> old shit



Nah dude, "Braile" is my fav song on there. "Tell Slator not to Wash his dick" and "Off the heezay" are pretty cool too.

You wanna show them the music video for "pray for plagues"? I can't copy+paste YouTube url's from my iPhone.

Yeah let's just pretend BMTH didn't really do "suicide season". That was the band...Chealsie and the Smiles. But BMTH did their album artwork. He had throat surgery, they got a new guitarist, their drummer has no arms (jk), there's all kinds of stuff that made that album suck.

Plus yeah, being an elitist in pretty much anything besides vacationing and doing awesome stunts out of a plane makes you look like you have no life.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 1, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> well when you compare this shit to their old shit you cant deny that their old shit is a lot better, regardless of whether you like the band or not.
> 
> if you absolutely had to like one of them, chances are it would be the old shit.
> 
> ...



Hate to disappoint, but both of those were not too great. But the first link, take away the vocals, and sounds a lot better than the second link. The second one was just NOOOIIISSSEWAHWAHWAHHAAAHNOOOOOIIIISEWAHYAHNAHBWAHYAHNOOOOOIIIISSSE

And the actual band is just playing as many notes as loud as possible, with no subtly or mystery.

That I've heard amongst a lot of similar bands as well, personally, most people name off a band like that when I may say I like metal, so its obvious these bands are sorta giving metalheads an even worse name. So I gotta stick up for the real shit, even if its mainstream, and not as kvlt as "fljrdgbrgn" the sweetest unheard of band ever. :l its nothing personal against you, but where I live, titles and labels are who ya are.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 2, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Hate to disappoint, but both of those were not too great. But the first link, take away the vocals, and sounds a lot better than the second link. The second one was just NOOOIIISSSEWAHWAHWAHHAAAHNOOOOOIIIISEWAHYAHNAHBWAHYAHNOOOOOIIIISSSE
> 
> And the actual band is just playing as many notes as loud as possible, with no subtly or mystery.
> 
> That I've heard amongst a lot of similar bands as well, personally, most people name off a band like that when I may say I like metal, so its obvious these bands are sorta giving metalheads an even worse name. So I gotta stick up for the real shit, even if its mainstream, and not as kvlt as "fljrdgbrgn" the sweetest unheard of band ever. :l its nothing personal against you, but where I live, titles and labels are who ya are.



really? you actually would prefer the new shit over the old shit? thats....depressing.  the new shit is based so much around breakdowns and chugs, whereas the old cd they actually put melody and harmony in it, and are a bit more complex with their rhythms and leads. it seems like the new cd they dont stray very far from the first 5 frets, its like they werent even trying, as whitenoise said.

also, i dont know if you noticed, that bit in the one other thread where i was defending core music, not once did i defend bring me the horizon ;p

edit: also, as ive mentioned before, i love the 'real' shit just as much as i love the 'pseudo' shit, i just dont listen to it at as much, its impossible for me to listen to everything i like, which is sad.


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> well when you compare this shit to their old shit you cant deny that their old shit is a lot better, regardless of whether you like the band or not.



"A lot better"? Nah. Maybe a bit better. It's still bland songwriting, whether or not they throw in the standard -core melodies (palm mute the open, pick the 5 on the next string, palm open, 7, palm open, 8, etc.) and a bunch of pinches. I really don't understand how bands like this have actual fans. Not trying to be inflammatory here, I'm just really at a loss.


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 2, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> in other news, who here digs math metal?



Not really. 

Anybody else here hate Attack Attack? They are so AWFUL!!!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> "A lot better"? Nah. Maybe a bit better. It's still bland songwriting, whether or not they throw in the standard -core melodies (palm mute the open, pick the 5 on the next string, palm open, 7, palm open, 8, etc.) and a bunch of pinches. I really don't understand how bands like this have actual fans. Not trying to be inflammatory here, I'm just really at a loss.



Bland? Sunn O))) is bland. Pop music is bland. The new bmth album is bland. 
Duel guitars with hardass drums is not bland. 
K, I'll admit, Sunn's effects are pretty awesome, but their melodies are kinda slapped on. 
But Bring Me the Horizon's "count your blessings" album is where it's at, fool. Check out "braile" from that album.


----------



## Hir (Feb 2, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Duel guitars with hardass drums is not bland.


*dual

Oh god overcomplicated mentality.

More instruments =/= Less bland.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 2, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> *dual
> 
> Oh god overcomplicated mentality.
> 
> More instruments =/= Less bland.


Agreed, music isn't "too many cooks spoil the broth".

Arcade Fire is pretty cool. And Josh's Band. Which is about 100 strong or something. Sounds pretty good imo.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 2, 2010)

Whoa... I made a monster thread 
_**_


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Duel guitars with hardass drums is not bland.



lol


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> "A lot better"? Nah. Maybe a bit better. It's still bland songwriting, whether or not they throw in the standard -core melodies (palm mute the open, pick the 5 on the next string, palm open, 7, palm open, 8, etc.) and a bunch of pinches. I really don't understand how bands like this have actual fans. Not trying to be inflammatory here, I'm just really at a loss.



eh, they do a bit more than that, not so much in that song though. the main deal with the mutes in between notes is so that the notes are staccato without there being nothing at all in between them. some bands do one mute in between every note a little too much, i definitely agree with that. what i actually do when i write some of my metalcore sounding verse riffs is ill write a melody with no staccato notes, then add the mutes in after i figure out the melody. the way i write music is a bit different than how most people do it, especially within the genre i play, but then again i also have influences ranging all across the metal and hardcore spectrum. and youre cool, youre not being a dick about it.




Apoc666 said:


> Not really.
> 
> Anybody else here hate Attack Attack? They are so AWFUL!!!



haha i actually like them ;p
*awaits incoming flames from certain members*


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 2, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Bland? Sunn O))) is bland. Pop music is bland. The new bmth album is bland.
> Duel guitars with hardass drums is not bland.
> K, I'll admit, Sunn's effects are pretty awesome, but their melodies are kinda slapped on.
> But Bring Me the Horizon's "count your blessings" album is where it's at, fool. Check out "braile" from that album.



no offense dude but your arguments tend to negate any points i try to make...
you cant counter elitism with more elitism, it just makes you look bad and hypocritical.
not trying to be a dick, just making a point here.


----------



## Hir (Feb 3, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> K, I'll admit, Sunn's effects are pretty awesome, but their melodies are kinda slapped on.


You still seem to totally miss the point of Sunn...


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 3, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> .
> K, I'll admit, Sunn's effects are pretty awesome, but their melodies are kinda slapped on.
> But Bring Me the Horizon's "count your blessings" album is where it's at, fool. Check out "braile" from that album.



Have you ever heard of a soundscape? If not don't knock Sunn O))).

BMTH good? They're metalcore! Metalcore sucks!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 3, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> Have you ever heard of a soundscape? If not don't knock Sunn O))).
> 
> BMTH good? They're metalcore! Metalcore sucks!


Deathcore. Death metal + mathcore. It's like metalcore in a way, but they don't sing and talk about suicide and do all that hardcore dancing bullshit, they pigsqueal and talk about brutal shit.


DarkNoctus said:


> You still seem to totally miss the point of Sunn...


Not bein rude but what is the point of Sunn?


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 3, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Deathcore. Death metal + mathcore. It's like metalcore in a way, but they don't sing and talk about suicide and do all that hardcore dancing bullshit, they pigsqueal and talk about brutal shit.



im sorry but you're a fucking idiot.


edit: nevermind, i lied. you're 16, i shouldn't have expected much better.

edit #2: just GTFO either way. seriously.


----------



## Hir (Feb 3, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Not bein rude but what is the point of Sunn?


It's a sound you experience, not something you merely listen to as if it were just another song.

Soundscapes, look them up.


----------



## Takun (Feb 3, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> im sorry but you're a fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> edit: nevermind, i lied. you're 16, i shouldn't have expected much better.
> ...




Teehee.  :3c


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 3, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> im sorry but you're a fucking idiot.
> .



He is wrong, but not off by much, sadly.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 3, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> He is wrong, but not off by much, sadly.



its not that, its the fact that he has no clue what the fuck any of that even means.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 3, 2010)

Behemoth.....   =.  Epic     Lol


----------



## Aden (Feb 3, 2010)

Aden said:


> \Mine's this coming thursday



Guys I got to give Paul Masvidal a hug on my birthday, best thing ever y/y


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 3, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> im sorry but you're a fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> edit: nevermind, i lied. you're 16, i shouldn't have expected much better.
> ...


What the fuck?! Who's on their period? Don't send me a fucking friend request if your gonna turn around and bitch off about the same shit i've been talking about the whole time I've been on this thread.


DarkNoctus said:


> It's a sound you experience, not something you merely listen to as if it were just another song.
> 
> Soundscapes, look them up.


I listen to music for the melody. The way they put the notes together just right, if they do. It's hard to explain, but I don't listen to the song for the...what do you mean experience? How does it differ from the way I normally listen to a song?


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DusJOnotMIg

birdflesh
no way to top that.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 3, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DusJOnotMIg
> 
> birdflesh
> no way to top that.



AAAHHH!! DDDD <~~~~~Look at that! I grew multiple mouths to show how happy I am right now! That was fucking amazing! Now to crazy about the drummers vox though.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 3, 2010)

i love bridflesh.
they remind me autopsy, you know drumms + vocals all in one


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 3, 2010)

MOAR N MOAR GRINDCORE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqXXMVZxJS4


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 3, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> i love bridflesh.
> they remind me autopsy, you know drumms + vocals all in one


Yeah, like Genesis ...o.o


mpcaap said:


> MOAR N MOAR GRINDCORE
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqXXMVZxJS4



actually, I think that's called wtfcore.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 3, 2010)

not really, i may not be a fan of subgenres, but im pretty much sure that is straight pornocore.

like <spermswamp3


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 3, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> not really, i may not be a fan of subgenres, but im pretty much sure that is straight pornocore.
> 
> like <spermswamp3



Awe yeah. Oh btw, ZOMBIE POWER!


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 3, 2010)

YAY ZOOMBAYE!!!

fuck vampires, we're thy true undead


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 3, 2010)

That video of Birdflesh kinda made me laugh, not because of what they were doing, or how they were dressed, but at the fact that the drummer is the vocalist too.

So it's like, he's set on his band for life. Usually the hardest things to find are the drummer, or vocalist; that dude can fire both of the guitarists, or just go on his own - pick up another guitarist, and be like "FUCK YOU, I have another band".

Amazing.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 3, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> YAY ZOOMBAYE!!!
> 
> fuck vampires, we're thy true undead



Fuck yeah! Sometimes our limbs fall off, but ya know what? Everybody likes peach trees and their limbs fall off too!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 3, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> That video of Birdflesh kinda made me laugh, not because of what they were doing, or how they were dressed, but at the fact that the drummer is the vocalist too.
> 
> So it's like, he's set on his band for life. Usually the hardest things to find are the drummer, or vocalist; that dude can fire both of the guitarists, or just go on his own - pick up another guitarist, and be like "FUCK YOU, I have another band".
> 
> Amazing.



Damn! I thought it was just hard over here...
D) that's what she said.

But yeah, I've seen a lot of drummer/vocalists but that is just fucking crazy!


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 3, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Damn! I thought it was just hard over here...
> D) that's what she said.
> 
> But yeah,* I've seen a lot of drummer/vocalists *but that is just fucking crazy!



thats what you think, but everytime you ask "do you play any instrument", most people will tell you yeah i sing, or yeah i play the drumms.
the moment you start looking for a *real* drummer or a *real* vocalist...well, you understand.

i kicked out my drummer on december, and i still havent found any, and its strating to get on my nerves.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 3, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> That video of Birdflesh kinda made me laugh, not because of what they were doing, or how they were dressed, but at the fact that the drummer is the vocalist too.
> 
> So it's like, he's set on his band for life. Usually the hardest things to find are the drummer, or vocalist; that dude can fire both of the guitarists, or just go on his own - pick up another guitarist, and be like "FUCK YOU, I have another band".
> 
> Amazing.



*thinks*...
DAMN, i gotta learn how to play drumms.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 3, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> thats what you think, but everytime you ask "do you play any instrument", most people will tell you yeah i sing, or yeah i play the drumms.
> the moment you start looking for a *real* drummer or a *real* vocalist...well, you understand.
> 
> i kicked out my drummer on december, and i still havent found any, and its strating to get on my nerves.



The hardest thing I can play is "raining blood" by Slayer, but I play guitar, bass, mixtables, keyboards, or vox (good).


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 3, 2010)

It's not that hard o_o

Assuming you already know how to time music, from there, you just gotta learn to use your limbs separately (or in opposites, if you think about it), and then spread your ability to time music to each one :v


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 3, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> It's not that hard o_o
> 
> Assuming you already know how to time music, from there, you just gotta learn to use your limbs separately (or in opposites, if you think about it), and then spread your ability to time music to each one :v



Yeah, I wasn't saying it was hard. I was saying I'm not that great of a drummer, because the hardest thing I can play is "raining blood", which is just real fast bass, 1/8 crash, and 1/16 snare, and then a roll, then reapeat, then roll, they that breakdown that's like nothing but bass and crash, and then repeat verse.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 3, 2010)

idk, i dont like slayer.
i tried to play the song long ago with one dude, but we were only messing around, we didnt learn the whole song tho.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 3, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> idk, i dont like slayer.
> i tried to play the song long ago with one dude, but we were only messing around, we didnt learn the whole song tho.



I winged it perfect on the first try. It's easy as balls. Took me the rest of the day to learn the guitar, bass, and vox. I'm too young to sing just like that, though.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 3, 2010)

ORLY?

how old are ye?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 3, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> ORLY?
> 
> how old are ye?



16. I live in Texas, though, so I'm sure whatever you're thinking is out of the question.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 4, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> What the fuck?! Who's on their period? Don't send me a fucking friend request if your gonna turn around and bitch off about the same shit i've been talking about the whole time I've been on this thread.



nahh dude, you totally deserved that. that was the stupidest comment ive ever seen, you had it coming bro.


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 4, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Behemoth.....   =.  Epic     Lol



WHAT?? I'll burn you! No I'm just kidding, it's your opinion and I respect it


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 4, 2010)

srsly, behemoth sucks. 
even belphegor beats em, and they suck too.


----------



## Hir (Feb 4, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I listen to music for the melody. The way they put the notes together just right, if they do. It's hard to explain, but I don't listen to the song for the...what do you mean experience? How does it differ from the way I normally listen to a song?


Only way I can tell you how it feels is to tell you to try it for yourself.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 4, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Only way I can tell you how it feels is to tell you to try it for yourself.



Well, I did...I'm going to a party tommorow. I bet it's better when I'm on acid. Lol. We'll find out tommorow night.

Edit: or Saturday morning :/


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 4, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> acid



that shits horrible for you and your brain.
dont be proud of doing it.


----------



## Aden (Feb 4, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> that shits horrible for you and your brain.
> dont be proud of doing it.



Nah, let the kid make his own mistakes. He'll learn better.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 5, 2010)

i dont get drugs.
aint your dudes, some booze and some music enough?


----------



## Aden (Feb 5, 2010)

If you can't enjoy some music without drugs, there's no reason to listen to that music. What's the point?


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 5, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> i dont get drugs.
> aint your dudes, some booze and some music enough?



with some bud in the mix too but thats it.

well maybe some mushrooms from time to time too if you go easy on them xD
that can be pretty fun too.


drugs are pretty stupid if you ask me(as in anything heavier than weed or alcohol)

but then again, all the cool kids do them.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 5, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> that shits horrible for you and your brain.
> dont be proud of doing it.


 Me and mah friends always play ssb, sonic, some Mario, and I guess other stuff. Mostly not too realistic like gta or Call of Duty. Also we're gonna watch The Invisibles because it makes NO sense. I don't do it cos it's cool. I do it to make myself go "WTF". Plus, have you ever played guitar when being self taught? "wtf!?"



Aden said:


> Nah, let the kid make his own mistakes. He'll learn better.


Dude, my friends giving me advice. Mind your own buisness.


----------



## Hir (Feb 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Dude, my friends giving me advice. Mind your own buisness.


Yeah Aden, back off, I think he's totally entitled to get drugs and life advice in a metal thread. I mean, gosh.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Me and mah friends always play ssb, sonic, some Mario, and I guess other stuff. Mostly not too realistic like gta or Call of Duty. Also we're gonna watch The Invisibles because it makes NO sense. I don't do it cos it's cool. I do it to make myself go "WTF". Plus, have you ever played guitar when being self taught? "wtf!?"



smoke a fat blunt then play L4D2 on a 60" widescreen TV with the volume up and the lights off. thatll make you say WTF harder than any hallucinogen, plus its better for you and youre actually seeing what youre seeing.

or you can just watch the yellow submarine sober. for increased WTF effect, take a few bong rips before and during it.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 5, 2010)

For the record I used to enjoy music less on pot.

YMMV.

I also hate music when I'm drunk.

It is what it is.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Me and mah friends always play ssb, sonic, some Mario, and I guess other stuff. Mostly not too realistic like gta or Call of Duty. Also we're gonna watch The Invisibles because it makes NO sense. I don't do it cos it's cool. I do it to make myself go "WTF". Plus, have you ever played guitar when being self taught? "wtf!?"



dude, i dont wanna trash your friends, but if you need drugs to go wtf when you are with them, you need to meet people a lil more interesting.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 6, 2010)

So I moved out of my Vader-moment, and now I'm pushed more into Dark Tranquility, Cradle of Filth, and Dimmu Borgir. 



I have a thing for Dani. He's girly.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 6, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> dude, i dont wanna trash your friends, but if you need drugs to go wtf when you are with them, you need to meet people a lil more interesting.



yea this. one of my friends makes me die laughing when were both sober.



Lastdirewolf said:


> So I moved out of my Vader-moment, and now I'm pushed more into Dark Tranquility, Cradle of Filth, and Dimmu Borgir.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing for Dani. He's girly.



good choices =D


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 6, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> So I moved out of my Vader-moment, and now I'm pushed more into Dark Tranquility, Cradle of Filth, and Dimmu Borgir.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing for Dani. He's girly.



NOOOOOOOO
cradle of shit and demon burger? shit man, they are shame to the trve kvlt. they spend more time doing their makeup and taking pics than writing their musics or playing at shows.

the only fairly good thing CoF ever produced was their first demo, you know the blackend goregrind one.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 6, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> yea this. one of my friends makes me die laughing when were both sober.



yah i think im that guy, i trade blood and pain for lols


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 6, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> NOOOOOOOO
> cradle of shit and demon burger? shit man, they are shame to the trve kvlt. they spend more time doing their makeup and taking pics than writing their musics or playing at shows.
> 
> the only fairly good thing CoF ever produced was their first demo, you know the blackend goregrind one.



I didn't say I was proud of my choices ;v but it's what catches my ear right now.


----------



## Hir (Feb 6, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> So I moved out of my Vader-moment, and now I'm pushed more into Dark Tranquility, Cradle of Filth, and Dimmu Borgir.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing for Dani. He's girly.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 6, 2010)

The only one I can bear of those three is DT, have not heard anything since Fiction..but I know CoF and DB have gone down the shitter a long time ago.


----------



## Aden (Feb 6, 2010)

Glaice said:


> The only one I can bear of those three is DT, have not heard anything since Fiction



Fiction is their latest. They have something new coming up this year.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 6, 2010)

Glaice said:


> The only one I can bear of those three is DT, have not heard anything since Fiction..but I know CoF and DB have gone down the shitter a long time ago.



i agree with you on them going downhill for sure. midian was one of their best CDs in my opinion if not their best. from the cradle to enslave is probably one of my favorite EPs in existence, and i actually really like nymphetamine. dusk and her embrace was great and their lovecraft and witchhearts compilation was amazing in my book. i really didnt like damnation and a day, and i think thornography sucks compared to the rest of their shit. 

i was never huge on dimmu borgir though ive liked them for a while, but from what i have heard their older shit was better for the most part, but i love progenies of the great apocalypse, even though thats probably their most well known and not 'kvlt' song.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 7, 2010)

i never really cared much bout them, but its sad how satyricon is following the same steps. that balck crow shit was a dickslap to their own face, its so shitty its makes K.I.N.G look good.

i miss the old dark medieval times.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 7, 2010)

I pretty much only listen to Midian, minus a song or two here or there from the album after that. Nothing new. Seems almost every new album, across the board of the bands I listen to tend to suck harder and harder. 

I know they're trying to sell CD's, and havta sorta meet this mainstream/poppy sort of level, but man is it getting annoying.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 7, 2010)

Glaice said:


> The only one I can bear of those three is DT, have not heard anything since Fiction..but I know CoF and DB have gone down the shitter a long time ago.



DT's been on a parabolic slide since Character, they aren't even trying anymore ): .



Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> i was never huge on dimmu borgir though ive liked them for a while, but from what i have heard their older shit was better for the most part, but i love progenies of the great apocalypse, even though thats probably their most well known and not 'kvlt' song.



Their first couple of CDs are shit bollix, then they made an EP with a couple of alright songs on it and one OK CD. Then they decided not completely sucking was too hard and got even worse than before :V .



mpcaap said:


> i never really cared much bout them, but its sad how satyricon is following the same steps. that balck crow shit was a dickslap to their own face, its so shitty its makes K.I.N.G look good.
> 
> i miss the old dark medieval times.


 
 I could never get into their first couple of CDs, the whole medieval aesthetic has never worked for me. Rebel Extravaganza and to a lesser extent the CDs on either side of it make up their best material IMO, although Fuel for Hatred was shit and tragically a sign of things to come :[ .


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 7, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I pretty much only listen to Midian, minus a song or two here or there from the album after that. Nothing new. Seems almost every new album, across the board of the bands I listen to tend to suck harder and harder.
> 
> I know they're trying to sell CD's, and havta sorta meet this mainstream/poppy sort of level, but man is it getting annoying.



yea it really sucks, a lot of the time its the label's fault too. especially with bands that have been around for as long as cradle they being to be like fuck it, weve been doing this for how long? lets just do what they want, were living the life xD.

i love midian though. nymphetamine is really the only newer cd by them that i really liked, just something about it, especially both of the title tracks, really grabbed a hold of me.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 7, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Their first couple of CDs are shit bollix, then they made an EP with a couple of alright songs on it and one OK CD. Then they decided not completely sucking was too hard and got even worse than before :V .



LOL yea, they didnt impress me as much as other bands have, i just thought they had a really nice sound.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 7, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> LOL yea, they didnt impress me as much as other bands have, i just thought they had a really nice sound.



This is pretty much as close as they ever got to not sucking. They're a joke band, that's all they'll ever be :V .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GQTDUMMSys&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5BudUtJoiQ&feature=related


----------



## Hir (Feb 7, 2010)

Shamefully, I really enjoyed The Serpantine Offering from Il Sorte Diaboli. But the rest of that album was total shit.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 7, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> This is pretty much as close as they ever got to not sucking. They're a joke band, that's all they'll ever be :V .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GQTDUMMSys&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5BudUtJoiQ&feature=related



idk shit like that has always appealed to me for some reason xD
i may have to actually look into them a little more now, thanks ;p


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 7, 2010)

Some of Dimmu's old stuff was fine but I prefer Sunn O))) or Moonsorrow or maybe Summoning


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 9, 2010)

Speaking of Dimmu..a little amusement...

[yt]IBI9oJbUS60[/yt]

Surely some here have seen this.


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 9, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Speaking of Dimmu..a little amusement...
> 
> [yt]IBI9oJbUS60[/yt]
> 
> Surely some here have seen this.



Gonna laugh my fucking head off. Classic


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 23, 2010)

Bumpie.

Any Manilla Road fans lingering around?


----------



## torachi (Feb 23, 2010)

Not a metal fan really, I dig Maiden and Rage. My only reason for posting in this thread is in 2002 I took DXM and saw Tool on the Lateralus tour. With the music and the double screens playing video art by Alex Grey...it was easily the most amazing concert experience of my life. Fucking love Tool.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm on a Summoning binge as of late, and I'm starting to get really into MÃ¥negarm.


----------



## Cyann (Feb 24, 2010)

Past Favs: Pantera, Slayer, and Metallica.

Still Together: Bullet For My Valentine{Not Scream Aim Fire as much as the Poison} Five Finger Death Punch, Whitechapel, Behemoth, Mudvayne.

That BFMV Cd, The Poison, was the best $15 I *EVER* spent.

My Favourite Types: Thrash, Core, Death, and Nu.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Feb 24, 2010)

Cyann said:


> Past Favs: Pantera, Slayer, and Metallica.
> 
> Still Together: Bullet For My Valentine{Not Scream Aim Fire as much as the Poison} Five Finger Death Punch, Whitechapel, Behemoth, Mudvayne.
> 
> ...



I think you might like Gojira, you should check them out.  They're one of my favorites.


----------



## Aden (Feb 24, 2010)

Cyann said:


> Past Favs: Pantera, Slayer, and Metallica.
> 
> Still Together: Bullet For My Valentine{Not Scream Aim Fire as much as the Poison} Five Finger Death Punch, Whitechapel, Behemoth, Mudvayne.
> 
> ...



It sounds like you'd like Trivium


----------



## Cyann (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll peek about later.

Also, Mastadon, All That Remains, Suicidal Tendencies, and Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 24, 2010)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> I think you might like Gojira, you should check them out.  They're one of my favorites.



Got the album The Way of All Flesh


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 24, 2010)

I listened to Judas Priest's "Juggulator" the other day

What a silly album


----------



## Melkor (Feb 24, 2010)

I love me some Billy Joel


----------



## Gaybriel (Feb 24, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I listened to Judas Priest's "Juggulator" the other day
> 
> What a silly album




Judas Priest in general is quite quite silly.


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Feb 24, 2010)

wooohooo I'm gonna see Finntroll live tomorrow


----------



## Hir (Feb 24, 2010)

SpetsnazFox said:


> wooohooo I'm gonna see Finntroll live tomorrow


Awesome!!! Did you hear their new album? I really like it.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 24, 2010)

I have not kept dibs on Finntroll for a while, I might go and do that later..and why are the few past posters mentioning -core music?


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Feb 24, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> Got the album The Way of All Flesh



All 4 albums are great, so it's hard to go wrong with them.


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 24, 2010)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> All 4 albums are great, so it's hard to go wrong with them.



I've been meaning to get all their albums


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Feb 24, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> I've been meaning to get all their albums



You won't regret it, hehe.

My personal favorite is "From Mars to Sirius."


----------



## Hir (Feb 24, 2010)

Listening to Estatic Fear. I need more folk doom, does anyone know more folk doom? I need more.


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 24, 2010)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> You won't regret it, hehe.
> 
> My personal favorite is "From Mars to Sirius."



I've been meaning to get that


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Feb 24, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Listening to Estatic Fear. I need more folk doom, does anyone know more folk doom? I need more.



Try Uaral.  Sorry if it's not what you were looking for


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 24, 2010)

Been digging the Faxed Heads lately

Check em out:

[yt]Ey0mkZsuC9o[/yt]


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh God, we've breached 1k!


(Abandon ship?)


Also: Listening to way to much AC/DC & Vader right now.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 24, 2010)

So anybody get laid yet??






I didn't think so


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 25, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> So anybody get laid yet??



I have but I don't really post in this thread so I'm not sure if that counts


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 25, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I have but I don't really post in this thread so I'm not sure if that counts



Tell us about it in the most metal way conceivable 

( ï¾Ÿãƒ®ï¾Ÿ)


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 25, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Tell us about it in the most metal way conceivable
> 
> ( ï¾Ÿãƒ®ï¾Ÿ)



If I did that you wouldn't be able to understand a fucking thing that I was saying though


----------



## Hir (Feb 25, 2010)

Valdyr Nordvindr said:


> Try Uaral.  Sorry if it's not what you were looking for


I already have their discography. :c

I make folk/doom myself, but it's not very good. Well, production wise. lolbedroomprojects.


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 25, 2010)

DN has some great songs


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 25, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I already have their discography. :c
> 
> I make folk/doom myself, but it's not very good. Well, production wise. lolbedroomprojects.



I'll show you a bedroom project


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Feb 25, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I already have their discography. :c
> 
> I make folk/doom myself, but it's not very good. Well, production wise. lolbedroomprojects.



I don't think I have anything else them, I'm at as much a loss as you


----------



## Hir (Feb 25, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> DN has some great songs


Thanks c:


Dyluck said:


> I'll show you a bedroom project


oh boy :3c


----------



## Hir (Feb 25, 2010)

LOOK GUYS I FOUND SOME MORE FOLK DOOM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjK0rddqxig

CCCCCCCCC:


----------



## XxLostLovexX (Feb 25, 2010)

1. Slipknot

2. Death Metal

3. Killswitch Engage next month

Metal is my life!!


----------



## Takun (Feb 25, 2010)

Can it please be new Alcest time?


----------



## Hir (Feb 25, 2010)

Takun said:


> Can it please be new Alcest time?


New album in March!!! Can't wait aahhh!!! 


XxLostLovexX said:


> 1. Slipknot
> 
> 2. Death Metal
> 
> ...


Don't spoil my good mood. Shoo, SHOO!


----------



## XxLostLovexX (Feb 25, 2010)

k cya


----------



## Aden (Feb 25, 2010)

XxLostLovexX said:


> 1. Slipknot
> 
> 2. Death Metal
> 
> ...



Okay, this kind of shit is getting old


----------



## Hir (Feb 25, 2010)

XxLostLovexX said:


> k cya


Well.

At least you listened.

I hope you realise if I see you again I'll force you to go away.


----------



## XxLostLovexX (Feb 25, 2010)

Dont worry im already suicidal ill make it easier for the whole fucking world


----------



## Takun (Feb 25, 2010)

http://imgur.com/oqeY7.gif


real life doesn't loop though.


----------



## Aden (Feb 25, 2010)

XxLostLovexX said:


> Dont worry im already suicidal ill make it easier for the whole fucking world



XxWe could tellxX


----------



## XxLostLovexX (Feb 25, 2010)

haha?


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Feb 25, 2010)

I like Genghis Tron the most out of all the metal i've listen to.

Industrial core is my fave.

I havent been to any METAL concerts.... alt rock and jazz, though... eh... i need to get to a metal concert.

I'm in a metal band. do you think it would be stupid for us to wear cat ears and stuff on stage?


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Feb 25, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> I like Genghis Tron the most out of all the metal i've listen to.
> 
> Industrial core is my fave.
> 
> ...



Depends on who your audience is.  If you're one of those "ironic" hipster metal bands, go right ahead, but in my opinion it would look kind of silly and doesn't fit the music.

Keep the furry costumes for the FurCons.

EDIT: Or at least not while playing metal.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks man, yeah that does make sense, though.
other non furries said it was faggish...
not that i care.


----------



## Hir (Feb 25, 2010)

XxLostLovexX said:


> Dont worry im already suicidal ill make it easier for the whole fucking world


Please do.


Aden said:


> XxWe could tellxX


Fuck I love you. Every reply you make is perfect. Why can't I be you?


----------



## Aden (Feb 25, 2010)

XxLostLovexX said:


> haha?



You're still with us? :V



DarkNoctus said:


> Fuck I love you. Every reply you make is perfect. Why can't I be you?



D'aw :3c


----------



## XxLostLovexX (Feb 25, 2010)

Im still here


----------



## Hir (Feb 25, 2010)

:3

IDK why I'm listening to a song I made over and over... Bedroom projects are fun. Photoshop is even more fun, wee EP cover in 5 minutes.



XxLostLovexX said:


> Im still here



Go away. Also, get rid of your signature.

You realise if hell exists, it's going to be like, fiery? Fire = Light? It would hardly be dim, unlike your common sense.


----------



## XxLostLovexX (Feb 25, 2010)

Why do you guys hate me anyway i dont what i did but whatever it was im sorry


----------



## Aden (Feb 25, 2010)

XxLostLovexX said:


> Why do you guys hate me anyway i dont what i did but whatever it was im sorry



Uh, we don't hate you for one thing

But going into a metal thread and extolling the virtues of Slipknot and Killswitch does not help your case


----------



## XxLostLovexX (Feb 25, 2010)

What do you preferr


----------



## Takun (Feb 25, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Please do.
> 
> Fuck I love you. Every reply you make is perfect. Why can't I be you?


WHY CAN'T I BE YOU?


----------



## XxLostLovexX (Feb 25, 2010)

What about KoRn are they so bad?


----------



## Aden (Feb 25, 2010)

XxLostLovexX said:


> What about KoRn are they so bad?



Okay I'm calling troll


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats your favorite metal band ever? Oh mai, Hanzel Und Gretyl, definitly.

Favored genre of metal? death.

concerts you've gone to? Mom say's they're too dangerous. I have never been to a concert by any band.


----------



## Hir (Feb 26, 2010)

Takun said:


> WHY CAN'T I BE YOU?


aaahhhh


----------



## Morroke (Feb 26, 2010)

I've been listening to Veil of Maya a ton lately.


----------



## Hir (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh god, listening to the newest Nokturnal Mortum. Holy shit how did I overlook this?! Brilliant stuff, possibly the album of last year!!! <3

[yt]p4ZzqWhvOVA[/yt]


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 27, 2010)

Dear God! I just heard the entire album by Attack Attack! Fucking hell it is SHIT!


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 28, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Oh god, listening to the newest Nokturnal Mortum. Holy shit how did I overlook this?! Brilliant stuff, possibly the album of last year!!! <3



Lol nsbm, since when are you a white supremacist DN :V ?


----------



## Hir (Feb 28, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Lol nsbm, since when are you a white supremacist DN :V ?


Since they made good music of course. :V


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 28, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Since they made good music of course. :V



Lol :V .


----------



## Adam Crowley (Mar 1, 2010)

We Will Rise - Arch Enemy

Love uplifting songs like this one.

I like just about any kind of metal: Death, Black, Heavy, Melodick, Thrash, etc.

Love all of Frederic Motte's stuff:
Adam (Garage Mix)

Much Love forStrykjÃ¤rn

Also love old shtuff like Ozzy's Mr. Crowley.

 And mad mad love for all things Skitzo related.

 So yeah, I'm pretty diverse. I love metal in general. : D


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 2, 2010)

XxLostLovexX said:


> What about KoRn are they so bad?



Not metal, I'm afraid...certain users in the thread will/may ostracize you for bringing up such a band in here.

Now, might you have any _metal_ favorites by any chance? Even if it's Iron Maiden, that's fine.

I also wonder if anyone else listens to the german black metal group Aeba here..


----------



## Aden (Mar 2, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Not metal, I'm afraid...certain users in the thread will/may ostracize you for bringing up such a band in here.



Since when did you start being nice?


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't have to be a dick to people mentioning non-metal/-core/nu-metal in this thread to converse, y'know..


----------



## Aden (Mar 2, 2010)

Glaice said:


> I don't have to be a dick to people mentioning non-metal/-core/nu-metal in this thread to converse, y'know..



Yeah but you usually are so that's why I asked

Don't worry I am too about half the time


----------



## Takun (Mar 2, 2010)

So looking around the cities here, Metallica albums are still $19.   Ahahaha, no thanks.


----------



## Aeturnus (Mar 2, 2010)

Fuck Metallica. I wouldn't even download their albums for free. Sorry, I'd rather use my space for something more enjoyable.


----------



## Hir (Mar 3, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> Fuck Metallica. I wouldn't even download their albums for free. Sorry, I'd rather use my space for something more enjoyable.


I'm with you on that one.


----------



## Hir (Mar 6, 2010)

Guess what guys.

New Alcest album leaked.

Guess what guys.

It's REALLY fucking good.

Guess what guys.

I shouldn't post the link here. PM me if you want it.


----------



## Lane The Slain (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm a Avid heavy metal fan... I mainley listen to Disturbed, Slipknot, Lamb of God, Kreator, Death, a little Slayer, and Hatbreed.

My favorite band has to be Disurbed because they got me on my path into other metal bands.


----------



## Hir (Mar 6, 2010)

After listening to the new Alcest again I've decided it isn't as good as the first album. First half of the album is good (Particularly track 1, that's AMAZING), last half is either filler or just doesn't work.

65%.


----------



## Lane The Slain (Mar 6, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> After listening to the new Alcest again I've decided it isn't as good as the first album. First half of the album is good (Particularly track 1, that's AMAZING), last half is either filler or just doesn't work.
> 
> 65%.


 
What kind of metal sub genre are they? I need someone new to listen to.


----------



## Sulggo (Mar 6, 2010)

Give me true metal or give me death!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, I'm kinda new to metal, discovered it in 2007. Well, I knew what metal was, but it wasn't until 2007 that I knew it was what I liked. I just had an interest for the heaviest and fastest music I could find. But it's kind of embarrassing, because it started with Disturbed, who might not even count as metal, then DragonForce, but then I found Iron Maiden, which was real metal (although I've grown kinda bored of them now).

Some time after I discovered the wonders of thrash metal. It started with Slayer, I think, fantastic band (my favorite album is their new one, as weird as that might sound). Then I started to really like Metallica to the point where they were my favorite band... I can't remember why, not even their oldest music was half as fast and heavy as Slayer, but they're alright. I saw them live last year, it was my first concert ever. It was super fun, even if their performance was mediocre at best.

Some time after the 'Tallica concert I just kind of got bored of metal for a while. Possibly because Metallica grew boring over time and I was too piss poor to buy new albums, and I thought I had seen (or heard) it all.

Then I started watching some random speakonia parody series on YouTube by someone who was into metal, and he always used these kickass metal songs that really caught my attention.

One time he used some song by Sodom. I looked them up, bought their Code Red album and it blew me away like no other album I had bought at that point, to me they were even faster and heavier than Slayer (I realize this sort of thing can be subjective). I consider them to be my new favorite band, but I don't know if that's permanent or not, and I hope to see them live here in Sweden very soon.

It's not just thrash I like, but extreme metal in general, but I mostly find thrash to be the best. Other bands I listen to now are Deathrow (a mostly forgotten german band), Celtic Frost, Venom, and some other 80's bands. Black metal is something I have trouble getting into, excessive blast beats are kind of annoying and it looks pretty silly with the face paint and costumes. Mayhem are mildly interesting, but I don't know if I'd be satisfied if I bought an album by them. I'd call black metal "too noisy" but that'd be pointless because all metal is noisy.


----------



## Aden (Mar 7, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Guess what guys.
> 
> New Alcest album leaked.
> 
> ...



Alcest is another one of those bands I've had downloaded for months but haven't listened to :c

I'll put it on my player for the train ride home

Edit: Hasn't leaked on What yet, which means your leak is either crappy quality or a fake D:


----------



## Hir (Mar 7, 2010)

Lane The Slain said:


> What kind of metal sub genre are they? I need someone new to listen to.


Err.....Black/shoegaze? Don't let it put you off, it's beautifully relaxing.


Aden said:


> Alcest is another one of those bands I've had downloaded for months but haven't listened to :c
> 
> I'll put it on my player for the train ride home
> 
> Edit: Hasn't leaked on What yet, which means your leak is either crappy quality or a fake D:


It's real, but crappy quality. :c It's the only leak available, so I'll have to wait until my digipack arrives. D:

Still though, it's good enough to tell it's not quite as good as the first album.

I've just realised, both of the Alcest albums take this approach on the tracklist...

1. Best song on the album
2. Second best song on the album
3. Third best song on the album
4. Filler
5. Strange song
6. Song that can't choose a direction

Odd.

Seriously though, listen to track 1 of the new album. It's reeeeally good.


----------



## Aden (Mar 7, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Seriously though, listen to track 1 of the new album. It's reeeeally good.



Nah, I'm one of those weird people that likes to wait for the entire album in good quality so I can listen to it as a whole :3


----------



## Hir (Mar 7, 2010)

Aden said:


> Nah, I'm one of those weird people that likes to wait for the entire album in good quality so I can listen to it as a whole :3


Me too but I simply couldn't resist this one. ;A;


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 7, 2010)

i cant tell you how glad i am about this


its so refreshing to see the metal community adopting the whole navelgazing trend thats going around


no but i thought that alcest song was kinda trite and i think if you listened to an older shoegaze band you would get some better songs and sounds

like cocteau twins :3


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 8, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Seriously though, listen to track 1 of the new album. It's reeeeally good.



It is


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 8, 2010)

Lane The Slain said:


> I'm a Avid heavy metal fan... I mainley listen to Disturbed, Slipknot, Lamb of God, Kreator, Death, a little Slayer, and Hatbreed.



Less of the first three, more of the last four.


----------



## Aden (Mar 8, 2010)

Hatbreed is the metallest of the metal


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 8, 2010)

why dont we talk about thrash cause its been like pretentious jackoff metal for like 20 pages


crossover thrash is gods gift to man

[yt]P05YW3dGEBY[/yt]

PLAY FAST OR DIE

[yt]nlF5lp5x65c[/yt]


----------



## TerrorTheKitty (Mar 10, 2010)

Favorite metal band; Its a tough one either Cradle of Filth or Dimmu Borgir.
Favorite type of metal; Black metal


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 10, 2010)

TerrorTheKitty said:


> Favorite metal band; Its a tough one either Cradle of Filth or Dimmu Borgir.
> Favorite type of metal; Black metal



If you want real black metal check out Gorgoroth or Darkspace


----------



## Hir (Mar 10, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> If you want real black metal check out Gorgoroth or Darkspace


Though I *WOULD* recommend Darkspace (With all my heart too), on the terms of black metal, I'd sooner recommend Horna, Burzum, Absurd, Tsjuder and Immortal over them.

But yes, Darkspace are amazing.

@TerrorTheKitty: It doesn't look like you like black metal at all, looking at your favourite bands.


On the subject, I've recently found that October Falls have a new one coming out in April, consisting of only one 42 minute track. There's a sample on his website, and it sounds pretty fucking sweet. I'm ridiculously excited.

http://koti.welho.com/mlehto4/of/of.html


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 10, 2010)

hey 

hey


hey


shut the fuck up



its thrash time 

[yt]_yn68eGDZL4[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Mar 10, 2010)

no >:C

[yt]-n9FEznaMfw[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 10, 2010)

ok ok








now its grind time

[yt]DcaVw2btZLc[/yt]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 10, 2010)

So I got myself "Pleasure to Kill" by Kreator yesterday and I feel stupid for not getting it earlier, because it's a classic that needs to be heard.

It's kind of strange for me, though, because I've tried listened to Kreator many times before and the songs I heard from their other albums weren't really my taste at all, so I don't know what it is that makes me like this one so much compared to the others.


----------



## Takun (Mar 10, 2010)

Move over for real metal.

[yt]RL3x7TRKJUA[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 10, 2010)

Takun said:


> i shit my pants



you



shut up



Kellie Gator said:


> So I got myself "Pleasure to Kill" by Kreator yesterday and I feel stupid for not getting it earlier, because it's a classic that needs to be heard.



you


i like the way you think


[yt]AqJ5E0rs2Tw[/yt]


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 10, 2010)

Load Blown go back to the noise thread


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 10, 2010)

david this post for you


[yt]OLAol27znn0[/yt]


yeah dog


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 10, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> david this post for you
> 
> yeah dog









What subgenre of metal is this

LOOKS LIKE FAGGOT SHIT


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 10, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> david this post for you
> 
> 
> [yt]OLAol27znn0[/yt]
> ...



Run away from the shitcore


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 11, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> Run away from the shitcore



yeah ignore the 20 minutes of awesome thrash n grind shit and post some jerkoff throwaway sentence about the jokey joke joke video


get stuffed you berk


you might want to watch this video again bro

[yt]nlF5lp5x65c[/yt]

you might learn something


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 11, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> yeah ignore the 20 minutes of awesome thrash n grind shit and post some jerkoff throwaway sentence about the jokey joke joke video
> 
> 
> get stuffed you berk
> ...



It was okay. I got horribly bored after 30 seconds


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 11, 2010)

I take it some of you are familiar with the Rose Funeral incident involving UNO cards?


----------



## Lane The Slain (Mar 11, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> So I got myself "Pleasure to Kill" by Kreator yesterday and I feel stupid for not getting it earlier, because it's a classic that needs to be heard.
> 
> It's kind of strange for me, though, because I've tried listened to Kreator many times before and the songs I heard from their other albums weren't really my taste at all, so I don't know what it is that makes me like this one so much compared to the others.


 
I tried listening to that. The problem is that I cant determine if its english or german.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 12, 2010)

Glaice said:


> I take it some of you are familiar with the Rose Funeral incident involving UNO cards?



no


what happened


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 13, 2010)

On a gig and opening for (replaced a different band at the last minute) bigger names like Nile, Krisiun, Immolation and Dreaming Dead, a pair of 17 year olds in the very front row were playing the card game UNO while they were playing, thus pissing off one or two of the members. They got down and verbally threatened if not also physically assaulting them.

Even one of the members of Immolation has supported people playing UNO while RF was on stage if they're bored after the initial incident in Feburary. The incident also caused their last.fm and wikipedia pages to be attacked and vandalized with UNO related material atop general complaints on the former. Even after the attacks, they got butthurt and had their wiki page deleted.

Even people have made mock Facebook and Myspace accounts to see if cards can get more fans then the band.

Personally, I found the backlash to be hilarious because Rose Funeral were pulling the tough guy bullshit, likely because they are -core (Deathcore to be precise).

You can read in-depth on it at the following links:

http://www.metalsucks.net/2010/02/22/rose-funeral-the-uno-incident/
http://www.metalsucks.net/2010/02/23/more-on-the-rose-funeral-uno-incident/
http://metal-archives.com/board/viewtopic.php?t=62969


----------



## Aden (Mar 13, 2010)

Glaice said:


> On a gig and opening for (replaced a different band at the last minute) bigger names like Nile, Krisiun, Immolation and Dreaming Dead, a pair of 17 year olds in the very front row were playing the card game UNO while they were playing, thus pissing off one or two of the members.



I dunno man that's kinda disrespectfu-



> Rose Funeral... are -core (Deathcore to be precise).



Oh nevermind carry on


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 13, 2010)

Edited and added a bunch of links to the reply of mine above.


----------



## Hir (Mar 13, 2010)

Glaice said:


> On a gig and opening for (replaced a different band at the last minute) bigger names like Nile, Krisiun, Immolation and Dreaming Dead, a pair of 17 year olds in the very front row were playing the card game UNO while they were playing, thus pissing off one or two of the members. They got down and verbally threatened if not also physically assaulting them.
> 
> Even one of the members of Immolation has supported people playing UNO while RF was on stage if they're bored after the initial incident in Feburary. The incident also caused their last.fm and wikipedia pages to be attacked and vandalized with UNO related material atop general complaints on the former. Even after the attacks, they got butthurt and had their wiki page deleted.
> 
> ...


I giggled for ages. Thank you. <3

I want to see them live and sell Uno decks at the venue.


----------



## Aeturnus (Mar 14, 2010)

Take it an extra step. Sell T-shirts that says "Uno rules, and your band sucks!" Or something like that.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 14, 2010)

Lane The Slain said:


> I tried listening to that. The problem is that I cant determine if its english or german.


Definitely Enlgish. Not every band is Rammstein, you know. Although should it really matter if you can determine the language and the lyrics of a song or not?


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> suns of Odin, metal warriors, Warriors of the world ...
> So much fun.



Strike when the iron is hot!!!


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> |Anyoen gone to any good concerts? I saw Iron maiden.



You're so lucky!!!  I almost saw them once.  I was on study abroad in England and Maiden was playing the very day our plane came back to the states


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 23, 2010)

Dis woman kicks ass 

She is METALLOGRAPHER (lul) 

(Heavy Metal Photographer)


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 25, 2010)

@Load_Blown Do you like Municipal Waste?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 27, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> @Load_Blown Do you like Municipal Waste?



Yeah. Listened to _Waste 'em All_ today. I used to hold a grudge against all this new thrash stuff for being "retro", but I figure in a time of deathcore nonsense and "serious" metal, it's good to find some nice populist metal guys that just want to jump around and drink beer. I mean, Slayer was really the only one of the Big 4 that really THRASHED and they are getting up there in years.

They also have maybe my favorite metal drummer Dave Witte in the band (Discordance Axis, Melt-Banana, AND Burnt By The Sun).


----------



## Apoc666 (Mar 28, 2010)

They're quite cool. My first song was Mind Eraser


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Mar 28, 2010)

I cant live (or die) without this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-OPe_AlDeM&feature=related
Or anything else from that album.

Once I discovered furs were discussing EXTREME metal here and not rap-core I immediately joined up.  Metal is my life and I've spent 11 years digging up bands on M.A. just trying to find more music.  All furs or even fellow GLBT people I have met never liked any of my music.  this is a huge eye-opener for me and I ope I can finally find someone to spew forth all my metal research on... 
Here's some more harder to find recordings I adore:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7cMQcA08x8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OL1CFBgLx0M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqWzZjZt7CY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZ2TSpTBIMY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRmwfsF7VbA


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 28, 2010)

Good first impression when it comes to the topic of metal, Ryan. Sergal is pleased!


----------



## Aden (Mar 28, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> All furs or even fellow GLBT people I have met never liked any of my music.



ew why are they screaming all the time, can't they just be normal and sing like coldplay, are they emo and angry
</mySister>

But seriously, not bad at all.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Mar 28, 2010)

Aden said:


> ew why are they screaming all the time, can't they just be normal and sing like coldplay, are they emo and angry
> </mySister>
> 
> But seriously, not bad at all.



I'm excited!  So what do you listen to?  I overheard Opeth.. who I have one album of, but usually disregard for the huge amount of hype thrown on them for not really doing as much as say... Lykathea Aflame!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF6AazbybME


----------



## Aden (Mar 28, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> I'm excited!  So what do you listen to?  I overheard Opeth.. who I have one album of, but usually disregard for the huge amount of hype thrown on them for not really doing as much as say... Lykathea Aflame!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF6AazbybME



Lykathea Aflame is fucking amazing
Do like In the Woods... or Ved Buens Ende? :3

Lately I've been diverging a bit and getting more varied in terms of what I listen to. My last.fm is in my sig if you have one as well


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Mar 29, 2010)

Aden said:


> Lykathea Aflame is fucking amazing
> Do like In the Woods... or Ved Buens Ende? :3









=^.^=

I only really like their old stuff.  "The Wings of my Dreamland" is one of the most beautiful pieces of music.

As for Ved Buens Ende, they are one of the 3 only post-black groups I enjoy.  I've been meaning to get their albums....


----------



## Aden (Mar 29, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> [huge-ass image]



That's pretty damn awesome

\but you really should resize your image for the forum
\\Wish they released on vinyl :c


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Mar 29, 2010)

Aden said:


> That's pretty damn awesome
> 
> \but you really should resize your image for the forum
> \\Wish they released on vinyl :c




They did:

http://www.discogs.com/In-The-Woods-Isle-Of-Men/release/755320

Also could not figure out how to reduce the image smaller without it becoming a blocky mess.  All I have for an image editor is windows paint.

This is very exitign for me.  So my personal favorite style is symphonic black metal.  Right up there is folk metal, anything highly atmospheric but very complex and well-written.  I also like many other progressive metal bands too.  I tend to find deathmetal uninteresing and 'brutish' and I dont even touch metalcore.  For me, Metal is a flight of fancy into something beautiful mystical and spiritual... and sometimes quite horrific and empyrical.  I also have a tendancy to dislike this new trend of prog-stoner-doom or indie-black beacuse it focuses mostly on fuzzy guitars doing very basic ideas over and over.  I also never had a taste for stoner music and that I think has a lot to do with it....


----------



## Aden (Mar 29, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> They did:
> 
> http://www.discogs.com/In-The-Woods-Isle-Of-Men/release/755320



I was looking to buy Omnio, actually. Searched my favorite music stores and found nothing. I know they did release it in that format, but nobody's selling.



> Also could not figure out how to reduce the image smaller without it becoming a blocky mess.  All I have for an image editor is windows paint.



http://www.gimp.org/



> I also never had a taste for stoner music and that I think has a lot to do with it....



I didn't at all either, but recently I've found some pretty good stuff. Intertwines with my recent interest in post rock/metal.


----------



## Takun (Mar 29, 2010)

Electric Wizard.  83


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 30, 2010)

Takun said:


> Electric Wizard.  83



Good stuff but I would also suggest checking out The Obsessed, Spirit Caravan, Warning (UK), Sleep, sHEAVY, Count Raven, Cathedral, Reverend Bizarre, High on Fire and Pentagram.

If you like Death/Doom and/or Funeral Doom metal, take a listen to Evoken, Zaraza, Isole, Skepticism, Shape of Despair, Worship, Doom:vs and Pantheist.


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd have to admit that Static-X and Skindred were what got me into Metal, before somebody mentioned Suffocation on a Skindred video. I was blown away when I had a look at them. Didn't like what I was hearing at first, although it didn't take long to warm to it.

Admittedly, my taste in Metal has really changed in the space of only three years. I've mostly moved on to Extreme Metal, going particularly for Blackened Death Metal or Technical Death Metal, hence me favouring Belphegor, Brain Drill, Suffocation and Necrophagist. Never been to any concerts in my life so far, but it's something I would love to do one day. Over seven years, I've managed to learn how to make use of the vocal styles used in the said genres, although because I have quite a deep voice I find it easier to perform low-pitched growls, going mainly for the style used by Devourment.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 5, 2010)

I can't get into the new Cathedral album...it doesn't rub right with me.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 5, 2010)

[yt]-aovaRsVV28[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (Apr 5, 2010)

Dammit scalies

Stop using metal to indoctrinate Finnish kids. 

You know they can't resist that shit.


----------



## Yoh (Apr 5, 2010)

Whats your favorite metal band ever? hard but I would say Motley Crue

Favored genre of metal? too many 

concerts you've gone to? Crue Fest 2, Shinedown and Saliva, KISS, and projekt revolution.


----------



## entropicage (Apr 5, 2010)

Progressive power metal makes me happy in my soul. I also listen to funeral doom metal (Shape of Despair) but after those two, my genres sort of all blend together into one spiky angry pile of metal.

Favorite bands: Sonata Arctica, SYL/Devin Townsend, Opeth, Behemoth, Therion, 3 Inches of Blood, Dark Tranquility, Soilwork, Howling Syn, Fireball Ministry, Type O Negative, Stream Of Passion, Pandora's Toybox, Pantera, King Diamond, Any project involving Arjen Lucassen.

My first concert ever was the New England Metal and Hardcore festival 2005, three days of music in the Palladium. Other than that, I've been to see Opeth, Sonata Arctica, Type O Negative, Symphony X, and My Life with the Thrill Kill Kult.


----------



## Apoc666 (Apr 5, 2010)

Motley Fucking Crue???

Ugh!


----------



## Whitenoise (Apr 5, 2010)

[yt]KvuOiQop_xY[/yt]


----------



## Axelfox (Apr 5, 2010)

Queensyche:take hold of the flame.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUrnCLWqmzA

BTW,i hate the new format of Youtube. Why can't they change it back?


----------



## Icky (Apr 5, 2010)

Yoh said:


> Whats your favorite metal band ever? hard but I would say Motley Crue
> 
> Favored genre of metal? too many
> 
> concerts you've gone to? Crue Fest 2, Shinedown and Saliva, KISS, and projekt revolution.



Crue Fest 2 was an awesome concert, Godsmack and Drowning Pool were great.



Apoc666 said:


> Motley Fucking Crue???
> 
> Ugh!



Ok, is there a reason for the hate on Crue?


----------



## Aeturnus (Apr 6, 2010)

I said before, and I'll say it again: Hair/Glam Metal, which I also like to call Fag Metal, is a guilty pleasure of mine. Bands I enjoy the most are Motley Crue, Lita Ford, Vixen, Skid Row, Cinderella, and I like a couple of songs by Poison and Bon Jovi.

Yeah a lot of them looked gay back in the 80s, but there's plenty of Black Metal bands who look just as gay.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 6, 2010)

Teto said:


> [yt]-aovaRsVV28[/yt]



Wtf lol

My favourite metal bands are Job for a Cowboy, Bring me the Horizon, waking the cadaver, Pantera, Dethklok, Arma Angelus, and Vesuvius!


----------



## Aden (Apr 6, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Wtf lol
> 
> My favourite metal bands are Job for a Cowboy, Bring me the Horizon, waking the cadaver, Pantera, Dethklok, Arma Angelus, and Vesuvius!



8/10 for A+ satire


----------



## Takun (Apr 6, 2010)

Killswitch Engaged

:3c

*teehees*


----------



## Aden (Apr 6, 2010)

Takun said:


> Killswitch Engaged
> 
> :3c
> 
> *teehees*



THEY'RE HIGH SCHOOL NOSTALGIA
STOP MAKING FUN OF MEEEEEEE :C


----------



## Takun (Apr 6, 2010)

Aden said:


> THEY'RE HIGH SCHOOL NOSTALGIA
> STOP MAKING FUN OF MEEEEEEE :C



âˆ‘:3


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 6, 2010)

Yoh said:


> Motley Crue



Only their first few albums were metal, the rest is just glam rock.


----------



## Hir (Apr 7, 2010)

aaaaah can't stop listening to the new finntroll album o;


----------



## Apoc666 (Apr 7, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Ok, is there a reason for the hate on Crue?



I despise glam greatly. I never heard a good glam band in my life


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> I despise glam greatly. I never heard a good glam band in my life



Then you've clearly never heard STEEL PANTHER


----------



## Apoc666 (Apr 7, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Then you've clearly never heard STEEL PANTHER



Hate them too


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> Hate them too



Then you're clearly just an elitist faggot :V


----------



## Apoc666 (Apr 7, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Then you're clearly just an elitist faggot :V



Nah, I just don't like 'em. Simple, just because I don't like something you do doesn't make me an elitist.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 7, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Then you're clearly just an elitist faggot :V



Nuh, he'd just rather sit in his room and worship satan rather that go partyin. But he can make witty comments, so he's safe on the internet.

Btw, Apoc. I wasn't makin fun of you. I was makin fun of elitists.


----------



## Apoc666 (Apr 7, 2010)

Alright, fair enough


----------



## entropicage (Apr 8, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> aaaaah can't stop listening to the new finntroll album o;



Eh... Fintroll only does so much for me. Small doses.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 8, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Nuh, he'd just rather sit in his room and worship satan rather that go partyin. But he can make witty comments, so he's safe on the internet.
> 
> Btw, Apoc. I wasn't makin fun of you. I was makin fun of elitists.



I'm an elitist, musically at least.  Black metal needs them to stay healthy... Nazi assholes though... there's to many of them.  I'm for crative freedom, but we'd rather not see the dissolution of black metal, whether by the inclusion of spiritless indie kids or the loss of deep spiritual and philosophical values that the pagan/occult faecet of the genre brought it.

But I must address you totalitarian outlook on life that 'partyin' is the only life-affirming choice to satan worship.  I should hope not. 
> : )


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 8, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> aaaaah can't stop listening to the new finntroll album o;





entropicage said:


> Eh... Fintroll only does so much for me. Small doses.



What about Satarial? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hu1AH-VjJFo



Or this if you want something more spiritual:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbRcFhhKugE&feature=related


Folk metal is divine.


----------



## Aden (Apr 8, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> Folk metal is divine.



New Imperium Dekadenz is out if you're into them :3


----------



## Ames (Apr 8, 2010)

I hate most metal because all I hear is somebody loudly grunting into a microphone.

However, there is some metal that I actually enjoy.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 8, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> I'm an elitist, musically at least.  Black metal needs them to stay healthy... Nazi assholes though... there's to many of them.  I'm for crative freedom, but we'd rather not see the dissolution of black metal, whether by the inclusion of spiritless indie kids or the loss of deep spiritual and philosophical values that the pagan/occult faecet of the genre brought it.
> 
> But I must address you totalitarian outlook on life that 'partyin' is the only life-affirming choice to satan worship.  I should hope not.
> > : )



Well...you didn't prove me wrong. You justified the socially akward side of black metal, dogged on Nazis, and said that I don't have a spirit because I'm not signed by a major label? I'm not sure what you mean by "indie kids". And I don't give a shit about religion, especially not one that assures you'll burn for eternity (good luck with that). And I don't dislike most black metal because they're satanist, I don't like it because, personally, it's cheesy, akward gothic kids like it, and it's too dark. There's no fun to it. I can't show Venom off like I can Pantera or Hatebreed.
Musics for fun. It's like dancing. You do it to get laid.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 8, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I hate most metal because all I hear is somebody loudly grunting into a microphone.
> 
> However, there is some metal that I actually enjoy.



try In this Moment or Sonata Arctica. What kind of metal are you into?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 8, 2010)

Okay okay Hatebreed You going to throw down Hatebreed


90's hardcore was and is always going to be one thing: awful. 



BTW, Ryan I remember you. You like Death in June right? I was thinking of starting a martial industrial/neofolk thread. What do you think?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 8, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Okay okay Hatebreed You going to throw down Hatebreed
> 
> 
> 90's hardcore was and is always going to be one thing: awful.
> ...



I haven't listened to their older stuff that much. Would you consider Pantera 90's hardcore? Cos that was fucking amazing. And they live less than 2 hours away from me.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 8, 2010)

Pantera is "groove metal" which also (generally) pretty bad but Seth Putnam did backing vocals on _Great Southern Trendkill_ and Phil Anselmo is good friends with Hank III so I don't hate them, but at the same time they never really meant much to me.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 8, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I hate most metal because all I hear is somebody loudly grunting into a microphone.
> 
> However, there is some metal that I actually enjoy.



Maybe because you have not heard the right type.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ed_h2_IivPg&feature=related

The hostile vocals, whether grunted or screeched, has been applied to so many different styles...  It's hostility is understandable.  It is part of what gives extreme metal its dark, hellish reputation.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 8, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> BTW, Ryan I remember you. You like Death in June right? I was thinking of starting a martial industrial/neofolk thread. What do you think?




Why not.  And yes, I have haerd a lot about Death in June but have never got around to buying their cds.  Metal took up most of my time.  But I have some current 93 cds, Sixth <omm's "Fruits of Yggdrasil" LP, a Moon Lay Hidden Beneath a Cloud cd, and a smattering of other stuff.  I deeply respect post-industrial artists as they take their spiritual and pagan associations far more seriously than most metal acts.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 9, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Pantera is "groove metal" which also (generally) pretty bad but Seth Putnam did backing vocals on _Great Southern Trendkill_ and Phil Anselmo is good friends with Hank III so I don't hate them, but at the same time they never really meant much to me.



Dude you listen to Hank III? that's badass man. "F***ing Hostile" by Pantera is pretty hardcore, and it's still awesome. 

But Hank talk, do you think he's really that fucked up or if he's just trying to live up to his dad?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 9, 2010)

I found this pretty recently, fucking awesome.
[yt]UuGM3Nk61Sc[/yt]
One of my biggest favorite movies and my favorite music genre combined, I can now die happily.

Oh yeah, any Celtic Frost fans around who's picked up Triptykon's debut album "Eparistera Daimones"? If so, is it any good? I've been thinking about buying it, and if it's really good, I might do it very soon.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 9, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> But Hank talk, do you think he's really that fucked up or if he's just trying to live up to his dad?



His whole family is fucked up

Hank Jr. is some kind of idiot savant country genius 

He's got 50+ albums 


I would smoke weed everyday if my dad was Bocephus you can be sure of that.


----------



## Hir (Apr 10, 2010)

Both of the new Negura Bunget albums are good! :3


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 11, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Both of the new Negura Bunget albums are good! :3



They remind me of Cradle of Filth with Acturus drums and a mormon priest as a singer.

And now that I'm here, what was that band with a guitarist, bassist, and drummer. The drummer did most of the vocals and their name was like Fish something. They wore masks in their little home-made music video.


----------



## Valnyr (Apr 11, 2010)

MUDVAYN! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIqbdnaPcT8

The bassist is crazy awesome!


----------



## FlakyRock (Apr 11, 2010)

I listen to alot of Moonsorrow, even there 30 minute songs X3 
Oh but just relised they are folk metal -.-

Favourite Metal Band-Metallica
Favourite Genre-Dub Metal or Heavy


----------



## Valnyr (Apr 11, 2010)

My mom loves Moonsorrow.


----------



## Axelfox (Apr 12, 2010)

Metallica:The Unforgiven:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYUMPKFYd6g


----------



## were99 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hem... J-rock =D,  I usually Listen to Nightmare and Orange Range.
I also like J-Pop, and my favorite singer is YUI <3 <3 <3 
And I like ZARD's song "Ai wa Kurayami no naka de" 
(Or love in the dark if you're translate) which is cool =D.

For the  American's band, Evanescance is one of my favorite's. Amy is just so powerfull with her voice, and her songs are very cool =D and a little newer that a few persons knows : Dragonforce <3 Hiyahhh God those guys are awesome, and their music is just incredible !!

Just listen ^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrpH...A9A28556F&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=1


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 12, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Metallica:The Unforgiven:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYUMPKFYd6g



Do you have anything on your playlist that is not a mainstream artist?

Also, new Metallica is radio rock garbage compared to their 1980s thrashy material.


----------



## Axelfox (Apr 12, 2010)

were99 said:


> Hem... J-rock =D,  I usually Listen to Nightmare and Orange Range.
> I also like J-Pop, and my favorite singer is YUI <3 <3 <3
> And I like ZARD's song "Ai wa Kurayami no naka de"
> (Or love in the dark if you're translate) which is cool =D.
> ...



I've heard of Dragonforce,just don't see them live or you'll lose hope.


----------



## Aden (Apr 12, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> I've heard of Dragonforce



Axel is so hip with the underground culture


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 12, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Do you have anything on your playlist that is not a mainstream artist?


 are you complaining? All my nonmainstream is extreme metal and dance gabber.



> Also, new Metallica is radio rock garbage compared to their 1980s thrashy material.


Tru dat. "Nightmare" is a good song.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> Axel is so hip with the underground culture



They're no longer "underground"...not when they're on fuckin' Guitar Hero for some Emo or Jock wanker to play to it and say they discovered a new band.


----------



## Hir (Apr 12, 2010)

Valnyr said:


> My mom loves Moonsorrow.


Because Moonsorrow are the best band in the world and are Gods.

Love, the biggest Moonsorrow fanboy ever.




Loving the new Triptykon album guys, you should check that motherfucker out.


----------



## Takun (Apr 12, 2010)

Glaice said:


> They're no longer "underground"...not when they're on fuckin' Guitar Hero for some Emo or Jock wanker to play to it and say they discovered a new band.



Sarcasm is lost on you, yes?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 12, 2010)

Glaice said:


> They're no longer "underground"...not when they're on fuckin' Guitar Hero for some Emo or Jock wanker to play to it and say they discovered a new band.



Lol. You're making fun of jocks.


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 13, 2010)

I've been digging Carcass lately.

And these guys are pretty good as well.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGy6yj48OOQ


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 13, 2010)

County Medical Examiners own

Carcass worship AND they have an old dude in the band *AND* they're all actually coroners


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 13, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> County Medical Examiners own
> 
> Carcass worship AND they have an old dude in the band *AND* they're all actually coroners



I know, right? Olidous Operettas pretty much sounds like Symphonies of Sickness 2, they pull off the sound that well.

Also, despite what a lot of people say, Heartwork and Swansong are just as good as Reek or Symphonies IMO.


----------



## Hir (Apr 13, 2010)

I just checked out Norther after loads of people recommended them, can't imagine why - I think they're boring.


----------



## Maxwell (Apr 13, 2010)

Glaice said:


> They're no longer "underground"...not when they're on fuckin' Guitar Hero for some Emo or Jock wanker to play to it and say they discovered a new band.



What's wrong with mainstream music? 

Been listening to Manowar and VanCanto a lot recently and was recently introduced to Revolution Renaissance.


----------



## Aden (Apr 13, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I just checked out Norther after loads of people recommended them, can't imagine why - I think they're boring.



I used to like them
back when I liked that CoB band
But I got better c:


----------



## Hir (Apr 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> I used to like them
> back when I liked that CoB band
> But I got better c:


Good boy. c:


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 13, 2010)

were99 said:


> For the  American's band, Evanescance is one of my favorite's. Amy is just so powerfull with her voice, and her songs are very cool =D and a little newer that a few persons knows : Dragonforce <3 Hiyahhh God those guys are awesome, and their music is just incredible !!
> 
> Just listen ^^
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrpH...A9A28556F&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=1




I hate to say it, but both those artists are making moolah off music that has been around for far much longer than them and has been done in far better ways.  Hell, when Evanescence started, they had a rapping whiteboy in it!  Knowing that that was the trend at the time, what do you want to bet their producers stuck him in there to make it more mainstream.  Whereas Dragonforce is all showmanship and no substance or songcraft.   As fast as possible does not necessarily mean the best.

Here is some substitutes to those 2 artists:

Evanescence < Tristania
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj1kJTm6BOM

Dragonforce < Crimson Glory
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAWyL2Xxo28&feature=related
Hopefully you might get something out of these guys, or are they just too 'old'?  

Oh yeah, then there is this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH4HIn5Pfvg&feature=related


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 13, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Because Moonsorrow are the best band in the world and are Gods.
> 
> Love, the biggest Moonsorrow fanboy ever.


  Something tells me the guy you were commenting to does not really know anything and just made some inane response.

I used to trash Moonsorrow since I found them only mildly interesting and everyone fucking loved them like gods.  I did not see why, until I heard their 3rd album....  I'll say their later material does not measure up at all to that.

BTW, have you heard of Finsterforst:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRmwfsF7VbA

or Sacrilegium
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cev5j_N2gGc&feature=related
(they may not be folk, but by god are they awesome Pagan metal)


----------



## Hir (Apr 13, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> Something tells me guy you were commenting to does not really know anything and just made some inane response.
> 
> I used to trash Moonsorrow since I found them only mildly interesting and everyone fucking loved them like gods.  I did not see why, until I heard their 3rd album....  I'll say their later material does not measure up at all to that.


I think their new stuff is just as good. If not, better. It's just more difficult to listen to.


----------



## Aden (Apr 13, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> things



Don't know if you've been asked already, but do you have a last.fm?


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 13, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I think their new stuff is just as good. If not, better. It's just more difficult to listen to.


  Oh no, you misinterpret me.  The new stuff is great and pleasant to listen to, but they sacrificed the folk instuments!?  How could you do that?  It is folk metal, not prog metal.  They may go the Borknagar direction... oh god that would suck.

I adore folk instruments and keyboards, I usually am very disapointed when bands give up on that.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> Don't know if you've been asked already, but do you have a last.fm?



Sadly no, I am very poorly connected and do not have time to maintain but a few web accounts in some places.  My life is so ungodly hectic.
I cannot use a messenger as I have no computer of my own.
Maybe you could sent me a private message. I would deeply love to get to know someone here.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 13, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> Evanescence < Tristania
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj1kJTm6BOM


1) Evanescence is alt rock. That's black metal.
2) That was most certainly not better than Evanescence. It was boring and had no melody to it hardly at all.
3) Evanecence looks cool doing it.



> Dragonforce < Crimson Glory
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAWyL2Xxo28&feature=related
> Hopefully you might get something out of these guys, or are they just too 'old'?


Dragonforce has much more talented musicians (or atleast they try harder). Plus, Crimson Glory's singer sucks ass. But you're right about them focusing on talent instead of the actual music. It must have been luck that their songs are better than Crimson Glory, even though they all sound the same.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 14, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> 1) Evanescence is alt rock. That's black metal.
> 2) That was most certainly not better than Evanescence. It was boring and had no melody to it hardly at all.
> 3) Evanecence looks cool doing it.
> 
> ...



Don't play games, please....
All this music is being lost to time and people need to know what was out there... or where their music came from.  I'm just giving them recommendations based upon what I know and love.  Let them decide for themselves.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 14, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> Don't play games, please....
> All this music is being lost to time and people need to know what was out there... or where their music came from.  I'm just giving them recommendations based upon what I know and love.  Let them decide for themselves.



If you say so. I didn't really think that band sounded too much like Evanescence at all. I definately don't think they did better.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 14, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> If you say so. I didn't really think that band sounded too much like Evanescence at all. I definately don't think they did better.



Well let him decide if he likes it.

I do not want drama.


----------



## Hir (Apr 14, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> Oh no, you misinterpret me.  The new stuff is great and pleasant to listen to, but they sacrificed the folk instuments!?  How could you do that?  It is folk metal, not prog metal.  They may go the Borknagar direction... oh god that would suck.
> 
> I adore folk instruments and keyboards, I usually am very disapointed when bands give up on that.


Have you not heard Tulimyrsky? It has folk instruments in it, sounds a bit similar to their old stuff from the Suden Uni days. Just with a blend of their modern stuff, and it's fucking amazing.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 14, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> Well let him decide if he likes it.
> 
> I do not want drama.



I totally agree. There's too much drama for yo mama on this forum. It's not worth it. Lol


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Have you not heard Tulimyrsky? It has folk instruments in it, sounds a bit similar to their old stuff from the Suden Uni days. Just with a blend of their modern stuff, and it's fucking amazing.



No all I have is V: Havitetty.  That is my first intro to their music, I hear little folk elements in favor of a wash of building prog nuances.  While that is all well and good, it would be nice if they could have kept more of the folk stuff in with that... How does that CD coordinate with their other albums?

BTW, what did you think of the bands I rec. ?


----------



## Hir (Apr 14, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> No all I have is V: Havitetty.  That is my first intro to their music, I hear little folk elements in favor of a wash of building prog nuances.  While that is all well and good, it would be nice if they could have kept more of the folk stuff in with that... How does that CD coordinate with their other albums?
> 
> BTW, what did you think of the bands I rec. ?


Tulimyrsky is a blend of their new style and their old Suden Uni style, but blacker and just...better.

I haven't listened to your recommendations, but I will get around to it - I promise.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 14, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I totally agree. There's too much drama for yo mama on this forum. It's not worth it. Lol



I wasn't trying to offend anyone with 'elitist' down-talking.

The honest fact is this.... most in the metal community who were around back in the days are seeign new people get into the music, but through not the originators or the magazine collecting, letters, and tape trading we used to do... Instead, they have a handful of brand new bands using the elements older acts paved out and being very very sucessful at it.  While there are many other great artists of considerable talent who are completely unknown.  Even worse is say... the Opeth phenomenon.  Opeth is not necessarily bad, I have an album of theirs... what is very difficult is hearing so many people praise them as 'the most gifted and amazing metal ever made' when there are other bands out there that do even more stunning things and no one knows about them.  It angers many people like myself who take metal as spiritual and spend much of our free time doing more intensive research to uncover other great bands.  I personally buy 4-5 cds a week, about %80 of them are used-out of print material.  I do not do this to show off to others like some idiot, I do it because of the quest for music that steels the spirit and captivates the imagination.  It is my greatest passion.

Now Tristania is not black metal... it does not use the song structures, and themes from black metal... they are a gothic metal act.  At one time, they were THE foremost band of the genre.  They and many other groups invented the sounds utilized by Evanescence.  Whereas, Evanescence combines gothic metal with American alternative rock.. tones down the aggression.. and cleans up the sound into something that... (please don't take offense).. is more radio-friendly and mainstream.  The presence of the white rapper is a very strong indicator of that.

Crimson Glory, on the other hand, certainly do not play as fast as Dragonforce, and their guitarist is not as talented I'm sure, but look in the context of time.  No one back in the early 80's played powermetal at the pace and style of Dragonforce.  The genre was in its first wave.  Crimson glory defined themselves from the other bands at the time with more technical playing, a themed alien image, and the singer's ultra high vocals... which at the time, wowed listeners like how the speed of Dragonforce's guitarwork does today.  They created a place for themselves as one of the more treasured blocks that the genre is built upon.  Many of us believe in the old standard 'respect your elders' and we feel it is important for a fan of the music to know how it came to be

Many irate metal fans will madly curse the bands like Dragonforce, Children of Bodom, etc.. and their fans.  I however, am a little more passive.  I myself will say that my first black metal band was Dimmu Borgir and I lately have been discovering that, since I am a symphonic metal fan, Cradle of Filth has a lot to offer.  What does bother me is how most of these bands fans know only those band and that's it...  Again, I'm not trying to offend you, but most of them came into these groups through major media outlets and unless they make the effort to talk to people and do the research, they  ... well... will continue to only know what mainstream media chooses to offer to them.

I went through all of this myself as a teenager.  I guess maybe I found out about this because I became more of an avid music listener than others... i don't know.  But the only thing I ever try to do here is teach and show others stuff, not lord over then and block them out.  ... and maybe I might get lucky enough to talk with someone who does as much research as I do.

Anyways, I hope that helps make sense of this... I'm sorry the post is so long.  I hate talking on the internet.  I do much better when I'm talking to someone in person, having discourse.. not a quick tab of smilies and jargon.


----------



## Aden (Apr 14, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> What does bother me is how most of these bands fans know only those band and that's it...  Again, I'm not trying to offend you, but most of them came into these groups through major media outlets and unless they make the effort to talk to people and do the research, they  ... well... will continue to only know what mainstream media chooses to offer to them.



My thoughts exactly; I've been worse at vocalizing them, however, opting instead for dismissive anger. :3


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't see what Evanescence cleaned up besides unnecesairy distortion. They added legit melodies that the other band hadn't shown. I think the rapping makes it sound real. It gave "Bring me to life" a presence that was obviously missing in the other band.


----------



## entropicage (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh god. Unconfirmed at the moment, but reports coming in that Peter Steele is dead of heart failure at 48.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Apr 15, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> What does bother me is how most of these bands fans know only those band and that's it...  Again, I'm not trying to offend you, but most of them came into these groups through major media outlets and unless they make the effort to talk to people and do the research, they  ... well... will continue to only know what mainstream media chooses to offer to them.



thats what sucks too because there are plenty of fans of the mainstream shit that would love the underground music but since the mainstream music is put in their face and easily obtained most people will stick with it instead of looking up this underground music, which honestly i dont think is a bad thing, not everyone has the time or patience to search for new music.

i honestly dont understand what some peoples deal is with mainstream music. i completely understand where youre coming from but there are some people who have such elitist attitudes about it. if someone listens to only mainstream music and doesnt act like they listen to the best music ever and that they know everything about music then what does it matter? its the people who follow trends and really dont know shit about what they claim to like that piss me off.

ugh, im the same way, i could easily make this post 10 paragraphs longs and have a deep discussion about whats wrong with the music scene but im not going to haha.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 15, 2010)

entropicage said:


> Oh god. Unconfirmed at the moment, but reports coming in that Peter Steele is dead of heart failure at 48.



Fuck fuck FUCK

Shit


----------



## entropicage (Apr 15, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Fuck fuck FUCK
> 
> Shit



Confirmed by his family and bandmates. God damn it.

RIP Peter Steele. The world will, ironically, be a little more depressing without him.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 15, 2010)

entropicage said:


> Confirmed by his family and bandmates. God damn it.
> 
> RIP Peter Steele. The world will, ironically, be a little more depressing without him.




Oh shit really?  While my taste for Type O has greatly wained since I was a teenager, they were technically the first real metal band I got into.  He had doen some amazing things... October Rust, Christian Woman, Slow Deep and Hard...  then he id some really stupid things... Kill all the the white people, the Playgirl photoshoot, Origin of the Feces cover art....

But it is a shame.  I've got to go to go to MA to find out about this...


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 15, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I don't see what Evanescence cleaned up besides unnecesairy distortion. They added legit melodies that the other band hadn't shown. I think the rapping makes it sound real. It gave "Bring me to life" a presence that was obviously missing in the other band.



Ahh ok...
Well you see I personally am sick and depressed because of the 'real' modern world we live in with its chaos, urbanization, and industrial empires.  To me it starves my soul.  I find deep solace in the natural world.. fantasy worlds... and the world of classical history.  To me such realms are full of emotion and spiritual wholeness.  That could be part of the dissagreement.  You want music for the now and your life experience and I desire that which reflects upon the past and ideas grander than myself.  Perhaps.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 15, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> Ahh ok...
> Well you see I personally am sick and depressed because of the 'real' modern world we live in with its chaos, urbanization, and industrial empires.  To me it starves my soul.  I find deep solace in the natural world.. fantasy worlds... and the world of classical history.  To me such realms are full of emotion and spiritual wholeness.  That could be part of the dissagreement.  You want music for the now and your life experience and I desire that which reflects upon the past and ideas grander than myself.  Perhaps.



You're wierd. >.>


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 15, 2010)

Kataklysm
Go CANADA


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 16, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> You're wierd. >.>



...Says the nazi fur


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey guys how bout some goregrind?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0wApbqtVBA&feature=related


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Apr 16, 2010)

pre-ordered the new veil of maya album a little while back, finally got it today.

it's pretty epic, if you like technical and progressive metal you should check it out for sure.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 16, 2010)

Hai guiz is this metal?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeQo1MhrKRA&playnext_from=TL&videos=iM1x1RqDulw


----------



## Aden (Apr 16, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> pre-ordered the new veil of maya album a little while back, finally got it today.
> 
> it's pretty epic, if you like technical and progressive metal you should check it out for sure.



The songs I've heard from them fall back on way too much typical -core stuff for me


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 17, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> ...Says the nazi fur



No. I'm just an angry man who strongly dislikes the jewish race.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 18, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> No. I'm just an angry man who strongly dislikes the jewish race.



To be honest, I feel you are kind of pushing that joke to far.  I mean, its your own prerogative, but you might be starting to sound serious.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> The songs I've heard from them fall back on way too much typical -core stuff for me



*nods head*


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 18, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> To be honest, I feel you are kind of pushing that joke to far.  I mean, its your own prerogative, but you might be starting to sound serious.



Chill. You might be starting to sound serious.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 18, 2010)

Orion-Metallica http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyZMYr7Kk2E


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 18, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Orion-Metallica http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyZMYr7Kk2E



*sigh*

Metal's becoming a joke...

with a sample like that, you can say it is at least being equated with the Hot Topic current 'indie' culture.


----------



## Hir (Apr 18, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Metal's *becoming* a joke...


Happened quite a while ago, darling.


----------



## Bando (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm liking Lamb of God a lot now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3fZd5qZje0


----------



## Hir (Apr 18, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I'm liking Lamb of God a lot now.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3fZd5qZje0


No. Don't do that. Bad boy.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 18, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> No. Don't do that. Bad boy.



I'm liking Nazgul a lot right now!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pK5RUJFH72U&feature=related


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 18, 2010)

I judge albums based off of what their cover art looks like

Like this album that I found!


----------



## Valnyr (Apr 18, 2010)

Any of you listen to Type O Negative? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zyd9oqXkcL0&feature=related

R.I.P Peter Steele


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 18, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> Black metal is a joke...*


Bitchnigga


----------



## JMAA (Apr 19, 2010)

Anyone for, maybe, Sepultura?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 19, 2010)

I've recently decided that Job for a Cowboy is my favourite metal band if not bmth.


----------



## Aden (Apr 19, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I've recently decided that Job for a Cowboy is my favourite metal band if not bmth.





MichaelFoster said:


> I just got it because it's a fall out boy guitar and it looks cool. That's a Pete Wentz action figure on my electric piano.



I'm not sure whether to laugh or cry :C


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 19, 2010)

Explain yoself!


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 19, 2010)

Aden said:


> I'm not sure whether to laugh or cry :C



The new Job For A Cowboy album is really good.

I'm 100% serious.


----------



## GothWolf (Apr 19, 2010)

I prefer European metal. Classic heavy metal and ordinary death metal bores me mostly.

Stam1na - Kadonneet Kolme Sanaa ( I just LOVE these guys.)

Samsas Traum - Sterbende Liebe

Eisregen - Blutgeil

Die Apokalyptischen Reiter - Der Teufel

Nekrogoblikon - Army of Goblins (murr ~<3)


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 19, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> The new Job For A Cowboy album is really good.
> 
> I'm 100% serious.



So is 'untitled'. 'Genesis' was a step back though. My favourite off of the new album is "Butchering the enlightened". It's #6


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 19, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> So is 'untitled'. 'Genesis' was a step back though. My favourite off of the new album is "Butchering the enlightened". It's #6



I actually like Genesis a good deal. Yeah it's pretty generic and not as good as Ruination, but it's a pretty fun listen for me. Summon The Hounds, March To Global Enslavement, Lords Of Chaos, and Ruination are my favorites off the new one.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 19, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> I actually like Genesis a good deal. Yeah it's pretty generic and not as good as Ruination, but it's a pretty fun listen for me. Summon The Hounds, March To Global Enslavement, Lords Of Chaos, and Ruination are my favorites off the new one.



March to global enslavement is bad ass!


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone here attending Wild Nights this weekend???  I would really like to meet some proper furry metalheads.  *hopes*


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> I'm not sure whether to laugh or cry :C




*walks up to you at the bar and says "Isn't eveyone here so phony."*


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 20, 2010)

GothWolf said:


> I prefer European metal. Classic heavy metal and ordinary death metal bores me mostly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oooo goth metal AND folk metal.  *cuddles and churs up against*


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 20, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> *walks up to you at the bar and says "Isn't eveyone here so phony."*



I'm not phony *sadface*


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 20, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> *walks up to you at the bar and says "Isn't eveyone here so phony."*



Best pickup line ever

esp at a hipster bar



ryan-the-otter said:


> *cuddles and churs up against*



No, wait, this is the best pickup line ever.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 20, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> I'm not phony *sadface*



I am...


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 20, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Best pickup line ever
> 
> esp at a hipster bar




Or this:


Dyluck said:


>



And you picked it up!  LOL


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 20, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> Or this:
> 
> 
> And you picked it up!  LOL



OH, A WISE GUY, HUH~?


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 21, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> OH, A WISE GUY, HUH~?


 

LOL!
Nice to see someone who can take a joke.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 27, 2010)

GothWolf said:


> I prefer European metal. Classic heavy metal and ordinary death metal bores me mostly.
> 
> Stam1na - Kadonneet Kolme Sanaa ( I just LOVE these guys.)
> 
> ...



Nice choices right there.


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Apr 30, 2010)

Just bought the new Eisregen album, sounds pretty neat so far

Eisregen - Auf Ewig Ostfront


----------



## Hir (Apr 30, 2010)

New October Falls album released today. Still can't find anywhere to buy it. |:


----------



## Aden (Apr 30, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> New October Falls album released today. Still can't find anywhere to buy it. |:



You have to let me know how it sounds when you get it :O

Figures, run out of music money as soon as more good releases come out.


----------



## Radsey (Apr 30, 2010)

Burzum


----------



## Hir (Apr 30, 2010)

Aden said:


> You have to let me know how it sounds when you get it :O
> 
> Figures, run out of music money as soon as more good releases come out.


Just emailed Mikko of October Falls about it, here's the reply:



> Hey Joe,
> 
> Well, I was also a bit dissapointed, but there was some problems at the  pressing, so it will be a bit late. It will appear at Debemur Mortis  webshop (and elsewhere) at sometime before June. So within a month it  should finally be available!
> 
> ...


Well, fuck.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 30, 2010)

I have recently downloaded all of Fintroll. I will listen to it eventually okay.

I still have whole discographys of Fall Out Boy, The Beatles and a load of others to drag myself through.
Oh god, I have to stop downloading music.


----------



## Hir (Apr 30, 2010)

Finntrollllllll~


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 30, 2010)

BUT JUSTIN BIEBER IS BETTER LOL


----------



## Hir (Apr 30, 2010)

OH BABY BABY BABY BABY BABY BABY BABY BABY BABY BABY BABY BABY BABY BABY BABY BABY BABY BABY BABY BABY BABY


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 30, 2010)

And I was like
Baby, baby, baby ohhh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ohh
I thought youd always be mine mine

Baby, baby, baby ohh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ohh
I thought youd always be mine,mine (oh oh)


absolute genius


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 30, 2010)

bumming out about maryland deathfest

General Surgery
      D.R.I. 
Possessed
        Gorguts
       Fuck the Facts
      Impaled
      Blood Duster
      Verbal Abuse
      Portal 
       Total Fucking Destruction
        Repulsion 
        Autopsy 
       Sodom 
     Gridlink
      Magrudergrind 
      Capitalist Casualties
      Converge
       Obituary
       Krallice
        Eyehategod
        Entombed

and thats like half the bands


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 2, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> bumming out about maryland deathfest
> 
> General Surgery
> D.R.I.
> ...




Fuck the Facts.  I remember that band.  Wacky shit.  Named after a Naked City song.


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> Fuck the Facts.  I remember that band.  Wacky shit.  Named after a Naked City song.



TELL ME MORE OF THIS NAKED CITY OF WHICH YOU SPEAK


----------



## Hir (May 2, 2010)

AAAAAH

I NEED THE NEW OCTOBER FALLS ALBUM

With the new God Is An Astronaut album being such a failure I need something to cheer me up ;~;


----------



## SpetsnazFox (May 2, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> AAAAAH
> 
> I NEED THE NEW OCTOBER FALLS ALBUM
> 
> With the new God Is An Astronaut album being such a failure I need something to cheer me up ;~;



nice avatar, can't wait for the new Equilibrium album ^^


----------



## Aden (May 2, 2010)

So I bought Wolves in the Throne Room's "Malevolent Grain" 12" on impulse at the record store, so I pretty much have to start listening to them now. |3


----------



## Hir (May 2, 2010)

SpetsnazFox said:


> nice avatar, can't wait for the new Equilibrium album ^^


Me neither! :3

Sagas was no less than perfection for me, I'm hoping Rekreatur holds up!


Aden said:


> So I bought Wolves in the Throne Room's "Malevolent Grain" 12" on impulse at the record store, so I pretty much have to start listening to them now. |3


You don't already listen to WITTR?!

GET TWO HUNTERS.

*NOW.*


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 2, 2010)

Moooonsoooorrroooww

Hey DarkNoctus you might like this band I mean you obviously haven't heard them and they totally aren't your gods or anything.


----------



## Aden (May 2, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> You don't already listen to WITTR?!
> 
> GET TWO HUNTERS.
> 
> *NOW.*



Got their discog a bit ago!


----------



## Hir (May 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> Got their discog a bit ago!


Okay. Listen to Two Hunters.

_*NOW.*_

ps. hi c:

pps. agalloch <3


----------



## Aden (May 2, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> pps. agalloch <3



Supposedly they have something in the works for 2010 :O


----------



## Hir (May 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> Supposedly they have something in the works for 2010 :O


Apparently they're recording May/June timeeee :333


----------



## Aden (May 2, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Apparently they're recording May/June timeeee :333



plz excuse me, going to fanboy out now \:3/


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 2, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> TELL ME MORE OF THIS NAKED CITY OF WHICH YOU SPEAK



naked city are famous jazz-hardcore-experimental band featuring john zorn on saxophone (painkiller, hemophiliac), bill frisell on guitar, fred frith on bass guitar (henry cow, art bears), joey baron on drum kit (masada), wayne horvitz on keyboards and either yamantaka eye (boredoms, destroy 2) or mike patton (faith no more, tomahawk) on vocals

here is the song that they named themselves after
[yt]PtBb7_gthXA[/yt]


----------



## Hir (May 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> plz excuse me, going to fanboy out now \:3/


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :3c


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 2, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :3c



Personally I get nothing out of Agalloch.  They seem... colorless in their music.  Honestly, large swaths of plodding guitar space is not enough for me to really feel something.

PS  Did you ever try that Finsterforst reccomendation?  It only takes one click?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRmwfsF7VbA


----------



## Hir (May 2, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> Personally I get nothing out of Agalloch.  They seem... colorless in their music.  Honestly, large swaths of plodding guitar space is not enough for me to really feel something.
> 
> PS  Did you ever try that Finsterforst reccomendation?  It only takes one click?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRmwfsF7VbA


I checked them out. Finsterforst to me is what Agalloch is to you.


----------



## Aden (May 2, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> Personally I get nothing out of Agalloch.  They seem... colorless in their music.  Honestly, large swaths of plodding guitar space is not enough for me to really feel something.



Have you checked out their White EP?


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> Have you checked out their White EP?



Well an all folk album does not constitute as sign og a great metal band..  Form what I hear it is heavily inspired by Current 93.  I will say that I give a lot of respect to Agalloch as they suceed philisophically and artistically where Wolves in the Throne Room and and many others can only be pale and hollow.  I just with they'd use more keyboards.  You may say that's ludicrous, but me personally, I have ALWAYS loved that instrument since I was in kindergarten.  When used properly, tasteful symphonic ideas coupled with swaths of transcendental aural effects, could made Agalloch utterly divine to me.  

They are legit in my opinion unlike WitTR.  And if you get a lot out of them, great.  But they are lacking the color that truly moves me in metal.  A color that say Ulver's 'Bergtatt' has in spades.


----------



## Aden (May 2, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> A color that say Ulver's 'Bergtatt' has in spades.



Hello ilu

But I do have to disagree with the rest of Agalloch's discog lacking in color. It's just a very desaturated color, which isn't a bad thing. I have to be in the right mood to fully enjoy it, but when I'm in that mood it's the best thing ever.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 2, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I checked them out. Finsterforst to me is what Agalloch is to you.



Well that's if you are looking for all out folk metal to compete with Finntroll.  If you want something more divine comparable to Agalloch.. there is Ulver's first album and Sacrilegium's "Wicher".  Heck Agalloch took a BIG inspiration from Ulver.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> Hello ilu
> 
> But I do have to disagree with the rest of Agalloch's discog lacking in color. It's just a very desaturated color, which isn't a bad thing. I have to be in the right mood to fully enjoy it, but when I'm in that mood it's the best thing ever.



Desaturated is the optimal word.  I am rarely one for that kind of thing.  I always feel they are not taking it far enough.  I always want to be inundated with these elements, that's why I orgasm over Limbonic Art and have such huge love for grandiose classical music.  I want them fully represented so that I feel like I am not reminiscing melancholically over ideas and images like they were a piece of memory but fully enveloped as though I am actually there in all its brilliance unveiled.
Like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNZn5qs1Z1k&feature=related

Or this... (not black metal or related to Agalloch)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgRZex8FMnI&feature=related


----------



## Aden (May 2, 2010)

Pretty much you have to PM me with all of the bands you like so I can listen to them. :3


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> Pretty much you have to PM me with all of the bands you like so I can listen to them. :3



Oh yeah... I'll try to see if I can make up a reasonable list in the next few days.  I'm so busy right now...

Like I said though... I do respect Agalloch and there is some good in their music.  they can create a gray foggy mood very well.. and they so far have not done like every-other US band does to evoke this: repeat fuzzy, simple 2-chord melodies for minutes on end.  They're just not the most profound to what I like to hear.


----------



## Hir (May 3, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> Well that's if you are looking for all out folk metal to compete with Finntroll.  If you want something more divine comparable to Agalloch.. there is Ulver's first album and Sacrilegium's "Wicher".  Heck Agalloch took a BIG inspiration from Ulver.


I'm not "looking" for anything other than great music. I love Finntroll and I love Agalloch, but Finsterforst just doesn't do it for me. It's the same way Drudkh has no effect on me.


----------



## Hir (May 4, 2010)

double posting is cool right

New Rosetta album leaked. It f*cking owns. <3


----------



## Aden (May 4, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> double posting is cool right
> 
> New Rosetta album leaked. It f*cking owns. <3



I literally JUST got the notification :O

Edit: I see you're finally catching up on your GY!BE |3


----------



## Lazyboots (May 4, 2010)

The only CURRENT metal band I have any respect for is... not a metal BAND... it's Brandon fuckin' Small! I myself am a solo-artist and love metal, plus his humor on metalocalypse is sooooo funny. anyone who doesn't know more about him should check out home movies... he wonts admits it.... he wonts admits it....

other than that.... alot of OLDER shit is still in my playlists, 80s - early 90s metallica, shit even pre-phil patnera wasn't TOO bad, but still I love all pantera, all megadeth, all slayer and.... uhhh I'm prolly forgot about 30 bands here but whatever.... i'lll add later. Also I have maaaaaad love for classical-influenced guitarists, yngwie/randy rhodes (RIP, omg how great would he have been right now?)

Oh yeah I still like LEGITIMATE grindcore and hardcore... I hate that stupid core title shit... but I mean like.... Flesh Parade, Kontroverse, Spazz, uhhhh fuck it's been awhile.

I love ALL music, tho (minus country), talk to me if you do too.

lol "Ever been in a turkish prison?" great movie, great quote, great album. La Revenga still makes me jump the fuck around : )


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 4, 2010)

Lazyboots said:


> The only CURRENT metal band I have any respect for is... not a metal BAND... it's Brandon fuckin' Small! I myself am a solo-artist and love metal, plus his humor on metalocalypse is sooooo funny. anyone who doesn't know more about him should check out home movies... he wonts admits it.... he wonts admits it....
> 
> other than that.... alot of OLDER shit is still in my playlists, 80s - early 90s metallica, shit even pre-phil patnera wasn't TOO bad, but still I love all pantera, all megadeth, all slayer and.... uhhh I'm prolly forgot about 30 bands here but whatever.... i'lll add later. Also I have maaaaaad love for classical-influenced guitarists, yngwie/randy rhodes (RIP, omg how great would he have been right now?)
> 
> ...



I have no repsect for brenden small, period.  His music is just uneducated comedy and has no spiritual meaning.  Nothing more to say.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 4, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I'm not "looking" for anything other than great music. I love Finntroll and I love Agalloch, but Finsterforst just doesn't do it for me. It's the same way Drudkh has no effect on me.



OK.  Orgasmic accordion and choir synths do affect me so that is why I like them.  They're not without faults though.  Drudkh does not hit me well either, but I have made it a pact to never own music of bands who I know to advocate racial supremacy.


----------



## Aden (May 4, 2010)

Lazyboots said:


> The only CURRENT metal band I have any respect for is... not a metal BAND... it's Brandon fuckin' Small! I myself am a solo-artist and love metal, plus his humor on metalocalypse is sooooo funny. anyone who doesn't know more about him should check out home movies... he wonts admits it.... he wonts admits it....
> 
> other than that.... alot of OLDER shit is still in my playlists, 80s - early 90s metallica, shit even pre-phil patnera wasn't TOO bad, but still I love all pantera, all megadeth, all slayer and.... uhhh I'm prolly forgot about 30 bands here but whatever.... i'lll add later. Also I have maaaaaad love for classical-influenced guitarists, yngwie/randy rhodes (RIP, omg how great would he have been right now?)



Hello clichÃ©.


----------



## Hir (May 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> I literally JUST got the notification :O
> 
> Edit: I see you're finally catching up on your GY!BE |3


I'm obsessed with F#A#8 right now :3 Among other masterpieces~


ryan-the-otter said:


> OK.  Orgasmic accordion and choir synths  do affect me so that is why I like them.  They're not without faults  though.  Drudkh does not hit me well either, but I have made it a pact  to never own music of bands who I know to advocate racial  supremacy.


Didn't know Drudkh were partial to racial supremacy... Anyway, I love choir synths and accordion too - but Finsterforst just doesn't do it.

Also, despite Nokturnal Mortum being racial supremacists, I fucking love their work.


----------



## Lazyboots (May 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> Hello clichÃ©.


 
lawl, just because its a theme song dont make it aint true....

but oh well, just I cause I don't like atonal dischordant bullshit.... guess I'll keep my music to myself.  Ya know, god forbid I be SO cliche that I like the bands you DON'T quote from my post...

like.... could get into alot more bands... but it really seems like a very judgemental thread, even for a furry board : )


----------



## Lazyboots (May 4, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> I have no repsect for brenden small, period. His music is just uneducated comedy and has no spiritual meaning. Nothing more to say.


 
I didn't know music HAD to be spiritual, oh well, everyone has needs.


----------



## Aden (May 4, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I'm obsessed with F#A#8 right now :3 Among other masterpieces~



In my record collection the F#A#oo LP sits - came with a penny crushed by a train, among other inserts. :3



Lazyboots said:


> lawl, just because its a theme song dont make it aint true....
> 
> but oh well, just I cause I don't like atonal dischordant bullshit.... guess I'll keep my music to myself.  Ya know, god forbid I be SO cliche that I like the bands you DON'T quote from my post...



I'm trying to say you should DIG. HOW are people content to elevate Metallica (aaaaaa), Megadeth, Slayer as their favorite bands? There's so much more out there, and so much of it is better.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 4, 2010)

Lazyboots said:


> lawl, just because its a theme song dont make it aint true....
> 
> but oh well, just I cause I don't like atonal dischordant bullshit.... guess I'll keep my music to myself.  Ya know, god forbid I be SO cliche that I like the bands you DON'T quote from my post...
> 
> like.... could get into alot more bands... but it really seems like a very judgemental thread, even for a furry board : )



That's just a syndrome of us metal-for-life types who take it very seriously... or waste their lives away researching and collecting metal recordings form all over.  Luckily as a fur I can can try and calm down and and help others understand better.  To sum it up, since I have over 300 cds and have heard countless bands, it kind of bothers me when I hear someone say that such and such a group (which you can find at any local cd store) it the 'best metal on earth'.

In reality, underground metal is so massively diverse and ripe with so many different styles and ideas that I stoutly say that it would be impossible of anyone to not find something they really like.  But it takes time and effort and research to uncover this stuff and not everyone is willing to devote their time to it.  

These are the reasons why you see this dichotomy of 'kult' VS 'mallcore kids' thing.  Anyone who loves music with a passion knows that it takes some work to find it, else you are at the mercy of what the record stores and MTV want to market to you.


----------



## Lazyboots (May 4, 2010)

Sorry, maybe I got insulted a bit too easy... I was just trying to name off some bands that would strike fond with many people... if you wanna talk some esoteric metal... or non-metal hit me up... sorry if I snapped.

For example... the three I mentioned that weren't quoted... they're not quite metal... but shit... can't remember if you were the one that was mentioning spirituality.... but these bands maay not be spiritual, but that's sadly where we differ : ( I require emotion in my music... and anything that moves me... I don't mean emo... god I hate that... but maybe check out the three aI mentioned... you'll see what I mean... the kontroverse song specifically "Dvin Hvuudvark". was in a DIY thrash band a LOOOOOOOOOng time ago and we covered it... I wish I had my old split I did with some friends... maybe you'd realize I wasn't some poser bullshitter... : (

I know this isn't metal AT ALL but it's unique and awesome... "Sleepytime Gorilla Museum - Sleep is Wrong" lalw violin never sounded so evil


Also please don't assume I know nothing of/don't enjoy undergound metal... I just didn't spend the time to read the 38 pages of the thread to see exactly where ti was going... im kinda in a hasty effort to meet people right now... : ( I apologize for being a pre-emptive asshole.

"Us metal-for-life types." <sigh> just wish you knew how long I've been listening...


----------



## Aden (May 4, 2010)

Lazyboots said:


> Sorry, maybe I got insulted a bit too easy... I was just trying to name off some bands that would strike fond with many people... if you wanna talk some esoteric metal... or non-metal hit me up... sorry if I snapped.



No no, this thread is the place for that esoteric metal. We want that. This is how everyone discovers new things.


----------



## Lazyboots (May 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> No no, this thread is the place for that esoteric metal. We want that. This is how everyone discovers new things.


 
Heh, I apologize to you too, please check out the Sleepytime Gorilla Museum song I mentioned... what I like about that band is... well aside from the violin (which plays.. omg some reeeeeeeeeeeeally evil melodies) they create their own instruments... kinda, for example the reeeeeeally loud bass you'll hear in the song is just a long fkn 2x4 with 3 bass strings braided over a pick-up hit with a mallet....
I mean it may not be spiritual, but I deeply value things that are unique... so oh well....

And also, you kinda made the assumption of thinking megadeth and slayer and whatnot are my FAVORITE bands... HELL NO! like I said, was just trying to quickly name off some shit and I also didn't read the rest of the thread, it was a very newb mistake of me... /trollsmack

Also when I said only current metal band I respect I was referring to mainstream... I mean as far as mainstream goes, and understanding my appreciation of things unlike others... and I do the solo composing thing too...try to understand why I like Brendon Small? I love Beck too, but I guess I shouldn;t havbe said that either : (

I'm not some fake asshole, gimme a chance guys : )


----------



## Takun (May 4, 2010)

Aden has Sleepy Time Gorilla Museum because I made him get it.  >:[


----------



## Lazyboots (May 4, 2010)

GRRRRRRR!!!! Then get some flesh parade or kontroverse!!!! dammit! but sleepytime is cool.


----------



## Aden (May 4, 2010)

Takun said:


> Aden has Sleepy Time Gorilla Museum because I made him get it.  >:[



>Implying I didn't have In Glorious Times before you bugged me to listen to Of Natural History >:V


----------



## Lazyboots (May 4, 2010)

Well shit, gimme an idea of what some of you guys like so I can suggest shit, I've listened to waaaaaay too much shit.... you like ambient? you like vocals that are kinda gory? you like evil sounding shit? you hate shit that has melodic singing during some parts? like... I like literally everything.. not EVERYTHING about EVERYTHING... but little bits of everything.... there's always something good about every last piece of shit in this world, movie, book, song, picture, person : )


----------



## Aden (May 4, 2010)

I like...weird shit. My favorite bands are Kayo Dot and maudlin of the Well, but they're less metal and more avant-garde-ish.

Sticking within the "metal" realm, I really can't pin it down. You can check out my last.fm page (sig) if you'd like. Anything weird is a plus.


----------



## Lazyboots (May 4, 2010)

I guess the only way to go through this would be chronologically... not like when the band came out but when I got into them.... so I guess obviously leave the mainstream shit out... like I'll admit there's mainstream that I do like, shit... alot of mainstream that I like... but obvious band is obvious right? But seriously I'm glad to even have said one word to other people who have even heard of sleepytime... ummmm yah this is very not metal but fits in the realm of wierd and a very good guitarist... anything from Matthias Ekhlund? fairly sure I fucked up his name.... just throwing that out there to test the boundaries of what fits in this thread...
not embarrassed of my music pref, but no point in being irrelevant.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 4, 2010)

Well, nobody likes mainstream music. That's why it's so unpopular. I mean, am I right? That has to do with it I'm sure. Like Sunn O)))! I'm tired of not being able to get groceries without hearing some nerdy, antisocial jock singing Sunn O))). Ya know?


----------



## Lazyboots (May 4, 2010)

lawl im not that mainstream i guess... i don't kno what the fuck sunn o is. hehehe can you delete a post? im stoned and fkn retarded.... awwwwww embarrasssment no seriously.... i don't know how I couldn't feel the sarcasm spraying me in the face.... lol


----------



## Jay the Fox (May 4, 2010)

Anyone see Shavo's FaceBook post on System of a Down's homepage? Hope that's a hint they are coming back.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 4, 2010)

Lazyboots said:


> lawl im not that mainstream i guess... i don't kno what the fuck sunn o is. hehehe can you delete a post? im stoned and fkn retarded.... awwwwww embarrasssment no seriously.... i don't know how I couldn't feel the sarcasm spraying me in the face.... lol


If they're is a soundtrack for the blare whitch movie, I'd imagine it to be something like that. (Sunn O)))...)


Jay the Fox said:


> Anyone see Shavo's FaceBook post on System of a Down's homepage? Hope that's a hint they are coming back.



God. That'd be awesome. I just need some more trippy random metal.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 5, 2010)

Lazyboots said:


> Oh yeah I still like LEGITIMATE grindcore and hardcore... Spazz



it is interesting you should mention spazz!

i am listening to a lot of "power violence" music lately and i was considering making a thread to help me find other furry people who like to "mosh" x3

[yt]BttCaYlkzPg[/yt]

i very much enjoy the combination of the grind and the hard cores

it makes me want to jump around!


----------



## Sauvignon (May 5, 2010)

oh, murr. that is so murry purry. how about jamies elsewhere - wolves.


----------



## Lazyboots (May 5, 2010)

I like SOAD... but come on... you KNOW you woulda flamed me if I said that!!!!!! anyway... shavo doesn't get enough respect in that band : ( and funny story, my friend's dad who did landscaping did work for shavo's brother : )


----------



## Lazyboots (May 5, 2010)

Anyone feel bad for bassplayers in a vast majority of metal bands : ( Should clarify... I don't mean THEY'RE bad... they just don't get the respect that some of them really deserve.... and again... not ALL bands do this... I think I learned yesterday to read the FULL thread and also be very specific in what I'm saying... I'm not complaining, just REALLY realizing why I may have irritated people yesterday.


----------



## Lazyboots (May 5, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> i was considering making a thread to help me find other furry people who like to "mosh" x3
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2010)

Lazyboots said:


> Anyone feel bad for bassplayers in a vast majority of metal bands : (



You should try out Obscura :3

Dat fretless bass


----------



## Lazyboots (May 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> You should try out Obscura :3
> 
> Dat fretless bass


 
Will definitely check it out, played a fretless for awhile, and keeping the tone absolutely right is fkn impossible, so if someone can do that in a metal-setting... holyshit : )


----------



## Hir (May 5, 2010)

Aden said:


> In my record collection the F#A#oo LP sits - came with a penny crushed by a train, among other inserts. :3


I now need the F#A#oo LP D:


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> Personally I get nothing out of Agalloch.  They seem... colorless in their music.  Honestly, large swaths of plodding guitar space is not enough for me to really feel something.



IAWTC



Jay the Fox said:


> Anyone see Shavo's FaceBook post on System of a Down's homepage? Hope that's a hint they are coming back.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

I WILL KILL EVERYONE IN THE WORLD IF THAT HAPPENS



Lazyboots said:


> Anyone feel bad for bassplayers in a vast majority of metal bands



Not really.  They get all of residual pussy ~


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 5, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> IAWTC




What?  I do not understand your 'youth texting lingo' thing 'mah man, homie'.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 5, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> What?  I do not understand your 'youth texting lingo' thing 'mah man, homie'.



he is saying he agrees with your statement!


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 5, 2010)

Lazyboots said:


> Sorry, maybe I got insulted a bit too easy... I was just trying to name off some bands that would strike fond with many people... if you wanna talk some esoteric metal... or non-metal hit me up... sorry if I snapped.
> 
> For example... the three I mentioned that weren't quoted... they're not quite metal... but shit... can't remember if you were the one that was mentioning spirituality.... but these bands maay not be spiritual, but that's sadly where we differ : ( I require emotion in my music... and anything that moves me... I don't mean emo... god I hate that... but maybe check out the three aI mentioned... you'll see what I mean... the kontroverse song specifically "Dvin Hvuudvark". was in a DIY thrash band a LOOOOOOOOOng time ago and we covered it... I wish I had my old split I did with some friends... maybe you'd realize I wasn't some poser bullshitter... : (
> 
> ...



I'll take your word for it.   I've met a few oldschool trash and death-heads from the 80's who had been out of the scene for so long.

Personally, I occupy I very small sliver of the subculture spanning under the monikers black, gothenberg, melodic, atmospheric, symphonic, doom, funeral, gothic, progressive, operatic, medieval, etc...

I know a bit on death and oldschool stuff, but not the really in depth artists.  I know at least to shy away from well marketed new bands as well as how to determine the cultural significance of an artist.

As for Sleepytime... they sound OK, but I have not heard a whole lot of them.  The're not exactly my style of gothic as I adore artists who run the My Dying Dride and Cradle of Filth style Medieval Romanticist imagery and lyrical focus.  Gothic metal bands that have a modern or contemporary vibe to them kind of fall short on my specturm.  That's just what I am into.  there are occasionally a few exceptions.  And I know a great deal of bands that utilize the violin as well.  I understand they are more experimental than just gothic metal.  I guess their popularity and the seemingly (at first) indie-trite name kind of turned me off or put them low on my radar.  Maybe sometime I will give them a more closer listen and analysis of their lyrics and ideas.


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> What?  I do not understand your 'youth texting lingo' thing 'mah man, homie'.



http://www.gaarde.org/Acronyms/

It's good for use around the kids these days


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 5, 2010)

sleepytime gorilla museum formed from the ashes of another band called idiot flesh (previously known as acid rain) who were very funny

the name sleepytime gorilla museum comes from a real museum that opened and closed the same day almost 100 years ago! it was started by dadaists and their music reflects that dada aesthetic because they like to tell meandering stories of things that did not actually happen

i am interested in them because of their use of strang eand customized intstruments


----------



## Hir (May 6, 2010)

new anathema leaked yeesssssssssssss


They're not metal anymore BUT THEY USED TO BE HENCE THEY HAVE A PLACE HERE SO THERE >:C


----------



## lgnb695 (May 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Is5dR5kg1h0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyRpkdtCWrk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pu0rlQpOc6E

You guys might like this band called Godgory.
Gothenburg/melodeath with some atmosphere, good stuff.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 6, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Is5dR5kg1h0&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyRpkdtCWrk
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pu0rlQpOc6E
> 
> ...



Ah yes Godgory!  They appeal to my gothenberg side.  That was the first style of extreme metal I got into.  Resurrection was a phenomenal album.  Funny, odd, very beautiful, somewhat poppish, anal-retentive, and crystal clear in production.  I have a gorgeous Resurrection longsleeve with that awesome album artwork really big on the front and roses printed down the sleeves (I love roses).  One of my fav shirts.


----------



## Whitenoise (May 6, 2010)

Hahaha all of you are going to hate this.

[yt]uS6b74K2v14&feature=related[/yt]

First generation black metal, none of that hippy vampire shit.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Hahaha all of you are going to hate this.
> 
> [yt]uS6b74K2v14&feature=related[/yt]
> 
> First generation black metal, none of that hippy vampire shit.


I like it. :3


----------



## Takun (May 6, 2010)

Hey guys, what if David Byrne started a metal band.  Oh my god.  \  /


----------



## Hir (May 6, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Hahaha all of you are going to hate this.
> 
> [yt]uS6b74K2v14&feature=related[/yt]
> 
> First generation black metal, none of that hippy vampire shit.


I like it, a lot actually.


----------



## Dyluck (May 6, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I like it, a lot actually.



THAT'S THE JOOOOOKE

I kind of liked it, too x:


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 7, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Hahaha all of you are going to hate this.
> 
> [yt]uS6b74K2v14&feature=related[/yt]
> 
> First generation black metal, none of that hippy vampire shit.




I think not.  First generation would be Venom, Bathory, Hellhammer, Celtic Frost, ... you should know that? 

And also... that's pretty much what everyone these days is trying to play anyways, except with a bit more alcohol added.  Its trying to 'get back to the roots' but not really doing it.  Frankly it is boring to me.  Hell it certainly is not sinister or frightening.  There is nothing behind their lyrics and ideas save "beer, pussy, SATAN!".  I highly doubt these people conduct legitimate rituals.  If that's all you ask out of your black metal, that's your prerogative.  But don't get on me for wanting a more serious fare.

Frankly I'm just pissed you trashed my favorite style for no reason in you comment, so excuse me if I'm getting a bit confrontational.  Honestly, a symphony orchestra can be far more evil than any basic metal band could ever try to sound.  there have even been mad composers that have attempted to use the orchestra to bring about the Apocalypse.  For that reason, I always enjoy symphonic black metal and feel that it has not yet even gone as far as it could.  I always hold more respect to divinely-inspired composers than I do a group of ignorant young men trying to piss people off.  they certainly will not stand upon the abyssmal gulf of this reality and cower in fear and cosmic submission.


----------



## Convel (May 7, 2010)

the last band i saw live was Dream Theater.

but i love my music very heavy


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2010)

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dvssZeQIF-E&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dvssZeQIF-E&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n4rvWr2dw1k&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n4rvWr2dw1k&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (May 7, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Hai guiz is this metal?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeQo1MhrKRA&playnext_from=TL&videos=iM1x1RqDulw



dude i fucking love those 8 bit remixes

and that song haha


----------



## insanitosis (May 7, 2010)

Iron Maiden, Rammstein and Avenged Sevenfold are my favorite metal bands, and really hope I can see one of rammstein's insane pyro concerts someday.


----------



## Aden (May 7, 2010)

insanitosis said:


> Iron Maiden, *Rammstein* and *Avenged Sevenfold* are my favorite metal bands, and really hope I can see one of rammstein's insane pyro concerts someday.



Can we just put a guideline in the first post that says to not even bother if your favorite metal bands are Rammstein, A7X, Disturbed, etc.?



ryan-the-otter said:


> Honestly, a symphony orchestra can be far more evil than any basic metal band could ever try to sound.  there have even been mad composers that have attempted to use the orchestra to bring about the Apocalypse.  For that reason, I always enjoy symphonic black metal and feel that it has not yet even gone as far as it could.  I always hold more respect to divinely-inspired composers than I do a group of ignorant young men trying to piss people off.  they certainly will not stand upon the abyssmal gulf of this reality and cower in fear and cosmic submission.



This is why I greatly appreciate music with more than just the standard guitar/bass/drums/vox lineup. There are the creative ones out there, yes, but you can go so much _further_.


----------



## Whitenoise (May 7, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> I think not.  First generation would be  Venom, Bathory, Hellhammer, Celtic Frost, ... you should know  that?



When you call a song death metal you aren't  implying that the band that wrote it was one of the founders of the  style, why would it be any different for first generation black metal?  Or did you mean that you don't think first generation black metal is the  style Faustcoven plays?



ryan-the-otter said:


> And  also... that's pretty much what everyone these days is trying to play  anyways, except with a bit more alcohol added.  Its trying to 'get back  to the roots' but not really doing it.  Frankly it is boring to me.   Hell it certainly is not sinister or frightening.  There is nothing  behind their lyrics and ideas save "beer, pussy, SATAN!".  I highly  doubt these people conduct legitimate rituals.  If that's all you ask  out of your black metal, that's your prerogative.  But don't get on me  for wanting a more serious fare.



What are you on about?  Faustcoven doesn't write about any of those things. Also they aren't  religious and have never claimed to be, what's all this bollix about  rituals? Frankly I'm baffled by this chunk of text, if I didn't know  better I'd think you had no idea what you were talking about. 

Also  if I remember correctly you sited Cradle of Filth as an example of the  type of metal you enjoy, so you're throwing stones from a glass house  when you call people out for listening to metal that doesn't take it's  self seriously. You can dress a song about lesbian werewolf sex up in  all the fancy poetic language and keyboard wankery you want, but it's  still a song about lesbian werewolf sex :V .



ryan-the-otter said:


> Frankly I'm just pissed you trashed my  favorite style for no reason in you comment, so excuse me if I'm getting  a bit confrontational.  Honestly, a symphony orchestra can be far more  evil than any basic metal band could ever try to sound.  there have even  been mad composers that have attempted to use the orchestra to bring  about the Apocalypse.  For that reason, I always enjoy symphonic black  metal and feel that it has not yet even gone as far as it could.  I  always hold more respect to divinely-inspired composers than I do a  group of ignorant young men trying to piss people off.  they certainly  will not stand upon the abyssmal gulf of this reality and cower in fear  and cosmic submission.



That's a pretty laughable  overreaction to a lighthearted joke. You should try not to let yourself  get swept into a ludicrous, sweeping generalizationy rage so easily. Also, claiming that orchestral music is somehow inherently superior to music  achieved with fewer instruments and individuals involved is absurd. A  chord is a chord, and a melody is a melody. Honestly I have more respect  for someone who can craft engaging music with three melodic instruments  than someone who needs to screech at you with fifty to get their point  across :V .


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 7, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> dude i fucking love those 8 bit remixes
> 
> and that song haha


Yay! someone noticed it! x3


----------



## Hir (May 7, 2010)

Aden said:


> Can we just put a guideline in the first post that says to not even bother if your favorite metal bands are Rammstein, A7X, Disturbed, etc.?


His name is too cool for good music.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 7, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> When you call a song death metal you aren't  implying that the band that wrote it was one of the founders of the  style, why would it be any different for first generation black metal?  Or did you mean that you don't think first generation black metal is the  style Faustcoven plays?



Yes, I do not think they play 'first-generation'.  That term is more than a style description.  It specifically also incorporates a timeline, a position in history and not just a style of playing.  Consider also that the artists of the 80's had access to only certain recording techniques and equipment which all affected the sound of their music.  Also, a band playing in 2007 has all the subtle genre developments after-the-fact influencing how they play.  The only way they could overcome that is through very extensive scholarly work into not just what the first bands played, but techniques developed afterwords they should avoid.  Note also Faustcoven utilizes the new trend of doomish metal in their sound.  Again, that also can distance them from the actual authentic sound.  I think a much better moniker would be 'retro' in this case.




Whitenoise said:


> What are you on about?  Faustcoven doesn't write about any of those things. Also they aren't  religious and have never claimed to be, what's all this bollix about  rituals? Frankly I'm baffled by this chunk of text, if I didn't know  better I'd think you had no idea what you were talking about.



Not really the band itself.  What got me 'on about' was his comments implying that the metal I listened to was worthless.  Normally I keep my tongue to keep down drama, but this time, fuck, I made an exception.  I thoroughly believe symphonic black to be far more darker and hellish in sound than raw black.  (Generally though, there are a little few exceptions I make where the lyrics are serious and intelligent, and the riffs and tone is just undeniable.)



Whitenoise said:


> Also  if I remember correctly you sited Cradle of Filth as an example of the  type of metal you enjoy, so you're throwing stones from a glass house  when you call people out for listening to metal that doesn't take it's  self seriously. You can dress a song about lesbian werewolf sex up in  all the fancy poetic language and keyboard wankery you want, but it's  still a song about lesbian werewolf sex :V .



Unless it isn't.  That's the issue.  The really inspired acts are a lot more lyrically diverse than just cheap Satanism.  
As for Cradle of Filth, remeber when they came out, they were VERY well respected in the scene for suddenly presenting a much more inventive way to convey black metal in the context of classical art.  Do not let the fact that a multitude of other acts slopishly attempted to follow in suit lead you to write off they style.  In the long run, Cradle is exactly as you put it, but they represent more of an idea of what the music could be.  What would happen if you had an artist where the lyricist really was a classically trained poet to actually knew how to use the Medieval language as well as use it to convey actual period studies into the occult.  Imagine if that guy behind the keyboard was a true classical music composer.  The results of such an idea would be Wagnerian in its scope and artistic brilliance.  

Now I do listen to more sundry artists in the world of metal when I need a breather from more serious acts.  But these artist tend to fall on the gothic, folk, nature-worshipping side (i.e. wussy hippy stuff).  In actuality that stuff is very refreshing and warming for my spirit, giving me little vistas of beauty and emotional solace.  I need that to survive along with the dark stuff, and it really pisses me off when scenesters condemn and trash it because it actually attempts to get personal and tender.



Whitenoise said:


> That's a pretty laughable  overreaction to a lighthearted joke. You should try not to let yourself  get swept into a ludicrous, sweeping generalizationy rage so easily. Also, claiming that orchestral music is somehow inherently superior to music  achieved with fewer instruments and individuals involved is absurd. A  chord is a chord, and a melody is a melody. Honestly I have more respect  for someone who can craft engaging music with three melodic instruments  than someone who needs to screech at you with fifty to get their point  across :V .



I have never been able to determine well what is a joke on forums in the web.  I hate conversing on the web, for I use a lot of cues from facial expressions and body language to determine what mood someone is in.  Again for that reason I usually keep my cool, but again I made an exception this time.

And frankly, the argument of orchestra vs. popular music does tend to favor the classical.  Why?  Because composers actually understand music theory and have devoted years into studying it so they could actually write music using the full spectrum of tools available in Western tradition.  Also do not forget solo pieces or the sting quartets.  Those consist of far less players than an orchestra.  What I am looking for are classically educated musicians who apply these ideas into popular music or in the case of metal, engender it with classical msuic.  This would fulfill the now less popular, but still inescapable creation of symphoic black metal and finally elevate the genre into high art.. true occult legitimacy.. and all out committed solemnity that black metal has always tried to represent from day one.




...I'm sorry, but deep down inside I am one of those pompous stuffed-shirt romanticists trying to reach to that glowing event-horizon.


----------



## Jay the Fox (May 7, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Hahaha all of you are going to hate this.
> 
> [yt]uS6b74K2v14&feature=related[/yt]
> 
> First generation black metal, none of that hippy vampire shit.


 
Awesome song.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 7, 2010)

Aden said:


> Can we just put a guideline in the first post that says to not even bother if your favorite metal bands are Rammstein, A7X, Disturbed, etc.




Go start your own thread for metal that only gothic kids and weirdos listen to. 
Or just say something like, if other people like it then don't post. 
Just go start a drone thread. That should be real fun.


----------



## Armaetus (May 8, 2010)

Anyone listen to V:28?

[yt]szyifT6rDzY[/yt]

Genre is industrial black metal with lyrics dealing with the deconstruction/transformation of the earth.


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2010)

So who wants to talk about QueensrÃ¿che :3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> So who wants to talk about QueensrÃ¿che :3



i had the cahnce to buy operation mindcrime for one dollar today


i did not take it


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> i had the cahnce to buy operation mindcrime for one dollar today
> 
> 
> i did not take it



lol paying for music


----------



## Aden (May 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> lol paying for music



:C


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 8, 2010)

Aden said:


> :C



I just BOUGHT a Striborg album the other day.  I paid 19.00 not including tax.  I could have got a used copy of amazon for 5.00 or downloaded it for free, but I wanted to support the artist.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 8, 2010)

i like brokencyde lol ther good fave metal


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 8, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> I just BOUGHT a Striborg album the other day.  I paid 19.00 not including tax.  I could have got a used copy of amazon for 5.00 or downloaded it for free, but I wanted to support the artist.



indeed

i was at the local heavy metal/punk rock record store and not only did i find what i was looking for, but i found 2 CDs for $1 each that i liked and another one that had just 600 copies pressed!

it cost twice as much as i thought i would spend but i like to go there because the man behind the counter is very nice and is passionate about all sorts of music


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2010)

Teto said:


> i like brokencyde lol ther good fave metal



at least it's better than system of a down


----------



## Aden (May 8, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> I just BOUGHT a Striborg album the other day.  I paid 19.00 not including tax.  I could have got a used copy of amazon for 5.00 or downloaded it for free, but I wanted to support the artist.



Exactly. You like what they do? Help them to do more of it.


----------



## Valnyr (May 8, 2010)

Hammer Horde!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GDW9MUO1Bg


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2010)

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/chiVMrWMHko&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/chiVMrWMHko&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]
Metal by numbers, 1, 2, 3, 
Follow these rules and you'll see,
Cookie Monster vocals, you'll yell like a wookie,
Metal by numbers, *cookie cookie cookie*!!!


----------



## Whitenoise (May 9, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> Yes, I do not think they play  'first-generation'.  That term is more than a style description.  It  specifically also incorporates a timeline, a position in history and not  just a style of playing.  Consider also that the artists of the 80's  had access to only certain recording techniques and equipment which all  affected the sound of their music.  Also, a band playing in 2007 has all  the subtle genre developments after-the-fact influencing how they play.   The only way they could overcome that is through very extensive  scholarly work into not just what the first bands played, but techniques  developed afterwords they should avoid.  Note also Faustcoven utilizes  the new trend of doomish metal in their sound.  Again, that also can  distance them from the actual authentic sound.  I think a much better  moniker would be 'retro' in this case.



"Retro" could just as easily refer to bands influenced principally by  early second wave bands or the LLN, it's not specific enough to be worth  using. When someone says a band plays first generation black metal it  can be assumed that they mean the band does not employ the prevalent,  rapid tremolo picked chord progressions and equally prevalent blast  beats that characterized the second wave, choosing instead to use more  thrash oriented riffs and drum work.

As for the doom element, take a listen to Triumph of Death by  Hellhammer. The song is dildos, but the precedent is undeniable. Black  metal bands experimenting with doom metal is as old as the genre it's  self, Faustcoven simply takes more from the genre than most.   



ryan-the-otter said:


> Not really the band itself.  What got me  'on about' was his comments implying that the metal I listened to was  worthless.  Normally I keep my tongue to keep down drama, but this time,  fuck, I made an exception.  I thoroughly believe symphonic black to be  far more darker and hellish in sound than raw black.  (Generally though,  there are a little few exceptions I make where the lyrics are serious  and intelligent, and the riffs and tone is just undeniable.)



Saying any style of music is inherently worthless is ridiculous I agree,  but that's still not a very good reason to make wild, sweeping, and  frankly bizarre generalizations. Also if someone wishes to make  something bombastic and grandiose symphonic is certainly the way to go,  but when it comes to making truly dark music I tend to favor a less is  more approach, and no, Faustcoven is not a good example. They're just  for fun :V .



ryan-the-otter said:


> Unless it isn't.  That's the  issue.



But it really really is :V .



Cradle of Filth said:


> Flashes of lust to dust
> Splashed across my psychic pall
> As hybrid lovers reached their cusp
> With final thrusts I saw it all
> ...





ryan-the-otter said:


> The really inspired acts are a lot more  lyrically diverse than just cheap Satanism.



I agree, how is that relevant :V ?



ryan-the-otter said:


> As for Cradle of Filth, remeber when they  came out, they were VERY well respected in the scene for suddenly  presenting a much more inventive way to convey black metal in the  context of classical art.  Do not let the fact that a multitude of other  acts slopishly attempted to follow in suit lead you to write off they  style.  In the long run, Cradle is exactly as you put it, but they  represent more of an idea of what the music could be.



Emperor was doing that while Cradle of Filth was still a trashy  deathgrind band, and personally I think Strid was more unique and ground  breaking, even though they only managed the one demo.

[yt]8NVRBGJWW_8[/yt]



ryan-the-otter said:


> What would happen if you had an artist  where the lyricist really was a classically trained poet to actually  knew how to use the Medieval language as well as use it to convey actual  period studies into the occult.



Sounds more like chasing a novel aesthetic than some sort of grand  artistic and intellectual pursuit. I've never heard Medieval language  used as anything other than a gimmicky attempt to disguise a lack of  lyrical depth. My Dying Bride is a great example. The band goes to all  the trouble of writing some pretty solid doom metal, and then Aaron  Stainthorpe comes along and craps all over it with his shallow, whiny  lyrics. Using the same language as Shakespeare won't make uninspired  lyrics about tired subject matter any better. 



ryan-the-otter said:


> Imagine if that guy behind the keyboard  was a true classical music composer.  The results of such an idea would  be Wagnerian in its scope and artistic brilliance.
> 
> [_snipped to avoid making this wall of text any bigger, we can debate  the merits of hippy black metal another time_]
> 
> And frankly, the argument of orchestra vs. popular music does tend to  favor the classical.  Why?  Because composers actually understand music  theory and have devoted years into studying it so they could actually  write music using the full spectrum of tools available in Western  tradition.  *Also do not forget solo pieces or the sting quartets.   Those consist of far less players than an orchestra.*  What I am  looking for are classically educated musicians who apply these ideas  into popular music or in the case of metal, engender it with classical  music.  This would fulfill the now less popular, but still inescapable  creation of symphonic black metal and finally elevate the genre into  high art.. true occult legitimacy.. and all out committed solemnity that  black metal has always tried to represent from day one.



I highlighted that part because that's my point exactly, just replace  the classical instruments with electric guitars and a bass. I'm not  arguing about the importance of classical training, I'm arguing that  orchestral synths do not, by their very nature, improve black metal.  More often than not they take more away than they add, and you'll never  get music as bleak, ugly and vicious with acoustic instruments and  acoustic sounding syths as you will with electric guitars. Whether or  not something possess the aesthetics you find appealing has no bearing  on it's artistic merit, and the aesthetics you find appealing are used  just as often to conceal a lack of depth and gloss over mediocre  composition as the aesthetics I find appealing. The only difference is  the bands who polish their turds with orchestral synths and artsy fartsy  lyrical wankery tend to be a lot more successful :V .


----------



## Aeturnus (May 9, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Anyone listen to V:28?
> 
> [yt]szyifT6rDzY[/yt]
> 
> Genre is industrial black metal with lyrics dealing with the deconstruction/transformation of the earth.



They sound cool, but the video is retarded.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2010)

Hey guys, *I'M MORE METAL THAN ALL OF YOU!!! :V

*[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-qInucHAats&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-qInucHAats&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> "Retro" could just as easily refer to bands influenced principally by  early second wave bands or the LLN, it's not specific enough to be worth  using. When someone says a band plays first generation black metal it  can be assumed that they mean the band does not employ the prevalent,  rapid tremolo picked chord progressions and equally prevalent blast  beats that characterized the second wave, choosing instead to use more  thrash oriented riffs and drum work.
> 
> As for the doom element, take a listen to Triumph of Death by  Hellhammer. The song is dildos, but the precedent is undeniable. Black  metal bands experimenting with doom metal is as old as the genre it's  self, Faustcoven simply takes more from the genre than most.



I still interpret 'first-wave" as not a genre description for it involves a placement in time and a historical experience of the culture itself in it infancy.  It also implies a cultural premium that should not be given out to newbies.  But it is a designation that they do not deserve.  They did not contribute to the birth of the culture.  You could say 'first-wave inspired' if you want to be more specific than retro.




Whitenoise said:


> Saying any style of music is inherently worthless is ridiculous I agree,  but that's still not a very good reason to make wild, sweeping, and  frankly bizarre generalizations. Also if someone wishes to make  something bombastic and grandiose symphonic is certainly the way to go,  but when it comes to making truly dark music I tend to favor a less is  more approach, and no, Faustcoven is not a good example. They're just  for fun :V .



When it comes to black metal, I rarely enjoy music for fun...  For him to insult my taste and interest like a kvlt Nargaroth-worshipping scenseter, and then provide an example of mediocre primitive stuff that I would abhor is enough to make me challenge his tastes in response and extol what is good about symphonic black.  It is enough that the trite fashioness of the genre has lead to the elimination of any value to synth black with a 'wild, sweeping' generalization that it is inherently weak and incapable of expressing true darkness.  They have wrote off artists like Obtained Enslavement, Sacreligium, Maldoror, Vintersemestre, Limbonic Art, Mortuary Drape, Rotting Christ, Argentum, Nox Intempesta, Nazgul, Sear Bliss, Kawir and many other brilliant artists without second thought.  So I find myself regularly arguing for the promotion and recognition of this long rejected sound.



Whitenoise said:


> But it really really is :V .



Your trying to ignore the meaning of my response and running back in a circle to hide behind an example I previously conceded as only pale in the long run.  I was speaking to where the concepts behind the lyrical ideas are quite real:
http://www.metal-archives.com/release.php?id=89861





Whitenoise said:


> Emperor was doing that while Cradle of Filth was still a trashy  deathgrind band, and personally I think Strid was more unique and ground  breaking, even though they only managed the one demo.



Is that not their most well loved recording?  And is it also not soaked with beautiful brooding synth lines especially on the A side?  BTW I have love this release from Strid and find it far better than all their previous works.  They proved how valuable the symphonic element can be.

And CoF was doing something different than Emperor.  Image-whise, Emperor was just like any other black metal artist at the time.  Cradle had the foresight to further the genres pandering of dark mythology and Medieval themes in their concepts, pulling references and ideas from traditional sources.  For me, this mixing with the classical could lead the genre closer to high art.  It was evolution, a learing process.  Too bad they contunued to enslave classical art to black meta fashion rather than black metal submitting respectfully to the true wisdom that some of the classical world has accomplished in art and music.. and especially magic.



Whitenoise said:


> Sounds more like chasing a novel aesthetic than some sort of grand  artistic and intellectual pursuit. I've never heard Medieval language  used as anything other than a gimmicky attempt to disguise a lack of  lyrical depth. My Dying Bride is a great example. The band goes to all  the trouble of writing some pretty solid doom metal, and then Aaron  Stainthorpe comes along and craps all over it with his shallow, whiny  lyrics. Using the same language as Shakespeare won't make uninspired  lyrics about tired subject matter any better.



Again, you are speaking of an aesthetic without any meaning behind it.  And I am suggesting the application of it with that depth to it.  Do you believe I am still speaking of just any neo-classical lyrics?  You can paint the sky a realistic and deep blue, but it is really fantastic when you place ripped up clouds and glowing twilight upon it.  Look to the neofolk artists like the Moon Lay Hidden Beneath a Cloud or the infamous Zero Kama ofr ideas.  What about Early Arckanum (which is way better than new) and his use of Medieval Swedish.  The lyrics of the band Angizia, or Fiendish Nymph and their contemporaries in the Hellenic scene.  I also have to wonder, do you read Shakespeare, Marlowe, Milton or any of the old masters?  If you cannot actually understand the rhetoric, then how can you determine if the dialogue is really trying to say something?





Whitenoise said:


> I highlighted that part because that's my point exactly, just replace  the classical instruments with electric guitars and a bass. I'm not  arguing about the importance of classical training, I'm arguing that  orchestral synths do not, by their very nature, improve black metal.


Agreed.  It needs heart and soul. 



Whitenoise said:


> More often than not they take more away than they add, and you'll never  get music as bleak, ugly and vicious with acoustic instruments... as you will with electric guitars.


FUCK THAT.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzOb3UhPmig

And I'd like to see you try and argue that all that atonal noise is just empty wankery has no relevance to what it is trying to express.  You obviously have never done any study of classical music or music theory.  That is the most generalizing and ignorant statement I have heard yet in this argument.



Whitenoise said:


> Whether or  not something possess the aesthetics you find appealing has no bearing  on it's artistic merit,


That sure is not what the original poster implied in his generalizing statement.  And I'd also like to add that more orchestrated music does tend to require more musical experience to write effectively.



Whitenoise said:


> and the aesthetics you find appealing are used  just as often to conceal a lack of depth and gloss over mediocre  composition as the aesthetics I find appealing.



Interesting you should admit to that.  Especially when you are arguing that Faustcoven is 'just fun' and not serious fare.  Again I said I listen to less serious gothic material mainly not to impress a evil, sinister atmosphere but for more moody and heart-felt material.  In that case, it is not necessary to demand really violent riffs or commanding drumwork that quality black metal asks for.  So the 'mediocrity' you would ascribe to gothic metal may just be because they chose to play softer and evoke something other than the extreme cultural norm.



Whitenoise said:


> The only difference is  the bands who polish their turds with orchestral synths and artsy fartsy  lyrical wankery tend to be a lot more successful :V .



Whats all over Southern Lord, Nuclear Blast, Osmose, Moribund, Norma Evangelium Diaboli and other major black metal labels these days?  Symphonic metal was popular for a little bit in the mid and late 90's, but not anymore.  Now whoever can sound the most brutal, evil, and badly recorded is the norm.  Tell me a scene like that is not ripe to develop artistic shallowness.  Tell me is there any spiritual or artistic legitimacy to promoting Satanism as a tool for criminal violence?




Whitenoise said:


> Also they aren't  religious and have never claimed to be, what's all this bollix about  rituals


The 'occult' is not important to black metal?  Are thay not referencing that in their lyrics?  Are any of them practicing any real magick with seroius convictions about what they are doing?


In the future, I'd like to see some black metal artists drop the Satanic shit in favor of real magick or real paganism.  I'd like to see it embrace real Medieval art rather than making references.   Until then, it is still all just shallow fashion doomed to die.


----------



## Armaetus (May 9, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> They sound cool, but the video is retarded.



Yea, the nuclear stock footage is kinda silly, but I liked the video snippets of "Shut it down" more, as there is no silly stock footage but some animated material in the video..

[yt]Mrfw2ZeKdtY[/yt]


----------



## Lazyboots (May 10, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> i am interested in them because of their use of strang eand customized intstruments


 
YES! I saw them in socal at.... dammit, what was that reeeeeaaaaaaaally lame ass club called.... it was small and the pit required you sit down in little blue plastic chairs... GRRRRRR.... <remember> THE KNITTING FACTORY!!!!! I saw the big ass 2x4 and I was like.... the hell is that thing?

Estradasphere played there ALLLLLL the fkn time..... (I liked Estradasphere, but they felt like they owned that place)..... OH YEAH! See above where I remembered?

DAMMIT this is gonna kill me... not anymore  : )


----------



## Whitenoise (May 10, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> I still interpret 'first-wave" as not a  genre description for it involves a placement in time and a historical  experience of the culture itself in it infancy.  It also implies a  cultural premium that should not be given out to newbies.  But it is a  designation that they do not deserve.  They did not contribute to the  birth of the culture.  You could say 'first-wave inspired' if you want  to be more specific than retro.



Anyone who knows what first generation black metal is knows who the  original bands are, it's not like there were very many. Whether or not  the term truly accurate it's use in the context I used it in has become  part of common metal vernacular and while I can't find fault with  tacking "inspired" on the end if it I've never encountered a situation  where the term caused any confusion before now.



ryan-the-otter said:


> When it comes to black metal, I rarely  enjoy music for fun...  For him to insult my taste and interest like a  kvlt Nargaroth-worshipping scenseter, and then provide an example of  mediocre primitive stuff that I would abhor is enough to make me  challenge his tastes in response and extol what is good about symphonic  black.  It is enough that the trite fashioness of the genre has lead to  the elimination of any value to synth black with a 'wild, sweeping'  generalization that it is inherently weak and incapable of expressing  true darkness.  They have wrote off artists like Obtained Enslavement,  Sacreligium, Maldoror, Vintersemestre, Limbonic Art, Mortuary Drape,  Rotting Christ, Argentum, Nox Intempesta, Nazgul, Sear Bliss, Kawir and  many other brilliant artists without second thought.  So I find myself  regularly arguing for the promotion and recognition of this long  rejected sound.



I think people are more inclined to write off the legions of shitty  "purple" metal bands that cropped up around the turn of the century than  bands that use symphonic synths is a way that doesn't suck. I've never  heard people specifically slag off pre-wank Emperor, Strid, or any of  the bands you mentioned. 

Also, in all fairness to Gunnar Hansen that interview was conducted when  the scene was saturated with trite, bandwagon hopping symphonic black  metal garbage. That's why the genre's popularity has dipped, everyone  just got sick of it.



ryan-the-otter said:


> Your trying to ignore the meaning of my  response and running back in a circle to hide behind an example I  previously conceded as only pale in the long run.  I was speaking to  where the concepts behind the lyrical ideas are quite real:
> http://www.metal-archives.com/release.php?id=89861



What are you talking about? I sincerely thought you were saying that CoF  never wrote a song featuring lesbian werewolf sex and felt I ought to  provide evidence :V .



ryan-the-otter said:


> And CoF was doing something different than  Emperor.  Image-whise, Emperor was just like any other black metal  artist at the time.  Cradle had the foresight to further the genres  pandering of dark mythology and Medieval themes in their concepts,  pulling references and ideas from traditional sources.  For me, this  mixing with the classical could lead the genre closer to high art.  It  was evolution, a learing process.  Too bad they contunued to enslave  classical art to black meta fashion rather than black metal submitting  respectfully to the true wisdom that some of the classical world has  accomplished in art and music.. and especially magic.
> 
> Again, you are speaking of an aesthetic without any meaning behind it.   And I am suggesting the application of it with that depth to it.  Do you  believe I am still speaking of just any neo-classical lyrics?  You can  paint the sky a realistic and deep blue, but it is really fantastic when  you place ripped up clouds and glowing twilight upon it.  Look to the  neofolk artists like the Moon Lay Hidden Beneath a Cloud or the infamous  Zero Kama ofr ideas.  What about Early Arckanum (which is way better  than new) and his use of Medieval Swedish.  The lyrics of the band  Angizia, or Fiendish Nymph and their contemporaries in the Hellenic  scene.



Anthems era Emperor strikes me as more sincerely dark and medieval in  it's sound and it's themes than anything CoF ever recorded. CoF has  always struck me as being the musical equivalent of the trashiest  vampire movie imaginable. Also it sounds to me like you've got a bit too much  nostalgia for "the classical world", seems you're seeing more value  there than there really is.



ryan-the-otter said:


> I also have to wonder, do you read  Shakespeare, Marlowe, Milton or any of the old masters?  If you cannot  actually understand the rhetoric, then how can you determine if the  dialogue is really trying to say something?



Shakespeare is a huge part of the English curriculum here, so I have no  problem deciphering the language. I've read three of his four great  tragedies as well as that piece of shit Romeo and Juliet. I still need  to get around to reading King Lear but I have little interest in Milton  or Marlowe.



ryan-the-otter said:


> FUCK THAT.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzOb3UhPmig
> 
> And I'd like to see you try and argue that all that atonal noise is just  empty wankery has no relevance to what it is trying to express.  You  obviously have never done any study of classical music or music theory.   That is the most generalizing and ignorant statement I have heard yet  in this argument.



This is hardly empty wankery and it certainly does what it sets out to  do, if it weren't for the migraine I'm presently battling with I'd  eagerly examine this piece more closely since aside from the shooting  pains it's unleashing in my head I quite enjoy it. How about we discuss  this after I've had a chance to listen to it, I think I should clarify  what I meant by that post as well seeing as you seem to have taken it  the wrong way.



ryan-the-otter said:


> That sure is not what the original poster  implied in his generalizing statement.  And I'd also like to add that  more orchestrated music does tend to require more musical experience to  write effectively.



The original post was a joke. Looking at it again it probably would have  helped it I'd left a :V on the end but still I implore you, lighten up  :V .

Also a tremendous amount of hard work and dedication is required to  write any kind of music effectively. If that wasn't the case the  majority of music, classical and otherwise, wouldn't suck so much.



ryan-the-otter said:


> Interesting you should admit to that.   Especially when you are arguing that Faustcoven is 'just fun' and not  serious fare.  Again I said I listen to less serious gothic material  mainly not to impress a evil, sinister atmosphere but for more moody and  heart-felt material.  In that case, it is not necessary to demand  really violent riffs or commanding drumwork that quality black metal  asks for.  So the 'mediocrity' you would ascribe to gothic metal may  just be because they chose to play softer and evoke something other than  the extreme cultural norm.


 
The mediocrity I ascribe to most gothic metal is because most gothic  metal like every other kind of metal is indeed mediocre. Most music is  crap Ryan.



ryan-the-otter said:


> Whats all over Southern Lord, Nuclear  Blast, Osmose, Moribund, Norma Evangelium Diaboli and other major black  metal labels these days?  Symphonic metal was popular for a little bit  in the mid and late 90's, but not anymore.  Now whoever can sound the  most brutal, evil, and badly recorded is the norm.  Tell me a scene like  that is not ripe to develop artistic shallowness.  Tell me is there any  spiritual or artistic legitimacy to promoting Satanism as a tool for  criminal violence?





Whitenoise said:


> and the aesthetics you find appealing are used   just as often to conceal  a lack of depth and gloss over mediocre  composition *as the  aesthetics I  find appealing.*



:3c



ryan-the-otter said:


> The 'occult' is not important to black  metal?  Are thay not referencing that in their lyrics?  Are any of them  practicing any real magick with seroius convictions about what they are  doing?
> 
> In the future, I'd like to see some black metal artists drop the Satanic  shit in favor of real magick or real paganism.  I'd like to see it  embrace real Medieval art rather than making references.   Until then,  it is still all just shallow fashion doomed to die.



Occult language and imagery are useful tools for quantifying abstract  concepts that are otherwise difficult to present in lyrics, beyond that  the occult has little value in serious music.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 10, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Anyone who knows what first generation black metal is knows who the  original bands are, it's not like there were very many. Whether or not  the term truly accurate it's use in the context I used it in has become  part of common metal vernacular and while I can't find fault with  tacking "inspired" on the end if it I've never encountered a situation  where the term caused any confusion before now.



But the majority of people here are not introduced to black metal.  that right there is why your use of the term is more improper.  You are introducting this band and then giving it with your 'joke' an assertion that they are superior to all the other ones previously discussed.  And again I will say I do not read the emotional tensions of text very well, mostly because the people on the web cannot write well in the first place.  Also that statement is so fucking common in the metal culture and so prevalent among current fans that it is unlikely for it to be a joke.  That has consequences too.  I have heard young new black metal fans proclaim that black metal was great in the late 80's, was all shit in the 90's, and currently feel what is happening right now is the greatest thing the genre has ever achieved.




Whitenoise said:


> The original post was a joke. Looking at it again it probably would have helped it I'd left a :V on the end but still I implore you, lighten up :V



So you were the one who made the 'joke' under another identity.  Well again read what I posted abow as that is why I got hostile.  Your tone sets the precedent that what I enjoy is crap and even is a challenge to the legitimacy of my time-consuming efforts in exploring music.  Do you really look at me in this manner now?

Why don't you do some research yourself into symphonic black metal?  Try to find something among the artists I posted you like.  I have a few raw black groups I enjoy... 

Hell what you should really do is some research into classical art.  That music piece I gave to you is a result of my research into it.  Symphonic music and Medieval/Renaissance art has survived through the ages because despite all the thick period language and alien sonic aura, it still conveys something that is so deep to us even to this day.  There is beauty as well as frightening darkness there.  I have found it and I love it for that.  It is an uplifting respite from the ugly, shallow, corruption of the world we have to live in.  Nature is the same way as well for me.  It is filed with beauty that the modern man ignores and darkness he fears.  These things are my lifeblood.  I search for them in art, music, literature, and the occult.  Do not let your modern sensibilities prevent you from enjoying these things.  Marlowe wrote of the scientist defying the church and the concequence of seeing the truth.  Milton wrote of Satan as the true hero.  Isidore Ducasse expounded all his human madness and corruption on paper to a world that would gloss these things over, affirming that man is not a pure, moral creature.  John Dee delved the questions of the universe by looking inward into his own perception of it.. the study of the occult and magick.  Scriabin sought to write a messianic symphony with the intention of destroying all the darkness of man and saving all that was noble on the earth.  In the past, these was also brilliant artists and thinkers, warped minds and desperate souls in search of answers.  You must not ignore or devalue what they have done.  Look for yourself and find the truths.  You will find things that will touch you, help you see your world more clearly, or just give you a new avenue of creative experience.  It does not good to live only in the stale restrictions out current modern world, our modern perceptions imposes on us.

I have found solace in these places, I need it to survive.  It gives me a reason to live.  I always adore it, and therefore, artists who intelligently pay homage to it.  Even if they may suck at writing killer metal, they may be brilliant at writing romanticist music and lyrics.  As long as they give their spirits and heart to it, it is still a valiant effort in my opinion.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 12, 2010)

I got "Eparistera Daimones" by Triptykon (Tom G. Warrior's new band) recently, you should totally give it a listen, it's some pretty heavy shit, even if it's a little too slow and depressing at times.

[yt]6eFxUvUSHwA[/yt]

It's hard to define the genre, but doom metal or black metal would be most appropriate, except it doesn't use excessive blast beats and goofy vocals about the devil.


----------



## Hir (May 12, 2010)

^Read my review of that here.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 12, 2010)

Someone asked me to play in a Pantera tribute band so I'm headin up there Saturday to show em ma skillz. They want me to play bass and pantera's bass is really easy.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 13, 2010)

Lazyboots said:


> YES! I saw them in socal at.... dammit, what was that reeeeeaaaaaaaally lame ass club called.... it was small and the pit required you sit down in little blue plastic chairs... GRRRRRR.... <remember> THE KNITTING FACTORY!!!!! I saw the big ass 2x4 and I was like.... the hell is that thing?
> 
> Estradasphere played there ALLLLLL the fkn time..... (I liked Estradasphere, but they felt like they owned that place)..... OH YEAH! See above where I remembered?
> 
> DAMMIT this is gonna kill me... not anymore  : )



Whoaaaaa How was Estradasphere live?

I would love to go to a show at the Knitting Factory 

You got any more stories?


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 13, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I got "Eparistera Daimones" by Triptykon (Tom G. Warrior's new band) recently, you should totally give it a listen, it's some pretty heavy shit, even if it's a little too slow and depressing at times.
> 
> [yt]6eFxUvUSHwA[/yt]
> 
> It's hard to define the genre, but doom metal or black metal would be most appropriate, except it doesn't use excessive blast beats and goofy vocals about the devil.



Doom is definitely what that is.  I have a copy of Monotheist.  That stuff blows my mind, it feels so genuine.  I love this guy.


----------



## Convel (May 13, 2010)

one of my favourite bands

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmS-JuVvVf4


----------



## Ice Fire (May 13, 2010)

i like many bands like: slipknot,slayer,metallica,stone sour,dragonforce,tenacious d,steel panther, and a couple others. 
ive never been to a concert yet.


----------



## Aeturnus (May 13, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Yea, the nuclear stock footage is kinda silly, but I liked the video snippets of "Shut it down" more, as there is no silly stock footage but some animated material in the video..
> 
> [yt]Mrfw2ZeKdtY[/yt]



Again, the music is all right, but the video did nothing for me. Then again I don't really give a shit about music videos.


----------



## Hir (May 13, 2010)

Ice Fire said:


> i like many bands like: slipknot,slayer,metallica,stone sour,dragonforce,tenacious d,steel panther, and a couple others.
> ive never been to a concert yet.


Steel Panther? With every other atrocity in your list...

Get the hell out.


----------



## Armaetus (May 13, 2010)

Ice Fire said:


> i like many bands like: slipknot,slayer,metallica,stone sour,dragonforce,tenacious d,steel panther, and a couple others.
> ive never been to a concert yet.



You're gonna get crucified by the Metal Elite here (myself being one) by introducing meh music, especially Slipknot into the discussion.

Do you have any other artists you want to talk to us about what you also like?


----------



## Aden (May 13, 2010)

Ice Fire said:


> i like many bands like: slipknot,slayer,metallica,stone sour,dragonforce,tenacious d,steel panther, and a couple others.
> ive never been to a concert yet.



You don't have to hold back. We're not people that don't pick on you if you don't like the bands everyone else does. We can handle the obscure, adventurous stuff.


----------



## Armaetus (May 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> You don't have to hold back. We're not people that don't pick on you if you don't like the bands everyone else does. We can handle the obscure, adventurous stuff.



You are right on that, but knowing some are more tolerant of speaking about nu-metal than others...and yes, I'd love to see what this other guy likes since I like more obscure stuff to begin with.


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (May 14, 2010)

Death, Dream Theater, Control Denied, Symphony X, Sanctuary, Cannibal Corpse, Autopsy (only SS and Mental Funeral \m/), Masterplan, Pyramaze (anyone heard of them?), Atheist, Spiral Architect, Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Dio/Rainbow, Racer X, Demoniac, Monstrosity, Bathory, Morbid Anal Fog, Luca Turilli, Deicide, Prototype, Evile, Hammerfall, In Flames (none of that gay shit after Clayman, thanks), Kreator, Pantera, Sepultura, Winds, Yngwie Malmsteen, and Forbidden are what's currently in my library. I also believe I have one song from Killswitch Engage somewhere, a couple by Epica, a few Evanescence songs here and there, and I think one song by Three Inches of Blood. I might have a song by Chimaira buried under all these other albums.

Metal makes up about half of my library (most of those are full discographies including re-releases and remasters and the like), and I also have things such as DDR and Lustmord in there, but uhh... Yeah. Metal thread. Right.

Favorite genre of metal? Not really sure. You can pretty much feed me anything that isn't that horrid Trivium or Atreyu garbage and I'll be good to go. New In Flames can go suck a few hard ones.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 14, 2010)

Demoniac is tight. It's hard to find their stuff


----------



## Aden (May 14, 2010)

Darkhavenz0r said:


> Pyramaze (anyone heard of them?)



Love Legend of the Bone Carver, hate their first album.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (May 14, 2010)

the new as i lay dying album came out recently, its pretty good, i dig it.


sorry im not kvlt enough for you faggots


----------



## Aden (May 14, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> sorry im not kvlt enough for you faggots



Apology accepted


----------



## Whitenoise (May 14, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> I have heard young new black metal fans proclaim that black metal was great in the late 80's, was all shit in the 90's, and currently feel what is happening right now is the greatest thing the genre has ever achieved.



What's happening now is the greatest thing the genre has ever achieved, no doubt about that. I wouldn't say black metal was great in the late 80s though, since it was pretty much just a bunch of thrash metal bands who couldn't sing/handle they're instruments. The nineties were better, but only a few scattered bands/CDs are really worth listening to. Black metal only really hit it's stride in the last decade or so.



ryan-the-otter said:


> So you were the one who made the 'joke' under another identity.



Wat :V ?



ryan-the-otter said:


> Well again read what I posted abow as that is why I got hostile.  Your tone sets the precedent that what I enjoy is crap and even is a challenge to the legitimacy of my time-consuming efforts in exploring music.  Do you really look at me in this manner now?
> 
> Why don't you do some research yourself into symphonic black metal?  Try to find something among the artists I posted you like.  I have a few raw black groups I enjoy...



I know most of the bands you posted, I was big into symphonic black metal in my mid teens. I just grew out of it is all.



ryan-the-otter said:


> Hell what you should really do is some research into classical art.  That music piece I gave to you is a result of my research into it.  Symphonic music and Medieval/Renaissance art has survived through the ages because despite all the thick period language and alien sonic aura, it still conveys something that is so deep to us even to this day.



You keep talking about crap from four-hundred years ago like it's some mystical ancient secret. There's nothing mysterious or magical about it, it's just old. Some of it is great, most of it is crap, just like art and music now.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (May 14, 2010)

Aden said:


> Apology accepted



on another note, i picked up a sampler with 3 tracks from the upcoming album by the human abstract for a buck o.o

i think you may appreciate it


----------



## Aden (May 14, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> on another note, i picked up a sampler with 3 tracks from the upcoming album by the human abstract for a buck o.o
> 
> i think you may appreciate it



Oh, I didn't even realize their new one was in the works. The last album was very hit-or-miss, but when it hit, it hit.


----------



## Fludrekel (May 14, 2010)

fav metal band - as i lay dying

fav genre - death metal

ive been to ozzfest and mastodon killswitch engage devildriver taking dawn concerts well...alot im suprised yiffiers like metal \m/

fuking love coheed and cambria dough


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 14, 2010)

Fludrekel said:


> mastodon


Das Was Up!


> fuking love coheed and cambria dough


Das Was Up!


> im suprised yiffiers like metal \m/


Das Was Up!



> yiff


 Das Was Up!


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 14, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> What's happening now is the greatest thing the genre has ever achieved, no doubt about that. I wouldn't say black metal was great in the late 80s though, since it was pretty much just a bunch of thrash metal bands who couldn't sing/handle they're instruments. The nineties were better, but only a few scattered bands/CDs are really worth listening to. Black metal only really hit it's stride in the last decade or so.
> 
> I know most of the bands you posted, I was big into symphonic black metal in my mid teens. I just grew out of it is all.



Disregarded a massive portion of the genre's early history.  Implies apathy to doing research.  ... tells me he does not care to find out for himself.  

There is nothing more to be said here.





Whitenoise said:


> Wat :V ?





Whitenoise said:


> The original post was a joke. Looking at it again it probably would have helped it *I'd* left a :V on the end.....








Whitenoise said:


> You keep talking about crap from four-hundred years ago like it's some mystical ancient secret. There's nothing mysterious or magical about it, it's just old. Some of it is great, most of it is crap, just like art and music now.



Name some.  You have already informed us Romeo and Juliet was a "piece of shit".  So name some good stuff.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 14, 2010)

Aden said:


> Oh, I didn't even realize their new one was in the works. The last album was very hit-or-miss, but when it hit, it hit.



BTW, thanks for sticking up for me.

Did you get my little PM-ie?


----------



## Aden (May 14, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> BTW, thanks for sticking up for me.



Not sure if sarcasm.



> Did you get my little PM-ie?



Mhm. Haven't gotten the time to explore it all due to projects (because when I get tipped into new bands, I spend way too much time looking them up and listening to different stuff and it just takes a long time).


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (May 15, 2010)

Fludrekel said:


> as i lay dying




dude i love them, a lot of people talk shit but record sales DO mean something, not everything but it still does say a lot about them. also with this being technically their 5th album and they're still going strong and becoming better musicians as they go, they're definitely doing something right.




Aden said:


> Oh, I didn't even realize their new one was in the works. The last album was very hit-or-miss, but when it hit, it hit.




yea it comes out in august. i thought their last album was good but it's not one of my favorites but i still dig it a lot. though one of the sounds really reminds me of alaska. that kinda annoyed me but i still liked it.


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (May 15, 2010)

Fludrekel said:


> fav metal band - as i lay dying
> 
> fav genre - death metal





Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> dude i love them, a lot of people talk shit but *record sales DO mean something*



*Get out*


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> Not sure if sarcasm.



Not sarcastic.  I was referring to where you also agreed that metal needs to be something more for you to like.  I never really expect anyone to stand up for me.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 16, 2010)

What stuff were you into when you were younger, ryan?

Like what was the progression from then to now?


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 16, 2010)

Darkhavenz0r said:


> *Get out*



Yeah right. Just look at Immortal. They suck AND nobody buys their shit. Coincidence? The same goes for Sunn. They're not the worst, but they're faaarr from best. I mean, should they even be considered heavy?


----------



## Plantar (May 16, 2010)

Anybody else here like Nevermore? My sister got me into them.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 16, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I mean, should they even be considered heavy?



what are you talking about


----------



## Takun (May 16, 2010)

I am all confuse by all the DIO IS DEAD, DIO ISN'T DEAD, NO REALLY HE IS, NO HE ISN'T.

I doubt he is but.  :\


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 16, 2010)

Dio is so old that he played in a rockabilly band, not a rockabilly revival band.

Dio is so old that he sang doo-W O P music.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 16, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> what are you talking about



Sorry. I didn't make that clear at all. 

This is a thread about heavy metal. Sunn O))) shouldn't be mentioned.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 16, 2010)

[yt]nBSTD0QhSLo[/yt]

seems pretty heavy to me



> I liked Sunn O))) quite a bit, but then they blew me away when I saw them live. 1st chord a few hundred people take a step back, after a few minutes everyone is leaning into each new strike. Each chord would take my breath away for 20 seconds. After an hour of being up against the stage I had to sit down.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 16, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> [yt]nBSTD0QhSLo[/yt]
> 
> seems pretty heavy to me



I can't hear it over the generator in the video. :/

"Revolution is my name" by Pantera is heavy. I'm not sure that there's any difference but I think Pantera plays more than 10 notes throughout their song.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 16, 2010)

who is more metal

you decide







pantera






sunn o)))


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 16, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> who is more metal
> 
> you decide
> 
> ...








 Pantera. 
There is no contest... I was talking about musically anyway.
 I mean I guess whatever shit you had to go through to be able to recognize Sunn as music is pretty brutal but as far as moshing, headbanging, etc, Pantera is just better in so many ways.


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 16, 2010)

Nightwish was good until they lost their lead singer T.T


----------



## Hir (May 16, 2010)

<CaliforniaStripes> said:


> Nightwish was good until they lost their lead singer T.T


No, they were good until Once.

The album Once and the one thereafter were just pop metal, regardless of who sang it.


----------



## Aden (May 16, 2010)

Oh look MichaelFoster is talking about Sunn again.


----------



## Hir (May 16, 2010)

2deep4u


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> No, they were good until Once.
> 
> The album Once and the one thereafter were just pop metal, regardless of who sang it.


 No! Don't come on here when I talk about Sunn. You always make me feel bad. 
Oh, and I forgot to tell you. People always borrow my iPod at school and this kid was listening to "Big Church" and "Alice" in art. When I went over to him he was like "what the hell is this?" So I told him he was saying "Big Church" in some south american language and he thought it was cool. Haha 



Aden said:


> Oh look MichaelFoster is talking about Sunn again.


I wasn't really saying anything bad about them this time, I was just questioning if their music should actually be considered "heavy" or "brutal".


----------



## Hir (May 16, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I wasn't really saying anything bad about them this time, I was just questioning if their music should actually be considered "heavy" or "brutal".


Heavy? Yeah, sure. Brutal? No, that's a word for death metal failures.


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (May 16, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah right. Just look at Immortal. They suck AND nobody buys their shit. Coincidence? The same goes for Sunn. They're not the worst, but they're faaarr from best. I mean, should they even be considered heavy?



This post suggests that its originator believes everyone has the same opinion of what "sucks" and what is "great". I like Immortal, ffs.

By the way, Death and Possessed weren't incredibly popular, relatively speaking. They sold records, they had fans, yes, and they were by all means the best of the genre (only in my opinion, but you have to give credit to the fact that Death and Possessed just about fathered the genre in their own ways), but do you think they are as popular as Incubus and Creed? No way. Are they more musically proficient and capable? Certainly.


----------



## Aden (May 16, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I wasn't really saying anything bad about them this time, I was just questioning if their music should actually be considered "heavy" or "brutal".



You just seem to love bringing them up for some reason.

\"Brutal" is the word that's destroying metal.


----------



## Hir (May 16, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah right. Just look at Immortal. They suck AND nobody buys their shit. Coincidence? The same goes for Sunn. They're not the worst, but they're faaarr from best. I mean, should they even be considered heavy?


I'm wearing an Immortal T-Shirt right now that begs to differ, sir. I really like Immortal.


Aden said:


> "Brutal" is the word that's destroying  metal.


hey man u should hear dis band THEY'RE FUCKIN BR00TAL


----------



## Whitenoise (May 16, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> Disregarded a massive portion of the  genre's early history.  Implies apathy to doing research.  ... tells me  he does not care to find out for himself.
> 
> There is nothing more to be said here.



It's interesting that your first instinct is to assume that someone not  sharing your reverence for something or simply not relating to it and  therefor showing little interest must be the result of ignorance on that  person's part. Couldn't be that they things you love aren't as  undeniably brilliant as you think they are. 

Also a horrible band can inspired great music, and while their  originality ought to be respected if their execution is piss poor it's  ridiculous to say it's not. I haven't disregarded the genre's history, I  simply didn't find much I liked in the first decade and a half of it.



ryan-the-otter said:


> Name some.  You have already informed us  Romeo and Juliet was a "piece of shit".  So name some good  stuff.



Despite it's tedious christian themes and biblical allegories I like The  Tragedy of Macbeth, and while I don't remember too much of Othello the  Moor of Venice I remember being fascinated by the villain, I should  probably read it again. Also Hamlet, that pretty much goes without  saying.

As for medieval or baroque music, it's never appealed to me on any  level. Orchestral music was neutered to the point of being almost  unlistenable until composers began to throw out traditional  classical and baroque counterpoint and  harmony with very few exceptions.

This is the oldest piece of music I actually connect with, FrÃ©dÃ©ric Chopin's Prelude  in  E-Minor (op.28 no. 4)                   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ef-4Bv5Ng0w

Aside from that it's mostly music from the 20th century, like BÃ©la BartÃ³k's Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6R4uw-Bapc


----------



## Whitenoise (May 16, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah right. Just look at the crap I like. They suck AND everybody buys their shit. Coincidence? The same goes for Pantera. They're not the worst, but they're faaarr from best. I mean, should they even be considered heavy?



Fixed. Shred's right, record sales do mean something.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 16, 2010)

[yt]7ItfKxy5V0w[/yt]
EDIT: The Mp3 with full quality


----------



## Hir (May 16, 2010)

No thanks.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 16, 2010)

brutal tune ace


----------



## Duality Jack (May 16, 2010)

_*>:V*_ 
[yt]SurqXyOjLxE[/yt]
Mp3


EDIT: and some Rob zombie too


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 16, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> _*>:V*_
> [video]
> Mp3


Worst song on Guitar Hero III.

[yt]mhMEH9ie9t4[/yt]

weee

And that's the only metal I can think of right now because I'm duuuull.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Heavy? Yeah, sure. Brutal? No, that's a word for death metal failures.


 How are they heavy? I just mentioned it cos it's in the threads name. 



Whitenoise said:


> Fixed. Shred's right, record sales do mean something.


Implying Pantera's not tha shiz. 

You sir, are wrong.


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (May 16, 2010)

[yt]BExMRGMfG1o[/yt]

One of my favorite power metal tunes.


----------



## Hir (May 16, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> How are they heavy? I just mentioned it cos it's in the threads name.


Listen to them, for fuck's sake. I don't understand how you can class them as not heavy when they have such a heavy, massive sound.


Darkhavenz0r said:


> [yt]http://youtube.com/v/BExMRGMfG1o[/yt]
> 
> One of my favorite power metal tunes.


You don't put the full link in, you take out the http://youtube.com/v/  part. Just use the code (BExMRGMfG1o).


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Listen to them, for fuck's sake. I don't understand how you can class them as not heavy when they have such a heavy, massive sound.





Load_Blown said:


> what are you talking about



Read his previous random posts.  It think he's just trying to play games.

Though on a side note, I personally do not find them satisfying.  But they are for the most part, metal.



Aden said:


> Oh look MichaelFoster is talking about Sunn again.



Loled. :3

"Look look!  Watch me say stuff!" says Mr. Foster.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 16, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> . Couldn't be that they things you love aren't as undeniably brilliant as you think they are.



This is the source of contention right there.  Your consistent assertion that the art I get emotional fulfillment out of is junk.  How would you feel if someone randomly comes in and says that?

We need to put our balls on the table...
So you do not have a taste for symphonic black metal and for the most part I do not enjoy raw black or this new trend of doomish/black.  You say you think symphonic is crap, but you also state that there are some good artists.  Can you acknowledge there are gifted symphonic acts despite you lack of enjoyment in them?  Hell our lack to appreciate a style would likely inhibit our ability to comprehend its value.  I can say that there are good raw black metal acts that have done brilliant things.  There are even a few which I acutally enjoy greatly too... Absu, early Setherial, Striborg, Azrael, very early Tiamat, early Arckanum, early Seibenburgen, Beherit and some others.  I will also acknowledge that right now, due to the openness of the genre, the current black metal scene is ripe for free artistic experimentation and that is good.  I just however also adore the works of the mid-90's (and there are a lot of traditionalists that adore this period above all as well, even among non-synth fans) and I always enjoy hearing artists that maintain the spirit of that past sound as well.  That is why I go on dearly about the old stuff.  



Whitenoise said:


> I haven't disregarded the genre's history, I  simply didn't find much I liked in the first decade and a half of it.



Then you acknowledge that there is an importance to that period?  I want to be sure you understand the mid-90's and synth black is not all campy vampyric cheese.  There were thousands of artists and some had completely original sounds, a deep understanding of the heart of the black metal sound, and very dedicated ideas.  Like these:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHV4SYxhRzQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCvB694VSEU&a=bA4q68vAt1s&playnext_from=ML
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juoN-OTtgDw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHnCDEmrpzA&feature=related
These artists are adored the genre over.  Your Dimmu Borgir fan would no nothing of them and even the heads of MA adore them.  You may not have a taste for this stuff, but I at least what to offer you examples of what is considered the best quality.  At least you will have an example of what the pinnacle sound of the genre is considered.

Now if you can appreciate the inventive value of some of these works, I can recant my first outburst.  And I do acknowledge that value of what the modern scene is giving us in artistic freedom.  That initial statement about symphonic metal was to me was so generalizing, I found it very easy to get hostile.



Whitenoise said:


> Despite it's tedious christian themes and biblical allegories I like The Tragedy of Macbeth, and while I don't remember too much of Othello the Moor of Venice I remember being fascinated by the villain, I should probably read it again. Also Hamlet, that pretty much goes without saying.



That's OK, but that is all academic literature.  Your only experienceing classical work that the education institution decides is right for you.    And its being forced onto you, making it very easy for the average person to develop a hatred of it.  That's why I do my own independent research into European literature.  You'll discover the works of Milton and William Blake, works that actually, challenged those tedious Chirstian allegories.  And then there is occult literature as well.  You definitely will not find that in your literature appreciation class.  Wikipedia is a big help on this stuff.



Whitenoise said:


> As for medieval or baroque music, it's never appealed to me on any level. Orchestral music was neutered to the point of being almost unlistenable until composers began to throw out traditional classical and baroque counterpoint and harmony with very few exceptions.
> 
> This is the oldest piece of music I actually connect with, FrÃ©dÃ©ric Chopin's Prelude in E-Minor (op.28 no. 4)
> 
> ...



I always adored Bela Bartok.
If you like that, how about this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY8h_D2GQqI&feature=related

 I can understand that sentiment as classical period (after Baroque period) music is very formulaic.  It was the age of Reason afterall.  I myself do prefer Romanticist composers like Orff, Grieg, Borodin as well.  Modernist works actually are phenomenal to me, but here is the catch.  I adore mythological and naturalist themes, and often modernist works are totally remote on that.  But there is a lot of good to be found there.... like Ravel's piano works and the mad works of Scriabin.

As for medieval music, we honestly do not really know for sure how it was supposed to sound or be performed.  We just had some text and primitive music theory and artifact instruments or illuminated manuscripts to tell us about that music.  So some is performed very placidly to be more acceptable.  But some will be far more moving and diverse.  This one really reaches me.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ive0JCzIWiU&feature=related

Anyways, I feel you should not say most of old music is bad, or old literature.  Remember, if your only experience of this stuff is what the college presents to you, you are often missing out on the more obscure, disregarded, unpopular, and sometimes heretical works.

Anyways, I am not trying to insult your tastes.  I just would like you to understand better a dislike of something does not initially make it bad.  An understanding and knowledge of it and its place in art is needed.  Then a more fair judgment can be given as to its true quality.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (May 17, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Fixed. Shred's right, record sales do mean something.



well if you actually think about it, lots of sales means lots of people buying. when people buy music they listen to it(or at least i do). lots of people buying = lots of people listening. it means theyre doing something right, regardless of who it is that's buying or listening to it. bands that are "good" but arent well known usually dont care about their music being heard or have a hard time getting their name out there. or they may just be too kvlt for the masses to comprehend their greatness.

plenty of these big bands love playing music for a living, and really dont make as much money as a lot of people think. they get offered a good deal or someone comes along to help them get where they want to be and they take it. they get to make a living doing something they love, who wouldnt want that? their music gets big, they became well known. you can blame record labels and the media for what becomes mainstream, not all mainstream bands chose to become such, many have had what they have been doing since the start become mainstream.

when you're a part of the music industry you understand why things are the way they are a bit better.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (May 17, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> How are they heavy? I just mentioned it cos it's in the threads name.
> 
> 
> Implying Pantera's not tha shiz.
> ...



i just straight stared at your icon for a good 3 minutes with a toothy grin on my face


edit: eat my double post


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 17, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Listen to them, for fuck's sake. I don't understand how you can class them as not heavy when they have such a heavy, massive sound.


Well, air compressors are pretty heavy so I suppose you have a point.


----------



## Hir (May 17, 2010)

They use air compressors in their music? Cool.


----------



## Aden (May 17, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> well if you actually think about it, lots of sales means lots of people buying. when people buy music they listen to it(or at least i do). lots of people buying = lots of people listening. it means theyre doing something right, regardless of who it is that's buying or listening to it.



It means they're advertising right and appealing to the least common denominator of listener. You have to understand that most people think of music as a diversion or a background thing, and not as a big deal like some of us. A majority of music with high sales is appealing to these people because it's easy to digest, easy to access and "discover" (because it's being promoted everywhere), and they are "cooler" for liking them amongst other people like them.


----------



## Hir (May 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> It means they're advertising right and appealing to the least common denominator of listener. You have to understand that most people think of music as a diversion or a background thing, and not as a big deal like some of us. A majority of music with high sales is appealing to these people because it's easy to digest, easy to access and "discover" (because it's being promoted everywhere), and they are "cooler" for liking them amongst other people like them.


 It's the kind of people that will only listen to a song just for "having a good beat" or "something to sing along to" that make me a sad skunk. 

Music is my life, and means more to me than anything, so yeah.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 17, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> They use air compressors in their music? Cool.



Air compressors, generators, and a singer. That's an odd band for a music lover like yourself to appreciate.


----------



## Aden (May 17, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Air compressors, generators, and a singer. That's an odd band for a music lover like yourself to appreciate.



It's so avant-garde!


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> It's so avant-garde!



Lolol


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 17, 2010)

flansy_in_a_soda_can: what is flower metal
nuclearmissionjam: sonota artica, nightwish
flansy_in_a_soda_can: oh like for girlie men
nuclearmissionjam: that sort of power metal with keyboards and being really kind of wimpy
nuclearmissionjam: they're really bad
nuclearmissionjam: like you either like them because you're a flower metal person
flansy_in_a_soda_can: Keyboards/pianos/synth's are in so many music genre's styles, so many bands. They must all be girly right? Obviously... and if it's so girly why are you listening to it? You must have had a hard day and you need to vent by making fun of music. Wanna talk about it?ï»¿
nuclearmissionjam: or a "it shreds so it's good" person
nuclearmissionjam: yeah i do wanna talk about it
nuclearmissionjam: all of the choruses are like
nuclearmissionjam: so we fight beyond the day into the light
nuclearmissionjam: for the freedom of the skies in our mind
nuclearmissionjam: forever in our hearts


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 17, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> flansy_in_a_soda_can: what is flower metal
> nuclearmissionjam: sonota artica, nightwish
> flansy_in_a_soda_can: oh like for girlie men
> nuclearmissionjam: that sort of power metal with keyboards and being really kind of wimpy
> ...


That was pretty funny.

The whole synth thing reminds me, anyone ever heard of a death metal band called Nocturnus? It used a keyboardist and it was some really good shit. The keyboardist didn't make it sound gay or anything. I highly recommend their "The Key" album.

[yt]jqdIdCQfrcY[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 17, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> The whole synth thing reminds me, anyone ever heard of a death metal band called Nocturnus? It used a keyboardist and it was some really good shit. The keyboardist didn't make it sound gay or anything. I highly recommend their "The Key" album.



Yeah, Sergeant D, formerly of Metal Inquisition, recommended them.

Mike Browning, the drummer of Nocturnus sang and played drums with the very first lineup of Morbid Angel, fun little factoid there


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 17, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Yeah, Sergeant D, formerly of Metal Inquisition, recommended them.
> 
> Mike Browning, the drummer of Nocturnus sang and played drums with the very first lineup of Morbid Angel, fun little factoid there


I can see he borrowed the name from the mascot of S.O.D., that's pretty cool.

I also wish there were more death metal bands like Nocturnus or something. It's not really fun when every death metal band try to be Cannibal Corpse, as much as I like the classic death metal formula, it really gets old after a while and I really don't like the overuse of blast beats in almost any form of music.


----------



## Hir (May 17, 2010)

oh shit guys

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Proph...1658206?v=wall&story_fbid=386998343206&ref=mf

newcomers, they're really fucking good by the sounds of it


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (May 17, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> well if you actually think about it, lots of sales means lots of people buying. when people buy music they listen to it(or at least i do). lots of people buying = lots of people listening. it means theyre doing something right, regardless of who it is that's buying or listening to it. bands that are "good" but arent well known usually dont care about their music being heard or have a hard time getting their name out there. or they may just be too kvlt for the masses to comprehend their greatness.



Am I the only one that sees how this is a flawed perception of reality?

Music sales do not whatsoever effect how skilled the band members are, and music sales if anything have a measurably-detremental effect on reception of new records. That's not to say as time goes on all bands will reliably make relatively "worse" albums, but record sales will certainly not make As I Lay Dying's shitty guitar players sound any better suddenly. The fact that all metalcore is generally the same does certainly help with record sales though, if that's any hint to what I'm saying. There's no reason to do better, because people like what you're doing already; stick with the formula and churn out more manufactured mainstream noise and get more money.

Check out Death, again. Eight-plus solid studio albums, all killer, no filler. Can everyone on this forum name a "favorite Death song"? Absolutely not. Ask 99% of people here what their favorite Creed/Incubus/Three Days Grace/whatever song is, you can reliably get answers. And these bands suck pretty awfully, in my opinion.

This argument does not take into account the fact that lots of people download their music using methods of dubious legal nature.


----------



## Aden (May 17, 2010)

Darkhavenz0r said:


> Am I the only one that sees how this is a flawed perception of reality?
> 
> Music sales do not whatsoever effect how skilled the band members are, and music sales if anything have a measurably-detremental effect on reception of new records. That's not to say as time goes on all bands will reliably make relatively "worse" albums, but record sales will certainly not make As I Lay Dying's shitty guitar players sound any better suddenly. The fact that all metalcore is generally the same does certainly help with record sales though, if that's any hint to what I'm saying. There's no reason to do better, because people like what you're doing already; stick with the formula and churn out more manufactured mainstream noise and get more money.
> 
> Check out Death, again. Eight-plus solid studio albums, all killer, no filler. Can everyone on this forum name a "favorite Death song"? Absolutely not.



Right on.



> Ask 99% of people here what their favorite Creed/Incubus/Three Days Grace/whatever song is, you can reliably get answers. And these bands suck pretty awfully, in my opinion.





> Creed/Incubus/Three Days Grace/whatever
> 
> these bands suck pretty awfully, in my opinion.





> >Incubus
> >bad



:I


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (May 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> >Incubus
> >bad
> :I



Sorry, let me clarify. I do not believe Incubus is musically talented in a significant way, though a few of their songs are kind of catchy I guess. They don't strike my fancy, though.

Now, the death metal band Incubus from 1980? Oooooooooh shit.


----------



## Hir (May 18, 2010)

This is a bored college illustration of what I've mostly been listening to lately.


----------



## Aden (May 18, 2010)

Darkhavenz0r said:


> Sorry, let me clarify. I do not believe Incubus is musically talented in a significant way, though a few of their songs are kind of catchy I guess. They don't strike my fancy, though.



Nah, they're not technical or anything, but they're waaaay better players and songwriters than to be grouped in with the likes of Creed and Three Days Grace.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 18, 2010)

Fucking Beneath the Massacre! That's what's up! 
I was going to change the music on my myspace because I hadn't in like a year and somehow I found them before but I didn't remember them at all! I had "Society's Disposable Son" on my playlist and I almost shit my pants! 
 They are rad as fuck!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cC-4ZRkVnOM&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 18, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> This is a bored college illustration of what I've mostly been listening to lately.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqcn_TPu4qQ


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 18, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> well if you actually think about it, lots of sales means lots of people buying. when people buy music they listen to it(or at least i do). lots of people buying = lots of people listening. it means theyre doing something right



 What they are doing is playing music that is easily likable to most people.  They either do it because they are looking for a profit, or they are like those people and enjoy popular music.  What if they want to do something that is NOT well liked or different?  You yourself say "Have no fear of how others think of you or will judge you".  In that case, an artist should pour out all his heart into his music.  And if they are great musicians, then they will be successful.  Like this:
http://www.myspace.com/dunwichband

But is this band famous?




Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> bands that are "good" but arent well known usually dont care about their music being heard or have a hard time getting their name out there.


So why do these many bands have Myspace pages, print out posters and promo flyers, and have interviews with magazines if they are not interested in getting their name out.  Who would not want people to hear their music.  Some may not what to sign to a major label, but there is some obvious reasons.  Why wants to sign over the rights of their music to the label?  Do not labels try and influence the bands artistic decisions to make it more profitable.



Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> or they may just be too kvlt for the masses to comprehend their greatness.



Define 'kvlt'.




Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> ....really dont make as much money as a lot of people think......  they get to make a living doing something they love,



???



Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> many have had what they have been doing since the start become mainstream.



Who were the Bee Gees ?
So a band should never explore new ideas.. new directions?  

---

So the sum of what you are saying is unpopular bands are unpopular because they are bad musicians and do not want others to hear their music?


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (May 19, 2010)

So hey, who here likes Trollech?

[yt]ee0yDlLhzXg[/yt]


----------



## Hir (May 19, 2010)

I love Trollech. <3


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (May 19, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> What they are doing is playing music that is easily likable to most people.  They either do it because they are looking for a profit, or they are like those people and enjoy popular music.  What if they want to do something that is NOT well liked or different?  You yourself say "Have no fear of how others think of you or will judge you".  In that case, an artist should pour out all his heart into his music.  And if they are great musicians, then they will be successful.  Like this:
> http://www.myspace.com/dunwichband
> 
> But is this band famous?


 you do realize everything you just said are my views exactly right? >.>
i think you misunderstood some of my generalizations

also those are lyrics from a song of veil of maya's new album.
definitely a -core band that sounds like no other.



> So why do these many bands have Myspace pages, print out posters and promo flyers, and have interviews with magazines if they are not interested in getting their name out.  Who would not want people to hear their music.  Some may not what to sign to a major label, but there is some obvious reasons.  Why wants to sign over the rights of their music to the label?  Do not labels try and influence the bands artistic decisions to make it more profitable.



again, you misunderstood some of my generalizations and ignored the word "or"
by not not caring about their music being heard i mean they play for fun, because they love to, and dont care if they get big or famous or even an indie label.
busting their asses and not getting anywhere from it is what i would consider "having a hard time"
meaning, its not the easiest thing to do. 




> Define 'kvlt'.



sarÂ·casmâ€‚ â€‚[sahr-kaz-uhm] 
â€“noun
1.
harsh or bitter derision or irony.
2.
a sharply ironical taunt; sneering or cutting remark: a review full of sarcasms.



> ???


meaning they make enough money to survive(again, a generalization, not saying everyone) but they're not rich like many people think




> So a band should never explore new ideas.. new directions?



i don't recall every implying anything close to that >.>





> So the sum of what you are saying is unpopular bands are unpopular because they are bad musicians and do not want others to hear their music?



pass me whatever kind of weed you're smoking, please. its gotta be really good if you really think i believe that xD

what i was saying is that bands that have good record sales or are popular are obviously doing something right to get there. that they DO count as something, even if it only shows success or the bands ability to write a lot of songs that many people like, its still _something_. that bands that dont have record labels or good sales are doing something wrong, not necessarily as musicians, but it shows that _something_ isn't going right. a good amount of the time its due to lack of funds to make it all happen. see the following quote




> or have a hard time getting their name out there












Darkhavenz0r said:


> Am I the only one that sees how this is a flawed perception of reality?
> 
> Music sales do not whatsoever effect how skilled the band members are, and music sales if anything have a measurably-detremental effect on reception of new records. That's not to say as time goes on all bands will reliably make relatively "worse" albums, but record sales will certainly not make As I Lay Dying's shitty guitar players sound any better suddenly. The fact that all metalcore is generally the same does certainly help with record sales though, if that's any hint to what I'm saying. There's no reason to do better, because people like what you're doing already; stick with the formula and churn out more manufactured mainstream noise and get more money.
> 
> ...



i never actually mentioned sales having anything at all do with skill or musicianship >.>
see replies to other post for more info on that
but since you did bring up As I Lay Dying i will say that with each album, especially the last two, there is quite a bit more variety than their older albums. not every song is in the same key, you can actually hear the guitarists have gained skill over the years as well as more knowledge on music theory. though i never once said, and i never will say, that record sales had anything to do with that. when you play guitar that much for that many years you're bound to get better at it.

i really think a lot of people misinterpreted my post and assumed the worst because my favorite and most listened to music is something-core xD
im not some 16 year old twat that just heard of death metal last week.
im a booking agent and a promoter, i see talent come and go and i see people go nuts over generic shit.
one of my company's clients is a band of 6 high school kids that think they're the next devil wears prada/born of osiris.
i sat back stage and made fun of them last show with one of our other bands while everyone went nuts.
but unless there's a national headliner or a big time local, they draw the most kids at the shows they play, so of course i still book them. because they're obviously doing something right to get that many kids to come to shows. plus they're not _horrible_, they have potential to get better.
but they have to choose to become good musicians, or good businessmen(music is a business after all)


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (May 20, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> i never actually mentioned sales having anything at all do with skill or musicianship >.>



By default, the fact that all these shitty metalcore and deathcore bands are pulling in so many record sales is _because_ they lack musicianship and skill. Sloppy sweeps, triggered drums that clip like shit, overly loud, compressed audio (this one of course not being exclusive to metalcore/deathcore), and generic, weak guitar mixing along with the ripping off of music that was once original and boring chugging breakdowns make alot of these bands easy for people to get into for whatever reason, and as such, that is appeal to the lowest common denominator of listeners.



Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> but since you did bring up As I Lay Dying i will say that with each album, especially the last two, there is quite a bit more variety than their older albums. not every song is in the same key, you can actually hear the guitarists have gained skill over the years as well as more knowledge on music theory. though i never once said, and i never will say, that record sales had anything to do with that. when you play guitar that much for that many years you're bound to get better at it.


I don't see Paramore or Hinder gaining any skill as they continue to play, and yet, they sell records. They don't _have_ to do better, so they will not. As I Lay Dying and all these other half-wit metalcore bands are no different. There is no theory to a couple of open chugs then some sevenths and fifths and slightly different notes, and maybe if you're lucky, the phrasing might change from song to song... But I wouldn't hold my breath.

There is also no theory to taking the most chromatic scale-tap in the world you found on the internet and repeating it with a seventh harmony for a few bars.



Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> i really think a lot of people misinterpreted my post and assumed the worst because my favorite and most listened to music is something-core xD


I don't speak for everyone, but I assume the worst in 99% of posts I read because this is the FurAffinity forums. Just saying.



Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> im not some 16 year old twat that just heard of death metal last week.


Well, that would be fine and all, if not for the fact that you seem to be confusing death metal with metalcore and deathcore.



Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> im a booking agent and a promoter, i see talent come and go and i see people go nuts over generic shit.
> one of my company's clients is a band of 6 high school kids that think they're the next devil wears prada/born of osiris.


If you work for Metal Blade, I'm afraid I'm going to have to call you out as a pretty massive poser.



Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> i sat back stage and made fun of them last show with one of our other bands while everyone went nuts.
> but unless there's a national headliner or a big time local, they draw the most kids at the shows they play, so of course i still book them. because they're obviously doing something right to get that many kids to come to shows. plus they're not _horrible_, they have potential to get better.
> but they have to choose to become good musicians, or good businessmen(music is a business after all)


That being said, I think what truly separates good musicians from lame core acts is whether or not they are musicians or businessmen. Like I said before... Fake it 'til you make it. Do you want to be unsuccessful because you make music from the heart, or do you want to be in an _awesome metalcore band?!_


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (May 20, 2010)

Darkhavenz0r said:


> By default, the fact that all these shitty metalcore and deathcore bands are pulling in so many record sales is _because_ they lack musicianship and skill. Sloppy sweeps, triggered drums that clip like shit, overly loud, compressed audio (this one of course not being exclusive to metalcore/deathcore), and generic, weak guitar mixing along with the ripping off of music that was once original and boring chugging breakdowns make alot of these bands easy for people to get into for whatever reason, and as such, that is appeal to the lowest common denominator of listeners.



sounds to me like youve never actually _listened_ to the music. yes, there are in fact plenty of bands out there that fit what you described, but there are also plenty that don't. you just have to find them. and if you hate something with every part of your being, then it's virtually impossible to see something good in it. a tad bit of an elitist i see.



> I don't see Paramore or Hinder gaining any skill as they continue to play, and yet, they sell records. They don't _have_ to do better, so they will not. As I Lay Dying and all these other half-wit metalcore bands are no different. There is no theory to a couple of open chugs then some sevenths and fifths and slightly different notes, and maybe if you're lucky, the phrasing might change from song to song... But I wouldn't hold my breath.
> 
> There is also no theory to taking the most chromatic scale-tap in the world you found on the internet and repeating it with a seventh harmony for a few bars.



just because they aren't showing any new skills doesn't mean they haven't obtained them. i can do pretty clean 4 string sweep, do i ever use them? no, i don't feel the need to. also, you're naming big bands, there's no reason for them to try to impress people further because they've already made a name for themselves, that's just how the industry works. as for as i lay dying and plenty of other metalcore bands, they have quite a bit of melody, whether you hear or acknowledge it or not, it's there. 

sevenths, fifths, harmonies, modes, arpeggios. those all tie into music theory, of course there's much more to music theory than some scales and intervals, but it all ties together.




> I don't speak for everyone, but I assume the worst in 99% of posts I read because this is the FurAffinity forums. Just saying.



good point.




> Well, that would be fine and all, if not for the fact that you seem to be confusing death metal with metalcore and deathcore.


oh nonono, i think you didn't catch all of the sarcasm and mockery in that comment. i was making fun of scene kids who think whitechapel and job for a cowboy are the best 'death metal' bands ever.
again, don't let my love for breakdowns mislead you, i love *music*. period. there are very few artists i don't like, and i can find something i like in any kind of music. and it bugs the piss out of me when people mislabel music, especially when people call deathcore bands death metal. and it REALLY annoyed me when i seen some deathcore bands that have insane synth were referring to themselves as breakcore. 



> If you work for Metal Blade, I'm afraid I'm going to have to call you out as a pretty massive poser.



poser or not i would have insane connections and would be making a lot more money than i am with my current company. and at least i would be aware that none of the bands i work with are "real" metal. 



> That being said, I think what truly separates good musicians from lame core acts is whether or not they are musicians or businessmen. Like I said before... Fake it 'til you make it. Do you want to be unsuccessful because you make music from the heart, or do you want to be in an _awesome metalcore band?!_



there are a lot of metalcore bands that play from the heart and because they love playing the music and love playing shows. all the bands i work with except that one band i mentioned before play because they love it and have so much fun doing it. most of the best metalcore and deathcore bands never make it, just saying. but then again, you hate the genre period so it won't even really matter to you if they play for these reasons and not because they think it will make them cool or famous or whatever.


in all honesty, i think it's really dumb when anyone calls out any specific genre of music and says it's shit as if they decide what music truly sucks and what real music is.



also, i play several instruments and play guitar in a band(oh noes, a metalcore band!) because i *love* it. i enjoy playing the music, and i have more fun doing it than anything else in life. i don't write a new song unless it's completely different than any other songs i've wrote, having a completely different structure and a completely different feel. i'm a perfectionist with anything i do involving music, unless im making something rough or just fucking around. i have almost a full length albums worth after all this time. that's it, that's nothing. because i'm such a perfectionist and look for new things to incorporate into my music and new ways to do things. i explore. i could easily have 4 albums worth of generic metalcore and deathcore shit. i could write one full album today if i really wanted to. yes, it's very easy to write, much like many genres, but know that even if you hate the genre, there ARE some real musicians in the genre.

but i'm also using the scene to my advantage. with there being so many bands popping up and coming and going in all genres, the real money in the music industry is behind the scenes, making it all happen and putting it all together. i plan on going to college for recording arts, show production and music business, i'll get to make my own music that i love doing, while being an active part of something i love making money off of other mindless tools instead of ruining my music by writing shit that sells and is easy to come up with. and making more money guaranteed instead of taking a shot at stardom.


tl;dr?
i do that a lot when im buzzin and talkin about anything music related, ask around.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 20, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> also those are lyrics from a song of veil of maya's new album.
> definitely a -core band that sounds like no other.


 These examples are more death than grindcore, but it is one of my fav's:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHnS2GgsC7o&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK7QlN-OutU




Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> (music is a business after all)



NO.  It is an art. 
It should never be about business.  It should be about that thrill you get from it, that desire to vent your soul, regardless on how others take it.  It is spiritual.  It is man defining his place in the world and his experience in life.  It is a sould trying to console himself from all the evils of man.




Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> , i'll get to make my own music that i love doing, while being an active part of something i love making money off of other mindless tools instead of ruining my music by writing shit that sells and is easy to come up with.



I take back all my commnets. You would really take advantage of others to better your own lot?  I guess you really are cut out for the music industry.

BTW, !T.O.O.H.! was a band that was taken advantage of by the music industry and lost all their money due to it and had to break up.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 20, 2010)

Darkhavenz0r said:


> So hey, who here likes Trollech?
> 
> [yt]ee0yDlLhzXg[/yt]



Are they being serious? The guitar made the music good. I don't know about that singer though.

I just joined a band called Sleep Now Sivylla. Has anybody heard of them? They're not really the subgenre anyone here listens to, but if you wanna see, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMWKjcnhpNc


----------



## Hir (May 20, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Are they being serious? The guitar made the music good. I don't know about that singer though.
> 
> I just joined a band called Sleep Now Sivylla. Has anybody heard of them? They're not really the subgenre anyone here listens to, but if you wanna see, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMWKjcnhpNc


It's horrible. :c

i lol'd at the gravestones


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 20, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> It's horrible. :c
> 
> i lol'd at the gravestones



Haha. I liked the random rock that he trips on.
But, hey. I found this for jew. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_PRpi_YR7s&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## Aden (May 20, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I just joined a band called Sleep Now Sivylla. Has anybody heard of them? They're not really the subgenre anyone here listens to, but if you wanna see, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMWKjcnhpNc



So basically that's everything that's wrong with anything having to do with metal today. gj


----------



## Takun (May 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> So basically that's everything that's wrong with anything having to do with metal today. gj



So close to crabcore.  Guitarist should practice squatting more.  Oh god I just got to the breakdown and I'm laughing.  SPIN THE GUITARS 360 AND ROOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRR


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> So basically that's everything that's wrong with anything having to do with metal today. gj


 Personally, it's not my favourite type of metal, but those guys are my friends and that's my dream job. This is a pretty good window of opportunity. 
Actually, Shinedown is what's wrong with metal.



Takun said:


> So close to crabcore.  Guitarist should practice squatting more.  Oh god I just got to the breakdown and I'm laughing.  SPIN THE GUITARS 360 AND ROOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRR


 Bahaha! That took them 9 takes on the video. Haha. You should watch the behind the scenes of that video.
And I hope they don't make me do the squats. Lol Their live shows are kind of choreographed. We probably won't do that guitar spin thing live because it's hard to syncronize. 
And doesn't Josh (White guitar) look hilarious when he squats! I told him to do some squats at school today. Lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07gCYMN8WJI&feature=youtube_gdata
There's the behind the scenes.
7:07-7:12 is my favourite part.


----------



## Stawks (May 21, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Actually, Shinedown is what's wrong with metal.



Shinedown is metal? I thought they were Nickelback...

What do you play Mike, the harmonica?


----------



## Hir (May 21, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Personally, it's not my favourite type of metal, but those guys are my friends and that's my dream job. This is a pretty good window of opportunity.


 Use this oppertunity to get them to play something good. |:


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 21, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Use this oppertunity to get them to play something good. |:


They're going to get worse.


----------



## Plantar (May 21, 2010)

My friend always plays this in his car and I'm addicted.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgzFMPPH340

It's so cheesy, and the comment section makes me want to poke my eyes out with a fork, but I like the music.


----------



## Winter (May 21, 2010)

Here's some of what's been buzzing on my player recently:

Cradle of Filth
Therion
Candlemass
Ancient
Hollenthon
Lacrimosa

...and a tribute to a fallen warrior


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 21, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Shinedown is metal? I thought they were Nickelback...
> 
> What do you play Mike, the harmonica?


Guitar, bass, piano, drums, turntables, cello, drum machine, accordion, harmonica. I play other stuff too, but I'm not that good at them.

And I was saying that a lot of people think they're metal, so they're ruining the name. 



DarkNoctus said:


> Use this oppertunity to get them to play something good. |:


 I plan on putting some Diablo Swing kinda stuff in it. The lead guitarist writes both guitar parts I'm pretty sure, but I'll put some riffy rythem parts.



Teto said:


> They're going to get worse.


I've actually come up with some pretty nice shit, but it's not like metalcore. It's more like whatever incubus is. I also have some baroque rock stuff. 

Anyway, we're playing at a convention center in Longview with Skylight Drive and I set my friends on fire. I'm not a fan but that's cool that we're playing with them .


----------



## Aeturnus (May 21, 2010)

Winter said:


> Here's some of what's been buzzing on my player recently:
> 
> Cradle of Filth
> Therion
> ...



Check your link for Candlemass.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 21, 2010)

Winter said:


> Here's some of what's been buzzing on my player recently:
> 
> Cradle of Filth
> Therion
> ...



Generic, but some of it is pretty good.  I enjoy some CoF and Candlemass for sure.  Therion is pretty awesome, though they write very simple stuff.  I prefer either Sobre Nocturne or Haggard for full orchestral metal.  I had 2 Hollenthon cds.  The lyrics were awesome, but I could not get over the constant sampling rather than synthwork.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 21, 2010)

Darkhavenz0r said:


> So hey, who here likes Trollech?
> 
> [yt]ee0yDlLhzXg[/yt]



Yeee... Trollech.   Not my most fave, but they have some killer riffs and I love their unofficial 'tree-hugging black metal' moniker.  I am a staunch beiever that the Czech Republic is the epicenter for ingenious and brilliantly progressive metal in just about all genres.  Root, Forgotten Silence, Vuvr, Depresy, Master's Hammer, Lykathea Aflame, !T.O.O.H.!, Silent Stream of Godless Elegy, Astral... the list just goes fucking on.  Must be since it is the most atheist country in Europe.  *
Long live the fucking Czechs!


---

*Edit:  I take that back.  Those riffs and those vocals are fucking awesome!!!!  AND that video is as fun as hell.  I think they may be one of those non-synth-or-folk black metal bands that make it into my collection.


----------



## Usarise (May 21, 2010)

....I'm probably walking into the middle of an argument but.....
You guys want to reccomend any good bands?

Some bands I like that are relavent to this thread are:
Napalm Death 
Dying Fetus
Pig Destroyer
Cryptic Slaughter
Death 
Exhumed 
and Slayer.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ....I'm probably walking into the middle of an argument but.....
> You guys want to reccomend any good bands?
> 
> Some bands I like that are relavent to this thread are:
> ...


No matter how many metal bands you know, the thread regulars here know more metal bands than you do.


----------



## Usarise (May 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> No matter how many metal bands you know, the thread regulars here know more metal bands than you do.


 Thats why I posted here....... Did you read the first part of my post? 
I listed a few I liked so I could maybe get a reccomendation to something similar....or something they think I might like?


----------



## Stawks (May 21, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Guitar, bass, piano, drums, turntables, cello, drum machine, accordion, harmonica. I play other stuff too, but I'm not that good at them.



I meant, what do you play in this crabcore outfit?

I've heard your shit and I get it, you play a bunch of instruments, we're all impressed gee whizzes

Are you any good at the drums? Any links to you playing?


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 21, 2010)

Stawks said:


> I meant, what do you play in this crabcore outfit?


 Oh. Harmonica.

jk. Lol I play tha geetar! That song is wierd on rythem. It changes from fast to slow to fast to slow, changing the rythem every time. It took me about an hour to pick it up. Their newest two are pretty easy though. 



> I've heard your shit and I get it, you play a bunch of instruments, we're all impressed gee whizzes


 Well that's what I was going for. I also play the harmonical kazoo 


> Are you any good at the drums? Any links to you playing?



I'm okay. I'm not grindcore good but I can do metalcore breakdowns and I'm awesome at rock, jazz, and funk, because I played drums for those genres.

Btw, did anybody like the drum solo during the big breakdown? That's my favourite part. 
The part where the guy is taking pills is fun to play on guitar.


----------



## Stawks (May 21, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I'm okay. I'm not grindcore good but I can do metalcore breakdowns and I'm awesome at rock, jazz, and funk, because I played drums for those genres.
> 
> Btw, did anybody like the drum solo during the big breakdown? That's my favourite part.
> The part where the guy is taking pills is fun to play on guitar.



'grindcore good'

Remind me what I like about you, 'cause it sure isn't your taste in shit.

The drums are fast, but they're bland. There's no groove. It's technically complex, but that just means you need to spend more time playing it before you get it down. Literally anyone can do that. That's why people say anyone can play the drums, 'cause of shitty percussion like this.

Learn who Max Roach is, fucking educate yourself, stop being such a faggot.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> You guys want to reccomend any good bands?



Swarrrm, Discordance Axis, Brutal Truth, Infernal Revulsion (slamz 4 lyfe ), Gridlink, Insect Warfare, Misery Index, AssÃ¼ck, S.O.B.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 21, 2010)

[yt]pdlS7tab5rQ[/yt]
This is what metal used to be.

Good old days eh?


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 21, 2010)

Stawks said:


> 'grindcore good'
> 
> Remind me what I like about you, 'cause it sure isn't your taste in shit.


 Im just a good lookin guy! 



> The drums are fast, but they're bland. There's no groove. It's technically complex, but that just means you need to spend more time playing it before you get it down. Literally anyone can do that. That's why people say anyone can play the drums, 'cause of shitty percussion like this.


 I can't do grindcore. Have you tried it? It's harder than what Max Roach does. Rythem comes natural to most people because unlike other instruments, humans grow up drumming. Tapping on something, clapping, etc. I can do almost any jazz beat. They're easy cos they're natural. I'm just not coordinated enough to play grindcore.


> Learn who Max Roach is, fucking educate yourself, stop being such a faggot.


What the fuck man! Hahaha. 
I can't help it man. I like men!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Thats why I posted here....... Did you read the first part of my post?
> I listed a few I liked so I could maybe get a reccomendation to something similar....or something they think I might like?


I thought you were giving recommendations. I blame the fact it was 2am for me being a tard.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Thats why I posted here....... Did you read the first part of my post?
> I listed a few I liked so I could maybe get a reccomendation to something similar....or something they think I might like?




This is totally off the wall, but what about the ever so awesome MAGUS?
[yt]p4QtgKsKyUw[/yt]


----------



## Armaetus (May 22, 2010)

Sobre Nocturne? Awesome doom if you ask me.

<3 Seal of the Bleeding Moon.


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

Teto said:


> I thought you were giving recommendations. I blame the fact it was 2am for me being a tard.


Don't worry. its cool.



ryan-the-otter said:


> This is totally off the wall, but what about the ever so awesome MAGUS?
> [awesome music]


This sounds pretty cool.  What's their label?  I might have to go pick up a CD.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 23, 2010)

Does anybody listen to Maximum the Hormone?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_noTVEnub-Y&feature=youtube_gdata
My friend showed them to me this past summer. They're totally tha bees knees.


----------



## Stawks (May 23, 2010)

Oh right, this shit.



MichaelFoster said:


> Im just a good lookin guy!



Er



> I can't do grindcore. Have you tried it? It's harder than what Max Roach does. Rythem comes natural to most people because unlike other instruments, humans grow up drumming. Tapping on something, clapping, etc. I can do almost any jazz beat. They're easy cos they're natural. I'm just not coordinated enough to play grindcore.



Anything with core in the name tends to be easy. If you're not coordinated enough, that's probably because your a multi instrumentalist with other shit on your mind. Or maybe your just 'tarded.

I challenge you to play me something that sounds like Max Roach. His rhythm is a lot more complicated and unique than fucking blastbeats and double pedals.



> What the fuck man! Hahaha.
> I can't help it man. I like men!



Eh, seemed like a good enough way to end a post...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 23, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Does anybody listen to Maximum the Hormone?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_noTVEnub-Y&feature=youtube_gdata
> My friend showed them to me this past summer. They're totally tha bees knees.


I think Maximum The Hormone are pretty cool guys, yeah.
Found through Death Note, like most people I know who like MTH.
My favourite: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K8t7eiYHek


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 23, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Oh right, this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it's both. Lol



> I challenge you to play me something that sounds like Max Roach. His rhythm is a lot more complicated and unique than fucking blastbeats and double pedals.


That's not a challenge. I don't know if I'm a natural or something but that is completely easy to me. I was the drummer of a jazz/easy listening band. I've played it before. Plus, grindcore is fucking hard. Not deathmetal or metalcore or technical death. Grindcore. Job for a Cowboy has a bitch ass drummer. There's not really an argument at all. He's a good drummer and youre in denial if you think he's not.

Eh, seemed like a good enough way to end a post...


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 23, 2010)

Teto said:


> I think Maximum The Hormone are pretty cool guys, yeah.
> Found through Death Note, like most people I know who like MTH.
> My favourite: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K8t7eiYHek



I didn't even know what deathnote was until I started looking for this song.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 23, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I didn't even know what deathnote was until I started looking for this song.


Like you said, it was your friend who introduced you to it. I just think your friend probably got it from Death Note. So many did.

It's good anime though, I think you'd like it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 23, 2010)

was ist grindcore

[yt]3rUCl8j3rws[/yt]


----------



## Stawks (May 23, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> That's not a challenge. I don't know if I'm a natural or something but that is completely easy to me. I was the drummer of a jazz/easy listening band. I've played it before. Plus, grindcore is fucking hard. Not deathmetal or metalcore or technical death. Grindcore. Job for a Cowboy has a bitch ass drummer. There's not really an argument at all. He's a good drummer and youre in denial if you think he's not.



Oooooooh

Jon Rice

Yeah, he's a little bit sick. He's incredibly fast. I don't know how he gets that much speed out of his feet playing heel-down. It's fucked up. I still think he sounds best when he slows down, like on breakdowns and shit. Parts where he shows actual rhythm, y'know.

Not exactly fair though. Like if I said, Rock drumming is really fucking technically complex, man! Look at a Keith Moon video! Some guys just stand out as really, really good. Doesn't mean everyone in the genre plays like that. Most grindcore or death metal drumming really is just random thrashing at high speeds. That isn't skill, I don't care what you say.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 23, 2010)

Teto said:


> Like you said, it was your friend who introduced you to it. I just think your friend probably got it from Death Note. So many did.
> 
> It's good anime though, I think you'd like it.


 I can't stand anime. The only cartoon I watch is Adventure time. I don't normally watch tv either.



Load_Blown said:


> was ist grindcore
> 
> [yt]3rUCl8j3rws[/yt]


 Where the hell do you find these things?! Do you just google worst annoying noisy metal? I wish I was as musically inclined as everyone on here. 

And for all the musical extremists on here. Go fuck yourself and get a life.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 23, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Where the hell do you find these things?! Do you just google worst annoying noisy metal?



it is related to your conversation with stawks because painkiller features drums from mick harris of napalm death and saxophone from john zorn who is very involved with the "hard-core" music scene


dachte nur, sie wissen sollten


----------



## Stawks (May 23, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> it is related to your conversation with stawks because painkiller features drums from mick harris of napalm death and saxophone from john zorn who is very involved with the "hard-core" music scene
> 
> 
> dachte nur, sie wissen sollten



I didn't think it would be worth listening to, until Mike called it shit, than I knew it would be good.

It killed my ears, in a good way.


----------



## Winter (May 23, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> Generic, but some of it is pretty good.  I enjoy some CoF and Candlemass for sure.  Therion is pretty awesome, though they write very simple stuff.  I prefer either Sobre Nocturne or Haggard for full orchestral metal.  I had 2 Hollenthon cds.  The lyrics were awesome, but I could not get over the constant sampling rather than synthwork.



I don't really go out of my way to find obscure bands. If something is good, I listen to it even if the rest of the world does, too. Where I live it's not easy to find new metal, and searching online is picking cards from a deck at random; you rarely find the aces.

I haven't heard Sobre Nocturne, but I'll try to look them up. Haggard is one of my favourite bands, can't believe I missed them on my list.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 23, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Sobre Nocturne? Awesome doom if you ask me.
> 
> <3 Seal of the Bleeding Moon.




Oh shit!  I'm not the only one who knows of them?!?!



...

lookie!  lookie! :shock:


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> This sounds pretty cool.  What's their label?  I might have to go pick up a CD.




Their label is Elegy Records (from USA).  Gald you liked it.  I adore them and I am not even a brutal deathmetal listener.




Load_Blown said:


> it is related to your conversation with stawks because painkiller features drums from mick harris of napalm death and saxophone from john zorn who is very involved with the "hard-core" music scene



Painkiller \m/ 
I've got three  of their cd's.... Execution Ground, original Buried Secrets, and 50-12.




MichaelFoster said:


> And for all the musical extremists on here. Go fuck yourself and get a life.



Someone has to raise the bar....  

Enjoy what mass media chooses to give you.  I'll be by the wayside enjoying my life.


----------



## Nerdywolf (May 23, 2010)

I love folk metal, but the only metal show I've ever been to was Slipknot last May. I thought I was gonna get crushed at one point. I fell in the middle of a mosh pit. If it wasn't for a random guy picking me up I probably would have been trampled XD


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 23, 2010)

Nerdywolf said:


> I love folk metal, but the only metal show I've ever been to was Slipknot last May. I thought I was gonna get crushed at one point. I fell in the middle of a mosh pit. If it wasn't for a random guy picking me up I probably would have been trampled XD



I would expect that from a damn slipknot show.  Honestly I have no interest in jumping around like an idiot and getting injured for no reason.  Additionally, most metal I want to listen and absorb, and I really prize being front stage so I can see the band.  If people are out causing a pit, I can't really do it.  SO I really am not partail to mosh pits.  I think that most moshers are people with emotional complexes with feelings of undirected anger and inadequacy.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 23, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Someone has to raise the bar....
> 
> Enjoy what mass media chooses to give you.  I'll be by the wayside enjoying my life.



My life isn't completely music-based. In fact I listen to as little music as I can aside from Mozart and Panic at the Disco. It helps when Im writing music. Panic helps get the theme going. 
One of my passions in life is creating amazing music, but I don't have the resources so I have to stay somewhat mainstream to have the money. My songs aren't 20 minutes long. They're no more than 6. They also have singing, not because I think it makes the music better (because it doesn't) but because I enjoy telling stories. 
 I love music, but I would never judge others by their taste in music.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 23, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> My life isn't completely music-based. In fact I listen to as little music as I can aside from Mozart and Panic at the Disco. It helps when Im writing music. Panic helps get the theme going.
> One of my passions in life is creating amazing music, but I don't have the resources so I have to stay somewhat mainstream to have the money. My songs aren't 20 minutes long. They're no more than 6. They also have singing, not because I think it makes the music better (because it doesn't) but because I enjoy telling stories.
> I love music, but I would never judge others by their taste in music.



I did not solely judge based on your music tastes.  Besides, what did you expect after that comment?  Don't go lashing out unless you are prepared to get it in return.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Mozart


What is this mainstream rubbish.

You should be listening to something classy like Lil Wayne, or Lady GaGa, not this everyday tripe.


----------



## Stawks (May 24, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> My life isn't completely music-based. In fact I listen to as little music as I can aside from Mozart and Panic at the Disco. It helps when Im writing music. Panic helps get the theme going.
> One of my passions in life is creating amazing music, but I don't have the resources so I have to stay somewhat mainstream to have the money. My songs aren't 20 minutes long. They're no more than 6. They also have singing, not because I think it makes the music better (because it doesn't) but because I enjoy telling stories.
> I love music, but I would never judge others by their taste in music.



Hey, what the fuck.

I never said this.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 24, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> I did not solely judge based on your music tastes.  Besides, what did you expect after that comment?  Don't go lashing out unless you are prepared to get it in return.


 I didn't say you judged me. I was speaking in general.



Stawks said:


> Hey, what the fuck.
> 
> I never said this.


 Im so sorry sir! It won't happen again. 
I honestly have no idea how that happened.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (May 24, 2010)

late responses, been busy, my bad




ryan-the-otter said:


> These examples are more death than grindcore, but it is one of my fav's:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHnS2GgsC7o&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK7QlN-OutU



i'll check them out in a minute! =D





> NO.  It is an art.
> It should never be about business.  It should be about that thrill you get from it, that desire to vent your soul, regardless on how others take it.  It is spiritual.  It is man defining his place in the world and his experience in life.  It is a sould trying to console himself from all the evils of man.



well it depends on the perspective, because technically it's both. it's a form of entertainment as well, so it's part of the entertainment business. creating the music is the art, performing it is the art, but bringing it to people, entertaining people, that's the business part.




> I take back all my commnets. You would really take advantage of others to better your own lot?  I guess you really are cut out for the music industry.
> 
> BTW, !T.O.O.H.! was a band that was taken advantage of by the music industry and lost all their money due to it and had to break up.



well i look at it this way: it's going to happen regardless, people will play the shit to appeal to the masses or for popularity or for whatever reason to get known. i'm at least one of the people there to aid them in that and bring the music to the people and keep music alive, and to bring real talent and originality into the mix when i come across it. i'm not saying i'm going to fuck bands over, i'm going to help them get where _they_ want to be, making some money in the process. hence me going to school to become a studio engineer and live sound technician. of course i would like my management agency to grow and possibly become a record label, but i'm definitely not looking to be the next metalblade or victory, that's for sure. 

hell, i give our bands money out of my own pocket sometimes to make it to certain events. got one of our bands drunk as fuck last night after the show we had them booked at, my treat, and went to denny's wasted at 6 am and covered for a little bit of their food. that's the kind of agent i am.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Im so sorry sir! It won't happen again.
> I honestly have no idea how that happened.


Incompetence on your part could explain it.


----------



## Slyck (May 24, 2010)

No metal. Punk.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 24, 2010)

Slyck said:


> No metal. Punk.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 24, 2010)

THE BASSIST FOR SLIPKNOT DIED!

HE DIED!!

WHO WILL PLAY BARELY AUDIBLE BASS FOR THEM NOW?!?


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 24, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> THE BASSIST FOR SLIPKNOT DIED!
> 
> HE DIED!!
> 
> WHO WILL PLAY BARELY AUDIBLE BASS FOR THEM NOW?!?



Paul Fucking Gray?!! What?! I have his old mask!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2010)

Found dead in his hotel room, yes. Autopsy tomorrow! Tune in.


----------



## Hir (May 24, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> THE BASSIST FOR SLIPKNOT DIED!
> 
> HE DIED!!
> 
> WHO WILL PLAY BARELY AUDIBLE BASS FOR THEM NOW?!?


michael foster


----------



## Aeturnus (May 25, 2010)

Maybe he killed himself cause he finally realized the band he was in sucks.


----------



## Isen (May 25, 2010)

Well we knew someone was going to make a joke like that.  Guess I kind of assumed it would be at least a little more subtle.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 25, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> michael foster



x3
oh you! Go sing for Heaven and Hell.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 25, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> THE BASSIST FOR SLIPKNOT DIED!
> 
> HE DIED!!
> 
> WHO WILL PLAY BARELY AUDIBLE BASS FOR THEM NOW?!?


Peter Steele, Dio, Paul Gray... God most really hate rock/metal this year. :/

I might be able to forgive you for taking Paul Gray, but dammit man can't you take out your frustrations on another music genre?!


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 25, 2010)

Yeah, like send more rappers to jail.


----------



## Jelly (May 25, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah, like send more rappers to jail.



I'm not going to pretend to know that much about the criminal justice system
but I'm pretty sure Zeus doesn't thunder down trial verdicts from his fat ass...?

Speaking of contextual confusion: I listened to Finsterforst, because it was the first band I spotted in this thread.

They were OK.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 25, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I'm not going to pretend to know that much about the criminal justice system
> but I'm pretty sure Zeus doesn't thunder down trial verdicts from his fat ass...?
> 
> Speaking of contextual confusion: I listened to Finsterforst, because it was the first band I spotted in this thread.
> ...


Lol I was thinking of that, but whatever. Haha


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 25, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Peter Steele, Dio, Paul Gray... God most really hate rock/metal this year. :/
> 
> I might be able to forgive you for taking Paul Gray, but dammit man can't you take out your frustrations on another music genre?!



Don't say that!  They'll go after Davit Tibet next!!!!


----------



## Eske (May 25, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Peter Steele, Dio, Paul Gray... God most really hate rock/metal this year. :/



Peter Steele's death hit me so hard, it was such a huge shock for me.  Such a beautiful voice (and body), I find it such a loss.  Supposedly he was just getting back into making music again.

On the topic of concerts, I went to a Kamelot concert in Amsterdam last March.  It was pretty damn awesome.  c:  I was right in the front row.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 25, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> late responses, been busy, my bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My head is always in the clouds about music.  I could spend away every cent I had on it just to make a handful of great reccordings and so long as I have it deeply touch one or 2 people on a spiritual level, I would be happy.  I never once see it as a business because I would never imagine large amounts of people loving the many ideas I have.  And that is the reason why I do music.... my own spiritual fulfillment, not in a religious context but a cosmical one.  I always see it as an art.  

Hell, sometimes, a band that lacks tallent or does something wrong is actually the charm of it!  Especially if they are trying to do something totally original.  Rhymes of Destruction and Azrael are 2 pefrect examples.  
[yt]ZqZ-ZfkSUI8[/yt]
[yt]l1WVyWCgStc[/yt]
They are not perfect, *and I love that about them*.  And they also attempted to do stuff no one else had ever done before too, inspired by something more spiritual than just 'entertainment'!  They were wonderful.

I can see what you are saying about making a smalltime record label.  We do need those in metal.  But to proclaim that relatively unknown bands are 'doing something wrong' is incorrect, unless they are trying to be famous.  They are that way because they are playing something that is too challenging or unfashionable, bottom-line.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 31, 2010)

[yt]GiU8p3hj2wA[/yt]

what i listened to over memorial day weekend


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Jun 1, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> what i listened to over memorial day weekend



Thanks for bringing the thread back... 

As for Liturgy, could be good... but I would really really like to see a few more notes being played. It feels like there is 'too little' here and it comes off as empty and emotionally unfufilling.


Now my add: over the holiday weekend I discovered this jem!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rg5U1-nQHsE


gothic doom --- *CIRCA 1969*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Jun 1, 2010)

Holy crap.
I just discovered this band... Asmegin... *oh my fucking god*...

I have listened to lots of folk black but never anything as original as this.  Beats the shit out of Finsterforst.

[yt]QszKqTpkrqA[/yt]

[yt]ov2JFBHP1z0[/yt]
Same fucking band!

And I absolutely adore the artwork on each album.  Just ordered the second album and will totally buy it new and support them.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 1, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> As for Liturgy, could be good... but I would really really like to see a few more notes being played. It feels like there is 'too little' here and it comes off as empty and emotionally unfufilling.



yeah it's definitely under "hipster black metal" but it's fun for me for now

i think the album tracks sound better though i wanted to post a video 


that jacula link is pretty rad
i love tracing the lineage of hardcore/doom/grind/black metal


btw if you still have that list of bands you dig could you send me a pm?
i'd love to get in contact more and chat, you seem like you got a lot more to say than can fit in a forum post (i hope i'm not "dickriding" you or anything)


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Jun 1, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> yeah it's definitely under "hipster black metal" but it's fun for me for now
> 
> i think the album tracks sound better though i wanted to post a video
> 
> ...



No it's quite OK as I really need music friends to talk to.  Also since symphonic black is a big part of my diet, I am rather used to getting flack that I do not know shit about music... so I'm grateful when someone says I do.  I will say I don't really like your tastes in black metal *so far*... but you do have apparently a good knowledge of other obscure forms of music.

I still have that list, but it is a sampler and consists entirely of metal bands I was influenced by as a teen, and they were all of the gothic metal style... though a rather broad swath of it.  I can still send it to you if you like...

Did you happen to see my post on the creepiest song thread?
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=69368&page=3  Post #63

You will recognize some things but you may find a few new stuff.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 2, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> Holy crap.
> I just discovered this band... Asmegin... *oh my fucking god*...
> 
> I have listened to lots of folk black but never anything as original as this.  Beats the shit out of Finsterforst.
> ...



The first one sounds just like an iwrestledabearonce breakdown.
0:57 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvFibv5m_jM&feature=youtube_gdata

0:52
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DKPgZ51ywU&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## Whitenoise (Jun 2, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> Now my add: over the holiday weekend I discovered this jem!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rg5U1-nQHsE
> 
> 
> gothic doom --- *CIRCA 1969*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Holy shit thank you Ryan. I was looking all over the place for this a while ago but I couldn't remember the name, it's been driving me insane.

Since we're talking about bizarre shit from the 60s :V . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r9NEs2AJnA&feature=related

"Real song starts around 50 seconds"


----------



## Khatsworth (Jun 2, 2010)

Eeeee, metal. I'm gonna have to browse the thread and see if I can find new band suggestions to listen to. :3

Mostly I'm a fan of power metal, but I'll listen to just about anything that sounds good to my ears. Probably gonna binge on listening to Blind Guardian albums tonight. <3


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Jun 2, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Holy shit thank you Ryan. I was looking all over the place for this a while ago but I couldn't remember the name, it's been driving me insane.
> 
> Since we're talking about bizarre shit from the 60s :V .
> 
> ...




Well at least I was able to help you out, even if we have some spats about metal...

and yes I love that old Cromagnon song.  Too bad the rest of the album was just too much (not too experimental, but too unorganized and silly).  I will say that the CD and LP re-releases I have heard are based off a remastered that has the b-side at the wrong speed.  All but one CD re-release is the original speed... that is this one:
http://www.discogs.com/Cromagnon-Orgasm/release/1576589
The remaster on Calibre... note how the track time is different than the ESP remaster.

Yes, I have discovered the joys of obscure experimental 70's prog and psych... since I've always been a touchy-feely hippy nature freak underneath.  You should look into artists such as Quill, Samurai, Jan Dukes de Grey, Can, Saint Just, German Oak, Comus (of course), Fresh Maggots (luv them), and the Swedish 60's psych experimentalists Parson Sound... I actaully have a pre-order on their triple-LP first vinyl pressing (since their music was never really published in its time).

Amazon.com is a pretty decent source for finding these wayside 60's/70's artists.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 3, 2010)

Holy balls! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrFTR9fucr8&feature=youtube_gdata
2:26 gets so damn crunk! I forgot how much I love this band.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 3, 2010)

Almost too many to chose from. If there's one I keep coming back to though, it's The Gathering.

Their recent stuff is more ambient/trip rock stuff though. However the latest album is a bit of a return to metal.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh my god!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRG9r8tQ9zg&feature=youtube_gdata

This song is sooo brootle!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 4, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> High I'm MichaelFoster and I'm under the twisted delusion that I am funny.


There we go.

Also, the whole black metal and doom thing is boring me a little, so is anyone else going to see The Big Four of thrash metal on June 22nd? It's being live broadcasted in from all over the world and it's relatively cheap, so I decided to go. I've always wanted to see Slayer live and Megadeth are also good. Metallica and Anthrax not so much, but I can bear with it.

Of course it won't be as good as actually being in the same arena as the bands, but seeing the big four of thrash live is an opportunity I can't pass up on.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 4, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> There we go.
> 
> Also, the whole black metal and doom thing is boring me a little, so is anyone else going to see The Big Four of thrash metal on June 22nd? It's being live broadcasted in from all over the world and it's relatively cheap, so I decided to go. I've always wanted to see Slayer live and Megadeth are also good. Metallica and Anthrax not so much, but I can bear with it.
> 
> Of course it won't be as good as actually being in the same arena as the bands, but seeing the big four of thrash live is an opportunity I can't pass up on.


 You didn't like my song?  D:>
Also, yush. I am going to see it! I saw it while looking for movie times.


----------



## Sedit (Jun 4, 2010)

*Whats your favorite metal band ever?* I listen to and enjoy way to broad a variety of metal to really pick _A_ favorite.

*Favored genre of metal?*  This varies.  for the longest time, thrash ruled my world, closely seconded by 90's death metal.  Almost all my old bands we're thrash bands, and it's still a large chunk of what I listen to.  But lately I've really grown most fond of gothic/doom metal bands.  Stuff thats symphonic at times, mid to slow paced, and all about creating a dark, evil vibe.  Black metal tends to fall into this area quite a bit as well.

*concerts you've gone to?*  been going to concerts since the mid 90's, and seen many many bands, big and small.  Might be going to see Fear Factory & Prong tomorrow night, and going to see Megadeth, Testament & Slayer later in the summer.  May also cathc Ozzfest this year as some of the line-up looks quite good (Halford, Kingdom Of Sorrow, Goatwhore, Skeletonwitch, and Kataklysm...yes please!)

I also front my own one man 'non' band called Nadir Eclipse.  It blends elements of many genres of metal, with gothic and doom taking the forefront of late, but with healthy doses of old school death and black metal coming into the picture too from time to time.

Some of what I've been listening to over the last week:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcKTvsXLz2U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpluTn_bPXI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_2x71PYHoM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wbh9clfB2k4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZ5QleN03DU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVLt...6F522E156&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=2


----------



## Hir (Jun 4, 2010)

Sedit said:


> But lately I've really grown most fond of gothic/doom metal bands.  Stuff thats symphonic at times, mid to slow paced, and all about creating a dark, evil vibe.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVLt...6F522E156&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=2


I take it you're a fan of Shape of Despair, no?


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Jun 5, 2010)

I am quite in a bad mood right now... I found out one of my fav bands (who shall remain nameless) just expressed views of racial purification.... yet again..

I'll have to trow out their CDs as I can't stand to listen to that shit.  Black metal can be full of such morons...


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> I am quite in a bad mood right now... I found out one of my fav bands (who shall remain nameless) just expressed views of racial purification.... yet again..
> 
> I'll have to trow out their CDs as I can't stand to listen to that shit.  Black metal can be full of such morons...



Do you ever listen to Johnny Rebel? Good ol' metal.

And what race are they against?


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 5, 2010)

everyone says that listening to heavy metal when your sad or pissed is bad for you...
fuck them.  i love it.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> everyone says that listening to heavy metal when your sad or pissed is bad for you...
> fuck them.  i love it.



Yeah, metal makes me dance like a white kid!

..Shmowzows?! You must be an adventurer!


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> ..Shmowzows?! You must be an adventurer!



...I love you as much as adventure time.

sigd


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> ...I love you as much as adventure time.
> 
> sigd



Are you siging me?! Well I've never been siged before..
Does it hurt?

Edit: ooh yeah baby! That feels great.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Are you siging me?! Well I've never been siged before..
> Does it hurt?


shush now, MichaelFoster. It'l all be over soon.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> shush now, MichaelFoster. It'l all be over soon.



Can we switch places after this?... Nvm! I don't want to get an infraction for rping. Ahh yahh! Metal! Yeah! Black! Death! Blood!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster do you like Enter Shikari (I know it's not metal I'm just brining it up here because this is the only place MichaelFoster posts).


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Jun 5, 2010)

Teto said:


> MichaelFoster do you like Enter Shikari (I know it's not metal I'm just brining it up here because this is the only place MichaelFoster posts).



Why don't you send him a PM?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 5, 2010)

Teto said:


> MichaelFoster do you like Enter Shikari (I know it's not metal I'm just brining it up here because this is the only place MichaelFoster posts).



Omfg! You know I do!! Why do you ask? And how the hell did you know?
And what are you talking about? I have like 10 subscriptions lined up on my user cp.


----------



## Sedit (Jun 5, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I take it you're a fan of Shape of Despair, no?



Actually....this is the first i heard of them.

I'll have to check them out.  I'm still kinda new to this sub genre, only really delving in over the last year or so, and it seems hard to come by


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 5, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> Why don't you send him a PM?


(that's boring)


MichaelFoster said:


> Omfg! You know I do!! Why do you ask? And how the hell did you know?
> And what are you talking about? I have like 10 subscriptions lined up on my user cp.


Because I listened to it and I was just like "MichaelFoster would love this because this sounds exactly the same as all the music he listens to".


----------



## Hir (Jun 5, 2010)

Sedit said:


> Actually....this is the first i heard of them.
> 
> I'll have to check them out.  I'm still kinda new to this sub genre, only really delving in over the last year or so, and it seems hard to come by


Surprising. Check them the fuck out.

Also, Draconian and Evoken.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 6, 2010)

Teto said:


> (that's boring)
> 
> Because I listened to it and I was just like "MichaelFoster would love this because this sounds exactly the same as all the music he listens to".



What album were you listening to? I only like Common Dreads because it's the only that's not like fuckin Underoath..
Plus, they got a new singer and he sounds like Simon Pegg (Shaun of the dead, hot fuzz). My favourite song by them is "Zzzonked". In fact, that was probably my favourite song last summer.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 6, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> What album were you listening to? I only like Common Dreads because it's the only that's not like fuckin Underoath..
> Plus, they got a new singer and he sounds like Simon Pegg (Shaun of the dead, hot fuzz). My favourite song by them is "Zzzonked". In fact, that was probably my favourite song last summer.


I don't listen to them much at all, so uh.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 6, 2010)

Teto said:


> I don't listen to them much at all, so uh.



I'm just sayin man. And hey, I sent you an xbox friend request.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 6, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I'm just sayin man. And hey, I sent you an xbox friend request.


That's cool. And just so you know, I don't have an Xbox. I just have a gamertag because I got a Microsoft PC game which turned out to be too laggy to play anyway.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 7, 2010)

Teto said:


> That's cool. And just so you know, I don't have an Xbox. I just have a gamertag because I got a Microsoft PC game which turned out to be too laggy to play anyway.



Well damn dude! Lol. 

Does anyone want to talk about Mastadon's Crack The Skye album? It's been my most listened to album lately. All the songs tie in really well together.
 The only thing I didn't think was good was the lack of synth harmonies and the echo was off in I think "The Czar".
 That album art represents the music perfect. Better than any album I've ever seen.


----------



## Hir (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm happy because my copy of A Collapse of Faith by October Falls arrived today :3


----------



## Aden (Jun 7, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I'm happy because my copy of A Collapse of Faith by October Falls arrived today :3



I know |3


----------



## Hir (Jun 7, 2010)

I wonder how |3


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Jun 7, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I wonder how |3




I'm sorry, but I cannot resit... steel yourself....

THAT'S A VELVET CACOON LINE ON YOUR SIG!!!  Ha!  They are the most trendwhoring BM band in existence!!!! All they ever did was make up bullshit hype and outright lie in order to get recognition and create a cult phenomenon... is that not the very definition of the word POSER?????  And all their compositions (all that was actually THEIRS!) entirely relied on a cough-syrup induced stupor... no real creativity or writing (or brain use) was involved in their music!  It amazes me to no end how lame their actions were!  If anything, they are the mark of all that is ruining black metal... and not even progressing it forward!


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Jun 7, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Do you ever listen to Johnny Rebel? Good ol' metal.
> 
> And what race are they against?



This is all I'm going to say... don't expect me to answer or respond to anymore of your asinine and purposely antagonizing statements.  I'm here for valuable information and friends, not getting worked up over people who want to cause trouble.


----------



## Hir (Jun 7, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> I'm sorry, but I cannot resit...
> 
> That's a velvet cacoon quote on you sig!!!  They are the worst and most trendwhoring BM band in existence!!!!  I'm sorry but all they ever did was try to make up bullshit hype and lie in order to get recognition... is that not the very definition of the word POSER?????


Pretty much. I'm not really interested. I like their music. I found their antics and lies absolutely hilarious, but I didn't let it get in the way of the music itself. If I let personal matters get in the way of music, I would have stopped listening to the likes of Burzum and Nokturnal Mortum long ago.

I think it's about time I change it anyway, haven't listened to Velvet Cacoon in a long time...

EDIT: Agalloch :3


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 8, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> This is all I'm going to say... don't expect me to answer or respond to anymore of your asinine and purposely antagonizing statements.  I'm here for valuable information and friends, not getting worked up over people who want to cause trouble.



Um... It was a joke :/
are you jewish or black?


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Jun 8, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Pretty much. I'm not really interested. I like their music. I found their antics and lies absolutely hilarious, but I didn't let it get in the way of the music itself.



Their sound represents what I dislike in black and doom metal nowadays.  I think it is a musical dead end.  I acutally bought into their hype back in the day, getting real excited about their gimmicks.  Then I got Genevieve and I could not help but say for all their ideas, this music was unfufilling and empty, full of just directionless space.  I sold the cd.  THEN the confessions came and I thought it was funny and hilarious... then someone discovered they were actually stealing music.. and that humor quickly turned to outright contempt.



DarkNoctus said:


> If I let personal matters get in the way of music, I would have stopped listening to the likes of Burzum and Nokturnal Mortum long ago.



And I did, I dropped them a long while back.  I have to much self esteem to expose myself to artists who loudly call for my murder due to my sexual orientation and who corrupt the noble history of the Aryan people into honorless murder and racial generalizations.  Why support that band if you are on their hit list?



DarkNoctus said:


> Agalloch :3



Cool, while their music does not move me in the least, I respect their values very much.


--
An again, sorry if I just blew up on you.  vc is a very contentious band for me and I could not resist being an 'elitist'.   Afterall, I've gotten it quite a lot myself for my love of synth-black.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 8, 2010)

Ffinally got around to listening to this after recommendation from Sinister Exaggerator (aka Bathos)

It's pretty folk/doom with flutes (!) at times but triggered/programmed sounding drums, which are never usually preferable. 

One of the members is "Doomintroll" 






(as a side note, how come no one i've seen has a moominsona?)


----------



## Whitenoise (Jun 8, 2010)

Aarni is amazing, I've been meaning to get both of their albums for ages but I keep forgetting. Thank you for reminding me L.B.

Also NSBM is always shit. Some DSBM bands with NS leanings are OK, but no where near good enough to ignore their dumb ass politics. Same goes for hippy metal.

Also.

[yt]dqbAuE776yM[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Jun 8, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Ffinally got around to listening to this after recommendation from Sinister Exaggerator (aka Bathos)
> 
> It's pretty folk/doom with flutes (!) at times but triggered/programmed sounding drums, which are never usually preferable.



I went to bookmark this album and found that I already had. Woohoo I guess


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 9, 2010)

I played guitar for a storm yesterday. Lol 

My friend was over and we were sitting on my back porch and I heard thunder and was like "dude, it wants me to play it a song". So, I ran upstairs, grabbed my Zakk Wylde epiphone and amp, and ran back down.
K here's the cool part.
Playing soft: raining.
Power chord: thunder
sweeping: ligtning.
It was crazy and I wouldve gotten it on camera if I wasn't freakin out the whole time. And if I knew how to read music I wouldve written the song on here.
Well, anyway, the soft part sounded like "aerials" by System of a Down, the sweeping sounded like Dethklok, and the chords sounded like...sunn.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm not sure if there's any fans, but Grand Magus will be releasing their fifth album the 18th of this month. I'm looking forward to it. Their last album, Iron Will, is just simply kick ass. Those into Doom Metal should check them out. The one thing I love about Grand Magus has to deal with their albums, and the fact that they don't sound the same. Here's a track to their next album, Hammer of the North:

[video=youtube;cVMDmoLptZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVMDmoLptZU[/video]


----------



## Hir (Jun 9, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> And I did, I dropped them a long while back.  I have to much self esteem to expose myself to artists who loudly call for my murder due to my sexual orientation and who corrupt the noble history of the Aryan people into honorless murder and racial generalizations.  Why support that band if you are on their hit list?
> 
> An again, sorry if I just blew up on you.  vc is a very contentious band for me and I could not resist being an 'elitist'.   Afterall, I've gotten it quite a lot myself for my love of synth-black.


 Support? I just listen to their music. I never plan on giving any amount of money to these guys. Never bought a Burzum or Nokturnal Mortum record in my life, and don't plan to. But simply listening to the music if it doesn't entail gay murder? Why not.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Jun 9, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Support? I just listen to their music. I never plan on giving any amount of money to these guys. Never bought a Burzum or Nokturnal Mortum record in my life, and don't plan to. But simply listening to the music if it doesn't entail gay murder? Why not.



Ah.... well listening to the music is exposing yourself to their petty ideology.  I cannot be happy with that.  It is there attack on me, I will NOT listen for enjoyment.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Jun 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Also NSBM is always shit. Some DSBM bands with NS leanings are OK, but no where near good enough to ignore their dumb ass politics.



While I appreciate this statement for sure, I have to ask....



Whitenoise said:


> Same goes for hippy metal.


 

???? 

So... Cynic and Lykathea Aflame are bad?  Or are you referring to Bongzilla?


----------



## Hir (Jun 10, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> Ah.... well listening to the music is exposing yourself to their petty ideology.  I cannot be happy with that.  It is there attack on me, I will NOT listen for enjoyment.


 If they make a song about murdering gay people, I will never ever listen to it. Same as if they were talking about murdering black metal and the like. I've yet to listen to some Nokturnal Mortum songs due to the horrible lyrics, but luckily, my favorite album by them is completely in Russian and I can't find find a translation - so I hope I'll never have to worry about that.

I'm completely against racism and the like, but they're still artists, and great artists at that.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 10, 2010)

If the lyrics are easy to ignore, and it's about something like murdering gays, then I'll listen to it. 
I just won't pay for their music ever.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Whats your favorite metal band ever?*
TIMEGHOUL
* Favored genre of metal?*
Thrash, but Doom's growing on me...
* Concerts you've gone to?*
None yet...


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 10, 2010)

Wait, people make songs about murdering gays? Lol wtf.

Also, does anybody listen to ASG?


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Jun 10, 2010)

thebeast76 said:


> *Whats your favorite metal band ever?*
> TIMEGHOUL
> * Favored genre of metal?*
> Thrash, but Doom's growing on me...
> ...


 

I wish I never sold their demo tape.  I bet it is worth huge bucks now.  I got it real cheap from a guy in Germany a long, long time back.  Someone told me they were the first death group to use keyboards... that was wrong...


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Jun 10, 2010)

Makes no difference to me.. you cant distance the music from the artist as it is the artists own, not yours.

And have you ever read varggoth's song about the black metal scene.  He calls Ihshan a fag that sucks Jewish dick!  How stupid is that!


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 10, 2010)

Nightwish - Aramanth


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Jun 10, 2010)

Teto said:


> If the lyrics are easy to ignore, and it's about something like murdering gays, then I'll listen to it.
> I just won't pay for their music ever.


 


DarkNoctus said:


> If they make a song about murdering gay people, I will never ever listen to it. Same as if they were talking about murdering black metal and the like. I've yet to listen to some Nokturnal Mortum songs due to the horrible lyrics, but luckily, my favorite album by them is completely in Russian and I can't find find a translation - so I hope I'll never have to worry about that.
> 
> I'm completely against racism and the like, but they're still artists, and great artists at that.


 


Makes no difference to me.. you cant distance the music from the artist as it is the artists own, not yours.  And I will not supress my self-respect in order to enjoy their music.  I did that for a while and eventually found that I value my self more than their polluted music..

And have you ever read varggoth's song about the black metal scene. He calls Ihshan a fag that sucks Jewish dick! How juvenile and idiotic is that!


----------



## Whitenoise (Jun 11, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> Cynic



Wasn't stoked about the core or prog elements, which seemed to be most of it. Examples?



ryan-the-otter said:


> Lykathea Aflame



I was immediately put off by the vocal approach. I prefer principally mid ranged vocals in both black and death metal, nothing too cartoonish. The music in general didn't really do much for me either, this is more the kind of death metal I like.

[yt]0vuuD0n1iVk&feature=related[/yt]

Sorry to bug you but again, do you have any examples of material by this band you like?



ryan-the-otter said:


> Bongzilla?



I don't listen to much stoner metal, aside from Electric Wizard, of whom I am quite fond.

[yt]tiYS0WG9hSo[/yt]


----------



## Whitenoise (Jun 11, 2010)

When I say hippy metal I was mostly referring to bands like Wolves in the Throne Room, who's politics and philosophy I disagree with so totally that I could never enjoy their music even if what they make appealed to me to begin with.


----------



## Hir (Jun 11, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> Nightwish - Aramanth


 Of all the  songs from Nightwish you could choose, you choose their worst, and you  actually manage to spell it wrong?


Whitenoise said:


> When I  say hippy metal I was mostly referring to bands like Wolves in the  Throne Room, who's politics and philosophy I disagree with so totally  that I could never enjoy their music even if what they make appealed to  me to begin with.


 I prefer not to dabble into the political  views of bands because I simply don't want them ruined for me.  Particularly Wolves In The Throne Room, whose music I really enjoy. Mind  you, there are better bands out there - like Altar of Plagues.


Whitenoise said:


> I don't listen to much stoner metal, aside from Electric Wizard, of whom I am quite fond.


 Can't say I've really listened to much stoner stuff either. Though I do listen to some, like Cathedral (Though I consider them quite entry-level stuff.). I also consider Moss to be quite a stoner band, their sound is rather akin to some other stoner stuff I've heard - even if they aren't really considered part of that scene. But they might be, I don't know much about the scene to really comment.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jun 11, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Can't say I've really listened to much stoner stuff either. Though I do listen to some, like Cathedral (Though I consider them quite entry-level stuff.). I also consider Moss to be quite a stoner band, their sound is rather akin to some other stoner stuff I've heard - even if they aren't really considered part of that scene. But they might be, I don't know much about the scene to really comment.



Listening to Tombs of the Blind Drugged I'm not really hearing much of a stoner vibe. Doesn't have the psychedelic/black sabbath vibe that sets stoner metal apart from southern and traditional doom metal. Stoner Doom is more like this here.

[yt]W0_gqEi4KHc[/yt]


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Jun 11, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Sorry to bug you but again, do you have any examples of material by this band you like?



Please clarify. did you want me to give links to songs of Cynic and Lykathea Aflame?




Whitenoise said:


> When I say hippy metal I was mostly referring to bands like Wolves in the Throne Room, who's politics and philosophy I disagree with so totally that I could never enjoy their music even if what they make appealed to me to begin with.


 

I abhor WitTR due to what I feel is poor music and their overblown cult popularity for mixing black and indie.  But are you saying your against their stance on environmental preservation?  Personally, to be honest, I've had quite enough of the strip malls, wire fences, and overcrowded suburbia raft with crime and trash.  I lvied in that most of my life and I hate it.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Jun 11, 2010)

BTW....

I had mentioned a while back I needed to look into more funeral doom.  Well I had been acquaintances with Stu of Aesthetic Death Records for some time... and due to that, I had heard offhandedly about the band Esoteric and knew they were some cryptic doom metal... then just the other day I decided to research them and found this..
[yt]VryyPdvhL-M[/yt]

I'm sold...  I just bought their first album from Aesthetic Death.  I've never heard doom like that before.  And their older stuff sounds much bleaker and brutal but equally engaging.  Anyone else listen to them?


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jun 12, 2010)

O hai what's going on in here?


----------



## Hir (Jun 12, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Listening to Tombs of the Blind Drugged I'm not really hearing much of a stoner vibe. Doesn't have the psychedelic/black sabbath vibe that sets stoner metal apart from southern and traditional doom metal. Stoner Doom is more like this here.
> 
> [yt]W0_gqEi4KHc[/yt]


 Woah, love it. Yeah, I see what you mean now. I didn't have anything to compare it to, but I felt there was a really hypnotic feeling with Moss so I guess I put them in the same fold. I've given Electric Wizard no attention before, but that will change.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 12, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> O hai what's going on in here?


 
Well i'm tuning in and out but I think it's about bands who like to wear makeup and watch gay black midget porn.



Whitenoise said:


> Listening to Tombs of the Blind Drugged I'm not really hearing much of a stoner vibe. Doesn't have the psychedelic/black sabbath vibe that sets stoner metal apart from southern and traditional doom metal. Stoner Doom is more like this here.
> 
> [yt]W0_gqEi4KHc[/yt]


 Hell yeah, man! This is rad!


----------



## Whitenoise (Jun 12, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> Please clarify. did you want me to give links to songs of Cynic and Lykathea Aflame?



Both if it's not too much trouble.



ryan-the-otter said:


> I abhor WitTR due to what I feel is poor music and their overblown cult popularity for mixing black and indie.  But are you saying your against their stance on environmental preservation?  Personally, to be honest, I've had quite enough of the strip malls, wire fences, and overcrowded suburbia raft with crime and trash.  I lvied in that most of my life and I hate it.



From the interviews I've read their stance seems to go beyond environmental preservation and into a sort of regressive nature worship which I find unbearably childish, vain and hypocritical. It's like a more extreme manifestation of the idea of the noble savage and it drives me crazy.



DarkNoctus said:


> Woah, love it. Yeah, I see what you mean now. I  didn't have anything to compare it to, but I felt there was a really  hypnotic feeling with Moss so I guess I put them in the same fold. I've  given Electric Wizard no attention before, but that will change.



We Live and Witchcult Today are my favorites :] .


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jun 12, 2010)

"Whats your favorite metal band ever?"

Don't exactly have a FAVOURITE band but if I were ever to chose one close to a "favourite metal band ever" It'd probably be either Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Slayer or Napalm Death.
"Favored genre of metal?"

Probably classic metal i.e.70's and 80's metal and a bit of Grindcore and maybe some death metal for good measure, also I'm a fan of 'pig growls' and 'cricket brees' but not neccesarily a big fan.

"concerts you've gone to?"

None, yet...

I also make my own br00tal metal


----------



## Hir (Jun 12, 2010)

SANDMAN78308 said:


> I also make my own br00tal metal





			
				SANDMAN78308's Species Box said:
			
		

> The most br00tal kind


hey

you

stop killing the metal scene


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jun 12, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> hey
> 
> you
> 
> stop killing the metal scene


 
NEVER!
Some of my br00tal stuff.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3998015
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3983477
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3994226


----------



## Hir (Jun 12, 2010)

SANDMAN78308 said:


> NEVER!
> Some of my br00tal stuff.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3998015
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3983477
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3994226


 Hahahahahaha oh man.


> I chew your liver in front of your face
> Lovely taste


*gigglesnort* Not only do your vocals sound like a guiro, but your lyrics match the personality and depth of one.


----------



## Aden (Jun 12, 2010)

SANDMAN78308 said:


> NEVER!
> Some of my br00tal stuff.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3998015
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3983477
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3994226


 
I lol'd


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 13, 2010)

edited edited


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jun 13, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Well i'm tuning in and out but I think it's about bands who like to wear makeup and watch gay black midget porn.



Well that's sexy.



DarkNoctus said:


> Hahahahahaha oh man.
> *gigglesnort* Not only do your vocals sound like a guiro, but your lyrics match the personality and depth of one.



LOL that comment made me want to go listen to it to see how accurate you were.



SANDMAN78308 said:


> NEVER!
> Some of my br00tal stuff.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3998015
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3983477
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3994226


 
Best troll ever.
Only possible explanation.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 13, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> hey
> 
> you
> 
> stop killing the metal scene


I'm pretty sure it's these guys






them and people who put on makeup and scream about bad weather.

Edit: lol I just noticed he had a Dragonforce t-shirt on.


----------



## Hir (Jun 13, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I'm pretty sure it's these guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 because rain is trve kvlt

There's more than one group killing the metal scene, I'm afraid. :c


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 13, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> because rain is trve kvlt
> 
> There's more than one group killing the metal scene, I'm afraid. :c


Have you heard of Eyes of Noctum? They're pretty badass. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBw_aBuOiVk


----------



## Hir (Jun 13, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Have you heard of Eyes of Noctum? They're pretty badass.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBw_aBuOiVk


 Looks like another Dimmu Borgir worship band to me. Hell, they even look like them.

EDIT: Also,






lol


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 13, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Looks like another Dimmu Borgir worship band to me. Hell, they even look like them.
> 
> EDIT: Also,
> 
> ...


haha. Who is that?
And im not gonna lie. The only reason i know about them is because they're Nic Cage's son and he starred in Kick-Ass, which i am most obsessed with aside from Scott Pilgrim.
But yeah, if they had a balled guy with a porno mustache theyd be Dimmu Borgir. They have better vocals than Dimmu though.


----------



## Hir (Jun 13, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> haha. Who is that?
> And im not gonna lie. The only reason i know about them is because they're Nic Cage's son and he starred in Kick-Ass, which i am most obsessed with aside from Scott Pilgrim.
> But yeah, if they had a balled guy with a porno mustache theyd be Dimmu Borgir. They have better vocals than Dimmu though.


 That picture is from their website.

http://www.eyesofnoctumofficial.com/


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 13, 2010)

*Favorite bands*: Meshuggah, The Black Dahlia Murder, Sickening Horror, The Faceless, and Rotting Christ. 

*Other bands I like but aren't really my favorites*: Suicide Silence, Behemoth, Dimmu Borgir, Lamb of God, Cradle of Filth, Brain Drill, The Berzerker, DragonForce (only two of their albums I like), Incantation, Despised Icon, Disturbed, Nile, and Scar Symmetry.

*Favorite genre*: Melodic death metal, black metal, some deathcore, and some progressive metal. I like aggressive and heavy music. I can tolerate any type of music, really, but I just prefer my metal because it sounds the best to me.

*Concerts:* Nah... I'm not a concert guy. I'll take the studio versions of music over live any day.


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 13, 2010)

A Person said:


> *Favorite bands*: Meshuggah, The Black Dahlia Murder, Sickening Horror, The Faceless, and Rotting Christ.
> 
> *Other bands I like but aren't really my favorites*: Suicide Silence, Behemoth, Dimmu Borgir, Lamb of God, Cradle of Filth, Brain Drill, The Berserker, DragonForce (only two of their albums I like), Incantation, Despised Icon, Disturbed, Nile, and Scar Symmetry.
> 
> ...


 
Goddamn you're into heavy shit. I LOVE Meshuggah too, and also Behemoth, LoG, and Scar Symmetry from your list.

My Fave Bands: Queens of the Stone Age (I know they're not metal, but whatever), Dream Theater, Mastodon, Between the Buried and Me, Fear Factory, Meshuggah, Protest the Hero.

Other notable bands I love: The Absence, All Shall Perish, August Burns Red, All That Remains, Arch Enemy, Behemoth, Blinded Colony, Children of Bodom, Daath, Death, Disturbed, Echoes of Eternity, Iced Earth In Flames, In This Moment, Into Eternity, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Kamelot, Kyuss, Lamb of God, Liquid Tension Experiment, Machinehead, Megadeth, Mors Principium Est, Nevermore, Opeth, Pantera, Scale the Summit, Scar Symmetry, Solution 45, Strapping Young Lad, Suspyre, Sylosis, Symphony X, Testament, Trivium, Wintersun, and others.

I love myself some prog metal, math metal, and melodic death.

I can't stand power metal (minus Iced Earth and Kamelot, who are actually good) or hardcore.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 13, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> That picture is from their website.
> 
> http://www.eyesofnoctumofficial.com/


 Oh lol. Well..it's buisness I guess. Haha. That looks so damn funny. The guy looks cool though. Probably cos he's Nicolas Cage's son. Haha


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 13, 2010)

Anyone now why parents hate rock music? Because i was playing a cd by Queensryche and they said it was loud,but i know they listen to the Rollling Stones. What gives?


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 13, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> Anyone now why parents hate rock music? Because i was playing a cd by Queensryche and they said it was loud,but i know they listen to the Rollling Stones. What gives?


 
Cuz Queensryche doesn't suck, but Rolling Stones does. That simple.


----------



## Sedit (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice....Youtubing some their stuff now!  And I gotta say, thanx for the up!  Shape Of Despair is some seriously good shit!  Totally the kinda stuff I'm digging these days.  

I already know of Evoken, and Draconian...also tasty choices I've discovered only in recent months.

Ever heard any of these bands?:  Nevergreen, Gardens Of Gehenna, Fields Of The Nehpilim, Dreadful Shadows, Frown, or Hanging Garden?  Some other stuff I've been digging of late.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 13, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> Anyone now why parents hate rock music? Because i was playing a cd by Queensryche and they said it was loud,but i know they listen to the Rollling Stones. What gives?


 
Maybe you were just listening to it louder

In any case, Queensryche rep



Hitman344 said:


> Cuz Queensryche doesn't suck, but Rolling Stones does. That simple.


 
<3


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 13, 2010)

Hitman344 said:


> Goddamn you're into heavy shit. I LOVE Meshuggah too, and also Behemoth, LoG, and Scar Symmetry from your list.
> 
> My Fave Bands: Queens of the Stone Age (I know they're not metal, but whatever), Dream Theater, Mastodon, Between the Buried and Me, Fear Factory, Meshuggah, Protest the Hero.
> 
> ...


 Lol, I know. I got into that stuff in December 2008. Checked out Lamb od God on YouTube, saw more songs in the Related Videos column, and it just kept going on from there like a never ending chain. Cannibal Corpse was next, and they became my first favorite death metal band, but they got boring over time. I have 59 songs from them on my iPod.

Really? Nice. Yeah, I got 32 Meshuggah songs on my iPod. I love their use of polyrhythms. It makes them sound so unique and epic. I never thought one of my favorite bands would not be any kind of death metal, but these guys rule.

*Bands/songs I heard from your list **(parenthesis are songs I have on my iPod)*: Dream Theater (_The Dark Eternal Night_), Mastodon (_Iron Tusk_, which I just put on my iPod), Meshuggah (32 songs), and Protest The Hero (_Bloodmeat_ (deleted it)).

*Bands from your notable list*: The Absence (_Heaven Ablaze_), All That Remains (_Through The Darkest Nights_), Arch Enemy (_Vultures_), Behemoth (16 songs), Children of Bodom (_Lake Bodom_), Death (_To Forgive Is To Suffer_), Disturbed (7 songs), Iced Earth, In Flames (_Bullet Ride_), Iron Maiden, Judas Priest (_Nastradamus_ (deleted it)), Lamb of God (15 songs), Machinehead (_Davidian_), Megadeth (_Wake Up Dead_), Mors Principium Est, Nevermore (_Born, My Acid Words, Bittersweet Feast_), Opeth, Pantera (_Cowboys From Hell_ (deleted it)), Scar Symmetry (9 songs), Testament (_Hammer of the Gods_ (deleted it)), Trivium (_Pull Harder On The Strings Of Your Martyr_), Wintersun.

I haven't heard much power metal, but from what I've heard, it doesn't appeal to me. Only power metal I like is DragonForce, but only their albums Sonic Firestorm and Inhuman Rampage.


----------



## Aden (Jun 13, 2010)

This would be a lot easier with last.fm accounts!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> This would be a lot easier with last.fm accounts!


 
Then where would the discussion come in

Your musical compatibility with StupidAsshole is SUPER
Music you have in common includes a bunch of horseshit

OH YEAH I LOVE a bunch of horseshit

fin

LOOK AT THIS VIDEO IT IS ADORRABLe

[yt]BZGa40Hl4zI[/yt]


----------



## Lycan90 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Favorite bands: *Slipknot(yes, I like the new and old stuff), Swallow the Sun, Solution.45,  There are many more bands that I like but don't consider as favorite.

*Genre: *I used to listen only metal, but these days my music taste has changed so much that I like some totally different type of music also.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jun 15, 2010)

A Person said:


> *Favorite bands*: Meshuggah, The Black Dahlia Murder, Sickening Horror, The Faceless, and Rotting Christ.
> 
> *Other bands I like but aren't really my favorites*: Suicide Silence, Behemoth, Dimmu Borgir, Lamb of God, Cradle of Filth, Brain Drill, The Berzerker, DragonForce (only two of their albums I like), Incantation, Despised Icon, Disturbed, Nile, and Scar Symmetry.
> 
> ...


 


KaiFox said:


> Goddamn you're into heavy shit. I LOVE Meshuggah too, and also Behemoth, LoG, and Scar Symmetry from your list.
> 
> My Fave Bands: Queens of the Stone Age (I know they're not metal, but whatever), Dream Theater, Mastodon, Between the Buried and Me, Fear Factory, Meshuggah, Protest the Hero.
> 
> ...


 
Hooray for people who don't hate deathcore and metalcore! Both of you have pretty nice lists, I like the variety.

Edit: Except Suicide Silence, I wish they weren't on the first dudes list =/


----------



## Aden (Jun 15, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Edit: Except Suicide Silence, I wish they weren't on the first dudes list =/


 
>Says nothing about Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## Whitenoise (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Load Blown, Cybergrind Y/N?

[yt]z95mP8-w4OQ[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 15, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Hooray for people who don't hate deathcore and metalcore! Both of you have pretty nice lists, I like the variety.
> 
> Edit: Except Suicide Silence, I wish they weren't on the first dudes list =/


Why? What's wrong with Suicide Silence? They're awesome IMO.



Whitenoise said:


> Hey Load Blown, Cybergrind Y/N?
> 
> [yt]z95mP8-w4OQ[/yt]


 That song sounds a lot like the music the industrial death metal band The Berzerker plays.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 16, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Hey Load Blown, Cybergrind Y/N?
> 
> [yt]z95mP8-w4OQ[/yt]


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBpJGofk6CY&feature=youtube_gdata
It's not really grind, I don't guess, but it's better.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jun 16, 2010)

Here's something I found a couple of weeks ago.

[video=youtube;L3VfBkeKiDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3VfBkeKiDg[/video]


----------



## Whitenoise (Jun 16, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBpJGofk6CY&feature=youtube_gdata
> It's not really grind, I don't guess, *but it's better.*



Lol.

Everything you listen to sounds like the watered down Disney version of a real band. These guys are like the Hannah Montana of industrial metal, did this CD come free with your new barbie training bra Michael :V ?


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Jun 17, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Hey Load Blown, Cybergrind Y/N?
> 
> [yt]z95mP8-w4OQ[/yt]



I know those guys... they are definitely white supremacists... a more punkish variety but definitely so... Typical of Poland....

Also  as you asked:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9BFPllUhsM
LYKATHEA AFLAME

and these are the lyrics:
"I am searching for the land where I will fall on my knees 
and will be weeping for a long time. 
Where my mind shall extend on the sky 
and my heart shall speak the language of the trees 
and open like a water-lily 
by touches of morning sun..."

... so hippy metal... and fucking incredible too.



Finally:


Whitenoise said:


> From the interviews I've read their stance seems to go beyond environmental preservation and into a sort of regressive nature worship which I find unbearably childish, vain and hypocritical. It's like a more extreme manifestation of the idea of the noble savage and it drives me crazy.



I'm going to say this... I do not know how you get by in this fucking life, but meditative nature adoration and spirituality is the sum of my spiritual existence. No one ever taught me it, I discovered it myself and I see it as the only answer to my life, the true part of me I would be dead without. Metal and music is pale in comparison to the natural world for me. I may not take the route WitTR did as it is not me... but I laud it. So if you judge me a small-minded impressionable idiot for that, you are passing judgment without really knowing me... nor the concepts behind nature worship, especially if you perceive it as being something vain, and elitist. Any belief can be vain and pretentious because of those believers who treat it as such as well as others who are ignorant of the full scope of it.
But whatever. I could try and discourse this tiresomely with you again, but I feel from our last debate you have no intentions of trying to understand me and why I believe what I do. In fact, I have tried to reach out to you in our previous arguments multiple times to find common ground.. which you never met me on. I even offered a truce of 'agreeing to each his own and mutual respect' but that you never even responded to. Given this it appears as if you only are interested in dominating your arguments. If that is the case, then I have no more to say to you, especially if you are going to now try and talk down my spiritual beliefs. This thread has become a completely useless garbage heap anyways...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 17, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Hey Load Blown, Cybergrind Y/N?



Like that guy was saying it does sound a lot like The Berzerker. I like them alright.

It's fine with me. "Extreme techno" and extreme metal have been cross-pollinating for 15 years so I would support any sort of terrorcore/speedcore/metal MASHUPS 



ryan-the-otter said:


> I know those guys... they are definitely white supremacists... a more punkish variety but definitely so... Typical of Poland....


 
That's unfortunate...

Reposted from tumblr:


			
				casabranka said:
			
		

> Regarding metalheads with insular tasteâ€¦ those kids who listen to nothing but repetitive boring-as-fuck raw black metal all day long like Judd apparently did? By and large, theyâ€™re passing throughâ€”itâ€™s a phase for them and theyâ€™ll â€˜grow outâ€™ of it because they simply donâ€™t love the music so much as they love the image. Theyâ€™re insecure kids that are trying to make a cool image for themselves to impress their peers. They burn out on the posturing and then conclude â€˜man, that metal shit is dumbâ€™ when really, theyâ€™re the ones who are doing it wrong. Theyâ€™re simply not metalheads.
> 
> Similarly, those dumbasses who come to shows in Pantera shirts and deliberately mosh into people standing outside of the pit? Theyâ€™re jackass meatheads whose knowledge of metal is about as deep as a half-filled teaspoon and for them itâ€™s little more than another macho WWE event. Theyâ€™re not metalheads either.
> 
> Conversely, actual metalheads who know their shit front to back and love the genre are people often have anything but totally insular tastes. They like Cocteau Twins and Fairport Convention and Gary Numan and Kraftwerk. They know their punk and hardcore histories. They might even openly like a few pop artists. And yet, their primary genre and musical obsession remains metalâ€”geeking out over bands that released a single demo 20 years ago or supporting new up-and-coming bands and labels or traveling across several states for a weekend at a fest. They have zero shame in the music they like, even if it does get associated with garbage like Korn or Slipknot by the mainstream or if the denim and long hair look looks stupid to others.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jun 17, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> I know those guys... they are definitely white supremacists... a more punkish variety but definitely so... Typical of Poland....



I read all their lyrics and never really got an NS vibe from them. Apparently they attract a lot of skinheads and I can't speak for their personal ideologies, but I'm not bothered by anything they say on their album.



ryan-the-otter said:


> Also  as you asked:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9BFPllUhsM
> LYKATHEA AFLAME
> 
> ...



Ya, that's the song I heard before. Not something I could ever get into I'm afraid.



ryan-the-otter said:


> Finally:
> 
> I'm going to say this... I do not know how you get by in this fucking life, but meditative nature adoration and spirituality is the sum of my spiritual existence. No one ever taught me it, I discovered it myself and I see it as the only answer to my life, the true part of me I would be dead without. Metal and music is pale in comparison to the natural world for me. I may not take the route WitTR did as it is not me... but I laud it. So if you judge me a small-minded impressionable idiot for that, you are passing judgment without really knowing me... nor the concepts behind nature worship, especially if you perceive it as being something vain, and elitist. Any belief can be vain and pretentious because of those believers who treat it as such as well as others who are ignorant of the full scope of it.
> But whatever. I could try and discourse this tiresomely with you again, but I feel from our last debate you have no intentions of trying to understand me and why I believe what I do. In fact, I have tried to reach out to you in our previous arguments multiple times to find common ground.. which you never met me on. I even offered a truce of 'agreeing to each his own and mutual respect' but that you never even responded to. Given this it appears as if you only are interested in dominating your arguments. If that is the case, then I have no more to say to you, especially if you are going to now try and talk down my spiritual beliefs. This thread has become a completely useless garbage heap anyways...



Wait what? How did that come off as a personal attack on you? Also I must have missed said olive branch, I wasn't around much a while back due to real life obligations and kind of lost track of the threads I was involved in. I enjoyed arguing with you, and you won on several points IMO. Sorry if I came off as hostile.

As for what I find vain about their ideology, it's nothing to do with elitism. When it comes to the idea of the noble savage, I find it vain because it states that we are fundamentally good and society and technology have corrupted us. I find that same mentality manifested in a more abstract sense in the idea that nature is fundamentally good and the "unnatural" things humans do are evil.

Personally I don't think there's anything unnatural about what we're doing, it's perfectly natural for an animal to decimate it's environment and kill/displace everything else when it's left unchecked, that's how all living things work. Environmental conservation is far more unnatural then environmental stewardship IMO. It's like that speech from the matrix about how mankind is viral in nature. All living things are viral in nature, animals don't instinctively find a balance with their environment, they're kept in check by other animals and failing that, famine and plague. I don't see goodness as being natural and evil as being unnatural, quite the opposite. All living things are fundamentally evil, goodness is the anomaly IMO.


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;HyrWd_gfQNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyrWd_gfQNQ[/video]


----------



## Aeturnus (Jun 18, 2010)

Out of all the songs by Metallica to post, you had to post that one. Although I should be happy it isn't anything off of their crapfests Death Magnet and/or St. Anger/Shit Awful.


----------



## Aden (Jun 18, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> [video]


 
Oh wow, Metallica. Yeah. I'm sure nobody here has heard of Metallica, let alone heard that song. Even though it's on the radio 30 times per day per "hard rock" station. Thank you, o wonderful person.


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 18, 2010)

Of course some classic heavy metal.

[video=youtube;uBVhYIclP5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBVhYIclP5k[/video]


----------



## Hir (Jun 18, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder if you can read, Rockerwolf. Or take any hints at all.


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 18, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Sometimes I wonder if you can read, Rockerwolf. Or take any hints at all.


 
What do you mean? I thought over the internet we can't see the emotions of other people.


----------



## Hir (Jun 18, 2010)

emotions =/= taking a fucking hint


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 18, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> emotions =/= taking a fucking hint


 
I thought this is the Heavy Metal thread.


----------



## Ben (Jun 18, 2010)

It is, but it doesn't really make any sense to post songs everyone in the world has heard before. Common sense, hombre.


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 18, 2010)

Ben said:


> It is, but it doesn't really make any sense to post songs everyone in the world has heard before. Common sense, hombre.


 
Sorry dude.


----------



## Aden (Jun 18, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> Of course some classic heavy metal.
> 
> [Iron Man]


 
-..-

Can we get something that maybe you've encountered in your quest to dig for good music, perhaps? We're not noobs here. You can give us the obscure stuff and we won't be scared or intimidated. It's okay. Don't hold back.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 19, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Lol.
> 
> Everything you listen to sounds like the watered down Disney version of a real band. These guys are like the Hannah Montana of industrial metal, did this CD come free with your new barbie training bra Michael :V ?


No ya asshole! It came with a Zack and Cody pinup poster!



			
				Casabranka said:
			
		

> Similarly, those dumbasses who come to shows in Pantera shirts and deliberately mosh into people standing outside of the pit? Theyâ€™re jackass meatheads whose knowledge of metal is about as deep as a half-filled teaspoon and for them itâ€™s little more than another macho WWE event. Theyâ€™re not metalheads either.


They'res like, no other reason to go to local metal concerts. All there is to do is run around decking hardcore dancers.



Ben said:


> It is, but it doesn't really make any sense to post songs everyone in the world has heard before. Common sense, hombre.


No, this thread isn't called "Metal songs that less than 100 people have heard". In fact, you should make a thread. Wouldn't that help? You can get all the unsigned shit you want.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 19, 2010)

Poop


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 19, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> No ya asshole! It came with a Zack and Cody pinup poster!
> 
> 
> They'res like, no other reason to go to local metal concerts. All there is to do is run around decking hardcore dancers.
> ...



If i understand the first page says that we can talk about metal on here.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...rutal-thread?p=1299890&viewfull=1#post1299890


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 19, 2010)

[video=youtube;aLBorrMCYmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLBorrMCYmg[/video]


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 19, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> If i understand the first page says that we can talk about metal on here.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...rutal-thread?p=1299890&viewfull=1#post1299890


 But they can't have a legit fanbase, and they can't have good quality recordings. I think that was all in white text though. :/


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 19, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> But they can't have a legit fanbase, and they can't have good quality recordings. I think that was all in white text though. :/


 
This thread is about metal,it isn't about unsigned bands.

Whats your favorite metal band ever?

Favored genre of metal?

concerts you've gone to?

Just talk metal man no rules.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 19, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> This thread is about metal,it isn't about unsigned bands.


 um..I joke. You might as well forget about posting on here unless it's your band or a band desperately trying to have something unexpected. Doesn't even have to be clever. 


> Whats your favorite metal band ever?


Oh shat. I don't know...
Well Mastidon's probably, musically, my favourite. But if I was like, rolling down the windows blastin music itd be Arma Angelus. I fucking love that band. They've got a special place...in here.



> Favored genre of metal?


 Groove metal. No doubt about it. I also love deathcore, math metal, and mainstream black metal. Not that pretending to be some kind of norse folklore bullshit. Also, Vikings don't exist. They all got killed by a giant meteor.


> concerts you've gone to?


 Like, 30 local shows, Ozzfest 08, and i think that's it. I went to a Blue Oyster Cult concert like a week ago, but that's not really metal.


> Just talk metal man no rules.


metallic element: any of several chemical elements that are usually shiny solids that conduct heat or electricity and can be formed into sheets etc.


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 19, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> um..I joke. You might as well forget about posting on here unless it's your band or a band desperately trying to have something unexpected. Doesn't even have to be clever.
> Oh shat. I don't know...
> Well Mastidon's probably, musically, my favourite. But if I was like, rolling down the windows blastin music itd be Arma Angelus. I fucking love that band. They've got a special place...in here.
> 
> ...


 
Well i like more the classic metal like Ozzy Osbourne,Black Sabbath,the late and great Ronnie James Dio,Queensryche,early metallica(before they sold out),Megadeth,Nightwish,Kix,Dokken,Twisted Sister and a whole list of bands.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 19, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> Well i like more the classic metal like Ozzy Osbourne,Black Sabbath,the late and great Ronnie James Dio,Queensryche,early metallica(before they sold out),Megadeth,Nightwish,Kix,Dokken,Twisted Sister and a whole list of bands.


 Well, I can't stand Twisted Sister after they did a christmas album, and I think their songs suck anyway, but they are catchy and Dee Snider's court case was pretty righteous.


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 19, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Well, I can't stand Twisted Sister after they did a christmas album, and I think their songs suck anyway, but they are catchy and Dee Snider's court case was pretty righteous.


 
Yeah, i'm one of the old school metalheads who grew up in the 80's-90's and the worst to me was the PMRC,if you were in the 80's you know what it means. BTW,rock on! \m/ \m/


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 19, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> Yeah, i'm one of the old school metalheads who grew up in the 80's-90's and the worst to me was the PMRC,if you were in the 80's you know what it means. BTW,rock on! \m/ \m/


 Ballsack


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 19, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> [video=youtube;aLBorrMCYmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLBorrMCYmg[/video]


 I remember that movie, it was pretty funny. It was so delightfully clichÃ© and goofy, but despite being so bad it gave me a pretty good feeling in the end. It's too bad they couldn't make this movie about Tim "Ripper" Owens who was in Judas Priest like they had intended, so they had to make their own over-the-top, cheesy rock music instead. It makes me cringe every time.

Robert Halford of Judas Priest actually says that Rock Star is one of his favorite movies, he thought it was amusing or something.

Moving on, I figured I'd share a song from an obscure German Thrash Metal band called Deathrow. It's some pretty wild stuff, in my eyes it outshines both Kreator and Destruction. Unfortunately the band split up in the early 90's like so many other thrash bands. This is the only video I could find of this song and it's cut off at the end for some reason. D:

[yt]6nBpf4NwlQw[/yt]
The album cover that you see here isn't the original one. The album was originally called "Satan's Gift" and had some devil standing there with a crucified Jesus in the background. Unfortunately it got banned, which was pretty ghey, but the Riders of Doom cover is pretty cool too, much more action going on.


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2010)

Is *Rockerwolf* by chance as aspie?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 19, 2010)

Aden said:


> Is *Rockerwolf* by chance as aspie?


 Aren't all furries aspies?


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Aren't all furries aspies?



I think of myself as mildy autistic. BTW,Rock On! \m/ \m/


----------



## Hir (Jun 19, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> BTW,Rock On! \m/ \m/


 Fuck off.


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 19, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Fuck off.



No U!


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Aren't all furries aspies?


 I am one, but I don't really show it that much. I'm just the shy and quiet type due to it, though.

I love these songs.

[yt]mDdIXTPoJU4[/yt]
[yt]CVPkuBzq1dM&start=45[/yt]

And this song is alright. Not really into depressive black metal, but this one is a good song.

[yt]G98xrhq-Jno[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Jun 20, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> No U!


 I envy your creativity.


----------



## Hir (Jun 20, 2010)

double post bite me





​ 
Listening to Der Wanderer Ã¼ber dem Nebelmeer, a 2 disc compilation of neofolk/black/post-metal material based on the ideals, thoughts and the painting itself. Also, Wolves In The Throne Room have done a song based on this painting. They have names like October Falls and Agalloch contributing to this compilation and so far it's really impressive, I recommend you guys check it the fuck out. For fans of ambient, neofolk, black metal and post-rock. Click below.



​


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;NDdDqvNc_cM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDdDqvNc_cM[/video]
Some funeral doom.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jun 21, 2010)

A Person said:


> I am one, but I don't really show it that much. I'm just the shy and quiet type due to it, though.
> 
> I love these songs.
> 
> ...



Try these.

Although I would have preferred to use "Awakening" by this band as a substitute for Cradle of Filth.

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=104113

Also hey Ryan, happened upon this, thought you might be interested.

[yt]7QlyVi0wxgg&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Aren't all furries aspies?


 I'm not... then again I'm a scaly so... *shrug*


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 21, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Try these.
> 
> [video]
> [video]
> ...


 I liked all three; I'm adding them all to my iPod. The third one was pretty interesting, and good. It reminded me of this song:

[yt]NdXDyG4OFB4&start=55[/yt]


----------



## Apoc666 (Jun 21, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I'm pretty sure it's these guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I like DragonForce but when you're in a black metal band, it's probably a good idea to NOT wear a DF shirt because nobody will take you seriously.


----------



## Aden (Jun 21, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> I like DragonForce


 
Why? I'm genuinely curious


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 21, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> I like DragonForce but when you're in a black metal band, it's probably a good idea to NOT wear a DF shirt because nobody will take you seriously.



Just don't see them play live or you'll lose hope.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jun 21, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> I like DragonForce but when you're in a black metal band, it's probably a good idea to NOT wear a DF shirt because nobody will take you seriously.


 
And it probably wouldn't hurt to ditch the KISS make-up as well. I'm sorry but it looks retarded.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 21, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> I like DragonForce but when you're in a black metal band, it's probably a good idea to NOT wear a DF shirt because nobody will take you seriously.


 The only reason I liked Dragonforce was because of their crazy speed and epicness. Other than that, their music sucks and their guitar solos are 50% pedal effects. I wouldn't say he's a poser, because two of my favourite albums are Fall Out Boy's "Evening Out With Your Girlfriend" (before they sold out more than any band in history) and Job For A Cowboy's self titled album.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 21, 2010)

Einstuerzende Neubauten, anyone? :3
[yt]y0LF6WA9rxI[/yt]


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 21, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Einstuerzende Neubauten, anyone? :3
> [yt]y0LF6WA9rxI[/yt]


 Is this a joke? You know this thread is about heavy metal?


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 21, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Is this a joke? You know this thread is about heavy metal?


Heavy metal is a joke, isn't it? I mean...god, I don't think I could like it at all if they were all serious D:


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 21, 2010)

Glaice said:


> [video=youtube;NDdDqvNc_cM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDdDqvNc_cM[/video]
> Some funeral doom.


Nice song! The vocals are freaking awesome, too. I think I'll add that to my iPod. Try these (these are a combination of death metal and doom metal):

 [yt]iy7NpAg74-4[/yt]

[yt]GrEzq2YpQTk[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 21, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Einstuerzende Neubauten, anyone? :3


 
Good funny joke I want to get the EinstÃ¼rzende Neubauten logo tattooed on my left palm


Listening to Leng Tch'e by Naked City
It's doomarific


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 21, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Heavy metal is a joke, isn't it? I mean...god, I don't think I could like it at all if they were all serious D:



Well Heavy Metal is home to some of the most talented guitarists like Yngwie Malmsteen,John Petrucci of dream Theater,Dave Mustaine, and others. To play guitar fast takes talent and practice everyday.


----------



## Aden (Jun 21, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> Well Heavy Metal is home to some of the most talented guitarists like Yngwie Malmsteen,John Petrucci of dream Theater,Dave Mustaine, and others. To play guitar fast takes talent and practice everyday.


 
Stop talking.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 21, 2010)

Aden said:


> Stop talking.


 Seconded. Those guys suck. Besides, "brutal" is about attitude, not just playing fast :V


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 21, 2010)

I like Muhammed Suicmez and Artem Gultaev. Those are my two favourite metal guitarists. I still like Synyster Gates no matter how much crap I get for that, but he's not the best by any means. I just like his style.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 22, 2010)

So am I the only one who's going to see The Big Four of Thrash Live today at the movie theater? I'm looking forward to it, although I can't say I will enjoy Metallica very much. The last 'Tallica concert I was at was hardly amazing. Fun maybe, but they play their songs so lazily now compared to other bands their age. I'll only be there for Megadeth and Slayer. <3


----------



## Aeturnus (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm not going. Other than Megadeth, I don't really care for the others. I never really got into Slayer, Metallica just turned to shit ever since Cliff died, and I haven't listened to Anthrax yet so i can't say much about them.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 22, 2010)

Holy ballsack! I totally forgot! Yes I'm going. I love old metallica, new Slayer, and all Megadeth. The only song I like by Anthrax is "Bring tha noise" with Public Enemy. Tells you something about me. :/


----------



## Hir (Jun 22, 2010)

For anyone who's into anything excessively cheesy, the new Equilibrium is pretty good.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 23, 2010)

So here are my thoughts on The Big Four.

It was pretty good. But it could've been better. I can't say much for Anhtrax since I never got into them, but seeing Joey Belladonna being back in the band was really cool.

Megadeth were great, they play and sound just like they would have 20 years ago and I can't believe Dave Mustaine is almost turning 50 because he's still so full of energy.

The sound was a bit muddy at times when Slayer were playing but other than that they were fantastic, and great track list too. I always wanted to hear Seasons in the Abyss live.

Metallica... blech. I was at a 'Tallica concert last year and I can say that this was the exact same thing, they said and did the same shit and they played pretty much the same fucking songs. At least they saved some good stuff for the end, James Hetfield invited the other bands to play Diamond Head's "Am I Evil". It was awesome to see those bands play it together, but I couldn't help but notice that the guys from Slayer were nowhere to be seen, which pissed me off. As a matter of fact, during the video interviews before the show started playing, members from all four bands were never seen together. You'd see Lars Ulrich, Dave Mustaine and Scott Ian, but Kerry King from Slayer would get interviewed somewhere else all alone, what's up with that?

I think I saw Tom Araya in a group hug after they played the song, though. While being disappointed by the absence of the band I liked the most, it was still really cool. Metallica plays two more songs and then it's over.

I'm glad I went there, but I really could've done without seeing Metallica, they were fucking boring. It didn't help that Metallica got to play for 30 minutes longer than the other bands, which I think was terribly unfair because the other bands were just as talented, if not more-so. But alas, the kids wants to see Metallica, so obviously they have to be in the spotlight.

*tl;dr,* Metallica sucks, but it was a great experience anyway and when the show comes to DVD I'll definitely buy it.


----------



## Aden (Jun 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'm glad I went there, but I really could've done without seeing Metallica, they were fucking boring. It didn't help that Metallica got to play for 30 minutes longer than the other bands, which I think was terribly unfair because the other bands were just as talented, if not more-so. But alas, the kids wants to see Metallica, so obviously they have to be in the spotlight.


 
This is how Metallica have the nerve to charge 80 bucks + for tickets when they tour. And people slurp that shit up.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> This is how Metallica have the nerve to charge 80 bucks + for tickets when they tour. And people slurp that shit up.


 Eh, I'd rather have people pay for Metallica than the shit we get now, like Slipknot, In Flames, Killswitch Engage, that sort of thing.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jun 23, 2010)

They should kick off Metallica and bring on Testament. Yeah, Testament isn't part of the Big Four, but at least they don't suck as much as Metallicrap.


----------



## Aden (Jun 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Eh, I'd rather have people pay for Metallica than the shit we get now, like Slipknot, In Flames, Killswitch Engage, that sort of thing.


 
Implying that those are the only choices you have when going to concerts


----------



## Hir (Jun 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Eh, I'd rather have people pay for Metallica than the shit we get now, like Slipknot, In Flames, Killswitch Engage, that sort of thing.


 Or you could just see someone good?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Megadeth were great, they play and sound just like they would have 20 years ago and I can't believe Dave Mustaine is almost turning 50 because he's still so full of energy.


 I thought it was annoying when he tried to hit those really high notes, but he's old so he can get away with it.



> The sound was a bit muddy at times when Slayer were playing but other than that they were fantastic, and great track list too. I always wanted to hear Seasons in the Abyss live.


 I think we all headbanged mostly to "Raining Blood". That was great. I was pissed that they didn't play "Disciple". That's my favourite Slayer song.


> Metallica... blech. I was at a 'Tallica concert last year and I can say that this was the exact same thing, they said and did the same shit and they played pretty much the same fucking songs. At least they saved some good stuff for the end, James Hetfield invited the other bands to play Diamond Head's "Am I Evil". It was awesome to see those bands play it together, but I couldn't help but notice that the guys from Slayer were nowhere to be seen, which pissed me off.


 I thought that ended up to be just a big Metallica concert. Yeah, James and Dave playing side by side in the first time in like 35 years. That was crazy. And that Diamond Head song is on guitar hero Metallica. Did you notice he said it was a really hard song? I don't know what that was all about. 


> As a matter of fact, during the video interviews before the show started playing, members from all four bands were never seen together. You'd see Lars Ulrich, Dave Mustaine and Scott Ian, but Kerry King from Slayer would get interviewed somewhere else all alone, what's up with that?


 Im not sure but did you notice how bad his beard looked? It was like, cut in half on one side. And did you see Lars when it looked like he was talking to himself? I lol'd.



> I think I saw Tom Araya in a group hug after they played the song, though. While being disappointed by the absence of the band I liked the most, it was still really cool. Metallica plays two more songs and then it's over.


 Is that the singer? My friend said he was there but I didn't see him.


> I'm glad I went there, but I really could've done without seeing Metallica, they were fucking boring. It didn't help that Metallica got to play for 30 minutes longer than the other bands, which I think was terribly unfair because the other bands were just as talented, if not more-so. But alas, the kids wants to see Metallica, so obviously they have to be in the spotlight.


 No way, Metallica was waaay better than Anthrax and Slayer, but Megadeth was probably better than Metallica. I only liked Dave Mustaine because he's the fucking ex-guitarist for Metallica. I told my friend it'd be awesome if they replaced Kirk Hammet with Dave Mustaine, brought Cliff Burton back from the dead and replaced him with Robert, had Lars grow his hair back out, and got James to grow his handlebar mustache. 



> *tl;dr,* Metallica sucks, but it was a great experience anyway and when the show comes to DVD I'll definitely buy it.


 No, they sucked at the rock and roll hall of fame. That was the first time I had seen them live besides an old "hit the lights" from the 80's. Speaking of, I am so fucking happy they played "hit the lights". Not only is it my favourite Metallica song, but it's probably my favourite metal song.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 23, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> They should kick off Metallica and bring on Testament. Yeah, Testament isn't part of the Big Four, but at least they don't suck as much as Metallicrap.


 Hell no man. Replace Anthrax with Iron Maiden, replace Dave Mustaine with Kirk Hammet so that Metallica and Megadeth are one again, and then put Testament in place of the rest of Megadeth because the besides the guitarist, the rest of megadeth aren't that great.


----------



## Afterlifesfury (Jun 24, 2010)

Testament would've been the fucking shit


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 25, 2010)

I wrote a song and just happened to name it Dark Noctus.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edlm4Y4soQ0&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## Hir (Jun 25, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I wrote a song and just happened to name it Dark Noctus.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edlm4Y4soQ0&feature=youtube_gdata


 lol drum machine
lol thin as fuck guitars
lol inaudible lyrics

ilu <3


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 25, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> lol drum machine
> lol thin as fuck guitars
> lol inaudible lyrics
> 
> ilu <3


 lol Did you comment on it? Or even watch my other vids? 
And Ilu2. <3

edit: I replaced the bass with a cello and added nature ambience jus fer ju.


----------



## Hir (Jun 25, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> lol Did you comment on it? Or even watch my other vids?
> And Ilu2. <3
> 
> edit: I replaced the bass with a cello and added nature ambience jus fer ju.


 Yes I commented. EDIT: It's gone now though. D:<

Also awwwww you're so thoughtful. :3


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 25, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Yes I commented. EDIT: It's gone now though. D:<
> 
> Also awwwww you're so thoughtful. :3


 Holy shat! I just noticed it's a whopping 1 minute and 53 seconds long. That's my longest song ever! My band just finished a song that's about 40 seconds. It's great!


----------



## Hir (Jun 25, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Holy shat! I just noticed it's a whopping 1 minute and 53 seconds long. That's my longest song ever! My band just finished a song that's about 40 seconds. It's great!


 D|


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 25, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I wrote a song and just happened to name it Dark Noctus.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edlm4Y4soQ0&feature=youtube_gdata


 It was alright. Not saying I could do any better, lol (I couldn't). I'm just saying it's alright on how it applies to my tastes.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 26, 2010)

A Person said:


> It was alright. Not saying I could do any better, lol (I couldn't). I'm just saying it's alright on how it applies to my tastes.


 Yeah, I was just messin around. I'm more serious about my punk rock!



DarkNoctus said:


> D|


 Lol I knew you would aprove.


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 26, 2010)

A Person said:


> It was alright. Not saying I could do any better, lol (I couldn't). I'm just saying it's alright on how it applies to my tastes.



Do you know why a guitar sounds so brutal when your standing next to it,but when you record it,it sounds tiny?


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jun 26, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> Do you know why a guitar sounds so brutal when your standing next to it,but when you record it,it sounds tiny?



Improper tracking/mixing.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 26, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> Do you know why a guitar sounds so brutal when your standing next to it,but when you record it,it sounds tiny?


 Guitars don't sound brutal. Lyrics do.



Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Improper tracking/mixing.


 Yeah, I have neither the equiptment nor the will power to do those things. I'll put my other unfinished song (needs vox) on youtube.


----------



## Hir (Jun 26, 2010)

All you need is a guitar and a line in lead to make a good sounding guitar. Perhaps a pedal too. For instance, here's one of my post-rock songs so far. I think the sound quality is rather good.

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?n1mnmyjzdnj


----------



## Hir (Jun 28, 2010)

shit i killed the thread

WHO LIKES METAL GUYS


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 28, 2010)

Lol I really very much doubt anyone will like this. Despite the song having like almost no musicianship or anything, I actually kinda like it because it's so fast, and I love sound of the drums.

[yt]QBP8imm03Mo[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 28, 2010)

A Person said:


> Lol I really very much doubt anyone will like this. Despite the song having like almost no musicianship or anything, I actually kinda like it because it's so fast, and I love sound of the drums.


 
Don't usually go in for goregrind but the drums are cranked so loud and the vocals are just such an unidentifiable blur that I love it. 

A little does go a long way, however.


Listened to a bunch of Bone Awl, right now on the split tape they did with The Rita.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 28, 2010)

A Person said:


> Lol I really very much doubt anyone will like this. Despite the song having like almost no musicianship or anything, I actually kinda like it because it's so fast, and I love sound of the drums.


 I dunno, I would have liked it if it wasn't for EXTREEEME TRASH CAN DRUMS. The percussion sounds even worse here than on Metallica's St. Anger.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 28, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> Don't usually go in for goregrind but the drums are cranked so loud and the vocals are just such an unidentifiable blur that I love it.
> 
> A little does go a long way, however.


 Yeah, I'm not into goregrind myself, but I like some of it.

What do you think of these:

[yt]J-1l5hoB0Ac[/yt]
[yt]3tXLrbgf3wE[/yt]
[yt]yl3SU5YGx_0[/yt]
[yt]1xr0uh0Khmk[/yt]
[yt]0zwV2MWraj4[/yt]



Kellie Gator said:


> I dunno, I would have liked it if it wasn't for EXTREEEME TRASH CAN DRUMS. The percussion sounds even worse here than on Metallica's St. Anger.


 Lmao, yeah it is just a bunch of random smashing, but I still like it for some reason. The drummer must have had a lot of anger or energy in him to drum like that, lol.


----------



## Hir (Jul 1, 2010)

Listening to the most recent 2 Evoken albums and enjoying them greatly, will try out their earlier stuff too.


----------



## Stawks (Jul 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I dunno, I would have liked it if it wasn't for EXTREEEME TRASH CAN DRUMS. The percussion sounds even worse here than on Metallica's St. Anger.


 
Hahaha, that isn't possible.

Bob Rock's biggest mistake was miccing Lars' set.


----------



## Sedit (Jul 3, 2010)

Glaice said:


> [video=youtube;NDdDqvNc_cM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDdDqvNc_cM[/video]
> Some funeral doom.


 
Nice!  I dig it.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 7, 2010)

Here are two awesome songs I found last night:

[yt]44jRUTKDLYI[/yt]

[yt]8zJpPAhGheA[/yt]


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;whFvaTEo4dw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whFvaTEo4dw&feature=related[/video]

I never get tired of this song.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 8, 2010)

Queer Metal Fans!

Fill out this survey yo: http://www.ucmo.edu/surveys/?formID=4140

I'm really excited to see the results of this


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 8, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> Queer Metal Fans!
> 
> Fill out this survey yo: http://www.ucmo.edu/surveys/?formID=4140
> 
> I'm really excited to see the results of this


 Gays like music? HOLY SHIT I TOTALLY DID NOT REALIZE THIS, THANKS FOR SHARING YOUR WISDOM WITH US.

ugh, people like you make me wonder if homosexuality really is a disease


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Gays like music? HOLY SHIT I TOTALLY DID NOT REALIZE THIS, THANKS FOR SHARING YOUR WISDOM WITH US.
> 
> ugh, people like you make me wonder if homosexuality really is a disease


 
it's about concepts of masculinity and experiences with homophobia in metal

nothing to get mad about


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 8, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> it's about concepts of masculinity


I have no idea what that means.



Senzuri Champion said:


> and experiences with homophobia in metal
> 
> nothing to get mad about


 Every fandom, subculture, or group of people in general has homophobes. I still don't see why homosexuality or homophobia in metal would be such a big deal.

EDIT:
Especially when there are those crazy metal musicians who worship satan, norse gods, nazis or whateverthefuck they believe in just to be more "EVIL "and "KVLT!!!1!1"


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 8, 2010)

Purpose of the Study:    
 The goal of this study is to gather information about gender, sexuality, and sexual orientation among fans of heavy metal music. The research is aimed at formulating a better understanding of issues of gender among heavy metal fans, as well as examining the masculinity that heavy metal engenders. Objectives include identifying the lives of GLBTTQQIA+ heavy metal fans within heavy metal spaces.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 8, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> *it's about concepts of masculinity* and experiences with homophobia in metal
> 
> nothing to get mad about


 
Wondrous


----------



## Aden (Jul 8, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Wondrous


 
It's a valid line of questioning. Masculinity and band image is (unfortunately) pretty important in some subgenres.


----------



## Isen (Jul 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Gays like music? HOLY SHIT I TOTALLY DID NOT REALIZE THIS, THANKS FOR SHARING YOUR WISDOM WITH US.
> 
> ugh, people like you make me wonder if homosexuality really is a disease


What the hell?

This is actually interesting.  I kind of want to participate but I don't think I would "count".


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 8, 2010)

I have quite a few....

Pre-System has failed Megadeth.
Faith no more (if they count)
Dio (r.i.p)


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's some songs from one of my favorite bands, Sickening Horror:

[yt]IiFTddERitg[/yt]
[yt]8W0I1YCZjFQ[/yt]
[yt]tf5SyASZKyw[/yt]
[yt]DSEsmJee1f4[/yt]
[yt]MiHncIwPDXE[/yt]


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 10, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Listening to the most recent 2 Evoken albums and enjoying them greatly, will try out their earlier stuff too.


 
Wait WHAT? A new Evoken album?!

@Sedit, A Person: Yea, Colosseum is awesome..as is The Howling Void.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jul 10, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> shit i killed the thread
> 
> WHO LIKES METAL GUYS


Sorry to post so late but im pretty sure me writing you a song killed (for 2 days zomg!)

Anyway, 
Terminatryx- Midnight. I didnt know it had a music video until i was showing my friend yesterday.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi-izaKF1SE


----------



## Isen (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm just leaving this here because I find it amusing that Underoath, of all bands, used to have black metal influences.

[yt]WzdHwZi7B5E[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Jul 15, 2010)

found a great band today called A Forest Of Stars

[yt]l8lMMJSn1m0[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Jul 15, 2010)

Ohi noctus :3


----------



## Hir (Jul 16, 2010)

why hello :3


----------



## coward67 (Jul 16, 2010)

I can honestly say the berserker stomps all over metallica... even cradle of filth with big black boots! but I can also say angerfist (not metal) crushes even the berserker with a big fist of angry hardcore speed!
well anyway my favourite metal is hardcore speedcore deathcore.


----------



## Aden (Jul 16, 2010)

coward67 said:


> well anyway my favourite metal is *hardcore speedcore deathcore*.


 
what is this, I don't even


----------



## coward67 (Jul 16, 2010)

That is what I call metal that is truly fast, and truly brutal! Metal which drives me insane and  makes me want to put my head through a wall! (In a good way.)


----------



## Sedit (Jul 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> found a great band today called A Forest Of Stars
> 
> [yt]l8lMMJSn1m0[/yt]


 
Damn dude!  Another great find!

I 110% approve of your tastes, good sir!


On a side note, this just reminds me i need to start making some Youtube vids to promote my own music.  I borrowed a camera from a friend, but I tellya'....it's not easy trying to come up with something eye-catching, thoguht/emotion provoking, and relevant to the music on a just shy of $0.00 budget.


----------



## Hir (Jul 16, 2010)

>*hardcore speedcore deathcore*.

i lol'd



coward67 said:


> That is what I call metal that is truly fast,  and truly brutal! Metal which drives me insane and  makes me want to put  my head through a wall! (In a good way.)


 *facedesks*

Yeah, desks. One desk just wasn't enough.

Oh and thanks Sedit. If you like that, check out Wolves In The Throne  Room and Altar of Plagues. Though the former is quite an obvious one.


----------



## Aden (Jul 16, 2010)

coward67 said:


> That is what I call metal that is truly fast, and truly brutal! Metal which drives me insane and  *makes me want to put my head through a wall!* (In a good way.)


 
Please do! :3


----------



## Hir (Jul 16, 2010)

^he forgot to mention in the bad way (but not from our perspective)


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 16, 2010)

[video=youtube;QbHAwfTSn0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbHAwfTSn0I&feature=related[/video]
=Why black metal needs bass.

This sounds pretty goth rock for the first minute or so.


----------



## Hir (Jul 16, 2010)

Love that album, RainLyre.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey, that Forest Silence is good!


----------



## Hir (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah, it's a great album. Very accessible, too.

EDIT: Currently been on a Summoning obsession. I have a new obsession every week or so, tune in next week for the next obsession!


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 20, 2010)

Noctis, you might like Old Man Gloom. Sludge from one of the Isis guys.

[video=youtube;iMeyLCpTtNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMeyLCpTtNo[/video]
_Christmas_ is a hell of an album.


----------



## Hir (Jul 20, 2010)

[yt]KLqXtXX2ZeY[/yt]

edit: Oh Noctis is me? I'll check it out.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jul 21, 2010)

Ever since ive started doing astral projection i've stopped using these forums and started listening to Sunn and Earth (lol at my mainstreamity). Tried to get into Monarch but they're too fast for what im looking for. 
Im 90% sure everybody here has heard Mastadon's Crack the Skye album. Can anyone tell me if there are bands that have a similar sound to part 1 of "The Czar (track 4)"? Thats actually really fast and id prefer it in a couple octaves lower, but anything is fine right now.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 23, 2010)

[yt]C7Mp3MhZV78&feature=related[/yt]

Grim and frostbitten :[ .

This one's actually pretty good though, I'd like to hear something like this with vox.

[yt]ro6jXIZiEfY&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jul 23, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> [yt]C7Mp3MhZV78&feature=related[/yt]
> 
> Grim and frostbitten :[ .
> 
> ...


Fuck i love these. Check out this one.
Balrog Boogie (8 bit) by Diablo Swing Orchestra
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_PRpi_YR7s


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 24, 2010)

I love power and symphonic metal. Kamelot, After Forever, and Within Temptation never fail me. If I haven't heard of March of Mephisto or Jane Doe in weeks, the minute I hear those first notes I get ridiculously pumped.


----------



## Eske (Jul 24, 2010)

These last few months, I've found myself listening to a lot of Fear Factory and Type O Negative.  Feeling nostalgic, I guess.




Nyedyr said:


> I love power and symphonic metal. Kamelot, After Forever, and Within Temptation never fail me. If I haven't heard of March of Mephisto or Jane Doe in weeks, the minute I hear those first notes I get ridiculously pumped.


 
Not bad.  I saw Kamelot this last March in Amsterdam.  They're absolutely amazing live.  Leave's Eyes opened; they aren't quite as good live, but they're still a pretty good band.

Ever heard of Sonata Arctica?


----------



## Sedit (Jul 24, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> [yt]C7Mp3MhZV78&feature=related[/yt]
> 
> Grim and frostbitten :[ .
> 
> ...


 
Good finds!  I think I may use Freezing Moon for the background music during the talk segments on my radio show!  Thanx for posting this!


----------



## Sedit (Jul 24, 2010)

Furthermore....on the subject of 8-bit metal tunes....lookit this gem I just stumbled upon

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D3AR0YEv37Y&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D3AR0YEv37Y&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


(Always been a HYUUUUUGE Death / Control Denied fan)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 25, 2010)

ehhh Whitenoise

i think i have the solution for you

do you know xexyz

[yt]WO0cBMce6jY[/yt]

ALRIGGHHHHHHHHHHT


edit: Actually this is really good i don't know why i got rid of it


----------



## Sedit (Jul 31, 2010)

Hmmm....I think since there seems to be a few gothic, doom, and death metal fans here, I may just drop this here as well:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4241506/

This is the first half of a song from my upcoming album.  Looking to get some feedback on the overall mix and master so I can better get an idea what will work for when I finalize it and release, hopefully before the end of June.  So feedback is mucho appreciated.  Hopefully the final master won't sound TOO ass-tastic.

This has elements of Type-O Negative, Morbid Angel, Bronx Casket Company, and Amon Amarth....at least to my ears.  I try to mix elements of the various forms of music I like in an attempt to create my own unique sound.  So I don't really know what sub-genre(s) I can really call my work.

I know, I know....shameless plug....but I think some of you will actually like my stuff, and I could use some feedback.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 31, 2010)

Everything sounds good except the drum machine. It's just out of place.


----------



## Sedit (Jul 31, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> Everything sounds good except the drum machine. It's just out of place.


 
out of place how, exactly?

I'm kinda stuck with one as I can't play drums for shit (Though I do play out some parts physically), and I don't even know anyone who can anymore.  Is it something in the feel or tone?


----------



## Turi Shadowscale (Jul 31, 2010)

When it comes to metal, I love it all... I just saw Slayer, Megadeth and Testament in Toronto a few days back and that was a KILLER show


----------



## Sedit (Jul 31, 2010)

Turi Shadowscale said:


> When it comes to metal, I love it all... I just saw Slayer, Megadeth and Testament in Toronto a few days back and that was a KILLER show


 
NOICE!

I'm going to that same show on the 16th.  Seen all three separately (Slayer like 6 times, actually), but it's gonna be insane to see all 3 back to back to back!

Methinks I should just purchase a neck brace pre show, just to be safe. \M/


----------



## Valnyr (Jul 31, 2010)

I just discovered an awesome new band called FearBringer. And the music is soo awesome! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYLdxoorbXY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUKFUPYYSBY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwVRlWjNQH8


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have no perference over types of metal, I listen to many kinds (so many I can't name any at all lol)

Don't have a favorite as there are many many bands I like.


----------



## RainLyre (Aug 1, 2010)

Sedit said:


> I'm kinda stuck with one as I can't play drums for shit (Though I do play out some parts physically), and I don't even know anyone who can anymore.  Is it something in the feel or tone?


 
There *are* some sexy sounding drum machines. If I had an FA account I'd upload some demos. Otherwise, guess it's Youchoob.


----------



## Slyck (Aug 1, 2010)

ITT: Metalheads can't appreciate any other music.


----------



## Icky (Aug 1, 2010)

Slyck said:


> ITT: Metalheads can't appreciate any other music.


 
No, it's worse than that. They only appreciate one little tiny part of metal, and don't appreciate any more than that.

They're like the WBC of music listeners.


----------



## Slyck (Aug 1, 2010)

Icky said:


> No, it's worse than that. They only appreciate one little tiny part of metal, and don't appreciate any more than that.
> 
> They're like the WBC of music listeners.


 Don't compliment the bastards.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 1, 2010)

hey 

get outta here


you can start "butt rock: the thread" 

was listening to some of this a while ago
[yt]1fQ-G_Bpl8M[/yt]


----------



## Slyck (Aug 1, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> hey
> 
> get outta here
> 
> ...



Hmmm....

Incorrect capitalization / punctuation.
Unnecessary use of the word 'butt'.
Not enough energy to type 'out of'.
Overly simple wording.
Making baseless assumptions of the type of music I listen to.

Must be a metal head.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 1, 2010)

here's something heavy you might dig, daddy-o

[yt]qwpvO_JMSPI[/yt]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 1, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> here's something heavy you might dig, daddy-o
> 
> [yt]qwpvO_JMSPI[/yt]


 That's pretty cool bro, but when is the music gonna start?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> That's pretty cool bro, but when is the music gonna start?


 
they dont really get more musical than that

its like post-psych

from 1968

[yt]5r9NEs2AJnA[/yt]


i also got some proto-doom from nineteen seventyfive

supernaut
[yt]QWSQOLo1dqk[/yt]


----------



## Fissioninferno (Aug 1, 2010)

Favorite band?  By far and above, Opeth.  I've been listening to them for years now, I've been impressed with every bit of music they put out.

Favorite genre of metal?  Probably have to go with death metal, but it all depends on the band (and subgenre, srsly).  I listen to power metal, thrash metal, death metal, black metal, doom metal, and all the stuff in between and combined and etc. etc.  I'm a big fan of most of the extreme metal types.

As for concerts, I saw Dragonforce (with Daath and Cynic) in April 09, Megadeth (with Arcanium, Warbringer, and Suicide Silence) in December 09, and then I saw Mastodon (with Valiant Thor, Baroness, and Between the Buried & Me).  I was impressed by every band I've seen, save for Arcanium.  Just awful.  Valiant Thor was more of a rocky-type band, a bit light compared to what I normally listen to, but I loved their charisma.  And Warbringer... Ohgod.  By far the band I was most impressed on, that guy was fucking INSANE.


----------



## Sedit (Aug 1, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> There *are* some sexy sounding drum machines. If I had an FA account I'd upload some demos. Otherwise, guess it's Youchoob.


 
I currently use XLN Audio's Addictive Drums for the main part of the kit, and Toontrax EZ Drummer for cymbals.  reason being, is I get more cymbals w/ EZD, but AD has fuller, more realistic drums to me (plus EVERYBODY uses EZD's Drumkit From Hell now, and it all sounds the same).  To give you an example....those random tom hits in the intro, thats the toms from EZD...kinda dry and plastic sounding there....but I wanted that effect.  The bulk of the song is Addictivie Drums...which, TBH, I like the sound of.  Thats that huge punchy kick you hear for example.  I like that better than the super tight, "clicky" kick drum sounds thats so common and overdone in most modern metal productions of the last 10 years.  Not to say that doesn't work well, or even sound good in the mix...theres a reasons it's so common....but yeah, I just wanna break away from alot of the trends and common practices, in favor of crafting my own unique sound in both composition and production.  Like, when someone hears my work, whether or not they like it, they can almost immediately know who's responsible for the mess.  

anyway, if your interested, heres the 2nd half of the track if your interested(albeit with a slightly altered production...I'm kinda "A/B"ing some stuff to get a better idea what works).  This half goes mellow again, that just crashes into full on blast mania till the end, whereas the first kinda stayed more slower and doomier.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4248242


----------



## Aden (Aug 1, 2010)

Slyck said:


> ITT: Metalheads can't appreciate any other music.


 
You got a lastfm?


----------



## RainLyre (Aug 1, 2010)

Sedit said:


> anyway, if your interested, heres the 2nd half of the track if your interested(albeit with a slightly altered production...I'm kinda "A/B"ing some stuff to get a better idea what works).  This half goes mellow again, that just crashes into full on blast mania till the end, whereas the first kinda stayed more slower and doomier.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4248242



Yeah, the toms were definitely the biggest issue.

I have to say, I much prefer the newer version.
It's more lively.


----------



## Sedit (Aug 1, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> Yeah, the toms were definitely the biggest issue.
> 
> I have to say, I much prefer the newer version.
> It's more lively.


 
The second is indeed faster....kinda a slow build from the first half.  

Only production changes we're some slight EQ changes, little tweaks in the mastering compression, and i also changed the high pass on the cymbals to allow a little more sizzle through...gives mre cut, but I'm trying to avoid an overly strident "sss sss sss" thing, except maybe where the china's are intentionally obnoxious (kinda like how Type O Negative did it on the track "White Slavery").

ahhhh, so many options and tweaking with this stuff it's endless!  Especially when your a one man band, writer, mixer, producer, farter, etc.  I definitely appreciate you taking the time to listen and give some input!  Thanx!


----------



## Hir (Aug 1, 2010)

been obsessed with Isis



weeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Aden (Aug 1, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> been obsessed with Isis
> 
> 
> 
> weeeeeeeeeee


 
Isis is disbanding
One last EP I hear and then they're done
:c


----------



## Hir (Aug 1, 2010)

Aden said:


> Isis is disbanding
> One last EP I hear and then they're done
> :c


 they're doing another ep?! : D

i thought they were already done o:


----------



## derpdragon (Aug 1, 2010)

Favorite band is a unbreakable tie between Megadeth and Iron Maiden, it all just depends what mood I'm in to which one is better at the moment.
Despite my 2 favorite bands I generally like Neo-Classical Shred Metal most. (I think it's because I play guitar) Thrash and normal Metal are at a close tie for second.
I've been to a Megadeth/Slayer/Testiment concert a few months ago, nothing else though. Unless we're counting concerts I've been in.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 1, 2010)

isis is already over

in other news after listening to a lot of meshuggah i have come to the conclusion that i do not like meshuggah


----------



## Hir (Aug 1, 2010)

derpdragon said:


> Favorite band is a unbreakable tie between Megadeth and Iron Maiden, it all just depends what mood I'm in to which one is better at the moment.
> Despite my 2 favorite bands I generally like Neo-Classical Shred Metal most. (I think it's because I play guitar) Thrash and normal Metal are at a close tie for second.
> I've been to a Megadeth/Slayer/Testiment concert a few months ago, nothing else though. Unless we're counting concerts I've been in.


 Neoclassical shred metal...?

Makes me think of Versailles. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAXjoe_ghqE


Senzuri Champion said:


> in other news after listening to a lot  of meshuggah i have come to the conclusion that i do not like  meshuggah


 
huzzah we draw to the same conclusion


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 1, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Neoclassical shred metal...?


 
like yngwie "fucking" malmsteen

and paul "motherfucking" gilbert


----------



## Hir (Aug 1, 2010)

sounds boring


----------



## Aden (Aug 1, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> they're doing another ep?! : D
> 
> i thought they were already done o:


 
_"In more immediate and practical terms, the tour we are about to embark upon is indeed our last. We are hoping that these final live rituals can help us bring a close to the life of this band in a celebratory and reverent way, and also provide us with a chance to say goodbye to many of those that have supported us over the years. 

"While there is a measure of sadness that comes with the passing of this band, we hope that the final days can be joyous ones during which any and all that wish to come and join us will do so. 

"It seems fitting that the last show of the tour and of our active existence will take place in Montreal, the site of the very first Isis show in 1997 (though that was an unintentional move when booking the show initially). 

"After the tour we also plan to follow through with other projects set in motion some time ago â€” pursuing the completion of a final EP, compiling live audio and visual material for future releases, and generally doing whatever we can to make our music available for as long as there are people who wish to hear it."_

Source: http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=140301


----------



## Hir (Aug 1, 2010)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee |3


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Aug 1, 2010)

edited


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 1, 2010)

metallica is my fave metal


----------



## derpdragon (Aug 1, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> like yngwie "fucking" malmsteen
> 
> and paul "motherfucking" gilbert



Hit that one dead on. aww yeahhh. Can't forget Micheal Angelo Batio and Chris Impellitari though.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 2, 2010)

Just got into Decapitated. "Winds of Creation" is really brutal if you're a death metal fan.


----------



## lgnb695 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey DarkNoctus or whoever else might know, do you know of any good bands out there (besides the obvious like Dark Tranquility) that have a similar sound to In Flames around the Jester Race - Whoracle period? I'm tired of sifting through sub par melodic death/Gothenberg bands.


----------



## Milo (Aug 2, 2010)

all this heavy metal can't match up to enya. that's some hardcore shit! 8D


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 2, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> Hey DarkNoctus or whoever else might know, do you know of any good bands out there (besides the obvious like Dark Tranquility) that have a similar sound to In Flames around the Jester Race - Whoracle period? I'm tired of sifting through sub par melodic death/Gothenberg bands.



This is my favorite melodic death metal band but their music doesn't sound much like anything In Flames ever did.

[yt]CpNKvKNBIaA[/yt]

These bands may be more what you're looking for.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKuzhIQ_wNE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBXBnpiMuqA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMZq-2_qb9M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxMMXCcgqfo&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMCs_HMUOE8&feature=related

This band isn't really melodic death metal but you might still like it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnjeWhQaJL0


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 2, 2010)

Teto said:


> metallica is my fave metal



lol shutup dude. I just got into an argument on youtube ( i know Dx) about how crappy all 80's metal bands just suck. I can make an acception for you cuz youre so cool. :3

Does any one listen to Between The Buried And Me? Theyre so badass. Oh my satan. The solo on "Selkies: the endless obsession" is so amazing. Its just beautiful. (im listening to it right now and its awesome)
 Has anybody heard of Troll? I heard something good by them. Cant say i enjoy listening to their vocalist.


----------



## tesral (Aug 2, 2010)

As long as it is musically literate, I'm good with nearly anything.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 2, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> lol shutup dude. I just got into an argument on youtube ( i know Dx) about how crappy all 80's metal bands just suck.


 Is because their singers don't wail like fucking babies, or because their songs have actual guitar solos in them? :V


----------



## Usarise (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey guys I like metal!


----------



## lgnb695 (Aug 2, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> This is my favorite melodic death metal band but their music doesn't sound much like anything In Flames ever did.
> 
> [yt]CpNKvKNBIaA[/yt]
> 
> ...


 
Thanks a lot for those bands Whitenoise.

I liked them all but Insomnium definitely stood out a good bit more for me. The melodies reminded me of old In Flames or Godgory. Good shit.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Aug 3, 2010)

I was introduced to one of the most amazing bands I have ever heard today.

Check this shit out.
[yt]1ERHU7vBSAo[/yt]


----------



## RainLyre (Aug 3, 2010)

Sedit said:


> ahhhh, so many options and tweaking with this stuff it's endless!  Especially when your a one man band, writer, mixer, producer, farter, etc.  I definitely appreciate you taking the time to listen and give some input!  Thanx!


 
Exactly. Having control over every aspect of your music is great. People assume it's difficult but I couldn't imagine working any other way.



lgnb695 said:


> Hey DarkNoctus or whoever else might know, do you  know of any good bands out there (besides the obvious like Dark  Tranquility) that have a similar sound to In Flames around the Jester  Race - Whoracle period? I'm tired of sifting through sub par melodic  death/Gothenberg bands.


 
I hear Beyond The Embrace being compared to In Flames all the time. I'd say cross that with Ride The Lightning era Metallica. PURE SEX.


----------



## Aden (Aug 3, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> I was introduced to one of the most amazing bands I have ever heard today.
> 
> Check this shit out.


 
I tried buying some of their CDs a few months back (last autumn maybe?) but couldn't find a damn thing. I managed to get in contact with the band and they told me that their label dumped them and fucked them over. The band itself is not legally allowed to sell their own CDs and the label won't print any more.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 3, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Is because their singers don't wail like fucking babies, or because their songs have actual guitar solos in them? :V


 wail like babies... You know i hate metalcore, right? I like Mastadon, Earth, Between the Buried and me.


----------



## tesral (Aug 3, 2010)

Aden said:
			
		

> I tried buying some of their CDs a few months back (last autumn maybe?)  but couldn't find a damn thing. I managed to get in contact with the  band and they told me that their label dumped them and fucked them over.  The band itself is not legally allowed to sell their own CDs and the  label won't print any more.



The solution to that is to recut the tracks, and produce their own CDs.  That is what technology and the Internet is _for_.  It isn't file sharing the RIAA is really after, it is the idea that their business model is toast.  Record labels are not needed, pure and simple.


----------



## Aden (Aug 3, 2010)

tesral said:


> The solution to that is to recut the tracks, and produce their own CDs.


 
Yes, they can buy more studio time and pay production costs with the loads of cash they have just lying around everywhere.

But even if they could, it might be a rights issue. Maybe they could claim it's a parody or something.


----------



## Sedit (Aug 3, 2010)

Aden said:


> Yes, they can buy more studio time and pay production costs with the loads of cash they have just lying around everywhere.
> 
> But even if they could, it might be a rights issue. Maybe they could claim it's a parody or something.


 
Totally a rights issue in most contracts.  The LABEL owns the songs....not the artists.  Even if they re-record, they'd have to drastically alter the songs to the point they might as well just write a whole new record, lest they face a lawsuit.  Technically, they would'nt even be aloud to perform those songs live even, without permission from their former label to do so. Sad....but thats the business.  Otherwise they have to actually BUY the rights to their own songs back, or wait till the contract expires, which could be a very long time.  

Every contract varies, and I could be wrong, but I know alot of what I just mentioned is a very ugly truth of the business.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Aug 3, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> lol shutup dude. I just got into an argument on youtube ( i know Dx) about how crappy all 80's metal bands just suck. I can make an acception for you cuz youre so cool. :3
> 
> Does any one listen to Between The Buried And Me? Theyre so badass. Oh my satan. The solo on "Selkies: the endless obsession" is so amazing. Its just beautiful. (im listening to it right now and its awesome)
> Has anybody heard of Troll? I heard something good by them. Cant say i enjoy listening to their vocalist.


 
Why are you such a twat? Like, seriously, why?


----------



## Usarise (Aug 3, 2010)

[yt]I12Jq96njcI[/yt]

Anyone else like Graveworm?  Or melodeath in general?


----------



## Sedit (Aug 3, 2010)

Usarise said:


> [yt]I12Jq96njcI[/yt]
> 
> Anyone else like Graveworm?  Or melodeath in general?


 

I've heard some of there stuff before and dug it sure.   Good stuff.



Here's a favorite of mine I'll share with you guys:

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_Xn3BnYaFSk&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_Xn3BnYaFSk&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Usarise (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry Sedit but I have no idea how to view that.  Try posting the vid like this:  [yt]*the combination of numbers and letters after the v= in the url*[/yt*]
Without the * of course


----------



## Sedit (Aug 3, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Sorry Sedit but I have no idea how to view that.  Try posting the vid like this:  [yt]*the combination of numbers and letters after the v= in the url*[/yt*]
> Without the * of course


 
Aye, thanx!!!!!

...I was JUST trying to look up how to make youtube embeds work on this forum right after I posted that mess (why does every forum gotta do it differently?  But I digress....)


----------



## Usarise (Aug 3, 2010)

Sedit said:


> Aye, thanx!!!!!
> 
> ...I was JUST trying to look up how to make youtube embeds work on this forum right after I posted that mess (why does every forum gotta do it differently? But I digress....)


No problem mate. 

Now post that vid!  I'd like to see! XD


----------



## Sedit (Aug 3, 2010)

Now that I got that sorted, heres some other picks:

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WSsfnBDI5LY&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WSsfnBDI5LY&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fR1vjkBwQB8&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fR1vjkBwQB8&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dN-IHKbyPOc&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dN-IHKbyPOc&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/o8WKr5SvBnk&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o8WKr5SvBnk&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gVEQkHgyYNE&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gVEQkHgyYNE&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T5oSuH3H5eY&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T5oSuH3H5eY&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Sedit (Aug 3, 2010)

Usarise said:


> No problem mate.
> 
> Now post that vid!  I'd like to see! XD


 
Fixed it....and posted buncha others too.  thanx again dude!


----------



## Usarise (Aug 3, 2010)

Saw your edit. Great song. 

And out of all the bands you just posted, the only ones I didn't know were Nocturnus and Nefilim.
I think I'll be getting an album from each for my ipod.


----------



## Sedit (Aug 3, 2010)

Couple more for you Tom G. warrior fans!

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dN-IHKbyPOc&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dN-IHKbyPOc&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pN9ux9zQUiA&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pN9ux9zQUiA&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L5prpJMrWhs&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L5prpJMrWhs&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Sedit (Aug 3, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Saw your edit. Great song.
> 
> And out of all the bands you just posted, the only ones I didn't know were Nocturnus and Nefilim.
> I think I'll be getting an album from each for my ipod.


 
Nefilim only made one album, called "Zoon", but you may also like their main band Fields Of the Nehpilim, which is more straight up goth rock....think Sisters Of Mercy, but a little darker and heavier (I love that old school gothic stuff as well....Dreadful Shadows!!!)

Nocturnus made only a few records, but Thresholds is THE one to get...but all are worth grabbing.  they got more avant garde later on...but in a metal way


----------



## Usarise (Aug 3, 2010)

Sedit said:


> Nefilim only made one album, called "Zoon", but you may also like their main band Fields Of the Nehpilim, which is more straight up goth rock....think Sisters Of Mercy, but a little darker and heavier (I love that old school gothic stuff as well....Dreadful Shadows!!!)
> 
> Nocturnus made only a few records, but Thresholds is THE one to get...but all are worth grabbing. they got more avant garde later on...but in a metal way


Awesome.  I'll have to go check this out then.  I'm not crazy about old school gothic, but I'll probably still like it.

And now you have given me another thing to buy.  Thanks man.  As if I didn't have enough CDs and vinyls.  XD


----------



## Sedit (Aug 4, 2010)

[yt]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BxEim1Li6ZY&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BxEim1Li6ZY&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6yKFQap_N9g&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6yKFQap_N9g&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h8L2bZVA2Jc&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h8L2bZVA2Jc&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C7W5xmWm5lo&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C7W5xmWm5lo&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Sedit (Aug 4, 2010)

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OJQz8lng9TY&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OJQz8lng9TY&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kXev_iayTKY&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kXev_iayTKY&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2q2JVWD703M&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2q2JVWD703M&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7-ruw13bfWs&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7-ruw13bfWs&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8t0GRH3yoiI&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8t0GRH3yoiI&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]





And for some humor......

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bo3mDaiwNQk&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bo3mDaiwNQk&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 5, 2010)

Sedit said:


> [yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kXev_iayTKY&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kXev_iayTKY&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]



that second solo is one of my favorite things ever

by the way, you dont have to copy/paste all that embed stuff, just take the end of the url, say D9b0MVvGtYo, and plug it in between the two things


----------



## RainLyre (Aug 5, 2010)

Sedit said:


> Nefilim only made one album, called "Zoon", but you may also like their main band Fields Of the Nehpilim, which is more straight up goth rock....think Sisters Of Mercy, but a little darker and heavier (I love that old school gothic stuff as well....Dreadful Shadows!!!)


 
You get cool points for knowing your goth. Dreadful Shadows used to be one of my favorites. You might actually like my own goth rock projects: Address Unknown and more recently, The Council of Days.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 5, 2010)

Sound quality doesn't do it justice, heavy as fuck.

[yt]YsvVoC19EHI&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Sedit (Aug 6, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> You get cool points for knowing your goth. Dreadful Shadows used to be one of my favorites. You might actually like my own goth rock projects: Address Unknown and more recently, The Council of Days.



Both awesome, but I definitely hear a progression/improvement, going into Council Of Days.  Keep up the stellar work!  Just doesn't seem like there's enough people doing this kinda music these days.  I'd do some too as a second project if I my life wasn't already cluttered enough.  But elements of it will continue to pop up in my work with Nadir Eclipse.  Probably even moreso on the next record, which I have a good chunk of written, once I wrap up the current one, "Frozen In A Twilight Hell".





RainLyre said:


> [video=youtube;QbHAwfTSn0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbHAwfTSn0I&feature=related[/video]
> =Why black metal needs bass.
> 
> This sounds pretty goth rock for the first minute or so.



Also agreed (and awesome track...I gotta track down these guys CD's now...).  Bass often gets overlooked in alot of the more extreme metal styles.  Which is sad...you can do alot with it beyond just doubling the guitar parts root notes on a lower octave.  And there ARE a ton of extremely talented and creative metal bassists, but they get buried in the production, or just flat out underused in the overall writing process.

I beleive it was you who posted a vid of Old Man Gloom, so your also probably aware of this band, who uses bass rather prominently (and it sounds huge!):
[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L8Y-3Zuvdjg&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L8Y-3Zuvdjg&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


I also always loved how Peter Steele used the bass in Type-O's writing, and the tones he used as well.  Put so much mood, depth, and power behind their music.  That's a growing influence on my own work as well.  You can really hear in this track the most:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3713657/
(also, there's a cheap Yamaha keyboard organ sound being fed into a Rat pedal, and a Univibe effect, which is some of the other odd tones you'll hear here, on the chorus part)

I recently acquired a Line 6 Bass POD XT Pro rack unit, in the interest of further crafting odd bass tones to use in future writing.


----------



## Sedit (Aug 6, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> that second solo is one of my favorite things ever


 
The whole second half of this track has always amazed me.  Just so dark, and eerie sounding in the mddle part in particular.  Just the overall arrangement, and those spacey guitar tones and shit.  Trey is one of metals most creative guitarists.  The guy from space or something.

In fact, my earliest exposure to death metal was seeing the video for "God Of Emptiness" on Headbangers Ball back in 1993.  I just just floored by it.  Never knew music could be some huge and gutteral.  I dug it, but it wasn't until about 2-3 years later that I really got into death metal, and started exploring it (and haven't come back from that exploration since....hehehee).  Guess I just didn't quite "get it" yet at 13 years old.  But by the time I hit my late teens I was obsessed.

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qaI4EpjKqv4&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qaI4EpjKqv4&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Aug 6, 2010)

Been digging doom lately. Yay Moss.

[yt]GZbp-RGODPI[/yt]

The sound this band makes is just brilliant.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 7, 2010)

this is br00tal
[yt]ZrFTR9fucr8[/yt]
[yt]aXzIeI0mkFI[/yt]
[yt]mSRZRhGKSwM[/yt]
[yt]sLe7nVz-WLw[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Aug 7, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> this is br00tal


 |:


----------



## Sedit (Aug 7, 2010)

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0FwRo0EZtRo&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0FwRo0EZtRo&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QpluTn_bPXI&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QpluTn_bPXI&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ECDoQc0_J58&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ECDoQc0_J58&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/udSe5GGWz04&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/udSe5GGWz04&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kD9V-7cwZlI&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kD9V-7cwZlI&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CmlywyHZB38&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CmlywyHZB38&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zev7nHUo4iU&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zev7nHUo4iU&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rRCrbRcSRxc&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rRCrbRcSRxc&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jM4CDLmDx_Y&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jM4CDLmDx_Y&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Sedit (Aug 7, 2010)

Thread needs more Vikings....I shall rectify this:

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xzu2E-O2Zto&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xzu2E-O2Zto&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PNUJ0l32YQw&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PNUJ0l32YQw&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MTJi5ImbB7g&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MTJi5ImbB7g&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/np8tKLtI2AI&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/np8tKLtI2AI&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 7, 2010)

fvckin' kvlt as fvck in here mayne.

[yt]9UUJmp0DIoM[/yt]

\m/


----------



## Hir (Aug 7, 2010)

Sedit said:


> Thread needs more Vikings....I shall rectify this:


 I like that idea.

[yt]jWyA6n9w-5c[/yt]
[yt]aSDUJDk-Aqs[/yt]


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 7, 2010)

[yt]M8oLucIepOw&feature=related[/yt]

[yt]7pfGEIT8Flo&feature=related[/yt]

Normally I hate modern death metal but this band is entertaining as fuck :3 .


----------



## Sedit (Aug 7, 2010)

Scruffaluffagus said:


> fvckin' kvlt as fvck in here mayne.
> 
> [yt]9UUJmp0DIoM[/yt]
> 
> \m/



Always did love me some King Diamond and Mercyful Fate.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2947328/

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y6S7-Mj1ENs&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y6S7-Mj1ENs&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/psTViUV6Ngk&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/psTViUV6Ngk&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


And speaking of singers able to hit those shit-shattering highs....thread also needs some old-school doom, ala Candlemass!

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-3uvf0cn0jo&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-3uvf0cn0jo&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8th_3AoTm_E&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8th_3AoTm_E&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

And hey....since we're kickin' it old-school:

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1pultHqVOis&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1pultHqVOis&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_Sb46VD5CmA&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_Sb46VD5CmA&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qNuJy6Ya4io&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qNuJy6Ya4io&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xx-nWk593do&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xx-nWk593do&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-Wf8yBVLbGw&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-Wf8yBVLbGw&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9V9WVz9yFt0&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9V9WVz9yFt0&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JPUe1nv4gIk&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JPUe1nv4gIk&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Wn05D6OK_hE&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Wn05D6OK_hE&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ARNVy7-b0Sc&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ARNVy7-b0Sc&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3cz4vNFsny8&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3cz4vNFsny8&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bh_GfhWlm2o&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bh_GfhWlm2o&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## lgnb695 (Aug 8, 2010)

I felt like contributing....

[video=youtube;ZYIj7eDz8X0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYIj7eDz8X0[/video]

[video=youtube;qnEpfkebOc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnEpfkebOc0[/video]

[video=youtube;zOrc5JDJ5vY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOrc5JDJ5vY[/video]

[video=youtube;wMurukY8bMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMurukY8bMs[/video]

I know that they're -core but I really like them for some reason.
[video=youtube;FPEqhT9pUTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPEqhT9pUTI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 8, 2010)

Bolt Thrower for the win.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 8, 2010)

I tried to find one that a lot of people might not know about. I was hooked to this one from the start

[video=youtube;6-et1avPAIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-et1avPAIY[/video]


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 8, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Been digging doom lately. Yay Moss.
> 
> [yt]GZbp-RGODPI[/yt]
> 
> The sound this band makes is just brilliant.


Holy Hell! 1:01= Perfect chord. Do you like Earth's "hung from the moon"? Theres some major good chordage goin on in that.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoJjzpH3Ylc&feature=related


HarleyRoadkill said:


> this is br00tal
> [yt]ZrFTR9fucr8[/yt]


Hells ja! Not too crazy about everything else, but i fuckin love me some iwabo. Did you get the deluxe edition 3 disc album? With the remixes and the video extras and stuff. Its badass. I didnt know they were all that funny.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 8, 2010)

Oi, DarkNoctus :V .

[yt]WSeK-Lkr9Pw[/yt]


----------



## Adelphos (Aug 15, 2010)

Some little known Canadian metal for you:


[video=youtube;rRAN0n6BCwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRAN0n6BCwY[/video]

[video=youtube;uQw6eeYpJRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQw6eeYpJRI[/video]

[video=youtube;H4QhtWDd6jE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4QhtWDd6jE[/video]

[video=youtube;PxE2UQrYxoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxE2UQrYxoU[/video]


----------



## Hir (Aug 15, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Holy Hell! 1:01= Perfect chord. Do you like Earth's "hung from the moon"? Theres some major good chordage goin on in that.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoJjzpH3Ylc&feature=related


 Can't tell if you're being serious, but sure, I like that song.


Whitenoise said:


> Oi, DarkNoctus :V .
> 
> [yt]WSeK-Lkr9Pw[/yt]


 :3 Love it, downloading now. Thank you.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 15, 2010)

I was just thinking; anyone else love this singer or even know of him?

[video=youtube;qdWssB55feo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdWssB55feo[/video]

[video=youtube;QTS4QUOK4LA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTS4QUOK4LA[/video]

Christian Alvestam is a beast.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 15, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> I felt like contributing....
> 
> [video=youtube;ZYIj7eDz8X0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYIj7eDz8X0[/video]


 
SOMEONE ELSE WHO LISTENS TO THE ABSENCE! \m/ They're fucking awesome! 



MichaelFoster said:


> Does any one listen to Between The Buried And Me? Theyre so badass. Oh my satan. The solo on "Selkies: the endless obsession" is so amazing. Its just beautiful. (im listening to it right now and its awesome)



And that would be my favorite metal band, good sir. BtBam is incredible in just about every aspect of metal, and they're amazing live.


----------



## Sedit (Aug 15, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> I was just thinking; anyone else love this singer or even know of him?
> 
> [video=youtube;qdWssB55feo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdWssB55feo[/video]
> 
> ...


 
Hell yeah....I think I may have even posted some Scar Symmetry a couple pages back.  Great band....but the new 2 singer line-up....not as good.  Not so much the singers fault.....but the new album, while not bad, just lacks the spark and energy Holographic Universe, and Pitch Black Progress had.  I can never get bored of those two records.

Solution .45 I JUST heard a few days ago for the first time.  Good stuff.  Christian Alvestam has been involved in alot of different projects over the years:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_Älvestam


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2010)

Sedit said:


> Hell yeah....I think I may have even posted some Scar Symmetry a couple pages back.  Great band....but the new 2 singer line-up....not as good.  Not so much the singers fault.....but the new album, while not bad, just lacks the spark and energy Holographic Universe, and Pitch Black Progress had.  I can never get bored of those two records.
> 
> Solution .45 I JUST heard a few days ago for the first time.  Good stuff.  Christian Alvestam has been involved in alot of different projects over the years:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_Älvestam


 
Well, I agree with you about Scar Symmetry. For the most part, the vocals just aren't as good as they once were. They got two people to do the job that Christian did on his own. I like older Scar Symmetry a lot more than new.  

And yea, Solution .45 is a band I need to keep my eye on in the future. Only one album so far, but man do they ever sound good.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Can't tell if you're being serious, but sure, I like that song.


Yeah, i am. Turns out, drone's really sexy. I just can't get into Sunn like I can Earth. Well, "it took the night to believe" isn't bad, and I freakin love "Alice" (i have that album), but everything else is kind of monotonous and bland, in my opinion. 
Normally, I listen to Drone as soundtracks for astral projecting and other deep forms of meditation so im not that into Sunn's good ol fuzzy sound, nor whatshisface's vocals.
Im also being serious about that chord in the video. Its like a perfect, unfitting chord. It makes a perfect wave.


----------



## Adelphos (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess I have no attention span or something, but the only Drone I can really stand is Naked City's Leng Tch'e. Maybe it takes the concept of being systematically stripped of flesh until you bleed to death in front of a leering crowd to get me interested in that kind of music. Or blastbeats :\ 

For some reason I really dig Klaus Schulze though...


----------



## Aden (Aug 16, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah, i am. Turns out, drone's really sexy. I just can't get into Sunn like I can Earth. Well, "it took the night to believe" isn't bad, and I freakin love "Alice" (*i have that album*)


 
Savoring this


----------



## Hir (Aug 17, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah, i am. Turns out, drone's really sexy. I just can't get into Sunn like I can Earth. Well, "it took the night to believe" isn't bad, and I freakin love "Alice" (i have that album), but everything else is kind of monotonous and bland, in my opinion.
> Normally, I listen to Drone as soundtracks for astral projecting and other deep forms of meditation so im not that into Sunn's good ol fuzzy sound, nor whatshisface's vocals.
> Im also being serious about that chord in the video. Its like a perfect, unfitting chord. It makes a perfect wave.


 turns out you're not as much of a faggot as i thought |3


----------



## Sedit (Aug 17, 2010)

Just saw Slayer, Megadeth, and testament last night.  All 3 totally blew the doors off the venue!  Megadeth even did the entire Rust In Peace album live, in sequence (seems alot of bands are doing this w/ classic records these days.  Like...I just saw Rush do it with Moving Pictures a few weeks ago).

Twas an awesome night, for sure!  I just wish Testament would've gotten to play a longer set than they we're allotted.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> Savoring this


 And I got it from iTunes! >
Before you go off on me, I had a chance to get a physical copy without having to order it, but I already had it on itunes and there was another album I was buying (MEW-"Frengers" [damn good album]). Anyway, I really regret it now because somebody bought it.



DarkNoctus said:


> turns out you're not as much of a faggot as i thought |3


Nah, Im pretty damn gay. Cant say i'm as gay as Aden though.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 18, 2010)

Little known black/death metal band, bums me out that I'll probably never get my hands on this EP.

[yt]zEPdIe35amw&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Aug 18, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Little known black/death metal band, bums me out that I'll probably never get my hands on this EP.


 
http://metal-archives.com/search.ph...458e231681816df15c&string=bloodshed&type=band
Son of a BITCH

That was good though, I'd like a copy if I could ever find one. I'll also let you know if I find anything of a digital nature. brb digging


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> http://metal-archives.com/search.ph...458e231681816df15c&string=bloodshed&type=band
> Son of a BITCH
> 
> That was good though, I'd like a copy if I could ever find one. I'll also let you know if I find anything of a digital nature. brb digging



This is the one you want.

http://metal-archives.com/band.php?id=1181

They've since turned into a black metal band, I'm hoping their recent activity may herald a reissue of Blade Eleventh.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 18, 2010)

Aden, Whitenoise, neither one of your links work, unfortunately. :\

Also, I hung out with a black guy yesterday who was wearing an "R.I.P. Dimebag" wristband. This guy looks like a total gangbanger, but he's metal as fuck. Made my night to see that. \m/


----------



## Aden (Aug 18, 2010)

I've come across their full-length from 2002, "Inhabitants of Dis". I'll get to listening to it soon.

Edit: Huh, thrashier than I was expecting. Yet, still black at the same time. It's interesting. Pretty good so far.


----------



## Isen (Aug 19, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Skramx Revivalist


Wait.  Seriously?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 19, 2010)

Isen said:


> Wait. Seriously?


[video=youtube;Eqk7SM4OccQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eqk7SM4OccQ[/video]
I recommend listening to the entire song. Its got like, three different songs mashed up into one.
[video=youtube;W_JsltTesoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_JsltTesoQ[/video]
This is a 40 minute live set of one of my favourite emo bands.
[video=youtube;L-S0qJS9mG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-S0qJS9mG4[/video]
This is MY FAVOURITE band of all time, ever...Theyre pretty cool, too. And theyre from Denmark! And I look like the singer!
EDIT: 1:32 is where it gets good...amazing.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey, so you know Pianowolfy on here? Guess where he's at today: Fucking Ozzfest. Yea, my boyfriend gets to see Ozzy, Crue, Rob Halford, Devildriver, Kataklysm, and BLS today. Lucky bastard (especially cuz I LOVE Kataklysm). XD


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 20, 2010)

[yt]RszqCAXmLt8&feature=related[/yt]

Finnish death metal.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 21, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> [yt]RszqCAXmLt8&feature=related[/yt]
> 
> Finnish death metal.


Sounds American. I like it when music doesn't sound like its from a third world country. Nat Bad.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 21, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Sounds American. I like it when music doesn't sound like its from a third world country. Nat Bad.



What are you on about :V ?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 21, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> What are you on about :V ?


Have you ever noticed how cheesey most nordic metal bands are? Their classical influences are cool, but I just feel weird listening to them. It's hard to explain...I'm...complicated. lol


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 21, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Sounds American. I like it when music doesn't sound like its from a third world country. Nat Bad.


 
Hey, Finland's no third-world country. (is part-finnish)


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 21, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Have you ever noticed how cheesey most nordic metal bands are? Their classical influences are cool, but I just feel weird listening to them. It's hard to explain...I'm...complicated. lol


 
You mean shit bollix like Nightwish and Apocalyptica? They aren't most nordic metal bands, they're the nordic equivalent of the crap you listen to. You really don't know snakes from dildos when it comes to metal do you Michael :V ?

Also what was all that third world country business?


----------



## Taralack (Aug 21, 2010)

I guess it would be really bad if I said I liked Blind Guardian and Rhapsody of Fire. :V


----------



## Usarise (Aug 21, 2010)

I was just told about somethin cool comin' up in Oct guys, and I thought the metalheads might wanna know...

http://newjerseydeathfest.com/Home/tabid/36/Default.aspx

New Jersey Deathfest this year! Anyone else going?


----------



## Hir (Aug 21, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Have you ever noticed how cheesey most nordic metal bands are?


 Such as...?


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 23, 2010)

[yt]C0g_W08gGjs&feature=related[/yt]

Swedish death metal.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 23, 2010)

[yt]QjAeUBCac5o&feature=related[/yt]

Italian death metal, style is pretty definitively American though :V .


----------



## Adelphos (Aug 23, 2010)

[video=youtube;bq4yBeO00oU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq4yBeO00oU[/video]

Hidden gem from Australia. A nice mix of American/European styles. Their self-titled has a Dead Can Dance cover, incidentally.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Aug 23, 2010)

prog > death


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 23, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Such as...?


Like, all of em! haha
Just think. Like, Finntroll, Turisas, ALL Viking Metal. I don't really know a whole bunch of bands that are from Nordic countries (that i know of), but every time I hear one it always sounds so cheesey.

"This is the story of a very evil troll"
*Guitar riff*
"He was very evil and killed six-hundred and sixety-six people!"
*Accordion solo*


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

Favorite heavy metal band: Metallica
Favorite emo metal band: Three Days Grace (Stop whining... It IS emo)
Favorite industrial metal band: Sonic Mayhem
Favorite alternative metal band: Incubus
Favorite thrash metal band: Slipknot

Any other music is okay, but when I listen to metal... I get this amazingly good feeling.

Metal is like crack, but without the side-effects.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> prog > death



Lol :V .



MichaelFoster said:


> Like, all of em! haha
> Just think. Like, Finntroll, Turisas, ALL Viking Metal. I don't really  know a whole bunch of bands that are from Nordic countries (that i know  of), but every time I hear one it always sounds so cheesey.
> 
> "This is the story of a very evil troll"
> ...



What part of this didn't you understand >:[ ?

[yt]C0g_W08gGjs&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 23, 2010)

Bumping this thread because some brain addled furfag buried it under a full page of pointless necroes :V .


----------



## Hir (Aug 24, 2010)

[yt]7-NSm0w8uqk[/yt]
new album from Thou is awesome

sludge/doom goodness



MichaelFoster said:


> Like, all of em! haha
> Just think. Like,  Finntroll, Turisas, ALL Viking Metal. I don't really know a whole bunch  of bands that are from Nordic countries (that i know of), but every time  I hear one it always sounds so cheesey.


 
finntroll isn't viking metal

turisas suck true

but there are so many other really great nordic bands you haven't mentioned

try manegarm, thyrfing, tyr, moonsorrow (favorite band) and skyforger


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 24, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> prog > death


 
agreed. But mixing the two can be orgasmic.


----------



## Adelphos (Aug 24, 2010)

Autopsy are fast on track with their new EP, if anyone cares (which you should).

[video=youtube;aRBdYVeYko0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRBdYVeYko0[/video]


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 24, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Fintroll isn't viking metal
> 
> turisas suck true
> 
> ...


 I wasn't trying to say they were. 
I'll listen to these bands. You and Takun normally have pretty good taste.


Whitenoise said:


> What part of this didn't you understand >:[ ?
> 
> [yt]C0g_W08gGjs&feature=related[/yt]


 This is like the black metal equivalent of Gwar. I don't mean to sound cocky or anything, but I can do everything in that band better. Especially the vocals.


----------



## Hir (Aug 25, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> This is like the black metal equivalent of Gwar. I don't mean to sound cocky or anything, but I can do everything in that band better. Especially the vocals.


 Sure, maybe you could play to that level or sing to that level, but I bet you couldn't write to that level - and that's the most important thing.

also that's death metal


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Aug 25, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> agreed. But mixing the two can be orgasmic.


 
This times infinity.

I really feel bad for the many people that are missing out on some amazing progressive metal just because they can't handle the fact that some parts have some sort of hardcore influence.

Though one of my favorite songs of all time is pretty much straight tech death.
Shit's fucking ridiculous.

[yt]b9RJXWxth5g[/yt]

Also
[yt]WniOv6LYFZg[/yt]
Fucking amazing.








DarkAssassinFurry said:


> Favorite heavy metal band: Metallica
> Favorite emo metal band: Three Days Grace (Stop whining... It IS emo)
> Favorite industrial metal band: Sonic Mayhem
> Favorite alternative metal band: Incubus
> ...


 
I'm surprised nobody had anything to say about this haha


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 25, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> This is like the black metal equivalent of Gwar.



Black metal, really? I guess I could understand someone who doesn't know much about metal being confused by the sample in the begining if they only listened to the first fifty seconds or so, but after that it's probably as pure and definitive an example of Swedish death metal as anything by Entombed or Dismember. Also Gwar?



MichaelFoster said:


> I don't mean to sound cocky or anything, but I can do everything in that band better. Especially the vocals.



How do you mean better, do you mean more technically demanding? Bury the riffs under bullshit guitar heroics? shunt in a couple dozen tempo changes? Only use retarded fractional time signatures? Stop and start a whole bunch?

They could do that if they wanted to Michael, any asshole can, but they don't, because that's fucking stupid. Bands that load up their music with crass technical wanking are just doing so in an attempt to hide their crippling lack of songwriting ability. Seeing as this works incredibly well I can't blame them, but their success duping retards doesn't make their music any less laughably shitty.

Also granted, the vocalist isn't as good as this guy...

[yt]Q1HJPjuU8Kw&feature=related[/yt]

...but even without the benifit of a shit tonne of Pro Tools wizardry he beats the piss out of that kid from BMTH :V .


----------



## Hir (Aug 25, 2010)

To me, death metal like that is simple to make but difficult to make special. The band Whitenoise posted has the ability to make it special, and if you can't feel or see that, too bad for you I guess.


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (Aug 25, 2010)

death and heavy metal for life.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 25, 2010)

Just heard this song for the first time yesterday (but not the band), and I like it.

[yt]cm28YAvY8Kg&feature=search[/yt]


----------



## Sedit (Aug 25, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> [yt]7-NSm0w8uqk[/yt]
> new album from Thou is awesome
> 
> sludge/doom goodness


 
Have I mentioned I am frequently impressed by your additions to this thread? 

You sir, post some tasty stuff!


----------



## Sedit (Aug 25, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> How do you mean better, do you mean more technically demanding? Bury the riffs under bullshit guitar heroics? shunt in a couple dozen tempo changes? Only use retarded fractional time signatures? Stop and start a whole bunch?
> 
> They could do that if they wanted to Michael, any asshole can, but they don't, because that's fucking stupid. Bands that load up their music with crass technical wanking are just doing so in an attempt to hide their crippling lack of songwriting ability.


 
While I don't agree that ALL bands who do this are lacking songwriting craft, I DO agree that many bands overlook songwriting in favor of technical prowess, or worse yet, think showing off said technical prowess, constantly, equals great songwriting.

It happened alot in the 80's, and it's happening alot now.


----------



## Hir (Aug 25, 2010)

Sedit said:


> Have I mentioned I am frequently impressed by your additions to this thread?
> 
> You sir, post some tasty stuff!


 thanks, it's my job to deliver c:


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 25, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Sure, maybe you could play to that level or sing to that level, but I bet you couldn't write to that level - and that's the most important thing.
> 
> also that's death metal


 


Whitenoise said:


> Black metal, really? I guess I could understand someone who doesn't know much about metal being confused by the sample in the begining if they only listened to the first fifty seconds or so, but after that it's probably as pure and definitive an example of Swedish death metal as anything by Entombed or Dismember. Also Gwar?


 God dammit. I knew these were coming. Yes. I also meant writing. I could write better than these guys. My writing influences are Necropaghist (lead) and MEW (rythem), Necro leans toward classical songs and MEW just has amazing guitar chords and they know exactly where to put them. 



> How do you mean better, do you mean more technically demanding? Bury the riffs under bullshit guitar heroics? shunt in a couple dozen tempo changes? Only use retarded fractional time signatures? Stop and start a whole bunch?
> 
> They could do that if they wanted to Michael, any asshole can, but they don't, because that's fucking stupid. Bands that load up their music with crass technical wanking are just doing so in an attempt to hide their crippling lack of songwriting ability. Seeing as this works incredibly well I can't blame them, but their success duping retards doesn't make their music any less laughably shitty.
> 
> ...


 Yeah. Im actually gonna have to dump bmth unless they start writing better or get rid of Oli. Personally, I think he was amazing until he had throat surgery. But neither of those are probably gonna happen because theyre fucking famous..


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 25, 2010)

A Person said:


> Just heard this song for the first time yesterday (but not the band), and I like it.
> 
> [yt]cm28YAvY8Kg&feature=search[/yt]



Black Metal vocalists are just destined to have terrible vocals.
 Damn good drummin though, and I like the part where they switch to pig squeals. 
But really...this was the cheesiest piece of shit ive seen. lol


----------



## lgnb695 (Aug 25, 2010)

I usually don't listen to doom or it's sub genres, but I've been getting into Evoken lately...

I posted this in the "rate the song" thread.
[video=youtube;0eEPxYFYD4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eEPxYFYD4o&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;CEVTBHFjO_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEVTBHFjO_k&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Adelphos (Aug 25, 2010)

Evoken are great; probably the most "accessible" funeral doom band I've heard, but they write damn fine albums.

Some more bands anyone interested in the genre should look into, if they haven't already:

[video=youtube;tfgZBsljNis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfgZBsljNis[/video]

[video=youtube;Y8-bm3B1rFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8-bm3B1rFM[/video]

I could write poetry about how fucking amazing diSEMBOWELMENT is.


----------



## Hir (Aug 25, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Black Metal vocalists are just destined to have terrible vocals.
> Damn good drummin though, and I like the part where they switch to pig squeals.
> But really...this was the cheesiest piece of shit ive seen. lol


 dude stfu you've no idea what you're talking about


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 26, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> dude stfu you've no idea what you're talking about


 
Which part? If it's because I called it black metal, I don't care.

And I meant how cheesy the video was.


----------



## Adelphos (Aug 26, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> dude stfu you've no idea what you're talking about


 
I'm of a mind to agree with him, actually. Ackercocke have never been much more than boring, and that video is like a low-budget version of something Cradle of Filth might do.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 26, 2010)

[yt]qRCBKlrL52A[/yt]

_put the gun to the back of her head blew her brains out the front
i was in love...
__
i strangled mine..

did you love her?_


----------



## Hir (Aug 26, 2010)

Adelphos said:


> I'm of a mind to agree with him, actually. Ackercocke have never been much more than boring, and that video is like a low-budget version of something Cradle of Filth might do.


 sure but he just posts the same shit every single time someone posts something like that


----------



## Adelphos (Aug 26, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> sure but he just posts the same shit every single time someone posts something like that


 It was an isolated incident 

Moving on from mediocre bands and blatant generalizations, this album has been kicking my ass for a few months now:

[video=youtube;1KTUIsZW60A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KTUIsZW60A&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Aug 27, 2010)

Amazing progressive tech death:
[yt]1ERHU7vBSAo[/yt]

Instrumental bands for the win.


----------



## coward67 (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh baby, listen to this.
[video=youtube;YQx7Y34DKSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQx7Y34DKSI[/video]
Whourkr will own you.


----------



## Hir (Aug 27, 2010)

^That was absolutely fucking atrocious. Where to start? Awful drum machine, awful vocals, sound quality, bad songwriting....dear lord.


----------



## coward67 (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh come on! It's meant to sound like that! Maybe it's just too hard for you.


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AL7hsN8ei1w  Banished - Through Deviant Eyes

Formerly known as Baphomet. Have already purchased The Dead Shall Inherit album and I'm now setting my sight on this gem.


----------



## Hir (Aug 28, 2010)

coward67 said:


> Oh come on! It's meant to sound like that!


 So it's meant to be completely talentless and badly organized? Well, if you're into that fair enou-


coward67 said:


> Maybe it's just too hard for you.


 Oh no you fucking didn't.

Piss off. It's not that it's too "hard", it's that it's too shit.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Aug 28, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> So it's meant to be completely talentless and badly organized? Well, if you're into that fair enou-
> 
> Oh no you fucking didn't.
> 
> Piss off. It's not that it's too "hard", it's that it's too shit.


 
Or perhaps you're just too much of an elitist?


----------



## Hir (Aug 28, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Or perhaps you're just too much of an elitist?


 If I was an elitist, I'd just be hating the song for the sake of it. I'm not. It's poorly organized with a badly used drum machine with absolutely no talent whatsoever.

Also I think his retarded "too hard" comment was pretty damn elitist.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 28, 2010)

coward67 said:


> Oh baby, listen to this.
> Whourkr will own you.



Hahaha, seriously?

No sense losing you shit over this DN. A couple of french DJs slapped it together as some kind of douchy joke, it's supposed to suck. You got trolled :V .


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 28, 2010)

coward, gtfo of the metal. This is an intelligent thread (as much as you can get on FAF). Leave it that way.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 28, 2010)

[yt]agjf_QK4I9o[/yt]
_I am so tired. 
Sometimes I feel so tired. 
I can't eat, I can't sleep. 
So tired. 
The pressure builds and builds. 
Seems like there's no release. 
The things I see go unnoticed by some. 
Fills my eyes and heart. 
Anger and guilt and frustration. 
And depression makes waking up every day harder and harder. 
Where's my fitness to the world with my chance to survive? 
I got to get money so I can have a home. 
So I can breathe, eat and live in this society. 
I don't even like money, 
And I got to work everyday just to feed myself. 
God it makes me sick. 
I just wanna curl up into a hole and die in this. 
This isn't worth it. 
I need a raise man! 
I can't survive on this faith anymore. 
I can't live on this. 
I'm hungry. 
And I've had service, 
And I can't eat daddy. 
God I am the creator of hell. 
And I have seen all hell, 
And I have seen no arms, no limbs no brains. 
You don't care, you don't love me! 
I only love myself. 
No one will love me like I love thee. _


----------



## Sedit (Aug 28, 2010)

Check this shit out...I was AT this show!  This 9 year old kid wails...

[yt]<object width="660" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gz2fWwdvhOY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gz2fWwdvhOY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="405"></embed></object>[/yt]


And I've been groovin' on this tune all morning....

[yt]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PNUJ0l32YQw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PNUJ0l32YQw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Aug 28, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> If I was an elitist, I'd just be hating the song for the sake of it. I'm not. It's poorly organized with a badly used drum machine with absolutely no talent whatsoever.
> 
> Also I think his retarded "too hard" comment was pretty damn elitist.


 
Don't get me wrong I'm not picking a side that's for sure. You're both just as bad, Mr. I Decide What's "Good" And What's Talentless Shit :V


----------



## Hir (Aug 28, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Hahaha, seriously?
> 
> No sense losing you shit over this DN. A couple of french DJs slapped it together as some kind of douchy joke, it's supposed to suck. You got trolled :V .


 foiled again :V


----------



## Hir (Aug 29, 2010)

doom/post-metal

yes please

[yt]bifYyQbXQXo[/yt]


----------



## Jude (Aug 29, 2010)

My favorite genre of metal is progressive. I LOVE Dream Theater and Between the Buried and Me.

My least favorite... has to be nu-metal. I kinda like System of a Down (mainly for Serj), but bands like Slipknot, Disturbed? I'll pass.


----------



## Hir (Aug 29, 2010)

you have potential


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 29, 2010)

coward67 said:


> Oh baby, listen to this.
> [video=youtube;YQx7Y34DKSI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQx7Y34DKSI[/video]
> Whourkr will own you.


I hate it when me and Noctus don't get along, but where can I get this? I'm about to cry from happiness. 1:30 got me the most.



DarkNoctus said:


> ^That was absolutely fucking atrocious. Where to start? Awful drum machine, awful vocals, sound quality, bad songwriting....dear lord.


 Thats breakbeat/gabber drum machine. its fucking amazing! lol I just noticed "sound quality". Thats probably because its 80% digital.



Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Don't get me wrong I'm not picking a side that's for sure. You're both just as bad, Mr. I Decide What's "Good" And What's Talentless Shit :V


I give this comment a 4/10!! >


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 29, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> My favorite genre of metal is progressive. I LOVE Dream Theater and Between the Buried and Me.
> 
> My least favorite... has to be nu-metal. I kinda like System of a Down (mainly for Serj), but bands like Slipknot, Disturbed? I'll pass.


 
We're going to get along just fine, just so you know, because my favorite metal bands are BtBaM and DT, in that order. XD

Although.....i hate system. XD But I'll overlook that!!! \m/


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Aug 31, 2010)

This definitely won't be metal enough for some people, but goddamnit I love Periphery. Seen them on Thrash and Burn this year.

[yt]9Ah6Y2chzz4[/yt]


----------



## Random User (Aug 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;litgVOyKdH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=litgVOyKdH4[/video]

Love how fast-paced this song is.


----------



## Adelphos (Sep 1, 2010)

Finally dug up this little gem:

[video=youtube;xbR7Zl_6V_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbR7Zl_6V_E[/video]
(from "Worship Him")

Holy Hell, I think I've finally found some black metal that I truly enjoy.


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 1, 2010)

Probably the German industrial metal band Rammstein.
[video=youtube;XHUsIU161w4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHUsIU161w4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 1, 2010)

Anyone interested in Soilwork's new album?

Ironically enough, this video has the best sound quality of this song, and it just so happens to pop up fourth from the top when you search the song. GO FIGURE, it's furry. lol

"Late for the Kill, Early for the Slaughter"
[video=youtube;2DNIr-Kg0VY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DNIr-Kg0VY[/video]


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 1, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> Anyone interested in Soilwork's new album?
> 
> Ironically enough, this video has the best sound quality of this song, and it just so happens to pop up fourth from the top when you search the song. GO FIGURE, it's furry. lol
> 
> ...


Damn dude, thats badass. 


der Riese Mudkip said:


> Probably the German industrial metal band Rammstein.
> [video=youtube;XHUsIU161w4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHUsIU161w4&feature=related[/video]


This has a music video?! I love Rammstein. Theyre a bunch of crazy fucks.
1:45 Lead singer beating up keyboardist.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 1, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> Anyone interested in Soilwork's new album?
> 
> Ironically enough, this video has the best sound quality of this song, and it just so happens to pop up fourth from the top when you search the song. GO FIGURE, it's furry. lol
> 
> ...



This made me want to barf, and I don't even like Soilwork. Fatfags are fucking disgusting, also that artist is shit :V .


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 1, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> This made me want to barf, and I don't even like Soilwork. Fatfags are fucking disgusting, also that artist is shit :V .


 
then why'd u watch it?

Also, lead singer of Behemoth has leukemia, i JUST found out.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 3, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> then why'd u watch it?



I didn't. It's pretty obvious what it is just from the preview pic :V .


----------



## Hir (Sep 3, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> then why'd u watch it?


 Whitenoise's post not-withstanding, what kind of retarded response is that? How could he have known if he had liked it before he watched it?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 3, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> Also, lead singer of Behemoth has leukemia, i JUST found out.


 
:<


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 3, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I didn't. It's pretty obvious what it is just from the preview pic :V .


 
Meh, I was referring to the music.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 4, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I didn't. It's pretty obvious what it is just from the preview pic :V .


 
That was both clever and humorous...

just kidding.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> That was both clever and humorous...
> 
> just kidding.



:V isn't just for facetious posts Michael.

Also I've found the word that perfectly summarizes pretty much every post you've made in this thread, ultracrepidarian :V .



The Dictionary said:


> *Ultracrepidarianism* - the habit of giving opinions and advice on matters outside of one's knowledge.



You don't know anything about metal, and the more you post the more I begin to suspect that you have some sort of hearing damage or that you're tone def or something. Honestly it's a bit depressing.


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello, I'm new here and as a listener of death, black and power metal I'd like to join this thread
Is it ok if I start with progressive death metal?
[video=youtube;4MqwBqfD47k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MqwBqfD47k[/video]

A little more melodic song:
[video=youtube;eKyQ54iVPBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKyQ54iVPBY[/video]

And I'll end with brutal death metal:
[video=youtube;dOwK7LXUNxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOwK7LXUNxY[/video]


----------



## Aden (Sep 6, 2010)

Augury and Ulcerate, very nice. I think you'll fit in fine here


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 6, 2010)

[video=youtube;r5aK7GTBu2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5aK7GTBu2A&feature=related[/video]
Holy shit! I didn't know this had a video, and it just happens to be the best video ever!


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 7, 2010)

Aden said:


> Augury and Ulcerate, very nice. I think you'll fit in fine here


 Thanks


MichaelFoster said:


> [video=youtube;r5aK7GTBu2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5aK7GTBu2A&feature=related[/video]
> Holy shit! I didn't know this had a video, and it just happens to be the best video ever!


 Holy shit, this video is beyond words


----------



## Hir (Sep 7, 2010)

[yt]dw509Yjzevw[/yt]

this sounds really good, getting album soon


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 7, 2010)

that ulcerate is nice, but most of the tech death ive heard (augury included) hasnt stuck with me

and like augury makes a big deal about having a fretless bass but its hardly audible most of the time
i like necrophagist, they have a weird tone and theres a lot of neo-classical noodling but it sounds good to me

i dont care if you can play, tool can play but they dont have any good songs

and i also just got done listening to weakling's _dead as dreams_ which i thought was gonna be decent, they are named after a swans song and i love swans but NO just a lot of blah passages and halfhearted vocals 

i have yet to find a usbm album thats not krallice's self-titled that is consistent

and like with regards to tech death, i think they make too much out of it 

macabre has good players and they dont need to call themselves tech

[yt]3fB_4w7LEZc[/yt]


heres some black metal things that i have been listening to lately

[yt]t6IWn_Zhhf0[/yt]
[yt]B8QwGRhoTn8[/yt]



MichaelFoster said:


> Holy shit! I didn't know this had a video, and it just happens to be the best video ever!



thats pretty goofy

i know ive hated on iwabo in the past but i think i could get into that
i like that she looks like a hip librarian (i love librarians)

i also seem to like dillinger escape plan influenced bands more than dillinger escape plan (see the number twelve looks like you)


----------



## Aden (Sep 7, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> and like augury makes a big deal about having a fretless bass but its hardly audible most of the time


 
You've probably heard me recommend Obscura "Cosmogenesis" before and might not like but, but dat fretless bass


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 7, 2010)

Aden said:


> You've probably heard me recommend Obscura "Cosmogenesis" before and might not like but, but dat fretless bass


 
yea i used to have it but i dont anymore so i guess it wasnt for me

i know that you can have fretless bass in metal but i havent found the right band for it yet (and yeah, i have listened to _focus)

_heres a great drawing of bring me the horizon's oli sykes i just found








late edit: 666 search results for "Atmospheric" for music genre on Metal Archives

go look quick!


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 8, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> [yt]dw509Yjzevw[/yt]
> 
> this sounds really good, getting album soon


 It does sound good to me. I think I'll put it on the "to listen" list. Unfortunately, that list is growing bigger every day and I'm not sure when will I find time for every band on it... Anyone else has this problem?




Senzuri Champion said:


> and like augury makes a big deal about having a fretless bass but its hardly audible most of the time


Is this a little better?
[yt]5DPW9ED1WBs[/yt]




Senzuri Champion said:


> [yt]B8QwGRhoTn8[/yt]


 This sounds nice


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 8, 2010)

Spectral0 said:


> Is this a little better?



Yeah, but I just notice as a general trend that tech death tends to produce better songs than albums and as someone who is anal (totally a pun) about albums being whole, I'm not sure if it's the genre for me.

but to each his own yknow yknow



Spectral0 said:


> This sounds nice



I'm glad you think so! I had these guys recommended to me a few months ago and I can't stop listening to it.



edit: [yt]jD15LXe1-bA[/yt]

VEE ARR FRUM DEUTSCHLAND UND VEE PLAY THEE BLUCK METILLL


AAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIUHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 9, 2010)

[video=youtube;Ba7UKnJNdN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ba7UKnJNdN4[/video]
Dude, I wanna fucking make love to this song. I just found them.


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 10, 2010)

Sear Bliss somewhat reminded me of Draugnim:
[yt]ZCemItfvFpE&feature=iv[/yt]


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 12, 2010)

Just listened to Wintersun (for melodic death metal fans)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnhdJVh9iIY

Embedding isn't working for me.


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 12, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Just listened to Wintersun (for melodic death metal fans)
> 
> 
> 
> Embedding isn't working for me.


 Embeded it for you:
[yt]tnhdJVh9iIY[/yt]

Here's some more melodeath:
[yt]lhSiPQDM5Ck[/yt]


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey Kellie :V .

[YT]fKOur8uf7X0[/YT]


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 12, 2010)

Spectral0 said:


> Embeded it for you:


 
I was quoting you to reply, asking how to embed, but I see that to embed youtube videos is "yt" in brackets outside of the code of the video. Thanks!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 12, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Hey Kellie :V .
> 
> [YT]fKOur8uf7X0[/YT]


 The album artwork had me half-expecting something terrible but instead it turned out to be FUCKING AWSUM. Great find, bro.


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 12, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> I was quoting you to reply, asking how to embed, but I see that to embed youtube videos is "yt" in brackets outside of the code of the video. Thanks!


 No problem 

[yt]pxMkIm5JxkM[/yt]


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 13, 2010)

Meshuggah and BTBAM had a baby. 

WARNING: NOT FOR EVERYONE. If you don't like metalcore or progressive metal that much, don't bother stopping in. :V
[video=youtube;9Ah6Y2chzz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ah6Y2chzz4[/video]


----------



## Aden (Sep 13, 2010)

I wouldn't compare Periphery to Meshuggah. They both play the same style of music like a shed and FallingWater are both architecture.

It's a shame, too, because I like Misha Monsoor's solo songs. I just think the rest of the band shaped their music into something more poppy and watered-down. The vocalist is obviously the worst offender. I can't decide if he's good but can't show it or if he's bad but gets lucky a few times, because there were a few moments on their record where the clean vocal line gave me a chill. The vocalist and poppy-ish song structure are also the reason I would hesitate to compare this to BtBaM as well.

So at the end of the day, they're decent but...they don't bring much to the table. What would have been one of my favorite songs from the album (All New Materials) was ruined for me because I saw Misha playing it solo long before it was put on the record, and you could tell the vocals were just cheaply tacked on - especially the generic lyrics over some of my favorite guitar lines. Another shame.

Edit: Racecar was a surprise though. I liked it.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 13, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> Meshuggah and BTBAM had a baby.
> 
> WARNING: NOT FOR EVERYONE. If you don't like metalcore or progressive metal that much, don't bother stopping in. :V



I lol'd. Just how homogeneous and stagnant does "progressive" metal have to become before people stop calling it that? 'Cause this just sounds like a wussier version of what was "progressive" like, a decade ago :V .

Also, slap bass in black metal?

[yt]jTL-AP5-Mnw&feature=related[/yt]

Seriously it's at about the two minute mark, hahaha what the fuck Spain?


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> I wouldn't compare Periphery to Meshuggah. They both play the same style of music like a shed and FallingWater are both architecture.
> 
> It's a shame, too, because I like Misha Monsoor's solo songs. I just think the rest of the band shaped their music into something more poppy and watered-down. The vocalist is obviously the worst offender. I can't decide if he's good but can't show it or if he's bad but gets lucky a few times, because there were a few moments on their record where the clean vocal line gave me a chill. The vocalist and poppy-ish song structure are also the reason I would hesitate to compare this to BtBaM as well.
> 
> So at the end of the day, they're decent but...they don't bring much to the table. What would have been one of my favorite songs from the album (All New Materials) was ruined for me because I saw Misha playing it solo long before it was put on the record, and you could tell the vocals were just cheaply tacked on - especially the generic lyrics over some of my favorite guitar lines. Another shame.


 
The vocals are a work in progress because they had nearly the whole album recorded with a different vocalist, but he left the band just before it was finished. So, they brought in a new vocalist and had him re-do all the vocal parts. I wholeheartedly agree that the vocals are pretty weak, but I can overlook that for the instrumentals and that sexy 7-string sound they bring. 

Regardless of the vocals and some weaker tracks, it's only a debut album. I hardly would expect this to be the best of what they have to offer. This band has some potential in my eyes.


----------



## Aden (Sep 13, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> The vocals are a work in progress because they had nearly the whole album recorded with a different vocalist, but he left the band just before it was finished. So, they brought in a new vocalist and had him re-do all the vocal parts. I wholeheartedly agree that the vocals are pretty weak, but I can overlook that for the instrumentals and that sexy 7-string sound they bring.
> 
> Regardless of the vocals and some weaker tracks, it's only a debut album. I hardly would expect this to be the best of what they have to offer. This band has some potential in my eyes.


 
Eh, the band is fairly standard except for the guitarist, but it seems even his potential was wasted. It's like his musical vision got 10 times more shortsighted.

Even the 7-string tone sounds derivative. :T


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> Eh, the band is fairly standard except for the guitarist, but it seems even his potential was wasted. It's like his musical vision got 10 times more shortsighted.
> 
> Even the 7-string tone sounds derivative. :T


 
His choice, though. Misha was the one who put together the band in the first place. *shrugs*

They need a new vocalist for sure, that's all I can see. The instrumentals are very nice, the guitar is at the forefront, and I think the drumming is pretty damn good too. 

There is an instrumental version of that album, btw. =D


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 14, 2010)

I seriously fucking love this band holy shit.

[yt]kFwezOI1d7E&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Sep 14, 2010)

I like how I'm always browsing this thread when I can't listen to music
:c


----------



## Ames (Sep 14, 2010)

Aden said:


> I like how I'm always browsing this thread when I can't listen to music
> :c


 
Why can't you listen to music? D:


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 14, 2010)

[video=youtube;aovXCkcxZ_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aovXCkcxZ_0[/video]
Back when i could listen to them. lol

New album comes out Oct. 5. I hope its better than the last album.
EDIT: 1:50 gets crunk!!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 15, 2010)

[yt]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_HZNf67cn-w?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_HZNf67cn-w?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/yt]
I like this one. ^^


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 15, 2010)

[yt]zGjV24TD0c8[/yt]


Although I really like death metal, this is my favorite The Faceless song:
[yt]lTXospxVDTg[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm listening to Jesu

because I like Jesu

[yt]AQzT0HpSwn0[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Sep 15, 2010)

[yt]_jw7yk8hm_0[/yt]

oh god dimmu bwahahaha

SNOWMEN IST KRIEG
THE KEYS ARE IN YOUR HANDS


----------



## Aden (Sep 15, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I seriously fucking love this band holy shit.


 
And now I do too :3



DarkNoctus said:


> oh god dimmu bwahahaha
> 
> SNOWMEN IST KRIEG
> THE KEYS ARE IN YOUR HANDS


 
I like the cum bathtub

Edit: This is my hobby











LET'S BOOGIE









































getting a creeper vibe from bald dude


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 15, 2010)

Aden said:


>



:3

Also, where can I get one of those stylish tentacle helmets? Nothing says grim and frostbitten like a squid on your head :V .


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 15, 2010)

This CD finally arrived, listening to it right now :] .

[yt]BldIRY3dlY0[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 16, 2010)

[yt]CDgbYF48UPw[/yt]

heavy metal tracksuit


i find it kind of adorable/obnoxious that they pepper their lyrics with this nautical theme


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Sep 16, 2010)

Spectral0 said:


> [yt]zGjV24TD0c8[/yt]
> 
> 
> Although I really like death metal, this is my favorite The Faceless song:
> [yt]lTXospxVDTg[/yt]


 
I love you.


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 16, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> I love you.


 Thanks, it is nice to be loved 

Wait...what did I do to be loved? *confused*


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Sep 16, 2010)

Spectral0 said:


> Thanks, it is nice to be loved
> 
> Wait...what did I do to be loved? *confused*


 
You posted The Faceless.


----------



## Aden (Sep 16, 2010)

Just occurred to me I haven't contributed in a while. 

[yt]MtsK-Zre130[/yt]


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> Just occurred to me I haven't contributed in a while.
> 
> [yt]MtsK-Zre130[/yt]


 Maybe you haven't contributed in a while, but damn, that was the best thing posted here since I joined.
I'm speechless.

I'll have to post some quite epic black metal to counter yours (or at least come close):
[yt]eC0OeajyKtI[/yt]


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 16, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> You posted The Faceless.


 Ofcourse I posted them. A great band is a great band


----------



## 00vapour (Sep 16, 2010)

Lamb of God anybody?


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 16, 2010)

00vapour said:


> Lamb of God anybody?


 [yt]oqdZpxkzNvc&ob[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Sep 16, 2010)

Spectral0 said:


> I'll have to post some quite epic black metal to counter yours (or at least come close)


 
Huh, it's like a black-melodeath hybrid almost. I'll try out an album from them


----------



## Lyoto (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi guys

Pretty new on the forums as you can prob see.
I always find it hard to get into new bands and this thread is really helping picked up a few bands I'll need to look into already.

Can't stop listening to Kovenant just now.  

[video=youtube;PjLvDTmEb98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjLvDTmEb98[/video]

Anyone got any suggestions of stuff along the same lines?


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Sep 16, 2010)

00vapour said:


> Lamb of God anybody?


 

The second 2 albums(As the Palaces Burn and Ashes of the Wake). Never really bothered to keep up with them much after that.




Also I'm going to throw this in for the few people that post in this thread that will appreciate it 
Discovered this band earlier this week. Entire EP is just amazing.

[yt]GFcTjnHnSQ8[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Sep 16, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Also I'm going to throw this in for the few people that post in this thread that will appreciate it
> Discovered this band earlier this week. Entire EP is just amazing.


 
Huh, I actually don't hate this. Weird.


----------



## 00vapour (Sep 16, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> ...Also I'm going to throw this in for the few people that post in this thread that will appreciate it
> Discovered this band earlier this week. Entire EP is just amazing.


 


That is some badass drumming right there, very tight double.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 16, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> The second 2 albums(As the Palaces Burn and Ashes of the Wake). Never really bothered to keep up with them much after that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its actually pretty well written. Its hard to find songs like this with good studio quality. This, Bulb's newer stuff, and PTH are the only one's Ive had enough time to find.
Im not too great with genres, but is this math metal?
Also, singer looks like a lesbian.


----------



## Hir (Sep 16, 2010)

Lyoto said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Pretty new on the forums as you can prob see.
> I always find it hard to get into new bands and this thread is really helping picked up a few bands I'll need to look into already.
> ...


 their old stuff is good, that stuff is crap

but for the sake of being useful, try Samael

[yt]aMzWysnhr5c[/yt]



00vapour said:


> Lamb of God anybody?


 no

go away



also, time for something weird :3

[yt]qsnmk0NEcBo[/yt]


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Sep 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> Huh, I actually don't hate this. Weird.


 
Check out the rest of their stuff if you get the chance, I like the rest even more than that song.



00vapour said:


> That is some badass drumming right there, very tight double.


 
[yt]ZHxOnoaVxrQ[/yt]



MichaelFoster said:


> Its actually pretty well written. Its hard to find songs like this with good studio quality. This, Bulb's newer stuff, and PTH are the only one's Ive had enough time to find.
> Im not too great with genres, but is this math metal?
> Also, singer looks like a lesbian.


 
Glad more people liked it than I thought would! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm something along the line's of "mathcore". They tabbed their entire EP drums and all in Guitar Pro so they definitely know what they're doing and just not being lucky with writing music haha.





DarkNoctus said:


> their old stuff is good, that stuff is crap
> 
> but for the sake of being useful, try Samael
> 
> [yt]aMzWysnhr5c[/yt]


 
I haven't listened to that band since I was like 16, I remember them being pretty good though. Is that newer stuff there?


----------



## Hir (Sep 16, 2010)

yeah that stuff is pretty new. their old stuff is pretty straight forward black metal, worth checking out.


----------



## 00vapour (Sep 17, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> no
> 
> go away





			
				DarkNoctus said:
			
		

> _"In your music library, offending your awful taste in music."_



Uh huh :neutral:


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Sep 17, 2010)

Jesus.

FUCKING.

Christ.

[yt]1l-GyX69J8s[/yt]



00vapour said:


> Uh huh :neutral:


 
Don't mind him, he's the biggest elitist I've ever known when it comes to metal. He'll chill out once he hits 20.

He's alright though.


----------



## Hir (Sep 17, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Don't mind him, he's the biggest elitist I've ever known when it comes to metal. He'll chill out once he hits 20.
> 
> He's alright though.


 actually I'm not an elitist

i just think coming into a thread about discovering new metal and posting a band that everybody and their grandma knows is pretty damn redundant

plus it's fun to be mean for no reason


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 18, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> i just think coming into a thread about discovering new metal and posting a band that everybody and their grandma knows is pretty damn redundant


 Unknown metal?
[yt]UlfcOaf7ESk[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Sep 18, 2010)

Spectral0 said:


> Unknown metal?
> [yt]UlfcOaf7ESk[/yt]


 i  can't really decide what to think of it, it sounds a bit too much like  cradle of filth just more repetitive and boring imo. it wasn't horrible  at least.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 18, 2010)

Koreisch - _This Decaying Schizophrenic Christ Complex


_this is everything that experimental metal should be
fuck unexpect


----------



## Aden (Sep 18, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> Koreisch - _This Decaying Schizophrenic Christ Complex
> 
> 
> _this is everything that experimental metal should be
> fuck unexpect


 
I am interested but cannot find a sample
brb digging

Still haven't come across Blade Eleventh either :c


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 18, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> also, time for something weird :3
> 
> [yt]qsnmk0NEcBo[/yt]


 Thank you. Sounds like Dommin. 

Anyway, Whourkr (posted about a week ago) got me into Igorrr. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkGwMfD1GEw
[video=youtube;HkGwMfD1GEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkGwMfD1GEw[/video]


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 18, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> i  can't really decide what to think of it, it sounds a bit too much like  cradle of filth just more repetitive and boring imo. it wasn't horrible  at least.


Better?
[yt]KLFQuECt-Ng[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Sep 18, 2010)

Much fucking better, in fact, I really like it - thanks!


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 19, 2010)

[yt]gCQTpUinZIU&feature=related[/yt]

[yt]KgJ5g1UrQ0g&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 20, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Much fucking better, in fact, I really like it - thanks!


 No problem


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 20, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> plus it's fun to be mean for no reason


You lost charisma 



Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Jesus.
> 
> FUCKING.
> 
> ...


Good Satan!!


> Don't mind him, he's the biggest elitist I've ever known when it comes to metal. He'll chill out once he hits 20.
> 
> He's alright though.


 He's better than the others. If he says your music's crap he normally has something to back it up.


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 21, 2010)

Recently I've wrote a short story(no furries included) to test my writing skills and while writing I couldn't stop listening to this particular song:
[yt]JrbdWEtQ2FY[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Sep 21, 2010)

Ah, my favorite Wolves In The Throne Room song. <3

We will get along just fine.


----------



## Aden (Sep 21, 2010)

Spectral0 said:


> Recently I've wrote a short story(no furries included) to test my writing skills and while writing I couldn't stop listening to this particular song:


 
Picked up a 12" of that at my local record store for cheap before knowing exactly what it was (I had vaguely heard of WITTR before) and then I was floored. Wonderful EP, both songs.


----------



## ToxicZombie (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm mostly a fan of thrash metal, but I like classic heavy metal and a bit of death metal too. Some of my favorite bands are Slayer, Overkill, Exodus, Death Angel, Kreator, Testament, Venom, Priest, Nuclear Assault, Morbid Angel, and Destruction. I can't stand metalcore, deathcore, or any of that trendy crap. Death to false metal. \m/

And since we're posting videos:

[video=youtube;wEIHCBV3OHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEIHCBV3OHM[/video]


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 21, 2010)

ToxicZombie said:


> I'm mostly a fan of thrash metal, but I like classic heavy metal and a bit of death metal too. Some of my favorite bands are Slayer, Overkill, Exodus, Death Angel, Kreator, Testament, Venom, Priest, Nuclear Assault, Morbid Angel, and Destruction. I can't stand metalcore, deathcore, or any of that trendy crap. Death to false metal. \m/


 
Nice song, but please explain what you mean by false, "trendy" metal? Such as who?

Since when was there a trendy metal?


----------



## ToxicZombie (Sep 21, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> Nice song, but please explain what you mean by false, "trendy" metal? Such as who?
> 
> Since when was there a trendy metal?



You know, Job for a Cowboy and bullshit like that.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 21, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Also I'm going to throw this in for the few people that post in this thread that will appreciate it
> Discovered this band earlier this week. Entire EP is just amazing.
> 
> [yt]GFcTjnHnSQ8[/yt]


 
I'm TRYING to get into it, but I'll tell ya, the vocalist kinda ruins it for me. More than one vocal pitch plz k thx.

It's damn hard to find a good vocalist these days.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 21, 2010)

ToxicZombie said:


> You know, Job for a Cowboy and bullshit like that.


 
Pfft....no one cares about them lol. I'm big into some metalcore and deathcore, but when I say metalcore and deathcore, I don't mean Attack Attack! or some gay bullshit. I'm talking Between the Buried and Me, Protest the Hero, Glass Casket, The Human Abstract, All Shall Perish, God Forbid, Cryptopsy, Whitechapel.....

you know, good shit. Not Bring me the Horizon or Job for a Cowboy or, again, Attack Attack! (one of the worst bands out there; fucking crabcore)


----------



## ToxicZombie (Sep 21, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> Pfft....no one cares about them lol. I'm big into some metalcore and deathcore, but when I say metalcore and deathcore, I don't mean Attack Attack! or some gay bullshit. I'm talking Between the Buried and Me, Protest the Hero, Glass Casket, The Human Abstract, All Shall Perish, God Forbid, Cryptopsy, Whitechapel.....
> 
> you know, good shit. Not Bring me the Horizon or Job for a Cowboy or, again, Attack Attack! (one of the worst bands out there; *fucking crabcore*)








I'm still not really into that stuff. Like I said, I'm mainly a thrash fan.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 21, 2010)

ToxicZombie said:


> I'm still not really into that stuff. Like I said, I'm mainly a thrash fan.


 
I wanna fucking punch that pre-pubescent kid in the face. >:V 

at least you listen to a lot of a good subgenre (I mostly listen to Megadeth and Exodus for my thrash fix). I'm mostly into progressive, melodic death, a few "cores", and some thrash.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh, and just to post content, this is what I'm listening to right now:

[video=youtube;BW9WUCJSK1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW9WUCJSK1E[/video]

I FUCKING MISS STRAPPING SO BAD


----------



## ToxicZombie (Sep 21, 2010)

Moar thrash:

[video=youtube;8AJDF90ETgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AJDF90ETgw[/video]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 21, 2010)

[yt]vLuMiE2ABpQ[/yt]
[yt]uzjInSRlzAQ[/yt]
[yt]-fOXpKYkEXU[/yt]


_release your demo on cassette
stay trve_

that divisions tape is the best
but its all sold out 

you can buy it for $20 on ebays


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 22, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Ah, my favorite Wolves In The Throne Room song. <3
> 
> We will get along just fine.


 It seems we will



Aden said:


> Picked up a 12" of that at my local record store for cheap before knowing exactly what it was (I had vaguely heard of WITTR before) and then I was floored. Wonderful EP, both songs.


 Nice. I saw some 12'' records at my local metal store. I think they have some Ensiferum record on 12'', but can't remember which...

A great EP, A Looming Resonance is my favorite song by them along with the Wanderer Above the Sea of Fog


----------



## lgnb695 (Sep 22, 2010)

How about some Jungle Rot?

[video=youtube;AkR7jjTUGoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkR7jjTUGoQ[/video]

[video=youtube;IPxSyy3jTzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPxSyy3jTzM[/video]


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 22, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> _release your demo on cassette
> stay trve_
> 
> that divisions tape is the best
> ...



You and me Load Blown.

We should start a band.

And record and distribute our music on phonograph cylinders...

...exclusively :V .


----------



## Hir (Sep 22, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa new agalloch annouuuuuunced

http://www.metalcallout.com/metal-n...-the-spirit-tour-cover-art-track-listing.html

when i saw it from them on facebook i was floored

plus the album art is pretty too |3

brb cleaning up my workplace


----------



## Aden (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey lemme know when there's a record preorder for that if you find out soon


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 22, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa new agalloch annouuuuuunced
> 
> http://www.metalcallout.com/metal-n...-the-spirit-tour-cover-art-track-listing.html
> 
> when i saw it from them on facebook i was floored


Nice, we'll see(hear) how will it sound, hopefully it will be astounding 

 The band describes the new album as; â€œ._..unlike anything Agalloch have ever produced before_â€
I already see some butthurt fans complaining



DarkNoctus said:


> plus the album art is pretty too |3


Yes, it indeed is. To me album art is a sign of the musical quality to some extent. I always give a listen to bands with good covers. That's how I've discovered The Faceless and Ulcerate


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 22, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> You and me Load Blown.
> 
> We should start a band.
> 
> ...


 
i dont think thats gonna be hip for another decade or so
but i could really see reel-to-reel tape coming back into style 

it would lead to amusing quarrels within groups of bone awl fans
_february 8th, 2017
local man bludgeoned to death with rotted breath demo, no mouth, quietus
officers say they found a 20 foot spool of magnetic tape covered in bone and brain matter
_


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Sep 23, 2010)

A little late but I thought I'd throw this in:

Job For A Cowboy doesn't really do the whole deathcore thing anymore. Could be because they don't have half of their original members, or because they used Deathcore to get some attention then starting writing the more death metal influenced shit they play today. They've never really been a huge favorite of mine though.

[yt]GC1dHK5D0f8[/yt]

I think a lot of people hear bands in their early stages and hate them,then years later blow off the fact that they have several albums out since then, and that there is a possibility for them to have grown and matured as musicians.


----------



## Hir (Sep 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> Hey lemme know when there's a record preorder for that if you find out soon


 Believe me, when there is, I won't be able to shut up about it. :3


Spectral0 said:


> Nice, we'll see(hear) how will it sound, hopefully it will be astounding
> 
> The band describes the new album as; â€œ._..unlike anything Agalloch have ever produced before_â€
> I already see some butthurt fans complaining


 Well for one, they've said that about all their albums apart from their first - because obviously, apart from a demo, they hadn't done anything under the name Agalloch before then. Agalloch have never done the same album twice, and this definitely won't be an exception - it'll be a new take on their whole sound with the Agalloch-like spice. Anyone who complains about a change on sound clearly doesn't know Agalloch very well, and thank goodness they don't do the same thing over and over.


Spectral0 said:


> Yes,  it indeed is. To me album art is a sign of the musical quality to some  extent. I always give a listen to bands with good covers. That's how  I've discovered The Faceless and Ulcerate


 Agreed. I think the reason the new Alcest album meant so much to me (Well, the first half did) was because the sound painted the album art in my head - and it's beautiful. Same applies for a lot of my favorite albums.


----------



## Hir (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, I hope you guys are happy. I'm about to listen to the new Dimmu Borgir for giggles. I'll post results here.

EDIT: here's the result, JoeNoctus' review: http://www.spirit-of-metal.com/album-groupe-Dimmu_Borgir-nom_album-Abrahadabra-l-en.html


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 23, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Well for one, they've said that about all their albums apart from their first - because obviously, apart from a demo, they hadn't done anything under the name Agalloch before then. Agalloch have never done the same album twice, and this definitely won't be an exception - it'll be a new take on their whole sound with the Agalloch-like spice. Anyone who complains about a change on sound clearly doesn't know Agalloch very well, and thank goodness they don't do the same thing over and over.


 I rarely feel certian and totaly calm about things and the new Agalloch album makes me calm. And that means one thing - it will be good! (or at least I hope so)



DarkNoctus said:


> Agreed. I think the reason the  new Alcest album meant so much to me (Well, the first half did) was  because the sound painted the album art in my head - and it's beautiful.  Same applies for a lot of my favorite albums.


Just google imaged it and listening to one song on youtube. I think I'll download the album and give it a try.
Also, I fell in love with album art of Skyfire's "Spectral" last year. Right now I have 1 by 1 meter big poster on the wall 
http://img.xiami.com/images/album/img1/40901/310144.jpg


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 23, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Well, I hope you guys are happy. I'm about to listen to the new Dimmu Borgir for giggles. I'll post results here.
> 
> EDIT: here's the result, JoeNoctus' review: http://www.spirit-of-metal.com/album-groupe-Dimmu_Borgir-nom_album-Abrahadabra-l-en.html


 So, what you are basically saying in the review is what all of us expected here 
Good review, it sounds very inteligent and has good points


----------



## Hir (Sep 23, 2010)

Agalloch really can do no wrong. The new album may be different, but they never stray the path of good music.

That poster looks awesome, by the way. Makes me wish I had some posters, but my walls stay bare.

Oh and thanks for the compliment on my review. 

Recently been on a Blut Aus Nord obsession.

[yt]c-uSMs4MTC0[/yt]
[yt]4ijzpS8o3UI[/yt]
[yt]SSnB5wjynGs[/yt]


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 23, 2010)

Starting to listen to more Industrial Metal lately, and I've taken a liking to this band recently. This is Ruoska:

[video=youtube;ZXHBKUbUmCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXHBKUbUmCs&NR=1[/video]

Lyrics are all in Finnish, btw.


----------



## Aden (Sep 24, 2010)

Holy god damn just everyone get the new Enslaved album already
it's excellent


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 24, 2010)

Aden said:


> Holy god damn just everyone get the new Enslaved album already
> it's excellent


 
It's not even out yet! Where'd you get that from?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 24, 2010)

i don't listen to darkthrone but i love fenriz
i feel like ive posted this before but it is a great comp

also listened 2 all of lifelover's stuff today
today was nice

cant have just one!






_love that life!_


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 24, 2010)

Furry Death Metal? lol
[yt]LdxvCgWxlNY[/yt]

And also this:
[yt]vwlHNUF6fMI[/yt]


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 24, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> That poster looks awesome, by the way. Makes me wish I had some posters, but my walls stay bare.


 That is the only poster I have ever put on a wall ever. Other than this exception, my walls have a tendency to stay white



DarkNoctus said:


> Recently been on a Blut Aus Nord obsession.


Blut Aus Nord sounds interesting, I'm kind of not feeling right now for not having a big reivew for them


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> It's not even out yet! Where'd you get that from?


 it leaked bro

and yep it's awesome


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 24, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> it leaked bro
> 
> and yep it's awesome


 
I'll get around to it soon. Right now I literally can't listen to anything but one song by Ruoska. Listened to their song "Pure Minua (Bite Me)" about 30 times in a row now. lol


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 24, 2010)

i invite anyone to deny this freshness

[yt]wqT4iMN2N2c[/yt]


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 25, 2010)

[yt]AY1L8lY8qUg[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Sep 26, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> i invite anyone to deny this freshness
> 
> [yt]wqT4iMN2N2c[/yt]


 wow this is pretty good

c:


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 26, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> i invite anyone to deny this freshness
> 
> [yt]wqT4iMN2N2c[/yt]


 
Aw, dude, hell yeah, Skeletonwitch is fucking awesome. They're a band I need to listen to more extensively sometime soon.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 26, 2010)

is a crust punk/thrash metal mix allowed?
[yt]JNRbHBlkWGU[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 26, 2010)

crust is ALWAYS allowed

i have that song off of a short, fast, & loud comp of female fronted hardcore bands  pretty tight (like my butthole) (no jk) (but really)


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 26, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> crust is ALWAYS allowed
> 
> i have that song off of a short, fast, & loud comp of female fronted hardcore bands  pretty tight (like my butthole) (no jk) (but really)


 
but it's not a female front :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 26, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> but it's not a female front :V


 
male-female vocals i know but honestly punk/hardcore/crust is SO malecentric that even a band where a womyn sings half the time is a feat in and of itself


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 27, 2010)

.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 27, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> is a crust punk/thrash metal mix allowed?
> [yt]JNRbHBlkWGU[/yt]


Its very allowed. 
And I know im a fag, but uhhhh..POST!
[video=youtube;V-bqCPX_OsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-bqCPX_OsY[/video]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 27, 2010)

WHY IS NAPALM DEATH ON A KID'S SHOW
WHY DIDN'T I KNOW THIS
WHY COULDN'T I HAVE WATCHED THIS AS A KID
OH MY GODDDDD

[YT]zsytdmYtcf8[/YT]


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 28, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> WHY IS NAPALM DEATH ON A KID'S SHOW
> WHY DIDN'T I KNOW THIS
> WHY COULDN'T I HAVE WATCHED THIS AS A KID
> OH MY GODDDDD



That was amazing, thank you Load Blown :V .

Also...

[YT]Z7kSziuKJxA&feature=related[/YT]


----------



## Hir (Sep 29, 2010)

been listening to electric wizard today

[yt]TGRzstDcgO0[/yt]


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 29, 2010)

Not sure if anybody's posted this one yet, but
[video=youtube;4-aupSY2AJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-aupSY2AJs[/video]


----------



## Sedit (Sep 29, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> i invite anyone to deny this freshness
> 
> [yt]wqT4iMN2N2c[/yt]


 
Great pick!  One of my favorite songs off that album!

And it's funny i see this here, as I was stopping by to post the new Skeletonwitch video....which as if the 'Witch ain't awesome enough....this video actually features FURRIES VS. ZOMBIES!!!!  (yes you read that shit right!)

[yt]<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LZA43nNekKA&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LZA43nNekKA&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Sedit (Sep 29, 2010)

And while I'm here....been cranking the fuck outta this old-school classic in my truck for the last 4 days, so I'll share:

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GV_S-HMdJaI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GV_S-HMdJaI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pHQItrp6p-E?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pHQItrp6p-E?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Sep 30, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Not sure if anybody's posted this one yet, but
> [video=youtube;4-aupSY2AJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-aupSY2AJs[/video]


 
I posted Red Flagged a few pages back.
I thought that song would have made a better video =/
But of course they're going to use the title track


----------



## Hir (Oct 1, 2010)

/me now has an Agalloch tattoo, posting pictures later |3

*+50 fanboy points*


----------



## Spectral0 (Oct 1, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> /me now has an Agalloch tattoo, posting pictures later |3
> 
> *+50 fanboy points*


 Post pics!


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 1, 2010)

Metallica. The monsters of metal!

Heavy, thrash, speed, emo, and alternative metal are all great genres!

Never went to a concert before... but I really want to!


----------



## Aden (Oct 1, 2010)

Grycho said:


> Metallica. The monsters of metal!


 
Well I guess that's true in a sense


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 2, 2010)

Grycho said:


> Metallica. The monsters of metal!
> 
> Heavy, thrash, speed, emo, and alternative metal are all great genres!
> 
> Never went to a concert before... but I really want to!


Yeah, I remember when i was in junior high. Emo?! Doubt you know what emo is. Sides, dont bring that up in here.


Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> I posted Red Flagged a few pages back.
> I thought that song would have made a better video =/
> But of course they're going to use the title track


Yeah. Red flag is way better. The lead's got more classical in it. My favourite part is the first verse (not the intro).


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 2, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah. Red flag is way better. The lead's got more classical in it. My favourite part is the first verse (not the intro).


 
I about came in my pants during :30 -:38 the first time I heard it...and every time afterward.

It's the harmonic minor key, that augmented 7th just makes it beautiful.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 3, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> I about came in my pants during :30 -:38 the first time I heard it...and every time afterward.
> 
> It's the harmonic minor key, that augmented 7th just makes it beautiful.


Yeah. That and :14 make me wet myself.
ANYWAY! 
http://www.myspace.com/abulletforprettyboy 
[video=youtube;94r8J0nLryE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94r8J0nLryE[/video]
Anyway, Longview never had a big music scene until people started going to Bullet shows. Even though I don't even like their music, I'm here to brag about personally knowing somebody famous. So SUCK IT! >


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 6, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah. That and :14 make me wet myself.
> ANYWAY!
> http://www.myspace.com/abulletforprettyboy
> [video=youtube;94r8J0nLryE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94r8J0nLryE[/video]
> Anyway, Longview never had a big music scene until people started going to Bullet shows. Even though I don't even like their music, I'm here to brag about personally knowing somebody famous. So SUCK IT! >


 
Sounds like an over-produced Norma Jean.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 6, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> WHY IS NAPALM DEATH ON A KID'S SHOW
> WHY DIDN'T I KNOW THIS
> WHY COULDN'T I HAVE WATCHED THIS AS A KID
> OH MY GODDDDD


 I CAME BUCKETS. Also, I wonder how the kids who saw this on TV reacted.


----------



## KaiFox (Oct 7, 2010)

Been getting big into Mushroomhead lately:

[video=youtube;w7gR1D1C1MM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7gR1D1C1MM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 9, 2010)

New Conducting From the Grave album comes out Oct 25th. Just found out a few hours ago and have been listening to the 2 new tracks on their myspace nonstop. SO fucking good. Vocals show huge improvement since last release. If you've heard their first album and didn't like it that much, definitely lend your ears to these 2 new tracks, there's a good chance that your opinion of them might change. Unless of course you listen to nothing but super kvlt black metal :V

http://www.myspace.com/conductingfromthegrave


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 9, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Unless of course you listen to nothing but super kvlt black metal :V


 We're lookin at you, Noctus! 

(jk, bra)
[video=youtube;XwnXB5UKt3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwnXB5UKt3w[/video]
Heard them for the first time the other day. Damn good nachos.


----------



## Hir (Oct 9, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> We're lookin at you, Noctus!
> 
> (jk, bra)


 i was about to say, since the most popular tags on my last.fm are post-rock and instrumental.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 9, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> i was about to say, since the most popular tags on my last.fm are post-rock and instrumental.


 
And Rise Against! >


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 9, 2010)

Normally I would look through a thread like this to make sure I would not be posting something that is already here but so many pages. I will just take a chance.
[video=youtube;wQIZSSRmqi8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQIZSSRmqi8[/video]
[video=youtube;yBazVHvtXgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBazVHvtXgE[/video]
[video=youtube;sASIc6MIsYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sASIc6MIsYQ[/video]


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 10, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> [video=youtube;XwnXB5UKt3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwnXB5UKt3w[/video]
> Heard them for the first time the other day. Damn good nachos.


 
You're JUST now hearing them?
Listen to 'Open Arms to Damnation', such a good song.
I seem them on Thrash and Burn and they were fucking flawless live AND had stage presence.


----------



## Hir (Oct 10, 2010)

found a really good band

it's like Alcest + depressive black metal

[yt]oWDSzEkBM_E[/yt]

also i found a really, REALLY good post-hardcore band. yeah, i know this is a metal thread, but considering half way through it pretty much leaves post-hardcore and enters sludge, i think it has a place here.

[yt]eXhRkhc_CaU[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Oct 10, 2010)

oh and this, this is amazing

[yt]VYKOxbMBb88[/yt]

Deathcode Society, really brilliant black metal. they only have one demo and they have it up in lossless for free on their myspace.


----------



## Aeturnus (Oct 10, 2010)

You know what I would like? For Solitude Aeturnus to release a new album, which hopefully they'll do after their Hammer of Doom tour.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 11, 2010)

Just bought Between the buried and me's "The great Misdirect" and "Alaska". Ive only listened to the first two songs on The Great Misdirect and they're effin amazing.


DarkNoctus said:


> oh and this, this is amazing
> 
> [yt]VYKOxbMBb88[/yt]
> 
> Deathcode Society, really brilliant black metal. they only have one demo and they have it up in lossless for free on their myspace.


Good grief! This is amazing! Including the quality.

Edit: This album is now on my iTunes. Anyway, I love the industrialish part towards the end before it goes back to black metal.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 11, 2010)

So two questions erbody! 

1) Any guilty pleasures as far as metal goes? 
and 2) This thread's birthday is coming up on the 20th. What do you plan to get it?


----------



## Aden (Oct 12, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> 1) Any guilty pleasures as far as metal goes?


 
- I'm a Between the Buried and Me fanboy
- Power metal |3
- The Human Abstract / The Faceless / Born of Osiris / etc
- Trivium. Yep, Trivium. I thought Shogun was good, sue me.


----------



## TrickyDick (Oct 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> - I'm a Between the Buried and Me fanboy
> - Power metal |3
> - The Human Abstract / The Faceless / Born of Osiris / etc
> - Trivium. Yep, Trivium. I thought Shogun was good, sue me.


 How can you feel guilty about any of those bands? Especially BTBAM and The Faceless.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 12, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> So two questions erbody!
> 
> 1) Any guilty pleasures as far as metal goes?


 
Melodic Death Metal
Any harmonic minor key
Progressive metal/metalcore/deathcore
Polyrhythms
Vocals like the old Annotations of an Autopsy
[yt]AcFW6u-2U4Y[/yt]

ghuuu ghu ghu ghuuuuu ghuuuuuuuu


----------



## Aden (Oct 12, 2010)

TrickyDick said:


> How can you feel guilty about any of those bands? Especially BTBAM and The Faceless.


 
In the case of The Faceless, Born of Osiris, etc it's because a majority of other people that liked those bands that I've met have been complete and utter twats so it's led me to associate those bands with that kind of scene kid faggotry "YEAH HEAVY BREAKDOWNS BMTH RULES BROOTAL YEEAHH" crowd. Which is a shame - I really shouldn't take into account the other people that listen to it, but I can't help it with these bands.

And it's not that I'm guilty about liking BtBaM, it's like I said - I'm kind of a fanboy. I don't know _why_, as there is better music out there, but for some reason I just latched onto this band a while back.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> Born of Osiris


 
[yt]Lp5uAfex_1g][/yt]

I don't think half of their fans realize how much they put into their music, and I don't think half of their haters realize they're is SO much more to them than fucked up time signatures and sick breakdowns.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 12, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> oh and this, this is amazing
> 
> [yt]VYKOxbMBb88[/yt]
> 
> Deathcode Society, really brilliant black metal. they only have one demo and they have it up in lossless for free on their myspace.


 I... don't get it. It sounds exactly like Dimmu Borgir, which you and everyone else here seems to hate. I mean, I'm not a fan of black metal or anything but I've tried listening to it many times before, including Demon Burger, and this sounds pretty indistinguishable from them. :V


----------



## Aden (Oct 12, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> sick breakdowns.


 
Another reason why it's a guilty pleasure. Breakdowns suck.


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 12, 2010)

give me a progressive metal band


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> Another reason why it's a guilty pleasure. Breakdowns suck.


 
You DO realize they have like 3-5 per song right?





Ikrit said:


> give me a progressive metal band



Go to youtube, look up Within the Ruins, listen to every song off their new album "Invade".


----------



## Aden (Oct 12, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> You DO realize they have like 3-5 per song right?


 
I tolerate it for the surrounding stuff. Just like I tolerated Periphery's screaming style because of the guitar.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 12, 2010)

i dont have any guilty pleasures and i love a good breakdown 

but i dunno i went back and listened to infernal revulsion and i was like "dis sucks" but i managed to find a few slam masterpieces 
like dripping

[yt]n3n7KJQEi_A[/yt]

is periphery supposed to sound like an upbeat meshuggah cause if so
lool
looling my butt off here

i dunno
listened to a lot of brutal truth, metallica @ 33 rpm, acid bath


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> I tolerate it for the surrounding stuff. Just like I tolerated Periphery's screaming style because of the guitar.


 
You gotta give both of those bands props for not sounding like EVERY other band of their style though. Even BOO's breakdowns are pretty unique(a good amount of them at least).

There was supposed to be a video up there a few posts back, it's not showing up for me so in case it didn't for you here's a link.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp5uAfex_1g
Studio video update #2, new album is looking to pretty epic.


----------



## Hir (Oct 13, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I... don't get it. It sounds exactly like Dimmu Borgir, which you and everyone else here seems to hate. I mean, I'm not a fan of black metal or anything but I've tried listening to it many times before, including Demon Burger, and this sounds pretty indistinguishable from them. :V


the difference is these guys don't flaunt their orchestral influences, they're pushed back and the black metal is the emphasis.

plus deathcode society haven't been doing the same thing and growing stagnant for over a decade.

also the new single by Dimmu grew on me >:


MichaelFoster said:


> 1) Any guilty pleasures as far as metal goes?


 I guess I'm pretty ashamed of loving these guys.
[yt]gAXjoe_ghqE[/yt]

(emphasis on guys btw)


----------



## Hir (Oct 13, 2010)

oh god Immortal made a new music video

and it's just as goofy as all of their other ones

[yt]sOOebk_dKFo[/yt]

song's pretty damn good though, but I've already heard it from the album several times.


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 13, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> 1) Any guilty pleasures as far as metal goes?
> and 2) This thread's birthday is coming up on the 20th. What do you plan to get it?


 1. Dream Evil. A band so metal they painted themselves silver... I cant help it I still like them.
[video=youtube;JgzFMPPH340]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgzFMPPH340[/video]
2. What do I plan to get it? Laid.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 13, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> 1. Dream Evil. A band so metal they painted themselves silver... I cant help it I still like them.
> [video=youtube;JgzFMPPH340]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgzFMPPH340[/video]
> 2. What do I plan to get it? Laid.


 0:43 I almost blew apple juice out of my nose.



DarkNoctus said:


> oh god Immortal made a new music video
> 
> and it's just as goofy as all of their other ones
> 
> ...


And I thought metalcore was crabcore. Seriously though, he's crackin me up. And theyve gotten so much better than they used to be.


Aden said:


> Another reason why it's a guilty pleasure. Breakdowns suck.


Breakdowns are crowd pleasers. My band does breakdowns seperate from songs. Like, we have breakdowns that will only be heard live. My fav's the one I wrote (imagine that) called "Beefy Five Layer". Its a mix between math and black metal.

And btw, btbam is my second favourite metal band so you should feel guilty.


----------



## Aden (Oct 14, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> And btw, btbam is my second favourite metal band so you should feel guilty.


 
brb burning all my BtBaM CDs

well, maybe I'll keep colors_live


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 14, 2010)

After the Burial's new album drops Nov. 23rd o.o
This year has been an amazing year for new releases
http://got-djent.com/article/after-burial-dreams-artwork-unveiled

New album is about to be SO good.
[yt]TWSozlLD1-s[/yt]


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 14, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Breakdowns are crowd pleasers. My band does breakdowns seperate from songs. Like, we have breakdowns that will only be heard live. My fav's the one I wrote (imagine that) called "Beefy Five Layer". Its a mix between math and black metal.


 
I hate when bands do that. Breakdowns can be so much more than just "O hai, where gonna do some open chugs, lets see some spin kicks and windmills".


Oh and I changed my mind. Within the Ruins picked the right song for their music video.

And I totally didn't realize I double posted, my B.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I guess I'm pretty ashamed of loving these guys.
> [yt]gAXjoe_ghqE[/yt]
> 
> (emphasis on guys btw)


 Oh my god, I fucking LOVE that band. >_<
I was listening to it when I saw this post. XD


----------



## Aeturnus (Oct 14, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> 1) Any guilty pleasures as far as metal goes?


 
I like Hair/Glam(fag) Metal.


----------



## Hir (Oct 14, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Oh my god, I fucking LOVE that band. >_<
> I was listening to it when I saw this post. XD


 thanks for making me feel better about myself


Aeturnus said:


> I like Hair/Glam(fag) Metal.


 oh god don't tell me you like Cold Lake by Celtic Frost pleeeeeeease



anyway, been obsessed with Black Wreath for the last week. very good funeral doom.

[yt]gEZVXY7AtpA[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Oct 14, 2010)

Deathspell Omega released a song from the upcoming "Paracletus". It's so good that I preordered the 2lp because of it

http://www.season-of-mist.com/common/downloads/DeathspellOmega/Deathspell-Omega-Devouring-Famine.mp3
god damn these guys are awesome


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> thanks for making me feel better about myself


 
You're welcome. :3


----------



## Aeturnus (Oct 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> thanks for making me feel better about myself
> 
> oh god don't tell me you like Cold Lake by Celtic Frost pleeeeeeease


 
Nope. More on the lines of Motley Crue, Lita Ford and Vixen, with some guilty pleasures from Poison, Bon Jovi, and Cinderella.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 14, 2010)

[yt]JtKgveqZFlw[/yt]
EDIT: Wait huh? this song's only supposed to be 8:50... :?


[yt]tTKxGhf2Yyw[/yt]
Also good. :3


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 14, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> [yt]JtKgveqZFlw[/yt]


5:56 and on sounds exactly like something my band does, but we have vocals cos we be mainstream like that.


Aden said:


> brb burning all my BtBaM CDs
> 
> well, maybe I'll keep colors_live


Not if I burn mine first! Jk, I only have Alaska and Great Misdirect. And was Colors that good? They said themselves it was themost musical and by far the best. I dont have money to buy it yet, but it's on my list after a Sunn soundboard that im gunna get for my birthday on the 30th.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 14, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> [yt]JtKgveqZFlw[/yt]


5:56 and on sounds exactly like something my band does, but we have vocals cos we be mainstream like that.


Aden said:


> brb burning all my BtBaM CDs
> 
> well, maybe I'll keep colors_live


Not if I burn mine first! Jk, I only have Alaska and Great Misdirect. And was Colors that good? They said themselves it was themost musical and by far the best. I dont have money to buy it yet, but it's on my list after a Sunn soundboard that im gunna get for my birthday on the 30th.


----------



## Aden (Oct 14, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Not if I burn mine first! Jk, I only have Alaska and Great Misdirect. And was Colors that good? They said themselves it was themost musical and by far the best. I dont have money to buy it yet, but it's on my list after a Sunn soundboard that im gunna get for my birthday on the 30th.


 
It was one of my favorite albums for a long while. As a whole, better than Alaska. Undecided if I like it better than TGM, but I think I do. TGM and Colors are kind of idealistically different when it comes to songwriting if that explains it at all.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 15, 2010)

Aden said:


> It was one of my favorite albums for a long while. As a whole, better than Alaska. Undecided if I like it better than TGM, but I think I do. TGM and Colors are kind of idealistically different when it comes to songwriting if that explains it at all.


 
Colors was fucking epic, I definitely say it's better than TGM.



Also, amazing instrumental:
[yt]gm5LcLCGluQ[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Oct 15, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Colors was fucking epic, I definitely say it's better than TGM.


 
Indeed. But with tGM they've actually refined their songwriting a lot. More things are there for a purpose, there are less awkward transitions. I dunno, Colors is going to come out on top in the end but tGM is somewhat of a contender. Maybe if Swim to the Moon were more epic, then I'd like tGM more.


----------



## Aden (Oct 15, 2010)

double post ahoy

New TesseracT EP, "Concealing Fate", is out. If you like djent, check it out. I like the mixing on their demos more and I miss their old vocalist ( :c ), but it's a good listen.


----------



## Kreevox (Oct 15, 2010)

Honestly I consider anything by this band is BRÃœTAL: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5xlolkpA74 (u c wut i did thar?), I've had their albums for awhile now


----------



## KaiFox (Oct 16, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> [yt]JtKgveqZFlw[/yt]


 
HEY! I came in here with the intention of posting something from that album!!!!!! XDXD Damn straight been rolling a lot of Wretched anddddd.....

[video=youtube;zwuReRw23_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwuReRw23_0[/video]

These guys.  I'm on a huge Devin Townsend kick as a whole right now. Listening to his solo work, Strapping, and DTP a ton right now.


----------



## KaiFox (Oct 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> brb burning all my BtBaM CDs
> 
> well, maybe I'll keep colors_live


 
You BETTER keep Colors Live! And all six of their other albums!!! >:V

WANT NEW BtBaM ALBUM NAO FFFFFFFFFFFFF-- lol


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 17, 2010)

My shitty generic metalcore band has some new recordings up on myspace if anyone wants to hear them.

All the songs are pretty old, the recordings are just new. Dude took 2 fucking months almost to get the final mixes back to me, but I'm pretty happy with how they turned out. Got hooked up at 130 a track, flat rate.

http://myspace.com/12yearsago

Our drummer wrote one of those songs, care to take a guess at which one? If you can make it through all of them that is haha


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> It was one of my favorite albums for a long while. As a whole, better than Alaska. Undecided if I like it better than TGM, but I think I do. TGM and Colors are kind of idealistically different when it comes to songwriting if that explains it at all.


 Yeah, it does. One Alaska, I liked the song "Alaska" and loved "Selkies", which got me to buy the album.



Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Colors was fucking epic, I definitely say it's better than TGM.


 The first song I heard from BtBaM was "Fossil Genera". I also love "Mirrors" and the way it went into "Obfuscation" (which has a badass video). Plus, when I bought Alaska, there was a used TGM for $5.99 so I jumped all over that shit.



Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> My shitty generic metalcore band has some new recordings up on myspace if anyone wants to hear them.
> 
> All the songs are pretty old, the recordings are just new. Dude took 2 fucking months almost to get the final mixes back to me, but I'm pretty happy with how they turned out. Got hooked up at 130 a track, flat rate.
> 
> ...


 I was trying to find any vids of you guys a week or two ago. Do you have any? (Live vids)

And check dis bitch out!
[video=youtube;sjKEHL9XJKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjKEHL9XJKE&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/video]
They're like Necrophagist with good vocals!


----------



## Hir (Oct 17, 2010)

sup guys, just got back from seeing Alestorm and Sabaton. it was good, I got to hang out with Alestorm. they were drunk. c:


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 18, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I was trying to find any vids of you guys a week or two ago. Do you have any? (Live vids)
> 
> And check dis bitch out!
> They're like Necrophagist with good vocals!


 
I like Necrophagist's vocals >.>

I've known about Arsis for a little bit, had an album by them on my old PC, pretty sick. Hoping to see them on tour with Conducting From the Grave.

Also,

[yt]ZHXPzIPaMJI[/yt]

Hooray for playing for a total of 30 or so people(including other bands, staff, and promoters).
Jumped on the show 2 days beforehand because a band dropped. Apparently Oceano and a few other big names where playing less than 10 miles away same night. I get the shitty end of the stick a lot =/

I'm on the right by the way, too dark to even see me 90% of the video.


----------



## Spectral0 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi guys, haven't been here for a while. Anyway, I've been to Dark Tranquillity and Insomnium a few days ago. They were awesome


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 22, 2010)

These are by far the NASTIEST vocals I've ever heard come out of a woman's mouth.

Holy fucking shit.

[yt]gWE9YmB8reQ[/yt]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> These are by far the NASTIEST vocals I've ever heard come out of a woman's mouth.
> 
> Holy fucking shit.


 This band sucks and doesn't deserve to be named after the best weapon in Turok 2: Seeds of Evil.

Here, have some Holy Moses. <3

[yt]ShF4gyj_L9w[/yt]


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> This band sucks and doesn't deserve to be named after the best weapon in Turok 2: Seeds of Evil.


 
But dude, that is a WOMAN making those sounds. I honestly didn't think it was possible for such guttural vocals to come from a female, and personally, I like the band as a whole too. The vocals really set it off for me though, plus I'm a sucker for deathgrind.


Also, because I'm on a death metal kick lately, have some new Brain Drill:

[yt]wEywYigygnk[/yt]





Here, have another good one:

[yt]HTNV54nAum0[/yt]

I don't bullshit when I say I love melodeath.


----------



## The Color 12 (Oct 23, 2010)

Bands I love that fall somewhere into the metal genre: Dream Theater, Iron Maiden, Metallica, Mastodon, Opeth, Disturbed (kinda), and Tool (again, kinda)

I saw Iron Maiden during their Final Frontier Tour in San Bernardino on 6/19, with Dream Theater opening. One of the best shows I've ever seen, enough said.


----------



## DarkeWolff (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey The Colour! Iron Maiden RULE! I saw Somewhere Back In Time in London 2008 and it was legendary!!!

Hail And Kill from DarkeWolff the Immortal!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> But dude, that is a WOMAN making those sounds. I honestly didn't think it was possible for such guttural vocals to come from a female, and personally, I like the band as a whole too. The vocals really set it off for me though, plus I'm a sucker for deathgrind.


I do admit it's impressive, but it still sounds like shit.

Also, I'm gonna be a jerk and say I have no fucking clue what deathgrind is, but it sounds fucking stupid and just goes to show that metal has way too many sub genres nowadays.



Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> I don't bullshit when I say I love melodeath.


 Oh, and I always thought "melodic death metal" was the stupidest shit ever. If it's melodic it's not fucking death metal.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I do admit it's impressive, but it still sounds like shit.
> 
> Also, I'm gonna be a jerk and say I have no fucking clue what deathgrind is, but it sounds fucking stupid and just goes to show that metal has way too many sub genres nowadays.



It's just a mix of death metal and grind, hence deathgrind. Also deathgrind is nothing new >.>




> Oh, and I always thought "melodic death metal" was the stupidest shit ever. If it's melodic it's not fucking death metal.


Hahaha wow.




I'm also gonna throw this in here because not enough people live by it. It's a quote from this dude who uploaded a fuck ton of really good tech death and melodeath bands to youtube.

"PEOPLE SHOULD START CARING LESS ABOUT WHAT IS METAL AND WHAT IS NOT. THEY SHOULD SIMPLY CARE ABOUT THE FACT THAT ''METAL IS AND WILL BE''"


----------



## Hir (Oct 23, 2010)

DarkeWolff said:


> Hail And Kill from DarkeWolff *the Immortal!*


 *throws you off a cliff* yaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 23, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> *throws you off a cliff* yaaaaaaaaay


 
And you can do this again and again 'cause he won't die. =3c


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 24, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> It's just a mix of death metal and grind, hence deathgrind. Also deathgrind is nothing new >.>


I still don't get it. Death metal and grindcore were pretty similar sub genres to begin with, so I fail to see why there had to be some kind of blend between the two.



Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> I'm also gonna throw this in here because not enough people live by it. It's a quote from this dude who uploaded a fuck ton of really good tech death and melodeath bands to youtube.
> 
> "PEOPLE SHOULD START CARING LESS ABOUT WHAT IS METAL AND WHAT IS NOT. THEY SHOULD SIMPLY CARE ABOUT THE FACT THAT ''METAL IS AND WILL BE''"


 I never said those bands you posted weren't metal because they are (poor metal bands, but metal nonetheless). But I am saying that death metal was never about melody, it was about playing really fast and aggressive metal and growling about chainsaw-murdering zombies or how god is an asshole. Hence, why I think the term "melodic death metal" is fucking stupid.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 24, 2010)

Toxic Holocaust?
[yt]A4MK9bJdclc[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Oct 24, 2010)

^that was fucking terrible, heard it before. i hoped i'd lost it forever.


----------



## Aden (Oct 24, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Toxic Holocaust?


 
If I had played guitar in 6th grade, this is what I would have written.


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 24, 2010)

I recently discovered War From A Harlot's Mouth. I am happy.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 24, 2010)

Whatever... :/

[yt]EcxQE-osYqk&NR=1[/yt]
Any better?


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 24, 2010)

Whatever, yo

[yt]xqUZj-EMLY4[/yt]


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 25, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Toxic Holocaust?
> [yt]A4MK9bJdclc[/yt]


 
I like the main riff, and 1:30 to 1:45 . The rest is pretty forgettable, but I admit I have a soft spot for minimalist thrash/proto black metal.

I quite like this song despite the horrible sound at 2:30, probably my favorite Bathory song.

[yt]TtXTDt1Isic[/yt]

Probably my favorite song by Sodom.

[yt]DwK6qtUDbeU&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 25, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I still don't get it. Death metal and grindcore were pretty similar sub genres to begin with, so I fail to see why there had to be some kind of blend between the two.



It's really not that hard to figure out or see(well, hear technically) the difference...but a huge part of it depends on the vocal style.



> I never said those bands you posted weren't metal because they are (poor metal bands, but metal nonetheless). But I am saying that death metal was never about melody, it was about playing really fast and aggressive metal and growling about chainsaw-murdering zombies or how god is an asshole. Hence, why I think the term "melodic death metal" is fucking stupid.


 
Oh no, I think you misunderstood. That wasn't directed towards you, that was just a general statement, that's why I put like 5 spaces in between it and what I replied to you with. Also, what's wrong with adding a little bit of melody to something? I prefer melodeath over traditional death metal any day. Come to think of it, I prefer any variation of death metal over traditional death metal. Tech death owns my soul.




Sauvignon said:


> I recently discovered War From A Harlot's Mouth. I am happy.



Those guys are good, though I haven't heard any of their newer shit yet.



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Whatever... :/
> 
> [yt]EcxQE-osYqk&NR=1[/yt]
> Any better?


 

I LOVE that song, and that album, and that band.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 25, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> I LOVE that song, and that album, and that band.


 
YouTube recommended it to me earlier today.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 25, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> YouTube recommended it to me earlier today.


 
[yt]zGjV24TD0c8[/yt]

My favorite from that album.

I seriously almost came in my pants the first time I heard that solo at :28


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 25, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> ^that was fucking terrible, heard it before. i hoped i'd lost it forever.


 Yes, because god forbid someone doesn't play monotonous blast beats or slow-as-fuck doom metal that takes hours to sit through.



Whitenoise said:


> Probably my favorite song by Sodom.


 It's a pretty sweet song, yes. Unfortunately I don't own the whole album, it's been near impossible for me to find for some reason.

Oh, Sodom's released a song from their upcoming album, which will be released in Europe on November and early 2011 in the US. It's unusually slow for an opening track to a Sodom album, but pretty damn sweet nonetheless.

[yt]8wrqqqSLb3g[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Oct 25, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Any better?


 
Much. But it seems like this album has been posted like 10 times in this thread. Or is it just me?


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 25, 2010)

Aden said:


> Much. But it seems like this album has been posted like 10 times in this thread. Or is it just me?


 
I know it's been mentioned/posted a few times, but I think it's been quite a few pages since a song from it was posted.


----------



## DarkeWolff (Oct 25, 2010)

Iron Maiden ROCK! Manowar come a veeeeery close 2nd to them. Hail And Kill from DarkeWolff the Immortal!!!


----------



## Hir (Oct 25, 2010)

DarkeWolff said:


> Iron Maiden ROCK! Manowar come a veeeeery close 2nd to them. Hail And Kill from DarkeWolff *the Immortal!!!*


 *throws you in a woodchipper* yaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Aden (Oct 25, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> *throws you in a woodchipper* yaaaaaaaaaaaaay


 
I call next one :3


----------



## Hir (Oct 25, 2010)

no no he's immortal see

you can do it again if you want


----------



## Aden (Oct 25, 2010)

oh I see

Off to devise a machine that kills someone with hail


----------



## Hir (Oct 25, 2010)

i'll help \:3/


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 25, 2010)

Not to break up any important rping, but I found this babe today. 
[video=youtube;j4OrOdgt7nc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4OrOdgt7nc&feature=related[/video]
Not sure if it's relatively popular or not (probably is). It's funny, I was the vocalist for a deathmetal band, a bassist for a tech band, guitarist for both a black metal and a metalcore (please excuse my noobidity), and a drummer for a smooth jazz band/easy listening band all before I even knew Progressive tech metal existed. Im saying all that because I think this (and "Selkies" by btbam) is a perfect mix of those genres.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 26, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Not sure if it's relatively popular or not (probably is). It's funny, I was the vocalist for a deathmetal band, a bassist for a tech band, guitarist for both a black metal and a metalcore (please excuse my noobidity), and a drummer for a smooth jazz band/easy listening band


 
Don't get mad, but I don't believe half of this, and I'm sure I'm not alone.






Side note:
Conducting From the Grave's new album Revenants came out today, and I'm in love with it. I've never heard a band make such an improvement from one album to the next(though I still love their debut album).

[yt]j5kiYx-AHqg[/yt]
[yt]xSczYScVHc4[/yt]
[yt]SDASlEffYD0[/yt]


----------



## aiden749 (Oct 26, 2010)

I love Korn the most, and Slipknot is right up there


----------



## Hir (Oct 26, 2010)

aiden749 said:


> I love Korn the most, and Slipknot is right up there


 ouch, are you immortal too? please say yes.


----------



## Hir (Oct 26, 2010)

this is the second perfect review for the new Agalloch album



> Like a full moonâ€™s luminance piercing a thick layer of midwinter  clouds, a new Agalloch album is a rare but inexplicably beautiful  occurrence. Thereâ€™s always been an unmistakable humanity at the core of  each of their three previous full-lengths, and new album _Marrow of the Spirit_  combines all the greatest moments of the Portland prog/folk metal  enigmasâ€™ career into the warmest production theyâ€™ve ever laid to tape.
> Recently recruited Bay Area icon Aesop Dekkerâ€™s drums lead the charge  through the strikingly aggressive â€œInto the Painted Grey,â€ his organic  blast beats building a strong foundation for the bandâ€™s signature  melding of urgency and elegance while presenting their most aggressive  sound since their debut, Pale Folklore  . Guitarist Don Andersonâ€™s crisp leads echo a distant cello melody  before weâ€™re brought right back into the blizzard, but like everything  Agalloch have ever put their name to, the proceedings are classier than  anything coming from their peers. â€œThe Watcherâ€™s Monolithâ€ is a  trudging, acoustic doom rocker that recalls _The Mantle_  in its use of the space between every heart-wrenching note,  guitarist/vocalist John Haughmâ€™s rasp mellowing out into blankets of  chanting when the mood demands.
> 18 minute centerpiece â€œBlack Lake NidstÃ¥ngâ€ is almost an album in  itself, its eerie field recordings, croaking analog synths and  meditative central melody would provide a perfect soundtrack for the  classic black and white films the band members often reference in  interviews and samples. Itâ€™s all so haunting, rich and densely gorgeous  that new listeners may need a few spins before it all sets in, but  veteran fans know exactly what theyâ€™re in for: Another stunning display  of craftsmanship from the most important metal export America has to  offer. There are bands who experiment in an obvious and desperate  attempt to be different, and there are those who do it because itâ€™s the  essence of their art. Only Agalloch could make perfection sound so  effortless.
> 10/10




FOR FUCK'S SAKE WOULD YOU FUCKING LEAK ALREADY FOR THE LIFE OF ME


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 26, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Side note:
> Conducting From the Grave's new album Revenants came out today, and I'm in love with it. I've never heard a band make such an improvement from one album to the next(though I still love their debut album).


 
Sumerian Records got butthurt about the entire album being on youtube the day it was released and had it removed.


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (Oct 26, 2010)

So Control Denied's Fragile Art of Existence reissue was released today. I got the limited 3CD version. Overall, the tracks seem a bit more compressed than the original release, but there is less clipping overall, it feels like. It probably doesn't help that the original release was not very dynamic anyway.

It's a good release, though. 10/10 for the 2 discs of demo tracks (Chuck singing!!).


----------



## aiden749 (Oct 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> ouch, are you immortal too? please say yes.



you bet your ass I am


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 27, 2010)

So that band I posted the other day, Eyeless, has become my favorite progressive metal band. I've never heard so much variety from a 5 song EP.

Such an amazing blend of melody, technicality, ambiance, and plain heaviness.

They have their whole EP on myspace, and I seriously recommend everyone that reads this go listen to it.
http://www.myspace.com/eyelessdeath


----------



## Hir (Oct 27, 2010)

aiden749 said:


> you bet your ass I am


 hell yeah! *puts you in an oversized blender* weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

oh and I'm obsessed with Agalloch yet again. for life~

a pre-order is now up for the new album that comes with a shirt, ordering it tonight.


----------



## aiden749 (Oct 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> hell yeah! *puts you in an oversized blender* weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> oh and I'm obsessed with Agalloch yet again. for life~
> 
> a pre-order is now up for the new album that comes with a shirt, ordering it tonight.


 
yo I haven't listened to that new Korn album yet, I heard it sux balls and that it's awesome. have u heard it yet?

also I'm guessing you meant the band "immortal" right?


----------



## Hir (Oct 27, 2010)

no, read this page since you don't get the joke.


----------



## aiden749 (Oct 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> no, read this page since you don't get the joke.


 
totally got the joke ahead of time, thought it had dual meaning


----------



## Hir (Oct 27, 2010)

listening to blut aus nord~~

[yt]IQiDiXVgXCs[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Oct 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> a pre-order is now up for the new album that comes with a shirt, ordering it tonight.


 
CD or LP?


----------



## Aeturnus (Oct 27, 2010)

Lately I've been listening to Acid Bath and Crowbar. One of these days I'm going have to broaden my Sludge Metal library and buy stuff from EyeHateGod, The Melvins, and whoever else.


----------



## Hir (Oct 27, 2010)

Aden said:


> CD or LP?


 cd >:

*Agalloch - The Official Page                       We've gotten  reports that say if you come across a download link for the new album  you either end up with the a virus or the new Dream Theater.  We're not  sure which is worse.*




oh agalloch :3c


----------



## Hir (Oct 27, 2010)

oh also Triptykon have a new EP out along with a new music video

[yt]xrRi25jZRFY[/yt]

it's pretty good, check it out.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 27, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Don't get mad, but I don't believe half of this, and I'm sure I'm not alone.


 Sure, which parts? One's a single artist, one's a duet, and the rest are actually bands.


----------



## Aden (Oct 27, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> *Agalloch - The Official Page                       We've gotten  reports that say if you come across a download link for the new album  you either end up with the a virus or the new Dream Theater.  We're not  sure which is worse.*
> 
> oh agalloch :3c


 
honestly the newest DT was a step up from their other recent albums
but yeah


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 27, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> One's a single artist, one's a duet


 
In that case I've done a lot of shit.

Gotta love laying on the floor stoned with my head resting on my floor monitor staring at the ceiling busting out some improv jazz.
God, I miss that.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm sure all you hipster faggots have already heard this but I'm posting it anyway :V .

[yt]7WPBMcdeQYA&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 28, 2010)

Also.

[yt]MBecEmwNM18[/yt]


----------



## Sedit (Oct 28, 2010)

Darkhavenz0r said:


> So Control Denied's Fragile Art of Existence reissue was released today. I got the limited 3CD version. Overall, the tracks seem a bit more compressed than the original release, but there is less clipping overall, it feels like. It probably doesn't help that the original release was not very dynamic anyway.
> 
> It's a good release, though. 10/10 for the 2 discs of demo tracks (Chuck singing!!).



Nice!!!  I'll have to grab that one up!   Love that record.  Plus, my original is getting fairly worn (well, the case is shot, anyway....but any excuse really).

Supposedly the Control Denied album, "When Man and Machine Collide" is coming out soon.  This news is right from Chucks family.


----------



## Sedit (Oct 28, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> oh also Triptykon have a new EP out along with a new music video
> 
> [yt]xrRi25jZRFY[/yt]
> 
> it's pretty good, check it out.



ALREADY!???!?!?

Must get....NOW!!!!!

*TomGWarriorsturbates*


----------



## Aden (Oct 28, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I'm sure all you hipster faggots have already heard this but I'm posting it anyway :V .


 
Apparently there's rumors of a new album coming sometime soon

\I kept waiting for other songs on the album to live up to A Survey / The Expulsion but it never really happened :c


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 28, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> In that case I've done a lot of shit.
> 
> Gotta love laying on the floor stoned with my head resting on my floor monitor staring at the ceiling busting out some improv jazz.
> God, I miss that.


Thats whats up, man. Hey when are you guys playing in Texas?


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 28, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Thats whats up, man. Hey when are you guys playing in Texas?


 
As soon as I get a new neck for my Jackson, practice enough to get all the rust off my fingers from not playing in forever, find a new drummer that's not a lying piece of shit thief, raise enough funds to actually tour that far, record our full length so people have a reason to come see us(or even have any idea who we are), and get more merch printed.

Basically, probably never haha.




Whitenoise said:


> I'm sure all you hipster faggots have already heard this but I'm posting it anyway :V .


 
I have never heard of them before in my life, but I dig it a lot.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 29, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> [yt]xrRi25jZRFY[/yt]


 Am I the only one who thinks the video is really silly? I mean, almost Immortal silly? I love Tom Warrior and Triptykon is a pretty fucking sweet band, but I keep getting this emo vibe from everything he's done recently, like his hilariously insane blog.

But despite all of this, I still enjoy his music and that EP is a must buy for me.


----------



## Hir (Oct 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the video is really silly? I mean, almost Immortal silly? I love Tom Warrior and Triptykon is a pretty fucking sweet band, but I keep getting this emo vibe from everything he's done recently, like his hilariously insane blog.
> 
> But despite all of this, I still enjoy his music and that EP is a must buy for me.


 when he was whispering to the crucifix i couldn't contain laughter but I like the video otherwise and the song


ANYWAY

NEW AGALLOCH SONG POSTED

AND IT'S REALLY GOOD

YEAH SERIOUSLY SHOCKER RIGHT

http://stereogum.com/560291/hear-ag...h-john-haughm/franchises/haunting-the-chapel/


----------



## Spectral0 (Oct 30, 2010)

[yt]Y87bVC8tG2Q[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Oct 31, 2010)

hooooooly fuck i found this in a sludge list and I was like "wait this is doom what"

then I listened to it and it's fucking incredible

[yt]La-6K0uT8Gk[/yt]


----------



## pearlhead (Nov 1, 2010)

Favorite Band Ever? Probably Godflesh.

Favorite genre. Industrial Metal


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 1, 2010)

EDGE OF SANITY ARE FUCKING PLAGIARISTS

[yt]mmFdt8ggBeQ[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Nov 1, 2010)

pearlhead said:


> Favorite Band Ever? Probably Godflesh.
> 
> Favorite genre. Industrial Metal


 streetcleaner is great

BLEED DRY MANKIND

also NEW AGALLOCH SONG YEAH

GHOST OF THE MIDWINTER FIRESSSS

http://www.vivahaterecords.com/agalloch/


----------



## Aquin (Nov 2, 2010)

Symphonic Metal, Power Metal, Epic Metal, and Electronic-Metal.

I like some others including gothic, but i have to be in the mood for certain things.

Lately my interest in the electronic-metal genre (Celldweller, Blue Stahli, Deprogrammed, etc), has peaked since these artists do everything themselves. 

I like shit you don't hear on the radio every single day.


----------



## Hir (Nov 2, 2010)

celldweller are hardly metal. I like some of his tracks but he's pretty far from metal.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 2, 2010)

I think I just found the best grindcore (or whatever it's supposed to be) song of the year.

[yt]FFSou3dRwDo[/yt]


----------



## Spectral0 (Nov 3, 2010)

[yt]ayF7-c1w2n8[/yt]


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 3, 2010)

[video=youtube;Ax4Y9cb09yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ax4Y9cb09yw[/video]


----------



## Hir (Nov 4, 2010)

the new Agalloch leaked

it's incredible

AOTY


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 5, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> also NEW AGALLOCH SONG YEAH
> 
> GHOST OF THE MIDWINTER FIRESSSS
> 
> http://www.vivahaterecords.com/agalloch/


 Wait, I'm confused. Where's the metal?


----------



## Hir (Nov 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Wait, I'm confused. Where's the metal?


 right there actually, just pushed back a bit

the other tracks are much more "metal"


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 5, 2010)

Alice Cooper
Brutal Planet

GO LOOK IT UP ITS AWESOME

oh pageking


----------



## Gerjis (Nov 7, 2010)

I am sure you guys have seen both of these but here they are again anyway.
[video=youtube;chiVMrWMHko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chiVMrWMHko[/video]
[video=youtube;Y24MmylTeY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y24MmylTeY4[/video]
Also for those of you who have trouble with fast metal he is a song for you.
[video=youtube;KMc8fGBFeq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMc8fGBFeq0[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 7, 2010)

My current favorite song:

[yt]qGtYqQ_S2Aw[/yt]


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 8, 2010)

Arma Angelus. I've known about them for a while now. The longer version of this song is beast but I can't find it. It was on their myspace a while ago. I doubt it's changed. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOFYKKVkppA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Sedit (Nov 9, 2010)

I feel compelled to point out that I, myself, in fact have a new record out.  Tis true.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/hollow-man/id402345870?i=402345975&ign-mpt=uo=4

My style is sort of a mix of stuff.  Mostly gothic doom/death metal, but there's elements of black metal and whatnot here and there as well.

Sorry for the spammage, but I suppose it IS relevant to the thread.


----------



## Aden (Nov 9, 2010)

Sedit said:


> http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/hollow-man/id402345870?i=402345975&ign-mpt=uo=4


 
They're all explicit. _Think of the children_


----------



## Sedit (Nov 9, 2010)

Aden said:


> They're all explicit. _Think of the children_


 
Yeah, but that may just be overly cautionary on my part.  Though there's some "foul language" here and there, pretty much all of the tracks contain references to suicide, murder, and generally anti-social/misanthropic behavior. Cuz I'm such a fun guy!


----------



## Hir (Nov 9, 2010)

Do you have anything outside of iTunes? Get a Bandcamp bro.


----------



## Sedit (Nov 10, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Do you have anything outside of iTunes? Get a Bandcamp bro.


 
Not familiar with Bandcamp.  I'll look into it.

But yes...I'm allover the place:
Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Frozen-Twilig..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1289327656&sr=301-1

Last FM:
http://www.last.fm/music/Nadir+Eclipse/Frozen+In+A+Twilight+Hell

EMusic:
http://www.emusic.com/album/Nadir-Eclipse-Frozen-In-A-Twilight-Hell-MP3-Download/12216610.html

...with more pending.

I'll also be selling physical copies of the album in about a month as well.  Some of which I'll be selling directly.


----------



## Spectral0 (Nov 10, 2010)

I lol'd

[yt]d5cOOaQ-8Ic[/yt]


----------



## Sedit (Nov 11, 2010)

Spectral0 said:


> I lol'd
> 
> [yt]d5cOOaQ-8Ic[/yt]


 


Funny!

I saw this in the related videos and it had me fucking rolling!

[yt]6-Blb1ozmrM[/yt]


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 11, 2010)

[yt]5dL5ltXDhrs[/yt]


----------



## [ajn] (Nov 14, 2010)

Opeth is my favorite

I've seen: 
-Summer Slaughter Tour 2010 w/ Carnifex, The Faceless, Decrepit Birth, The Red Chord, All Shall Perish, and more
-Arch Enemy w/ Mutiny Within, Exodus, and Arsis
-Despised Icon Farewell Tour 2010 w/ Misery Index, Culling The Weak, Revocation, etc.
-and some non-metal concerts as well

My favorite genres are Technical/Melodic/Progressive Death Metal, Metalcore, Nu Metal, Alternative Metal, Deathcore, Thrash Death, etc.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dlNA1GNk_Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player
I went to the Bullet for Pretty Boy debut cd release show Friday. They said that that was the last time they were going to play that song live but they told me they'd still play it in Longview.


----------



## Spectral0 (Nov 16, 2010)

Sedit said:


> Funny!
> 
> I saw this in the related videos and it had me fucking rolling!
> 
> [yt]6-Blb1ozmrM[/yt]


 I lol'd
Also, listening some of your music on youtube. It's actually quite good. I didn't expect much from someone advertising on furry forum:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Sedit (Nov 21, 2010)

Spectral0 said:


> I lol'd
> Also, listening some of your music on youtube. It's actually quite good. I didn't expect much from someone advertising on furry forum:-D:-D:-D


 
Thanx!  Glad to hear it!

Yeah...I suppose I'm a strange beast in that regard....but in this community, there's all types.  Which I think is pretty awesome.

As for Youtube....I'm hoping to have an official video up and showing VERY soon.  I just gotta do some final filming...hopefully tomorrow.  Nothing special, as I have no budget at all...but hopefully at least more interesting than the glorified slide shows I got up right now.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Nov 21, 2010)

After the Burial's new album 'In Dreams' just leaked a little over an hour ago, finally.

This.
Is fucking amazing.

[yt]vl_bYKX5evk[/yt]

I give it 2 days before Sumerian Records demands that the album is taken off Youtube.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 21, 2010)

Silly Shred, nothing "gets leaked", like it's an accident or something, and two - Sounds like every other death/metalcore band.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Nov 21, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Sounds like every other death/metalcore band.


 
That's odd, this sounds nothing like Suicide Silence, Carnifex, or Chelsea Grin. Perhaps you're just hearing things instead of the song that's playing.


Also, Sumerian Records likes to have shit removed from sites that you don't have to pay to hear the songs, so I'm pretty sure they're not part of it, though the band themselves might be.


edit: because I have nothing better to do but be a smartass:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpgAxcvbkUQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJJrIQsCTcQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao-DglbkzUU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J34TSmC6r_o&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88JCVFI9iFI

THOSE are bands that all sound pretty much the same and I'm still failing to hear how After the Burial sounds exactly like any of them. Regardless of what you think, they put a lot of not only skill, but knowledge and heart into their musical compositions. The only reason they're technically progressive metalcore is the fact that they have breakdowns, and their vocal style. They use more variety in styles and riffage than most bands in any genre of metal, mostly progressive and djent, with a touch of melodeath from time to time. Metalcore is only a small influence for them.

[yt]rWIMRb6l8bo[/yt]

I will defend these dudes until I die.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 21, 2010)

I loves you Shreddy. Especially compared to all the other holes on this furum...I went there.

Also, suck on some of these...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7jDteevHpU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 21, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> The only reason they're...metalcore is the fact that they have breakdowns, and their vocal style.
> I will defend these dudes until I die.


 
Defend them from what? They're death/metalcore, no question about it. You're reading far far deeper into what I'm not saying, while admitting I'm right :v


----------



## [ajn] (Nov 22, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> That's odd, this sounds nothing like Suicide Silence, Carnifex, or Chelsea Grin. Perhaps you're just hearing things instead of the song that's playing.
> 
> 
> Also, Sumerian Records likes to have shit removed from sites that you don't have to pay to hear the songs, so I'm pretty sure they're not part of it, though the band themselves might be.
> ...


 
Can't believe I've never heard After The Burials music, it's amazing. Fucking EPIC solos and breakdowns.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 23, 2010)

So I just listened to Sodom's In War and Pieces album, which was released in Europe a few days ago (and sadly won't get a US release until January 2011), so I might tell y'all what I think about it.

It's better than their last album (not counting "The Final Sign of Evil") but it's not really the Sodom that I grew to love. The songs are a bit too slow to be Sodom, IMO, but they've still got the really heavy and dark Sodom sound. An exception would be the awesome song "Knarrenheinz", which is their most intense song since "I Am The War" from their M-16 album.
[yt]wgEYqWXR9hY[/yt]

There was another really fast song as well, "Murder One", but that one was only released on the limited Vinyl edition. That's too bad, because it was also pretty fucking sweet.

It's a perfectly passable Sodom album, but I hope they get back to an emphasis on speed on their next album. I'd like to hear something as brutal and heavy as Tapping the Vein or Code Red again. I still recommend this one, though.


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 29, 2010)

It's not quite 'heavy metal', but there's certain parts of The Rite of Spring that can most defiantly put most, if not all, metal music to shame.

[video=youtube;9uMfXh4OOx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uMfXh4OOx8[/video]

Of course that's only one part of the song.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Nov 29, 2010)

My kind of crowd >:3

I have too many favorites to list, but I my top genres are Melodic Black Metal and Symphonic Metal


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 30, 2010)

Iudicium_86 said:


> Melodic Black Metal


 How does that even make sense? Black Metal is like, one of the least melodic music genres ever.

What kind of retarded sub-genres will people think of next, melodic grindcore? :V


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Nov 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> How does that even make sense? Black Metal is like, one of the least melodic music genres ever.



[video=youtube;Fu_lqfuJykE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fu_lqfuJykE[/video] 

[video=youtube;T1q9xD7of_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1q9xD7of_Y[/video]

[video=youtube;EXUf8WPaJxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXUf8WPaJxs[/video]

[video=youtube;HbF3YySxMOY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbF3YySxMOY[/video]

[video=youtube;MvM6scP70Yo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvM6scP70Yo[/video]

[video=youtube;zLisUMiZWIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLisUMiZWIk[/video]

[video=youtube;BYgSV-7S078]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYgSV-7S078[/video]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 30, 2010)

Iudicium_86 said:


> shitload of music


 My point was that it's not really Black Metal if it's melodic. Besides, it's possible for metal to be melodic without having an annoying keyboard in the background.

Oh, and that Catamenia band didn't even sound like Black Metal, it sounded like Linkin fucking Park.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> My point was that it's not really Black Metal if it's melodic. Besides, it's possible for metal to be melodic without having an annoying keyboard in the background.
> 
> *Oh, and that Catamenia band didn't even sound like Black Metal, it sounded like Linkin fucking Park.*



Lol'd fucking hard.

I think melodic is kind of a useless term when it comes to music, being as subjective as it is. Black metal can be melodic, or at least what I would consider melodic, and still sound like black metal. It's unfortunate that melodic in metal circles usually means pussyfied beyond all recognition and then drenched in do nothing synths.


----------



## Aden (Nov 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> My point was that it's not really Black Metal if it's melodic.


 
don't most black metal bands have a tremolo-picked _melody_ for the lead guitar? Even if it's only one note change every bar it can still be considered a melody; therefore, melodic


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 30, 2010)

Aden said:


> don't most black metal bands have a tremolo-picked _melody_ for the lead guitar? Even if it's only one note change every bar it can still be considered a melody; therefore, melodic


 I know that, I simply mean "melodic" by how most metalhead idiots define the word; shitty guitar riffs and CONSTANT KEYBOARD NOISES. Metal should be fast, loud, and heavy, so I don't see what the point is in pussifying the sound like that.


----------



## Hir (Nov 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I know that, I simply mean "melodic" by how most metalhead idiots define the word; shitty guitar riffs and CONSTANT KEYBOARD NOISES.


 that's _symphonic_, aka, shit


Kellie Gator said:


> Metal should be fast, loud, and heavy,


doom metal doesn't agree with you saying it should be fast


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 30, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> that's _symphonic_, aka, shit


I guess I should've said "and/or". I hate "melodic" metal just as much because it's also pussified metal most of the time.


DarkNoctus said:


> doom metal doesn't agree with you saying it should be fast


 And that's why I can't sit through a single doom metal song that doesn't have Tom Warrior in it.


----------



## Hir (Nov 30, 2010)

tom warrior doesn't really do doom metal. he takes the influences however.


----------



## xRezRaptorx (Nov 30, 2010)

Whats your favorite metal band ever?
I have SOOO many...my FAVORITE bands would have to be whitechapel, august burns red, veil of maya, acacia strain, a day to remember <3<3

Favored genre of metal?
deathcore, metalcore, twostep, tech/math metal

concerts you've gone to?
ive only been to 2 :'(, I saw lamb of god, JOB, and gwar in concert, and I have seen ion dissonace and beneath the massacre in concert

you can go to my youtube channel anytime in my profile, i cover a few metal songs, and feedback would be appreciated =^^=


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 30, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> tom warrior doesn't really do doom metal. he takes the influences however.


 Well, I'd listen to his music even if it was Doom Metal. He's just that awesome.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 30, 2010)

xRezRaptorx said:


> Whats your favorite metal band ever?
> I have SOOO many...my FAVORITE bands would have to be whitechapel, august burns red, veil of maya, acacia strain, a day to remember <3<3
> 
> Favored genre of metal?
> ...


 
This post made me sad ... so sad.


(Note: Almost none of the listed is metal)


----------



## blackedsoul (Nov 30, 2010)

hmmm.. right now for me its Disturbed


----------



## Kellie Gator (Dec 3, 2010)

I honestly apologize for talking about this band all the time, but I just found out that Sodom's current drummer, Bobby Schottkowski, has left the band. Well, fuck, this is kinda depressing. It was such a stable line-up, they've been together for like, 13-15 years.

Oh well, Sodom has a good history with drummers, so I'm sure they'll find a good replacement. I'm kind of hoping that Atomic Steiff will rejoin, but he seems to be doing fine in Holy Moses.


----------



## Hir (Dec 3, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> hmmm.. right now for me its Disturbed


 no


----------



## Aden (Dec 3, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> no


 
Well, the thread _is_ titled "Heavy metal (*or no metal at all*)..."


----------



## Hir (Dec 4, 2010)

woah when did that happen? didn't notice until now o:


----------



## Aden (Dec 4, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> woah when did that happen? didn't notice until now o:


 
It's always been that way |3


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 7, 2010)

My current favorite song. Celestial Furnace from them is also good.

[yt]BURUWXNAIv0[/yt]

Melodic death is one of my favorite genres, too.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 7, 2010)

A Person said:


> My current favorite song. Celestial Furnace from them is also good.
> 
> [yt]BURUWXNAIv0[/yt]
> 
> Melodic death is one of my favorite genres, too.


 
That has got to be the weirdest line up I've ever heard. The vocalist bounces from hardcore, to screamo vocals (and back), and has death metal back up vocals mixed in with singing. The band is defintely melodic, but their vocalists need to pick a winnar :v

The song was fairly enjoyable though, albeit the vocals kinda put me off >.> I'm sorta interested in looking thru their archive to see what comes up.


----------



## Vitek (Dec 7, 2010)

Whats your favorite metal band ever?

Children of Bodom

Favored genre of metal?

Death Metal/Metalcore

concerts you've gone to?

Saving Able, Shinedown, Buckcherry, A7X, The Sword, Down, Metallica, All That Remains, Atreyu, Korn, Slipknot, Static-X, X-Factor-1, The Devil Wears Prada, Miss May I, Your Demise, Children of Bodom, Clutch, Black Label Society, Dirge Within, Whitechapel, Chimaira, Trivium, Daath, This or The Apocalypse, Impending Doom, Born of Osiris, and Asking Alexandria.


----------



## foxxyboy (Dec 7, 2010)

lol this is like the heavy from tf2
we could have heavy music BABABABABAM SAND VICH


----------



## Aden (Dec 7, 2010)

Just posting here so we don't have three awful posts in a row. I hear when that happens the thread breaks.


----------



## foxxyboy (Dec 7, 2010)

Aden said:


> Just posting here so we don't have three awful posts in a row. I hear when that happens the thread breaks.


 
well dont, i was only suggesting we make music for the heavy in team fortress


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 7, 2010)

So, God Dethroned's new concept album is pretty awesome; Under the Sign of the Iron Cross - About WWI. 

I'm just tuning in, and the album is pretty awesome - I just need to find the physical album for better quality.


----------



## Hir (Dec 8, 2010)

the new Amia Venera Landscape is fucking awesome

it's post-hardcore with a lot of sludge and ambient influences

maybe not metal but if you listen to it it's close enough

check it out~


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 8, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> That has got to be the weirdest line up I've ever heard. The vocalist bounces from hardcore, to screamo vocals (and back), and has death metal back up vocals mixed in with singing. The band is defintely melodic, but their vocalists need to pick a winnar :v
> 
> The song was fairly enjoyable though, albeit the vocals kinda put me off >.> I'm sorta interested in looking thru their archive to see what comes up.



Ah. I like everything about it, though. Even the vocals.

Here's Celestial Furnace, another one of their good ones that I like. Might be a little similar to the other I put in terms of vocals.

[yt]Qp3hqJij0AI[/yt]


----------



## Lapdog (Dec 8, 2010)

Woah, crap. This thing still goin'?


----------



## Sedit (Dec 10, 2010)

Anybody here ever hear Melechesh?  Awesome band!  Just been like forever since they released a new record, but they finally did:

[yt]Le3ORwNklkU[/yt]

[yt]omMNYVgXUh8[/yt]


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 10, 2010)

A Person said:


> Ah. I like everything about it, though. Even the vocals.
> 
> Here's Celestial Furnace, another one of their good ones that I like. Might be a little similar to the other I put in terms of vocals.


 
Yeah, that song wasn't nearly as good, but the random selection of vocals is so odd :v He's like Jamie Jasta (Hatebreed), Randy Blythe(Lamb of God), and Corey Taylor(SlipKnot), mixed in with some screamofag. Weeeeird. Only band I've heard where the vocalist doesn't really stick to one or two styles.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 10, 2010)

Sedit said:


> Anybody here ever hear Melechesh?  Awesome band!  Just been like forever since they released a new record, but they finally did:
> 
> [video]


 
Never heard of them. That first song was alright. Didn't listen to the other, though.


----------



## Sedit (Dec 10, 2010)

A Person said:


> Never heard of them. That first song was alright. Didn't listen to the other, though.


 
Their good stuff.  Fairly unique in sound too, as they incorporate tonalities of music from their homeland, Israel.  Which they've since had to relocate away from due to continual harassment from authorities.  Apparently black metal is frowned upon in the middle east...?  ( -set's sarcasm to stun- )


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 13, 2010)

Sedit said:


> Their good stuff.  Fairly unique in sound too, as they incorporate tonalities of music from their homeland, Israel.  Which they've since had to relocate away from due to continual harassment from authorities.  Apparently black metal is frowned upon in the middle east...?  ( -set's sarcasm to stun- )


 
Yeah, I could definitely hear some of that stuff. Sounded like Egypt or something at the beginning.

Here's a song I just heard this weekend. My step-brother had it playing on his Xbox as he was playing Splatterhouse and then on his NHL game. I took a liking to the song.

[yt]sP2umYUMCko[/yt]


And since that Melechesh song reminded me of Nile:

[yt]44jRUTKDLYI[/yt]


----------



## mtlrdnt (Jan 5, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Whats your favorite metal band ever?
> 
> Favored genre of metal?



My favorite band is without a doubt Behemoth. it was those guys that helped me get into metal in the first place

And my favorite metal genera is black metal. odd coming from a guy living in the desert to enjoy the frostbitten raw sound of black metal


----------



## Namba (Jan 5, 2011)

Favorite metal band... it's probably Botch
Metalcore/mathcore's gotta be my favorite...

I guess that kinda toes the line for metal, really.


----------



## Hir (Jan 9, 2011)

sup guys, what have you been listening to in the absence of faf?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 9, 2011)

Lots of Led Zeppelin and AC/DC.


----------



## Hir (Jan 9, 2011)

i've been listening to a shitload of wolves in the throne room lately, along with the new earth album which rules :]


----------



## Sedit (Jan 9, 2011)

I know these guys have been getting alot of hype lately, but I just checked them out.  Pretty good, old-school metal.  Definitely Merciful Fate inspired....as has been said to death, but it's true, and it's not a bad thing.  Cool stage presence too.

So yah....the band I'm talking about is Ghost:
[yt]vtc-paDjG9g[/yt]


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 9, 2011)

Right now I'm listening to a mixture of Megadeth and Lair of the Minotaur.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 10, 2011)

<3

[yt]TNDJey8mIA0[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Jan 11, 2011)

holy fucking hell

new moonsorrow track and it's so so so so soo goooooddddddddd

[yt]NtALnsA9EW4[/yt]
[yt]MeBZlvmO6Us[/yt]

they're my favourite band for a reason :333


----------



## Aden (Jan 11, 2011)

[yt]rgLMOgzMiaY[/yt]


----------



## eatitfreakbags (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not reading through all 89 threads but i hope a few people have given Slayer, Pantera, Metallica and Disturbed a mention

On the no heavy metal section i think i shall say one sentence

Welcome to Bucketheadland!


----------



## Aden (Jan 11, 2011)

eatitfreakbags said:


> I'm not reading through all 89 threads but i hope a few people have given Slayer, Pantera, Metallica and *Disturbed* a mention


 
Oh, believe me, they have. They have a lot.
:I


----------



## Hir (Jan 11, 2011)

eatitfreakbags said:


> I'm not reading through all 89 threads but i hope a few people have given Slayer, Pantera, Metallica and Disturbed a mention
> 
> On the no heavy metal section i think i shall say one sentence
> 
> Welcome to Bucketheadland!


this thread is a thread for discovery

everybody has heard of those bands

why drudge them up


----------



## Namba (Jan 11, 2011)

The Chariot, beyotch!
David de la Hoz


----------



## Hir (Jan 13, 2011)

oooh new Burzum album announced, kvlt

it's called Fallen and will be released in March apparently

http://www.sputnikmusic.com/news.php?newsid=16647


----------



## Aden (Jan 13, 2011)

It's Burzday! \:3/

But man, dude works fast


----------



## Hir (Jan 13, 2011)

he used to p. much release something yearly so I guess we can expect one in 2012 as well :3!


----------



## Aden (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, quantity doesn't always mean a lack in quality



> like a cross between 'Belus' and something new... The sound is more dynamic â€“ we mastered the album as if it was classical music â€“ and I was more experimental than I was on 'Belus' in all respects.



Looking forward to this


----------



## Hir (Jan 13, 2011)

yeah definitely, i'm really looking forward to itttttt


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 15, 2011)

all my friends are going death

[yt]o8Vd1ek23tI[/yt]
[yt]SnNhltMFv4Q[/yt]
[yt]IboQ1_aog9A[/yt]


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 15, 2011)

Metallicrap, Slayer, Pantera and Disturbed.. what's so great about those four?

Here's a song that screams to be blared on your stereo:

[video=youtube;_N8qNJyw5cs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N8qNJyw5cs[/video]

Shame the sound quality sucks.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 15, 2011)

I got into Black Sabbath and Dio recently but  also found another stoner gem named Broken Clown.

http://www.freemetalalbums.com/?p=31801
http://www.freemetalalbums.com/?p=31800

I also wish people would stop bringing up bullshit bands like Metallica, Slayer, Disturbed and Pantera...we know who they are, we do not need to know about them any more than some teenage girls who keep talking about Bieber and not any other "pop" music artists who are famous and ubiquitous.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 20, 2011)

[yt]cjUepb3V98g[/yt]

_Razor blades are everywhere 
They'll help me through my despair 
Horizontal slashes-the wrist 
Bleed, purge, my final bliss _

I'm coming home, y'all
See you on the other side


----------



## Sedit (Jan 21, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> [yt]cjUepb3V98g[/yt]
> 
> _Razor blades are everywhere
> They'll help me through my despair
> ...


 
Nice!  I'm liking this band...I will seek out more.


Also just recently discovered this band.  Features ex Type-O drummer, Sal.

[yt]vYcgqCYwcR4[/yt]

[yt]3Q9zJ-_dVEI[/yt]

By far not the brutalist stuff in this thread....but it's just so dark, moody, and morbid.  Kinda like a darker Alice In Chains.  I love shit like this.


----------



## Hir (Jan 21, 2011)

listened to this last night with Aden, it's p. good

[yt]nGvaPK2WgDQ[/yt]


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 22, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> [yt]cjUepb3V98g[/yt]
> 
> _Razor blades are everywhere
> They'll help me through my despair
> ...



First sludge CD I ever bought, it's their best I think.

[yt]xhwaXKs6wik[/yt]

[yt]8QWnS2tf1oA[/yt]


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 22, 2011)

Holy shit someone finally posted this.

[yt]lomgYXJ3AhU[/yt]


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 22, 2011)

Who's ready for some Italian tech death?

[yt]H2EbqLtaB6Q[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Jan 22, 2011)

Damn... The Dillinger Escape Plan - Panasonic Youth
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGNb-YT5ECA[/yt]
If this isn't brutal, I don't know what is.


----------



## Hir (Jan 23, 2011)

viking/black/post-metal? neurosis + primordial? bring it the fuck on.

[yt]qTj4z4-Cq-I[/yt]


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 28, 2011)

Oi, Aden/Noctus. I happened upon these bands and thought they might be obscure and annoying enough to appeal to your hipster sensibilities :V .

[yt]kjwIuA1KJUg[/yt]

[yt]WRp_uGa7INc[/yt]

Also I like this a lot.

[yt]OXKywSmsuPg[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Jan 28, 2011)

Botch - Micaragua
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLHF417Bz9c&feature=related[/yt]
The only thing these guys botched was the day they broke up... oh, by the way, I can't see what you guys are posting 'cause my browser is so screwed right now... maybe leave a link with the window?


----------



## Aden (Jan 28, 2011)

Whitenoise said:


> [Rahu]
> 
> Also I like this a lot.
> 
> [Tronus Abyss]


 
Those were nice and I want them


----------



## Hir (Jan 28, 2011)

Already have Njiqahdda. Thanks for Rahu though, they sound great.

Also samples of the new Burzum were uploaded c: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fallen/dp/B004KVY5QU/ref=sr_shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296061344&sr=301-1


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 31, 2011)

[yt]3cmtl74bfEs[/yt]


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 1, 2011)

One of the coolest and most unique bands in metal. The fact that they're largely unknown is fucking criminal.

[yt]puRlfmsFyMo[/yt]


----------



## sek-x... (Feb 1, 2011)

Acacia Strain destroys everything. Seriously Wormwood has to be the heaviest album ever. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWjrGh4TLV0

By the way anybody like good hardcore like blood for blood?


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 2, 2011)

[yt]RqSqC9pAgho[/yt]

[yt]IfbRNOW3CXs[/yt]

Beautiful, forgotten gems from the 80-90's.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 4, 2011)

Someone here is bound to talk shit because it's not "true kvlt metalz \m/"

But this is an amazing 3 part song. Splendid fusion of prog, metal, and some sort of hardcore.

[yt]2GGPFioA8Wc[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Feb 4, 2011)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> [yt]2GGPFioA8Wc[/yt]


 
Despite the chugging, I am okay with this


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 4, 2011)

Some French metal with socialist overtones is in order

[video=youtube;3xvcc8cCgko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xvcc8cCgko[/video]

Edit: curse you, Sony Entertainment.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;rH9h4HXbRa4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH9h4HXbRa4&feature=related[/video]
Another shitty longview, Texas skinny jean band. lol Theyre cool though. 

Also, I like your new avatar Aden.


----------



## xtreme2252 (Feb 5, 2011)

Favourite genre is probably Industrial Metal.
Favourite industrial metal band is Ministry.
Favourite band ever is Nine Inch Nails.
Missed my chance to see an NIN concert though when I moved to Prince Rupert :< Oh well, maybe they'll come back sometime.

Also like Megadeth, Testament, Iced Earth and System of a Down, although SoaD is an experimental-ish band.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 5, 2011)

Aden said:


> Despite the chugging, I am okay with this


 
I figured you would be


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 7, 2011)

satan saved me

he brought me back to earth

[yt]TK5y4dslqfU[/yt]

sometimes the earth opens up and swallows people whole


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 7, 2011)

Good to see you back Load Blown.

[yt]uOlQcTfcshk[/yt]

[yt]w0jcXegAaI4[/yt]


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 9, 2011)

This is probably the most metal thing I've ever wrote(depending on your definition of metal of course). 6/8 time for the win.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5231937


P.S. there's no breakdowns


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 9, 2011)

:V


----------



## Hir (Feb 9, 2011)

been getting into neurosis - the eye of every storm lately

also will check out the bands you posted whitenoise

hi LB |3


----------



## Aden (Feb 9, 2011)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> This is probably the most metal thing I've ever wrote(depending on your definition of metal of course). 6/8 time for the win.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5231937


 
I really want to get into it but the drum machine makes it hard :c


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 9, 2011)

Aden said:


> I really want to get into it but the drum machine makes it hard :c


 
I feel it, I've heard worse sounding fake drums though haha.


----------



## Hir (Feb 9, 2011)

me and aden listened to whalecore together C:


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 9, 2011)

This came in the mail yesterday and it's already, by a pretty wide margin, my favorite sludge CD.

[yt]l9uYhXYJf_I[/yt]


----------



## Valnyr (Feb 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GDW9MUO1Bg These guys are awesome!


----------



## Aden (Feb 9, 2011)

Why doesn't music from a band called Hammer Horde suck outright? I don't get it :c


----------



## Valnyr (Feb 9, 2011)

Was that a dis?


----------



## Hir (Feb 9, 2011)

kind of


----------



## Aden (Feb 9, 2011)

Valnyr said:


> Was that a dis?


 
just on their name


----------



## Valnyr (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey, its Viking Metal from Ohio, what do you expect. But despite the name, they are awesome!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 9, 2011)

i am the new metal/loud rock (as opposed to not very loud rock) director at the college radio station

so far we get shit from century media (lol) and relapse (who will always be pretty righteous no matter how much wanky tech death they put out) along with occasional stuff from epitaph (double lol) and alternative tentacles who is always very slow at sending us anything apparently

we also get stuff from roadrunner and victory (laffo) but since most of what they put out is awful we dont talk to them (not that century media has the greatest track record either)

if i had my way i would want to get stuff from hosptial productions and profound lore but i dont know if they would be able to send us anything considering 1.) they are tiny & 2.) we are very tiny

if you have any suggestions of good labels to send us stuff let me know

but anyways anyways
i want to get a dedicated noise and/or black metal label sending us stuff because i know i would play it on my totally awesome show 


so thats all the news thats fit to print


i dont know if yall like goregrind
but i was listening to this band a lot lately
negligent collateral collapse
they do a lot of songs about science and physics and junk
wicked awesome

[yt]K5K4wG29No4[/yt]

ive been really interested in lovecraft lately so if you know any good bands that do songs about his stories or the cthulhu mythos i would like to know about them

i may give portal another chance since bone awl finally stuck with me after 4 separate tries


----------



## Hir (Feb 9, 2011)

get throatruiner to send you stufffff


----------



## Aden (Feb 9, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> not that century media has the greatest track record either


 
You can never take away my love of Intronaut


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 9, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> *ive been really interested in lovecraft lately so if you know any good bands that do songs about his stories or the cthulhu mythos i would like to know about them*
> 
> i may give portal another chance since bone awl finally stuck with me after 4 separate tries



These are the only two I can think of off hand. I'll have to go through my CDs later on.

[yt]I5Mt6fKq6Hw[/yt]

[yt]5mbkODpGwmo[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Feb 9, 2011)

Whitenoise said:


> These are the only two I can think of off hand. I'll have to go through my CDs later on.
> 
> [yt]I5Mt6fKq6Hw[/yt]


 
whitenoise makes my hard drive cry for mercy yet again with another album download


----------



## Hir (Feb 9, 2011)

so yo whitenoise! I've been going through a bit of a doom/funeral doom/drone kind of thing, care to recommend stuff? i've found some great things from you before.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 9, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> whitenoise makes my hard drive cry for mercy yet again with another album download



:3



DarkNoctus said:


> so yo whitenoise! I've been going through a  bit of a doom/funeral doom/drone kind of thing, care to recommend stuff?  i've found some great things from you before.



I'll have to go over what I've found since this time last year when I sent you all those other bands. I'll do that while I look for bands for Load Blown.


----------



## Hir (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks :3


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 9, 2011)

I tend to be more into prog. metal.
I ignore most metal bands that just scream lyrics over heavy music. It's totally a game-changer when a metal singer actually knows how to sing, even harsh vocals needs a quality to it. (I don't care much about singing unless it sucks.)
And so I am a big Opeth fan. Nightwish, Amorphis, the first Eluveitie album, Tristania, Sonata Arctica...

Closure, by Opeth: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBZAUfMvZ50

Martin Lopez gives me drummer envy.


----------



## Hir (Feb 9, 2011)

^listen to Agalloch

[yt]PuPz7cMD3qs[/yt]


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 9, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> ^listen to Agalloch


 
You make an excellent point. Another album(s) I should go add to my collection!


----------



## Hir (Feb 9, 2011)

get all of them

i'm a big fanboy of agalloch, even got their logo tattooed on my forearm~


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 10, 2011)

Valnyr said:


> Hey, its Viking Metal from Ohio, what do you expect. But despite the name, they are awesome!


 

We have...viking metal here?


Since when? o.o




There's a sick blackened death metal band that just formed about a year or so from Cleveland called Cannibal Red. Other than that though most of Ohio tends to be metalcore, and typically generic metalcore. I mean, we're the home of Miss May I, The Devil Wears Prada, and Attack Attack...


----------



## Aden (Feb 10, 2011)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> I mean, we're the home of Miss May I, The Devil Wears Prada, and Attack Attack...


 
I am so sorry :c


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey Kellie :V .

[yt]b1-34XaOaBw[/yt]


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 10, 2011)

[yt]N5F1Qa23l4M[/yt]

An old goodie from '91, reminds me of Dismember and Grave.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 11, 2011)

[yt]zlcqyBnM_hk[/yt]

Shit bollix sound quality I know, but this is the only version of this song youtube.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 11, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> ^listen to Agalloch
> 
> [yt]PuPz7cMD3qs[/yt]


 
What do you mean "not available in your country"? I'm in America, we're the kings of everything. >:V


----------



## Aden (Feb 11, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> What do you mean "not available in your country"? I'm in America, we're the kings of everything. >:V


 
Which is weird because agalloch is an american band


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 11, 2011)

Aden said:


> Which is weird because agalloch is an american band


 
Fucking gypped dude... :<


----------



## Aden (Feb 11, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Fucking gypped dude... :<



This should work 



Spoiler: - spoilering this because I hate when embeds clog up my browser



[yt]6zNlkaNmS5w[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Feb 11, 2011)

Aden said:


> This should work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nooooooo that's the shit cut down version


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 13, 2011)

Aden said:


> I am so sorry :c


 
It wouldn't be so bad if the big bands we have here didn't put out the same album more than once. I don't have a problem generic metalcore, but I hate when a band puts out multiple albums with recycled riffs and the same overall sound/feel.


----------



## Zeik Etherwolf (Feb 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;bZZvNNU5AjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZZvNNU5AjQ[/video]


----------



## Zeik Etherwolf (Feb 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;Jag7oTemldY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jag7oTemldY[/video]


----------



## Hir (Feb 13, 2011)

^everyone and their grandma has seen that


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 13, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> ^everyone and their grandma has seen that


I'm at my grandma's because my parents are on their anniversary trip, and we're both watching it. She said shes already seen it.
[video=youtube;p54c26xcAU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p54c26xcAU0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]
This is somewhat metal. Not brootal though. 
Hey Darknuts. Long time no heated debate, right?


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 13, 2011)

Still entrenched deeply with doom and funeral doom metal... @__@


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 13, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Still entrenched deeply with doom and funeral doom metal... @__@


 What the fuck is funeral doom metal?


----------



## Hir (Feb 13, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> What the fuck is funeral doom metal?


 
mix of doom metal and death metal influences

synth heavy, wide use of low gutteral with very slow tempos

[yt]0eEPxYFYD4o[/yt]

like that

but synth isn't necessary

[yt]jKxaXu9gnNY[/yt]

sometimes it's a bit more airy and atmospheric

[yt]c_zG8QjrxYk[/yt]

like that



MichaelFoster said:


> Hey Darknuts. Long time no heated debate, right?


 
hey!! let's talk about Sunn O)))! :]

actually let's find something new!!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 13, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> hey!! let's talk about Sunn O)))! :]
> 
> actually let's find something new!!


 Well thanks to you dickholes I actually like "Alice" and "it took the night to believe". But yeah, they're old news. How often do they come out with albums? And I suck at finding new bands. This is where I get new bands. Have you heard of Black Body? They're pretty raw.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 13, 2011)

Zeik Etherwolf said:


> [video=youtube;bZZvNNU5AjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZZvNNU5AjQ[/video]



So this is christcore, it's so pathetic it's almost cute :3 .


----------



## Hir (Feb 13, 2011)

MichaelFoster said:


> Well thanks to you dickholes I actually like "Alice" and "it took the night to believe". But yeah, they're old news. How often do they come out with albums? And I suck at finding new bands. This is where I get new bands. Have you heard of Black Body? They're pretty raw.


 
they hinted at a new album coming out soon on Faceboo)))k. and uhh, no, never heard of Black Body.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 13, 2011)

Also, all you dronefags probably know about this already but just in case.

[yt]dRBYHacC-Bo[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Feb 13, 2011)

surprisingly I didn't

do now. like 4 minutes in and I already know I need this. I'll get the album that song is from, would you recommend any others?


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 13, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> surprisingly I didn't
> 
> do now. like 4 minutes in and I already know I need this. I'll get the album that song is from, would you recommend any others?


 
I'm buying Bliss and Void Inseparable right now, apparently after this CD they veer off into much more minimalist, experimental music.

Heavens Blaze Forth the Death of Princes might also be worth a look.


----------



## Hir (Feb 13, 2011)

i'll probably just move their discography then, thanks :]


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 13, 2011)

Might like this as well :V .

http://www.myspace.com/therealmrtyu/music/songs/pyre-15481006


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 13, 2011)

Fuck

I don't even 

D: ?

[yt]MGnWJoX5-Ug[/yt]


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 13, 2011)

OK, last one :V .

[yt]ksfWmJsQg4A[/yt]


----------



## ShayneBear (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm not a fan of heavy metal, but I LOVE symphonic metal.

Currently listening to:
Arcturus
After Forever


----------



## Hir (Feb 13, 2011)

i reviewed the new Falkenbach CD

http://www.sputnikmusic.com/review/41741/Falkenbach-Tiurida/


----------



## Aden (Feb 13, 2011)

ShayneBear said:


> I'm not a fan of heavy metal, but I LOVE symphonic metal.



Uh oh. Bracing for terrible



> Currently listening to:
> Arcturus
> After Forever


 
Everything went better than expected


----------



## Zeik Etherwolf (Feb 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;fI4TLg5th-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI4TLg5th-E[/video]
This one is mucho better than my last two, scout's honor 
Michael should rememer this ;P


----------



## Aeturnus (Feb 13, 2011)

No, it isn't. I got that album for free when I ordered Crowbar's latest album, and thankfully it was free cause I sure as hell wouldn't waste my money on garbage like that. Thank god for Goodwill.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 14, 2011)

Here are some of my current favorites. My step-brother showed me the first two songs.

[video=youtube;ohvfl29iowE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohvfl29iowE[/video]

[video=youtube;8_E8x15wkAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_E8x15wkAo[/video]

[video=youtube;Hx8gY40UQOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hx8gY40UQOo[/video]

[video=youtube;YBEnZ8OpR0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBEnZ8OpR0o[/video]

^ Seeing them March 11th along with A Day To Remember, Bring Me The Horizon and Pierce The Veil.

[video=youtube;ejswck0ZS5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejswck0ZS5o[/video]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 14, 2011)

reviewed four newish albums today for the station
three victory records (emmure [ugh], the warriors, & a day to remember)
one epitaph (bring me the horizon)

of course bring me the horizon was the only one i enjoyed any part of 

we do have some quality stuff to add though
new atheist (which is sort of old but we havent played it yet)
and stuff from relapse (_the sound of perseverance_ remaster with demo tracks, noisear's _subvert the dominant paradigm_ [which has a gnarly 19 minute noise track at the end that i must play])

also some labels i am considering courting:
hospital productions (probably not happening)
crucial blast
profound lore
napalm records
candlelight
cold meat industry 

thanks for the suggestions whitenoise
i put them on the list!


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 16, 2011)

I have two new favorites.

[video=youtube;8-6VyYrMnlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-6VyYrMnlw[/video]

I found this one from my step-brother's FaceBook profile under his music interests. They're underground but this song sounds good and also sounds different.
[video=youtube;u8JhqXe4wdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8JhqXe4wdo[/video]


----------



## STB (Feb 17, 2011)

So, I didn't really read any of this thread. I know a shit ton about metal, because that's all I did through out High School.. I loved Black Metal, Symphonic shit, Power Metal, I loved most of it.

But, probably the best band I've found throughout bullshitting online is a black metal band from the states. From Maryland, Imperial Crystalline Entombment:

[video=youtube;qlE5c2UujwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlE5c2UujwY[/video]

Also, someone showed my this band a LONG time ago. Tvangeste:

[video=youtube;NS4hilVujJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NS4hilVujJs[/video]


----------



## Hir (Feb 17, 2011)

hahahahahahahahahaaaa Imperial Crystalline Entombment

WE ARE FUCKING IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

i was just waiting for someone to post that

thank you


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 17, 2011)

[yt]CZPKsTv62E0[/yt]

[yt]GlTJeirHRRQ[/yt]

Found two new jewels which shall be added to my collection, sooner or later.


----------



## DarkeWolff (Feb 17, 2011)

I can't believe no-one listens to viking metal! Fans of the Norse Gods unite!

Turisas, Bathory, Tyr, AMON AMARTH!!!!!!!!!!

Also, Cattle Decapitation. FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Hir (Feb 17, 2011)

yes they do

also apart from bathory and tyr you named the worst viking metal bands of them all

turisas are just watered down and pathetic and amon amarth aren't even viking metal

[yt]QRHpryY7kK4[/yt]
[yt]T7LnqsBKZCg[/yt]

^viking metal you should listen to


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 17, 2011)

DarkeWolff said:


> I can't believe no-one listens to viking metal! Fans of the Norse Gods unite!
> 
> Turisas, Bathory, Tyr, AMON AMARTH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Also, Cattle Decapitation. FUCK YEAH.


 
I have some on my iPod: Ãsmegin and Amon Amarth. And I have two songs from Cattle Decapitation (Chummified and Reduced to Paste).

I get so much adrenaline from this song too lol, especially at 1:10. One of my favorites from the band.

[yt]ov2JFBHP1z0[/yt]


----------



## Manface (Feb 18, 2011)

First I'm gonna say A Person had some awesome bands, We Came As Romans, Miss May I, and August Burns Red are some of my favs.  Other bands I like are Sylosis, Machinemade God, N-Jected, Deadlock, and Disarmonia Mundi.  And I'll just leave this here...

[video=youtube;RjKr5IigsrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjKr5IigsrU[/video]


----------



## Hir (Feb 19, 2011)

[yt]HZXxUeoO000[/yt]
[yt]P7sAxP4vmVQ[/yt]

mmmm spacey |3

and another

[yt]YkzDCNivHh4[/yt]

â™¥ rosetta


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 20, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> â™¥ rosetta



B-B-BOOONNNEEERRR!!! 

Sweet jebus thats some sexy-ass galactic sludge metal!
Anyway, I found out Black Body broke up and is now Vaste Burai. 
[video=youtube;tEeXrK7rcEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEeXrK7rcEY[/video]
Good ol east Texas doom metal!


----------



## Hir (Feb 20, 2011)

glad you like Rosetta, they're one of my favourite bands

as for your link i dig it :]

now for some funeral doom

[yt]yrMuYkDSgbg[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 20, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> glad you like Rosetta, they're one of my favourite bands
> 
> as for your link i dig it :]
> 
> ...


 
That song just won the thread. I'm putting that on my iPod lol it sounds great. I like the melody in it, too.

Funeral doom is interesting and sounds good, though this is only the second funeral doom song I've ever heard.

Here's a few random ones I like that I'll leave here:

[yt]Fw1qmQjRTr0[/yt]

[yt]W_ZTYtvR-LU[/yt]

[yt]PF4yoINhbW8[/yt]

[yt]TuTsEoj1qVg[/yt]


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 21, 2011)

So what would you guys consider "pussy metal" ?


----------



## Hir (Feb 21, 2011)

[yt]tumu-1y4vpE[/yt]

<333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 21, 2011)

Glaice said:


> So what would you guys consider "pussy metal" ?


 
I don't really consider any music "pussy" -- music is music. You enjoy it. If anyone doesn't approve of it then they don't have to listen to it.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;TboNW5AiHA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TboNW5AiHA8[/video]
<33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333  3


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 21, 2011)

A Person said:


> I don't really consider any music "pussy" -- music is music. You enjoy it. If anyone doesn't approve of it then they don't have to listen to it.


 But think of how much better the world would be if we just sacrificed those who believed that "the more popular a band is, the better their music is" to the sun gods. 


PenningtontheSkunk said:


> [video=youtube;TboNW5AiHA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TboNW5AiHA8[/video]
> <33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333  3


 I feel like I'm watching Regular Show or some shit.

And does anyone else think that this would've been 10X better without vocals?
[video=youtube;MqJEnu0Vx2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqJEnu0Vx2k&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 21, 2011)

MichaelFoster said:


> And does anyone else think that this would've been 10X better without vocals?
> [video=youtube;MqJEnu0Vx2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqJEnu0Vx2k&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


 
That sounds a LOT like Psyopus. But I didn't think it would sound better without the vocals -- they're fine there to me.

Another random song I like:

[video=youtube;AZkx91iOUzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZkx91iOUzc[/video]


----------



## MrWolfeh (Feb 22, 2011)

Vocals may be a bit rubbish but still a good song xD

[video=youtube;WrH0qmiwFtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrH0qmiwFtE[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 22, 2011)

MrWolfeh said:


> Vocals may be a bit rubbish but still a good song xD
> 
> [video=youtube;WrH0qmiwFtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrH0qmiwFtE[/video]


 
Vocals were fine to me; they sounded like Incantation. The song itself was also pretty heavy, but I wasn't really into it.

Awesomeness:

[video=youtube;bojCrNiuzto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bojCrNiuzto[/video]


----------



## Aden (Feb 22, 2011)

>Chainsaw Dismemberment
>Prostitute Disfigurement

I am absolutely clueless as to why people think metal is a joke


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 23, 2011)

Aden said:


> >Chainsaw Dismemberment
> >Prostitute Disfigurement
> 
> I am absolutely clueless as to why people think metal is a joke


 But at least it IS metal, unlike everything else you people seem to be posting here. :/


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> But at least it IS metal, unlike everything else you people seem to be posting here. :/


 
>you people

Also oh no I don't like it therefore it's not tr00 metal


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey look, subgenre elitism. :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 23, 2011)

Aden said:


> >you people
> 
> Also oh no I don't like it therefore it's not tr00 metal


 There's a lot of bad metal that I still acknowledge as metal. I'm talking more about the lame indie rock that's labeled as metal just because the vocalist is trying to sound like black metal when nothing else about it is really all that heavy, which, you know, heavy metal is supposed to be.


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> There's a lot of bad metal that I still acknowledge as metal. I'm talking more about the lame indie rock that's labeled as metal just because the vocalist is trying to sound like black metal when nothing else about it is really all that heavy, which, you know, heavy metal is supposed to be.


 
which is everything that everyone is posting
except for you
I see


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 23, 2011)

Aden said:


> which is everything that everyone is posting
> except for you
> I see


 Well, kinda. I mean, most of the posts here do consist of you and DarkNoctus. :V


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Well, kinda. I mean, most of the posts here do consist of you and DarkNoctus. :V


 
time and time again I am enlightened


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 23, 2011)

The song starts at the 30 second mark. For some reason there's just noise until then.

[video=youtube;jiBpdB2McYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiBpdB2McYk[/video]


----------



## Hir (Feb 23, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> But at least it IS metal, unlike everything else you people seem to be posting here. :/


 
and people call me a metal elitist, wowee :V


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 23, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> But at least it IS metal, unlike everything else you people seem to be posting here. :/



:V

[yt]3FQ_6iixlQM[/yt]

[yt]fwO2aPhi0bk[/yt]

[yt]aEVulQYWpBw[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 24, 2011)

Whitenoise said:


> [yt]fwO2aPhi0bk[/yt]



I liked that one. Mostly for the vocals, though.

A few songs from my second favorite band, Rotting Christ.

[video=youtube;AJtDZXFKNP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJtDZXFKNP4[/video]

[video=youtube;D-ral6qotUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-ral6qotUE[/video]


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 24, 2011)

Whitenoise said:


> *over-used facetious face*


Hey, that wouldn't sound half bad if it didnt all sound bad.
But yeah,
[video=youtube;gEZVXY7AtpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEZVXY7AtpA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]
Jolly good
[video=youtube;FzsT6TrCXKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzsT6TrCXKY&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]
Everybody's heard it but I just learned the whole thing on guitar and bass so I'm celebrating...bitches.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 25, 2011)

MichaelFoster said:


> *Real metal hurts my vagina*


 
[yt]R0UshMyEXgs[/yt]

Rotting Christ is pretty awesome, even if their last couple of albums have been pretty disappointing.

[yt]dtnThf9DTYQ[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Feb 25, 2011)

just found this

[yt]Zu2-8m9k51E[/yt]

i'm impressed

ignore the needlessly shit video


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 25, 2011)

This one's for the djentlemen

[yt]hB75rvrv5YA[/yt]

Oh noes, it's not tru kvlt metalz *gasp*





Shit while I'm at it...

[yt]B3nPfbfIzZY[/yt]
[yt]plKy6iStoKo[/yt]
[yt]QIg-LQRbF-k[/yt]


Fuck vocals.

...and full bands for that matter.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 26, 2011)

Whitenoise said:


> Rotting Christ is pretty awesome, even if their last couple of albums have been pretty disappointing.


 
Surprised you know of them. I've never heard anyone mention them or say they've heard of them. Are they not well known or something? Or maybe I just haven't asked enough people (I think it's that).

Anyway, yeah; you're right. I didn't really like Aealo because it doesn't really sound as good as the other albums to me. But I have Demonon Vrosis and Dub-sag-ta-ke on my iPod.

[video=youtube;MHW2CF4GF-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHW2CF4GF-8[/video]

[video=youtube;ACIyLOkA_mk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACIyLOkA_mk[/video]


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 26, 2011)

A Person said:


> Surprised you know of them. I've never heard anyone mention them or say they've heard of them. Are they not well known or something? Or maybe I just haven't asked enough people (I think it's that).
> 
> Anyway, yeah; you're right. I didn't really like Aealo because it doesn't really sound as good as the other albums to me. But I have Demonon Vrosis and Dub-sag-ta-ke on my iPod.


 
Rotting Christ are really well known in metal circles, as they put out some of the earliest second wave black metal,

[yt]ylHm7vk4-bs[/yt]

and became one of the most unique and influential black metal bands of that era, although they have since watered their sound down considerably.


----------



## Aden (Feb 26, 2011)

A Person said:


> Surprised you know of them. I've never heard anyone mention them or say they've heard of them. Are they not well known or something? Or maybe I just haven't asked enough people (I think it's that).
> 
> Anyway, yeah; you're right. I didn't really like Aealo because it doesn't really sound as good as the other albums to me. But I have Demonon Vrosis and Dub-sag-ta-ke on my iPod.


 
Aealo was actually the first album I heard from them (everyone and their mom seemed to be raving about it) and I wasn't impressed in the least. Guess I'll have to come back and check out their earlier work.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 26, 2011)

Aden said:


> Aealo was actually the first album I heard from them (everyone and their mom seemed to be raving about it) and I wasn't impressed in the least. Guess I'll have to come back and check out their earlier work.


 
I embedded one of their older songs in a post on the previous page, probably wouldn't be a bad place to start. Here are some others from their early albums.

[yt]1YpW25dhzgE[/yt]

[yt]haWXOQDy6nU[/yt]

[yt]XFZdqQzkm6c[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 26, 2011)

Whitenoise said:


> Rotting Christ are really well known in metal circles, as they put out some of the earliest second wave black metal, and became one of the most unique and influential black metal bands of that era, although they have since watered their sound down considerably.



Yeah, like I said, it's just me then lol.




Whitenoise said:


> I embedded one of their older songs in a post on the previous page, probably wouldn't be a bad place to start. Here are some others from their early albums.
> 
> [yt]Snowing Still
> 
> ...


 
I liked Snowing Still. I already have had After Dark I Feel and Lex Talionis on my iPod, though. This band just never cease to impress me, though.

This was actually the first song I heard from them and it scared me, but that was back when I never heard of this type of music before:

[video=youtube;qNJmDdfNkHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNJmDdfNkHk[/video]

Also, this one is really dark but I like it for some reason:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDDb-9qvzH0 (wont let me embed)

By the way, the album art looks creepy and cool at the same time. Who is that on the cover? Looks like some kind of rapist/mummy xD


----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2011)

(admittedly tiny) sample from the new altar of plagues

[yt]KE3C3ubetJI[/yt]

i'm excited


----------



## Hir (Feb 27, 2011)

new Woods of Desolation leaked

[yt]zOkGyrw2_ZA[/yt]

alcest? ...is...is that you??


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 27, 2011)

[yt]znzFp1yg-l8[/yt]

[yt]CHcL5mzI7K8[/yt]

[yt]UajQB9QD5KM[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 28, 2011)

[yt]_W9r1hGQHF4[/yt]
I like this band... but it'll probably be shot down because it's not trve cvlt. :V


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 28, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I like this band... but it'll probably be shot down because it's not trve cvlt. :V



I kinda like them ._.

The lyrics for some of their songs are pretty cool.


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 28, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I like this band... but it'll probably be shot down because it's not trve cvlt. :V


 
I've heard a few songs by them, they're ok. Miasma is a pretty awesome song though.

Artillery just released a song from their upcoming album. Kind of disappointing compared to their previous stuff (and the video ain't exactly great), but after watching a video of them in the studio I think the album will still be worth getting.
[video=youtube;jHImcc8lZYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHImcc8lZYc[/video]


----------



## Hir (Feb 28, 2011)

re-visiting this lately

[yt]l8lMMJSn1m0[/yt]

this band fucking rule, steam powered black metal


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 28, 2011)

[yt]z57M8iVGzYw[/yt] 

I've recently been listening to a lot of Coven's album from '88, Blessed Is the Black. Great riffs and classical thrash vocals makes it a struggling effort to hit that pause button.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 28, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> I've heard a few songs by them, they're ok. Miasma is a pretty awesome song though.


 
TBDM is my fourth favorite band.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Mar 1, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> I kinda like them ._.
> 
> The lyrics for some of their songs are pretty cool.


 Not to sound rude but why the hell do you listen to metal lyrics??


Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> [yt]_W9r1hGQHF4[/yt]
> I like this band... but it'll probably be shot down because it's not trve cvlt. :V


 I like them. I like THEM more than their music. My friend has the documentary DVD and they're pretty real.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 1, 2011)

Used to be my favorite song:

[yt]aYYXxhnz1AQ[/yt]

[yt]5fXn3fH-huU[/yt]

This one is awesome. I also love the riff in the beginning and the Meshuggah-like progressive bit at the end.

[yt]ASzIvMddyxA[/yt]


----------



## MichaelFoster (Mar 6, 2011)

I dont know what the hell i just found, but its slightly sexy. [video=youtube;NMUBAQ4tlhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMUBAQ4tlhk[/video]

Also, THE BUNNY THE BEAR SIGNED TO VICTORY RECORDS!!!


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 6, 2011)

MichaelFoster said:


> I dont know what the hell i just found, but its slightly sexy. [video=youtube;NMUBAQ4tlhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMUBAQ4tlhk[/video]
> 
> Also, THE BUNNY THE BEAR SIGNED TO VICTORY RECORDS!!!


 
Wow I liked that. Might put it on my iPod.


----------



## Hir (Mar 8, 2011)

HOLY FUCK THE NEW 40 WATT SUN LEAKED (THE BAND WARNING ESSENTIALLY FORMED UNDER A NEW NAME) YES YES YES YESSSS

[yt]HgJcsDbj-qI[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Mar 8, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> HOLY FUCK THE NEW 40 WATT SUN LEAKED (THE BAND WARNING ESSENTIALLY FORMED UNDER A NEW NAME) YES YES YES YESSSS
> 
> [video]


 
so uh that was really fucking good


----------



## Hir (Mar 8, 2011)

i reviewed it :]

http://www.sputnikmusic.com/review/42261/40-Watt-Sun-The-Inside-Room/


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 9, 2011)

[yt]JO7TZGgBbOw[/yt]
^^?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;VXZcO7J2AnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXZcO7J2AnM[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 10, 2011)

Was surprised when I first heard these guys and saw a black guy doing the growls and screaming. I'm not trying to come off as racist I'm just saying you don't see deathcore with black guys as the lead singer and this might be the only band of this genre I know of that has one but it's totally cool; I have no problem with it at all. They sound good. 

I also have some of their other songs on my iPod off the same album the one below is on.

[yt]zrvIKQxZL-I[/yt]


----------



## MichaelFoster (Mar 10, 2011)

Oceano's legit. 
I already posted this info, but my favourite band just got signed to Victory Records. That makes like, 5 of my favorite bands. 
[video=youtube;NJHZ0JKDlIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJHZ0JKDlIQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 10, 2011)

Interesting song @ MichaelFoster. Lol. The masks made me "lolwut?". Funny how the bear does the clean vocals and the bunny does the hardcore ones xD You'd think it'd be the other way around.

My fifth favorite band. They're pretty interesting and cool tech death.

[yt]DSEsmJee1f4[/yt]

[yt]MiHncIwPDXE[/yt]

[yt]tf5SyASZKyw[/yt]


----------



## Gutterslut (Mar 11, 2011)

MichaelFoster said:


> Oceano's legit.
> I already posted this info, but my favourite band just got signed to Victory Records. That makes like, 5 of my favorite bands.
> [video=youtube;NJHZ0JKDlIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJHZ0JKDlIQ&feature=related[/video]


 
A fusion of trance and metalcore/deathcore.  thats never been done before.


----------



## Hir (Mar 11, 2011)

new pentagram song

it's okay

http://www.decibelmagazine.com/featured/streaming-pentagram-call-the-man/


----------



## MichaelFoster (Mar 11, 2011)

Gutterslut said:


> A fusion of trance and metalcore/deathcore.  thats never been done before.


 
I'm not a fan of attack attack, never listened to dungeon elite, seen We butter the bread, enter shikari, and Sky eats airplane live, and then I met Sky eats airplane. My band did a show with them back before they were big. (I'm from Longview Texas). Here's my old band. http://m.myspace.com/home.wap?bfd=webnext&isredirected=true#friends.list/profile/411828346


----------



## Gutterslut (Mar 12, 2011)

MichaelFoster said:


> I'm not a fan of attack attack, never listened to dungeon elite, seen We butter the bread, enter shikari, and Sky eats airplane live, and then I met Sky eats airplane. My band did a show with them back before they were big. (I'm from Longview Texas). Here's my old band. http://m.myspace.com/home.wap?bfd=webnext&isredirected=true#friends.list/profile/411828346


 
Man you are not missing anything with Dungeon Elite, they're pretty awful.  How was WBtBwB live?  I recently started getting into them.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 12, 2011)

In honor of the A Day To Remember concert I attended last night, I'll post one song I like from each of the four bands that played there. These songs where played there, too.

[yt]2Ai1Qvsgb5c[/yt]

[yt]DAr4anezAJA[/yt]

Probably not metal but I'm posting anyway since they were at the concert X3

[yt]FZVYOriINwc[/yt]

[yt]5vsnE2omEYY[/yt]


----------



## MichaelFoster (Mar 15, 2011)

Gutterslut said:


> Man you are not missing anything with Dungeon Elite, they're pretty awful. How was WBtBwB live? I recently started getting into them.


 They seem like theyd be real edgy live, but they were probably one of the best live bands ive ever seen. I was surprised at how great their live quality was. Sky Eats Airplane sucked live though. They maxed out all of the levels and it just sounded terrible. 
Have you heard of Bullet for pretty boy? Theyre from Longview. There's a video somewhere on youtube of me, Derrick, Josh, and Kasey hardcore dancing in walmart. I dont do that stuff anymore though. lol


----------



## MichaelFoster (Mar 15, 2011)

Get you sum!!! >xD This is awesome!
[video=youtube;AiyqrrUoCn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiyqrrUoCn4[/video]

EDIT: Found another one...It gets sexy at like 0:36.
[video=youtube;P1xXHG-ls04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1xXHG-ls04&feature=related[/video]


----------



## 00vapour (Mar 15, 2011)

I just discovered these guys:

[Yt]h08W7mWXWqU[/Yt]

Awesomeness at 2:00 onwards in this one:
[Yt]9MmOTZ32e3Y[/Yt]

*their music videos aren't great but the music is.


----------



## Hir (Mar 16, 2011)

NEW ALTAR OF PLAGUES EDIT GUYS

10 MINUTES OF THE FIRST TRACK

http://soundcloud.com/candlelight-records/altar-of-plagues-neptune-is/s-r2lsq


----------



## MichaelFoster (Mar 16, 2011)

So I don't normally like Emmure at all, but....
[video=youtube;vpL4uWglpo0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpL4uWglpo0[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 17, 2011)

[yt]NQQdsKH3Qt8[/yt]

[yt]81eU4YMfn1E[/yt]


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Mar 19, 2011)

The new Born Of Osiris album "The Discovery" has officially become my favorite album of all time.

The melody.
The technicality.
The composition.
The musicianship.
The flow.
The ambiance.
The...dare I say it? Brutality.

I don't give a fuck what anyone thinks, this album is a masterpiece. I'm right and you're wrong if you think otherwise. Accept it.

[yt]D92rewWFD_U[/yt]

Yes, there's chugga chuggas. Eat my dick.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 20, 2011)

Heard this last night on the Music Choice: Metal channel. I like it.

[yt]LUeCqe6VLPw[/yt]


----------



## 00vapour (Mar 20, 2011)

new scale the summit album: "Collective"

Instrumental/progressive metal with really warm/ambient sound, great to study to.
[video=youtube;URrlduq5jcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URrlduq5jcc[/video]


----------



## Aden (Mar 20, 2011)

00vapour said:


> new scale the summit album: "Collective"


 
New Scale the Summit? How did this fly under my radar? D:
edit: definitely more than a little new-Cynic influence in that song


----------



## 00vapour (Mar 20, 2011)

Aden said:


> New Scale the Summit? How did this fly under my radar? D:
> edit: definitely more than a little new-Cynic influence in that song


It's pretty new, but you should still adjust that radar anyways 

I am still trying to emulate the bassist's tone. Not sure how best to describe it, but it suits their music perfectly. Loads of sliding about+arpeggios always help too.
The Lead guitarist is also playing an 8 string guitar for this album.


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 21, 2011)

[yt]XqU21diFyd0[/yt]
[yt]EVbDhHrtcSE[/yt]

Swedish death metal at it's finest peak.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm into more of the melodic/ power metal. 

My favorite bands include: Blind Guardian, Avantasia, Hammerfall, Epica, Kamelot, Helloween, Lacuna Coil, Nightwish, and Magica.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 21, 2011)

Like the last song I posted, I also heard this one from the Music Choice: Metal channel (channel 415) on my TV. I like this one as well.

They're deathcore from New York, and for some reason I can hear the New York-ness that in the music.

[yt]4cVbMH-Moik[/yt]


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Mar 21, 2011)

A Person said:


> Like the last song I posted, I also heard this one from the Music Choice: Metal channel (channel 415) on my TV. I like this one as well.
> 
> They're deathcore from New York, and for some reason I can hear the New York-ness that in the music.


 
They were cool when they wrote that shit for the first 2 CD's...but when they wrote 2 more albums that were basically the same thing...that really turned me off of them. I despise their lyrics, 4 albums of "Ask your girl how my dick tastes" and similar lyrics got old quick.


Anyway
[yt]H_rVQiywVw0[/yt]

I'm absolutely in love with this album.


----------



## Bit314 (Mar 22, 2011)

Black metal! my favorite would be Dimmu Borgir.


----------



## Hir (Mar 22, 2011)

Bit314 said:


> Black metal! my favorite would be Dimmu Borgir.


 
augh


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 22, 2011)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> They were cool when they wrote that shit for the first 2 CD's...but when they wrote 2 more albums that were basically the same thing...that really turned me off of them. I despise their lyrics, 4 albums of "Ask your girl how my dick tastes" and similar lyrics got old quick.


 
I see. I don't really ever pay attention to lyrics in any music; I just enjoy the whole thing as it sounds.

Awesome song I just heard and I love the scream at the beginning to start it off. I've heard of this band before, just not this album. I'm checking all of their albums out.

[yt]d91_G-2-sPU[/yt]

And here's another:

[yt]D_dSTsFP1EY&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Mar 22, 2011)

neat, the new Blut Aus Nord album leaked

[yt]_jQ34ZLGQ6U[/yt]


----------



## Azure (Mar 22, 2011)

I hear there is new Obscura coming out soon. I really hope so.


----------



## Aden (Mar 22, 2011)

Azure said:


> I hear there is new Obscura coming out soon. I really hope so.


 
Supposedly this month :3


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Mar 23, 2011)

A Person said:


> I see. I don't really ever pay attention to lyrics in any music; I just enjoy the whole thing as it sounds.


 
I'm usually the same, but their lyrics are so horrible I don't even want to call them lyrics. Check out their first album Goodbye to the Gallows. I noticed that with each album they started using more breakdowns and worse lyrics. It's kinda sad actually.


----------



## Aden (Mar 23, 2011)

Azure said:


> I hear there is new Obscura coming out soon. I really hope so.


 
Update: they're streaming the whole album on their myspace
http://www.myspace.com/realmofobscura


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 23, 2011)

My current favorite song:

[yt]O1c1nH7Lcd4&feature=player_embedded[/yt]

Also, anyone else ever hear of these two bands?

[yt]A5wTFcoVxWE[/yt]

[yt]eN_MlRNKsBc[/yt]

[yt]OaoYJLKG03o[/yt]


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Mar 24, 2011)

A Person said:


> Also, anyone else ever hear of these two bands?



The Faceless has a new album coming out this year if you didn't know yet


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 24, 2011)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> The Faceless has a new album coming out this year if you didn't know yet


 
No I did not.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 24, 2011)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> The Faceless has a new album coming out this year if you didn't know yet


 
:3


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Mar 24, 2011)

yeh teh faceless r so br0t4L

[video=youtube;Iy_cobRFAiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iy_cobRFAiQ[/video]
[video=youtube;cUMYKvKdhXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUMYKvKdhXs[/video]
[video=youtube;Y_yDg6kGb-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_yDg6kGb-U&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;rvTQKcYCwWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvTQKcYCwWM&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;x9eDC3Z4AjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9eDC3Z4AjU[/video]


----------



## Sedit (Mar 24, 2011)

SANDMAN78308 said:


> yeh teh faceless r so br0t4L
> 
> [video=youtube;Iy_cobRFAiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iy_cobRFAiQ[/video]
> [video=youtube;cUMYKvKdhXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUMYKvKdhXs[/video]
> ...


 
Yes!  Yes to all of the above!

This dude knows whats up!


----------



## Aeturnus (Mar 25, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> new pentagram song
> 
> it's okay
> 
> http://www.decibelmagazine.com/featured/streaming-pentagram-call-the-man/


 
I'm surprised Bobby still has it him after all those years of drug abuse. Hopefully he'll be able to stay sober.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 25, 2011)

Heard these two on my iPod during work today and felt like sharing.

[video=youtube;jv9Zm8qBT-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jv9Zm8qBT-U[/video]

[video=youtube;0FwRo0EZtRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FwRo0EZtRo[/video]


----------



## Blutide (Mar 25, 2011)

Devildriver and Before the Dawn.

Favorite bands.

[yt]-FUAYez3nY4[/yt]
[yt]tNo1RcdtLms[/yt]
[yt]GetsmU1Dut4[/yt]
[yt]aC0kXGJZ_bQ[/yt]


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Mar 25, 2011)

I love Devildriver!!! 
I need to expand my metal selection
Don't know if this fits but I love Volbeat

[video=youtube;8Wz09yHXheU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Wz09yHXheU[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 25, 2011)

InsaneNight said:


> Devildriver and Before the Dawn.
> 
> Favorite bands.


 
Only song from DevilDriver I ever heard and have on my iPod is "I Could Care Less".

[yt]NDuZFYipkjI[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's some cool songs I like I found recently. My step-brother shared the first one with me, and I found the second one randomly.

[yt]1X-EEkGZ954[/yt]

[yt]_ouLLdlRJjo[/yt]


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Mar 28, 2011)

I see the thread has been derailed.

[video=youtube;ykZWkyah3nk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykZWkyah3nk[/video]
[video=youtube;3Ydt6sSOJzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ydt6sSOJzs&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;j_CG6TH4zWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_CG6TH4zWk[/video]
[video=youtube;uQ_I0AqW3fo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQ_I0AqW3fo&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;HqxyxfKiFTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqxyxfKiFTc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 17, 2011)

SANDMAN78308 said:


> [video=youtube;3Ydt6sSOJzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ydt6sSOJzs&feature=related[/video]


 
antigrind
mmm eat 'm up



(specter) said:


> Also, anyone else ever hear of these two bands?
> 
> [yt]eN_MlRNKsBc[/yt]



i have this album
i wish they didnt stop using the masks
they were really good
australia seems like the most terrifying place south of the equator

the new obscura was actually alright but ran out of steam towards the end
victory sent me aiden - _disguises_
it was barely half an hour

i did a presentation on french black metal
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5559474/

ryan came to visit me a few weeks back and he played some stuff on the radio
[yt]2YrJN1g8lQU[/yt]
[yt]jTtV4pQWJCY[/yt]
[yt]DavEcJUlRAY[/yt]


i listened to the new lifelover a lot
[yt]zgoPiBzSVO0[/yt]
i cry every day
life is good


----------



## Aden (Apr 17, 2011)

I really like Darkness Enshroud. Good stuff. I still haven't listened to Obscura's latest offering (I'm surprised at me).


----------



## Hir (Apr 17, 2011)

the newest ludicra is great, only just got to it

[yt]DUZ_TGps96o[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 17, 2011)

hello thread about metal, can you recommend me power metal? I think i might like this genre but i dunno where else to look that actually involves active discussion


----------



## Hir (Apr 17, 2011)

Skift said:


> hello thread about metal, can you recommend me power metal? I think i might like this genre but i dunno where else to look that actually involves active discussion


 
what have you heard already? favorite power metal bands?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 17, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> what have you heard already? favorite power metal bands?


 
tbh i don't even know if it _is_ power metal, but anything that sounds like Sonata Arctica

because i think i'm becoming obsessed with that


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 17, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> the newest ludicra is great, only just got to it
> 
> [yt]DUZ_TGps96o[/yt]


 
I have their song "Walk the Path of Ash".

Here are some songs I really like right now:

[yt]w7T7MtfDqOA[/yt]

[yt]ZHLxjfIsg-8[/yt]

[yt]VzdFTth68pM[/yt]


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 17, 2011)

[yt]q7MJJAj5XQQ[/yt]
[yt]rGpTrYEHPlA[/yt]

Good stuff, both of them. I specially like the lyrics to Affliction's - Severance Pay.


----------



## Hir (Apr 17, 2011)

just found this

it's awesome

[yt]UdMnBmMILT8[/yt]


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 17, 2011)

Skift said:


> tbh i don't even know if it _is_ power metal, but anything that sounds like Sonata Arctica
> 
> because i think i'm becoming obsessed with that


Well, they certainly fit better into Power Metal then any other genre.

Here are some bands to check out:
Stratovarius
Angra
Helloween
Hammerfall
Manticora
Symphony X
Kamelot
DragonForce (Yeah, I've heard they suck live, every song is same, whatever. First 2 albums are enjoyable.)
Children of Bodom (They suck now, and have harsh vocals, but first 3 albums are awesome.)
Brimstone(Another one with harsh vocals)
Hibria (Along with Manticora, probably one of the most kickass Power Metal bands out there)
Avantasia
Falconer
Steel Attack
Dream Evil


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 18, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> Well, they certainly fit better into Power Metal then any other genre.
> 
> Here are some bands to check out:


 I went and listened to that whole list and I'm downloading from Amazon like crazy. Thank you so much <3


----------



## Hir (Apr 18, 2011)

i decided to check out more Ludicra

this is awesome :>

[yt]zLgoj20Gv8I[/yt]


----------



## Cain (Apr 18, 2011)

Drowning Pool is good, but this is one of the few metal songs I actually like. Can't stand all that screaming that usually occurs. [video=youtube;bTUWwWoRlpw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTUWwWoRlpw[/video] I like it.


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 18, 2011)

[yt]X-mwhqvLgGE[/yt]

Stumbled upon this band today, awesome Thrash from the 90's Chicago.
Love the sound of the bass guitar.


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 18, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Can't stand all that screaming that usually occurs.  I like it.


I'm hearing more punk than metal, especially in the beginning, but not bad. 

If screaming ain't your thing, there is still Power Metal, plus some Thrash, Doom, and of course plain old Heavy Metal. Maybe try a few bands in my post above, especially Hibria and Manticora.


----------



## Aeturnus (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm not sure if anybody will like them, but here's a Doom/Progressive metal band:

[video=youtube;v84A-wJToP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v84A-wJToP0[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 18, 2011)

Would you consider something like this, metal?
[yt]y-LEYoHB5Vw[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Apr 18, 2011)

sure I guess


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 18, 2011)

Aeturnus said:


> I'm not sure if anybody will like them, but here's a Doom/Progressive metal band:


Not bad, I'll try and remember then when I feel like listening to more doom.



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Would you consider something like this, metal?


Yes. Pretty awesome too.


Never cared too much for Deicide, then I heard this. Wow...
Deicide - Serpents of the Light


----------



## cinar12oto (Apr 22, 2011)

nice song i like it


----------



## Scamper (Apr 22, 2011)

I like this band. If you don't recognize their name, that's because they changed it to Metal Force a while back.

[video=youtube;uv11WPzPUy0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv11WPzPUy0[/video]


----------



## Hir (Apr 22, 2011)

the new Primordial leaked and it's great so far

get on that right now :>


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 22, 2011)

[yt]8nHZ8WqHFoU[/yt]
[yt]lv-9LzbEtt0[/yt]

Found one of Coven's newer albums, totally a blast and the lyrics are hilarious.


----------



## Hir (Apr 22, 2011)

[yt]3a0HaMOHCi0[/yt]

ohhhh man this album is good


----------



## STB (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;6uieH5StwP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uieH5StwP4[/video]


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 25, 2011)

So I'm really getting into math. I just straight up like it more. Intricate guitars and drums, laid back bass, and most of the time there's no vocals. That just happens to be my cup of sun drop.


----------



## Hir (Apr 25, 2011)

mammal is heeeeeeeeeeeere :'3


----------



## Teto (Apr 25, 2011)

i like metal my fave is rise against


----------



## Hir (Apr 25, 2011)

[yt]zW89V9LWW4o[/yt]

best song from the new album

overall pretty disappointed with it


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 25, 2011)

> SUBJECT LINE: To whomever took the Emmure CD...
> 
> Thank you so much. I had no idea who was going to want that once the  deathcore wave washes back out to sea in another 2 years. I hope you  find it as edifying and enlightening as I did, especially the track Drug  Dealer Friend (_I want to see you suck his dick/I know you love it,  bitch_). Perhaps you could get in touch with me and we could go out for  coffee and discuss the implications that Tony Victory has on the metal  and hardcore scenes at large. If I am mistaken and you merely misplaced  the album, please inform me ASAP where it lives now. Other than that,  enjoy the record and know that I am eternally grateful.
> 
> ...



AssÃ¼ck is a hell of a group
Blindspot has like a proto-chug chug breakdown starting @ like 0:42
[yt]3hNhjsywYAE[/yt]


----------



## Azure (Apr 25, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> AssÃ¼ck is a hell of a group
> Blindspot has like a proto-chug chug breakdown starting @ like 0:42
> [yt]3hNhjsywYAE[/yt]


 Dude, fuck YES!


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 25, 2011)

I just went from hating metal to listening to 12 hours straight of Black Metal. I surprise myself sometimes.


----------



## Aden (Apr 25, 2011)

Jared said:


> I just went from hating metal to listening to 12 hours straight of Black Metal. I surprise myself sometimes.


 
Welcome, brother.


----------



## Scamper (Apr 25, 2011)

I just went through a marathon of Alestorm! I love pirate metal now!


----------



## Hir (Apr 25, 2011)

Scamper said:


> I just went through a marathon of Alestorm! I love pirate metal now!


 
GO AWAY >:[


----------



## Aden (Apr 25, 2011)

Scamper said:


> I just went through a marathon of Alestorm! I love pirate metal now!


 
sigh
come back in a week after the gimmick has worn off


----------



## Aden (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh, before I forget, I'm going to add a rule for this thread:

Please put YouTube embeds inside spoiler tags from this point onwards. 

I, and I'm sure many other people, are using 50 or 100 posts per page to read the forum, and so many embeds lags many browsers to a frustrating degree. Hiding embeds inside these tags means that the embed will only be loaded if you want it to. You can hide one or many embeds inside a spoiler tag.


```
[spoiler="Deathspell Omega - The Shrine of Mad Laughter"][yt]xDnwd9GLhe0[/yt][/spoiler]
```

becomes



Spoiler: Deathspell Omega - The Shrine of Mad Laughter



[yt]xDnwd9GLhe0[/yt]



Thanks guys


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 25, 2011)

Aden said:


> Oh, before I forget, I'm going to add a rule for this thread:
> 
> Please put YouTube embeds inside spoiler tags from this point onwards.
> 
> ...


 
You're telling us this now? I would've been using that spoiler a while ago if I knew it existed.


----------



## Hir (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.sputnikmusic.com/review/43156/Altar-of-Plagues-Mammal/

i reviewed the new Altar of Plagues. :[


----------



## MaskedJackal (Apr 25, 2011)

Scamper said:


> I just went through a marathon of Alestorm! I love pirate metal now!


 
Delete all your Alestorm and check out Running Wild.


----------



## Aden (Apr 25, 2011)

(specter) said:


> You're telling us this now? I would've been using that spoiler a while ago if I knew it existed.


 
Well, the spoiler tag plugin is relatively new to our forum
mostly I just forgot about applying it to this thread until now~


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 25, 2011)

let me try that out



Spoiler: wigger slam



it owns 

youre moshing





Spoiler: cephalotripsy - uterovaginal insertion of extirpated anomalies



[yt]FbXhNgVBgco[/yt]





Spoiler: vomit remnants - decomposed of structure



[yt]dIurOpNQD-U[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Apr 26, 2011)

i sure like spoilers :]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 26, 2011)

Spoiler: Akercocke - My Apterous Angel



[yt]BGZ_IPLfdKg[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Apr 26, 2011)

(specter) said:


> Spoiler: Akercocke - My Apterous Angel
> 
> 
> 
> [yt]BGZ_IPLfdKg[/yt]


 
You know, I've had these guys in my temp folder for almost a year and I haven't gotten to them
thank you for the motivation


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 28, 2011)

Spoiler: Ulver



[yt]57pPK9LIa34[/yt]


This was my gateway band. I couldn't stand metal prior to yesterday... In which I went on a 12 hour Black Metal marathon.


----------



## circulating (Apr 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Es2Tz55VCnw

Wolves in the Throne Room - Wanderer Above the Sea of Fog


----------



## Teto (Apr 28, 2011)

Aaaa, gateway. Never really thought about that. But I remember the first metal song I ever enjoyed. Beforehand I'd never really cared for it, because I just couldn't stand the vocals.
And the DarkNoctus sent me Die Weide und der FluÃŸ by Equilibrium



Spoiler: Die Weide und der FluÃŸ by Equilibrium



[video=youtube;OrMclZovh_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrMclZovh_o[/video]



_and everything changed_


edit: sorry adenzzzz


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 28, 2011)

[spoiler="Behemoth - Inner Sanctum][yt]5Dlu2ZgOi0k[/yt][/spoiler]

Damn it! Sorry I meant to post this in the "What Are You Listening To?" thread...


----------



## Tissemand (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of Opeth. Thinking about going to see them sometime soon.

Right now, I've never been to a metal concert... I was thinking about going to a Symphony X concert next month, but they moved the show to a rather shady place of town ._.


----------



## Hir (Apr 28, 2011)

Tissemand said:


> I'm a huge fan of Opeth. Thinking about going to see them sometime soon.
> 
> Right now, I've never been to a metal concert... I was thinking about going to a Symphony X concert next month, but they moved the show to a rather shady place of town ._.


 
try this



Spoiler: Agalloch - Limbs



[yt]SIzoyPfPKO4[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 1, 2011)

Spoiler: Moonlight Equilibrium - The Black Dahlia Murder



[yt]db9rsICje5s[/yt]



I just found this on my Facebook.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 1, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Spoiler: Moonlight Equilibrium - The Black Dahlia Murder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hmm that was good.



Spoiler: Mortad



[yt]kxsHp8ICw9o[/yt]


----------



## Hir (May 1, 2011)

Spoiler: Falloch - We Are Gathering Dust



[yt]i0pLmqzTXSU[/yt]



prophecy are practically jizzing all over this

Prophecy Productions
Every once in a while we get a demo submission of a yet unsigned band that just takes our breath away... The last time this has been the case early 2006 when we received Alcest's "Souvenirs d'un autre monde".

they dropped the hint that the band had just started out, in the UK, and began with an F. 99% sure they're referring to these guys.

but eh, the song is ruined by the vocals and everything else seems cut copied from the 'how to be alcest (but slightly grimmer)' handbook


----------



## Aden (May 1, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> but eh, the song is ruined by the vocals and everything else seems cut copied from the 'how to be alcest (but slightly grimmer)' handbook


 
It's certainly not bad. I enjoyed the song (not as much as, say, Alcest or LantlÃ´s, of course). It just doesn't offer much over what's already out there.


----------



## Hir (May 1, 2011)

Aden said:


> It's certainly not bad. I enjoyed the song (not as much as, say, Alcest or LantlÃ´s, of course). It just doesn't offer much over what's already out there.


 
yeah it's not bad, in fact the last 4 minutes are really good, but I don't see why prophecy are so excited about it.


----------



## 40oz Hyena (May 2, 2011)

Such a disappointingly large quantity of maggot infested corpse asshole drippings in this thread. A few gems though.
Lemme think, ehh... Gorgoroth, Cephallic Carnage, County Medical Examiners, Macabre, Anal Cunt, Necrophagist, Nathruzum, Aborted, Malignant Tumour, F.I.D, Birdflesh, Acid Witch, Agothecles, Carcass, Impetigo, Feyd, Anthrax, Mayhem, Darkthrone, Emperor, And too much shit to name. Yeah, I'm well aware of the fact that Black Metal has a tendency to be pretty fuckin' goofy, but it still has a spot in my rotten heart. My love really lies with my Goregrind. 

-40oz


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 13, 2011)

Spoiler: new "The Faceless"



[yt]HtNlISxBwSw[/yt]


----------



## Azure (May 13, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Spoiler: new "The Faceless"
> 
> 
> 
> [yt]HtNlISxBwSw[/yt]


 Well this is exciting.


----------



## Aden (May 13, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Spoiler: new "The Faceless"
> 
> 
> 
> [yt]HtNlISxBwSw[/yt]


 
Neat

I don't listen to them much anymore, but their songs are always fun to play on guitar


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 13, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Spoiler: new "The Faceless"
> 
> 
> 
> [yt]HtNlISxBwSw[/yt]


 
They were the first technical death metal band I heard.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 13, 2011)

Aden said:


> Neat
> 
> I don't listen to them much anymore, but their songs are always fun to play on guitar


 
I wish I were that good... :<


----------



## Aden (May 13, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I wish I were that good... :<


 
practice :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 13, 2011)

Aden said:


> practice :3


 
What do you think I do everyday instead of homework? D:
:V

Also I've had 



Spoiler: Murder



[yt]692ayi42gVw[/yt]


 stuck in my head.
It's nintendocore, which is metalcore and like 8-bit noises... I dunno, I like and I guess it fits almost in this thread?


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLzIFPRQKSs

Just a little tech-death gem I came across. It sort of reminds me of early Atheist.


----------



## Yiffy_Dude (May 13, 2011)

I'm a metal fan  i discovered metal when i was around (10 years old) through the band Rhapsody (now Rhapsody of Fire) if you are a geek about dragons, Lord of The Rings related then this is the perfect band for you.. there's going to release a new album in June can't wait to hear and they've released 2 songs from the album and they are good


----------



## Aden (May 13, 2011)

MaskedJackal said:


> Just a little tech-death gem I came across. It sort of reminds me of early Atheist.


 
See if you can find an album from Scenery (Czechoslovakia) if you like Atheist. It's pretty much Atheist worship but it's actually pretty good stuff.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 13, 2011)

Your musical compatibility with AdenZerda is LOW
Music you have in common includes Blind Guardian, Boris, God Is an Astronaut, Gorillaz and Yes

One day (one day)
The next time I set up a new load of albums to listen to I'll choose Agalloch, Motoro Faam, maudlin of the Well, Moonsorrow and Altar of Plagues.
Also maybe Porcupine Tree? Are you a fan of those guys.

Also which Moonsorrow album should I scrobble? Just to be more on-topic.


----------



## Aden (May 13, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Your musical compatibility with AdenZerda is LOW
> Music you have in common includes Blind Guardian, Boris, God Is an Astronaut, Gorillaz and Yes
> 
> One day (one day)
> ...



It's really not that important, sheesh |3
but yeah, I've listened to a bunch of Porcupine Tree



> Also which Moonsorrow album should I scrobble? Just to be more on-topic.


 
I defer to Noctus when it comes to Moonsorrow
but my favorite albums are VerisÃ¤keet and HÃ¤vitetty


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 13, 2011)

Aden said:


> It's really not that important, sheesh |3
> but yeah, I've listened to a bunch of Porcupine Tree
> 
> I defer to Noctus when it comes to Moonsorrow
> but my favorite albums are VerisÃ¤keet and HÃ¤vitetty


 
It's important to meee
Because if people have a lot of music that I haven't listened to then well that means that I still have to listen to that music. Whatever it is. If you don't have near 100% with everybody then you haven't listened to enough! Grrrrrr
And I guess I should try and listen to as much music as I can
I shall consume. Consume... Consume everything.

And I guess I'll just go for one of those Moonsorrow albums, since they're probably good
Unless I get noctus's opinion before I go ahead and listen. Which will probably be tomorrow sometime.

Gotta listen to the rest of what I have listed for today.
Peatbog Faeries - Faerie Stories
Rise Against - Appeal To Reason
RÃ¶yksopp - Junior (halfway through)
Rush - Moving Pictures
White Town - Women In Technology

Scrobbling everythinggg


----------



## anero (May 13, 2011)

[yt]UARiGk1_e_k[/yt]

YT doesn't do it justice. I'm not a flac, or a metal kind of guy but listening to this album in flac = ORGASMIC

though they're more post-hardcore from other releases, but I wub AVL


----------



## Hir (May 13, 2011)

AVL fucking rule good job

i tried a Liturgy cd yesterday

it was beyond terrible


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 13, 2011)

Aden said:


> See if you can find an album from Scenery (Czechoslovakia) if you like Atheist. It's pretty much Atheist worship but it's actually pretty good stuff.


 
I haven't listened to any of their stuff yet, but even their logo is Atheist worship.


----------



## Aden (May 15, 2011)

I don't remember if we discussed it in this thread (not reading through all of it), but Isis broke up about a year ago. Soon they'll be releasing five live albums posthumously, so check it out if you're a fan


----------



## Ekho (May 15, 2011)

Aden said:


> I don't remember if we discussed it in this thread (not reading through all of it), but Isis broke up about a year ago. Soon they'll be releasing five live albums posthumously, so check it out if you're a fan



I saw this, although they're just re-releases of their Live I-V albums.  Would any of them be worth getting?  I've read that the sound quality on some of them isn't great.  I'm also not a huge fan of Celestial and Oceanic, but Panopticon is great.


----------



## Aden (May 16, 2011)

Honestly couldn't say. I haven't delved far enough into their discography (I like what I've heard); just passing on the news~


----------



## Kailombax (May 16, 2011)

I basically like all types of metal except Death Metal...

What types of Metal I like? Well, I really do like Symphonic Metal quite a lot (Nightwish, Epica, 'Leaves Eyes, etc.) and I also like Alternative Metal, Heavy Metal, and some Nu Metal.


----------



## Hir (May 16, 2011)

what is 'alternative metal'


----------



## Aden (May 16, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> what is 'alternative metal'


 
Disturbed maybe?


----------



## VoidBat (May 16, 2011)

Cemetary - Where The Rivers of Madness Stream

Good old Swedish Death Metal from '92.


----------



## Aden (May 16, 2011)

Smugmeister said:


> Cemetary - Where The Rivers of Madness Stream
> 
> Good old Swedish Death Metal from '92.


 
Ah, the good ol' days. Where a band can be the first band named "Cemetary", no sweat.
also I liked it :3


----------



## VoidBat (May 17, 2011)

Aden said:


> Ah, the good ol' days. Where a band can be the first band named "Cemetary", no sweat.
> also I liked it :3


 
Awesome, someone still has an ear for swedish Death Metal. :]
Though I can admit, not all of the Death Metal that hailed from Sweden was good, it's all about finding the tiny gems. 

Anyway, today's catch:
Sarcasm - Through Tears of Gold 
Crypt of Kerberos - The Ancient War

Both are pretty good, though I have a thing for Sarcasm's acoustic solo in the beginning of the song.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 17, 2011)

Well this artist friend requested me on YouTube and I checked out their music and I liked.



Spoiler: Ordo Ab Khao



[yt]Mz-BELcLSJg[/yt]





Spoiler: Ordo Ab Khao



[yt]d7TevRp4SPM[/yt]





Spoiler: Ordo Ab Khao



[yt]tSRMp0Nsd4U[/yt]





Spoiler: Ordo Ab Khao



[yt]dmkcFp3mexQ[/yt]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 24, 2011)

Spoiler: bass



[yt]f296ngNeOuA[/yt]


The fact that people do this fingerpicked baffles me. D:


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 31, 2011)

Listened to Graviton's massless the other day. Its not everyday I get to hear some decent drone with even more decent sound quality. Pretty legit guys.


----------



## Hir (May 31, 2011)

new wintersun song



Spoiler: Wintersun - The Way of the Fire



[yt]1RdD6V0SUvI[/yt]


----------



## Aden (May 31, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> new wintersun song


 
wat


----------



## Hir (May 31, 2011)

yeah i know right \:3/


----------



## Kivaari (May 31, 2011)

Pretty good, I think it might actually be worth the wait.


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 31, 2011)

Wintersun is still alive?

Whatever, the new Autopsy is out. I couldn't be happier right now. =D


----------



## Radiohead (May 31, 2011)

So I just learned that Falconer has a new album scheduled for release in June. Yes. I am Slowpoke. 

Has anyone heard any of the songs off of it? I want to get it but I don't know if I want it if it's going to be way different from _Among Beggars and Thieves_. 

I don't really have much to add on other metal bands. I'm just a Falconer fan.


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jun 1, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> So I just learned that Falconer has a new album scheduled for release in June. Yes. I am Slowpoke.
> 
> Has anyone heard any of the songs off of it? I want to get it but I don't know if I want it if it's going to be way different from _Among Beggars and Thieves_.
> 
> I don't really have much to add on other metal bands. I'm just a Falconer fan.


 

I didn't even know they had another one coming out.

I haven't heard anything from it, but all their material with Blad on vocals has been great. I expect the new album to be more of the same.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 1, 2011)

I only learned it after noticing "Wait, a 2011 album?" on their wikipedia page. I'm just debating between getting that or a new watch. 

The price will go down eventually on the album I suppose. I can wait until after the rush to get it dies down.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 2, 2011)

m. masami <3's technical deathcore 4evs

from _artforum

_i also love that he refers to oli sykes as "oliver"
that is adorable and wonderful
he's older than my dad


----------



## anero (Jun 2, 2011)

EVERYONE STAND THE FUCK BACK

[yt]7jjBinzryFY[/yt]


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 3, 2011)

Has anybody heard Animals as Leaders? Honestly, if I have I'm pretty sure most people on here have already bathed in them completely, excluding that occasional "Lamb of god! Metallica! Rock on! \m/"
It gets a little repetitive at times but for the most part, it's pretty straight forward on what's it's trying to give you and they manage a lot of fun beat arrangements which is probably the main reason I'm so attracted to them.

But yeah, http://m.myspace.com/home.wap?bfd=webnext&isredirected=true#friends.list/profile/164208530

I dunno. I feel like everybody's heard of this band but me. Lol Hopefully, someone gets something out of this. Just tryin to help.


----------



## Aden (Jun 4, 2011)

About time, jeez :V

Noctus, I'm making our kollab into a postrawk AAL
okay sweet


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jun 4, 2011)

New Megadeth song: http://www.metal-archives.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=80624

It's a little difficult to hear clearly, but it's all we've got so far.


----------



## Hir (Jun 4, 2011)

http://www.sputnikmusic.com/review/43768/Liturgy-[NY]-Aesthethica/

i reviewed liturgy guys!! yeahhhh!!!


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 5, 2011)

Just found this band and I'm gonna check out more of their stuff tomorrow.



Spoiler: edit this



[yt]O_0urDC-KNM[/yt]





Spoiler: edit this



[yt]ySQOE9CPVAc[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Jun 5, 2011)

put youtube embeds in spoilers please, it lags the fuck out of everyone's browser (well not mine that much but it's still annoying).


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 5, 2011)

*Whats your favorite metal band ever?*
Sonic Mayhem. But, I try to hardly listen to them so I don't get tired of them.

*Favored genre of metal?*
Industrial and thrash.

*concerts you've gone to?*
None.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 6, 2011)

...

Deathcore disappoints me deeply, too much BREE BREE shit.


----------



## Namba (Jun 6, 2011)

New ABR


----------



## Raphael (Jun 8, 2011)

*Does anybody besides me actually like this kind of music here?*

...

Genre: Experimental Deathcore
Origin: Germany

Ironically, it's kind of furry. "Yes, the other day on the meadow. Is something wrong? Just wanted to walk. There stood a cow (MOO! BREE, BREE!) she said to me, stay here a little bit, I'm a magical beast, what can I tell you? But stay here."

[video=youtube;zBAzG73PIQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBAzG73PIQ0[/video]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Does anybody besides me actually like this kind of music here?*

Thank god it had subtitles.


----------



## Browder (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Does anybody besides me actually like this kind of music here?*



Raphael said:


> ...
> 
> Genre: Experimental Deathcore
> Origin: Germany
> ...


 This does not go in the Den, it goes in the Tube. Since we already had a metal thread I just merged it with that one.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 8, 2011)

I love metal, always have. It got more brutal for me after I saw Metallica LIVE November 3rd, 2009, when Lamb of God opened (which got me into deathcore), and then I branched out and became more into other styles. I <3 you metal!
There's also some rap and techno mixed in.
*
FAV BANDS:



		Code:
	

Abandon All Ships!
ArsonistsGetAllTheGirls 
As Blood Runs Black 
As The World Fades 
Attack Attack! 
Betraying The Martyrs 
Big Chocolate 
The Black Dahlia Murder 
The Boy Will Drown 
Brainlust 
Breakdown of Sanity 
Bring Me The Horizon 
brokeNCYDE 
Buried Remains 
Casino Madrid 
Cherished 
Chrispy 
Commissioner 
Dance Club Massacre 
Darkness Dynamite 
The Dauntless 
Dead Silence Hides My Cries 
The Devil Wears Prada 
Dot Dot Curve :) 
Dreamfall In Vain 
Eskimo Callboy 
Existence 
Fury Never Fades 
Giants Among Us 
In Fear & Faith 
In Mourning 
The Irish Front 
I Set My Friends On Fire 
King Conquer 
Laserboys 
LapFox Trax ( Renard Queenston ) 
Liferuiner
Make Them Suffer 
Medea Rising 
Metallica 
Missing In Maryland
My Sky, Your City 
Never Met A Dead Man 
Obsek 
Odd Future Wolfgang Kill Them All 
Of Buried Hopes 
Out Of Yesteryear 
The Red Shore 
Rusko 
Slaughter At The Engagement Party 
Through Plagues 
undermorphine 
We Butter The Bread With Butter 
100deadrabbits

FAV GENRES:

*

```
Electro. Dubstep.  Chiptune. Breakcore. Thrash. Screamo. Autotune.  Hardcore. Post-Hardcore. Deathcore (Experimental, Symphonic, Technical) Grindcore. Deathgrind.  Cybergrind. Metalcore. Nintendocore. Crunkcore.
```


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 9, 2011)

Raphael said:


> when Lamb of God opened (which got me into deathcore)


 
Lamb of God is not deathcore. Unless you're saying they made you look stuff up on YouTube that eventually lead up to deathcore? Because that's what happened with me they got me into death metal because I saw Cannibal Corpse in the Related Videos list on YouTube after watching a few LoG videos.


----------



## anero (Jun 9, 2011)

Raphael said:


> I love metal, always have. It got more brutal for me after I saw Metallica LIVE November 3rd, 2009, when Lamb of God opened (which got me into deathcore), and then I branched out and became more into other styles. I <3 you metal!
> There's also some rap and techno mixed in.
> *
> FAV BANDS:
> ...


 

I think I hate you.


----------



## Aden (Jun 9, 2011)

Raphael said:


> I love metal, always have. It got more brutal for me after I saw Metallica LIVE November 3rd, 2009, when Lamb of God opened (which got me into deathcore), and then I branched out and became more into other styles. I <3 you metal!
> There's also some rap and techno mixed in.
> *
> FAV BANDS:
> ...


 
I don't believe this is the thread for you


----------



## Browder (Jun 9, 2011)

Aden said:


> I don't believe this is the thread for you


 This is probably indirectly my bad. He made a post about Deathcore in The Den, and I merged it with this topic. Judging by your reactions I'm taking it that Deathcore isn't metal?

Please don't kill me.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 9, 2011)

> Lamb of God is not deathcore. Unless you're saying they made you look  stuff up on YouTube that eventually lead up to deathcore? Because that's  what happened with me they got me into death metal because I saw  Cannibal Corpse in the Related Videos list on YouTube after watching a  few LoG videos.


That's exactly what I meant.



> This is probably indirectly my bad. He made a post about Deathcore in  The Den, and I merged it with this topic. Judging by your reactions I'm  taking it that Deathcore isn't metal?


Yes, deathcore is metal. A lot of the genres I posed are very secularist and instill A LOT of hatred from other metal fans. Especially the American bands. Crunkcore for example is especially hated and is not metal, and I can see why it's hated, but I love it all the same:

However, whatever all the haters might say, the cores are metal.

CRUNKCORE EXAMPLE
[video=youtube;2v-dLlmXM9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2v-dLlmXM9c[/video]
THIS IS NOT METAL ^
46k views. 

Oh, and for all you all who say WHY and WHY WOULD SOMEONE LISTEN TO THIS? or FUCK THAT KID, I HATE HIM or I HATE YOU [to me]... just remember this: *your hatred created this music... *



> I think I hate you.


Welcome to the club.


----------



## Hir (Jun 9, 2011)

Spoiler: kill a cop cop kill a cop cop kill a cop



[yt]cqILx78oNww[/yt]



kill a cop cop kill a cop cop kill a cop kill a cop cop kill a cop cop kill a cop kill a cop cop kill a cop cop kill a cop kill a cop cop kill a cop cop kill a cop kill a cop cop kill a cop cop kill a cop kill a cop cop kill a cop cop kill a cop kill a cop cop kill a cop cop kill a cop kill a cop cop kill a cop cop kill a cop kill a cop cop kill a cop cop kill a cop kill a cop cop kill a cop cop kill a cop kill a cop cop kill a cop cop kill a cop kill a cop cop kill a cop cop kill a cop kill a cop cop kill a cop cop kill a cop kill a cop cop kill a cop cop kill a cop kill a cop cop kill a cop cop kill a cop kill a cop cop kill a cop cop kill a cop



Raphael said:


> Oh, and for all you all who say WHY and WHY WOULD SOMEONE LISTEN TO THIS? or FUCK THAT KID, I HATE HIM or I HATE YOU [to me]... just remember this: *your hatred created this music... *


 
that's what they want you to think

but actually retarded kids who think people hate them and think they're edgy make this music (and listen to this music)

so there


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 9, 2011)

crunkcore is punker than $140 ed hardy "punk's not dead" beefy tees


the punkest thing of all would be to get a job at a fortune 500 company and start a family

AND THEN KILL THEM ALL




swag swag swag


i am the punkest metal guy and the metallest punk guy in existence
step to me
[yt]_KvphaUYqgM[/yt]
[yt]r_5aezubc0I[/yt]
kids take back the metalpunx
it is yr duty


----------



## Aden (Jun 9, 2011)

Browder said:


> This is probably indirectly my bad. He made a post about Deathcore in The Den, and I merged it with this topic. Judging by your reactions I'm taking it that Deathcore isn't metal?
> 
> Please don't kill me.


 
Deathcore is most certainly metal (its suckitude notwithstanding). It's mostly the stuff like



Raphael said:


> Attack Attack!



and



Raphael said:


> brokeNCYDE


 
that he's going to get jumped on for. It's seriously objectively bad.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 10, 2011)

Aden said:


> It's mostly the stuff like Attack Attack! and brokeNCYDE and that he's going to get jumped on for. It's seriously objectively bad.


 
Yeah, but this is a metal thread, so I would never have spoken about those genres/bands if you didn't call it out, I was only listing ALL my genres because I copy pasted from my blog.



> i am the punkest metal guy and the metallest punk guy in existence
> step to me



*Fuck yeh, and Texas, In July is dope.*

[video=youtube;PPagvf-aqCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPagvf-aqCs[/video]


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 10, 2011)

anero said:


> I think I hate you.


 
Probably trolling. Dear God, that list was masterfully created to fuck with metalheads.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 10, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Probably trolling. Dear God, that list was masterfully created to fuck with metalheads.


 
No... I'm not trolling, here's screens of my iTunes.

1 http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/7386/itunes1n.png
2 http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/3554/itunes2s.png
3 http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/7827/itunes3c.png
4 http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/4844/itunes4.png

I'm both a metalhead and a scene faggot. Whatchyu' gunna' do about it?


----------



## Aden (Jun 11, 2011)

Raphael said:


> I'm both a metalhead and a scene faggot. Whatchyu' gunna' do about it?


 
Be glad I'm not you, I guess
Shrug


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 11, 2011)

I've posted in here before but I suppose I'll give myself a proper intro taken from the OP.

*Whats your favorite metal band ever?*
Falconer 

*Favored genre of metal?*
Power, death, symphonic 

*concerts you've gone to?*
None involving metal.


----------



## Random User (Jun 11, 2011)

So recently I've been really into GWAR.

[video=youtube;wESpXvwHloc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wESpXvwHloc[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 11, 2011)

haha GWAR....

My mom (who is a massive wimp who can't even watch horror movies) went to a GWAR concert as her first concert 

she doesn't like concerts at all now


----------



## Raphael (Jun 11, 2011)

Anybody attending the any of the BIG4 concerts?


----------



## Aden (Jun 11, 2011)

Raphael said:


> Anybody attending the any of the BIG4 concerts?


 
Are those the overpriced concerts for those thrash bands that just. Won't. Die
Actually megadeth's cool in my book


----------



## Raphael (Jun 11, 2011)

Aden said:


> Are those the overpriced concerts for those thrash bands that just. Won't. Die
> Actually megadeth's cool in my book


 
I'm not a Slayer fan, because every album is regurgitated. I dislike Megadeth. Anthrax is cool. 1980 - 1990 Metallica is my favourite of all time.
And they're actually not that expensive... believe it or not.


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jun 11, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> Spoiler: kill a cop cop kill a cop cop kill a cop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahahaha

The new Morbid Angel is an abomination. "Nevermore" is a great song, but everything else on it is downright embarrassing. 

I can't believe this is the same band that wrote Altars of Madness.


----------



## Aden (Jun 11, 2011)

Raphael said:


> And they're actually not that expensive... believe it or not.


 
That's nice to hear. I just remember a few people I knew in high school paying 90 bucks a head to see _just_ Metallica. Outrageous.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 11, 2011)

Aden said:


> That's nice to hear. I just remember a few people I knew in high school paying 90 bucks a head to see _just_ Metallica. Outrageous.


 
Well, I paid $80 when I saw them in Ottawa in 2009, but I was on the ground floor. Plus, Metallica opens the doors for the last 3 songs if the stadium isn't full, and people crowed the stairs to watch. It's nuts.

We broke records for most people at Scotiabank Place in Ottawa that night. Full house, ground floor and every stair occupied. Was crazy.


----------



## Hir (Jun 11, 2011)

Spoiler: Terra Tenebrosa - The Mourning Star



[yt]g0f8mBk2-PE[/yt]



i recommend this

for fans of blut aus nord and deathspell omega


----------



## anero (Jun 11, 2011)

it's just pretty bottom-heavy sludge ala black sheep wall but if you know the story behind the actual lyrics, it becomes the most *brvtal metuls ever*
[yt]lNRQIX8Cu44[/yt]
in all seriousness though the vocalist wrote this while he was dying of a terminal illness holy fuckballs


----------



## Aden (Jun 11, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> i recommend this
> 
> for fans of blut aus nord and deathspell omega


 
Oh :3


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 12, 2011)

What's the general consensus on Dismember and Arch Enemy? Curious to hear thoughts on them.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 12, 2011)

SETH PUTNAM DIED!

JUST WHEN HE WAS TURNING HIS LIFE AROUND

CURSE YOU JESU

WHY MUST YOU SNUFF OUR BRIGHTEST STARS???

;________;

http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=159315


----------



## anero (Jun 12, 2011)

I... Okay then

can't say I liked his work but that was the point :v


----------



## Cyril (Jun 12, 2011)

It has puzzled me for years, so I'm going to dare to ask...
What's the appeal of Death Metal and all its subgenres to fans of the genre?


----------



## Raphael (Jun 12, 2011)

CyrilDaroun said:


> It has puzzled me for years, so I'm going to dare to ask...
> What's the appeal of Death Metal and all its subgenres to fans of the genre?



Oh, god, what a question! Alright, well, I'll basically sum it up as quick as possible. I am not a death metal fan, I am a deathcore fan. Deathcore is a combination of death metal and hardcore punk or metalcore (if the deathcore band employs clean vocals). There's many different types: Progressive, Melodic, Technical, Industrial, Symphonic, Orchestral, Experimental -- I like them all.

The reasons for me: You pretty much have to be tone deaf in order to enjoy and understand "screamo" (screamo is *NOT* a genre), because deathcore is not actually real music. Music must have appropriate pitch, melody and sound; which screamo cannot give. I am tone deaf. I am in love with the various styles of screamo, which includes everything from inhales to exhales, hi's and low's, mid's and growls, bree bree, and vocal fry, grindcore vocals.

Also, MOST of the appeal is shock value. I love the lyrics, which you learn to be able to understand after being involved in the culture. I love the music's culture!! I love going to shows and moshing, I love the energy, the people, the girls (especially them!), the healthy way to extrude anger in form of moshing is the best way to ease up tension and friction in my life, without actually bashing heads together. I tend to stay away from the Wall of Death, though.  But that is the appeal for me.


Now I know it's hard to understand, but there's "mainstream" artists as well in the extreme subgenres, such as deathcore and such. Winds of Plague, Despised Icon, Black Dahlia Murder, Devil Wears Prada to name a few. I prefer the "non-mainstream", underground bands, like 100deadrabbits and The Irish Front. 

A lot of people might say scene kids are posers, but the fact that I just explained why deathcore wasn't real music and that I like it because of the shock value (which is what a lot of haters will say to insult me, which doesn't work because I completely get that lmao), I'm pretty sure this should explain most of it.

You gotta' be tone deaf. You may need to be involved in the culture to get the exposure young when you can get more into it. You need to appreciate the artistic talent, because yes, there is artistic talent. I am a vocalist, I've been training on various inhale/exhale techniques for two years and I still haven't mastered each technique. It's hard work, it's not just some idiot yelling. Some vocals *DO* sound better than others, believe it or not. I hate Chelsea Grin's high vocals and I hate Suicide Silence's lows, for example.

I hope this little ramble helps provoke some understanding. Ask if you wanna' know anything else or you want me to elaborate.


----------



## Hir (Jun 12, 2011)

Raphael just stop please


----------



## Raphael (Jun 12, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> Raphael just stop please


 
No?


----------



## Hir (Jun 12, 2011)

"Also, MOST of the appeal is shock value."

if that's what you think you really need to just stop

thanks


----------



## Raphael (Jun 12, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> "Also, MOST of the appeal is shock value."
> 
> if that's what you think you really need to just stop
> 
> thanks



Eh, how about no? In fact, if you're going to be like that, I could just continue to write more about the genre of deathcore. How's that sound?


----------



## Isen (Jun 12, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> SETH PUTNAM DIED!
> 
> JUST WHEN HE WAS TURNING HIS LIFE AROUND
> 
> ...


I knew you would beat me to posting this.

Gonna listen to some AC in memoriam. :[


----------



## Hir (Jun 12, 2011)

Raphael said:


> Eh, how about no? In fact, if you're going to be like that, I could just continue to write more about the genre of deathcore. How's that sound?


 
oh no please don't make yourself look like an idiot more whatever will i do oh gosh ]:


----------



## Raphael (Jun 12, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> oh no please don't make yourself look like an idiot more whatever will i do oh gosh ]:


 
First of all: I don't care what people think about me, so my writing has no impact if people call me a loser or whatever. But do not tell me to stop inputting my opinion in a public thread about HEAVY METAL, which includes subgenres. It's my incentive to do so, considering *you're* the one who wanted me to stop, so the passive aggressive stuff isn't fooling me.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 12, 2011)

Isen said:


> I knew you would beat me to posting this.
> 
> Gonna listen to some AC in memoriam. :[


 
the man had about 15 different bands and they ALL sucked in different ways 

:') tro0ly an inspiration 


as far as this death metal hubub goes who decides (or deicides hahaha its a pun) its all music
everything is music

sometimes i listen to death metal for shredddin geetars and [URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYv269-HcqU"]blasting drums
[/URL]

sometimes i like the slamz

it depends on my varied and ever changing moods

deathcore can bring the slamz too

i am eclectic like that


----------



## Cyril (Jun 12, 2011)

Raphael said:


> I am in love with the various styles of screamo


 and this is where I stopped reading.

Anyone else willing to take a shot at the question I posed? I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 12, 2011)

CyrilDaroun said:


> and this is where I stopped reading.
> 
> Anyone else willing to take a shot at the question I posed? I'm genuinely curious.


 
Why? I gave you a genuine answer. It's atmosphere, and the feelings I get from listening to it provoke pleasure, the appeal is a brain chemical if you want the goddamn science behind it. You asked about death metal and it's subgenres, and deathcore is a subgenre. And deathcore HAS to have screamo, or it's not deathcore.



> as far as this death metal hubub goes who decides (or deicides hahaha its a pun) its all music
> everything is music



I consider it music too, but dictionary definition doesn't.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 12, 2011)

Because I'm an elitist prick.

And skimming your response, you dance around the question without answering the specific thing I want answered, IE "What about Death Metal, the musical genre, is appealing to its fans?" I was asking about the music, your response is about everything BUT.

didn't see Senzuri's answer when I posted so my response to that:
The links posted all pissed me off so I guess I just don't like the genre and explaining it isn't going to do anything for me. Ah well.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 12, 2011)

CyrilDaroun said:


> Because I'm an elitist prick.
> 
> And skimming your response, you dance around the question without answering the specific thing I want answered, IE "What about Death Metal, the musical genre, is appealing to its fans?" I was asking about the music, your response is about everything BUT.
> 
> ...



Which part about the ATMOSPHERE of the music, do you not understand? Do you know what that means? The heavyness, the vocals, the djent (a type of guitar sound) in conjuction with the brutality of the music is appealing to me, and other death fans. Shock. Value. 

If you don't like the genre, it's almost impossible to understand it. It's like a fetish. You don't get it unless you're into it.



And also, FTR to anybody else, just because I listen to DxC doesn't mean I don't like other kinds of music. I'm listening to Patience by GNR right now for example.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 12, 2011)

they pissed you off?

hahahaha

okay
did you hit your computer??

maybe you should try nocturnus
they have keyboards

raphael dont talk about djent
djent is something removed from death metal
its the meshuggah guitar tone
and bands that use that tone are somehow part of this "djent" movement
its like d-beat except more confusing because the bands dont all have "dis-" in front of their names


djentiphery
djents as leaders


----------



## Hir (Jun 12, 2011)

Raphael said:


> First of all: I don't care what people think about me, so my writing has no impact if people call me a loser or whatever. But do not tell me to stop inputting my opinion in a public thread about HEAVY METAL, which includes subgenres. It's my incentive to do so, considering *you're* the one who wanted me to stop, so the passive aggressive stuff isn't fooling me.


 
haaaaa okay

also you didn't say it was about the atmosphere you said it was about shock value which it isn't which fueled my response


----------



## Cyril (Jun 12, 2011)

Okay, that's fair enough.

But, uh... that wasn't mentioned in your post.

Heaviness isn't bad, but... a lot of it seems to devolve into little more than noise. Growling vocals usually don't bug me though they don't really appeal to me.


----------



## Hir (Jun 12, 2011)

too extreme!


----------



## Cyril (Jun 12, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> they pissed you off?
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> ...


By "pissed me off" I guess I should say "if I listened to this for more than 10 seconds I'd probably get a headache".
And why would I hit my computer? It's not my computer's fault that I have to listen to those songs. It's my speakers' fault!



Senzuri Champion said:


> maybe you should try nocturnus
> they have keyboards


That's a plus?


----------



## Raphael (Jun 12, 2011)

> I love going to shows and moshing, I love the *energy*, the people, the  girls (especially them!), the *healthy way to extrude anger* in form of  moshing is the best *way to ease up tension and friction* in my life,  without actually bashing heads together. I tend to stay away from the  Wall of Death, though.  But *that is the appeal* for me.


Atmosphere.



> Heaviness isn't bad, but... a lot of it seems to devolve into little  more than noise. Growling vocals usually don't bug me though they don't  really appeal to me.


A lot, yes. Typically, I'm not too big on growls (still love 'em!) but they need to be done right. I prefer high-pitches and mid-pitches, and mostly exhales > inhales.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 12, 2011)

CyrilDaroun said:


> That's a plus?


 
of course

their first album was about a cyborg that goes back in time and kills the baby jesus

if you dont think thats incredible then maybe you shouldnt listen


----------



## Hir (Jun 12, 2011)

Raphael said:


> Atmosphere.


 
"Also, MOST of the appeal is shock value."

most

_most_

meaning it's more shock value than atmosphere


----------



## Cyril (Jun 12, 2011)

Raphael said:


> Atmosphere.


Again, this is completely different from what you said:


Raphael said:


> Which part about the ATMOSPHERE of the music, do  you not understand? Do you know what that means? The heavyness, the  vocals, the djent (a type of guitar sound) in conjuction with the  brutality of the music is appealing to me, and other death fans. Shock.  Value.



EDIT: Elaboration:
"healthy way to extrude anger in form of  moshing" has nothing to do with "The heavyness, the  vocals, the djent".
You're probably confusing "atmosphere of culture" with "atmosphere of sound" and those are completely different.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 12, 2011)

Either way, I may have executed a slightly confusing or unorganized/unclear post, but only because I was trying to explain it without catching such fucking flak from people, it's only distracting to the person (you, Cyril) trying to understand.



> "healthy way to extrude anger in form of  moshing" has nothing to do with "The heavyness, the  vocals, the djent".
> You're probably confusing "atmosphere of culture" with "atmosphere of sound" and those are completely different.



Maybe slightly.* Let me rewrite so there won't be any confusion.*

Deathcore is appealing for the following reasons: Atmosphere. Deathcore is all about heavyness and rhythm, it's got djent, screaming, blastbeat, breakdowns and intense instrumentals that appeal to metal fans who come from the hardcore punk music scene. Deathcore opens doors to it's many subgenres as well. Shock value. Moshing, hardcore dancing, sweating, fucking. It's an addictive underground culture, it's fun to be part of. It's crazy, and it leaves great memories for your youth. <3


----------



## Hir (Jun 12, 2011)

yeah dat djent was SO SHOCKING~


----------



## Cyril (Jun 12, 2011)

I completely understand that answer.
It also confirms that I just hate the genre as a whole. Oh well. Change of subject now would be preferred because the drama in this thread is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 12, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> yeah dat djent was SO SHOCKING~


 
Djent is actually *Onomatopoeia.* But real djent (as in the genre) is almost always only instrumental and uses *MANY, MANY* simultaneous poly rhythms, which I don't know if you know, are extremely difficult to execute.  

[video=youtube;NmfzWpp0hMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmfzWpp0hMc[/video]

Yes, he's using an 8-string, and yes, he's playing like that with his hands. And yes, he's black.


----------



## Hir (Jun 12, 2011)

i didn't ask for a djent definition ]:


----------



## Raphael (Jun 12, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> i didn't ask for a djent definition ]:


 
I was more or less just explaining it to anybody who didn't know in the thread. 



> I completely understand that answer.
> It also confirms that I just hate the genre as a whole. Oh well. Change  of subject now would be preferred because the drama in this thread is  beyond ridiculous.


Good, glad it makes sense. Sorry for the confusion. *Also understandable.* Like I said, it's like a fetish, you really gotta just like it and be into it to understand how anybody could enjoy it.


----------



## Hir (Jun 12, 2011)

oh god those poly-rhythms fap fap fap

i'm bored today ]:


----------



## Raphael (Jun 12, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> oh god those poly-rhythms fap fap fap
> 
> i'm bored today ]:


 
I'm glad you like them. Poly rhythms are great. Animals As Leaders have some intricate songs.


----------



## Hir (Jun 12, 2011)

i was kidding >:[


----------



## Raphael (Jun 12, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> i was kidding >:[



Yes, I know.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 12, 2011)

And after listening to that song I am convinced that I need to go check out more of their stuff. Have heard some songs from the band before but never looked too deeply into them.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 12, 2011)

CyrilDaroun said:


> And after listening to that song I am convinced that I need to go check out more of their stuff. Have heard some songs from the band before but never looked too deeply into them.


 
Animals As Leaders? <3
I was recommended to go view them from my friend J.D., and his band Perjury. He showed me on his Blackberry.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 12, 2011)

ive listened to a decent amount of songs by bands who would fall under this "djent" category and none of them strike my fancy at all
                     periphery was my least favorite though
clean singing is very often something one needs to overcome in heavy or loud & fast music
i would rather hear shitty death growls than whatever clean vocals a band has to offer pretty much every time 
like that guy from protest the hero they usually oversing the fuck out of whatevers written
do people really like those sort of bands' lyrics?
you can be an instrumental band you know 
look at the ventures



this guy summarizes my thoughts 



			
				AzAtHoTh1666 said:
			
		

> Lots of techniquesï»¿ but i can't see the point of it...no emotions for me




what else were we talking about


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 12, 2011)

Raphael said:


> Djent is actually *Onomatopoeia.* But real djent (as in the genre) is almost always only instrumental and uses *MANY, MANY* simultaneous poly rhythms, which I don't know if you know, are extremely difficult to execute.
> 
> [video]
> 
> Yes, he's using an 8-string, and yes, he's playing like that with his hands. And yes, he's black.


 
Not bad. Reminded me slightly of Meshuggah.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 12, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> like that guy from protest the hero they usually oversing the fuck out of whatevers written
> do people really like those sort of bands' lyrics?


 We can't agree on anything, I guess. I love Walker's singing style, and I feel it fits well with the music. Of course, I usually prefer clean vocals to harsh vocals, so that's probably why.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 12, 2011)

> like that guy from protest the hero they usually oversing the fuck out of whatevers written


I hate Protest The Hero, We Came As Romans, Emarosa. God, those bands suck. No offense to fans.



> Not bad. Reminded me slightly of Meshuggah.


Glad you like.


----------



## AlphaDark (Jun 12, 2011)

Well to save the forum lets just stop talking about how much we hate one thing or another.  That being said;  Five Finger Death is the best new metal, classic Pantera is still awesome, and close to nothing can beat Tool.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 12, 2011)

I only have one Tool album, Lateralus, and I've never bothered to check out any of their other work... I should probably get AEnima eventually, since I've heard that's their other "great" album.

Pantera... I like some of their songs, and absolutely hate others. Very hit-and-miss but I can appreciate the band for what it was.


----------



## Ekho (Jun 12, 2011)

I like Tool, but there are better metal bands out there.  A lot of their  stuff sounds the same.  And for a band that has been around since the  early 90s, how have they only released four albums?  Apparently they're releasing a new album next year (lol).


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 13, 2011)

CyrilDaroun said:


> It has puzzled me for years, so I'm going to dare to ask...
> What's the appeal of Death Metal and all its subgenres to fans of the genre?


 
I know this is a few pages back (and has a huge shitfest going on), but for me it's the intensity of the vocals and the aggressiveness of it. I don't listen to death metal if I feel like chilling out. It's when I need to get shit done, and it helps set the mood, at least from my experience. 

I don't like death metal that immediately throws you into it, either. A slow buildup is preferred.


----------



## Kivaari (Jun 13, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> I know this is a few pages back (and has a huge shitfest going on), but for me it's the intensity of the vocals and the aggressiveness of it. I don't listen to death metal if I feel like chilling out. It's when I need to get shit done, and it helps set the mood, at least from my experience.


I suppose this applies a bit to me too, though it's more that I think it's complex and interesting to listen to. When it comes to getting shit done, Power Metal and some Thrash is best for me, Death Metal tends to have me more focused on it than whatever I'm doing.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 13, 2011)

Power metal is more relaxing to me. I could fall asleep to that (still love it, though). Symphonic is more of my general "get your ass off the computer" music.


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jun 14, 2011)

When I need to relax, I usually throw on some funeral doom or something. As much as I love death metal, I can't focus on anything when listening to it. 

In other news, Seth Putnam just passed away. I know AxCx wasn't a metal band, but he played bass for Upsidedown Cross, so it's still somewhat on topic.  

R.I.P.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 15, 2011)

MaskedJackal said:


> As much as I love death metal, I can't focus on anything when listening to it.



Weird, without deathcore in my head, I can't finish a single assignment in class, let alone concentrate on it.


----------



## anero (Jun 15, 2011)

*did someone say djent*

[yt]hB75rvrv5YA[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 15, 2011)

Raphael said:


> Weird, without death*core*


 
:c


----------



## anero (Jun 15, 2011)

Skift said:


> :c


he's going through his teenage years he is experimenting

he'll get better


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 15, 2011)

anero said:


> he's going through his teenage years he is experimenting
> 
> he'll get better


but the "-core" disease will infect many other poor souls

also i want to thank radio for showing me Falconer c:


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 15, 2011)

what are some good power metal names?


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 15, 2011)

anero said:


> *did someone say djent*
> 
> [yt]hB75rvrv5YA[/yt]


 
I liked that as well.


----------



## Aden (Jun 15, 2011)

Ikrit said:


> what are some good power metal names?


 
Take any ~*special*~ fursona name and replace all instances of "fox", "wolf", and their variants ("kitsune", "renard", "lobo"), and replace them with "dragon". Feel free to adapt other elements as well; ex. "claw" -> "sword".


----------



## Cyril (Jun 15, 2011)

Aden said:


> Take any ~*special*~ fursona name and replace all instances of "fox", "wolf", and their variants ("kitsune", "renard", "lobo"), and replace them with "dragon". Feel free to adapt other elements as well; ex. "claw" -> "sword".


"Fire" being somewhere in the title tends to help.
You could also try slightly misspelling a word by changing a single letter ("Fire" becomes "Fyre", for example.)


anero said:


> *did someone say djent*
> 
> *link removed*


 this was pretty neat. Though I was only half paying attention.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 15, 2011)

anero said:


> he's going through his teenage years he is experimenting
> 
> he'll get better


 
I'll listen to hardcore for life, I've listened to hardcore since BEFORE I was a teenager.
Deathcore is just the answer to needing heavier, more brutal stuff.
It's not a phase, it's my religion.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 15, 2011)

Raphael said:


> it's my religion.


 This... is stupid. REALLY... stupid. 

*sigh*


----------



## Hir (Jun 15, 2011)

Raphael said:


> I'll listen to hardcore for life, I've listened to hardcore since BEFORE I was a teenager.
> Deathcore is just the answer to needing heavier, more brutal stuff.
> It's not a phase, it's my religion.


 
oh hey look a tool
let's giggle at the tool :>


----------



## Raphael (Jun 15, 2011)

CyrilDaroun said:


> This... is stupid. REALLY... stupid.
> 
> *sigh*


 
Why? Because you say it is? Religion is something you put faith into. The quote, "I don't have enough faith to be an atheist", I have too much faith. I have nothing to release into because I'm atheist. Music is my release. Music is my religion.

"Religion is a cultural system that establishes symbols that relate humanity to spirituality and moral values."
Spirituality, "the deepest values and meanings by which people live."



> oh hey look a tool
> let's giggle at the tool :>


*would enjoy it* lol


----------



## Hir (Jun 16, 2011)

so if you have faith in something it is automatically your religion

wow, you're more stupid than you look

dance tool, dance! :>


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jun 16, 2011)

Ikrit said:


> what are some good power metal names?


 
Get Jag Panzer's "Ample Destruction" album. It is a must.

Also check out Nocturnal Rites, Running Wild, and Lost Horizon. I believe someone already mentioned Falconer.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 16, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> so if you have faith in something it is automatically your religion



No, I never said "if you have faith in something, it's automatically your religion". I said I put faith in music and therefore consider it my religion. That wasn't that hard to understand.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 16, 2011)

Okay, this is the part where this stupid argument stops.

I apologize for provoking this stupidity. Someone should probably slap me.


----------



## anero (Jun 16, 2011)

i will say that The Contortionist isn't half bad, it's like BTBAM's little brother with better vocals and worse everything else.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 16, 2011)

CyrilDaroun said:


> Okay, this is the part where this stupid argument stops.
> 
> I apologize for provoking this stupidity. Someone should probably slap me.



It's amazing how many people cannot ignore, or overlook. It's also amazing how much people care.
I'll leave you to your "Heavy metal" thread, which includes every single subgenre under the sun.... but apparently not the new ones.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 16, 2011)

Raphael, the way you act makes it look like you're fishing for drama everywhere you go and that you WANT to get into an argument, no matter how stupid the argument may be.

The above is a perfect example.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 16, 2011)

CyrilDaroun said:


> Raphael, the way you act makes it look like you're fishing for drama everywhere you go and that you WANT to get into an argument, no matter how stupid the argument may be.
> 
> The above is a perfect example.



Sure. Think what you want, but I just made my exit, and now you're keeping me here. Can I please leave now? Lol.
*I'll leave you to your "Heavy metal" thread = Goodbye*


----------



## Cyril (Jun 16, 2011)

Okay, so you made your exit and then posted again.
It was your choice to post here again.
Don't respond to this.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 16, 2011)

CyrilDaroun said:


> Okay, so you made your exit and then posted again.
> It was your choice to post here again.
> Don't respond to this.


 
Okay.


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jun 16, 2011)

Nobody is forcing you to post, dude. You may leave whenever you wish.

Anyways, apparently Opeth is going to ditch the growls on their upcoming album. Many are skeptical, but I found Ghost Reveries and Watershed boring and welcome the change. Opeth were never a death metal band anyway (rather, progressive metal with some death metal influence), and I never listened to them for the "brutality".


----------



## Cyril (Jun 16, 2011)

I think my point has just been proven, and this is the point where I drop it.
I hope you don't even think about responding to this post.

EDIT: If it were any other band, I'd welcome that news, but Akerfeldt is literally the only person who can make growls sound good, at least in my opinion. 
Though his clean vocals are amazing too, so I guess I shouldn't complain.


----------



## Aden (Jun 16, 2011)

MaskedJackal said:


> Anyways, apparently Opeth is going to ditch the growls on their upcoming album. Many are skeptical, but I found Ghost Reveries and Watershed boring and welcome the change.



It's apparently going to sound like 70s and 80s rock/prog/heavy metal. Which is so, so very hit-or-miss with me. I'll check it out, I'm sure.

Tentative album cover is cool and also terrible at the same time



CyrilDaroun said:


> Akerfeldt is literally the only person who can make growls sound good, at least in my opinion.


 
He is a really good vocalist, despite what the "omg too mainstream not kvlt enough" people say, but... there are plenty of other people with harsh vocals that I find more pleasing than Ã…kerfeldt's


----------



## NobleThorne (Jun 16, 2011)

HAMMERFALL!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDTmKNl3e6Q


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 16, 2011)

MaskedJackal said:


> Anyways, apparently Opeth is going to ditch the growls on their upcoming album.


 
Is this real life?


----------



## Cyril (Jun 16, 2011)

Aden said:


> He is a really good vocalist, despite what the "omg too mainstream not kvlt enough" people say, but... there are plenty of other people with harsh vocals that I find more pleasing than Ã…kerfeldt's


I probably should've prefaced this with the fact that I don't like growls/screams in general.
And I don't listen to very many bands that use harsh vocals so I'm picking my favorite off a relatively short list.
But Akerfeldt's harsh vocals are the only ones that sound better than "not annoying" to me.


----------



## anero (Jun 16, 2011)

i found a 33RPM vinyl of converge it's the trippiest shit ever.

meanwhile
[yt]RA72eXHyCpk[/yt]

I can't rec this band enough

i mean i already posted it earlier but get this album


Skift said:


> Is this real life?


----------



## Cyril (Jun 16, 2011)

That song was okay, nothing really stood out though. Though usually the first time I listen to something, I'm indifferent to it.
Is the rest of their stuff like that?


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jun 16, 2011)

Aden said:


> He is a really good vocalist, despite what the "omg too mainstream not kvlt enough" people say, but... there are plenty of other people with harsh vocals that I find more pleasing than Ã…kerfeldt's


 
He is still a great clean vocalist, but evidently his growls aren't as good as they used to be. A friend of mine just saw Opeth at Bonnaroo and he told me Akerfeldt just can't growl like he used to. This may have something to do with the band's change in direction.

I wonder what will happen to Bloodbath. Will they bring back Peter?


----------



## NobleThorne (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/NuclearBlastEurope  this was kind of funny


----------



## Aden (Jun 16, 2011)

MaskedJackal said:


> He is still a great clean vocalist, but evidently his growls aren't as good as they used to be. A friend of mine just saw Opeth at Bonnaroo and he told me Akerfeldt just can't growl like he used to. This may have something to do with the band's change in direction.


 
Harsh vocals can fluctuate pretty badly and have "off days". Maybe he just didn't warm up enough or didn't drink enough water or something. I'm sure such a prominent vocalist has good technique and preserves his vocal chords


----------



## Blutide (Jun 18, 2011)

Lead Jester said:


> Hey I figured we could use some talk about  the finer rock ion this forum so I thought we can compare tastes, picks  in bands genre's and such. To get the thread started....
> 
> 
> Whats your favorite metal band ever?
> ...


 
Daath 


Spoiler: Daath - Arch{enemy} Misanthrope



[yt]yn4vo2oAXdw[/yt]


 Just one of the many metal bands I listen to all the time.


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2011)

Blutide said:


> Daath


 
Thought this said "Death" at first and was like "right on", but then

You should typeset these guys as DÃ…Ã…TH
\Used to listen to The Hinderers a lot back when it first came out and I was sort of discovering the whole metal genre


----------



## Browder (Jun 19, 2011)

I am not a metal fan at all, but I recently heard the cover below, and I wonder how y'all compare it to the original or even other metal in general. 

[yt]gaoazngTaQY[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 19, 2011)

Blutide said:


> Daath
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Daath - Arch{enemy} Misanthrope
> ...


 
This is the only song I know from them but I really like it:



Spoiler: Daath - The Unbinding Truth



[yt]qGtYqQ_S2Aw[/yt]


----------



## 350125 GO! (Jun 21, 2011)

Favorite metal bands: Venom, Motorhead, Venom, Megadeth, Venom, Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Bathory, Venom, Celtic Frost, Metallica, Slayer, and Venom!

Favorite genre: Thrash!

[video=youtube;q-6hoA8Db4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-6hoA8Db4Y[/video]


----------



## Kivaari (Jun 22, 2011)

350125 GO! said:


> Favorite metal bands: Venom, Motorhead, Venom, Megadeth, Venom, Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Bathory, Venom, Celtic Frost, Metallica, Slayer, and Venom!
> 
> Favorite genre: Thrash!


I approve of this post.

Hard to say why, but for some reason I've fallen in love with the band ÐšÑƒÐ²Ð°Ð»Ð´Ð° (Or Kuwalda if you can't read Russian). I tracked down 2 of their CDs on Ebay, sucks that it could take a month for them to arrive(Being sent from Russia).

ÐšÑƒÐ²Ð°Ð»Ð´Ð° - Ð¿ÐµÑÐ½Ñ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾


----------



## Johann (Jun 22, 2011)

Too many to choose, but here are some of my all-time favorites.

Dissection
Opeth
Amon Amarth
Naglfar
Metallica
Slayer
Sigh
Mayhem


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Jun 23, 2011)

Just found out my favorite band  Samael is releasing a new album next month. Can't wait to get my hands on it.

Samael-Luxferre http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wl4DkSgu2Xk


----------



## Hir (Jun 23, 2011)

Spoiler: Thou - Voices in the Wilderness



[yt]jvvTiiGRaDI[/yt]




The death throes of daylight set the sky ablaze. Silent pyres are heaped with the bodies of the meek. A twilight inferno: prelude to utter blackness, the Erlking's only boon. In the shadow which offers no relief we explore the caverns of thought and pluck stars from the sky, striving. But armour wrought from rhetoric and axes blunt by willful ignorance offer no protection--only shackles and an early demise. Excise guilt. Abolish doubt. Is there no escape from Ahimsa's snare? Natures face be stained red by claw and tooth. But even rusty tools--misshapen and vile--have their uses. There can be no life for the weak.


----------



## Sar (Jun 24, 2011)

Wecamewithbrokenteeth,
Comments?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 24, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Wecamewithbrokenteeth,
> Comments?


 
I'd rather listen to Agathocles' entire back catalog

I found out about this band a few days ago and it's pretty good for drum machine grind: http://hirs.bandcamp.com/

I hope you like it


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 24, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Wecamewithbrokenteeth,
> Comments?


 
I have their song "Wow crackhead runs into walzzzz" on my iPod.


----------



## Hir (Jun 24, 2011)

don't share your opinion or anything


----------



## Sar (Jun 25, 2011)

(specter) said:


> I have their song "Wow crackhead runs into walzzzz" on my iPod.


 Favourite song.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 25, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> And after listening to that song I am convinced that I need to go check out more of their stuff. Have heard some songs from the band before but never looked too deeply into them.


 Follow-up to this:
Been listening to the Animals as Leaders album a bit. Some of it's okay but as a whole it seems to lack any emotion. Is the musical technical? Yes. Is that enough to make it enjoyable? No. Do they try to put emotions into their music? Sometimes. Does it work? Not usually.

Haven't actually listened too many times but I don't think it's going to get better on subsequent listens.


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jun 25, 2011)

Anyone into death metal should check out Autopsy's latest. It's easily the album of the year in my opinion.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm not a metal fan, but I do enjoy me some Xasthur :3

[video=youtube;6YedXRq3Pbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YedXRq3Pbo[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 26, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> Follow-up to this:
> Been listening to the Animals as Leaders album a bit. Some of it's okay but as a whole it seems to lack any emotion. Is the musical technical? Yes. Is that enough to make it enjoyable? No. Do they try to put emotions into their music? Sometimes. Does it work? Not usually.
> 
> Haven't actually listened too many times but I don't think it's going to get better on subsequent listens.


 
I really liked the album and thought there was emotion present. I started checking them out after the song that was posted on this thread, too, and they're my third favorite band now. I only disliked Tessitura and Modern Meat.



Keroro said:


> I'm not a metal fan, but I do enjoy me some Xasthur :3
> 
> [video]



Oooh nice song :3 I really liked it.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 29, 2011)

(specter) said:


> I really liked the album and thought there was emotion present. I started checking them out after the song that was posted on this thread, too, and they're my third favorite band now. I only disliked Tessitura and Modern Meat.


 Well, I guess I disagree with your opinion, but I see no reason to argue the point :/


----------



## Blutide (Jun 29, 2011)

Aden said:


> Thought this said "Death" at first and was like "right on", but then
> 
> You should typeset these guys as DÃ…Ã…TH
> \Used to listen to The Hinderers a lot back when it first came out and I was sort of discovering the whole metal genre


 
I like Death too, to be honest I listen to so much music...its hard for me to keep track of what I have on my pc, I got like over 600 albums here. ( vinyl, cds, tapes ) metal, and all sorts stuff...I got to take a picture and show this.

derped for a sec**


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 29, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> Well, I guess I disagree with your opinion, but I see no reason to argue the point :/


 
I wasn't even arguing.


----------



## Hir (Jul 2, 2011)

Spoiler: Embers - Shadows



[yt]N_vIzXbVJ8g[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Jul 2, 2011)

Probably Slayer of Cradle of Filth. Deftones, Lamb of God.


----------



## AlphaDark (Jul 2, 2011)

If your looking for just pure anger in a song, it doesnt get much better than Five Finger Death Punch.  But Mudvayne never disappoints, even some of their weirder songs are still great.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 2, 2011)

One word: Rush. 

Neil Peart is a drumming legend, Alex Lifeson is an exceptional guitar player, and Geddy Lee is a talented bassist, keyboarder, and singer, even if his voice is not what everybody in mainstream rock wants. And the lyrics are definitely better than anything else coming out on the radio today.


----------



## Ekho (Jul 2, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> One word: Rush.
> 
> Neil Peart is a drumming legend, Alex Lifeson is an exceptional guitar player, and Geddy Lee is a talented bassist, keyboarder, and singer, even if his voice is not what everybody in mainstream rock wants. And the lyrics are definitely better than anything else coming out on the radio today.



Uh, not that I'm hugely familiar with Rush's material, but I generally haven't seen them classified as metal.  Usually progressive rock or something like that.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 2, 2011)

Rush is definitely not metal.
But they're still awesome.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 2, 2011)

but they have guitars drums and metallica vocals?? the must be metal!


----------



## Aden (Jul 3, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> but they have guitars drums and metallica vocals?? the must be metal!


 
GIMME FU GIMME FAH


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's a little story to entertain you guys

A few days ago I went to the store to get some foodstuffs and while I was there I overheard these high school kids dressed ridiculously (think ICP without clown makeup) and one of them was saying "Man I love metal, like SOAD and Slipknot" and another guy was like "Yeah man oh btw did you ever see 30 Days Of Night? That movie was badass."

That was either an extremely surreal "kids r dumb" moment or I got trolled flawlessly.


----------



## anero (Jul 3, 2011)

fuck i love deathwish and every band they have

[yt]fxM708FdWVk[/yt]


Skift said:


> Here's a little story to entertain you guys
> 
> A few days ago I went to the store to get some foodstuffs and while I was there I overheard these high school kids dressed ridiculously (think ICP without clown makeup) and one of them was saying "Man I love metal, like SOAD and Slipknot" and another guy was like "Yeah man oh btw did you ever see *30 Days Of Night*? That movie was badass."
> 
> That was either an extremely surreal "kids r dumb" moment or I got trolled flawlessly.


 
the comic that was based on was actually good ):


----------



## Sedit (Jul 3, 2011)

Aden said:


> GIMME FU GIMME FAH


 
GIMME DABBAJABBAZAH!!!!

On that note, I feel compelled to post this insanely metal moment:


----------



## Cyril (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh my god that is brilliant I want more.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 3, 2011)

Sedit said:


>


 
I still giggle at that.


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jul 3, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> Rush is definitely not metal.
> But they're still awesome.


 
http://www.metal-archives.com/bands/Rush/1206 

Anyways, any fan of brutal death metal should pick up Gorgasm's latest. I'm listening to it for the first time and I can already say that it's one of my favorites from 2011.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 3, 2011)

MaskedJackal said:


> http://www.metal-archives.com/bands/Rush/1206


 http://www.progarchives.com/artist.asp?id=2122

I don't give a damn about sites that mislabel bands.


----------



## Ekho (Jul 3, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> http://www.progarchives.com/artist.asp?id=2122



Ha, I used to visit this site regularly.  They have a ton of bands that don't belong there, not to mention genres (e.g. post-rock).


----------



## Cyril (Jul 3, 2011)

I usually only go there to read reviews for recently released albums that I'm interested in. Even then, people posting reviews are usually either elitists or have no clue what they're talking about.


----------



## Hir (Jul 3, 2011)

MaskedJackal said:


> http://www.metal-archives.com/bands/Rush/1206


 
yeah but according to MA The Angelic Process isn't metal enough yet Rush is

so yeah I don't really trust their judgment

and nor should anyone


----------



## Aden (Jul 3, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> yeah but according to MA The Angelic Process isn't metal enough yet Rush is
> 
> so yeah I don't really judge their judgment
> 
> and nor should anyone


 
After their dumb redesign I just stopped going there


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jul 3, 2011)

The redesign sucks but it's still extremely useful.


----------



## Hir (Jul 3, 2011)

that would be true if they weren't so biased and didn't suck at being a website

at least it's not down half the time anymore


----------



## Traven V (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome other Furs who like Rush, I'm so happy ^^, oh and I forgot to add Slipknot the older stuff, and Death, but it probably wouldn't qualify as Heavy. But it's all Metal to me.


----------



## Aden (Jul 4, 2011)

MaskedJackal said:


> The redesign sucks but it's still extremely useful.


 
Eh, I have other places to go when I need obscure music reference


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jul 4, 2011)

Design The Skyline anyone?
HA! I'm so funny.
Anyway, I'm in le band again. 
http://www.facebook.com/AspireOfficialBandPage
We're supposed to be kind of experimental and technical but honestly I think it sounds as mainstream as anything else. It's okay though. Me, the guitarist, the keyboardist, and my bro are doing an indie-ish side project. Kinda like what gorillaz does. 
But yeah, Aspire.


----------



## Aden (Jul 4, 2011)

MichaelFoster said:


> Design The Skyline anyone?
> HA! I'm so funny.
> Anyway, I'm in le band again.
> http://www.facebook.com/AspireOfficialBandPage
> ...


 
Chugga chug metalcore with a Zakk Wylde style guitar
9/10 would :3c again


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jul 5, 2011)

Aden said:


> Eh, I have other places to go when I need obscure music reference


 
What do you use? I'd love to find some alternative sources of music info. MA's new design is crap.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 5, 2011)

Random inquiry:
What are your favorite metal riffs?

I'll probably answer this myself tomorrow but I'm too tired to worry about it today.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jul 5, 2011)

Aden said:


> Chugga chug metalcore with a Zakk Wylde style guitar
> 9/10 would :3c again


 Haha Thats my guitar but im playin bass and singing.


----------



## Aden (Jul 6, 2011)

MaskedJackal said:


> What do you use? I'd love to find some alternative sources of music info. MA's new design is crap.


 
For not-too-obscure, Sputnik (thanks noctus :V)
For anything else, a semi-legal site that I probably shouldn't talk about since I'm a mod :T


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jul 6, 2011)

Aden said:


> For not-too-obscure, Sputnik (thanks noctus :V)
> For anything else, a semi-legal site that I probably shouldn't talk about since I'm a mod :T


 
Sputnik seems pretty nifty, though the reviews don't seem to be as good as the ones on MA. I've only read about three or four though. 

And fair enough.


----------



## Aden (Jul 6, 2011)

MaskedJackal said:


> Sputnik seems pretty nifty, though the reviews don't seem to be as good as the ones on MA. I've only read about three or four though.


 
At least it's better than UG
uughghhgh


----------



## Hir (Jul 10, 2011)

MaskedJackal said:


> Sputnik seems pretty nifty,


 
i'm on sputnik

i'm noctus and i write reviewwwwwws and post smiley faces like this one >>> :]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm on Sputnik too I just rate stuff and look at news so I suck.


----------



## Topnik (Jul 10, 2011)

Of metal, I listen to thrash and death. Favorite bands are:
Slayer
Metallica (early stuff)
Nile
Cannibal Corpse
Death
Judas Priest
Kataklysm
Carcass
etc. etc. etc.

I also listen to lot of grind lately. Mostly goregrind
Last Days Of Humanity
Carcass (early)
General Surgery
County Medical Examiners
Virulent Gestation
Viraemia

Also, rarely listen to Rings Of Saturn, they are cool for a deathcore band.


----------



## VoidBat (Jul 10, 2011)

Excoriate - Poisoned by Darkness/Bestial Slaughter 
I'm not much into this modern type of metal, but for this band I can make an exception.


----------



## Aden (Jul 10, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I'm on Sputnik too I just rate stuff and look at news so I suck.


 
I comment sometimes
the community is hit-or-miss


----------



## Ekho (Jul 10, 2011)

Aden said:


> I comment sometimes
> the community is hit-or-miss



I've taken a look at the forums occasionally.  They don't look so great.  

The main site is a great resource, though.  I've found some really good stuff there recently.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 10, 2011)

Topnik said:


> I also listen to lot of grind lately. Mostly goregrind
> Last Days Of Humanity
> Carcass (early)
> General Surgery
> ...



Do you listen to American goregrind stuff other than County Medical Examiners? Like Impetigo or Macabre (who aren't technically goregrind but stick to the same sorts of themes)?
The Czech Republic and Poland seem to have a pretty thriving goregrind scene. I don't know about Croatia though.

I was listening to _Necroticism: Descanting the Insalubrious _while washing dishes a few minutes ago.
I enjoy pairing domestic tasks with very loud aggressive music
One of my favorite memories from last summer was listening to Charles Bronson's _Complete Discocrappy_ when I was making chili. 
Then my moms came home and told me that the music was "icky" so I put on some JFA instead

_Necroticism_ has one of my favoritest covers


----------



## Topnik (Jul 10, 2011)

Endless Humiliation said:


> Do you listen to American goregrind stuff other than County Medical Examiners? Like Impetigo or Macabre (who aren't technically goregrind but stick to the same sorts of themes)?
> The Czech Republic and Poland seem to have a pretty thriving goregrind scene. I don't know about Croatia though.
> 
> I was listening to _Necroticism: Descanting the Insalubrious _while washing dishes a few minutes ago.
> ...



Yes, Impetigo were awesome. Nice lyrics and also first band to use intros from movies.
Croatia has few grind bands, no goregrind sadly, but really fast grind. Guys simply play it for the lulz
Name of the band is 40Gradi, so check them out 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmMff0MC_uw&feature=related

My personal favorites from Carcass are Symphonies Of The Sickness and Tools Of The Trade


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jul 10, 2011)

Endless Humiliation said:


> I was listening to _Necroticism: Descanting the Insalubrious _while washing dishes a few minutes ago.


 
I fucking love that album. Carcass' best imo


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 11, 2011)

I really dig progressive metal like Tool and Animals as Leaders. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 11, 2011)

Spoiler: Lacroix Despheres



[yt]UAjKYuRFCxA[/yt]


This is kinda cool. :3


----------



## Cyril (Jul 11, 2011)

Jared said:


> I really dig progressive metal like Tool and Animals as Leaders. Any suggestions?


 Those are two totally different bands :/
Check out:
Riverside (get Anno Domini High Definition first)
Protest the Hero (get Scurrilous first)
Dream Theater (get Scenes From A Memory first)
Pain of Salvation (get Remedy Lane first)
Ayreon (get The Human Equation first)

The first few I listed are closer to the examples you gave; Recommendations are mainly based off accessibility, though they're all damn fine albums on their own.


----------



## Namba (Jul 11, 2011)

Does anyone here listen to The Dillenger Escape Plan? Probably my favorite band now.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 11, 2011)

I've heard their most recent album a few times, I really do need to listen to more from them though. I somewhat like what I've heard so far.


----------



## Namba (Jul 11, 2011)

Option Parslysis is a work of art. I always preferred Miss Machine, though. If you like their thrasher, blisteringly intense stuff, anything that's from Calculating Infinity on down is where it's at.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 11, 2011)

I usually don't like blisteringly intense stuff so I'll stay away from that album d(''d)


----------



## Namba (Jul 11, 2011)

Lol then stick to Ire Works and their most recent. Also Irony is a Dead Scene is good if you like Mike Patton's vocals.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 12, 2011)

Can't really stand anything after _Irony Is a Dead Scene_ 
Smacks too much of Mike Patton/FNM aping for my taste
As if it weren't obvious enough

Car Bomb is an excellent band in that overdriven "mathcore" vein. They only have one full-length out but it's a doozy. 
Might be up your alley.


----------



## Aden (Jul 12, 2011)

Endless Humiliation said:


> Car Bomb is an excellent band in that overdriven "mathcore" vein. They only have one full-length out but it's a doozy.
> Might be up your alley.


 
Hah, Car Bomb is the band that introduced me to that abrasive/math style. I was put off at first and I left it be for a few months, but then I curiously crept back...


----------



## Ekho (Jul 12, 2011)

Jared said:


> I really dig progressive metal like Tool and Animals as Leaders. Any suggestions?



You could try Isis - In the Absence of Truth.  Just be ready for growling vocals.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 12, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> Does anyone here listen to The Dillenger Escape Plan? Probably my favorite band now.



I looked up a couple of their songs, but it's just... I really don't see the appeal in that kind of music. I dunno, maybe I have to build up an appreciation to it, but... *shrugs*


----------



## Cyril (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, definitely one of those bands you won't like unless:
A. You're already really into the genre
B. You listen to their songs multiple times

There's a lot of bands that can leave terrible first impressions but end up really growing on you, which is why I usually give an album several listens before judging it at all.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 12, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> Yeah, definitely one of those bands you won't like unless:
> A. You're already really into the genre
> B. You listen to their songs multiple times
> 
> There's a lot of bands that can leave terrible first impressions but end up really growing on you, which is why I usually give an album several listens before judging it at all.



Yeah, I would give a band that if I find a song I really like, but it really didn't do anything for me.

Still listening to Animals as Leaders atm. Trying to find similar bands.


----------



## Hir (Jul 12, 2011)

Ekho said:


> You could try Isis - In the Absence of Truth.  Just be ready for growling vocals.


 
i second Isis but I'd go with Panopticon over that album [:


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jul 12, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> i second Isis but I'd go with Panopticon over that album [:


 
I'd go with Oceanic over both. 

They've yet to release anything bad though, in my opinion.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 12, 2011)

Jared said:


> I really dig progressive metal like Tool and Animals as Leaders. Any suggestions?


Have you mayhaps listened to Between the Buried and Me?

Also, this is more of a latin-acidy prog rock than metal, but The Mars Volta?


----------



## Ekho (Jul 13, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> i second Isis but I'd go with Panopticon over that album [:



Either work, they both kick ass. c:



MaskedJackal said:


> I'd go with Oceanic over both.
> 
> They've yet to release anything bad though, in my opinion.



I'm finally starting to get into Oceanic.  Panopticon, In the Absence of Truth, and Wavering Radiant are all amazing.


----------



## Aden (Jul 13, 2011)

Ekho said:


> I'm finally starting to get into Oceanic.  Panopticon, In the Absence of Truth, and Wavering Radiant are all amazing.


 
The timing was fortunate enough that Wavering Radiant came out when I was doing a lot of driving between Rochester and my parents' home in Pittsburgh, and it became one of my driving albums. I've associated it with beginning a long drive in the afternoon/early evening so strongly that I don't want to listen to it outside that situation, lest I dampen the feeling for subsequent listens.

\shame since I can't put the record player in the car


----------



## Namba (Jul 13, 2011)

Jared said:


> I looked up a couple of their songs, but it's just... I really don't see the appeal in that kind of music. I dunno, maybe I have to build up an appreciation to it, but... *shrugs*


 
Heh, I was very put off at first... Took almost a year for them to really grow on me like they have now  Now I can't get enough.

Speaking of that genre, I've found that mathcore is mostly what I listen to when it comes to metal. First band I listened to like that was Norma Jean, then Botch, Converge, The Chariot, Dillinger (even a lot of metalheads can't handle them)... Don't know why that sound appeals to me so much since I don't like a lot of metal  Always been the one to give the lesser-known and underappreciated music a try.




Endless Humiliation said:


> Can't really stand anything after _Irony Is a Dead Scene_
> Smacks too much of Mike Patton/FNM aping for my taste
> As if it weren't obvious enough
> 
> ...


 
I'll have to check them out. That over the top style just appeals to me for some reason.


----------



## Ekho (Jul 13, 2011)

Aden said:


> The timing was fortunate enough that Wavering Radiant came out when I was doing a lot of driving between Rochester and my parents' home in Pittsburgh, and it became one of my driving albums. I've associated it with beginning a long drive in the afternoon/early evening so strongly that I don't want to listen to it outside that situation, lest I dampen the feeling for subsequent listens.
> 
> \shame since I can't put the record player in the car



I've been playing Panopticon and Rosetta's A Determinism of Morality a lot on my way to work recently.  So Did We and Ayil sound awesome with the volume up high and the windows down.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 13, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> Heh, I was very put off at first... Took almost a year for them to really grow on me like they have now  Now I can't get enough.
> 
> Speaking of that genre, I've found that mathcore is mostly what I listen to when it comes to metal. First band I listened to like that was Norma Jean, then Botch, Converge, The Chariot, Dillinger (even a lot of metalheads can't handle them...


 
1. upon reading that first sentence newfound hope for liking TDEP ssprouted.
2.oh god, norma XD love that band, a recommendation for norma lovers would be "oh, sleeper" same vein, but i dont think they qualify as mathcore or not.
3. metalhheads who dont like dep consider most to all cores, especially metalcore and deathcore , a disgrace to full fledged metal. so thats where thats coming from >.>


----------



## Hir (Jul 13, 2011)

MaskedJackal said:


> I'd go with Oceanic over both.
> 
> They've yet to release anything bad though, in my opinion.


i like Panopticon because it's like a condensed version of Oceanic hence drags less but both are great


Ekho said:


> Either work, they both kick ass. c:


yes :]


----------



## Namba (Jul 14, 2011)

Endless Humiliation said:


> Car Bomb is an excellent band in that overdriven "mathcore" vein. They only have one full-length out but it's a doozy.
> Might be up your alley.


 
Yeah, took a listen. They're pretty damn good.



This_is_Tides said:


> 1. upon reading that first sentence newfound hope for liking TDEP ssprouted.
> 2.oh god, norma XD love that band, a recommendation for norma lovers would be "oh, sleeper" same vein, but i dont think they qualify as mathcore or not.
> 3. metalhheads who dont like dep consider most to all cores, especially metalcore and deathcore , a disgrace to full fledged metal. so thats where thats coming from >.>


 
Hey, I like Oh, Sleeper  They don't qualify as mathcore, but they fall under metalcore. Personally, I liked early Norma Jean better, simply because it's easy to get bored with their stuff with Cory as the vocalist. Too bad Scogin left... He was a better vocalist.


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jul 14, 2011)

I've recently been really digging God Dethroned, "Ravenous" in particular. I've known about them for a long time, but never bothered with them until about a week ago. I regret not doing so. This is some awesome blackened death metal!


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 15, 2011)

Went to the Sonisphere Festival at Amneville last week. It was my first music festival ever.
The whole experience was so incredible. I had a pretty decent spot too, first row of the second pit about 30-40 metres from the main scene (the first pit, just in front of the scene, was reserved for the 3000 first people to enter the festival and the access was restricted) so I could see everything going on.

As far as I'm concerned, after having seen Mastodon, Gojira, Slipknot, Diamond Head and the Big Four live, I can just drop dead. I've seen all the best life has to offer :grin:


----------



## Cyril (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm probably going to look like a fool for asking this, and because I'm too lazy to google it...
Who are the big 4? I think it's Metallica-Megadeth-Slayer-Anthrax or something like that. I don't really listen to any of the older metal bands that much though. I probably should google it, I'm sure at least one of those 4 is wrong.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 15, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> I'm probably going to look like a fool for asking this, and because I'm too lazy to google it...
> Who are the big 4? I think it's Metallica-Megadeth-Slayer-Anthrax or something like that. I don't really listen to any of the older metal bands that much though. I probably should google it, I'm sure at least one of those 4 is wrong.


 
No, those are the ones.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 15, 2011)

I am a good guesser it seems. I really couldn't think of any other notable thrash metal bands anyways. Not really a fan of thrash in general so.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 15, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> Yeah, took a listen. They're pretty damn good.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I like Oh, Sleeper  They don't qualify as mathcore, but they fall under metalcore. Personally, I liked early Norma Jean better, simply because it's easy to get bored with their stuff with Cory as the vocalist. Too bad Scogin left... He was a better vocalist.


yeah, the same happened with oh, sleeper....except, he, well.....died.

and it happens with most vocal-switching. Some bands pull it off, for instance i found Haste the Day's "attack of the wolf king" better without their old vocalist.



			
				Cyril Daroun said:
			
		

> I am a good guesser it seems. I really couldn't think of any other notable thrash metal bands anyways. Not really a fan of thrash in general so.


ehhhh, thrash isn't that bad, imo. At least, i enjoy Metallica and Megadeth a lot, so. I'm iffy on slayer, and i don't actually listen to any anthrax to be honest, but i've heard their music before and liked it.

Thrash takes some cultivation of the genre to enjoy. i used to hate Metallica, but i loosened up with Death magnetic and Master of Puppets (favorite album by them). I like them now.

I just noticed there's a slipknot fan here.......uuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhh........oh god.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 15, 2011)

Slipknot isn't the worst thing to happen to metal but they're close.
Nu-metal in general is the worst thing to happen to metal. No question.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 15, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> I just noticed there's a slipknot fan here.......uuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhh........oh god.


 
Come on, no bashing 

I'm not even a big Slipknot fan anyway, I was there for the Big Four. All the rest was a cool bonus.

Furthermore, after spending an evening with them at the concert, I can say I'm much less violent and obnoxious (and alcoholic) than about 90% of the actual Slipknot fans at the festival were.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 15, 2011)

Please don't ever become an actual Slipknot fan. Your sanity begs you.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 15, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> Please don't ever become an actual Slipknot fan. Your sanity begs you.



Naaah. I might get my hands on a couple of songs I heard during the concert that I liked, but I'm just not a Slipknot-fan type of guy.

 As things stand, I'm gonna go right ahead and buy the hell out of every Mastodon, Gojira and Volbeat record I find. Then I'll move on to Megadeth and Anthrax, and then, who knows ...

Volbeat was my biggest regret of the festival, I had to choose between seeing them on the small stage, or loosing my place at the head of the crowd to see Metallica. I chose the latter, but I feel like I missed something


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 15, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Naaah. I might get my hands on a couple of songs I heard during the concert that I liked, but I'm just not a Slipknot-fan type of guy.
> 
> As things stand, I'm gonna go right ahead and buy the hell out of every *Mastodon*, Gojira and Volbeat record I find. Then I'll move on to Megadeth and Anthrax, and then, who knows ...
> 
> Volbeat was my biggest regret of the festival, I had to choose between seeing them on the small stage, or loosing my place at the head of the crowd to see Metallica. I chose the latter, but I feel like I missed something


 
MASTODON? I EFFING LOVE YOU

yeah....of all the metal i've heard, mastodon holds a special place to me. They sound different, and thus not something i could find somewhere else. they aren't my favorite band, but i like them a lot.

btw, i wouldn't want to go to a performance where half the act was visual when i was there for the music.
That doesn't apply to theater rock, but slipknot fails that ideal imo
I don't mind when they try to get your attention, but Deejays and trash can clowns, and multi-dimensional drum solos (that arent worth the drumset they're played on btw) are too much for me to handle without leaving, or laughing at the patheticism of the shenaginans that are failing onstage


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 15, 2011)

The thing is, when I was there, it did feel a little forced in a way ... the clown guy pretending to jack off with a water bottle while shown on the giant screen, the DJ guy hanging from one of the elevated trash can stands a couple of meters from the ground, the drum set propped by pistons until it was perpendicular to the stage for the drum solo ...

But I still enjoyed it, despite disliking the excessive moshing and overall violence that occured (I was litterally swept away 20 metres to the right by the huge mosh that happened when they started playing their first song of the night).

But the singer talking to the crowd was still cool. He knew a little french, and the people there loved that, and even when I was completely exhausted (I'd been too excited during Gojira to remember to pace myself) he managed to get me singing and clapping and jumping with the crowd. (though Hetfield's still the best at that game in my opinion)

I still liked the less visual shows better though. Those moments when a song starts playing, and the crowd goes wild without even needing a little nudge from the band. It happened all along the Mastodon set, it was amazing.
30-40 thousand people singing Blood and Thunder together is something I'll remember my whole life.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 15, 2011)

Speaking of Mastodon :V

I actually only have their two most recent albums... Crack the Skye is fantastic but a lot of Blood Mountain does nothing for me though some of the songs are awesome.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 15, 2011)

Blood Mountain is average compared to Crack the Skye, i agree. But the Wolf is Loose.......I absolutely love that song without any doubt within my head. As a drummer, the intro is just outstanding. I have to this day been incapable of deciphering it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 16, 2011)

Slipknot has some okay songs but a lot of other things about them are not okay
Like the words
Or the side-projects

I bought the self-titled because I heard The Nameless off of _Vol. 3_ and I really liked the multiple drums, knowing a fair amount about the reputation and fanbase they had 

I do enjoy some stuff on the first album though it does drag and I wouldn't listen to them for long stretches of time



Spoiler: me



im twenty years old

[yt]zDElZRVbego[/yt]

people=shit



The first Static-X album is also a classic


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 16, 2011)

on an unrelated note, this thread is right next to a country thread.


.....da fuck?

@endless. i can handle their first album. same with static x


----------



## Aeturnus (Jul 17, 2011)

I can't wait for In Times of Solitude by Solitude Aeturnus to come out. It's not quite a new album, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Blutide (Jul 17, 2011)

Gojira


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 18, 2011)

Blutide said:


> Gojira


 
Those guys are awesome and their music is awesome. I've rarely appreciated french metal bands, but this one is one of my favorite bands ever !

[video=youtube;0rKqd_EcyFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rKqd_EcyFk[/video]


----------



## Scatterbrain (Jul 18, 2011)

Whats your favorite metal band ever?
Tough call. 
Mirrorthrone, Emperor, Galneryus, Firewind, and Alestorm are all great. That's pulling from a few different genres, though.

Favored genre of metal?
I'll have to say black or thrash. 

concerts you've gone to?
Went to a Cradle of Filth concert when I was a young, misdirected soul.



Spoiler: Favorite metal song as of now; Firewind - Fire



[yt]9dmAN8FtURU[/yt]


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 18, 2011)

The thing is ... actually choosing my favorite band would be tough. I have a somewhat stable "pantheon" of favorite bands and records that I pick from when I want to listen to music ... but I never enjoy a band more than the others for more than a couple of months in a row, before choosing another one.

But if it was decided by sheer number of records, I'd have to say Metallica, then Slayer, since I have all of the formers records, and all the most important of the latters.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 18, 2011)

I think of all the metal bands i know, Between the Buried and me far outweighs any other metal band (PURELY IMO, dont challenge me on that) I listen to. I absolutely love a lot of metal and metal subgenres, but BTBAM is where i'm surprised and amazed with the diversity of the stylations. If not them as my favorite metal band, probably, umm, Black Dahlia Murder. Just because they got me into extreme metal, and i like where it's taking me


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 18, 2011)

Just discovered this english death metal band called Bolt Thrower and the Warhammer nerd in me still can't quite believe it. I'm definitely gonna investigate this in the near future.


----------



## VoidBat (Jul 19, 2011)

Bewitched - Bloodthirst
Swedish black, thrash and power metal band from '96. Intro riff at 0:26 is just pure eargasm.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jul 19, 2011)

*You really should listen to The Sword, man*

[video=youtube;OYmgjk22qXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYmgjk22qXA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 19, 2011)

Just found Lifelover today and I must say they're not bad after listening to Konkurs and currently listening through Sjukdom.



Spoiler: Lifeliver



[yt]W3QbLtteE2A[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 20, 2011)

(specter) said:


> Just found Lifelover today and I must say they're not bad after listening to Konkurs and currently listening through Sjukdom.


 
[yt]WCbGfIhiXp8[/yt]

_Until the day you die...you will always be SHIT..._


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 20, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Just discovered this english death metal band called Bolt Thrower and the Warhammer nerd in me still can't quite believe it. I'm definitely gonna investigate this in the near future.


i looked them up...and i like it


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 20, 2011)

So ... who here has heard of Volbeat ?


----------



## Shay Feral (Jul 20, 2011)

Burn and Stormbringer are two of my favorite metal songs.


----------



## Hir (Jul 20, 2011)

Endless Humiliation said:


> [yt]WCbGfIhiXp8[/yt]
> 
> _Until the day you die...you will always be SHIT..._


absolutely and utterly horrendous


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 21, 2011)

Another cool band I took a liking to recently.



Spoiler: Blut aus Nord



[yt]VHAj0fl_Pfc[/yt]






Endless Humiliation said:


> [video]
> 
> _Until the day you die...you will always be SHIT..._



Interesting-sounding.


----------



## SIBERIANHUSKY16 (Jul 21, 2011)

Haha, my favorite metal band...going to say Metallica (uh oh), with Megadeth trailing DIRECTLY behind.
Favorite genre...uh...I guess just regular metal...
Never been to a concert.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 22, 2011)

SIBERIANHUSKY16 said:


> Haha, my favorite metal band...going to say Metallica (uh oh), with Megadeth trailing DIRECTLY behind.
> Favorite genre...uh...I guess just regular metal...
> Never been to a concert.



Anything you like that isn't on the Top 40?


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh come on don't bother him ... it's fine is he's just a casual metal listener.


----------



## Aden (Jul 22, 2011)

SIBERIANHUSKY16 said:


> Haha, my favorite metal band...going to say Metallica (uh oh), with Megadeth trailing DIRECTLY behind.
> Favorite genre...uh...I guess just regular metal...
> Never been to a concert.



 Metallica and Megadeth are commonly referred to as "fuckin' thrash, bro". Gotta respect the subgenres


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't think there even is such a thing as "regular metal". Not once you get into the technicalities anyway ...

Trash, heavy, prog, death, doom, black, industrial, power, folk, etc ... and then you can even mix them together to make something entirely new !

Gotta love metalheads for their creativity though.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 22, 2011)

Yet another new band discovery for me.



Spoiler: Gris



[yt]lwLw1twqz1w[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Jul 26, 2011)

Spoiler: new opeth song



[yt]etKakiXQqcU[/yt]



i don't like it


----------



## Ekho (Jul 26, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> Spoiler: new opeth song
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I listened to it a little while ago, it was kinda meh.  Nothing great, nothing really bad.  I'll still listen to the album anyway, since there isn't much more I'm looking forward to for the rest of the year.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 26, 2011)

No longer available. Woohoo.


----------



## Ekho (Jul 26, 2011)

Here it is.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 26, 2011)

It sounds like Opeth, except also the 70's.
I like it. Much better than "Pain of Salvation goes 70's for 2 albums in a row."


----------



## Aden (Jul 26, 2011)

So they're actually keeping the heads in the tree, eh?

The song is definitely Opeth underneath the new direction, so I guess it's still reasonable to include this album under the Opeth name. I'm not sure how to write how I feel about it, though. It's like I'm interested to hear the new direction, but I'm not exactly motivated to actually listen to the album.



Cyril Daroun said:


> It sounds like Opeth, except also the 70's.
> I like it. Much better than "Pain of Salvation goes 70's for 2 albums in a row."



Dammit Pain of Salvation why you do this. BE had so much potential, but then Scarsick? And Road Salt? aaahghghhgh


----------



## Ekho (Jul 26, 2011)

Aden said:


> So they're actually keeping the heads in the tree, eh?



It's a cool looking cover besides the heads in the tree.  They just make it look so damn goofy.

Anyways, here's what I've been listening to lately:



Spoiler: Mouth  of the Architect - Rocking Chairs and  Shotguns



[video=youtube;9l7bm_Uw2sI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9l7bm_Uw2sI[/video]





Spoiler: Callisto - Wormwood



[video=youtube;n0ZXXr8ZP3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0ZXXr8ZP3U[/video]



and...



Spoiler: Devin Townsend - The Mighty Masturbator



[video=youtube;58mv4sP-4TU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58mv4sP-4TU[/video]



AMEN


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 26, 2011)

It sounds like a less dynamic Emerson Lake & Palmer 


I'm irritable this week 
I listened to some Devourment 
Check those slams



Spoiler: Butcher the Weak



[yt]JMbEH0RXlNM[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 26, 2011)

Aden said:


> Dammit Pain of Salvation why you do this. BE had so much potential, but then Scarsick? And Road Salt? aaahghghhgh


First 4 albums = GOLD
BE = good concept, overdone
Scarsick = eh, some good songs, some godawful ones
Road Salt I = this is boring

Needles to say, out of all the albums I'm still anticipating this year, Road Salt II is my least anticipated.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 26, 2011)

Mastodon's putting out a new record in september. Sounds pretty cool.

Edit : forgot the link to the music video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwgqenxNUfs


----------



## Cyril (Jul 26, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Mastodon's putting out a new record in september.


FIVE. FREAKING FIVE.

September's gonna be a hell of a month. I have to do that college thing with 5 albums coming out within the span of a month? Actually, this may be a good thing, since music helps me work so.


----------



## Aden (Jul 26, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Mastodon's putting out a new record in september. Sounds pretty cool.
> 
> Edit : forgot the link to the music video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwgqenxNUfs



Am I the only person in the world that rages at fake "old film" compositing effects?


----------



## Hir (Jul 26, 2011)

new wolves in the throne room \:3/

it's called Celestial Lineage

01. Thuja Magus Imperium
02. Permanent Changes in Consciousness
03. Subterranean Initiation
04. Rainbow Illness
05. Woodland Cathedral
06. Astral Blood
07. Prayer of Transformation







it's out september 13th

yeahhhhhh hipster happiness \:3/


----------



## Aden (Jul 26, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> new wolves in the throne room \:3/



fuck yes fuck yes fuck yesssss
aaaand time to start the record savings fund again


----------



## Hir (Jul 26, 2011)

record saving fuuuund \:3/


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 26, 2011)

I've got the Rainbow Illness


That song's about being queer, right?


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey, now that I think of it, at the Sonisphere Anthrax and Megadeth both said they had new records slated for release in september or october and played new songs. Anthrax played a song called "Fight 'Em 'Till You Can't" and Megadeth played "Public Enemy Number 1".

Both of them were pretty awesome, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 27, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> new wolves in the throne room \:3/
> 
> it's called Celestial Lineage



Yeah can't wait to see this as well. I wonder how the seven-songs will sound; I'm so used to only four songs being over 10 minutes like in Black Cascade and Two Hunters.


----------



## Hir (Jul 27, 2011)

http://www.metalsucks.net/2011/07/27/ludicra-broke-up/

noctus sad ]:


----------



## VoidBat (Jul 29, 2011)

Disinter - Escape Thru Pain
Magnus - Terminator
Mortifer - Abyss of Damnation

Recently discovered these three bands. 
Got to say they all have a great sound, and of course they're all produced in the 90's.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 29, 2011)

Smugmeister said:


> Disinter - Escape Thru Pain
> Magnus - Terminator
> Mortifer - Abyss of Damnation
> 
> ...



Sick sounds, thanks for posting them. Loved Mortifer, especially.

I guess I'll post some stuff too, to get the thread going and whatnot ...

There was a metal compilation with the Metal Hammer Magazine called "DJent", some kind of progressive metal, and I can't get enough of the stuff. So here's some.

Chimp Spanner - Bad Code (an incredible instrumental)
Xerath - Unite to Defy (this one is just so fucking epic ... it just sounds like it should be the soundtrack to some huge-ass movie battle. Also, the louder you play it the better it gets for some reason.)
Meshuggah - Pineal Gland Optics (no comment)

This last one isn't DJent, it's from an english death metal band called Bolt Thrower that I mentionned earlier. I haven't listened to all their stuff yet, but this song is my favorite at the moment : Bolt Thrower - No Guts No Glory (the riffs on this one are awesome)


----------



## Aden (Jul 29, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> the louder you play it the better it gets for some reason



The frequency response of the human ear changes with sound intensity - one reason things sound better live. You get the flattest response around 85dB (25dB louder than normal conversation), which is the level that most pros will mix at (take breaks at least every two hours, shorter intervals if possible). Look up the Fletcher-Munson curves. 
</nerd>


----------



## Sedit (Jul 30, 2011)

Aden said:


> The frequency response of the human ear changes with sound intensity - one reason things sound better live. You get the flattest response around 85dB (25dB louder than normal conversation), which is the level that most pros will mix at (take breaks at least every two hours, shorter intervals if possible). Look up the Fletcher-Munson curves.
> </nerd>



This is so true.

This is also the reason so many beginning guitar players use extremely scooped EQ settings.  They emulate the effect of a louder volume, at low volume.  But fall short at high volumes, and will typically get lost in a full band/live situation.



also, shit just sounds better loud cuz well...there's something to be said for physically feeling the music as well as hearing it.


----------



## Raphael (Jul 30, 2011)

Spoiler: The Browning - Not Alone



[video=youtube;OXPT6eQRvIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXPT6eQRvIY&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]




Hardstyle metal starts at 1:40. <3


----------



## anero (Jul 30, 2011)

Raphael said:


> Spoiler: The Browning - Not Alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh, this is the same Earache that used to have DEP, too... 



Spoiler: Latitudes - Myth Cathexis



[video=youtube;sf1WPzuwWUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf1WPzuwWUA[/video]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 30, 2011)

anero said:


> Ugh, this is the same Earache that used to have DEP, too...



laffo


its hard to be a posthardcore kid in the shadow of sumerian records ;~;

pg.99 reunion show.....1000 miles away

*tries to squeeze into tight black jeans*
*cannot fit, puts on atdi, cries*

you know they had a bonafide gabber band on their roster since like
94?

not even very good gabber at that


----------



## Hir (Jul 31, 2011)

i like the new disma



Spoiler: Disma - Vault of Membros



[yt]S1cxoD5U514[/yt]



edit: aden so you know whenever i do spoiler tags it doesn't work since the post update thing ]:


----------



## Raphael (Aug 1, 2011)

> its hard to be a posthardcore kid in the shadow of sumerian records ;~;



Correction: Deathcore kid.


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 1, 2011)

Gutted - Chopped Up At The Altar
Funeral Nation - Eternal Promises

Digging deeper in the trenches of the 90's.
Gutted sounds promising, and the bass guitar is just pure eargasm. Funeral Nation reminds me a lot of Slayer's earlier albums.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 1, 2011)

I gotta hand it to you, you know where to find the good stuff.

And I agree 100% : Funeral Nation has a really Slayer-ish vibe to it. The vocals are definitely a big part of it

Edit : you know what ? While I'm here I'm gonna post some more, just because.

How about some french metal ? Let's see how much of this you metalheads across the puddle have heard of 

ETHS - CrucifÃ¨re (metalcore/deathcore) - it's pretty rare to hear metal being growled out in french.
Dagoba - The Things Within (industrial metal/power metal/melodic death metal) - something more conventional.
Bukowski - The Midnight Son - opened the Appolo stage at the Amneville Sonisphere. The newcomers to the french metal scene.
Mass Hysteria - Furia - they're less about brutal music and more about having fun. They know how to get a crowd going though.
Gojira - The Heaviest Matter of the Universe - you probably know this one, since Gojira is pretty much the most famous french metal band right now, but I love it so I'll just post it. Also because I saw it live, and words can't do it justice.


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 1, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I gotta hand it to you, you know where to find the good stuff.
> 
> And I agree 100% : Funeral Nation has a really Slayer-ish vibe to it. The vocals are definitely a big part of it



Thank you!
Searching for rare, unknown thrash/death metal bands from the 80's and 90's is like mining after gold, but it's worth it.

Yes, I concur, though a small portion of each song also makes me think about old Venom. I guess it's the satanic lyrics mostly, but the bass guitar does have a familiar tune. Could be the recording too, of course.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 1, 2011)

Raphael said:


> Correction: Deathcore kid.



deathcore steamrolled posthardcore into dust and now instead of botch's _we came as romans_ we have we came as romans' _to plant a seed_


truly the two are as far apart as they come


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 3, 2011)

I've decided to metal up the "What are you listening to now" thread, and maybe even the "rate the music above you" thread, because it's too filled up with house/trance music and happy music. So I will only post when I'm listening to metal! \,,/

Started off with:
As I lay dying - The sound of truth
Iron Maiden - Wasted Years




General-jwj said:


> ETHS - CrucifÃ¨re (metalcore/deathcore) - it's pretty rare to hear metal being growled out in french.


Why does this remind me of Arch Enemy? She's hot, but I'm not sure if I'd hit or not.




General-jwj said:


> Dagoba - The Things Within (industrial metal/power metal/melodic death metal) - something more conventional.
> Mass Hysteria - Furia - they're less about brutal music and more about having fun. They know how to get a crowd going though.


I really like these two.



General-jwj said:


> Gojira - The Heaviest Matter of the Universe  - you probably know this one, since Gojira is pretty much the most  famous french metal band right now, but I love it so I'll just post it.  Also because I saw it live, and words can't do it justice.


Yep, heard of them, but not a huge fan.


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 4, 2011)

Abhorrence - Devourer of Souls
Dissect -Swallow Swouming Mass

A quick search left me with these two. 
I like the intro in Dissect's song, builds up the excitement and warms up those neck muscles for some serious headbanging.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 4, 2011)

Holy mother of God that's what I call an intro ! I really don't like the vocals though. Too bad.

I like Abbhorence better, even though Death Metal's never really been my thing.


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 13, 2011)

Grotesque - Incantation
Grotesque - Church Of The Pentagram
Black/Death metal from Sweden, '96. 
Nothing special, but there are a few riffs that I found enjoyable.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 16, 2011)

Mastodon, in all of their unfathomable wisdom, have once again blessed us with a track from their next record : The Hunter.

Gentlemen, I give you : Curl of the Burl (with the same aggravating fake-old filters applied to the clip as in Black Tongue)


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 16, 2011)

Latest music linked to on FAF:
Mudvayne - Dig (before they went all mainstream and soft)
Deathstars - Motherzone
Devildriver - Dead to Rights

And it's funny because someone called Deathstars "Mainstream" even though I've never met another fan and never heard it on the radio. :V


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 18, 2011)

#ThreadRevived

Found out about this progressive metal band White Arms of Athena.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPpTfqlERzE

As a fan of this type of metal, this is just pure gold.
They have two free songs at this link-http://music.whitearms.com/

I want to buy this really soon, because the samples that are on iTunes blew my mind.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 18, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> #ThreadRevived
> 
> Found out about this progressive metal band White Arms of Athena.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPpTfqlERzE
> ...



I now them almost as much as I love you. I want you inside of me NOW ! >:V


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 18, 2011)

Sarcastic Terror - Putrescence
Good ol' death metal from Greece, '95. Love the vocals and the raw recording!

Necrosanct - Besieged Citadel
Death metal from the UK, with a hint of thrash/heavy metal ('91).
This band has quite a different style if you compare them to Sarcastic Terror, but I still like their sound.

Judecca - Evil Born
Sounds like a mix between Death and Disinter ('93). Also, you got to love the creepy intro. 
Heavy as fuck, but that's the way I like it! Pure eargasm.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 18, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I now them almost as much as I love you. I want you inside of me NOW ! >:V



Patience young grasshopper. There will be time for passionate intercourse of homosexual breedV). But first, we discuss metal. Like men.

Smugmeister, of those Necrosanct is my favorite.

Dethklok anyone?


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 18, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> Dethklok anyone?



WHo do you think you're dealing with ? I have the three seasons on DVD ! Such classic dialogue ...

My favorite Dethklok song has got to be Hatredy. The guitar is so heavy and brutal. Thunderhorse is awesome too, the riffs are incredible (and the video is great  ! Some elements may be considered NSFW)

As for smugmeister, I'd say Judecca is my favorite of the 3, but none of those songs really "caught" me.


----------



## Hir (Aug 18, 2011)

fan of folk metal? new kroda's really good.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm dealing with an Imperial Commissar. What'd you think I was talking about.

Mine is either Thunderhorse or Murmaider. Both are great. 

I tried to watch that video of Thunderhores. But when i tried to, i accidentally clicked the wrong thing and ended up watching this.
Don't ask.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 18, 2011)

How the hell did you manage that ?? How can you screw up _clicking a link_ ?? XD


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 18, 2011)

I clicked it but then wasn't paying attention and clicked on my playlist.... :3 this is soo brutal


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 18, 2011)

Skwisgaar is havings the sex withs the ladies.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 18, 2011)

lol. We're derailing so badly


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 18, 2011)

Just so we don't completely derail this thread...

Local band i saw at this concert in a church


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 18, 2011)

Too bad I can't post any Volbeat ... those suckers killed all the unauthorized youtube uploads of their songs harder than a Space Marine kills a heteric :V

How about a relatively well-recorded performance of Headcrusher by Megadeth that I personnaly attended ? 

By far my favorite song from them.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 18, 2011)

They just played a cover of "Enjoy the Silence" by Breaking Benjamin on the radio.
I never really liked that band much, now I think I like them less. The singer's voice is just horrible in this cover. It doesn't fit at all. They're less doing a tribute of Depeche Mode and more butchering their music.

In any case, Lacuna Coil did a much much better cover of the song. :3


Trivium also just released their new album In Waves. I'm listening to some of it and starting to like it.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 18, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> Found out about this progressive metal band White Arms of Athena.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPpTfqlERzE


Didn't really stand out to me on first impression but I kinda wasn't too focused on it which may have been the problem.


----------



## Aden (Aug 18, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Trivium also just released their new album In Waves. I'm listening to some of it and starting to like it.



IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNN WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVES

Okay so this is going to obliterate any shred of respect that I might once have held, but I'm actually able to enjoy Shogun. It was fresh, it was relatively creative for the genre, and it was enjoyable. So I listened to the teaser tracks for the new album with some interest.

Man oh man was I disappointed. A large step backwards overall. I suspect executive meddling.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 18, 2011)

Trivium?

Gosh. I'm not a fan...Trivium just plays a style that I can't get into, like at all :/

I'm currently listening to Tesseract at this moment. Should look into getting it, regret not having it sooner.

@Cyril, as for White Arms I'd recommend looking up the album teaser. Some of the stuff sounds outstanding.
This is coming from a BTBAM/Dream Theater nerd, so make what you will of my opinion. If you still don't enjoy it, then it's all cool.


----------



## Aden (Aug 18, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> I'm currently listening to Tesseract at this moment. Gonna torrent it later, regret not having it sooner.
> 
> I'd recommend looking up the album teaser. Some of the stuff sounds outstanding.
> This is coming from a BTBAM/Dream Theater nerd, so make what you will of my opinion.



1. We don't really allow talking about blatant intent to torrent here, so don't do that

2. BtBaM/Tesseract/Animals as Leaders are playing a show here in November. Oh yes.

Other than that, all the fuckawesome UK bands that Noctus is introducing me to will never come to Tucson :c


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 18, 2011)

Aden said:


> 1. We don't really allow talking about blatant intent to torrent here, so don't do that


Noted



> 2. BtBaM/Tesseract/Animals as Leaders are playing a show here in November. Oh yes.


GAH! That's like perfect...but it doesn't matter because even if the show was here in MI, i wouldn't be allowed to go. So i'd have to sneak tickets, and pull the sort of shenanigans you see on any sitcom with teenagers. not worth it, unfortunately.



> Other than that, all the fuckawesome UK bands that Noctus is introducing me to will never come to Tucson :c



Maybe you should bring Aden to the UK, rather than wait for the UK to come to Aden. 
Even if you can't afford it :V


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 19, 2011)

Resurrection - Disembodied
Facebreaker - Dead Rotten and Hungry

That's all I could find today.
Resurrection did surprise me though, Disembodied has a pretty good melody and the vocals fit quite nicely, though I'd prefer them to be a bit more deeper and growling. Facebreaker is a new Swedish death metal band which reminds me a tiny bit of Bloodbath.


----------



## Hir (Aug 20, 2011)

Aden said:


> Other than that, all the fuckawesome UK bands that Noctus is introducing me to will never come to Tucson :c



they're mine y'hear :]

mine \:3/


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 20, 2011)

Rage against the machine is definitely my favorite (funk-)metal band.

[video=youtube;Xk2uObQDKtw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk2uObQDKtw[/video]

Besides that I like the usual: Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, Megadeth etc.

Erm... I can't really decide which metal genres my favorite. I just don't like death metal, symphonic metal and stuff like this.


----------



## Hir (Aug 20, 2011)

ratm aren't metal of any kind


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 20, 2011)

Aden said:


> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNN WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVES



Yes, they do scream that line a lot in that song.

I had heard a song by them and thought it was from the new album, now I can't figure out which one it was. Oh well.

And it does seem a lot of "good" metal bands become more "soft" when they go mainstream. Less screaming, less anger. It's as if certain elements at the top are trying to market them to a larger audience.

For instance, look at Five Finger Death Punch. I loved the band in the beginning because of how brutal many of their songs are, as in "smash your face in and rape your grandmother in front of you" brutal. Now they've softened up. Their top songs on the radio are "Far from Home", "Bad company" (which I do like), "hard to see", and other pussy-whipped music. Probably fucking record companies trying to make them more marketable to the masses, because Suits always know what's best. :V

That's why I was happy when I heard part of a FFDP song that WAS really brutal. I was happy because that's the FFDP I remember and loved. It was supposedly a new single or something, but I have no idea what it's called.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 20, 2011)

It's not necessarily the suits or anything. Sometimes, the band gets successful and they travel the world and go spread their message , live the rock star life ... and they're content with their life. There isn't as much anger and angst and violence because they've reached a point where they're happy with their lives, there's nothing more they want, there's no more drive. It's just human nature. You can't be successful AND compeletly pissed off at the world.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 20, 2011)

Aktosh said:


> Rage against the machine is definitely my favorite (funk-)metal band.
> 
> Besides that I like the usual: Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, Megadeth etc.
> 
> Erm... I can't really decide which metal genres my favorite. I just don't like death metal, symphonic metal and stuff like this.



I believe ratm is either nu-metal or grunge, to which i say they are not plausibly metal. I like them myself, however they are in very few ways metal.

i'm surprised that Judas Priest and Iron Maiden didn't put at least some plausible interest in the heavier metal genres. Strangely enough, run to the hills made me love power metal bands like stormwarrior.


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 21, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> I believe ratm is either nu-metal or grunge, to which i say they are not plausibly metal. I like them myself, however they are in very few ways metal..



I like to call it funk metal because I don't want them to be the same genre as Linkin Park (argh..)



DarkNoctus said:


> ratm aren't metal of any kind



ga-dush! (but yea I have to say it's not all that metal.)


----------



## Cyril (Aug 21, 2011)

wikipedia doesn't make something metal if it isn't. ratm isn't metal. linkin park isn't metal. nu-metal isn't really metal, it's glorified rap.


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 21, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> wikipedia doesn't make something metal if it isn't. ratm isn't metal. linkin park isn't metal. nu-metal isn't really metal, it's glorified rap.



As I said I know that isn't really metal


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 21, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> wikipedia doesn't make something metal if it isn't. ratm isn't metal. linkin park isn't metal. nu-metal isn't really metal, it's glorified rap.



It's rap rock. Glorified(more like overly glorified) is anything written by Kanye West.

Hard rock at the best, but never actually metal.

I'm going to throw in a metal song right....now. (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## Cyril (Aug 21, 2011)

The textbook "metal" song from Porcupine Tree is Shallow, what are you doing?
(p.s. the title track is one of my least favorites from the album, don't know why but I just don't like it as much.)


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 21, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> The textbook "metal" song from Porcupine Tree is Shallow, what are you doing?
> (p.s. the title track is one of my least favorites from the album, don't know why but I just don't like it as much.)



I'm using my opinion, that's what 

At least i didn't put lazarus as metal. 

(fair enough, it's just a song)


----------



## Cyril (Aug 21, 2011)

heart attack in a layby is their most metal song
\m/


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 21, 2011)

Meh.                                                                                                                                                                                                                            Out of curiosity, who here enjoys stormwarrior? I've been listening to 1-2 of their songs and i'm interested.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 21, 2011)

show me these one or two songs so I can gauge my interest as well.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 21, 2011)

I completely forgot what the songs were called but they were off the album "Heading Northe" . No links because i have no copy paste capabilities at the moment.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 22, 2011)

eh. I'll listen later then. Listening to a few things from bands recommended on other sites, then probably gonna get some sleep since my classes start tomorrow.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 22, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Their top songs on the radio are "Far from Home", "Bad company" (which I do like), "hard to see", and other pussy-whipped music.



You have radios that broadcast brutal music ? Actual metal ? Holy shit I'm so jealous. The only "metal" (more like hard rock) radio I ever managed to get where I live was a segment that lasted for an hour on monday from midnight to 1 AM (it's been canceled for two years now)
Apart from that i'ts all crappy pop music or whatever shit french pop artists have farted out in the last 4 decades.


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 22, 2011)

The Haunted - D.O.A 
The Haunted - 99

Used to listen to these guys when I was young and angsty teenager in high school. 
Thought it would be prove that I've not always been an horrible, 80-90's death/thrash metal, elitist prick.


----------



## Blutide (Aug 22, 2011)

Adding to my other posts :

Gojira 
Death
FFDP? < ( No sure, but like them. Five finger death punch....meh maybe not brutal metal but LOVE that voice )


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 23, 2011)

Like anyone could actively dislike Gojira. It goes without saying that it's on your favorite band list >:3


----------



## Alderic (Aug 23, 2011)

Not "brutal" but it's metal

Amon amarth
Trivium
Rammstein
Die krupps
We butter our bread with butter


----------



## anero (Aug 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;hS9Fdg8yZJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hS9Fdg8yZJA[/video]
This is done this is strife this is strife this is done


----------



## Aden (Aug 24, 2011)

Hate to have to be the prude and remind people to use spoiler tags for videos so to not lag up the thread
but aside from that



anero said:


> [Black Sheep Wall - Ten Fucking Billion]
> This is done this is strife this is strife this is done



Holy damn I need it


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 24, 2011)

anero said:


> This is done this is strife this is strife this is done



These artists now have my undivided attention.


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 25, 2011)

A recent video from Scott Wino's new band:



Spoiler: premonition 13 -la hechicera de la jeringa



[yt]HB3mbM2Bvo8[/yt]


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 25, 2011)

Alderic said:


> Amon amarth



The only good band you listed there, the rest can fuck off.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 26, 2011)

Glaice said:


> The only good band you listed there, the rest can fuck off.


Not even Rammstein?
...Love is over \;_;/


I found out the new FFDP song I heard is Over and Under it which is the first single off their new album "American Capitalism" out in October.
My favorite FFDP songs, though: Bulletproof, Salvation



General-jwj said:


> You have radios that broadcast brutal music ? Actual metal ? Holy shit I'm so jealous. The only "metal" (more like hard rock) radio I ever managed to get where I live was a segment that lasted for an hour on monday from midnight to 1 AM (it's been canceled for two years now)
> Apart from that i'ts all crappy pop music or whatever shit french pop artists have farted out in the last 4 decades.



That's what you get for living in Europe. Hell, about the hardcore thing you guys ever played on that Eurovision pop contest was Lordi, and the best music from your area comes from Scandinavia.

This local station plays the most hardcore metal ever between 12am and 1am Eastern Standard Time, on Wed, Thurs, Friday morning. Sat and Sun morning they play normal music, Mon morning they play a liberal talk show, and Tues morning they play this stupid "rockline" where they talk with the members of a random band and occasionally play their music. I'd rather the metal segment be every night of the week, but it's not to be. ;_;


----------



## Bliss (Aug 26, 2011)

I like good metal. :V



CrazyLee said:


> Hell, about the *hardcore* thing you guys ever played on that Eurovision pop contest was *Lordi*, and the *best music* from your area comes from *Scandinavia*.


These are disgusting fabrications and I shall not rule out the possibility of military intervention.


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 26, 2011)

Judecca - The Black Blood of Christ
Another favourite.
I like the acoustic guitar and the slow, heavy pace, but for those who are impatient forward to 2:35.

Lobotomy - Misery End
Couldn't resist.
Some sweet Swedish Death Metal from '93.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 26, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> That's what you get for living in Europe. Hell, about the hardcore thing you guys ever played on that Eurovision pop contest was Lordi, and the best music from your area comes from Scandinavia.



Actually, that's what you get for living in the Benelux/France. 

All the french speaking parts repudiate metal because of a sense of "cultural elitism" ("we don't need that mindless noise from those crazy satanist drug addicted americans") and because of a wonderful french invention that they've been practising since pretty much the dawn of time : chauvinism (the term was coined from a play where the main character, Chauvin, was a french soldier mutilated during the napoleonic wars and generally had a shitty time but who still loved his country to almost naive extents). Basically, that means that to some french people, nothing in the world is good enough for France except french stuff. That's the main reason for the endless re-runs of "french variety" (basically pop-music but made by french people for french people).
Of course, that extends to french metal bands too. So as soon as french bands (such as Gojira) become famous enough to be known beyond their borders, they become "the best metal band in the world", "a musical revolution in the field of metal", etc ...

The dutch speaking parts refuse metal because ... I dunno ... they kinda have a soft spot for silly sing-songs that wouldn't look out of place in the telly-tubbies and pop music and shit like that so they're not attracted to heavy music.

There are notable exceptions of course, and there is a fair number of metalheads in all communities, but mostly they're ignored.

So for all the reasons stated in my rant above, I agree, it is shitty to live in the Benelux if you crave heavy music. The heaviest song I heard in 2011 on the radio is Sympathy for the Devil by the Stones on "Pure FM : the rock radio". That's how far gone they are.

The only thing belgians are good for anyway (as far as electric guitars are concerned, and I speak from experience) is indie-pop-rock or pop-rock.

One last thing : forget the Eurovision, that thing is a joke and a musical shitfest. No one who ever entered (much less won) the EUrovision was ever taken seriously. 99% of the time the bands are compeletly unknown, sometimes even formed just for the event, are shitty as fuck and then just fade to black and dissapear once the show is over, never to be heard of again. That's what happens most of the time anyway.


----------



## Aden (Aug 26, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Not even Rammstein?
> ...Love is over \;_;/



ew ew ew
I purge the uncleanliness



Spoiler: Peste Noire - La mesniee mordrissoire



[yt]QoJUgl-tKWM[/yt]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 26, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> I like good metal. :V


Ok, i love you for this.

Btw, this is pretty eargasmic. Or at least me...I likey the pretty guitar sounds
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmvCFYGL9c4


----------



## Cyril (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh wow that's pretty awesome. Need more :<


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 27, 2011)

Anyone for Shining? I've been getting into them recently; they're not too bad.



Spoiler: Some Shining Songs I Like



[yt]IOEQi4UMJlg[/yt]
[yt]-_Hyp93fxHE[/yt]
[yt]9aH4PFFZ880[/yt]


----------



## Azure (Aug 27, 2011)

Not the best metal, but still, this man is, shall we say, off kilter? Satan Bless Him

[yt]puwllq0fBLs[/yt]


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 27, 2011)

Azure said:


> Not the best metal, but still, this man is, shall we say, off kilter? Satan Bless Him
> 
> [yt]puwllq0fBLs[/yt]


That man got a good chunk of charisma. 

Anyway, I'll just blurt out what I've found today, while I continue to dig in the mud for those precious, pieces of gold. 
Wolfpack - Death by Default
Decimator - Blood Island
Cerebral Fix - Circle of the Earth
Curare - Distrust a Change
Judecca - The Stench Of A Undouched C*nt


----------



## FurrFreak (Aug 28, 2011)

I love *All that Remains*! I know most of their newer stuff isn't that good but if you listen to _The Fall of Ideals_ you will understand why they are so awesome. 



Spoiler: Video



[video=youtube;IetyQQgJOFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IetyQQgJOFM[/video]



I listen to mostly metalcore with some occasional thrash along with some melodic death metal. 

I've only been to a few metal concerts because my parents think Metal is bad for my soul...  But I went with some friends to Mayhem Fest this Summer. Godsmack was by far the best band their putting on one hell of a show.


----------



## Aden (Aug 28, 2011)

Seriously guys, spoiler tags for embeds


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 28, 2011)

How do spoiler tags work again ? I'm sure there's a post about it somewhere but I can't find it anymore


----------



## Aden (Aug 28, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> How do spoiler tags work again ? I'm sure there's a post about it somewhere but I can't find it anymore



[*spoiler="what you want the spoiler to say"]stuff inside the spoiler[/spoiler]

except remove the *


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 28, 2011)

Spoiler: Anthrax - Fight 'Em 'Til You Can't



[video=youtube;nzDmgn-G2FM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzDmgn-G2FM[/video]



Thanks Aden ! 

EDIT : What the hell is happening what did I do wrong omygod I'm not good with computers


----------



## Cyril (Aug 28, 2011)

It doesn't open now.


----------



## Aden (Aug 28, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Spoiler: Anthrax - Fight Em Til You Cant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha I have zero idea

Nope, I got it. The quotes inside the spoiler text ruined it.
Well that's dumb


----------



## anero (Aug 28, 2011)

Spoiler: Black Sheep Wall - Myolden



[video=youtube;_F4ZbhWNdp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_F4ZbhWNdp4[/video]


this hadn't been uploaded yet so i uploaded it myself
my personal fave from them, they're working  on new material i heard, this whole album I Am God Songs was from 08

i'm really liking the new Today Is the Day release as well, but i can't find any good uploads of the new album on YT 
so have an old one


Spoiler: TODAY IS THE DAY - The Descent



[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WptignJ_qs[/video]


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 28, 2011)

Let me try again but this time (hopefully) without messing up ...



Spoiler: Deftones - Rapture



[video=youtube;dHmEAfAKSpw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHmEAfAKSpw[/video]



If it doesn't work I'll be slightly disappointed then return to my usual activities.

Edit : Hell yeah this is what I'm talking about.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 29, 2011)

Spoiler: ChthoniC



[yt]c-JAOv6xVrA[/yt]

[yt]cmSeNKtpDYw[/yt]


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 29, 2011)

Just brought and listened to Crack the Skye (the Mastodon) album. I do believe it's the most amazing musical experience I've had in a long time. Volbeat's "Beyond Hell Above Heaven" can't compete with this beautiful nugget of progressive music.

I also brought Blood Mountain, I'll listen to it later.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 29, 2011)

Crack the Skye is so much better than Blood Mountain. The latter is 50% throwaway songs though it has some great ones too. The former is 100% awesomeness. In other news the new album comes out in september though it's lowest priority on my list to be honest.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 29, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> The latter is 50% throwaway songs though it has some great ones too.



That's okay, as far as I'm concerned Mastodon throwaway songs are probably better than most band's non-throwaway songs


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 29, 2011)

Spoiler: Cyclone Temple - March For Me, Die For Me



[yt]PYWYzzhD0IY[/yt]


From the "I Hate Therefore I Am" album, released in '91. c:


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 29, 2011)

It's beautiful and it has electric guitar solos and drums and everything. It's not brutal but enjoy anyway.



Spoiler:  Firelake - Live to Forget (Stalker OST)



[video=youtube;C0UAno0Fgd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0UAno0Fgd4[/video]



And while you're at it check out a few of Firelake's other releases (only the ones with the "audio" or "video" link in yellowish-mustard will actually lead to a music player). Fighting unknown is my favorite song from Stalker. A softer version of it played on a radio in an underground bar in the first game.

EDIT EDIT : Am near the end of Blood Mountain right now ... there's just Pendulous Sk-- WHAT THE HELL THAT SONG IS 22 MINUTES LONG I DON'T BELIEVE IT. Anyway, first impressions : a lot more disjointed (or less cohesive, whichever you prefer) than Crack the Skye, imo it's the case of quality VS quantity when comparing those two. Crack the Skye has 7 orgasmically good songs, Blood Mountain has 12 tracks ranging from decent to awesome.
I still think Blood Mountain is a damn good album, though slightly disappointing after listening to Crack the Skye. I'd rate it 15/20, to keep it real.

EDIT EDIT EDIT : What is the deal with Pendulous Skin ???? 5 minutes of an ok song, then over 15 minutes of silence, then some random schmuck reading a letter explaining to Mastodon that he sang all over their demos when he got them and that he hopes they don't mind and who then proceeds to say random crazy stuff in the microphone for the next 20 seconds ? The hell did I just listen to ????


----------



## Ekho (Aug 29, 2011)

This isn't new, but I found myself listening to it again recently:



Spoiler: Indukti - Freder



[video=youtube;o6cgSwTT3aA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6cgSwTT3aA[/video]



Awesome prog metal from Poland, with Mariusz Duda (from Riverside) providing vocals on a few tracks.  I highly recommend their first album, S.U.S.A.R.  It sounds kinda like Tool with violin.


----------



## DW_ (Aug 30, 2011)

Fucking love Edenbridge. I'd post a video of the twelve-minute piece of awesome that is MyEarthDream but nobody has uploaded the full song to FailTube. ;_;

Also, Nightwish: The Islander, Last Of The Wilds and 7 Days To The Wolves are all one horribly-cut song.


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 30, 2011)

For the one or two people who might be interested in listening to some Doom Metal with a female vocalist. I heard they were opening for Premonition 13 and thought I'd check them out. They're not too bad.



Spoiler: Witch Mountain-Plastic Cage



[video=youtube;f0y5V_aRIkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0y5V_aRIkI[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 30, 2011)

Spoiler: Torture



[yt]jCTOxBZknvk[/yt]
[yt]Ab56J4u0Q4I[/yt]



Thrash metal with a bite.
Not so well-known, which is a shame since their songs deliver both speed, melody and heaviness in a beautiful mix.


----------



## Isen (Aug 31, 2011)

Circle Takes the Square just released an EP after 7 years yeaaaaah



Spoiler: ctts- Spirit Narrative



[yt]uv_Nj2gBGFk[/yt]



Not metal but whatevs~


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 31, 2011)

Spoiler: Mastodon - The Czar



[video=youtube;Jx2fp-kKOIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jx2fp-kKOIw[/video]



Such beauty ... such perfection. 11 minutes is too short for such magnificient sounds.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 1, 2011)

Demons and Wizards (Blind Guardian's side project) playing Heaven Denies.

It's like a mix of thrash and power metal. It's gooooooood. Especially the "Deadlands! Wastelands! Darkness is covering my mind!" That last line is harmonized perfectly.



Spoiler: Heaven Denies



[yt]5KKLrbpD9V0[/yt]


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Sep 1, 2011)

[yt]ZgtUHHk30uc[/yt]

Warning: Contains a lot of sweeps, some chugga chuggas, and general wankery.

lololol aliencore


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 1, 2011)

Wtf am I listening to


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 1, 2011)

Spoiler: Paradox - Death, Screaming & Pain



[yt]1WkvBE0cQZU[/yt]


Awesome stuff from '87.
Sounds like a mix between Exodus, Iron Maiden and small elements of Death. If you enjoy Possessed, you'll love this.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm thinking I'm agreeing with Aiden with this Trivium album. The title song has some good PARTS, but after listening to the song a few times the good parts are far and few inbetween.

It seems like that happens more and more often for me. Oh, these parts of a song are awesome, but these parts of the song kinda suck. Consistency, god dammit.



FurrFreak said:


> I love *All that Remains*! I know most of their newer stuff isn't that good


Hey now, I happen to like Two Weeks, it's a solid song. At least it's consistently good.
Edit: Unless you're talking about their latest single, which EVERY ROCK STATION plays a god awful number of times. I hate that song, it's consistently bad with a smidgeon of good parts that can't save it.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 2, 2011)

Writing some drumline shit for this song.

Getting back into this band.

Wishing that I had some of the earlier stuff now that I've relistened to this.

And of course there's the occasional deathcore for my far too varied tastes. however, Relentless Chaos SUCKS. At least imo. Either way, ADTR esque clean vocs just sort of tick me off. I don't like that voice-it's not even a good punk-cores voice...

Ok, I just fucking love this as a band geek.

Some more stormwarrior because i like it.




			
				CrazyLee said:
			
		

> Edit: Unless you're talking about their latest single, which EVERY ROCK STATION plays a god awful number of times. I hate that song, it's consistently bad with a smidgeon of good parts that can't save it


_AGREEMENT_


----------



## Cyril (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't like BTBAM's earlier stuff. Alaska's okay, some awesome songs there (SELKIEEEEES), but I couldn't even finish The Silent Circus, it was just awful, and their debut is even worse I've heard.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 2, 2011)

Their debut is i believe grindcore. I actually do have a certain enjoyment for that (see Abnormality's 2007 demo, specifically Visions for a better example) so i enjoy the full spectrum of their progression. Mordecai was wonderful and you can't deny it however >


----------



## Ekho (Sep 3, 2011)

New Rosetta Song!  Listen to it!

And thank god sputnik's charts are back up, or else I wouldn't have noticed this:



Spoiler: Light Bearer - Armoury Choir



[video=youtube;Rwk5OUW0lNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rwk5OUW0lNQ[/video]



Debut from post-metal/sludge band Light Bearer.  Definitely one of my favorites of the year, check it out!


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 6, 2011)

New song from Mastodon's next album on youtube :



Spoiler: Mastodon - Spectrelight



[video=youtube;lplPUP1bH4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lplPUP1bH4A[/video]


----------



## Namba (Sep 6, 2011)

I really liked what I heard from them, but I've only listened to a few songs.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pvfQtUhtNE
you are now a fan


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 6, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pvfQtUhtNE
> you are now a fan



I KEEP CLICKING THE THIS BUTTON BUT IT WON'T LET ME. That song is my favorite from Crack the Skye. The Czar is a close second. It's just so ... great.

My fave on Blood Mountain is Circle of Cysquatch. Even the intro riff by itself would be enough. It makes me want to move and kick ass like no other song.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 6, 2011)

my favorite on blood mountain is Pendulous Skin .-.
Capillarian Crest is a close second I guess. Most of the songs on that disc don't do much for me unfortunately :/


----------



## Namba (Sep 6, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pvfQtUhtNE
> you are now a fan



Dude, that was fucking amazing. Okay, getting their music as soon as I can.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 6, 2011)

mainstreamier metal, i guess....don't know how to title but i like it alot. I think it qualifies as metal. I'm not good with songs like this


fuck i love this. I'm so glad i remembered this. nice.

i want more human abstract now. unhh.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 6, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> Dude, that was fucking amazing. Okay, getting their music as soon as I can.


get Crack the Skye. that's the one you want.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 7, 2011)

Two awesome songs I like as of now:



Spoiler: Adversus Semita



[yt]appGBm5L-hQ[/yt]





Spoiler: Draconian



[yt]xlQQYm6BRmA[/yt]


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 7, 2011)

Some old Polish Catholic fart declares crusade on Nergal of the band Behemoth..



> A Polish bishop has called for public protests following the employment of what he claims is a "satanic" rock star, BEHEMOTH frontman Adam "Nergal" Darski, by the Polish version of the hit American singing competition "The Voice", appropriately named "The Voice Of Poland".
> 
> Bishop Wieslaw Mering, head of the diocese of Wlocawek in northern Poland, lashed out at national television station TVP for its hiring of Darski, who was found innocent last month of offending religious feelings in connection with a September 2007 incident when he reportedly called the Catholic Church "the most murderous cult on the planet" during the band's performance in Gdynia and tore up a copy of the Bible, calling it "a book of lies."
> 
> ...



Link


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 7, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Some old Polish Catholic fart declares crusade on Nergal of the band Behemoth..
> 
> 
> 
> Link



I feel like laughing and crying all at once. You know, christian love and tolerance and whatnot.


----------



## Namba (Sep 7, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Some old Polish Catholic fart declares crusade on Nergal of the band Behemoth..
> 
> 
> 
> Link



Wow... This is what Jesus would do, guys :V


----------



## Aden (Sep 7, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Some old Polish Catholic fart declares crusade on Nergal of the band Behemoth..
> 
> 
> 
> Link



In related news, Behemoth album sales up 240% this week


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 7, 2011)

Starting to get into Ensiferum a bit here. They remind me somewhat of Dragonforce, but more death metaly....

Also, had a bit of a clip of some metal stuck in my head, have no idea what it is...
Edit: it was in some youtube AMV or mashup, I think in the credits, and it was only a clip. Oh well, it will just go into the list of songs I've heard once that I thought were awesome and never heard again.


I'm going to promote this again since I think you guys may like it.

*Midnight Metal:* A show on my local radio station that plays all sorts of hard metal, death, black, thrash, metalcore, ect...
*Times:* Wednesday-Friday morning (Tues-Thurs night), 12am to 1am, Eastern Standard Time
*How to listen:* Go to their website, click on "listen now" for streaming music.
Their Facebook page
The playlists of everything they've played each day (I've been looking for this for ages)

*Most recent playlist: *
chimaira â€“ Born in Blood
Exodus â€“ The Toxic Waltz
Lamb of God â€“ Now Youâ€™ve Got Something to Die For
Cradle of Filth â€“ Hallowed Be Thy Name
Suicidal Tendencies â€“ Institutionalized
All Shall Perish â€“ Divine Illusion
Down â€“ Lifer
Slayer â€“ In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida
Suicide Silence â€“ No Pity for a Coward
Slipknot â€“ Psychosocial
August Burns Red â€“ Empire
Primus â€“ My Name is Mud


----------



## Azure (Sep 8, 2011)

Ensiferum i p awesome. This is also gewd.

[yt]lCvQWe3kZ7A[/yt]


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 9, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I KEEP CLICKING THE THIS BUTTON BUT IT WON'T LET ME. That song is my favorite from Crack the Skye. The Czar is a close second. It's just so ... great.


 Listen to the whole album as one big song. That's what I do. My fav's probably either The Last Baron or Divinations because Brent Hinds just owned in that whole album, especially those two. 





Cyril Daroun said:


> my favorite on blood mountain is Pendulous Skin .-.Capillarian Crest is a close second I guess. Most of the songs on that disc don't do much for me unfortunately :/


 I ferkin love Pendulous Skin! My fav's Crystal Skull. And the intro to Sleeping Giant is ridiculously beautiful.


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 9, 2011)

Spoiler: Cabal - Midian



[yt]b0cTo22gsgQ[/yt]


Listened through the entire album, and not a second of that time was a waste. Good stuff.


----------



## Aden (Sep 9, 2011)

New Cynic EP in November, fuck yeah
New LantlÃ´s album in October, fuck yeah
When's the new WitTR coming out again? Either way, fuck yeah


----------



## Waka Flocka Flame (Sep 11, 2011)

http://honestbandconfessions.tumblr.com/post/9733737416


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 11, 2011)

Waka Flocka Flame said:


> http://honestbandconfessions.tumblr.com/post/9733737416


 
Is that the dude from Animals as Leaders? And when are they going to get more popular? Their last album was amazing.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 11, 2011)

MichaelFoster said:


> Is that the dude from Animals as Leaders? And when are they going to get more popular? Their last album was amazing.



Hmm, I thought the same at first glance. And yeah I really liked it as well.


----------



## Aden (Sep 11, 2011)

Picked up the vinyl pressing of AAL (along with some other records) when I went to the record store because hey, they had it and I had just gotten my paycheck. For any other vinyl lovers out there, I wouldn't really bother. It's one of the cases where they just took the CD master, equalized it, and then slapped it on a record.


----------



## Waka Flocka Flame (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank God Tobin has the common courtesy to not put words to his jerkoff sessions :dreamtheatersingerjamelabriegoatee:



I GO HARD IN THE MUTHAFUCKIN PAINT


----------



## anero (Sep 14, 2011)

Spoiler: NEW TODAY IS THE DAY NEW TODAY IS THE DAY



[video=youtube;37WD2YhxGIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37WD2YhxGIE[/video]


i came everywhere
its everywhere
addens hold me


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 14, 2011)

Azure said:


> Ensiferum i p awesome. This is also gewd.


That is awesome. It reminds me of Nightwish (which was in recommended videos).
But when I clicked on other videos recommended by that band they all had only male vocals. Son I are disappoint.


----------



## Hir (Sep 14, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> That is awesome. It reminds me of Nightwish (which was in recommended videos).
> But when I clicked on other videos recommended by that band they all had only male vocals. Son I are disappoint.



check out yggdrasil

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqYp3N6FUts


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 15, 2011)

Spoiler: Grave - Sexual Mutilation



[yt]yOVkH_DF6YE[/yt]


Grave never fails to deliver, this song is from their newest album Burial Ground, released in 2010.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 15, 2011)

In memory of the late Jonas Berggvist (aka B), the founding member, songwriter and guitarist of Lifelover, who passed away September 9th, I'll post my favorite song from each Lifelover album.



Spoiler: Pulver



[yt]pcxUolK2uGk[/yt]





Spoiler: Erotik



[yt]7pv1Hpfaj8M[/yt]





Spoiler: Konkurs



[yt]W3QbLtteE2A[/yt]





Spoiler: Dekadens



[yt]p_hlqUJNaAU[/yt]





Spoiler: Sjukdom



[yt]cZ7o5Tm6cNo[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Sep 15, 2011)

New unsigned band a friend of mine introduced to me. It's like a kick to the face. http://vonwolfe.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Aden (Sep 15, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> New unsigned band a friend of mine introduced to me. It's like a kick to the face. http://vonwolfe.bandcamp.com/



Neato
I like it but I think the drumming, while fitting the music, could be a lot more effective


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 16, 2011)

Spoiler:  Lobotomy



[yt]X_V9JqeJbN4[/yt]
[yt]0IoV2_JjfCw[/yt]



Classic, swedish Death Metal from '93.
Heavy riffs, great vocals, rhythm and intensity. \m/


----------



## Namba (Sep 16, 2011)

Aden said:


> Neato
> I like it but I think the drumming, while fitting the music, could be a lot more effective


Hoping to see them in October.
Yeah, honestly I like the percussion, but I can see what you mean by that.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 18, 2011)

Saw the Sword live a while ago and I forgot this thread existed too.  Greatest thing to come out of Texas ever.  


[video=youtube;GTYrAF0wi8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTYrAF0wi8g[/video]


----------



## Namba (Sep 18, 2011)

Spoiler: Botch - To Our Friends in the Great White North



[yt]EI67ls-MaMc[/yt]


So freakin' good.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 18, 2011)

Spoiler: The Primer



[video=youtube;WEpRn6OTsZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEpRn6OTsZo[/video]



Current favorite song right now.

Also, found this..uhm...i think it's power metal? Idk.



Spoiler: FULLFORCE



[video=youtube;-oBqE5PcUVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oBqE5PcUVU&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 19, 2011)

Spoiler:  Xentrix - Desperate Remedies



[yt]BnuqtEoQ9Xs[/yt]


Just pure, awesome ear candy.


----------



## Namba (Sep 21, 2011)

Spoiler: Norma Jean - Liarsenic



[video=youtube;T4ajXtGxXL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4ajXtGxXL8[/video]



Intense stuff. Great mixture of noise and melody.


----------



## Half-Priced Pregnancy (Sep 23, 2011)

Spoiler: Sabaton - Primo Victoria



[video=youtube;QZm4zseMok0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZm4zseMok0[/video]



Manliest voice I've ever heard.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 10, 2011)

Before this becomes too old to necro...

Videos posted lately in the "what are you listening to" and thoughts:

Probably one of the better metal bands out of Japan. I'll have to post some more of their music later...


Spoiler: Galneryus - Alsatia



[yt]wVDlDOXyNvs[/yt]


Easily my current favorite Kamelot song. The intro is just awesome on this one.


Spoiler: Kamelot - Karma



Ignore the stupid 300 video, this had the best audio quality
[yt]jMFqdlvqAw0[/yt]


I just love this song in so many ways.


Spoiler: Dr. Acula - Welcome to Camp Nightmare 



[yt]pJV85jBd2bY[/yt]


I have to admit this song got me interested in Mastadon and is still a fav of mine. Just because I think EVERY movie should start with this song. 


Spoiler: Mastadon - Cut you up with a Linoleum Knife



[yt]iRVt1clJjgw[/yt]


A song I heard played on the radio I like


Spoiler: August Burns Red - Empire



[yt]0RGpAvWqctQ[/yt]


I love this guy's voice. ;(


Spoiler: Type O Negative - Christian Woman



[yt]3sMALbhJU6M[/yt]


Over there I posted Karma by Parkway Drive but it's not even remotely a favorite song by them. Instead I'm posting my current favorite song by them.


Spoiler: Parkway Drive - Home is for the Heartless



[yt]__0y6rfOThg[/yt]


Okay, this one I'm going to talk a lot about. This is a local Detroit band called We Came as Romans. They were promoting it on a local metal station.
I don't know how I feel about this band yet, as I've only listened to a little of their stuff. This song that they played... I kinda like. I love how it starts out. But then he starts singing rather high-pitched, which makes me feel conflicted. It kinda reminds me of Fair to Midland, but FtM is actually pretty good. This... maybe. I'm going to give them a chance and listen to more of their stuff.


Spoiler: We Came as Romans - What I Wished I Had



[yt]cDWEs2W15fU[/yt]


And, to finish off, Ensiferum. But seriously, why does that guy have to apologize about the picture he used for his video? Is someone a metal fan yet such a pussy that a demonic pentagram scares him? Then he's not metal.


Spoiler: Ensiferum - Battle Song



[yt]ioWDijQ2Enw[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 10, 2011)

The Black Halo is the best Kamelot album <.<

Also The Hunter is pretty awesome, as I have said elsewhere. Still needs more listens, but I know for sure that I like it, so yeah ^^


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Okay, this one I'm going to talk a lot about. This is a local Detroit band called We Came as Romans. They were promoting it on a local metal station.
> I don't know how I feel about this band yet, as I've only listened to a little of their stuff. This song that they played... I kinda like. I love how it starts out. But then he starts singing rather high-pitched, which makes me feel conflicted. It kinda reminds me of Fair to Midland, but FtM is actually pretty good. This... maybe. I'm going to give them a chance and listen to more of their stuff.
> 
> 
> ...



I enjoy We Came As Romans myself.

Actually, our high school has a pretty large WCAR fanbase.

I prefer "To Plant a Seed" though.

A bit more on the...eh...avant garde sort of sound.


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 11, 2011)

Spoiler: Killjoy - Compelled By Fear



[yt]MXwVOr8odfs[/yt]


I was a bit skeptic when I first started listening to this band in the beginning. Their change of pace did throw me off a few times, but I've learnt to appreciate it.


----------



## Hir (Oct 11, 2011)

Half-Priced Pregnancy said:


> Spoiler: Sabaton - Primo Victoria
> 
> 
> 
> ...



regrettably saw these guys live

the vocalist's pants split and he flashed his dick whilst singing about world war 2

pretty weird mix


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 12, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> regrettably saw these guys live
> 
> the vocalist's pants split and he flashed his dick whilst singing about world war 2
> 
> pretty weird mix



So metal.


----------



## Twylyght (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm not that into metal that much, but I did find this site:
http://mapofmetal.com/#/home I found it pretty interesting.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 12, 2011)

Pretty interesting. Tons of genres I've never heard of on there :V


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 12, 2011)

While we're in the middle of the metal thread's revival, can I ask if any of you guys know what genre of metal Mastodon is ? It's not the first time I consult such a map of metal genres and I never seem to be able to find them on there ...


----------



## Cyril (Oct 12, 2011)

A lot of people call them Sludge Metal, but they use a lot of elements of Prog Metal too.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 12, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> I enjoy We Came As Romans myself.


Okay, if you're a fan, suggestions on songs from them?



Twylyght said:


> I'm not that into metal that much, but I did find this site:
> http://mapofmetal.com/#/home I found it pretty interesting.


I've seen that before but I just now noticed when you click on a genre it gives you a list of songs and you can click on those songs and listen to them...

My issue is there's so many metal genre now it's hard to figure out which one is which, and artists often will mix their music between genre, having one song in one type of metal and another more like another type.

New wave of American heavy metal - Lamb of God's Laid To Rest is here? After Nu Metal? I figured they were more like Melodic Death Metal myself.

Nu-Metal - Slipknot? Disturbed? Static-X? Mudvayne? Really? When I think of Nu-metal I think of Korn, Limp Bisquick and shit. I am seriously disappointed to see stuff as good as those four bands labeled "Nu-Metal". :/


----------



## Aden (Oct 12, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Slipknot? Disturbed? Static-X? Mudvayne?





> good



:3c


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 12, 2011)

Aden said:


> :3c



:/


----------



## Aden (Oct 12, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> :/



:c


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 12, 2011)

Aden said:


> :c


You're poking fun at me up there, aren't you. :V


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 13, 2011)

I gotta admit Slipknot stopped being nu-metal in the "mix of rap and metal" sense after their first album (imo of course, I wouldn't want to seem to be forcing my views upon you fine and knowledgeable gentlemen :V)


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 14, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I gotta admit Slipknot stopped being nu-metal in the "mix of rap and metal" sense after their first album (imo of course, I wouldn't want to seem to be forcing my views upon you fine and knowledgeable gentlemen :V)


 The only reason I liked them was because they WERE nu metal. Now theyre just shitty alt rock like everyone else on rock radio. Cept like Mastodon. But theyre an exception....i love mastodon...

And does anyone know when Sunn is supposed to release some new shit? Ive got the need to feel the breeze between my knees.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 14, 2011)

Ohai don't mind me popping in here, I was gonna ask, could anyone recommend any bands/songs that a Rammstein/zYnthetic fan like me would like? o: A lot of metal songs/groups I'm finding lately are full of constant monotonous chord-spamming and near-unintelligible screaming/growling which to me, is utter rubbish and not at all pleasant to listen to. Bonus points if their focus is on instrumental-only pieces, or they sing in a language different to English! (I really could not care less about lyrics in music I listen to - If I wanted lyrics I would read poetry, what I want is _sound_) Let me also add that this is my own taste and I'm not trying to rip into, or question anyone else's.  

Thanks for any suggestions. :3c


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 14, 2011)

Gibby said:


> A lot of metal songs/groups I'm finding lately are full of constant monotonous chord-spamming and near-unintelligible screaming/growling which to me, is utter rubbish and not at all pleasant to listen to.


You mean like Rammstein? >_>

But anyway...Genghis Tron...Agoraphobic Nosebleed, Whourkr, We Butter The Bread With Butter, The Bunny The Bear and Igorr. 
It might not be exactly what you like, but its close enough. I dont really listen to that genre. Just youtube them.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 14, 2011)

MichaelFoster said:


> You mean like Rammstein? >_>
> 
> But anyway...Genghis Tron...Agoraphobic Nosebleed, Whourkr, We Butter The Bread With Butter, The Bunny The Bear and Igorr.
> It might not be exactly what you like, but its close enough. I dont really listen to that genre. Just youtube them.



Well by constant I mean a bit more like this. To me personally, it sounds like radio interference (my hearing sucks) so I prefer a little bit more distinguishable form, know what I mean? Rammstein riffs have slower pacing and thus are more distinguishable. Repetition is fine. As for Rammstein lyrics, I wouldn't call them unintelligible. I like the fact that they're singing in a different language because I'm not forced to look out for meaning and as I have hearing difficulties, the whole thing is spoiled for me if I was. Due there being no need to really listen to speech coupled with a vocalist who writes his lyrics expecting the majority of his fans not to understand anyway (even a bunch of his German fans don't understand what he's singing about), the voice is treated more like an instrument in itself rather than a method of communication that gets drowned out by all the instruments. What's more, _some_ Rammstein songs have lyrics that have a *bit* of an operatic style to them which is a touch I really like which sets them apart from a lot of other bands I hear and the best part is that I'm not expected to listen to meaning. I know you might say I should just listen to classic opera-style music (which I enjoy, of course), but where will I find those metal instrumentals to go along with it? Rammstein are one source, but what about others? Anyway, thanks for those suggestions, I'll be sure to check them out, and if anyone knows any more, go ahead and tell me! :3c


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 14, 2011)

Spoiler:  Motograter



[yt]wTdW7gBYOgQ[/yt]
[yt]GR8uhQqQ4s0[/yt]





Spoiler:  Koyi K Utho



[yt]LZtGEP6JMwk[/yt]
[yt]ariLxKxlGMo[/yt]



A little bit of Motograter and Koyi K Utho is always refreshing.


----------



## Conker (Oct 16, 2011)

You guys diggin the new FFDP CD? I'm finding it to be pretty fantastic.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 16, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Okay, if you're a fan, suggestions on songs from them?


I just like the album To Plant A Seed, and that's about it.

So, basically...the title track is my favorite. Go from there, i'd say.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 27, 2011)

http://facebook.com/aspireofficialbandpage.com
This is my band. My parts haven't been recorded yet so the demo teaser on our music page is obviously not finished. Just wanted more people to hear it. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Namba (Oct 27, 2011)

Converge, anyone?


Spoiler: Converge - Fault and Fracture



[video=YouTube;CMPvknyczCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMPvknyczCE[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 29, 2011)

Spoiler:  Paradox



[yt]Dk6gxpl1OAw[/yt]
[yt]7c3qYTKsZp4[/yt]


I've to say that I'm very impressed with this album (Riot Squad) from Paradox. Riptide gets the adrenaline pumping at 110%.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;BoUpC6O-wWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoUpC6O-wWY[/video]
Best friends band. 
Go like their facebook. 
When they get as many likes as their old band (different vocalist and bassist) they'll start playing live shows.


----------



## Hir (Nov 12, 2011)

bumping this thread because \m/

new esoteric streaming and it fucking rules

http://kaaoszine.fi/ennakkokuuntelu-esoteric-paragon-dissonance/


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 13, 2011)

Spoiler: I was motherfucking there ! I WAS IN THAT VIDEO



[video=youtube;8WLQzIJxWBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WLQzIJxWBg[/video]


----------



## cad (Nov 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;3an8jdsVM3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3an8jdsVM3s&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]
Never thought I'd ever post in this thread.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 16, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> bumping this thread because \m/
> 
> new esoteric streaming and it fucking rules
> 
> http://kaaoszine.fi/ennakkokuuntelu-esoteric-paragon-dissonance/



Sludgy, drone, black metaly stuff. Very nordic. 

*thumbs*


----------



## Hir (Nov 16, 2011)

nordic? sludgy drone? it's funeral doom, man.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 17, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> nordic? sludgy drone? it's funeral doom, man.


 How would you define funeral doom? The guitars are really sludgy at first (and through most of the song) and it does have that black metal style. 
Its cool that its kinda hard to describe though. 
Btw, Im recording today. Want me to email the ep to you when the dude gets it all together? Im trying to make the bass sound like something from Oblivionized or Kvelertak.


----------



## Hir (Nov 18, 2011)

funeral doom is generally slower than doom, but also incorporates death metal influences. they also say it incorporates dirge influences but eh. generally in my book if the doom is slow, dirge-like and perhaps ethereal sounding it qualifies as funeral doom.

basically if you took death metal and slowed it down to a funeral pace you'd have funeral doom.

genres mean nothing though really.

been recording my own shit too. [: sure, why not @ your question.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 18, 2011)

I think there are too classifications for metal. This is ridiculous :V


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 18, 2011)

so much metal i need to find

Here, go look up As Cities Burn. It's metalcore, so in relativity but not quite, and it's pretty good imo
(warning: if you voice strong hateful opinions toward secularists don't listen, they are i believe a secularist band so)


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 18, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> funeral doom is generally slower than doom, but also incorporates death metal influences. they also say it incorporates dirge influences but eh. generally in my book if the doom is slow, dirge-like and perhaps ethereal sounding it qualifies as funeral doom.
> 
> basically if you took death metal and slowed it down to a funeral pace you'd have funeral doom.
> 
> ...


What type of music are you recording? Cuz its about freakin time you put some swag beats out. 



This is Tides said:


> so much metal i need to find
> 
> Here, go look up As Cities Burn. It's metalcore, so in relativity but not quite, and it's pretty good imo
> (warning: if you voice strong hateful opinions toward secularists don't listen, they are i believe a secularist band so)


The vocalist for my band has their shirts. Ive hear of them. 
You should listen to my band. Youll probably like us.


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 18, 2011)

Spoiler: Accuser - King Of South



[yt]9jFxYVRJdiI[/yt]


Thrash Metal/Groove Thrash from Germany.

Good drumming and all, though I'm not so fond of how their guitars sound. The riffs also feel a bit generic, if you compare it to the stuff they produced in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 18, 2011)

Spoiler: Hatebreed-Destroy Everything



[yt]DBwgX8yBqsw[/yt]


What I'm listening to now, and how I feel half the time. Destroy everything and all that clap.


Okay, about Machinae Supremacy. When I first heard of their band, this was the first song I heard:


Spoiler: Loot Burn Rape Kill Repeat



[yt]arDUDS2F4R4[/yt]


And I thought "Hey, a metal band that does instrumental-only. That's pretty badass." I thought it was something new I'd enjoy, but I never got around to looking into the band more until now.
Then I hear my second song by them.


Spoiler: Truth of Tomorrow



[yt]8uzf038jISc[/yt]


It's okay, but I am a bit disappoint. I'd love to hear more bands do just instrumental.

And I'll end with some awesome In Flames


Spoiler: Artifacts of the Black Rain



[yt]1kUBbBta8qc[/yt]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok, iwrestledabearonce cleaned up their progressive side so now their music is really legitimate. I'm pretty much in love with it right now.

still silly names, but it sounds so good all of a sudden.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gd7vepk3W-Q&feature=relmfu


----------



## Hir (Nov 18, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I think there are too classifications for metal. This is ridiculous :V



you're ridiculous it's true it's true



MichaelFoster said:


> What type of music are you recording? Cuz its about freakin time you put some swag beats out.



some guy called it post-doom

you be the judge


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 19, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> you be the judge


Is it just me or does the right side of that look like a penis?

Eh, I'd say it's slower than what I usually listen to, and the actual guitar doesn't come in until 4 minutes in.


So I heard this new song by Brian Welch, AKA the former guitarist Head from Korn, who apparently left Korn because he Found Jesus. In other words, he substituted one drug for another.

But, listening to his latest solo single, this doesn't sound very Christian:


Spoiler: paralyzed



[yt]sODDPWkVzXQ[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Nov 20, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Is it just me or does the right side of that look like a penis?
> 
> Eh, I'd say it's slower than what I usually listen to, and the actual guitar doesn't come in until 4 minutes in.


what the fuck is "actual guitar"

so it's not "actual" if it's not distorted, right?

this is why metalheads fucking suck

and it's definitely just you, i'd be concerned if my dick looked like that.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 20, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> you be the judge


the "actual guitar" comes in at roughly 15 seconds in.
also "actual guitar" is technically "acoustic guitar" because guitars aren't distorted naturally.
Anyways pretty cool stuff, no shock that I loved it


----------



## Hir (Nov 20, 2011)

thank you. [:


----------



## s1lwerwolf (Nov 22, 2011)

Like melodic metal mostly so favirit bands wod be "nigthwish, lunatica and insania".
All of them have female vokalists and it is sooooo good


----------



## Namba (Nov 23, 2011)

I enjoy this album every time.
[video=YouTube;fcui8qC9D_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcui8qC9D_4[/video]


----------



## Conker (Nov 26, 2011)

Not heavy/brutal metal, but metal.



Spoiler: Bobaflex



[yt]K9Cul-eqEw4[/yt]



Saw em live, they were fantastic.


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 26, 2011)

Just got ÐÐ½Ñ‚Ð¸ÐºÐ¸Ñ€Ð°'s S/T album in the mail yesterday. I'd say it's thrash though not the heaviest stuff out there, and not really the best either, but I like it for some reason anyways. 



Spoiler: ÐÐ½Ñ‚Ð¸ÐºÐ¸Ñ€Ð° - Ð”Ð¾Ñ…Ð»Ñ‹Ð¹ Ð¼ÑƒÐ¶Ð¸Ðº



[video=youtube;hAqlQrCnx8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAqlQrCnx8g&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 26, 2011)

just discovered this finnish melodeath band, pretty much in love with the almost natural feel to the vocals



Spoiler: Omnium Gatherum



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10lLxc_PpYI&feature=related



completely worth my time


----------



## Rhodri (Nov 26, 2011)

Shrinebuilder. 

You have a title people, go, go. They only have one album out so far, named Shrinebuilder, though apparently the second album is recorded, but as yet to be released. For preference, give Blind For All To See a listen. Really though, any band that has Wino, Al Cisneros AND Scott-motherfucking-Kelly in it is just win. They are doom, by the by.


----------



## Hir (Nov 27, 2011)

^i like it. thanks.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 27, 2011)

Coz why not I might as well post shit in here.



Spoiler: Firelake - Fighting Unknown



[video=youtube;dq0U4qviZP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dq0U4qviZP0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 2, 2011)

Dethklok

fav song: Hatredcopter.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 2, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Dethklok
> 
> fav song: Hatredcopter.


instant approval of your tastes


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 2, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> instant approval of your tastes



Thank you. I also like Metallica.


----------



## acid871 (Dec 3, 2011)

Whats your favorite metal band ever?
judas preist

concerts you've gone to?
judast preist & sammy hagar


----------



## Hir (Dec 4, 2011)

check this out. black/doom.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 5, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> check this out. black/doom.



Giving it a listen now. Liked the first track thus far. I was reminded slightly of Terrible Cemetery (album) by Ghast from the first track. Probably from the drums.


----------



## HuskyWusky (Dec 5, 2011)

Whats your favorite metal band ever? - Children of Bodom
concerts you've gone to? - none 3:


----------



## Namba (Dec 5, 2011)

I like me some Daughters
[video=youtube;SMCeBPT0gi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMCeBPT0gi4[/video]


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Dec 6, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> what the fuck is "actual guitar"
> 
> so it's not "actual" if it's not distorted, right?
> 
> ...



I lol'd so fucking hard hahaha


----------



## Aden (Dec 6, 2011)

I had no idea the new nightwish was supposed to be a comedy album! Laugh and a half, that one.


----------



## VoidBat (Dec 6, 2011)

Spoiler:  Nominon - Night of Damnation



[yt]h8uy76WF8DU[/yt]





Spoiler:  Nominon - Mountain Of Hate



[yt]mRDpJGywgSo[/yt]





Spoiler:  Deteriorate - Rotting In Hell



[yt]G1vh0HE60Fc[/yt]





Spoiler:  Mutilation - Dead By Dawn



[yt]MTwxEhQrFKY[/yt]



Today's catch. 
Nominon was probably the most enjoyable gem among them all. Then again, Swedish DM from the 90's will always have a reserved spot in my heart.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 6, 2011)

Heard some We Came as Romans on 89x's homeboy show the other day. Great to hear an alt-rock station play some good stuff.



Spoiler: Cast the first stone



[yt]J4_hEBjKbig[/yt]


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Dec 6, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Heard some We Came as Romans on 89x's homeboy show the other day. Great to hear an alt-rock station play some good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are aware that you mentioned WCAR in the same post that you said "some good stuff" all while posting in a "metal" thread, right?


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 7, 2011)

Spoiler:  Christmas lights display : South of Heaven (Slayer)



[video=youtube;EWWFmhJKJW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=EWWFmhJKJW8[/video]



Christmas cheer, is that what we're doing now ? No ? What a shame :V


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 7, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Thank you. I also like Metallica.


haha



acid871 said:


> Whats your favorite metal band ever?
> judas preist
> 
> concerts you've gone to?
> judast preist & sammy hagar



hahahaha


CrazyLee said:


> Heard some We Came as Romans on 89x's homeboy show the other day. Great to hear an alt-rock station play some good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHAHAHA

This pleases Gaga! xD


----------



## Conker (Dec 7, 2011)

Aden said:


> I had no idea the new nightwish was supposed to be a comedy album! Laugh and a half, that one.


I really like it :[


----------



## Aeturnus (Dec 7, 2011)

I want it be March, god damn it. That's when Saint Vitus will release their new album.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 9, 2011)

Anybody know of some sexy technical grind besides Oblivionized? Their EP was so raunch. Im just trying to find albums with proportional amounts of raunch. :B


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 9, 2011)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> You are aware that you mentioned WCAR in the same post that you said "some good stuff" all while posting in a "metal" thread, right?


Good stuff compared to the overplayed crap they usually play?

And I am so sorry. I didn't realize that the definition of metal is "Only the shit I like and not the shit I hate".


----------



## Namba (Dec 9, 2011)

When I use iPod voice control and my dog barks, it translates as "play Car Bomb."


----------



## Aden (Dec 9, 2011)

Conker said:


> I really like it :[



There are moments I enjoy musically, but oh god, so many bad lyrics. Rarely do I care about lyrics unless they're very good or they ruin the music for me.

also the whole bad channeling of tim burton movies in some songs

also 





> To date nine different editions of Imaginaerum have been announced



\I WANT MY TEARS BACK NOW


----------



## Conker (Dec 10, 2011)

Aden said:


> There are moments I enjoy musically, but oh god, so many bad lyrics. Rarely do I care about lyrics unless they're very good or they ruin the music for me.
> 
> also the whole bad channeling of tim burton movies in some songs
> 
> ...


I haven't delved too far into the lyrics yet, though I've listened to the whole album about twice via youtube. I like what I hear though. Some of the poetry in "Song of Myself" is really annoying though. Some might be a tad cheezy, but so are most Disturbed songs, and I fucking love that band to. So, I can get used to corny lyrics pretty quickly. 

The "nine albums" thing is fucking stupid though. That, I will gladly side with.


----------



## Hir (Dec 10, 2011)

the new nightwish is abysmal. i want my time back now. ]:


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 11, 2011)

Aden said:


> There are moments I enjoy musically, but oh god, so many bad lyrics. Rarely do I care about lyrics unless they're very good or they ruin the music for me.



I'm the same; I always enjoy songs musically. I have never given a flying fuck about the lyrics lol.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Dec 14, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Good stuff compared to the overplayed crap they usually play?
> 
> And I am so sorry. I didn't realize that the definition of metal is "Only the shit I like and not the shit I hate".



WCAR has nothing metal about them, and this is a thread where most of the posters(last I paid any attention anyway) are elitist metalheads who shun anything that's even remotely related to the metalcore genre, so posting a post-hardcore/screamo/whatever the fuck scene kids call it these days band makes to sense. That's all I'm saying.

Note the fact that I have Veil of Maya lyrics as my signature, so don't even try to pin me as one of those "real metal or die" faggots.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 14, 2011)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> WCAR has nothing metal about them, and this is a thread where most of the posters(last I paid any attention anyway) are elitist metalheads who shun anything that's even remotely related to the metalcore genre, so posting a post-hardcore/screamo/whatever the fuck scene kids call it these days band makes to sense. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> Note the fact that I have Veil of Maya lyrics as my signature, so don't even try to pin me as one of those "real metal or die" faggots.




Oh, get the fuck off your high horse. No one gives a flying shit; nobody posting in this thread is like that, so it's not a big deal if someone brings up a hardcore band on occasion. Hardcore _is_ an adaptation of metal and most of us are aware of that, it's just none of us are stupid enough to think it's the evolution, simply an adaptation.

Besides, nobody here is an elitist metalhead, just metalheads of varying tastes. If anything, you're being the elitist here by calling someone out for music.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 14, 2011)

So I have recently discovered that Devin Townsend is a really awesome dude who makes really awesome music that isn't Ghost.

Man why wasn't I listening to his stuff when I first obtained it? .-.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 14, 2011)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> WCAR has nothing metal about them, and this is a thread where most of the posters(last I paid any attention anyway) are elitist metalheads who shun anything that's even remotely related to the metalcore genre, so posting a post-hardcore/screamo/whatever the fuck scene kids call it these days band makes to sense. That's all I'm saying.



Well then, that's the problem with the metal fandom then. Too many elitist faggots who shun things they don't like.

I've figured out a long time ago not to worry about what other people like because there's so many people who like shit I don't even care for, like old-school death metal, for instance. I let people like whatever the fuck they like, and I like what I like. We're all different in our tastes. And it's the arguing over what's real metal and what's good or not that's turning the metal world into a bunch of fucking stuck-up fags trying to act all manly and shit to compensate for a small penis. If we were to sit here and pick apart what's even remotely metal or not we'd have to limit it to a very narrow genre and exclude 90% of what's out there, since there's so much damn variation out there (and I'm not saying that's a bad thing, either, because it allows everyone to find stuff they like). Like, say, exclude music because it doesn't have an epic guitar solo? Shit, most metal doesn't even have that.

WCAR may or may have not been metal. I thought it was (metalcore, and yes, I AM a fan of that genre, as well as other genres, so suck it), but it's close enough to almost be metal. Wiki lists it as such, anyway. It's an okay band, I like some of their shit, and when in my original post I said it was good music, I was comparing it to the alt-rock stuff the station usually plays, in which case it IS an improvement in my mind.


----------



## Hir (Dec 14, 2011)

people always shun things they don't like, in any genre

just listen to what the fuck you want and ignore all else


----------



## Namba (Dec 14, 2011)

Who here fucking misses the age of Nu Metal? I certainly do. Sadly it can never make a comeback. :S


----------



## Conker (Dec 14, 2011)

Thinking about grabbing Sonic Syndicate's earlier album, _Only Inhuman_. Their new stuff isn't all that good, and I'd like more of their music. Only way I can go is backwards.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 15, 2011)

Got loads of shit going on for Christmas, gonna buy all of Gojira and Volbeat's discography (excluding the odd album here and there because I'm not made of money) and complete my Mastodon discography, and also buy a couple of live DVD's from those bands because at this point why the fuck not.

Deck the halls ... WITH PAIN.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm afraid there's not a link of the studio version that i can find, but the song is "Whales" by the band Scale the Summit.

Kinda Djenty, but instrumental and more like progressivey.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 15, 2011)

Dammit I can't get over the pain of losing my truly beloved ;_;

If only this was enough to ease the pain ...



Spoiler:  Firelake - Marooned



[video=youtube;St5zsCh5aFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=St5zsCh5aFo[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 15, 2011)

Luti Kriss said:


> Who here fucking misses the age of Nu Metal? I certainly do. Sadly it can never make a comeback. :S


Nu metal? What's that? I've never heard of that kind of thing. :V



Conker said:


> Thinking about grabbing Sonic Syndicate's earlier album, _Only Inhuman_. Their new stuff isn't all that good, and I'd like more of their music. Only way I can go is backwards.


Don't know how "new" you mean, but I've liked some of their stuff from a few years back. I think their lineup got shuffled around a bit so maybe they started sucking when they replaced band members.



General-jwj said:


> Firelake - Marooned


You know, that song sounds oddly familiar, like I've heard another band play almost exactly the same tune. Don't know what, though.


----------



## Conker (Dec 15, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Don't know how "new" you mean, but I've liked some of their stuff from a few years back. I think their lineup got shuffled around a bit so maybe they started sucking when they replaced band members.


By "new" I mean their latest album, though I don't remember what it is called. It's the one with "Burn this City" which isn't a bad song I suppose...

What happened is either the band or their publishers wanted more coverage, so they wanted to tone down some of the scream/growling. This pissed off a member or two, who ended up leaving. They got replaced, and now the new stuff is more melody and the screaming/growling is covered up by more music and not let to stand on its own. I don't really like that, moreso for the reasoning for the change than the actual change. So, backwards I must go.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 16, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Oh, get the fuck off your high horse. No one gives a flying shit; nobody posting in this thread is like that, so it's not a big deal if someone brings up a hardcore band on occasion. Hardcore _is_ an adaptation of metal and most of us are aware of that, it's just none of us are stupid enough to think it's the evolution, simply an adaptation.
> 
> Besides, nobody here is an elitist metalhead, just metalheads of varying tastes. If anything, you're being the elitist here by calling someone out for music.


Listen to the band Elitist and pretend that wcar is better. Since when has metal ever been about watering down your music and making everything pretty with synth and effects that your band doesnt even have. 
Even if it is metal, it still sucks because of how unspontaneous and monotonous it is. 
So dont fucking post it in the "br00tal heavy metal" thread if its watered down, pretty, and/or FILLED with bass drop breakdowns.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't think you're living in the right decade.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey great let's all try to one-up each other with petty claims and criticism of each-other's tastes to prove everyone we're the METAL GOD of these forums ... seriously dudes live and let live and all that bullshit.


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm sorta a metal newb.

Is this good metal? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJT42OoWx0o


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 16, 2011)

Conker said:


> By "new" I mean their latest album, though I don't remember what it is called. It's the one with "Burn this City" which isn't a bad song I suppose...


Oh. I had no idea they put out a new album, and I've never listened to it. Yea, the only stuff I listened to was the older stuff, before the one band member left. Mind you, I've only heard a little of their music though. Some of their older stuff I've heard is nothing BUT the growling/screaming you mentioned below.



Conker said:


> What happened is either the band or their publishers wanted more coverage, so they wanted to tone down some of the scream/growling. This pissed off a member or two, who ended up leaving. They got replaced, and now the new stuff is more melody and the screaming/growling is covered up by more music and not let to stand on its own. I don't really like that, moreso for the reasoning for the change than the actual change. So, backwards I must go.


Isn't that how most metal bands go? The record company wants a wider audience, so tells them to tone down the screaming and violent anger?



MichaelFoster said:


> Listen to the band Elitist and pretend that wcar is better. Since when has metal ever been about watering down your music and making everything pretty with synth and effects that your band doesnt even have.
> Even if it is metal, it still sucks because of how unspontaneous and monotonous it is.
> So dont fucking post it in the "br00tal heavy metal" thread if its watered down, pretty, and/or FILLED with bass drop breakdowns.


I personally didn't say wcar is better than anything (other than compare it to alt-rock and nu-metal). Tides is a pretty big fan of theirs, as they're local to both of us, where I'm just casually interested in them. Heh, synth and effects... sounds kinda like half the metal out there nowadays (Rammstein, anyone? Are they metal enough?).

I'm not even sure this IS a "brutal" metal thread anymore, and just a "metal" thread in general. In any case let's stop the god damn pissing contest. 
Edit: Checked the first post. This isn't a thread for just "brutal" metal, just a thread for "metal". Of any kind.


Was going to a concert this weekend for FFDP and All That Remains (both totally not metal :V). Key word: WAS. This cold refuses to go away and seems to be getting worse and worse, to the point I can't sleep and wake up half the night hacking and being unable to breathe. I can't go to a concert feeling like shit and having no energy or willpower. I'm just glad I didn't buy the tickets yet. I'll be somewhat sad but there will be other opportunities.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Dec 18, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> WCAR may or may have not been metal. I thought it was (*metalcore, and yes, I AM a fan of that genre, as well as other genres, so suck it*), but it's close enough to almost be metal. Wiki lists it as such, anyway. It's an okay band, I like some of their shit, and when in my original post I said it was good music, I was comparing it to the alt-rock stuff the station usually plays, in which case it IS an improvement in my mind.



I play in a metalcore band bro...

99% sure you're taking everything I said the wrong way.




This is Tides said:


> Oh, get the fuck off your high horse. No one gives a flying shit; nobody posting in this thread is like that, so it's not a big deal if someone brings up a hardcore band on occasion. Hardcore _is_ an adaptation of metal and most of us are aware of that, it's just none of us are stupid enough to think it's the evolution, simply an adaptation.
> 
> Besides, nobody here is an elitist metalhead, just metalheads of varying tastes. If anything, you're being the elitist here by calling someone out for music.



Go back to the earlier pages in this thread posted in 2010 and you'll see that you're bitching out the wrong person. I quit posting in this thread for almost a year for a reason asshole.



MichaelFoster said:


> Listen to the band Elitist and pretend that wcar is better. Since when has metal ever been about watering down your music and making everything pretty with synth and effects that your band doesnt even have.
> Even if it is metal, it still sucks because of how unspontaneous and monotonous it is.
> So dont fucking post it in the "br00tal heavy metal" thread if its watered down, pretty, and/or FILLED with bass drop breakdowns.



^This dude can vouch for me. He's seen what this thread used to be.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, and I'm gonna double post, because this is about something completely different.

2 bands I've recently fallen in love with.


[yt]hfmG4zumTfg[/yt]

[yt]ZgtUHHk30uc[/yt]


----------



## Abramelin (Dec 19, 2011)

My favorite sub-genres are easily sludge and old-school death metal, but I've fallen in love with later-era Tiamat. I initially checked them out for their early death metal albums, but I've come to love their gothic rock/metal stuff they released later on even more. Excellent stuff, recommended to all

[video=youtube;oWfEH-83rxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWfEH-83rxo[/video]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 19, 2011)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Oh, and I'm gonna double post, because this is about something completely different.
> 
> 2 bands I've recently fallen in love with.
> 
> ...


You know what, I was kind of being an asshole about this. but perhaps accept my apologies and we can just leave everyone to their own tastes?

Btw, I had only heard of Rings of Saturn. Both of those I really like alot.
gonna check their other works out a bit...

also, some power metal that I just recently found a few days ago.


Spoiler: Dragonland



[video=youtube;tcJYGJL7zXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcJYGJL7zXA&amp;feature=related[/video]


Won't deny that I like this, but not much.


Spoiler: Ethelyn



[video=youtube;whXPP5tH398]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whXPP5tH398&amp;feature=related[/video]


Eh.


Spoiler: In Flames



[video=youtube;KTiQ75HY0DA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTiQ75HY0DA[/video]



will have some more later. Trying to find some extreme metal, like in the vein of Black Dahlia Murder. Any suggestions?
And somehow I used to dislike Deflorate. Listening to it again, I'm not sure how that happened.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Dec 19, 2011)

Been listening to Symphonic Black and Death Metal lately and have fallen in love with Eternal Tears of Sorrow.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;dBn0dmRKs-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBn0dmRKs-E[/video]



Luti Kriss said:


> Who here fucking misses the age of Nu Metal? I certainly do. Sadly it can never make a comeback. :S



Leave the hall.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 20, 2011)

*Children, children. Can everyone please put videos behind spoiler tags like we're supposed to?*



Rukh_Whitefang said:


> Been listening to Symphonic Black and Death Metal lately and have fallen in love with Eternal Tears of Sorrow.



:O

Rukh listens to black and death metal?

*head explodes*



Glaice said:


> Leave the hall.



Hey guys, let's talk about the most awesome metal band of all time! Limp Bizkit! That band was like the most hardcore of hardcore bands dude. It was so fucking metal man. OMG. It was totally more metal than any other band out there. :V


----------



## Aeturnus (Dec 20, 2011)

My band's more brutal then yours cause they bathe in pigs blood and dress up like KISS before each show!!!


----------



## Abramelin (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;oumUVfHK_dw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oumUVfHK_dw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 21, 2011)

Aeturnus said:


> My band's more brutal then yours cause they bathe in pigs blood and dress up like KISS before each show!!!



Shit. This. This is this thread in a nutshell. Very hard so.


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 21, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> also, some power metal that I just recently found a few days ago.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dragonland
> ...


Yes, I love this song. 




Glaice said:


> Speedwolf


That was awesome, I'd definitely checking them out later.

I've been listening to early Slayer a lot recently, everything they did before Reign in Blood is amazing.


Spoiler: Slayer - Kill Again



[video=youtube;f4xWm1hwlfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4xWm1hwlfg[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 21, 2011)

Aeturnus said:


> My band's more brutal then yours cause they bathe in pigs blood and dress up like KISS before each show!!!


Fuck you, my band's more metal than yours because they fuck virgins then drink the hymen blood and cut themselves while dressing like Marilyn Manson and worshiping satan and fucking a sheep's head on stage while shitting on the audience. :V


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 21, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Fuck you, my band's more metal than yours because they fuck virgins then drink the hymen blood and cut themselves while dressing like Marilyn Manson and worshiping satan and fucking a sheep's head on stage while shitting on the audience. :V



Now i kind of wish there was a band like that.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 23, 2011)

I looked up nu-metal bands on wikipedia, and I'm surprised about some of the bands on this list.

OTEP - Really? REALLY? mind you I've only heard one OTEP song but like hell it sounded nu-metal.
Five Finger Death Punch - *headdesks so hard he indents the table* fuck no.
Disturbed - MAYBE some of their stuff of the first album, but still insulted.
Machine Head - Okay, I really don't know this band well, but from everything I've heard they're far from nu-metal.
Rob Zombie - ...... god dammit! *slaughters a villager*
Coal Chamber - You know, I've only heard one song by them but they sounded pretty metal to me
Kittie - That surprises me
Powerman 5000 - maybe their new shit...
Sevendust - wouldn't have considered them Nu-metal except for maybe some of their songs
Slipknot - Okay, I like slipknot, and I consider them pretty much metal...
Static-X - out of the music I've heard from them it didn't sound very nu-metal....

Some of those bands may be on there because of  one or a handful of songs they did that were nu-metal-ish but some of them like Rob Zombie I find almost insulting.


And because it's Christmas let's play some Christmas metal shall we?
Actually, I don't know a lot of christmas metal songs, except that crap CD Twisted Sister put out a little while ago where they replace all the lyrics of their songs with Christmas lyrics.


Spoiler: christmas metal?



[yt]ONJFL4ABSmo[/yt]
[yt]MntZ2oPDPnM[/yt]
[yt]grwP8QvI1jY[/yt]


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 25, 2011)

Shit ... got Gojira's "From Mars to Sirius" and "The Way of All Flesh" and Volbeat's "Rock the Rebel Metal the Devil" and "Guitar Gangsters and Cadillac Blood" (amongst others) for Christmas.

CAN'T ... STOP ... HEADBANGING ...


----------



## Conker (Dec 25, 2011)

Got Sonic Syndicate's _Only Inhuman_ album today. I really like it.


----------



## Namba (Dec 25, 2011)

Been listening to Korn nonstop lately. Their guitars sound like they used lower piano strings and dropped their bass three steps.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 26, 2011)

Buried by Time and Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP07Kdda5sU - If you don't like it, then I guess it is - _pardon my french - _"2deep4u" .

Any other Black Metallers out there, and also WITTR are great


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 26, 2011)

In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> Buried by Time and Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP07Kdda5sU - If you don't like it, then I guess it is - _pardon my french - _"2deep4u" .
> 
> Any other Black Metallers out there, and also WITTR are great



Lol is your name from one of Emperor's albums? 

And yes WITTR are good, but I only really liked Black Cascade and Two Hunters.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 27, 2011)

(specter) said:


> Lol is your name from one of Emperor's albums?
> 
> And yes WITTR are good, but I only really liked Black Cascade and Two Hunters.



Yer, favourite album of all time imo xD. Went to a WITTR gig after hearing two hunters and black cascade, they were sick.


----------



## Archon (Dec 27, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> I looked up nu-metal bands on wikipedia, and I'm surprised about some of the bands on this list.
> 
> OTEP - Really? REALLY? mind you I've only heard one OTEP song but like hell it sounded nu-metal.
> Five Finger Death Punch - *headdesks so hard he indents the table* fuck no.
> ...


Not sure what Five Finger Death Punch is truly classified as. Seems to be just metal, though i've heard a couple other genre descriptions. When I ripped the American Capitalist CD to my computer, it's just listed as metal. I know they're at least classified as such. Great band by the way : )


----------



## Hir (Dec 28, 2011)

In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> Yer, favourite album of all time imo xD. Went to a WITTR gig after hearing two hunters and black cascade, they were sick.


it's a shame their new album sucked

two hunters and black cascade are great

first album is pretty good i guess

as for emperor i prefer anthems to the welkin at dusk

but there's far better symphonic black metal out there than emperor



Spoiler: obtained enslavement



[yt]o-OPe_AlDeM[/yt]





Spoiler: limbonic art



[yt]NXVnfNdvBM8[/yt]



are a couple


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 29, 2011)

Luti Kriss said:


> Been listening to Korn nonstop lately. Their guitars sound like they used lower piano strings and dropped their bass three steps.


Heh, someone mentioned Korn in this thread....
Not that I care much, but people in here would argue they're nu-metal and thus not true metal, ect, and they might have a point.... surprised no one's whining yet.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 6, 2012)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> ^This dude can vouch for me. He's seen what this thread used to be.


Yeah you showed me Elitist. They kind of broadened what metalcore could be imo. Have you listened to Design the Skyline's new album? They've got potential out the wazoo but they've managed to fall short of giving me a woodimus on most of their songs. Listen to their old suff from when they were ExtraLargeKids. There's one song, (ill find it later) that was pretty neat. im a faggot. That is all.


----------



## Foxpiper (Jan 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;Pal7NfijfMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pal7NfijfMw[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 7, 2012)

Spoiler:  Heretic - Blood Will Tell



[yt]kXtcoxcIJ_w[/yt]





Spoiler:  Juggernaut - Cut Throat



[yt]IvXlAADnbgk[/yt]





Spoiler:  Mandator - Black Rose



[yt]XIglAsBi9z0[/yt]





Spoiler:  Torture - Intro/Into The Darkness



[yt]Ab56J4u0Q4I[/yt]





Spoiler:  Flames - Avenger



[yt]31RkbTzrea8[/yt]



Today's catch.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 8, 2012)

The Black Dahlia Murder one of my favourite heavy metal/ deathcore bands at the moment. Also I know that Skindred do don't class as heavy metal but they are still pretty decent.


----------



## General-jwj (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't care if I keep talking about the same bands all the time Gojira is ear-boner-ific.  



Spoiler:  Ocean Planet



[video=youtube;ko4dui0KYkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko4dui0KYkA[/video]



And also I gave a listen to Anthrax's latest album "Worship Music". Really loved it. An unexpected surprise. 



Spoiler:  Anthrax - In the End



[video=youtube;yqjXiPu7Xs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqjXiPu7Xs0[/video]


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 10, 2012)

Woo! New Wodensthrone album out very soon! ^^


----------



## Conker (Jan 14, 2012)

Listening to The Unguided, which is a melodeath band. Was Sonic Syndicate but they changed names/labels. Their new album is good though, and if you can find songs on youtube, have fun with em. Fuckers keep taken em down.


----------



## Traven V (Jan 14, 2012)

I love Slipknot, and Static-X f****** <3 <3 <3. Cradle of Filth is pretty good, and Slayer (of course) I've got a few friends who play that stuff like it's a religion


----------



## AmplifiedX (Jan 15, 2012)

favorite band - more like bands -trivium, pantera, racer x, dokken (george lynch), slipknot, stormrider etc.

genre - progressive/death/technical metal

Its a hard choice because I like anything that requires a virtuoso guitarist to play/cover Jeff Loomis, Paul Gilbert, Steve Vai, Satriani, Lynch etc etc.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 15, 2012)

^dude needs some dream theater

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Vq6NevcLOQ


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 15, 2012)

and some less slipknot ^^


----------



## triage (Jan 15, 2012)

does kayo dot count?


----------



## Aden (Jan 15, 2012)

triage said:


> does kayo dot count?



Damn right Kayo Dot counts

\overall favorite band


----------



## AmplifiedX (Jan 17, 2012)

In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> and some less slipknot ^^[/QUOTE
> 
> Whats wrong with Slipknot? You prefer Limp Bizkit?
> 
> ...


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 17, 2012)

[yt]FBazfB4oaGE[/yt]


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 17, 2012)

AmplifiedX said:


> In The Nightside Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> > and some less slipknot ^^[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Cyril (Jan 17, 2012)

^Scenes From A Memory is a wonderful album, I agree. One of my top DT albums.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 17, 2012)

^Yeah, My favourite track so far is The Dance of Eternity. The keyboards are just so awesome and quirky >.<.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 17, 2012)

In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> AmplifiedX said:
> 
> 
> > Definately not, never really got into the Nu-Metal scene since most of it was unoriginal bands who recycled riffs for pop/rock audiences. Other than SOAD the genre hopefully will die out but sadly an entirely worse genre has been conceived and has taken their place... Deathcore.
> ...


----------



## AmplifiedX (Jan 17, 2012)

In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> AmplifiedX said:
> 
> 
> > Definately not, never really got into the Nu-Metal scene since most of it was unoriginal bands who recycled riffs for pop/rock audiences. Other than SOAD the genre hopefully will die out but sadly an entirely worse genre has been conceived and has taken their place... Deathcore.
> ...


----------



## Cyril (Jan 17, 2012)

In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> ^Yeah, My favourite track so far is The Dance of Eternity. The keyboards are just so awesome and quirky >.<.


That song is probably the most technical song ever written.
Definitely the most technical in modern times, that's for sure. There's so many subtle things... 
Though it does get old after a while, unfortunately. Probably in my bottom half of the album, but then the album is REALLY DAMN CONSISTENT and there aren't any "bad" tracks, so.


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 20, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> Found this again. sweeps. yay
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Human Abstract
> ...


These guys are quite awesome.

So I'd assume most people here have heard Symbolic by Death. I'm also guessing most people have not heard the demo version, which sounds more like it belongs on Leprosy. I actually think I love this more than the album version, even if parts are not quite perfect.



Spoiler: Death - Symbolic Acts (4-Track Demo)



[video=youtube;jMGdlADeAnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMGdlADeAnk&amp;list=FL9f8-M44f7HSGW0ZzxEq-kQ&amp;index=8&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 20, 2012)

Recently I found this really nice Chinese doom/folk metal band, Fu Xi

[video=youtube;6L-yqzakKzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L-yqzakKzA[/video]
 It nearly brought me to tears

audio quality is higher on 360p than 480p in this video


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 21, 2012)

Glad to listen to this after soo long
[video=youtube;5oBGixxuu2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oBGixxuu2E[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jan 21, 2012)

wrong thread


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 22, 2012)

Spoiler:  Atomkraft - Queen of Death



[yt]A5tW9B2VBZg[/yt]


Awesome band. 
Filthy and raw sound, just the way I like it.


----------



## Hir (Jan 23, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/ddchdrn/sets/dodecahedron-dodecahedron/

for fans of deathspell omega, blut aus nord and being fucked in the ears


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 27, 2012)

DarkNoctus said:


> http://soundcloud.com/ddchdrn/sets/dodecahedron-dodecahedron/
> 
> for fans of deathspell omega, blut aus nord and being fucked in the ears


Can you start a page for album/single reviews? Because i will watch that shit.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 27, 2012)

Anyone seen Alcest live? Comin' to my city next month and really thinking about seeing them.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 27, 2012)

DarkNoctus said:


> http://soundcloud.com/ddchdrn/sets/dodecahedron-dodecahedron/
> 
> for fans of deathspell omega, blut aus nord and being fucked in the ears



I found it a bit boring the first play-through of that album; Allfather only really stood out for me. But perhaps giving it more listens will open it up over time.


----------



## Hir (Jan 28, 2012)

MichaelFoster said:


> Can you start a page for album/single reviews? Because i will watch that shit.



might be a decent idea, i'll think about it~

as it is i post a lot of stuff here so perhaps watch this page. http://colonsquarebracket.tumblr.com/



In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> Anyone seen Alcest live? Comin' to my city next month and really thinking about seeing them.


i hear it can fluctuate between amazing and mediocre so i hope the best for you. apparently neige has been getting better and better live, though. enjoy it, the new album is great.


----------



## triage (Jan 28, 2012)

holy
fucking
shit
[video=youtube;FDox_P9C-q4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDox_P9C-q4[/video]


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 28, 2012)

I finally got around into buying Pentagram's latest album, and I have to say I'm enjoying the hell out of it. For somebody who's done drugs for forty years, Bobby sounds fucking kick ass.


----------



## triage (Jan 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;h1aZCb8puLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1aZCb8puLM[/video]
what the fuck CTTS you said the next part of Rites was gonna be in november
_last _â€‹November


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;KnaClnVnj_c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnaClnVnj_c[/video]
REEAAALLY tight djent from le Sweden. It's kinda plastic sounding and over-produced, but it keeps itself from being repetitive.


----------



## triage (Feb 22, 2012)

MichaelFoster said:


> [video=youtube;KnaClnVnj_c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnaClnVnj_c[/video]
> REEAAALLY tight djent from le Sweden. It's kinda plastic sounding and over-produced, but it keeps itself from being repetitive.



not feeling it
though i havent heard a djent band in a long time that didn't sound plastic

[video=youtube;rUJoPoNYQQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUJoPoNYQQI[/video]


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 24, 2012)

triage said:


> not feeling it
> though i havent heard a djent band in a long time that didn't sound plastic


Respect. Have you heard Elitist? The sound quality is amazing but it doesn't necessarily sound plastic. 
hold up..[video=youtube;GFcTjnHnSQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFcTjnHnSQ8[/video]
POW. Link sauce.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Feb 24, 2012)

@Michael; I've actually run across that band more than a few times and while a lot of people say they're an ABR rip-off, I barely even hear it. They sound really good regardless.
@Triage; I love that link I love you
Sigh, speaking of Djent, Born of Osiris. I don't know what the reaction will be or if someone has already posted this so let's find out.
[video=youtube;F2Dy9K7ohfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=F2Dy9K7ohfY[/video]

Mathcore <3 Pretty unheard of band, and I'm not going to say I'm surprised when it comes to mathcore groups but I respect this sound, although I'm not totally in love, pretty good though.
[video=youtube;cYKIXrs9gmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYKIXrs9gmA&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Lastly, I think some people may have heard of this one, it seems familiar and reminiscent to Rings of Saturn. Very VERY intense shit going down.
[video=youtube;_p-ADV4u7fw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p-ADV4u7fw[/video]

there's one more but where is it?!
i can't find it, but this is pretty cool too.
[video=youtube;wL7QKYWF97E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wL7QKYWF97E[/video]


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 28, 2012)

OMG! I can't remember the name and i think i saw it on here. 
It was a video of this middle eastern looking dude playing the guitar part to his band's song.
I think it was kinda djent or technical metalcore. And i think there was something about his band being...banned (lol:B) from the US. 
On another note, theres been a lot of djent talk lately. And i dont mind it one bit!


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 1, 2012)

Just imagine a whole band coming back from the dead: Ronnie James Dio for vocals, Dimebag Darrel for guitar, Cliff Burton for bass, and Jimmy "The Rev" Sullivan for drums.


----------



## Cyril (Mar 1, 2012)

That's incredibly disrespectful IMO <_<


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 1, 2012)

Gonna see Suffocation/Cattle Decapition/Cerebral Bore this Month and should be amazing! Also, I don't understand why I didn't get into these guys earlier:
[video=youtube;H8oKvWHmcYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8oKvWHmcYs&amp;feature=related[/video]

so gr1m, yet so fr0stb1tt3n...


----------



## Namba (Mar 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;itZQiqVOjPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itZQiqVOjPQ[/video]
yep


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 1, 2012)

MichaelFoster said:


> OMG! I can't remember the name and i think i saw it on here.
> It was a video of this middle eastern looking dude playing the guitar part to his band's song.
> I think it was kinda djent or technical metalcore. And i think there was something about his band being...banned (lol:B) from the US.
> On another note, theres been a lot of djent talk lately. And i dont mind it one bit!



Was it perhaps The HAARP Machine?

I noticed it was a related video when you posted the Escapist Notion, or whoever posted that video

@Luti; admittedly reorganizing crappy compositions just to change the genre has lost its' magic for me, especially when LMFAO is the subject


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Mar 2, 2012)

Nu-metal in a nutshell

[video=youtube;1ul8tSgJGhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ul8tSgJGhQ&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=PLF03EE1  6E7AFE020C&amp;lf=plpp_video&amp;playnext=1[/video]


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 3, 2012)

SANDMAN78308 said:


> Nu-metal in a nutshell
> 
> [video=youtube;1ul8tSgJGhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ul8tSgJGhQ&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=PLF03EE1  6E7AFE020C&amp;lf=plpp_video&amp;playnext=1[/video]



shiiiit, thats just too brutal and too deep 4 me. I wont listen to metal anymore


----------



## triage (Mar 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;0Y0WKslm-3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Y0WKslm-3k[/video]

RIP canadian varg u will neva b 4gotten


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;-VBdAY8eA9w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VBdAY8eA9w[/video]

Gets me every time. Thankyou Immortal


----------



## Aden (Mar 3, 2012)

In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> Gets me every time. Thankyou Immortal


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 3, 2012)

Conker said:


> Got Sonic Syndicate's _Only Inhuman_ album today. I really like it.



Never did ask you but what songs did you like the most off of that? Looking at the track list I've only heard Denied, which I think was the main single from that album.



SANDMAN78308 said:


> Nu-metal in a nutshell


No. No. Even Nu-metal is better than that.
*goes to pour boiling acid into his ears*


----------



## Aeturnus (Mar 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;llwpOzeZrkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llwpOzeZrkw[/video]

This thread needs more Doom Metal.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 4, 2012)

Doom metal, alright.

Well I really loved the vocals on this one:

[yt]D1bkIy3Tk_4[/yt]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 4, 2012)

(specter) said:


> Doom metal, alright.
> 
> Well I really loved the vocals on this one:
> 
> [yt]D1bkIy3Tk_4[/yt]



Thank you for introducing me to something quite amazing.

I personally like the intro a lot, but this song has a really ethereal direction to it, so I really can't stop listening.


----------



## Waka Flocka Flame (Mar 5, 2012)

Cyril said:


> That's incredibly disrespectful IMO <_<



shut up nerd


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 5, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> yep


I hate LMFAO, and I hate Kia because of it. And I hate hampsters in parachute pants because of it, too.
But holy shit that guy plays a guitar.

Old school Sonic Syndicate (or REAL Melodic Death Metal):
[yt]9e2Ml4oWEoI[/yt]

Deathstars:
[yt]1_nEi2SjrOk[/yt]

And to wash it down, Amon Amarth:
[yt]lGINLisYN9Y[/yt]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;J82lPsWA1v4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J82lPsWA1v4&amp;feature=bf_next&amp;list=PL8CEE6E8  8BB7D48EE&amp;lf=results_main[/video]
Interesting how things change.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 8, 2012)

Some very interesting black metal.

[yt]_n3K9LZOVpo[/yt]
[yt]ZIe28e0aL2c[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Mar 8, 2012)

I've been trying to find a reasonably-priced Ved Buens Ende LP for two years now and still have got nothing. VBE's
'Written in Waters' and In the Woods...'s 'Omnio' ever elude me.

Had the chance to buy The Opportunistic Thieves of Spring when I couldn't afford it...I should go look for it again


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 8, 2012)

(specter) said:


> [yt]ZIe28e0aL2c[/yt]



yes YES YES!

Also this[video=youtube;KVKWRGrbyiI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVKWRGrbyiI[/video]


----------



## MichaelFoster (Mar 10, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> Was it perhaps The HAARP Machine?
> 
> I noticed it was a related video when you posted the Escapist Notion, or whoever posted that video
> 
> @Luti; admittedly reorganizing crappy compositions just to change the genre has lost its' magic for me, especially when LMFAO is the subject



Yes it was! Thank you!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Mar 11, 2012)

Aden said:


> I've been trying to find a reasonably-priced Ved Buens Ende LP for two years now and still have got nothing. VBE's
> 'Written in Waters' and In the Woods...'s 'Omnio' ever elude me.
> 
> Had the chance to buy The Opportunistic Thieves of Spring when I couldn't afford it...I should go look for it again



Momma. I this what purgatory sounds like? 
I wanna go there.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 11, 2012)

Skip to the 1:20 second mark, is this heavy metal? =S

[video=youtube;I1QfIbLulf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1QfIbLulf8[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Mar 12, 2012)

wrong thread, fffff


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 12, 2012)

I really like the atmosphere present in this song/rest of the album.

It's Vindsval of Blut aus Nord's side-project.

[yt]ViWgbCncUQs[/yt]


----------



## triage (Mar 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;Btmf62L13DM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Btmf62L13DM[/video]
i want this to be played at my funeral when my casket is taken down the aisle
(before it is set on fire and thrown out a window while everyone applauds)


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't deny I'm intensely interested in this...

[video=youtube;5kfP_4GqPR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=5kfP_4GqPR4[/video]


----------



## Aden (Mar 13, 2012)

One of those times that I listened to an album and it kind of just washed over me without doing anything, then it got lost in my library, then I randomly decided to give it another spin a year later for the hell of it, and then it was awesome



Spoiler: mitochondrion - trials



[yt]KT8dagdvGYw[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 13, 2012)

Aden said:


> One of those times that I listened to an album and it kind of just washed over me without doing anything, then it got lost in my library, then I randomly decided to give it another spin a year later for the hell of it, and then it was awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, that's one heavy album. I liked the song you posted and Kathenotheism.

I'm not really much a fan of Parasignosis (album), but it's definitely enjoyable.


----------



## triage (Mar 13, 2012)

Aden said:


> One of those times that I listened to an album and it kind of just washed over me without doing anything, then it got lost in my library, then I randomly decided to give it another spin a year later for the hell of it, and then it was awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i didn't think you bumped shit like that but i like it


----------



## Hir (Mar 18, 2012)

Aden said:


> One of those times that I listened to an album and it kind of just washed over me without doing anything, then it got lost in my library, then I randomly decided to give it another spin a year later for the hell of it, and then it was awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey the same thing happened to me with that album

also in love with nadja lately



Spoiler: nadja - now i am become death, the destroyer of worlds



[yt]Ph0cDjGELNU[/yt]


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 19, 2012)

http://www.candlelightrecords.co.uk/digital/ecard/wodensthrone_Ecard/2012/wodensthrone_ecard.html
New Wodensthrone song online!

If this album comes close to how good their debut was, then I guess these guys are the top BM band in the UK atm.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVKZ_YUsvpg

Yep

Rings of Saturny. :3


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 19, 2012)

Best atmospheric black metal track/album I've heard next to Trist's Hin and Darkspace:



Spoiler: Lunar Aurora - Findling



[yt]CbcDof1RbSk[/yt]



And here's some really awesome experimental/symphonic black:



Spoiler: Mirrorthrone



[yt]uEmbxPtmt9k[/yt]


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 19, 2012)

2012 Rock on the Range. Columbus Ohio.
DAT BAND LIST!!!

Megadeth
Mastadon
Anthrax
Rob Zombie
Marilyn Manson
Five Finger Death Punch
Incubus
Shinedown
Trivium
Others!



Also
[yt]ArELZEYr444[/yt]
[yt]hJHU-kYeMFM[/yt]
Where can I give these people all my money?


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 20, 2012)

(specter) said:


> Spoiler: Lunar Aurora - Findling
> 
> 
> 
> [yt]CbcDof1RbSk[/yt]



Awesome track! There new album is pretty sick aswell.


----------



## Hir (Mar 20, 2012)

everything in lunar aurora will always be overshadowed by his other project, trist



Spoiler: trist - hin



[yt]VtUXjyRJJQQ[/yt]


----------



## triage (Mar 20, 2012)

since this is the brootal thread

[video=youtube;rLudNgrU7yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLudNgrU7yk[/video]

huea
huea
huea


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 20, 2012)

Wrong thread (was supposed to be in "what are you listening to"), but.......eh, I guess I'll leave it here since it's relevant to the thread?

[yt]oa9ZJ7LcUlw[/yt]



DarkNoctus said:


> everything in lunar aurora will always be overshadowed by his other project, trist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah can't forget about that one. I actually meant to mention that track in my last post besides Darkspace.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 20, 2012)

Lead Jester said:


> Hey I figured we could use some talk about the finer rock ion this forum so I thought we can compare tastes, picks in bands genre's and such. To get the thread started....
> 
> 
> Whats your favorite metal band ever?



Devildriver, many more too.

Just for metal thou, I can never leave Maynard.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 22, 2012)

Hmmm. I'd say Machine Head, Fear Factory, Slipknot, Motley Crue, SOAD, Metallica and Meshuggah are my top bands. 

And as for the genre? Heavy, Prog, Sludge, Death and Orchestral Black.


----------



## Hir (Mar 22, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> And as for the genre? Heavy, Prog, *Sludge, Death and Orchestral Black.*


such as?


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 23, 2012)

DarkNoctus said:


> such as?



Meshuggah, Whitechapel, Dimmu Borgir, Black Sabbath, Amon Amarth, Abhorrence etc.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 23, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Meshuggah, Whitechapel, Dimmu Borgir, Black Sabbath, Amon Amarth, Abhorrence etc.



I don't think any of that is sludge  But I like Meshuggah as well.



Spoiler: My Favorite Meshuggah Song Probably



[yt]LmVzqjycA-o[/yt]


----------



## triage (Mar 23, 2012)

someone say sludge?


Spoiler: i heard someone say sludge



[video=youtube;k2KBIs__91s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2KBIs__91s[/video]


----------



## Hir (Mar 24, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Meshuggah, Whitechapel, Dimmu Borgir, Black Sabbath, Amon Amarth, Abhorrence etc.


i think you need to learn about the genres you allegedly like

check out entombed, gorguts, eyehategod, melvins, limbonic art and obtained enslavement for an example of each genre you described.


----------



## Aden (Mar 24, 2012)

I know this makes me not tr00 kvlt (or something), but Meshuggah's new album is enjoyable. They're going back to basics, focusing on the groove and good songwriting instead of trying to out-technicality everyone like it seemed like they were trying to do on obZen.

Favorite from them still remains catch thirtythree, though


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 24, 2012)

DarkNoctus said:


> i think you need to learn about the genres you allegedly like
> 
> check out entombed, gorguts, eyehategod, melvins, limbonic art and  obtained enslavement for an example of each genre you described.



Agreed, although I haven't heard Entombed, Eyehategod and Melvins. But all the others mentioned have great stuff.



Aden said:


> I know this makes me not tr00 kvlt (or something), but Meshuggah's new album is enjoyable. They're going back to basics, focusing on the groove and good songwriting instead of trying to out-technicality everyone like it seemed like they were trying to do on obZen.
> 
> Favorite from them still remains catch thirtythree, though



I really liked the first track of Koloss and the second was alright - I listened to them on their official site that had them streaming free songs for a limited time.

And Catch Thirtythree and Nothing are my favorite albums by them.

Anyway, this has to be the best symphonic black metal track/album I've heard yet. It even caused me to go into a random symphonic black metal mood for a few days, and I'm still kind of on it.



Spoiler: Nokturnal Mortum - Veles' Scrolls



[yt]3JCh-Jg-Fw0[/yt]



Also Summoning, which DarkNoctus introduced me to the other day, sounds really nice.



Spoiler: Summoning



[yt]YBfkDH3F1GA[/yt]


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 25, 2012)

(specter) said:


> Summoning, which DarkNoctus introduced me to the other day, sounds really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My favourite track my them, probably only one of two bands I can describe as "beautiful".


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 25, 2012)

In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> My favourite track my them, probably only one of two bands I can describe as "beautiful".



Heh, you know, I'm kinda the same on that - the song from that album "The Glory Disappears" I described as beautiful. I also describe some of Rotting Christ's stuff as beautiful.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Mar 28, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Meshuggah, Whitechapel, Dimmu Borgir, Black Sabbath, Amon Amarth, Abhorrence etc.


What genres on your list do Sabbath and and Amon Amarth fall into? lol 
I've never been a fan of Amon Amarth. There's something about them that just seems really boring...but I do like Sabbath, Dimmu, and Meshuggah. You should check out Eyes Of Noctum (or something like that). 
Also, my band's almost done with our EP. Pretty sure we're just waiting on mastering. I'm not sure if our rhythm guitarist still wants to change something. Anyway, I'll post a new song later.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Mar 28, 2012)

Aden said:


> Yuh mayne shit nigga


 I just noticed the picture behind you in your avatar looks like a Godspeed album. x( 
It's so obvious now that I notice.


----------



## Hir (Mar 29, 2012)

MichaelFoster said:


> You should check out Eyes Of Noctum (or something like that).


i refuse to listen to them until they make a song called 'not the bees'


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 31, 2012)

Well I posted here before, but I was tired by the way I posted that.
Metal list for me:

Gojira
Devil Driver
Trivium (a few songs)
SOAD (when they were considered NuMetal, specifically the Toxicity album)
Strapping Young Lad
Soilwork
SlipKnot (a few songs)
Scar Symmetry (surprised another posted them)
Mudvayne
Machine Head
Insomnium (amazing band for metal over all)
Five Finger Death Punch
Diablo
Daath
Before the Dawn
As I lay Dying (a few songs)
Amon Amarth
All that Remains(a few songs)


These are my favorite metal bands, when I listen to metal. I love TOOL over all, because the way Maynard sings and how his music plays would be the closest to how I really am. 
Some here are not too metal-ish, but its what I listen too.

Oh and some of the greats I still listen too:

Black Sabbath
Led Zeppelin
Queen
Pink Floyd
Grateful Dead 

That is my official two cents, and bah. I apologize for the last post, I must of been a zombie on the computer.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 31, 2012)

Realized I never shared this here, but here is collage I made of my current favorite artists/bands.

Their placement in the collage does not suggest priority over any others - I just spaced them all out to make the logos all contrast decently with each other.



Spoiler: Bands/Artists I Like


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 31, 2012)

I have seen some of those names before. Wow, Nice.
Anyway, with that said I don't listen to metal as often anymore but it still has its place with me.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 1, 2012)

(specter) said:


> Realized I never shared this here, but here is collage I made of my current favorite artists/bands.
> 
> Their placement in the collage does not suggest priority over any others - I just spaced them all out to make the logos all contrast decently with each other.



The hilarious thing is that I can't even read half of those names.

"Metal bands: Making our band logos so fucking stylized, you can't even fucking read them, they're that hardcore."


----------



## DW_ (Apr 1, 2012)

This new Epica album is good too!

[video=youtube;43qTYBxaHpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43qTYBxaHpk[/video]


----------



## Nocturnal (Apr 1, 2012)

Black Metal! /,,/
Since im norwegian og course 

Dimmu and Immortal <3 + many more ^^


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 1, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> The hilarious thing is that I can't even read half of those names.
> 
> "Metal bands: Making our band logos so fucking stylized, you can't even fucking read them, they're that hardcore."



I know right? XD


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Apr 2, 2012)

http://rcrdlbl.com/2012/03/30/premiere_dragonforce_cry_thunder

As much as I don't really like DragonForce, this song is a nice slab of great cheese.


----------



## Hir (Apr 7, 2012)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> Realized I never shared this here, but here is collage I made of my current favorite artists/bands.
> 
> Their placement in the collage does not suggest priority over any others - I just spaced them all out to make the logos all contrast decently with each other.
> 
> ...


_one of these things is not like the others

one of these things doesn't belong_


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 10, 2012)

DarkNoctus said:


> _one of these things is not like the others
> 
> one of these things doesn't belong_


What, SOAD? Tool? Or anything on his second list, all of which except Black Sabbath are not metal (but are still awesome bands!)?


I find it funny when I'm looking into a band, and they're so local or obscure that I can't find any music of theirs on Youtube except for some live video that's horribly shitty because some douche filmed it from his fucking iphone. And since the audio's so shit I can't figure out if I like the band or not, or which songs of theirs I like.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 10, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> What, SOAD? Tool? Or anything on his second list, all of which except Black Sabbath are not metal (but are still awesome bands!)?
> 
> 
> I find it funny when I'm looking into a band, and they're so local or obscure that I can't find any music of theirs on Youtube except for some live video that's horribly shitty because some douche filmed it from his fucking iphone. And since the audio's so shit I can't figure out if I like the band or not, or which songs of theirs I like.



1. I don't have SOAD, Tool or Black Sabbath in my collage there, or any band remotely similar to them. I know logo what Noctus is talking about, though. 

2. I know I have that happen a lot it's rather annoying. Or popular bands that are so nazi they have all of their stuff off of YouTube but live videos.


----------



## Hir (Apr 10, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> What, SOAD? Tool?


bottom right hand corner


----------



## Traven V (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't know if this band has been mentioned (If it has I apologize, I don't have the time to start at the beginning) but my friends been listening to them and I thought it was pretty awesome.

[video=youtube_share;jy2MLw_JMJk]http://youtu.be/jy2MLw_JMJk[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 11, 2012)

DarkNoctus said:


> bottom right hand corner


Thought you were referring to Kijha's list.

What the hell is that neon cat from?


Have to admit, early this morning the local radio station was rocking...
Soulfly, Lamb of God, Alestorm, Dimmu Borgir, Rammstein, DevilDriver, and ending with Pantera... it was like they were reading my mind.
In fact I was like "it would be awesome if they played Devildriver" and then they did.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Apr 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;3TKyNTwD3Yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TKyNTwD3Yk[/video]

yarr harr didely dee.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 12, 2012)

I really do not know why I love these.



Spoiler: Wold



[yt]oj8S9rSlrCA[/yt]

[yt]SPR0GQoe5cs[/yt]





CrazyLee said:


> Thought you were referring to Kijha's list.
> 
> What the hell is that neon cat from?
> 
> ...



It's Furries in a Blender. I couldn't find a logo or anything so that's what I decided to use.

And wow; nice station, then...


----------



## Gucci Mane (Apr 18, 2012)

hello i have returned to this g-dforsaken place to extend an invitation to kill me please god kill me life is torture also

posting this rad as shit song no spoilers fuck you tim look at that pushead cover shit is _fyine_


[yt]sH2DARk6OwI[/yt]

i hate you all choke to death on your innards you FUCKS


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure what I just read.

I wonder if Google translate will help. But what language?


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdxam054aI8

This.....  WHYYYY is this still underground?


----------



## Demensa (Apr 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIwfQeXrX8w
I'm sorry if they have been posted in this thread before, but I couldn't pass it up...


----------



## Hir (Apr 19, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> I'm not exactly sure what I just read.
> 
> I wonder if Google translate will help. But what language?


you're just the coolest person 

also get raped

[yt]6s9PD_RHSl0[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Apr 24, 2012)

hey no one has replied to the rape you guys aren't \m/ enough gosh

also esofuckingteric

[yt]EcZiJ53k6jk[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Apr 24, 2012)

Favorite Esoteric song so far



Spoiler: Esoteric - Circle



[yt]xOMz6P7D-lQ[/yt]



great album~


----------



## Hir (Apr 24, 2012)

circle is the best funeral doom track ever

_ever_


----------



## Hir (Apr 25, 2012)

i bought things


----------



## Aden (Apr 25, 2012)

How come your motW stuff got there so soon


----------



## triage (Apr 25, 2012)

fuk u i wont do what u tell me

[video=youtube;hWjmbfox6J0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWjmbfox6J0[/video]


----------



## Hir (Apr 25, 2012)

Aden said:


> How come your motW stuff got there so soon


from finland to uk is pretty fast ja :>


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 1, 2012)

[yt]KT8dagdvGYw[/yt]

Randomly started to really get into this band. <3


----------



## triage (May 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;IasKqCQYIrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IasKqCQYIrg[/video]


----------



## Ikrit (May 5, 2012)

best dragonforce song ever :V

[yt]uITiwk8RnW8[/yt]


----------



## VGmaster9 (May 7, 2012)

Fear Factory FTW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yz1yebcPmVs


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 7, 2012)

Been listening to too many "fag metal" :v
This is still good though

[video]www.youtube.com/watch/?v=wCxcdznu_00[/video]


----------



## triage (May 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;QwmOct-0rEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwmOct-0rEc[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (May 8, 2012)

Came back from the Rammstein concert in Detroit on Sunday, and it was quite possibly the best concert I've ever been to (mind you, I haven't been to that many metal concerts). It was loud, obnoxious, crazy, and had enough pyro to knock down a building.

I went there a man...



and I came back a GER-MAN!!! HAH! *is clubbed to death*

In any case friends complained that it was too expensive, even though good seats could be had for only $50. That's not too expensive for a mainstream band. PLUS, the last time Rammstein toured the US was back in 2001, and it may be another long time before they show up again. Might as well see them while you can.


Here's a song list and video where available. Since the Philly video is the best, compared to the smartphone-shit Detroit videos, I'll use those as best I can. The funny thing is, if you look at the video you'll see about half the arena with their smart phones recording the concert, and yet either they didn't put them up or they just came out shitty.

The concert started out at 8:30pm (it was supposed to start at 8p) with a  guy doing Rammstein dubstep, and I was worried that this would be the  entire concert, and the crowd would riot and attack the DJ on stage.
Then around 9p, a catwalk lowered over the mosh pit between the main  stage and a small aux stage in the middle of the pit. Rammstein walked  down the stands and onto the small stage, and then across the catwalk  onto the main stage, with one of the members carrying a torch and the other members  carrying band flags.

*Sonne* 
Wollt Ihr Das Bett In Flammen Sehen 
*Keine Lust* 
Sehnsucht 
Asche zu Asche 
*Feuer Frei* (close up of flamethrower face masks) 
*Mutter* (not the greatest quality, but most people were using their smartphones) 
*Mein Teil -* The most creative act of the night, Till dressed in a bloody butcher outfit, and cooking the keyboardist Christian in a giant kettle with a flamethrower. 
Du Riechst So Gut 
Links 2-3-4 
*Du Hast*, a little closer, wide shot so you can see the fireworks 
Haifisch - The keyboardist got into a giant inflatable boat and crowd-surfed the mosh pit. 

Then the band said thank you and left. After the crowd went nuts for a few minutes, the bridge lowered, and the band crawled  to the small aux stage, with one of the band members dressed as a woman  leading the others on leashes just like the end of the Mein Teil video.  On the mini-stage:

*Buch Dich* 
Mann Gegen Mann 
*Ohne Dich* 

Then they moved to the main stage. They disappeared for a bit then came back on again.

*Mein Hertz Brennt* 
*Amerika* 
*Ich Will* 
*Engel* 
*Pussy* - Till rides around the stage riding a confetti cannon shaped like a penis, spraying the crowd with white confetti. 

After  the concert, I went back to where I thought my car was and couldn't  find it. I was panicking, and trying to figure out how, in a guarded  lot, anyone could take my car. It turns out I was looking on the wrong  end of that row and once most people were gone I spotted it a distance  away. But for a minute I was pretty devastated.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 9, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> *epix*



Fffffuuuuccck, I wish I could go again. ;n; It's cool that there's a loads of videos from different venues, though. Save for the sexier vibes (Buch Dich dildo action) the shows seem to be pretty much the exact same everywhere. But yep, I was there in Birmingham's LG Arena, up front. So absolutely fucking kickass.


----------



## triage (May 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;S8e0dv9kOpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8e0dv9kOpY[/video]

sometimes i'm like "jesus fuck this is just noise why am i even listening to this"

then 1:06 hits and i'm like "that's why"


----------



## Aden (May 15, 2012)

triage said:


> sometimes i'm like "jesus fuck this is just noise why am i even listening to this"
> 
> then 1:06 hits and i'm like "that's why"



I need it
(also first minute was great what are you talking about)


----------



## triage (May 15, 2012)

Aden said:


> (also first minute was great what are you talking about)



im sleep deprived kind of
everything upsets me
if you like motw/kayo dot try this
[video=youtube;WPPzQlhDq2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPPzQlhDq2E[/video]


----------



## Hir (May 17, 2012)

mare's p. good yeah yeah

funeral doom yeah yeah okay that's good too

yeah

[yt]JFLmEH5MpEY[/yt]

also the new wodensthrone is good yeah

[yt]h2UiOQ59oJg[/yt]

also hhh from liturgy has a new band about whales

is bad yeah

[yt]iWdhHI8MjWc[/yt]

wait for like uhh 3 minutes in it gets kind of

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Hir (May 21, 2012)

god you guys just suck you super super do

anyway new deathspell omega track it's super super

http://www.decibelmagazine.com/featured/streaming-deathspell-omega-abrasive-swirling-murk/


----------



## Hir (May 22, 2012)

ITT DARKNOCTUS TALKS TO HIMSELF

MAN SCREW YOU GUYS YOU'RE JUST NOT \m/ ENOUGH

ANYWAY THE NEW AHAB IS GREAT

[yt]Us62tn3x8ak[/yt]

YEAH UHH DON'T MIND ME


----------



## Namba (May 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;I9hbVNEi6Sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=I9hbVNEi6Sk[/video]

When I just want to kick back and listen to something generic and fun, this is it.


----------



## triage (May 22, 2012)

i couldnt think of anything else to post so here's some crust sort of maybe

[video=youtube;Sny-R8diBno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sny-R8diBno[/video]


----------



## Hir (May 22, 2012)

[yt]khxJ1pxoSm0[/yt]

now THAT is a live performance


----------



## CrazyLee (May 22, 2012)

DarkNoctus said:


> ITT DARKNOCTUS TALKS TO HIMSELF
> 
> MAN SCREW YOU GUYS YOU'RE JUST NOT \m/ ENOUGH
> 
> ...



Talking to yourself is the first sign of sanity.

Also, it could be that not everyone is into the same bands as you are.


----------



## Hir (May 23, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> Also, it could be that not everyone is into the same bands as you are.


SO POST YOUR OWN JESUS CHRIST

I DO NOT HAVE TO TELL YOU HOW A FORUM WORKS

I AM A FUNCTIONING PERSON I DON'T NEED THIS SHIT

[yt]W2Lh5NYTBaM[/yt]


----------



## Namba (May 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;KSIx6WGj-Nk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KSIx6WGj-Nk[/video]
Take a nail-gun to the ear, and that's what this is like... in the best way possible.


----------



## Namba (May 24, 2012)

Just know, I picked my name because I couldn't think of anything clever because I'm an uncreative (that's not a word, sadly) motherfucker.  This is the first hardcore band I ever listened to... and it changed my life forever... nah, not really, but my musical tastes really started to take a different turn upon borrowing this album from a friend.

[video=youtube;dMidIwrst2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUNn7Rp16_DxthnjolXqtFtg&feature=player_detailpage&v=dMidIwrst2E[/video]


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow, first post in about 4 months. First visit aswell for ages, I don't know how I survived.

Here's fucking Blood Fire Death, because everyone needs a bit of viking in them;
[video=youtube;DsHAS3aoK5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsHAS3aoK5k[/video]


----------



## Waka Flocka Flame (Jun 14, 2012)

[yt]jQ1AuJCYgiU[/yt]
[yt]3n8ZRoTE0-c[/yt]

no gods
no intact limbs
*xXxbr00talsquadxXx*


----------



## triage (Jun 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;l4VWzb3qgM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4VWzb3qgM8[/video]
cool songs 2b eaten by a drug addict in florida 2


----------



## triage (Jun 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;Ls87arRvzLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls87arRvzLg[/video]
i can't post more than one video in a post idk why

literally my favorite song of today


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 15, 2012)

Weirdest artist and song ever (that's a good thing).

[yt]sCOlwpQPJIk&t[/yt]


----------



## Magick (Jun 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;_M6px6Ynm90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_M6px6Ynm90[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 26, 2012)

It's too bad that wasn't a full music video, but rather an intro for Eurovision.

With explosions, flames, monsters, it's either a great example of an awesome rock video, or a typical night in New Jersey.


----------



## triage (Jul 3, 2012)

new gaza new gaza new gaza new gaza newg aza ne wgza news;;a nae;saasuhnaa;ad;

[video=youtube;ORWzIJru4lQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORWzIJru4lQ[/video]


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 5, 2012)

[yt]g7OT8kduKno[/yt]


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 5, 2012)

I think Apocalyptica is pretty cool, bringing the violin stuff into rock music.


----------



## Hyperific (Jul 5, 2012)

I listen to ALL metal, Im listening to some Arch Enemy right now, they would have to be my favorite, second is Metallica, then Megadeth


----------



## Aden (Jul 5, 2012)

Don't know if this song's been posted here yet, but I've been obsessed with this album



Spoiler: Wodensthrone - Jormungandr



[yt]8r47c5VUStg[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 5, 2012)

Nile's new album _"At the Gates of Sethu_" just came out two days ago. I pre-ordered my digipak along with a neat shirt. Waiting for them to come in yet and I'll take a listen; can't wait. Because this is also the first time I would have ever owned a digipak o3o


----------



## GaFruff (Jul 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;vwt72dWQQEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwt72dWQQEY[/video]
brutal.. yet, catchy


----------



## Gucci Mane (Jul 6, 2012)

GaFruff said:


> brutal.. yet, catchy



oh hello swedish man

i like your pornographic drawings

good pick d('. ')d

here is another death band from your fine country

[yt]PGOY2EvRHAc[/yt]


----------



## Resham (Jul 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;tTEuDOiv19c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTEuDOiv19c&amp;list=FLC7lfLpDymH33dBHzuJI2zQ&amp;  index=33&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]

Not so brutal. More pounding.


----------



## Carnie (Jul 7, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> Came back from the Rammstein concert in Detroit on Sunday, and it was quite possibly the best concert I've ever been to (mind you, I haven't been to that many metal concerts). It was loud, obnoxious, crazy, and had enough pyro to knock down a building.
> 
> I went there a man...
> 
> ...



Joe Letz from combichrist opened right?
I saw them down here in Tampa like last month and I actually got to meet Joe before the show! He was looking for chicks apparently, haha, he's a pretty cool guy.

The pyrotechnics there were CRAZY though, yeah. Did they do the flaming wings during Engel there?
Probably was the best concert I've ever been to.


----------



## Namba (Jul 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;bJBjWpas0q4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJBjWpas0q4[/video]

Fucking awesome.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 7, 2012)

Carnie said:


> Joe Letz from combichrist opened right?
> I saw them down here in Tampa like last month and I actually got to meet Joe before the show! He was looking for chicks apparently, haha, he's a pretty cool guy.
> 
> The pyrotechnics there were CRAZY though, yeah. Did they do the flaming wings during Engel there?
> Probably was the best concert I've ever been to.



I can't remember who opened but it was some guy who did dubstep remixes of Rammstein songs. I think it was the same guy.

And yes, they had the flaming wings during Engel.


----------



## GaFruff (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks Gucci Mane, I thoroughly enjoy your thought-provoking hip hop lyrics. <3

More Swedish nonsense lol:
[video=youtube;mX-zMKLTMtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX-zMKLTMtg[/video]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 8, 2012)

Dunno if TAAKE has shown up yet...

[video=youtube;QKdSwyrpKxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKdSwyrpKxU[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 9, 2012)

Got Nile's new _"At The Gates of Sethu"_ album and shirt in the mail today. This marks the first album I've ever owned IRL now


----------



## Namba (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;Y0NObP2VnEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0NObP2VnEs[/video]


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZcvKcMO21GM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcvKcMO21GM[/video]


----------



## Spatel (Jul 18, 2012)

Old Man Gloom released a new album recently. While it's good, I'm not satisfied with the quality of the songs posted on Youtube. So here's Seminar III instead: their best album and one of the coolest things I've ever heard. If Isis, Converge, or Cave In are important things in your life, Old Man Gloom should be even more important.

[video=youtube;6HJ4AOJaM-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HJ4AOJaM-s&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jul 18, 2012)

It's glorious!


----------



## Karasurhekitsune (Jul 19, 2012)

I personally love:
Korn
Limp Bizcut
Bring Me The Horizon
Lamb of God
System of a Down
A Day To Remember
Deftones
Asking Alexandria
August Burns Red
We Came as Romans
Devin Townsend
Strapping Young Lad
Bulb
BrokenNCYDE
Evanescence 
Black Veil Brides
Pierce the Veil
Dope
Rammstein
Chelsea Grin
Suicide Silence 
Tool
Bullet For My Valentine
Butter The Bread With Butter
Chiodos
Metallica
Killswitch Engage
All That Remains

I'm probably gonna get a lot of flak for my musical tastes XD


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 19, 2012)

Karasurhekitsune said:


> Korn
> Limp Bizcut
> *Bring Me The Horizon* (_*Cchytale: Saw them live*_)
> *Lamb of God*
> ...



Bolded: I'm not much a fan of them anymore, but I still can enjoy them.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh hay another band I should look into...

[yt]gp5BF3eVbMM[/yt]

DAT GUITAR SOLO 8B


(liked if they're in the list, love if they're bolded)


Karasurhekitsune said:


> I personally love:
> Korn  (like em even if they're not metal)
> *Lamb of God*
> System of a Down
> ...



a lot of these aren't actually metal... at the best nu-metal which isn't exactly metal.


----------



## Namba (Jul 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;pf5STiPnbBU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=pf5STiPnbBU[/video]

Fucking INTENSE. There's so much fucking energy in this song.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 24, 2012)

nope


----------



## Namba (Jul 24, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> No link but a fact, well a fact i came across and might research a bit more;
> 
> Metal actually does have some sound wave based effect on the brain that is in fact linked to philosophizing and such
> 
> So metal really does tend to make you smarter the way classical does


Watch metal become classical music one day lol... but seriously, I believe that. It probably depends on what _kind_ of metal it is, though. I doubt slam metal makes you any smarter; it feels like my brain is frying when I listen to it... but I still enjoy it.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 24, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Watch metal become classical music one day lol... but seriously, I believe that. It probably depends on what _kind_ of metal it is, though. I doubt slam metal makes you any smarter; it feels like my brain is frying when I listen to it... but I still enjoy it.


It depends on the actual wavelength, not the genre, really


----------



## Aden (Jul 24, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> It depends on the actual wavelength, not the genre, really



But wavelength is dependent on pitch. Is there some frequency that metal music hits that other music doesn't for some reason? This makes no sense and you should link your source :v


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 24, 2012)

Aden said:


> But wavelength is dependent on pitch. Is there some frequency that metal music hits that other music doesn't for some reason? This makes no sense and you should link your source :v


Like I said I'm doing more research but from what I picked up it had to do with certain sounds reacting with the brain

Also, not necessarily pitch, certain instruments create certain harmonics , and there's a certain tone used in most metal, those can produce rather different wavelengths than say, a sine wave of a certain note

Really it's why remixes of songs can be the same notes all the way through but with different instruments and seem totally different, different harmonics in the pitches being produced

BUT

I don't want to just spout things that may or may not be true, so I'm looking for some citations

EDIT: First source that might put some credibility; the Mozart effect. Some notes as quoted by this site
"... researchers based their rationale on the trion model of the cerebral cortex. The cerebral cortex is a part of the brain that helps with, among other things, motor control, speech, memory, and auditory reception. The trion model, developed by Shaw, showed that similar neural firings patterns occur when listening to music and performing spatial tasks (Leng & Shaw, 1991)."

They continue talking about the actual effect...hrmmm.
Well, I guess I need to do more research. :/

...fuck.

"To date, no published research on the Mozart effect has used any other non-classical musical pieces."

ignore me fuck

I am getting some information on "binaurals" but that would really only ever focus on surround/stereo based guitar harmonies, which are near constant in classical music, and sometimes prevalent in most metal, but not really "constant" by any means.

So I guess if binaurals aren't BS, it's credible but otherwise I place legitimate doubt on my own findings and apologize


----------



## Namba (Jul 24, 2012)

Haha! It's okay bro.

Here, some Deftones

[video=youtube;0ynvK1oKTrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ynvK1oKTrc[/video]


----------



## sebase5 (Jul 24, 2012)

I like Stuff like:
Nylithia
Archspire
Kraanium
Vulvectomy
Epicardiectomy
Agoraphobic Nosebleed
Pig Destroyer (sorry litlle pigs :B )
Katalepsy
Opeth
Coroner
Tankard
D.R.I
Abnormity
Abigail Williams
Sodom
Gutted
Adrenicide
And more... (Death, Thrash, Grindcore, the original Hardcore, Punk, etc)
And I really enjoy listening to old artists of Hard rock, Heavy metal, Progressive Rock, Psychedelic Rock, Etc...


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 24, 2012)

sebase5 said:


> I like Stuff like:
> Nylithia
> Archspire
> *Kraanium*
> ...



I love those ones, too. I don't care for Abigail Williams other than _"In The Shadow of a Thousand Suns"_.

You might also like Amputated Genitals, Cephalotripsy, Abominable Putridity and Devourment.


----------



## Earth Rio (Jul 29, 2012)

Personally, I like many types of metal, but my favourite band and genre are Nightwish and, as such, symphonic metal.

I'm into bands like:
-Nightwish
-Within Temptation
-Delain
-Sonata Arctica
-Tarot
-Epica
-Sirena
-Xandria
-Evanescence
-Kamelot
-Eternal Tears of Sorrow
-System of a Down


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 29, 2012)

Old Man's Child
Skeletonwitch
The Berzerker


----------



## Namba (Jul 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;8G9Gtqwz3Ik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8G9Gtqwz3Ik[/video]

This song is just sick.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 29, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> [video=youtube;8G9Gtqwz3Ik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8G9Gtqwz3Ik[/video]
> 
> This song is just sick.



I liked O.D.H.G.A.B.F.E. and Nippon from that album.


----------



## Namba (Jul 29, 2012)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> I liked O.D.H.G.A.B.F.E. and Nippon from that album.


Killer songs, I agree.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 29, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> This song is just sick.



That's like the only good song from one of their worst albums - Sales wise AND sound wise. I applaud you for finding the gem on that album...albeit it is the first song, so you really didn't have to listen to much  hah.


----------



## Namba (Jul 29, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> That's like the only good song from one of their worst albums - Sales wise AND sound wise. I applaud you for finding the gem on that album...albeit it is the first song, so you really didn't have to listen to much  hah.


I liked the album, but the first song really stands out, you're right. As far as the sound goes, yeah, the bass drum sounds like a sheet of paper.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 30, 2012)

Welp time to NUKE the Czech Republic. And the survivors will be DEVOURED!  All shall die!


----------



## Usarise (Jul 30, 2012)

Power Metal my brothers! :V
[yt]CxGu5HjarmU[/yt]


----------



## Conker (Aug 4, 2012)

So apparently pirate metal is a thing that exists, and no one told me about it until today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSJkcGpyNxA&feature=relmfu

It's...it's fucking hilarious. I mean, it's decent music (I like it), but the lyrics are just hilarious and I can't get over the idea of it. Every song on this album has made me smile like an idiot so far, and that's a good thing.


----------



## Namba (Aug 4, 2012)

One of the simplest and sickest hardcore songs ever written.

[video=youtube;agdu9IQoywE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agdu9IQoywE[/video]


----------



## cman98 (Aug 4, 2012)

k though its technically nu-metal, i love slipknot, though i wouldn't consider myself a maggot. i live on long island, and they're always in Germany, Switzerland, and other european countries, so there's little to no chance of me seeing them anytime soon.

other than that i like korn, and i also listen to more hardcore, like rise against and adtr, and i also listen to some death metal like attila, whitechaple, and accacia strain. sry my spelling is really bad


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 6, 2012)

Conker said:


> So apparently pirate metal is a thing that exists, and no one told me about it until today.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSJkcGpyNxA&feature=relmfu
> 
> It's...it's fucking hilarious. I mean, it's decent music (I like it), but the lyrics are just hilarious and I can't get over the idea of it. Every song on this album has made me smile like an idiot so far, and that's a good thing.



Never heard of Alestorm until now? Eh, they have better songs than that.

[yt]mSLqhZk-hA4[/yt]
There is now a song to describe how I feel about college. I'm starting to like these guys more and more.

Now you're sad and frightened 
Want to go and hide 
Maybe get your masters 
Eight more years inside 
Dream of your own murder 
Strangled by the IVY 
Drown in student loans 
Better off just dying


----------



## Conker (Aug 6, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> Never heard of Alestorm until now? Eh, they have better songs than that.


Nope  I'm late to the party, but thankfully the party never ends and has shittons of rum.

I bought their third album off of itunes. When I'm in the need for more pirate themed music, I'll grab their first or second one.


----------



## Aden (Aug 6, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> Never heard of Alestorm until now? Eh, they have better songs than that.



I'm pretty much over my band-bashing phase, but I still never miss a chance to say that Alestorm sucks. Even if you find them catchy at first, it gets old. Fast.


----------



## Namba (Aug 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;DPjc0sz72Go]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPjc0sz72Go[/video]

Pure energy.


----------



## Conker (Aug 7, 2012)

Aden said:


> I'm pretty much over my band-bashing phase, but I still never miss a chance to say that Alestorm sucks. Even if you find them catchy at first, it gets old. Fast.


While I'm mildly afraid of that happening, I've listened to _Back Through Time_ about four times now and still enjoy it. Some of their songs are right ear worms.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 7, 2012)

Aden said:


> I'm pretty much over my band-bashing phase, but I still never miss a chance to say that Alestorm sucks. Even if you find them catchy at first, it gets old. Fast.


I'm listening to Keelhauled and I'm not a big fan

but to each their own I guess, it just sounds weird to my ear. I've always disliked "pirate" music, so...

but whatever, I should do better than simply expressing dislike for someone elses preferences

I don't understand why I haven't listened to Mastodon in so long, I find them genuinely good
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3PTkjUfMMs this song was one of my favourites for the opening drum lick


----------



## triage (Aug 8, 2012)

has anyone heard the converge/napalm death split

ive only heard the napalm death side and i wanna hear converge's new songs so bad


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 17, 2012)

Usarise said:


> Power Metal my brothers! :V
> [yt]CxGu5HjarmU[/yt]


Lol
[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=obQDDAeLtWs[/video]


----------



## triage (Aug 19, 2012)

triage said:


> has anyone heard the converge/napalm death split
> 
> ive only heard the napalm death side and i wanna hear converge's new songs so bad



heard it

loved it

only problem is its like 4 minutes


----------



## T-RevTheTyrano (Aug 21, 2012)

feel like i have a totally different taste in metal. the first band i thought of was Bring Me The Horizon and Asking Alexandria, but we all don't think alike i guess.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 21, 2012)

T-RevTheTyrano said:


> feel like i have a totally different taste in metal. the first band i thought of was Bring Me The Horizon and Asking Alexandria, but we all don't think alike i guess.


That's not necessarily considered _metal_ but it's such a technical and pointless bullshit debate that i'll hush

also, don't be afraid to post less than well known bands, a good mixture makes a savoury flavour. Feel free to even immerse yourself in the large amounts of death and black; rather glad to see such immense amounts on these boards. :3


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 21, 2012)

I've been really into this band lately. Really freaking dark, atmospheric and heavy. They're from my state, too. :3

[yt]AfVwSUTQva8[/yt]



This is Tides said:


> That's not necessarily considered _metal_ but it's such a technical and pointless bullshit debate that i'll hush
> 
> also, don't be afraid to post less than well known bands, a good mixture makes a savoury flavour. Feel free to even immerse yourself in the large amounts of death and black; rather glad to see such immense amounts on these boards. :3



Yeah, while I like BMTH and Asking Alexandria, they're not metal; they're hardcore.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 21, 2012)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> I've been really into this band lately. Really freaking dark, atmospheric and heavy. They're from my state, too. :3
> 
> [yt]AfVwSUTQva8[/yt]


i like what you post. :3
being in dire need of more music like this, it's always a gracing when you post; this is no different, i am in love with how everyone is total despair. i could do with a little more variance in the main guitar riff----aha just hit 1:05 that is really amazing
the ostinato works but since there's not many chord changes it does feel a little grinding at times, overall i'm loving it too :3


> Yeah, while I like BMTH and Asking Alexandria, they're not metal; they're hardcore.


pretty much this; they're variants of punk


----------



## triage (Aug 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;2oN0LZtfce4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oN0LZtfce4[/video]


T-RevTheTyrano said:


> Asking Alexandria


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 22, 2012)

I enjoy a large amount of metal groups. Lamb of God, Children of Bodom, Mastodon, and Cradle of Filth are some of my favorites.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;jjs3-tti6r0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjs3-tti6r0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## triage (Aug 22, 2012)

^^^ real good


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 22, 2012)

triage said:


> ^^^ real good


I love black, sludge, doom, anything dark, etc. But I also enjoy gimmicky hardcore riffs and junk. I used to like Dimmu, but thats like, extremely watered down. Like, breakdowns, 90's batman-sounding orchestra, and lyrics about nordic stuff. Not really my thang anymore. 

I know theres a lot of kvlt elitists here. Anyone mind telling me any bands that might be like Liturgy but perhaps darker? I know their theme is like, enlightenment so they have a purer "righteous" vibe. Lyrics and vocal styles dont really matter to me. As long as theyre not like some of the silly black metal vocals you hear a lot. 
Im looking for Wolves in the throne room but not as ambient. I just like their melodies. 
[video=youtube;D2iwAAaEZvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2iwAAaEZvE[/video]

Heres Liturgy in case you havent heard them. Like i said, I dont mind vocals, but Im totally digging this progressive black metal thing.
EDIT: Also, 1:35-1:47 is freakin beautiful!


----------



## Gucci Mane (Aug 24, 2012)

[yt]3JdVHULw4Pk[/yt]

felching vampires is still available on ma as a band name bros
dont miss your chance


[yt]GunDEUG9c14[/yt]

^^^ dedicated 2u ^^^


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 26, 2012)

The power of metal knows no bounds.

[yt]E0OLgIB7FlY[/yt]

[yt]Qj1ar0Ma_kA[/yt]


----------



## Coby (Aug 26, 2012)

I like Five Finger Death Punch which I like so many others including A lot that's been posted by the rest of yall ^^


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 26, 2012)

[spoiler="Ea - Aullu Eina (YouTube video part 1)][yt]8XGqhKyBcIo[/yt][/spoiler]
[spoiler="Ea - Aullu Eina (YouTube video part 2)][yt]k0IMZmzf3QY[/yt][/spoiler]
[spoiler="Ea - Aullu Eina (YouTube video part 3)][yt]ShzzdLZQG68[/yt][/spoiler]

Beautiful funeral doom.


----------



## triage (Aug 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;CrcY9I-BbjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrcY9I-BbjM[/video]

MY
BODY
IS
READY
ASDFSA:F:G


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 22, 2012)

Hmm, this thread is dead. I'm going to try to inject some life into it.

[yt]WoMLT2OFqjo[/yt]
This has to be one of the better Dimmu songs I've heard. I like how at times it almost sounds like Enya done heavy metal. Wonder if there's other songs of theirs like this.


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2012)

oh this thread is still going

okay

[video=youtube;jNQ54JuHG24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNQ54JuHG24[/video]


----------



## Saylor (Sep 25, 2012)

Iron Maiden, Megadeth, Metallica, Pantera. All are amazing bands and are probably some of my favorite, but out of these bands, I simply cannot say which one is better. I can say that I was supposed to see Iron Maiden up in Charlotte, NC, but I couldn't go because the person who was taking me had their uncle die.


----------



## Hir (Oct 1, 2012)

equally i can't say which is worse

[video=youtube;LeUGZwWl17E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeUGZwWl17E[/video]


----------



## NightWolf20 (Oct 2, 2012)

I can't really pick a #1 favorite. In no particular order, my top 3 are Scar Symmetry, Living Sacrifice, and Demon Hunter. I like Melodic Thrash and Death Metal and Metalcore, but I've never been to a single concert.


----------



## Hir (Oct 3, 2012)

ai ai ai

something needs to be done about this thread

[video=youtube;OpwkxbteIFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpwkxbteIFQ[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Oct 13, 2012)

I am getting BTBAM album tomorrow aka later today

Apparently it's really damn good so I'm excited.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 13, 2012)

Here's the current band I can't stop listening to:

[video=youtube;EzkJYoyHqdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzkJYoyHqdI[/video]

AFAIK they were the ones who originated the style Rammstein uses, so it's pretty awesome...Though I'm favouring their more recent stuff than their early stuff. He has a nice voice, but slow songs put me to sleep :\


----------



## Aden (Oct 14, 2012)

Cyril said:


> I am getting BTBAM album tomorrow aka later today
> 
> Apparently it's really damn good so I'm excited.



It's actually grown on me enough that I think it's better than Colors. Except for the last long track; that one could've been better. Can't top White Walls for a closer. 

\got a leaked copy a few days before release
\\held out 'til halfway through the third track before I broke and preordered the lp
\\\will remain an unashamed btbam fan no matter how grimkvlt my normal tastes get


----------



## Demensa (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm loving future sequence right now as well. While I won't say that it's "better" than Colors, it certainly is on the same level and has a really unique feel.
The first listen was really good, but since there is just so much to take in, it really didn't hit me until the second listen before I realised how good it was.

It really makes me pumped for when I go see them in November along with Animals as Leaders.


----------



## Hir (Oct 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;WTAQkRuVP0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTAQkRuVP0k[/video]

suddenly bwoo


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 24, 2012)

For anyone that likes Xasthur, Leviathan and/or Striborg, check out this documentary/interview series done on the three; it's very interesting.



Spoiler: One Man Metal  - Part 1 - Black Metal's Unexplored Fringes



[yt]UQl6PzXU4cQ[/yt]





Spoiler: One Man Metal Part 2 - In the Darkest Shadows of Black Metal



[yt]6sbhA78RO5E[/yt]


One Man Metal Part 3 - Yet to come.


----------



## Em1l (Oct 28, 2012)

When it comes to favourites, I would have to say Periphery, closely followed by Tesseract, Skyharbour and In Flames.
on the subject of BTBAM and Periphery, I saw them live a month ago and I'm off to see them again on Friday, I have a conflicted view when it comes to BTBAM as I quite like a few of their songs such as 'Astral body' and 'Alaska' but a good amount of their tracks seem quite boring which is basically the same way I feel about Born Of Osiris, I'm a real sucker for musical atmosphere


----------



## Hir (Nov 19, 2012)

bump

post more \m/

here let me help

[video=youtube;9DP6frWV1gg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DP6frWV1gg[/video]


----------



## Em1l (Nov 19, 2012)

My current favourite:
[video=youtube_share;-ST85Sui43Q]http://youtu.be/-ST85Sui43Q[/video]
gotta love those grooves

here ya go :-D

New Deftones is also a real return to form


----------



## NeverNeverland (Nov 22, 2012)

The brutal thread. Nice.

[video=youtube;i9A9jL7k4ME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9A9jL7k4ME[/video]


----------



## Namba (Nov 28, 2012)

Just bought this album a few days ago. Haven't listened to anything else since.


----------



## NeverNeverland (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone got any favorites of 2012? Personal faves go to the new Lich King, DTP and Thrashist Regime, but I still need to check out the new Destruction album.

Also, I hope the new Paradox album and Casualties of Cool are good, mainly the latter...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWfUXzefskE


----------



## Em1l (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah my favourites for this year would Have to be either Periphery II or Silent Machine By Twelve Foot Ninja
Love this track:
[video=youtube_share;1pskj9sbffg]http://youtu.be/1pskj9sbffg[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Nov 30, 2012)

NeverNeverland said:


> Anyone got any favorites of 2012?



I might make a thread for something like this once it gets a little closer to the end of 2012...

So much to list...
New Periphery, Nemertines, David Maxim Micic, Meshuggah, Between The Buried And Me, Intervals, Gojira...


----------



## NeverNeverland (Dec 1, 2012)

Spent most of today listening to Fearful Symmetry.

[video=youtube;9tqts8MGmkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tqts8MGmkc[/video]

The first half of the album is techy and may get a tad bit boring. BUT, once you get to Hotel Blast Terror the album gets super fucking fun to listen to.



Demensa said:


> I might make a thread for something like this once it gets a little closer to the end of 2012...



Please do. I'd like to know everyone's opinions.


----------



## Namba (Dec 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;97KwmvleRok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97KwmvleRok[/video]

Most energy-infused performance I've ever seen as far as sound and stage presence. Wish I was around at that time... damn, I was born in the wrong decade :C


----------



## Kazookie (Dec 10, 2012)

This is the real shit.
[video=youtube;gD5tU-5NXd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD5tU-5NXd4[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 10, 2012)

NeverNeverland said:


> Anyone got any favorites of 2012? Personal faves go to the new Lich King, DTP and Thrashist Regime, but I still need to check out the new Destruction album.
> 
> Also, I hope the new Paradox album and Casualties of Cool are good, mainly the latter...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWfUXzefskE



*Alcest* - Les voyages de l'Ã¢me
*Ash Borer* - Cold of Ages
*Blut aus Nord* - 777 - Cosmosophy
*Dodecahedron* - Dodecahedron
*DrÃ¥psnatt* - Skelepht
*Evoken* - Atra Mors
*Krallice* - Years Past Matter
*My Dying Bride* - A Map of All Our Failures
*Nile* - At the Gate of Sethu
*Tempestuous Fall* - The Stars Would Not Awake You
*Coprophiliac* - Whining Bitch Treatment
*Abominable Putridity* - The Anomalies of Artificial Origin
*Abigail Williams* - Becoming
*Burial* - Kindred
*Burial* - Street Halo
*Flourishing* - Intersubjectivity
*Worship* - Terranean Wake


----------



## Namba (Dec 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;0ynvK1oKTrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ynvK1oKTrc[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2012)

I've been glued to this band. http://tyrantofdeath1.bandcamp.com/album/re-connect
So heavy and industrial without being black or electro. It's so unbelievably good.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 12, 2012)

RAMMSTEIN! <3

Amazing German band! You should defiantly check them out.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 13, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> RAMMSTEIN! <3
> 
> Amazing German band! You should defiantly check them out.


http://www.d-e-f-i-n-i-t-e-l-y.com/
Defiantly means Boldly resistant or challenging. Characterized by defiance.
I'm just getting bored of people constantly misspelling this.


----------



## Aden (Dec 13, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> http://www.d-e-f-i-n-i-t-e-l-y.com/
> Defiantly means Boldly resistant or challenging. Characterized by defiance.
> I'm just getting bored of people constantly misspelling this.



Well, 'defiantly' would apply to me personally because I think rammstein is a shitty band :v


----------



## Namba (Dec 13, 2012)

Classic NIN

[video=youtube;kuoFiIFkdAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=kuoFiIFkdAA[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 13, 2012)

Aden said:


> Well, 'defiantly' would apply to me personally because I think rammstein is a shitty band :v


It's your case. I like Rammstein, but I've moved on to other bands. There are plenty of better ones out there just waiting to be found


----------



## Namba (Dec 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;BhM19JSeqmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=BhM19JSeqmU[/video]

Damn...


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 19, 2012)

Blind Guardian :3


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;1355944531]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BMWq4AERzk&bpctr=1355944531[/video]

God dammit I can't get these video links to work.  >8u


----------



## Conker (Dec 20, 2012)

So I've listened to like two Amon Amarth songs and liked them for the most part. Can anyone recommend an album? Usually I'm not into the full on growl music, but man, those guys are pretty cool. I'd like to check em out, but I'm not sure where to start.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 20, 2012)

Conker said:


> So I've listened to like two Amon Amarth songs and liked them for the most part. Can anyone recommend an album? Usually I'm not into the full on growl music, but man, those guys are pretty cool. I'd like to check em out, but I'm not sure where to start.


You can pretty much start at their 2002 album (Versus the World) and go all the way to their new stuff. 



Versus the World (2002)
Fate of Norns (2004)
With Oden on Our Side (2006)
Twilight of the Thunder God (2008)
Surtur Rising (2011)

It's hard to go wrong with them.


----------



## MoJoe (Dec 20, 2012)

Fav metal band? If I have to pick ONE..... probably Korpiklaani... With GWAR, Decapitated, Red Fang, High on Fire,Strapping young lad,primus, and Skindred close behind.
Fav metal (sub)Genre? Stoner metal oh yea. With technical death metal and folk metal following.

Sinc this is the brutal thread heres this  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KFObx3n2K0 

and this is just awesome, so here ya go http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuRKRFjm-HA - nerds always win


----------



## RaiUzuki (Dec 21, 2012)

Dead By April


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 21, 2012)

Is this the thread where I come to have my tastes mocked by a bunch of nerds with emotional complexes?

SOAD is a pretty cool band gais.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 21, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> Is this the thread where I come to have my tastes mocked by a bunch of nerds with emotional complexes?
> 
> SOAD is a pretty cool band gais.



Or metalheads with "better" tastes do the same.

You suck <3


----------



## RaiUzuki (Dec 21, 2012)

how good is the band?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 21, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Or metalheads with "better" tastes do the same.
> 
> You suck <3



I'm pretty great actually. :]


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 21, 2012)

Sabaton is defiantly cool too.

I mean D-E-F-I-N-E-T-L-Y :3


----------



## Em1l (Dec 21, 2012)

Just came across this, there isn't anything more metal than the guy that plays as Sauroman doing metal covers of Christmas songs
[video=youtube;gVzOve8T39w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVzOve8T39w[/video]


----------



## Aden (Dec 22, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> Is this the thread where I come to have my tastes mocked by a bunch of nerds with emotional complexes?
> 
> SOAD is a pretty cool band gais.



I'll always nostalgia-love SoaD
haters gonna hate


----------



## Demensa (Dec 22, 2012)

Aden said:


> I'll always nostalgia-love SoaD



I'll always love SoaD. 

For real.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 22, 2012)

Aden said:


> I'll always nostalgia-love SoaD
> haters gonna hate



Internet bro-fist.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Dec 22, 2012)

I HAD AN OUT OF BODY EXPERIENCE!
THE OTHER DAY HER NAME WAS JESUS!


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 26, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> Is this the thread where I come to have my tastes mocked by a bunch of nerds with emotional complexes?



Or a bunch of nerds who think their non-mainstream exclusive sub-genre of metal that only 10 people on the entire planet listens to is the only real music, and everything else sucks. Kinda like the metal version of hipsters, only more annoying.

Or me, who gives two shits of what other people listen to.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 26, 2012)

Em1l said:


> Just came across this, there isn't anything more metal than the guy that plays as Sauroman doing metal covers of Christmas songs



That guy was very interesting. I've never heard anything like that before. I really like the music but the voice makes it sound weird but it's descent.


----------



## Nightside_Eclipse (Jan 2, 2013)

I Listen to mostly black and death metal, bands like Emperor and Dying Fetus, but I listen to just about anything that is well composed.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jan 6, 2013)

New Hatebreed song!

[video=youtube;3F3Tlsg2GJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3F3Tlsg2GJQ[/video]


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 6, 2013)

I like Hatebreed well enough, but jasta's voice is evolving weirdly, like he's holding words a tiny bit longer and a little more in his chest.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 7, 2013)

It's been ages since I bothered to go around looking for new bands, or even look in this thread, but I'm now enjoying a bit of Bolt Thrower, At The Gates, and Suffocation.

I do like bolt thrower.


----------



## triage (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;EJ2iJJinol0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJ2iJJinol0[/video]

aufgd;gd;


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 8, 2013)

MoJoe said:


> Fav metal band? If I have to pick ONE..... probably Korpiklaani... With GWAR, Decapitated, Red Fang, High on Fire,Strapping young lad,primus, and Skindred close behind.


YES! A Skindred man! You just can't beat welsh reggae metal.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 12, 2013)

[YT]S_j1AHJlBw4[/YT]


----------



## Em1l (Jan 15, 2013)

Just found this, Kinda metal and animal related 

[video=youtube;swmuqGWgZCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=swmuqGWgZCc[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;ncQO7bz0fwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncQO7bz0fwE[/video]

A full 2 minutes of "holy shit!"


----------



## Conker (Jan 22, 2013)

So that BABYMETAL thread got me interested in the idea of "Japanese Metal" and I went a googling. Found a list of 20 bands and picked one with a cool sounding name. I got this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHyFNbVsj4c

Kinda like it. I'm wondering if anyone here knows of any Japanese Metal bands worth looking at, otherwise I"m just gonna listen to this band's newest CD via youtube and see if it's worth getting.

I found some more melodeath stuff earlier, but since I don't know Japanese, pretty much everything about it is lost on me and it sounds like incomprehensible screaming.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 23, 2013)

Conker said:


> So that BABYMETAL thread got me interested in the idea of "Japanese Metal" and I went a googling. Found a list of 20 bands and picked one with a cool sounding name. I got this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHyFNbVsj4c
> 
> ...



[yt]DT1ElOWUJok[/yt]

[yt]dJaRu8y4Kh0[/yt]

[yt]BLMVU8ZSEVI[/yt]


----------



## Demensa (Jan 23, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> A full 2 minutes of "holy shit!"



Awesome! I love that chaotic mathcore sound...
Try this:
[video=youtube;PfT3vcG4qZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfT3vcG4qZc[/video]
It's ridiculously catchy. 
Also Fellsilent are pretty good: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgquXka0sig





Conker said:


> So that BABYMETAL thread got me interested in the idea of "Japanese Metal" and I went a googling. Found a list of 20 bands and picked one with a cool sounding name. I got this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHyFNbVsj4c
> 
> ...



Nice! I can't help thinking of Malmsteen while listening to this (or any neoclassical influenced metal for that matter. It's kind of analagous to people who hear progressive metal and instantly think Meshuggah.) but they certainly have their own spin on things.

Oh, and Cchytale Murilega... That Imperial Circus Dead Decadence track was awesome.


----------



## Conker (Jan 23, 2013)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> snip


Sampled all three. From an instrumental standpoint, those songs were fucking badass and I liked them. But once the vocals hit in I kinda lost interest. I can tolerate some of that kind of screaming when it's in English, but when it's in a language I don't know, it might as well be as;dlfiwqperoi6tw;yj'[e57pou8k'hj;lkgh semicolons and all.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 23, 2013)

Conker said:


> Kinda like it. I'm wondering if anyone here knows of any Japanese Metal bands worth looking at, otherwise I"m just gonna listen to this band's newest CD via youtube and see if it's worth getting.



Sex Machineguns:
[yt]xIZsojH-WT0[/yt]

X Japan:
[yt]ykRcEztUOz8[/yt]

These bands are more 80's metal-ish, so I'm not sure that's what you're looking for, but I really like them.


----------



## Namba (Jan 24, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Awesome! I love that chaotic mathcore sound...
> Try this



Dude, how come I've never heard of these guys? That was pretty fucking good, I'm gonna have to look at some more of their stuff.

Know who I've been digging lately? Some Old Man Gloom.

[video=youtube;BbWXNVsc4qk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbWXNVsc4qk[/video]

EDIT: Some asswipe slowed it down. The original can be found here.


----------



## Em1l (Jan 24, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Awesome! I love that chaotic mathcore sound...
> Try this:
> [video=youtube;PfT3vcG4qZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfT3vcG4qZc[/video]
> It's ridiculously catchy.



Love Sikth, they hail from my home town, shame they split ways


----------



## Demensa (Jan 24, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Dude, how come I've never heard of these guys? That was pretty fucking good, I'm gonna have to look at some more of their stuff.
> 
> Know who I've been digging lately? Some Old Man Gloom.
> 
> EDIT: Some asswipe slowed it down. The original can be found here.



Very heavy... like the whole song was just a breakdown. I like it.


Em1l said:


> Love Sikth, they hail from my home town, shame they split ways



Wow, that's awesome.
Also, if you haven't heard this album, I think you would enjoy it. (Judging by your prog metal tastes, although there's plenty of neo-classical influence on here as well)
For FREE!

http://mendelian.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Conker (Jan 24, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> Sex Machineguns:
> X Japan:
> These bands are more 80's metal-ish, so I'm not sure that's what you're looking for, but I really like them.


The former was fucking awesome. Holy shit. Sounded very 80's though , but I liked that a lot.

I've actually listened to the latter a bit. A friend of mine sent me a few CDs under the guise of jpop. Wasn't much of a fan then, though I didn't actually check the song out. They could have went in a new direction, but i had like two or three of their CDs at one point.

Edit: yeah. I've heard that X Japan song before. It's alright.

can't find the Sex Machineguns on itunes :[


----------



## Aden (Jan 24, 2013)

Hm. Opeth is coming to tucson this summer, about 15 minutes from my house. I'll probably go see them even though I'm not too into their new stuff. Because nobody ever comes to fucking tucson and I'll take what I can get


----------



## Demensa (Jan 25, 2013)

Aden said:


> Hm. Opeth is coming to tucson this summer, about 15 minutes from my house. I'll probably go see them even though I'm not too into their new stuff. Because nobody ever comes to fucking tucson and I'll take what I can get



They're coming to Australia as well, but I don't think I'm going to be able to go. (Not that I'm very deep into their music, but it would be nice.)

You'll have to tell me about it if you do go.  I'm wondering how much new material/old material they would play...


----------



## Aden (Jan 25, 2013)

Demensa said:


> You'll have to tell me about it if you do go.  I'm wondering how much new material/old material they would play...



Yeah. I really hope Mikael hasn't given up his growling because I actually do really like his voice. But I may be in for a whole evening of Damnation and Heritage...I guess we'll see


----------



## Em1l (Jan 26, 2013)

Demensa;3136220
Wow said:
			
		

> http://mendelian.bandcamp.com/[/URL]



damn just making my way through this, so far so good,


----------



## Conker (Jan 26, 2013)

Aden said:


> Hm. Opeth is coming to tucson this summer, about 15 minutes from my house. I'll probably go see them even though I'm not too into their new stuff. Because nobody ever comes to fucking tucson and I'll take what I can get


I can relate to that! We don't get many bands here in small little La Crosse, but I go to what we do get. Ts how I learned about Atom Smash and Edison, and both turned out to be pretty awesome rock bands. Met some of the guys in Edison when they signed my album.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm a pretty big metal fan, my favorite is industrial metal. Rammstein, Eisbrecher... you get the idea. Any other Metallica / Pantera nerds here? Metal guitarists?


----------



## Furry Anarchy (Jan 27, 2013)

I love all types of metal but recently I've been listening to a lot of A7X lately http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fp6zFZtabHU&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Demensa (Jan 27, 2013)

Aden said:


> Yeah. I really hope Mikael hasn't given up his growling because I actually do really like his voice. But I may be in for a whole evening of Damnation and Heritage...I guess we'll see



So what's your opinion on Heritage anyways? Obviously it's been a little divisive between fans...



Conker said:


> I can relate to that! We don't get many bands here in small little La Crosse, but I go to what we do get. Ts how I learned about Atom Smash and Edison, and both turned out to be pretty awesome rock bands. Met some of the guys in Edison when they signed my album.



Yeah, we get nothing much as well in the town I live in... It's good you found some good bands though. The only gigs I go to here are ones that my friends play in...



Rivers Bluetail said:


> I'm a pretty big metal fan, my favorite is industrial metal. Rammstein, Eisbrecher... you get the idea. Any other Metallica / Pantera nerds here? Metal guitarists?



I went through a Metallica/Pantera/Slayer phase pretty big a few years ago. While I still like them, I only rarely listen to them. Regarding metal guitarists... I try...

 Also, @Furry Anarchy, A7X is one of my guilty pleasures in music. 
However, the band is just not the same without the Rev. I loved the direction they were going in with their self titled and I feel that it was highly Rev influenced.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 27, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Any other Metallica / Pantera nerds here? Metal guitarists?


Yes and yes.


----------



## Kio Snowfyre (Jan 27, 2013)

I haven't listened to much metal recently but I still occasionally listen to stuff by Cor Scorpii, Saxon, Amorphis, Arkona, Lost Horizon, Opeth, Rebellion, Saturnus, Al-Namrood and Sonata Arctica recently and didn't mind it at all, I prefer listening to the melodic variety that comes over as a wall of atmospheric/uplifting sound. I think I like the more slightly underground varieties. Can't say I have a favorite, though, and I haven't been to any rock concerts besides local ones and I can't even remember if they actually played any metal, though tbh.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 27, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> Yes and yes.


Awesome  What do you play?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jan 30, 2013)

Glaice said:


> ...
> 
> Deathcore disappoints me deeply, too much BREE BREE shit.


 Unless the bree bree is in brutal death metal, it doesn't sound as bad. Deathcore bands have gotten better, but their music is still generic compared to more original metal genres and artists etc...


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 31, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Awesome  What do you play?


As in what guitar do I play, or what genres of metal do I play?


----------



## Krigare (Feb 1, 2013)

So, I assume that someone has already brought this up, but Austrian Death Machine is recording a new album right now. It's gonna be broooootal. /post


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 1, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> As in what guitar do I play, or what genres of metal do I play?


Either, fire away.


----------



## Jags (Feb 3, 2013)

Guitarist and Drummer-used to play in a metal band, now i just do my own thing...

used to be very heavy metal, i mellowed out a bit. Metallica being my favourite, but also Avenged, Iron Maiden, Black Stone Cherry...i have a fair collection after a few years


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 4, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Unless the bree bree is in brutal death metal, it doesn't sound as bad.



BDM is pretty fun, but I'm quite torn about whether I genuinely like it or not. It's largely rhythm-based, which I dig, but the vocals are far from one of my favourite things. If they were gone completely, I'd like the genre more. Or if they just got rid of the BREEEEEEEEEEEEEE or at least toned it down a bit. It rapes my ears and makes me feel ill, which is a shame, cos I like everything else.

I do like these two bands though.

[yt]7GCDgkm_EU0[/yt] 

[yt]ewFcpBGvQo0[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 4, 2013)

Gibby said:


> BDM is pretty fun, but I'm quite torn about whether I genuinely like it or not. It's largely rhythm-based, which I dig, but the vocals are far from one of my favourite things. If they were gone completely, I'd like the genre more. Or if they just got rid of the BREEEEEEEEEEEEEE or at least toned it down a bit. It rapes my ears and makes me feel ill, which is a shame, cos I like everything else.
> 
> I do like these two bands though.



Lol the brees are one of the main things for me for BDM; I would not like it much if they were mostly absent. That and its speed and crushing power.


----------



## Namba (Feb 6, 2013)

Man, I fucking love how heavy Deftones were before White Pony. I mean, all their stuff is good but damn... and I can't believe I can't find this compilation anywhere other than here!

[video=youtube;bsndG0HdeTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsndG0HdeTw[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;MB_V6smE9aY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MB_V6smE9aY[/video]

Is anybody here pumped for new Vildhjarta? 

The slowdown into triplets around 0:25 is deadly...


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 7, 2013)

Rivers Bluetail said:


> Either, fire away.


My guitar is a Schecter Diamond Series. The genres I play/make are mostly melodic death metal, but I've also made songs in the glam, industrial, and progressive metal genres.


----------



## Aden (Feb 8, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Is anybody here pumped for new Vildhjarta?
> 
> The slowdown into triplets around 0:25 is deadly...



I love how far these guys have come since their demo/releasing-tracks-on-lastfm days. One of the few 'djent' bands I haven't outgrown.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 8, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> My guitar is a Schecter Diamond Series. The genres I play/make are mostly melodic death metal, but I've also made songs in the glam, industrial, and progressive metal genres.


I haven't played around with too many Schecters, but my other guitarist likes his. I use my SG most of the time, I like it and it's versatile. I've got a few other guitars, but none of them are amazing for metal.


----------



## Em1l (Feb 8, 2013)

cannot wait for new vildhjarta!!!


----------



## Demensa (Feb 8, 2013)

Aden said:


> I love how far these guys have come since their demo/releasing-tracks-on-lastfm days. One of the few 'djent' bands I haven't outgrown.





Em1l said:


> cannot wait for new vildhjarta!!!



Yeah!

For some reason, I find that although there are plenty of bands trying to achieve the same kind of 'djent' style, Vildhjarta just stands out as one of the best, to me.
Even from their older songs, Shiver stops me in my tracks without fail.

And speaking of new releases, Living Mirrors by Disperse is set to come out in a week! 
[video=youtube;ynnsXs_hiSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynnsXs_hiSM[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 11, 2013)

Notice on the Internet that Halestorm won the Hard Rock/Metal category at the Grammys. Which makes me wonder why there isn't two separate categories, one for Hard Rock and the other for Metal, and more metal than just mainstream. Then again it's the Grammys, ass bitch of the Recording industries.

Also, I've wanted to say this before, but Halestorm sucks ass. They're hard rock and not metal, but they still suck. I've never heard so much genericness in my life.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Feb 13, 2013)

Y'all make me feel like a pansy with your death metal up in this bitch. That or an aficionado, can't tell. I've always been one for a more classic metal feel though. High vocals, wailing guitars, and occasionally a synthesizer or two. I just can't get into these new-fanged death metal bands or the Dream Theater spawn.

With that said, I offer the new Stratovarius album, Nemesis for y'all's listening pleasure.

[yt]-9XbEjJeyeQ[/yt]


----------



## Em1l (Feb 14, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Yeah!
> 
> For some reason, I find that although there are plenty of bands trying to achieve the same kind of 'djent' style, Vildhjarta just stands out as one of the best, to me.
> Even from their older songs, Shiver stops me in my tracks without fail.
> ...



speaking of great new stuff, this is awesome
[video=youtube_share;0w-UtTTMcTY]http://youtu.be/0w-UtTTMcTY[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Feb 15, 2013)

Em1l said:


> speaking of great new stuff, this is awesome



Oooh Very tasty!

Here's some generic-ey prog/djent. Even if it is quite derivative of other bands (As is so much prog these days), the guys in this band are only 15-18 years old!
[video=youtube;_DAzsWGHYrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DAzsWGHYrs[/video]

As a side note, notice the "ambient electronic semi-breakbeat" drums that pop up EVERYWHERE in prog metal lately. As cool as it is, it's almost become a bit of a joke for me, from the sheer amount of times I hear them.


----------



## Em1l (Feb 19, 2013)

New Sybreed video - well actually their first proper music video, CGI is amusing, anyone else dig these guys?
[video=youtube_share;2TN2fwTbcXI]http://youtu.be/2TN2fwTbcXI[/video]


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 19, 2013)

I've been getting into a bit of Eisbrecher and Megaherz lately, in a quest to further expand my library of really pissed off German music. I quite like this one:
[video=youtube;KvOJtvpcBxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvOJtvpcBxM[/video]


----------



## Em1l (Feb 20, 2013)

I think periphery may have just taken the cake for the most outlandishly weird metal music video 
[video=youtube_share;IlwxFOVxIoA]http://youtu.be/IlwxFOVxIoA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 20, 2013)

-removed- [wrong thread]


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 22, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> High vocals, wailing guitars, and occasionally a synthesizer or two.



In other words, you're a Power Metal fan.
Which is fine, because power metal is a pretty cool sound. I kinda like Stratovarius a little. Any others you like? Blind Guardian? Hammerfall? Dragonforce? KAMELOT???!


----------



## TeenageAngst (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't really like those bands too much, I'm into the older ones like Helloween and Judas Priest. Dragonforce has some okay stuff but it just seems so uninspired, and Kamelot tries too hard to sound like a gothic metal presence that only Lacuna Coil's managed to pull off.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;73XkojmhZ2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73XkojmhZ2w&amp;sns=em[/video]

Chris Barnes decided to uh...provide vocals for another band for some reason. It's considerably different than anything he's done in SFU in quite a while, less death'n'roll and more story-telling. Can't say I enjoy the choppy way he's telling the story, but ehh, there might be more to IHATE then this >.>


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 27, 2013)

I am a huge fan of Fear Factory. They've been a huge influence to many modern metal bands.

[video=youtube;lRci3qWeFCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRci3qWeFCA[/video]


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 27, 2013)

(stupid ass site)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 27, 2013)

Loving these guys today

[yt]Kli8SAeE2M0[/yt]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 27, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Loving these guys today
> 
> [yt]Kli8SAeE2M0[/yt]



I remember not being too much a fan of that album (also was my introduction to the band). But I might give it a re-try in the future.


----------



## triage (Feb 28, 2013)

i usually don't like the chuggachuggachug meshuggah imitator-types, but car bomb goes hard

and some of the members are from the tony danza tapdance extravaganza so that's a plus
[video=youtube;YUFS_UyJowY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUFS_UyJowY[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Mar 19, 2013)

triage said:


> i usually don't like the chuggachuggachug meshuggah imitator-types, but car bomb goes hard
> 
> and some of the members are from the tony danza tapdance extravaganza so that's a plus



Damn, that's good and heavy. 
I like The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza too, so that's pretty neat.

On another note, my friend showed me this today: 
[video=youtube;o6sgCwu7v1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6sgCwu7v1A&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

(Wow, I had to go _all the way back_ to the second page to find this thread)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 19, 2013)

This is the bigger song off of Six Feet Under's new album Unborn that dropped today:

[video=youtube_share;gxeFmLXcXpw]http://youtu.be/gxeFmLXcXpw[/video]

It has a sweet groove, even if the lyrics aren't the best (I like'em, for personal reasons though) and the video is retarded. And it has a breakdown too! But overall, I like the song a lot. I'm going to pick up the album when my local place gets it.


----------



## Aden (Mar 19, 2013)

Demensa said:


> On another note, my friend showed me this today:
> [video=youtube;o6sgCwu7v1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6sgCwu7v1A&feature=youtu.be[/video]



legitimately think this is a parody of sumerian records


----------



## Demensa (Mar 20, 2013)

Aden said:


> legitimately think this is a parody of sumerian records



Hah, I had a look and I think this is serious, although the second time I watched it, I totally saw what you meant.

I'm not going to lie though, I thought there were some really cool parts in this... Also, I listen to a fair amount of Sumerian Records bands.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 22, 2013)

Went on a metal binge tonight, found some decent-sounding bands that I'll never listen to, but others might enjoy:
http://youtu.be/NvHZ5vVFLAA

http://youtu.be/CrOUoAvDVQ0

http://youtu.be/IyJTzYTE7HQ

http://youtu.be/zpzEtJcTH8g

http://youtu.be/XC5VlCuB-l8

http://youtu.be/8RH2-8mG6Hs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RH2-8mG6Hs

I can't handle all the [video] crap, but these are all essentially power, war, and/or prog metal, some a bit spiritual as well.

This one was the best though:
[video=youtube_share;94rz1SQdjek]http://youtu.be/94rz1SQdjek[/video]


----------



## Em1l (Mar 22, 2013)

I have no idea why i only found these guys the other day, kind of like Protest the Hero type tech metal but...different, great songs

[video=youtube;rdlt1LCA31A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdlt1LCA31A[/video] (pretty mellow)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHLHWFosjyA   (heavy)


----------



## Aden (Mar 22, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Also, I listen to a fair amount of Sumerian Records bands.



oh yeah I like a few bands they have, but man
the _culture_, man
:c


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 22, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfQEclxbQrs

I am currently obsessing over this song!


----------



## Demensa (Mar 23, 2013)

Em1l said:


> I have no idea why i only found these guys the other day, kind of like Protest the Hero type tech metal but...different, great songs
> 
> [video=youtube;rdlt1LCA31A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdlt1LCA31A[/video] (pretty mellow)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHLHWFosjyA   (heavy)



Wow! This was an instant buy for me!
It's like what you get when you mix Between The Buried And Me style interludes with the Human Abstract! This is the stuff I've been looking for.

...Although they do abuse those arpeggios XD


Aden said:


> oh yeah I like a few bands they have, but man
> the _culture_, man
> :c



But... But.. I like pretending that I'm smarter and cooler than everyone else because I listen to metal with distorted 9th chords 

..._And _I can wear these obscure band T-shirts everywhere and smirk at people when they don't recognise them.


Anyways... I've been absolutely addicted Anup Sastry's solo album. 
It may seem generic in so many ways, but at least he does it better than most.
Besides... THE GROOVE

EDIT: And @Lastdirewolf, I'm going to have a listen to Second Life Syndrome by Riverside.  It sounded pretty sweet from the video you linked.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;SZtdVSPaZE4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZtdVSPaZE4[/video]

I was really surprised to find this, but happy with it nonetheless. I dunno much about Ihsahn, but I'm really digging the style.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 24, 2013)

Double post for greatness:

Bloodbath announces new vocalist this year for the album due out later! Will update when info available~


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 30, 2013)

[yt]viYkIwexZwo[/yt]


----------



## triage (Apr 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;6yQyUr_d0Vc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yQyUr_d0Vc[/video]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 3, 2013)

[yt]w8raOyF92iQ[/yt]

Dat bass.

_Dat bass._


----------



## triage (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;iis8Jvv5WaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iis8Jvv5WaM[/video]

doesn't really sound like nails
but not in a bad way or anyting


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Apr 16, 2013)

Blimey, over year out from this site seems so long ago.. So I guess it's only fair to post in maii FAVOURITE THREAD! 

New SUMMONING teaser, anyone? 
[video=youtube;G9XTxXEcqLU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9XTxXEcqLU[/video]


----------



## Em1l (Apr 17, 2013)

Just came across this version of PSY's new song - pretty priceless
[video=youtube;CZZHUFaysW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=CZZHUFaysW8[/video]


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 17, 2013)

Em1l said:


> I have no idea why i only found these guys the other day, kind of like Protest the Hero type tech metal but...different, great songs
> 
> [video=youtube;rdlt1LCA31A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdlt1LCA31A[/video] (pretty mellow)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHLHWFosjyA   (heavy)


Damn, these guys are great! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Demensa (Apr 18, 2013)

Em1l said:


> Just came across this version of PSY's new song - pretty priceless
> [video=youtube;CZZHUFaysW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=CZZHUFaysW8[/video]



This is absolutely hilarious. 
The lyrics may not be genius, but that slowdown at the end just made me burst out laughing.


----------



## Em1l (Apr 18, 2013)

if your really into prog metal and are a member of certain forums the lyrics make a lot more sense 

anyway.... There's another new Uneven Structure video - Love these guys and these two songs most
[video=youtube;Z38EuVhXzZ8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z38EuVhXzZ8[/video]


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Apr 20, 2013)

Jus' discovered some very nice Avant-garde Metal/Electronic music!
[video=youtube;ntD0c0NrAIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntD0c0NrAIk[/video]


----------



## Namba (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;WpAaP1CPd9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpAaP1CPd9s[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (May 1, 2013)

My favorite song by them besides Sixpounder.

[yt]MhChjGd2qKc[/yt]


----------



## Kahoku (May 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;_Gv7fo6mefo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Gv7fo6mefo[/video]


----------



## Seekrit (May 1, 2013)

Any Kreator fans? My friend is doing an interview with Mille Petrozza in a hour.

It's over on http://www.firebrandrockradio.com/


----------



## Ryoute (May 1, 2013)

Kahoku said:


> Vacuity


Good choice. 

[video=youtube;LK19tO2_XKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK19tO2_XKc[/video]


----------



## Em1l (May 2, 2013)

New Heaven Shall Burn video is pretty awesome stuff
[video=youtube;Esi9RUWWtks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Esi9RUWWtks[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (May 2, 2013)

Oh yea, the solo on that Living Dead Beat is pretty crazy.



Em1l said:


> Just came across this version of PSY's new song - pretty priceless
> [video=youtube;CZZHUFaysW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=CZZHUFaysW8[/video]



I don't even like Gentlemen, I think it pales in comparison to Gangnam Style. But this is awesome.

The blue haired guy seriously knows how to growl. I haven't heard someone growl that good in a bit.

I need to listen to those guys more.
[yt]jn_R-tu8xGE[/yt]
More epic solo.


----------



## Conker (May 12, 2013)

I recall hearing a band name called Cannibal Corpse, so I looked up a song by them out of sheer curiosity. 

I'm kind of torn. On the one hand, I liked the instrumental to the song. It was very energetic and fast. On the other, not the biggest fan of those kinds of vocals, too deep and distorted to understand.

Yet I want to go back and listen again, and so I shall.

What's their best album? Might give it a listen to see if they grow on me.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 12, 2013)

Conker said:


> I recall hearing a band name called Cannibal Corpse, so I looked up a song by them out of sheer curiosity.
> 
> I'm kind of torn. On the one hand, I liked the instrumental to the song. It was very energetic and fast. On the other, not the biggest fan of those kinds of vocals, too deep and distorted to understand.
> 
> ...



Ah, they were my first death metal band, and my #1 favorite band back in 2008.

Anyway, my favorites from them are _Butchered at Birth_, _Tomb of the Mutilated_, _Gallery of Suicide_ and _The Bleeding_. I'm also working on _Bloodthirst_, _Evisceration Plague_ and _Kill_, which seem to be pretty good as well, thus far. But to me, I feel their older work is their best

So, I recommend ya trying some of those.


----------



## Conker (May 12, 2013)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> Ah, they were my first death metal band, and my #1 favorite band back in 2008.
> 
> Anyway, my favorites from them are _Butchered at Birth_, _Tomb of the Mutilated_, _Gallery of Suicide_ and _The Bleeding_. I'm also working on _Bloodthirst_, _Evisceration Plague_ and _Kill_, which seem to be pretty good as well, thus far. But to me, I feel their older work is their best
> 
> So, I recommend ya trying some of those.


Will do.

I Wikied them and didn't realize they had such an interesting reputation, though I guess that explains how I know the name of that band


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 13, 2013)

Conker said:


> I recall hearing a band name called Cannibal Corpse, so I looked up a song by them out of sheer curiosity.
> 
> I'm kind of torn. On the one hand, I liked the instrumental to the song. It was very energetic and fast. On the other, not the biggest fan of those kinds of vocals, too deep and distorted to understand.
> 
> ...



The first 3-4 albums are best of CC. If you had liked the vocalist, I'd point you to his band Six Feet Under, but yeah.


----------



## Conker (May 13, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> The first 3-4 albums are best of CC. If you had liked the vocalist, I'd point you to his band Six Feet Under, but yeah.


He might grow on me; I've yet to listen to an album, though I'll make it a priority sometime this week.

I'm just trying to branch out since there are tons of subgenres of metal. I like the idea behind the band, and the energy, so we'll see if I can get to like the vocals. I guess if I'm going death metal I prefer melodeath, but meh. Won't know if I don't try!


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 14, 2013)

Conker said:


> He might grow on me; I've yet to listen to an album, though I'll make it a priority sometime this week.
> 
> I'm just trying to branch out since there are tons of subgenres of metal. I like the idea behind the band, and the energy, so we'll see if I can get to like the vocals. I guess if I'm going death metal I prefer melodeath, but meh. Won't know if I don't try!



Well I've been exploring melodeath, doom, and some other subgenres myself - Be'lakor has been one of my top ones of the slower/more melodic genres thus far. Dark Tranquility is another great, one of the originators of the genre if I remember right. The first couple Devildriver albums are pretty groovy too, and Kataklysm mixes between fast-paced awesomeness and slower-paced dramatic and heavy stuff.


----------



## Valnyr (May 15, 2013)

I like all metal genres except: Metalcore, Deathcore, and nu metal. I hate those those genres with a burning passion.

I dont have a favorit genre because the ones I like all have things I really like about them.


----------



## Valnyr (May 15, 2013)

Great song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrkJFX-cXLs


----------



## Duality Jack (May 15, 2013)

Anyhone here into Neue Deutsche HÃ¤rte?


----------



## Namba (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;bQo1KsN9OwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQo1KsN9OwE[/video]

Ladies and gentlemen, The Chariot...


----------



## Demensa (May 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;xy2-eln-gQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy2-eln-gQw[/video]

Delicious



Eyal Flurry said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, The Chariot...



I enjoy your taste in extreme mathcore experimental stuff.


----------



## Conker (May 15, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Well I've been exploring melodeath, doom, and some other subgenres myself - Be'lakor has been one of my top ones of the slower/more melodic genres thus far. Dark Tranquility is another great, one of the originators of the genre if I remember right. The first couple Devildriver albums are pretty groovy too, and Kataklysm mixes between fast-paced awesomeness and slower-paced dramatic and heavy stuff.


I'm a fan of The Unguided, which is an offshoot of Sonic Syndicate. Also a fan of them. Only melodeath band I know though


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;3ynO1sGBCQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ynO1sGBCQs[/video]

If the first 30 seconds doesn't hook you, then suck it~


----------



## VGmaster9 (May 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;TcBYBukjkBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcBYBukjkBY[/video]

Simply amazing


----------



## Conker (May 16, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> VIDEO
> 
> If the first 30 seconds doesn't hook you, then suck it~


I like it, though I've a hard time getting into those vocals.

And where does metal find such low vocals anyways? Gawd, I wonder how one sings like that. From the bowls I'd imagine.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 16, 2013)

Conker said:


> I like it, though I've a hard time getting into those vocals.
> 
> And where does metal find such low vocals anyways? Gawd, I wonder how one sings like that. From the bowls I'd imagine.



Well the video was for all, though glad you liked the instrumentals 

Anywho, literally speaking, the vocals start like this:
http://www.wikihow.com/Do-Harsh-Death-Metal-Vocals

In short, it's essentially a heavy/angry sigh that's amplified with large amounts of air and diaphragm usage, along with a particular part of your throat. Much like regular singing, it requires a lot of practice to get it right, and even more if you actually want to be coherent (which a lot of vocalists don't) as well as sustained.


----------



## Demensa (May 17, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Well the video was for all, though glad you liked the instrumentals
> 
> Anywho, literally speaking, the vocals start like this:
> http://www.wikihow.com/Do-Harsh-Death-Metal-Vocals
> ...



And I hear it takes a certain amount of technique and practice to be able to do it without wrecking your voice. 

 I like the album you posted as well.


----------



## Namba (May 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;7wuU_DJz1LA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wuU_DJz1LA[/video]

This is ridiculously heavy. It's too bad this band never really took off.


----------



## Conker (May 17, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> and even more if you actually want to be coherent (which a lot of vocalists don't) as well as sustained.


See, this right here is my one issue with death metal. I suppose I get the argument that these bands are treating the vocals as their own instrument and therefore are making instrumental music, and I suppose that's fine, but fuck I want to be able to understand what is being said.

Cannibal Corpse has a goofy history of violent lyrics, but if you can't understand them and need to look them up, then who cares? For all I know, he's singing about loving his dog and milking cows on a farm. It all sounds like one long guttural THING.

I get the point of it, I just don't get it. Lyrics are important god damnit And they aren't exactly easy to write. WHy cover up that hard work?


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 18, 2013)

Demensa said:


> And I hear it takes a certain amount of technique  and practice to be able to do it without wrecking your voice.
> 
> I like the album you posted as well.



No doubt about it, one can really wreck their throat if they push  too hard or use the wrong technique for extended periods of time. A lot  of people think it's screaming/yelling, but as far as I can tell, it's  just another form of singing. 

Also, I know right? It's a shame that Ouroboros only has like one, maybe two albums out, because I enjoyed every second of that album, and that's rare.



Conker said:


> See, this right here is my one issue with death metal. I suppose I get the argument that these bands are treating the vocals as their own instrument and therefore are making instrumental music, and I suppose that's fine, but fuck I want to be able to understand what is being said.
> 
> Cannibal Corpse has a goofy history of violent lyrics, but if you can't understand them and need to look them up, then who cares? For all I know, he's singing about loving his dog and milking cows on a farm. It all sounds like one long guttural THING.
> 
> I get the point of it, I just don't get it. Lyrics are important god damnit And they aren't exactly easy to write. WHy cover up that hard work?



Yeah, a lot of vocalists (especially in death metal) don't really care to go the extra mile to be coherent, but those that do, are usually on a whole upper tier, away from the dime-a-dozen death metal bands. 

As far as CC goes, pretty much. I haven't listened to them since Chris Barnes left them, but they've always known how to really grind a riff out.

If you want a band where lyrics are important and comprehensible...:
[video=youtube;AOaDCEdwngo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOaDCEdwngo[/video]
Their songs can be hit or miss, but they have a lot of good ones. (you can hit up darklyrics.com if you can't understand'em )


----------



## Demensa (May 18, 2013)

Conker said:


> See, this right here is my one issue with death metal. I suppose I get the argument that these bands are treating the vocals as their own instrument and therefore are making instrumental music, and I suppose that's fine, but fuck I want to be able to understand what is being said.



I used to think the same way, but somewhere along the track, this gradually changed into an acceptance for unintelligible vocals. 
Then again, I listen to a whole bunch of instrumental stuff, so I'm used to stuff without lyrical messages.

Lastdirewolf: You might like Psycroptic. (I've already posted them before, so you might have already heard 'em.)

And another one for the thread:
[video=youtube;GeBR7fZs2HM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeBR7fZs2HM[/video]
So... Groovy...
I honestly can't listen to this song without headbanging like I'm having an epileptic fit.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 18, 2013)

Demensa said:


> I used to think the same way, but somewhere along the track, this gradually changed into an acceptance for unintelligible vocals.
> Then again, I listen to a whole bunch of instrumental stuff, so I'm used to stuff without lyrical messages.
> 
> Lastdirewolf: You might like Psycroptic. (I've already posted them before, so you might have already heard 'em.)
> ...



I've tried Psycroptic, but surprisingly, it's the lyrics that I don't like too much. Not a fan of the vocalist either. I'm not too big on politics being mixed into my metal.


----------



## Shaade (May 18, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> Hey I figured we could use some talk about the finer rock ion this forum so I thought we can compare tastes, picks in bands genre's and such. To get the thread started....
> 
> 
> Whats your favorite metal band ever?
> ...



Fave genre: Don't have one and listen to many
Fave band: Iron Maiden
Concerts i've been to: Iron Maiden, Megadeth, Judas Priest, Testament.

I'm also a guitarist and do metal/rock covers on youtube http://www.youtube.com/user/xShaade


----------



## Saga (May 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;kffacxfA7G4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kffacxfA7G4[/video]

This is probably the heaviest song i've ever heard.
But here's an actual song for the thread. It's actually sincere though  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_GPxe91hWE


----------



## CrazyLee (May 18, 2013)

*lights the Beiber video on fire* \m/

*Conker:* I'm surprised you haven't heard of Cannibal Corpse.
Also, like I said, the blue/green haired guy on the Gentleman Metal version that was posted a page back does growling I can actually understand, although the lyrics may be helping with that. Still he growls better than many bands I've heard.

*In some metal news,* obviously if you don't live under a rock you've heard the Slayer guitarist died.
But also, the As I Lay Dying singer was arrested for trying to hire a hitman to kill his wife. I've heard that band was a Christian Metal band... not very Christian of him. This is the second metal singer to get in trouble since the lead singer of Lamb of God was charged with manslaughter in the Czech Republic but acquitted.

The As I Lay Dying song I really like:
[yt]erFxFsTZaMs[/yt]



Valnyr said:


> I like all  metal genres except: Metalcore, Deathcore, and nu metal. I hate those  those genres with a burning passion.


  Oh you're gonna have FUN here.... :V



Mokushi said:


> Anyhone here into Neue Deutsche HÃ¤rte?


I  love Rammstein (even went to their concert once and it was the most  epic concert I've ever been to), also some of Oomph, and have listened  to a bit of Megahertz.



Demensa said:


> I enjoy your taste in extreme mathcore experimental stuff.


Mathcore.... I keep envisioning a math teacher grinding on a guitar during math class. And growling the lessons.




Ryoute said:


> Good choice.
> [kamelot][/kamelot]


Kamelot you say???

[yt]ugSUQPX67u8[/yt]
Kamelot.


----------



## Demensa (May 19, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I've tried Psycroptic, but surprisingly, it's the lyrics that I don't like too much. Not a fan of the vocalist either. I'm not too big on politics being mixed into my metal.



Yeah, I've never been able to understand the lyrics, so it doesn't bother me. 
I've had instances where I've liked certain songs, but abandoned them once I realised what the lyrics were.

Anyhow, I used to listen to this and pretend I was so edgy and cool a while back. 
It's still pretty catchy, now that I come back to it.
[video=youtube;qllxmE8F8is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qllxmE8F8is[/video]
I was actually quite sad when I heard Jeff Hanneman passed away. I used to listen to Slayer quite a lot.


----------



## VGmaster9 (May 23, 2013)

Who would've thought that Slipknot sounded like this.

[video=youtube;Bwjblh5ymw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bwjblh5ymw8[/video]


----------



## Vukasin (May 23, 2013)

We need some more melodic death metal in here

[video=youtube;sZxsYwatTfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZxsYwatTfc[/video]


----------



## Em1l (May 24, 2013)

Melodeath eh?
[video=youtube;tJ5J3N4FcmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJ5J3N4FcmA[/video]


----------



## Demensa (May 25, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> In Flames





Em1l said:


> Scar Symmetry



Man, those are excellent choices!

[video=youtube;NUEE1vbVIvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUEE1vbVIvk[/video]


----------



## Em1l (May 25, 2013)

New Red Seas Fire music video - new album is really good and its free!! ( UK Prog metal)

[video=youtube;3qTQhm8QLBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qTQhm8QLBQ[/video]


----------



## VGmaster9 (May 25, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Man, those are excellent choices!



Here's another good one.

[video=youtube;AA6LqVfjMcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AA6LqVfjMcg[/video]


----------



## Demensa (May 26, 2013)

Em1l said:


> New Red Seas Fire music video - new album is really good and its free!! ( UK Prog metal)



I really dug their first release, so I'm looking forward to this! 
Downloading now.



VGmaster9 said:


> Here's another good one.



Carcass are one of those bands that keeps getting linked to me, but I never end up getting into them. 
They have a great, old-school sound though.

I was browsing my music library and happened upon this today. 
Quite catchy, and they have an absolutely huge sound...
[video=youtube;5hJJ9zI4dFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hJJ9zI4dFI[/video]


----------



## Em1l (May 29, 2013)

When it comes to Melodic Death Metal songs, I would say that either this or In Flames - Trigger would be my absolute favorites 
though it seems like they are going a bit downhill now; liked some songs off sounds of a playground fading eg. Where the Dead Ships Dwell
 but a lot of the album seemed very samey and not particularly memorable.

[video=youtube;6J8xf3nuCtw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J8xf3nuCtw[/video]


----------



## Demensa (May 30, 2013)

The new recording of Uneven Structure's '8' is out now...
It's pretty good in my opinion. It sounds much clearer and you can make out a lot more in the mix.
Some of it's been changed up as well, which is neat.
The original version is still great though. It just has a different flavour and a little more character in my opinion.
I'm interested to know your opinion Em1l, since I know you're a fan of them.

[video=youtube;W_JFdBsefqU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_JFdBsefqU[/video]


----------



## Em1l (May 30, 2013)

Demensa said:


> 8 EP



Yeah, i heard this a couple of days ago, sounds really good and all of  the songs flow really well, i wouldn't say that there are as many  amazing parts that really capture your attention like there were in  Februus eg. The Guitar riffs in Frost. Otherwise i would say that it is a  great EP. I cant really compare it to the original as I haven't heard  much of it.


----------



## Demensa (May 30, 2013)

Em1l said:


> Yeah, i heard this a couple of days ago, sounds really good and all of  the songs flow really well, i wouldn't say that there are as many  amazing parts that really capture your attention like there were in  Februus eg. The Guitar riffs in Frost. Otherwise i would say that it is a  great EP. I cant really compare it to the original as I haven't heard  much of it.



Yeah, Februus is one of the best releases in the genre in my opinion. 

If you ever want to check out the original...


----------



## Karabos (May 30, 2013)

Anyone into Between the buried and me? 

[video=youtube;q-lkR9ixsms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=q-lkR9ixsms#t=1081s[/video]

I absolutely love their latest album. Especially the song extremophile elite (18:01). I just love the Indian scale that they use and the sitar section in the middle of the song. There's also a bit of a call back to one of their previous songs from the parallax I: hypersleep dialouges during the sitar section. 
It's also interesting to note that since The Silent Circus (2003), there's been a massive story/theme that has been underlying their albums since then. It's kind of confusing, but there's a nice summary/analysis of the whole story done by this guy here http://www.heavyblogisheavy.com/201...es-the-parallax-part-ii-hypersleep-dialogues/
It's really interesting once you give it a good read through.


----------



## Em1l (May 30, 2013)

Karabos said:


> Anyone into Between the buried and me?



Yeah, Love these guys, saw them twice with Periphery supporting last year - pretty flawless live, gotta love Astral Body 

On another note, new In Flames video for 'Ropes' - what do you guys think?

[video=youtube;lDexCGGuIs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=lDexCGGuIs0[/video]


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 30, 2013)

Demensa said:


> The new recording of Uneven Structure's '8' is out now...
> It's pretty good in my opinion. It sounds much clearer and you can make out a lot more in the mix.
> Some of it's been changed up as well, which is neat.
> The original version is still great though. It just has a different flavour and a little more character in my opinion.
> ...



Datbass.

But seriously, why do some good or great bands choose a shitty vocalist? I could dig all 24 minutes of that video judging by the first 5 minutes, but they have this half-screamo-learning-to-metalcore vocalist that ruins it :C


----------



## Em1l (May 30, 2013)

I'd say their vocalist is ok, in what way do you mean leaning to metalcore?.....mixture of cleans and screaming?


----------



## Vukasin (May 30, 2013)

Em1l said:


> On another note, new In Flames video for 'Ropes' - what do you guys think?
> 
> [video=youtube;lDexCGGuIs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=lDexCGGuIs0[/video]


I like it, it's pretty excellent. I mean, the composition doesn't blow me away or anything, but it's enjoyable to listen to. The vocals are kinda shakey in the verse, but they're well done everywhere else. The people who mix and mastered the song did an amazing job too. Everything sounds so clean.



Lastdirewolf said:


> But seriously, why do some good or great bands choose a shitty vocalist? I could dig all 24 minutes of that video judging by the first 5 minutes, but they have this half-screamo-learning-to-metalcore vocalist that ruins it :C


I'm having trouble trying to see where you're coming from, to be honest. The vocalist is actually really good. His screaming vocals are really smooth and even, theres no gurgle-y or burp-y sound you get in really bad screamers. His clean vocals have some rasp and a lot of power behind them. He has good control and stays in key.

Perhaps you could explain a bit more?


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 31, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> I'm having trouble trying to see where you're coming from, to be honest. The vocalist is actually really good. His screaming vocals are really smooth and even, theres no gurgle-y or burp-y sound you get in really bad screamers. His clean vocals have some rasp and a lot of power behind them. He has good control and stays in key.
> 
> Perhaps you could explain a bit more?



'Smooth' just means he's doing a bit more in one breath, not necessarily 'good', just...longer. I don't really recall a gurgle-y or burp-y sound from any vocalist, but this one in particular sounds like he's in the middle of evolving from screamo vocals to metalcore - A baby step above just shouting 'wraaah-waaah, baaah-daaah woo-wrah-waaaah'. His clean vocals are mediocre, nothing really bad, but nothing to write home about either - His words are a bit unclear and his range isn't that dynamic. So you have dime-a-dozen harsh vocals combined with lackluster clean vocals, and I can't imagine the lyrics are great if everything else about him is 'meh'. Though the rest of the band is good.


----------



## Demensa (May 31, 2013)

Karabos said:


> Anyone into Between the buried and me?


Yeah I like them a fair amount. I'm not crazy about their music like many people seem to get, but I _have _bought most of their albums. Parallax II was a very solid album in my opinion.



Em1l said:


> pretty flawless live
> 
> On another note, new In Flames video for 'Ropes' - what do you guys think?
> 
> [video=youtube;lDexCGGuIs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=lDexCGGuIs0[/video]



When I saw them live, they were fantastic. Tommy's vocals were surprisingly good.
In Flames is good, but none of their music has really jumped out at me and I haven't really given them the time.

This video was pretty much the same: Good, but it was everything I expected and nothing more. 


Lastdirewolf said:


> 'Smooth' just means he's doing a bit more in one breath, not necessarily 'good', just...longer. I don't really recall a gurgle-y or burp-y sound from any vocalist, but this one in particular sounds like he's in the middle of evolving from screamo vocals to metalcore - A baby step above just shouting 'wraaah-waaah, baaah-daaah woo-wrah-waaaah'. His clean vocals are mediocre, nothing really bad, but nothing to write home about either - His words are a bit unclear and his range isn't that dynamic. So you have dime-a-dozen harsh vocals combined with lackluster clean vocals, and I can't imagine the lyrics are great if everything else about him is 'meh'. Though the rest of the band is good.



eh... I suppose it's just a personal preference. I actually like the vocalist a lot.
Remember, the message they're trying to send might be in the lyrics, but it's also inherent in the way they choose to deliver them.
That's just my opinion anyways. The original version has vocals from Daniel Ã„del (Vildhjarta) which I feel fit pretty well also.


----------



## VGmaster9 (May 31, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Datbass.
> 
> But seriously, why do some good or great bands choose a shitty vocalist? I could dig all 24 minutes of that video judging by the first 5 minutes, but they have this half-screamo-learning-to-metalcore vocalist that ruins it :C



The vocals sound more like Meshuggah to me, though the clean vocals are ok.

This is pretty good, has a more modern kind of feel.

[video=youtube;s0kk7EYjIa4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0kk7EYjIa4[/video]


----------



## Em1l (Jun 14, 2013)

One of my all time favorite bands; Karnivool just released their new song/video - i wouldn't say its as catchy as some of their previous stuff but its a grower.

[video=youtube;V_E5ae9ZTwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_E5ae9ZTwk[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jun 25, 2013)

OH MAN I CANNOT WAIT FOR "WRONGDOERS" TO COME OUT AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

[video=youtube;GxEXerW1cr4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GxEXerW1cr4[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Jun 25, 2013)

I grew up listening to speed metal bands like Anthrax and Helloween. I got into death metal & grindcore bands like Obituary, Morbid Angel, Carcass and Napalm Death later on. Nowadays, I listen to a LOT of My Dying Bride, Morgion, Mr Bungle and Faith No More (even though the last two bands aren't strictly metal.)


----------



## Demensa (Jun 26, 2013)

Namba said:


> OH MAN I CANNOT WAIT FOR "WRONGDOERS" TO COME OUT AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;GxEXerW1cr4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GxEXerW1cr4[/video]



Oh wow! Listen to that crushing mix!

I'm interested to see how much the new line up has changed their sound.
This song at least seems very heavy...


----------



## Namba (Jun 26, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Oh wow! Listen to that crushing mix!
> 
> I'm interested to see how much the new line up has changed their sound.
> This song at least seems very heavy...


Dude, I'm hoping it's better than Meridional. I mean, don't get me wrong it was a different approach and very good, but it didn't feel like Norma Jean at all.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 27, 2013)

Bumped into this yesterday when I was simply browsing music with cool album art. Sounds pretty good to my ears.
[video=youtube;BxsAIDrcEN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxsAIDrcEN0[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Jul 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;Fke-F2GYAOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fke-F2GYAOk[/video]

I know there's some fans of TesseracT here (right?), so I was wondering what your opinions of the new album are.
I had a listen last night and thought it was fantastic... even though I can't remember any of it. 
With all of those complex rhythmic patterns, Altered State seems to be one of those albums that needs a few listens for the experience to settle in.

I highly recommend it though. 
It certainly was not a letdown and I'd say it was on par with One.


----------



## Em1l (Jul 6, 2013)

Demensa said:


> [video=youtube;Fke-F2GYAOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fke-F2GYAOk[/video]
> 
> I know there's some fans of TesseracT here (right?), so I was wondering what your opinions of the new album are.
> I had a listen last night and thought it was fantastic... even though I can't remember any of it.
> ...



I'm absolutely loving the new album, damn shame i don't have the money to buy it at the moment, must have played the you tube stream at least ten times. Resist is probably my favorite.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 7, 2013)

I've been on a kick of metal covers of classical music, this one being my favorite so far.

[yt]MZuSaudKc68[/yt]


----------



## Em1l (Jul 8, 2013)

Fernin said:


> I've been on a kick of metal covers of classical music, this one being my favorite so far.



That's pretty damn awesome,

On a side note The Safety Fire has a new video up - discovered these guys when they supported Periphery and BTBAM last year and i was blown away (tech metal...i think)

[video=youtube;u05oes0x3is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u05oes0x3is[/video]

whadda you all think?


----------



## Demensa (Jul 11, 2013)

Em1l said:


> That's pretty damn awesome,
> 
> On a side note The Safety Fire has a new video up - discovered these guys when they supported Periphery and BTBAM last year and i was blown away (tech metal...i think)
> 
> ...



Wow! These guys are good!
I've heard their name tossed around, but I haven't given them a listen until now...

Nothing groundbreaking, very derivative of other bands in fact,  but still enjoyable.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 11, 2013)

This thread is in severe need of some Dimmu Borgir... Have three of my favorites.

Puritania, from the album Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia.
Lyrics: http://lyrics.wikia.com/Dimmu_Borgir:Puritania
[yt]GTPr3JxiSdc[/yt]

Eradication Instincts Defined, from the album Death Cult Armageddon. Most fans argue Progenies Of The Great Apocalypse is the best song on the album... I HEAVILY disagree.
Lyrics: http://lyrics.wikia.com/Dimmu_Borgir:Eradication_Instincts_Defined
[yt]9LCdsspCWFg[/yt]

Gateways, from the album Abrahadabra, for fans lagely considered either Dimmu's best, or worst album ever, there's not much in between when it comes to fan opinion in this one. Personally this is possibly one of my favorite songs in existence.
Lyrics: http://lyrics.wikia.com/Dimmu_Borgir:Gateways
[yt]Z0xZYmQfyWM[/yt]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 11, 2013)

[yt]b4hhTtrP9DM[/yt]

A recent fave of mine


----------



## Namba (Jul 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;sfhkXxmnYHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfhkXxmnYHc[/video]

1994 was a good year.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 12, 2013)

All-female dark symphonic metal band from Russia:

[yt]dFKEsJRUi2Y[/yt]


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;SO2poJAaE_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SO2poJAaE_I[/video]
I have no clue what this thread is about.. 
So here's Brocas Helm. I don't have similar metal tastes to most you guys so I pick this instead.
Everyone loves this.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;WMuVkS5EGyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMuVkS5EGyc[/video]


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 23, 2013)

Heh, Demon Burger.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 24, 2013)

I like A LOT of metal, but my favorite is NÃ¼ Metal.

After that, thrash metal and industrial


----------



## Namba (Jul 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;tzVcC0TAN8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzVcC0TAN8k[/video]

Man, I freaking love Mastodon.


----------



## Em1l (Jul 27, 2013)

I suppose they might not necessarily be metal anymore, but the new Karnivool album 'Asymmetry' has been out for a week now and its definitely my favorite album of the year so far. Apparently just reached No. 1 in the Australian charts.  

I strongly encourage anyone who isn't familiar with these guys to check them out!

[video=youtube;2TKC3jW6fzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TKC3jW6fzk[/video]


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 29, 2013)

i need a list of power metal must have

i got blind guardian and gamma ray


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 29, 2013)

I should have gone to Mayhem Festival, if I had any money. This lineup is impressive:

Rob Zombie
Five Finger Death Punch
Mastadon!!!
Machinehead
Children of Bodom!!!!!!
Battlecross
Amon Amarth
Emmure

As well as others.


When it was here there was a Beiber concert in another venue and I figured the metal heads should have made a detour, formed a mob, and burned the Beliebers to the ground. What better thing is metal good for than kicking autotuned pop shit's ass.


----------



## TheScarecrow (Jul 30, 2013)

I've seen a few bands in concert. My favorite by far was Eluveite, Wintersun, and Varg. This was after Time I(Wintersun) and Helvetios(Eluveite) came out. Though my favorite band will always be Sentenced, it makes me depressed knowing they will never get back together.


----------



## Valnyr (Aug 2, 2013)

I was so pissed I was not able to go to this year's Paganfest show. Probably the only year Einsiferum and Heidevolk will be on that tour for awhile.


----------



## Midnight_Amethyst (Aug 15, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> i need a list of power metal must have
> 
> i got blind guardian and gamma ray




I'm going to add LORD, Dungeon and Mystery to your list.
LORD and Dungeon are basically the same band with just a different name as of 2005 (LORD is the current one) and have played with Nightwish, Iced Earth, Megadeth and some other big names I can't remember right now.
Mystery is a young lot, about 15 and 16 years old with one album so far but its actually quite good and they have played most of the festivals in the US and Europe twice now.
All three are actually Australian power metal bands.

Here are some links if you want to have a look:



Spoiler: Dungeon - Paradise



[yt]6tSLXYAmIv8[/yt]





Spoiler: LORD - Set in Stone



[yt]obROiDOj37k[/yt]





Spoiler: Mystery - Raise your Fist



[yt]mlvunXPscJ0[/yt]



LORD actually has slight style changes in each album as does Dungeon so its worth hunting down a few albums and having a listen.

Bonus for lulz


Spoiler: LORD - On a night like this



[yt]A1i3cBS2kx8[/yt]


----------



## nureintier (Sep 1, 2013)

As a kid, my favorite band was Metallica. That was in the '80s, before they started to suck. After that I started listening to more black metal and stuff, Gorgoroth, Carpathian Forest, Darkthrone, Blodarv, Blodfest, Obtained Enslavement. I have had a printed black metal fanzine since 1995, but I'm pretty slow with getting issues out these days due to real life.  Also like some heavy metal such as Judas Priest or King Diamond.


----------



## Namba (Sep 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;vh2j33wD8pA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh2j33wD8pA[/video]

Holy crap this is pretty damn good.


----------



## Demensa (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't listen to a whole lot in this style, but this release is absolutely, positively, brutally delicious.

[video=youtube;3GX57vNH_3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GX57vNH_3w[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 14, 2013)

Favorite Bands + Albums:

*Black Sabbath*-Paranoid​*Iron Maiden*-Powerslave​*Mastodon*-Crack the Skye​*Megadeth*-Rust in Peace​*Metallica* (pre-Black)-Master of Puppets​*Pantera*-Cowboys from Hell​*System of a Down*-Toxicity​*The Sword*-Gods of the Earth​


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Sep 14, 2013)

\m/ \m/

So anybody gonna see A7X on tour?


----------



## Demensa (Sep 15, 2013)

Sioras F. Nightfire said:


> So anybody gonna see A7X on tour?



I might be going to see them at soundwave in Australia next year. I just hope they play some stuff from City of Evil and their self titled album.
I'm not a big fan of their latest two albums (Especially Hail to the King).


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Sep 15, 2013)

Demensa said:


> I might be going to see them at soundwave in Australia next year. I just hope they play some stuff from City of Evil and their self titled album.
> I'm not a big fan of their latest two albums (Especially Hail to the King).



Hail to the King... I want to give it a chance, I really do. I just think they could have done a lot better with this type of sound.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZUPXUSOOpAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUPXUSOOpAs[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Sep 15, 2013)

Sioras F. Nightfire said:


> Hail to the King... I want to give it a chance, I really do. I just think they could have done a lot better with this type of sound.



It's just too simple for my tastes. It's not bad music, I mean it's pretty solid metal, but it's not a style I enjoy as much.
Things just aren't the same without the Rev. It's the deviation from traditional styles in songs like 'A Little Piece of Heaven' and 'Sidewinder' that I really enjoy.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 15, 2013)

Sioras F. Nightfire said:


> Hail to the King... I want to give it a chance, I really do. I just think they could have done a lot better with this type of sound.



I haven't listened to the full album yet but the song hail to the king is pretty good


----------



## Conker (Sep 15, 2013)

Sioras F. Nightfire said:


> \m/ \m/
> 
> So anybody gonna see A7X on tour?


If they come to my area. They were  supposed to play a show a few months back, but ticket sales were too low so we got some garbage "your venue can't support what we want to do. Sorry" which is bullshit to an unholy degree.

But I've seen em twice and enjoyed both shows, so I'd like to see them again. 

I've listened to their newest album twice now, and I don't hate it, but I prefer their other stuff much more.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 19, 2013)

Because it be Sept 19, talk like ye sea-dog day, why not some ALESTORM!!! (sorry)

[yt]86InpTyB3mw[/yt]
[yt]N6ehVX2LXBQ[/yt]
[yt]jQxQKA7etZU[/yt]

And some Running wild...
[yt]oLGjrc8MKnc[/yt]


----------



## Irvingbat (Sep 20, 2013)

Judas Priest and rob zombie.


----------



## Demensa (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;dPAIYLK3HtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPAIYLK3HtI[/video]

Welp... I think it's heavy enough.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Sep 24, 2013)

Namba said:


> Napalm Death "Fear, Emptiness, Despair"
> 
> Holy crap this is pretty damn good.



I hate that record. I think that the "Greed Killing" EP & "Diatribes" are a million times better. I still have my cassette of "F.E.D." because it does have a couple of decent songs but most of it really sucks.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Sep 27, 2013)

Demensa said:


> [video=youtube;dPAIYLK3HtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPAIYLK3HtI[/video]
> 
> Welp... I think it's heavy enough.



What genre is that band?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 27, 2013)

As of right now, I don't have a favorite metal band (I'll listen to anything as long as the instruments aren't drowned out by growling), but I do love me some Buckethead. I have yet to find a guitarist who is as varied and skilled as he is (not counting his teacher), and holy crap does he know how to pump out albums. Sure, metal isn't the only thing Buckethead plays, but it might as well be. I saw him live in 2011 - words cannot describe what my ears heard that night, but it was damned glorious. 

I also went to the Big 4 Festival in 2010 (Anthrax, Megadeth, Slayer, and Metallica), but I got there late and missed out on Anthrax's show and half of Megadeth's. Kinda sucked getting there late, but it was still worth every penny.

Rammstein, System of a Down, and Drowning Pool are old favorites that I still listen to, for good reason.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 28, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> What genre is that band?



Deathcore if I remember right


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 9, 2013)

Some Nightwish "news":

http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/nightwish-announces-new-lineup/


----------



## Demensa (Oct 9, 2013)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Sure, metal isn't the only thing Buckethead plays, but it might as well be. I saw him live in 2011 - words cannot describe what my ears heard that night, but it was damned glorious.



Man, I've always wanted to see him live! 
Did he hand out toys to the audience?



SkyboundTerror said:


> and holy crap does he know how to pump out albums



I used to think this was a good thing, but after all of these pikes, I think I'd rather he take his time. 
I overdosed on Buckethead a while ago and I'm still tired of his stuff.

And for some metal:
[video=youtube;yZklXwJkoSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZklXwJkoSk[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Oct 9, 2013)

I found this recently, not particularly heavy, but neat. It's a metal remake of the theme for Sif, The Great Grey Wolf from Dark Souls. There's a reason the original song is very mournful sounding, as is this rather nice cover.

The Cover
[yt]zDX4zluXrXQ[/yt]

The Original
[yt]8tuWvGee4T0[/yt]


----------



## mralbinoelf (Oct 9, 2013)

Alice in Chains in first, SOAD second. Grunge and alternative metal. sadly I haven't been to a full fledged metal concert yet, and when some of my friends wants to invite me to go with them to a concert its either country ( I hate country with the exception of Johnny Cash), and rap/hip-hop ( Not as good as it used to be); I never have the time and money to go to one myself.


----------



## Namba (Oct 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;_gXp4hdd2pk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gXp4hdd2pk[/video]

This video just made me love this band even more.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 12, 2013)

In response to the A7X talk on the other page, I actually like Hail to the King. Maybe it's because I've been so disappointed with what they've come out with in the past few years, that this sounds good in comparison.


Anyone here a fan of Ghost (or Ghost BC)? I'm trying to get into them, I'm trying to like them, and I really don't. They're called "metal" but they sound more rock than metal. And I can't get over the fact the lead singer has such a high voice... I would expect him to have some deep evil voice and instead it's all a tenor or alto voice.



Sioras F. Nightfire said:


> Some Nightwish "news":
> 
> http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/nightwish-announces-new-lineup/


Oh hay they're changing lead singers again. Great. :/


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 12, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> In response to the A7X talk on the other page, I actually like Hail to the King. Maybe it's because I've been so disappointed with what they've come out with in the past few years, that this sounds good in comparison.



Definitely a minority opinion. Most A7X fans (myself included) praised S/T and Nightmare, but overall feel let down by Hail to the King. I'm not saying it's Super Collider bad, just a weak effort overall. Especially on the heels of landing somebody as ridiculously talented as Arin Ilejay.




> Anyone here a fan of Ghost (or Ghost BC)? I'm trying to get into them, I'm trying to like them, and I really don't. They're called "metal" but they sound more rock than metal. And I can't get over the fact the lead singer has such a high voice... I would expect him to have some deep evil voice and instead it's all a tenor or alto voice.



Watched a few tracks on YouTube after I heard they were gonna be touring with A7X. Not good, not bad, just meh. Sounds like they're going for a cross between doom metal and power metal but haven't quite figured out how to do it yet.




> Oh hay they're changing lead singers again. Great. :/



As much as I liked Anette, I've been sold on Floor Jansen since seeing one of her first shows with the band (OKC, 10-09-2012). Though there were a couple rough patches, I was still satisfied with her performance and can honestly say I'm anxious to see what she can do with Nightwish moving forward.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 20, 2013)

Sepultura is everything, thrash, death, groove, heavy, alternative, nÃ¼. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 20, 2013)

Brutal Death Time

[yt]hIJLVevVOlM[/yt]

[yt]xPk6DUrqwL0[/yt]

[yt]2HBVYc_IvGw[/yt]

[yt]WWB_CzWRJTI[/yt]


----------



## Jags (Oct 20, 2013)

Sioras F. Nightfire said:


> Definitely a minority opinion. Most A7X fans (myself included) praised S/T and Nightmare, but overall feel let down by Hail to the King. I'm not saying it's Super Collider bad, just a weak effort overall. Especially on the heels of landing somebody as ridiculously talented as Arin Ilejay.



Definitely this. The album starts so well, Shepard and Hail both being good songs. Apart from those the only other songs I'd say are really up to scratch are This Means War and Acid Rain. I especially dislike Planets - One of the worst chorus's I have every heard.


----------



## Meshytroid (Oct 20, 2013)

Oooooooh brutal death metal is awesome Gibby lol. Alot of material I enjoy in that style like Hour of Penance, Nile, Origin, Severed Savior, Decapitated...speaking of which what's your opinion on Decapitated? This album imo is the pinnacle of the style for me 
[video=youtube;w39lD283KEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w39lD283KEk[/video]
Also this year I'd say Katalepsy and Suffocation have killed it so far.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 21, 2013)

I prefer technical death metal
[video=youtube_share;u4jUGFAg2LA]http://youtu.be/u4jUGFAg2LA[/video]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 21, 2013)

Meshytroid said:


> Oooooooh brutal death metal is awesome Gibby lol. Alot of material I enjoy in that style like Hour of Penance, Nile, Origin, Severed Savior, Decapitated...speaking of which what's your opinion on Decapitated? This album imo is the pinnacle of the style for me
> [video=youtube;w39lD283KEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w39lD283KEk[/video]
> Also this year I'd say Katalepsy and Suffocation have killed it so far.



Oh shit, I like this album already

And I never really listened to Decapitated but I'd have to do so now.

And Katalepsy's Autopsychosis was great. I remember listening to Musick Brings Injuries and I thought it was alright, but Autopsychosis really stepped it up. Suffocation I also like, but I haven't listened to many of their albums. Pierced From Within is my fave so far, though.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 21, 2013)

Really digging this band. It's blacker than my coffee and heavier+slower than a StuG III
[video=youtube;9ukrrnFcC0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ukrrnFcC0s[/video]


----------



## Meshytroid (Oct 22, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Oh shit, I like this album already
> 
> And I never really listened to Decapitated but I'd have to do so now.
> 
> And Katalepsy's Autopsychosis was great. I remember listening to Musick Brings Injuries and I thought it was alright, but Autopsychosis really stepped it up. Suffocation I also like, but I haven't listened to many of their albums. Pierced From Within is my fave so far, though.



Wot. 
You haven't listened to Decap till now? Gotta say I'm a bit surprised, but in any case I'm glad I was able to shed some light on them for you! Winds of Creation is pretty much a flawless death metal record in my opinion and one of my favorite albums for sure. If you like that I would also strongly recommend you look into their album "Nihility" I think you'd really enjoy it as well 


I actually got into Katalepsy because of Autophsychosis. Glad I did too because... I mean friggin Amongst Phantom Worlds. Nuff said. 


I actually would say Decapitated and Suffocation are two of my favorite death metal bands even though I haven't heard every album by either band myself. Pierced is a godly record and it has my favorite Suffocation song on it too: Suspended in Tribulation. That song has so many good riffs that it's not even funny. I can't pick whether I like Pierced as a whole or their debut, Effigy of the Forgotten, more though. Probably Effigy by just a hair. Anyway their new album, Pinnacle of Bedlam is probably the best thing the band has done since the Despise the Sun EP or even Pierced so it's worth checking out if you want to listen to more of them too.  I think it's so good that it was even worth getting the vinyl copy I have of it heheh. 



Kitsune Cross said:


> I prefer technical death metal





Kitsune Cross said:


> (Le Necrophagist video)



Aaaaaah, Necrophagist!
I should get into my thoughts on them... which you don't have to read, bro.... because this is gonna be really really really long (as you can tell) but it's amazing how just your one mention of a band and it's style of playing death metal instigated a whole flurry of thoughts pertaining to it in my head that I wanna put down. 

ERRBODY TL;DR THIS AT YOUR LEISURE

I'll start by saying that I pretty much agree with the one statement you made in your post. I also find myself enjoying more "technical" death metal than the less complex variants because of at least a few principal reasons that I can pinpoint... 
A) Bands who can contribute more musical prowess in how fast they can play can make their songs more aggressive from playing blindingly fast tempos if that's what the music is intended for. I mean Origin is a perfect example of this. They play SO damn fast, and they sound mind-shatteringly intense because of it. 
B) Technicality in the sense of "a billion notes per second" can sometimes be used to embellish an underlying melody or motif if utilized properly. More on this in a while. 
C) Odd time signatures. Some bands in this style of death metal utilize them a lot. I can't get enough of them. Always a plus for me.

I also should say, though, that I personally think all of the bands I listed in my post with the Decapitated song "Origin, Severed Savior, Nile, Decap themselves, etc." can be classified as both complex and brutal death metal bands. There really isn't a clear cut line between what separates a "tech" death band from one that isn't... it's all up to how complex the listener finds the music to be. However, in many instances these days I don't find myself listening to music just because it's complicated or difficult for the performers to play. (There are some huge exceptions to this though, one of which I'll briefly get into although even it fulfills two of the three points I outlined) Usually I manage to find what I think is... and I fucking hate saying it this way but I can't think of any other way to put it... musical substance from those points I outlined up above to some extent when I listen to the more complex death metal bands that I enjoy a lot. 

There's a stigma these days that there's a bar that keeps being raised that progressive death metal bands have to strive towards in how difficult their songs are to play or how complex the arrangements are, and to a lot of songwriters that becomes the main focus... which I think can detract from the quality of the music. Some artists sit down and try to make as complicated music as possible just for the sake of complexity... and sometimes good songs can actually come from that! The band Trivium in the Shogun sessions were basically trying to show off the extent of their abilities in their guitar playing and wound up writing their most cohesive, most compositionally fleshed-out and enjoyable material that they haven't been able to top since then. On the other hand sometimes it can sound to me like what Devin Townsend would call "wankery," just noodling around with crazy stuff on your instruments to show off essentially without, either by accident or intent, any semblance of enjoyment because the structure of the music is on the technicality and sometimes I can't even enjoy any of the points that I made that make technicality enjoyable to me. 

Necrophagist is guilty of the latter to me just enough of the time from what I've listened to by them to where I don't enjoy them as much as other bands such as the death metal bands I've already listed. I must say, however, that for the most part I found the particular song you chose to post by them pretty good! Don't get me wrong here, I haven't been leading up to this point to say that I think Necrophagist are utter shit. I think they're alright, and I would be a fool to say that they didn't influence a ton of technical death metal bands that I really do enjoy. Certainly every member that's ever been in the band is insanely talented, too. Speaking of which, my favorite death metal act which you may be surprised to know I haven't even mentioned yet is actually a band that has two members who used to be involved in Necrophagist. 
You may have heard of them... the band Obscura. 

The thing about Obscura in comparison to Necrophagist for me is they incorporate more consonant melody (Probably one of the biggest reasons to be honest although I love dissonant melody as well and Obscura use that too) and more cohesive structure in their songwriting, while ALSO being one of the bands that is considered one of the "bar-raisers" for complex metal and incorporating every single thing about "technicality" that I find myself enjoying. They're also a band that, for the most part, doesn't care about being technical. They simply use their natural level (to them) of insanely skilled musicianship to write and play songs for the sake of the song (trying to convey different textures from different styles of music and different feelings through different types of note sequences). At least this is how Hannes, who is their drummer/primary songwriter, views it. You can hear him say that for himself in this interview in the first section and at about 5:40 in. There's some REALLY glitchy audio but you can pretty much get the same jist of it. http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xf...hannes-grossmann-and-christian-muenzner_music 

Interestingly Hannes and Christian (the lead guitarist) in this interview are the two former members of Necrophagist, though you may already know this Kitsune... if you're still reading XD Hannes said in another interview from what I can remember (which unfortunately I don't have a link to) that one of the main reasons why he and Christian left Necrophagist and joined Obscura is because they didn't have enough freedom to contribute compositionally in Necrophagist, and that Muhammed was very controlling. Obscura gave them more musical freedom to express themselves. I personally consider Hannes one of my favorite metal songwriters along with everyone else who writes music for Obscura... so to think that Muhammed was preventing Epitaph from being what I'm sure would be a more enjoyable record for me personally if Hannes and Christian had contributed to the writing irks me. So part of the reason I can't enjoy Necrophagist as much as I might like to is, I believe, purely on a sentimental level and I openly admit this. 

Regardless. That's my 50 bazillion cents on that. 

One more thing I want to say though. I mentioned above that there are exceptions to me not enjoying music simply because of it being "technical for the sake of technicality." I highly doubt any of you have heard of the band Hybrid. But if someone has please prove me wrong because that'd be awesome!
Hybrid are a band that, at least on the album I'm about to post a song from, legitimately during the writing process sat down and essentially said "Now let's try to write something complicated," which is basically what Hannes from Obscura and I both agree isn't the best approach to songwriting. But they made it work as far as I'm concerned. Oh god did they make it work. I adore this album. It took me a WHILE to get into it and for it to grow on me to such a great extent because it's extremely inaccessible but here's a good sample of how crazy they can get. 
[video=youtube;fN0xXETEdNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fN0xXETEdNE[/video]

Thus endeth my giant-ass post.


----------



## Demensa (Oct 22, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Really digging this band. It's blacker than my coffee and heavier+slower than a StuG III



I've been loving this album too! 
So groovy, and great to headbang to.

On a similar note, have you heard the new Vildhjarta? They're easily on par with Humanity's Last Breath in terms of heaviness, but it has a more dark/severe feel in my opinion. Also groovy.



Meshytroid said:


> giant-ass post.



In regards to your thoughts on music that's 'technical for the sake of technicality', I'd say that almost all bands that are technical write their music for reasons other than to be technical.
They might want a sound that's chaotic, or dissonant, or fast paced, or machine-like, etc. Some bands are super technical simply because they are decent musicians and like to make the most use of their talent in writing songs.
I guess it just boils down to people wanting to make music that sounds good. 

Speaking of bands with ridiculous technicality and complexity, I think Behold...The Arctopus is hilariously awesome. 
They aren't Tech-death though...

Anyways, I've never heard anything by Obscura before now, so I'm excited to get into some of their albums!  What little I've looked up on Youtube is great so far.
Do you have any album recommendations?


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 22, 2013)

Melodic Death Metal is where it's at

[video=youtube;CgRvvbqiNbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgRvvbqiNbU[/video]


----------



## Meshytroid (Oct 22, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> Melodic Death Metal is where it's at
> 
> Le Galaxy.


I wouldn't say Dethklok is one of my favorite "bands" but by god The Galaxy is without a doubt the best song that Brendan Small has written for the project. Great tune. Vid related. Favorite song (I think this is really progressive too) by favorite melodeath band right here. [video=youtube;fbD9ev7AzKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbD9ev7AzKU[/video]



Demensa said:


> In regards to your thoughts on music that's 'technical for the sake of technicality', I'd say that almost all bands that are technical write their music for reasons other than to be technical.
> They might want a sound that's chaotic, or dissonant, or fast paced, or machine-like, etc. Some bands are super technical simply because they are decent musicians and like to make the most use of their talent in writing songs.
> I guess it just boils down to people wanting to make music that sounds good.
> 
> ...


Lol. Love how you condensed everything I said into "giant ass post" XD But if I were you I would have done that too obviously. 
In any case that was actually one of the points I wanted to make. Alot of bands don't write technical music for the sake of being technical. SOME definitely do merely to show off though and that in some cases I can't really dig. Behold... the Arctopus's bassist and Origin's drummer are also currently in the band Gorguts (which is where Obscura got their namesake is from an eponymous Gorguts album). That new Gorguts album is fantastic from what I've heard if you wanna check that out too. 

But yeah dude with Obscura?... I mean you can't really go wrong with either of their two most recent records: Cosmogenesis and even more so Omnivium (best death metal evar). Virtually every single song on both records is masterful if you ask me. Definitely listen to both of those. Their recent demo compilation of promos/demos/covers they've done throughout their career entitled "Illegimitation" is amazing too.

On another note that you might be interested in, Obscura are waiting to work on their newest album next year while taking this year to focus on some of their side projects (This stuff is how they make their living so they can't put all their effort towards Obscura all the time) ONE OF those side projects is Hannes Grossmann's "Radial Covenant" debut solo album that he's currently crowdfunding on his indiegogo page. You can listen to most of the song "Aeon Illuminate" and listen to samples from other songs that will be on the record here and also donate towards the project if you're interested enough/able. I'm crazy enough about Hannes's music that I put in over $60 so I could get a private composing lesson with him lol... But I'd say at least check Aeon Illuminate.... because it's utter sex in musical form lol. http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-radial-covenant-solo-album


----------



## Demensa (Oct 23, 2013)

Meshytroid said:


> I wouldn't say Dethklok is one of my favorite "bands" but by god The Galaxy is without a doubt the best song that Brendan Small has written for the project. Great tune. Vid related. Favorite song (I think this is really progressive too) by favorite melodeath band right here.
> 
> Lol. Love how you condensed everything I said into "giant ass post" XD But if I were you I would have done that too obviously.
> In any case that was actually one of the points I wanted to make. Alot of bands don't write technical music for the sake of being technical. SOME definitely do merely to show off though and that in some cases I can't really dig. Behold... the Arctopus's bassist and Origin's drummer are also currently in the band Gorguts (which is where Obscura got their namesake is from an eponymous Gorguts album). That new Gorguts album is fantastic from what I've heard if you wanna check that out too.
> ...



Wow, that solo album sounds like it'll be awesome! I didn't realise that Grossmann was in Blotted Science as well, which I've enjoyed in the past.  The guests also look excellent.
I'll definitely check out the new Obscura and Gorguts once I have some spare time to catch up on my backlog.

On an unrelated note, the recent EP from Fallujah is fantastic. 
I haven't given it as much listening time as it probably deserves.
[video=youtube;QjyCb43f7tc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjyCb43f7tc[/video]


----------



## Conker (Oct 27, 2013)

Youtube showed me this today and I'm happy.

[yt]KmqgRAXygDg[/yt]


----------



## VGmaster9 (Oct 31, 2013)

Some good deathgrind

[video=youtube;vk5tBMDRIck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vk5tBMDRIck[/video]


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Nov 1, 2013)

^ Reminds me of classic Sepultura. Morbid Visions/Schizo era, that type of sound.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 2, 2013)

LATINOAMERICA!!!!
[video=youtube_share;4BX7WBiL6GY]http://youtu.be/4BX7WBiL6GY[/video]


----------



## VGmaster9 (Nov 5, 2013)

Who likes some Testament?

[video=youtube;zKvensWwgrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKvensWwgrw[/video]


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Nov 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;AZUGa1R5LSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZUGa1R5LSs[/video]


----------



## VGmaster9 (Nov 8, 2013)

Chainsaw Dissection is a pretty sick band. It's just one guy playing.

[video=youtube;1lRTZQicVyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lRTZQicVyM[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 13, 2013)

A month ago I was at an amusement park and heard what I never thought I'd hear at a major coaster park... symphonic metal (it was their Halloween season so maybe they thought it was halloweenish enough). I guessed (correctly I found out) that it was Within Temptation.

Fast forward to the last time I got gas and I heard this lady playing the exact same song at the gas station. I asked her about it. And I found out that not only was it really WT, but they came out with some new songs on a small EP (not a full album though).

Enjoy the Fallout video.
[yt]Dy6MpsDPKts[/yt]

I think the best part of this is having the original Nightwish singer in this as well. I still think she's the best out of all of them (but haven't really heard much of the new girl).

Still, props for a major amusement park rocking symphonic metal, and props to the lady at the gas station for reminding me to look the song up.


----------



## Namba (Nov 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;Vx6yLcKaitc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vx6yLcKaitc[/video]

There is hope for the band yet.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;UUXBCdt5IPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUXBCdt5IPg[/video]

Tool - Vicarous


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 14, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> [video=youtube;UUXBCdt5IPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUXBCdt5IPg[/video]
> 
> Tool - Vicarous



OMG bless you


----------



## Xevvy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ooh, a metal thread. Excellent, a place where I can post my tastes and get attacked for liking things people don't like and vice versa!

Nah, seriously though, my tastes are all over the place. I'm into lots of little genres, sub-genres, different styles and genre-hybrids. It'll take me all night to explain it, so I'll just slap a few songs that I love down and leave it at that, I think.

*Danzig - Her Black Wings*
_From Danzig II - Lucifuge, released in 1990. _
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTMccIouNok

*Avenged Sevenfold - Chapter Four
*_From Waking The Fallen, released in 2003. 
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=433S3tuuB94 
*
Trivium - Departure
*_From Ascendancy, released in 2005. 
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPVElxCdQ64

*Megadeth - Tornado of Souls
*_From Rust in Peace, released in 1990. 
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDRObDrnCDE

*Metallica - Creeping Death
*_From Ride the Lightning, released in 1984.
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXWq3f01e2U

*Dimmu Borgir - Gateways
*_From Abrahadabra, released in 2010.
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jw7yk8hm_0

*Dethklok - Crush the Industry
*_From Dethalbum III, released in 2012.
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2YnchvlxkM
*
Pantera - No Good (Attack The Radical)
*_From Vulgar Display of Power, released in 1992.
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnH65_zFh2Q

*Machine Head - Halo
*_From The Blackening, released in 2007.
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_z6npFKKS8
*
Lordi - The Night Of The Loving Dead
*_From The Arockalypse, released in 2005.
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kT2Bvpf-NFc

And we'll leave it at that, I think. Turns out, posting a bunch of songs I like also takes ages as I end up posting like 200,000. I'll no doubt be shot for liking some of this stuff, but hey, it is what it is. There's a lot of other stuff I'd love to post as well, like the mighty Ronnie James Dio, but I figure this post is big enough as it is.


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Nov 14, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> A month ago I was at an amusement park and heard what I never thought I'd hear at a major coaster park... symphonic metal (it was their Halloween season so maybe they thought it was halloweenish enough). I guessed (correctly I found out) that it was Within Temptation.
> 
> Fast forward to the last time I got gas and I heard this lady playing the exact same song at the gas station. I asked her about it. And I found out that not only was it really WT, but they came out with some new songs on a small EP (not a full album though).
> 
> ...



Good track. Think they could have done a tad better, but overall it was much better than what I would expect from such a collaboration.



Xevvy said:


> Ooh, a metal thread. Excellent, a place where I can post my tastes and get attacked for liking things people don't like and vice versa!
> 
> Nah, seriously though, my tastes are all over the place. I'm into lots of little genres, sub-genres, different styles and genre-hybrids. It'll take me all night to explain it, so I'll just slap a few songs that I love down and leave it at that, I think.
> 
> ...



I approve of these. Especially old-school A7X and 'Deth \m/


----------



## Demensa (Nov 15, 2013)

Sioras F. Nightfire said:


> [video=youtube;AZUGa1R5LSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZUGa1R5LSs[/video]



Man, Jihad is probably my favourite Slayer song, out of their new-ish material.

In other news, the new Ovid's Withering album came out, and it's absolutely fantastic.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Nov 16, 2013)

I dunno about you guys but I really like Five Finger Death Punch.

[video=youtube;owbt1_slgN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owbt1_slgN4[/video]


----------



## Xevvy (Nov 16, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> I dunno about you guys but I really like Five Finger Death Punch.



And I. Not so hot on their newer stuff, but their first two albums were insane.


----------



## Magick (Nov 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;9esVT9YzKxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9esVT9YzKxI[/video]


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 19, 2013)

And I remember when OZZY was just starting out.


----------



## Winter (Nov 21, 2013)

The best new song I've heard in quite a while.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWuGTYiQs8U


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 21, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> And I remember when OZZY was just starting out.



That's really interesting, when I was born ozzy was already OZZY


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 29, 2013)

[yt]P8_gWjC9k40[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 29, 2013)

Listening to this amazing album, Cliff is fucking God.


----------



## Xevvy (Nov 30, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Listening to this amazing album, Cliff is fucking God.



Definitely. The album was a masterpiece, and Cliff was awesome. 

And so was this handsome devil.

[video=youtube;FGGBnWtdQM0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGGBnWtdQM0[/video]


----------



## Jags (Dec 1, 2013)

Perhaps the heaviest song of all time?

[video=youtube;9LjbMVXj0F8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LjbMVXj0F8[/video]

Proof that you don't need Drop A and open string riffs to make a song heavy, certainly.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 1, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Perhaps the heaviest song of all time?
> 
> Proof that you don't need Drop A and open string riffs to make a song heavy, certainly.



This song is heavier!
[video=youtube_share;tsLkL8DTHeg]http://youtu.be/tsLkL8DTHeg[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;Nxgtk_3qwXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nxgtk_3qwXw[/video]

My personal favorite Sabbath song.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 1, 2013)

Black Sabbath thread? This is my favorite black sabbath song
[video=youtube_share;9rihpED_obk]http://youtu.be/9rihpED_obk[/video]


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh god, lately I've been in the mood for so much Summoning worship.

Caladan Brood - Book Of The Fallen
[video=youtube;mjIu6ZoyUwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjIu6ZoyUwg[/video]

Emyn Muil - Turin, Sun Of Hurin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2czBM83pH0


----------



## Demensa (Dec 4, 2013)

Sometimes, words completely fail me.
[video=youtube;bkdODLubcLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkdODLubcLg[/video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 12, 2013)

This thread needs a little CHRISTMAS METAL

[yt]13-EfdXTg2M[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 13, 2013)

ROOOOOOOOOOOTS! BLOODY ROOOOOOOOOOTS!!
 [video=youtube_share;F_6IjeprfEs]http://youtu.be/F_6IjeprfEs[/video]


----------



## pigscale (Dec 13, 2013)

Is no one going to mention OTEP or...


----------



## Winter (Dec 13, 2013)

Did someone say christmas metal?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjQ93Aj9370

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a5fHMlb4V0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JsVq259RQg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH9bqWDlexI


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;qTJJv9FGv1I]http://youtu.be/qTJJv9FGv1I[/video]


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 23, 2013)

pigscale said:


> Is no one going to mention OTEP or...



You mean Opeth? Pretty sure they were mentioned


----------



## Demensa (Dec 23, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> You mean Opeth? Pretty sure they were mentioned



I believe it's these guys.

Judging from this video, I think I prefer Opeth XD


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 24, 2013)

Demensa said:


> I believe it's these guys.
> 
> Judging from this video, I think I prefer Opeth XD




Wow I liked it! Definitly in the list of listen more of


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 24, 2013)

Demensa said:


> I believe it's these guys.
> 
> Judging from this video, I think I prefer Opeth XD



I was not-so-secretly trying to introduce them to way better music :C


----------



## Leonide (Dec 30, 2013)

Demensa said:


> I believe it's these guys.
> 
> Judging from this video, I think I prefer Opeth XD



wow, they're pretty good. finally i find a female lead i can really get behind (lol?). there is Halestorm, but that's not heavy enough for my tasts. even though lizzy hale is awesome.

i usually stick to Gojira, Bathory, Death, Celtic Frost... any Death/Viking/Black metal, or extreme metal that is awesome, and doesn't suck.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 30, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I was not-so-secretly trying to introduce them to way better music :C



But everybody already knows who Opeth are, atleast they should...


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 30, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> But everybody already knows who Opeth are, atleast they should...



They're a bit overrated in my opinion, but worth at least a listen now and then.


----------



## FocusedXMind (Jan 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;NJQMaETw2QA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJQMaETw2QA[/video]
new Lich King song, as part of their Lichmas tradition
I think it's pretty rad


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 15, 2014)

Dream Theater doing nÃ¼ metal is glorious, heavy as fuck. Is there something like progressive nÃ¼ metal? Apart from mudvayne
[video=youtube_share;KJta8qGNnXw]http://youtu.be/KJta8qGNnXw[/video]


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;2_tHlIdiPqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_tHlIdiPqE[/video]

I caught wind of them as "alt metal" with their newest album titled "HistÃ³rias e Bicicletas", and had no idea what to expect. "Alt" is not a genre to me. I was pleasantly surprised, but I don't think I'll buy in. Worth a share though, for all those Portuguese rock band lovers.


----------



## KyryK (Jan 29, 2014)

In my capacity as random humanoid that you've never heard of i do declare that this thread needs more doom metal.

[video=youtube;yLA7w3E6IYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLA7w3E6IYs[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 10, 2014)

YOU GOTTA BRING THE FUCKING BEAT BACK YOU SUCKER!
[video=youtube_share;N08hvOQ4qGE]http://youtu.be/N08hvOQ4qGE[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 10, 2014)

I like Toxic Holocaust.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 10, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> YOU GOTTA BRING THE FUCKING BEAT BACK YOU SUCKER!
> [video=youtube_share;N08hvOQ4qGE]http://youtu.be/N08hvOQ4qGE[/video]



You laugh now, but they are actually getting back together for another album.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 10, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> You laugh now, but they are actually getting back together for another album.



Yea, Stampede Of The Disco Elephants, without DJ lethal, and with lil wayne as the producer, I don't know what to expect, tragic.


__________________________________________________



This is one of my favorites, of the few with double kick on metallica
[video=youtube_share;v6kb5fvv6_A]http://youtu.be/v6kb5fvv6_A[/video]


----------



## Inignem (Feb 17, 2014)

http://youtu.be/rrwWBFp91U0

The best metal bassist in the world. Also he uses a fretless six chord bass, implying he has absolute pitch.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 21, 2014)

Sick song

[video=youtube;_e4MpnWSnac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_e4MpnWSnac[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 21, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Yea, Stampede Of The Disco Elephants, without DJ lethal, and with lil wayne as the producer, I don't know what to expect, tragic.
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________
> ...




Never really liked Limp Bizkit, but then again the whole "Nu Metal/Rap-rock" thing never really clicked for me, aside from "Supercharger" from Machine Head (not so much The Burning Red though, even though the lyrical content on that album was deep as fuck)...but then again I'm a freak for never getting into A7X either.

As to Metallica, the older songs where Lars actually tried to be  thrash metal drummer were awesome,but now he's gotten to the point where he won't even play the double kick parts in "One" live anymore. It's sad...and don't give me that "he's getting old" stuff because Dave Lombardo is only two years younger than Lars and can still nail shit like "War Ensemble" and "Angel of Death" live and to album speed, or at least he could until Slayer fired him >: (


----------



## Conker (Feb 22, 2014)

I recently learned of the band Iced Earth and wonder how that's possible. Saw their new album at a Best Buy and went "that's cool album art. I want to listen to a band that has album art that cool" and I'll be damned, I judged a book by its cover and it worked!

My life is also currently filled with Powerwolf because <3


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 23, 2014)

The only album I ever bought based solely on the album art was "Come Clarity" by In Flames, but can you blame me?


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Feb 23, 2014)

I finally checked out the new Carcass CD. It's good but it's not as good as the first 4 records, (not that I expected it to be.) It's still a million times better than "Swansong", though. I also checked out the 2 newer Autopsy CD's. Those are fantastic. I heard that they have another one coming out very soon. I will certainly be looking forward to that one.


----------



## Conker (Feb 23, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> The only album I ever bought based solely on the album art was "Come Clarity" by In Flames, but can you blame me?



Not at all. That album art is so badass I want to buy it


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 24, 2014)

it's actually not a bad album either, not quite as heavy as the earlier stuff, but well written and some of those songs just stick in your head soooo bad. Case in point: this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33W_gyP1pQo


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 24, 2014)

Me being a punkfag and all, Children of Bodom still tickles my nut. Such amazing drum and guitar work.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 24, 2014)

I just love Melodic Death Metal in general, I really don't know why.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 24, 2014)

Cuz it shows what guitars can really do


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 24, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Cuz it shows what guitars can really do


And how far metal can go when the musicians know musical theory.

Case and point, Dethklok.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 28, 2014)

Nice music video

[video=youtube;eBVrIlV5HxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBVrIlV5HxE[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 2, 2014)

This band, this fucking band
[video=youtube_share;Xw-m4jEY-Ns]http://youtu.be/Xw-m4jEY-Ns[/video]
Is amazing.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;-coa74E-9-w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-coa74E-9-w[/video]

This band is my current kick - Prog/Atmospheric black metal.  It's been raining a lot in California (finally), and this band just sets the perfect doomy/atmospheric tone. Not a lot of vocals on the album of theirs I have, but it's just enough to jam to, though easy enough to chill out and watch the rain to it.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 5, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> This band is my current kick - Prog/Atmospheric black metal.  It's been raining a lot in California (finally), and this band just sets the perfect doomy/atmospheric tone. Not a lot of vocals on the album of theirs I have, but it's just enough to jam to, though easy enough to chill out and watch the rain to it.



Video link is bad.

Anyway, here's some truly dark death metal.

[video=youtube;eZ3q9O3HVcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZ3q9O3HVcU[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Mar 5, 2014)

I can't get enough of this album, it's as close to perfect as it gets and it's so fun to play along to.

[video=youtube;84_z8uh9jes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84_z8uh9jes[/video]


----------



## kumiko (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm not super super into metal, I like it a lot though. Just kinda depends on my mood as with most genres  

Since this thread is about metal...Random stuff I find kinda comical/badass...
Some of you may have heard of this but apparently there's this japanese idol pop/death metal fusion group...the main members are 14-16...I should stop talking and just leave this here (btw, this was shown to me by my english teacher) 

1:50 though. 
[video=youtube;cK3NMZAUKGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK3NMZAUKGw&amp;feature=youtu.be&amp;t=1m34s[/video]


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 5, 2014)

kumiko said:


> I'm not super super into metal, I like it a lot though. Just kinda depends on my mood as with most genres
> 
> Since this thread is about metal...Random stuff I find kinda comical/badass...
> Some of you may have heard of this but apparently there's this japanese idol pop/death metal fusion group...the main members are 14-16...I should stop talking and just leave this here (btw, this was shown to me by my english teacher)
> ...



I actually have a weird place for Babymetal - Dunno exactly how to define them, but they are intriguing nonetheless, industrial plays a big part yet there is something more to it. The few songs I've heard, I've liked though.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 6, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyZTqzZFtG8

Been on a huge MH kick as of late, might have to do with the fact that there's a new album in the works soon, and I'm really interested to see what kind of direction they'll go in without Adam Duce.

That and I still can't seem to get excited about new material from Slayer...I know that Gary Holt has some serious chops, but Slayer without Hanneman just doesn't seem right...I miss you Jeff


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 6, 2014)

VGmaster9 said:


> Video link is bad.
> 
> Anyway, here's some truly dark death metal.
> 
> [video=youtube;eZ3q9O3HVcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZ3q9O3HVcU[/video]



Ooh, I love that band. Do you know of Portal? They share the same members, and are another death metal band just as dark as this, though more on the experimental side.

Here's another awesome dark song, by one of my favorite black metal bands:

[yt]DgGh2J1jyGI[/yt]


----------



## Troj (Mar 7, 2014)

Is System of a Down metal? Because I ADORE System of a Down.

Also enjoy Powerwolf, and, of course, Dethklok.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 7, 2014)

Troj said:


> Is System of a Down metal? Because I ADORE System of a Down.
> 
> Also enjoy Powerwolf, and, of course, Dethklok.



Early SOAD is ehh..._kinda _metal to a loose extent, with Mezmerize/Hypnotize though, they leaned closer to hard/pop rock. Their first few albums were some of my favourites in middle school. 

Dethklok is hilariously and awfully good, if that's even a thing.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 7, 2014)

Troj said:


> Is System of a Down metal? Because I ADORE System of a Down.
> 
> Also enjoy Powerwolf, and, of course, Dethklok.



Up to "Toxicity" I'd say yes, after that they got bit pretty hard by the radio-play bug.

And who doesn't love Dethklok?


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 7, 2014)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> Ooh, I love that band. Do you know of Portal? They share the same members, and are another death metal band just as dark as this, though more on the experimental side.
> 
> Here's another awesome dark song, by one of my favorite black metal bands:
> 
> [yt]DgGh2J1jyGI[/yt]



I listened to Portal soon after hearing these guys, really great stuff. There's so many ideas to be had within the metal genres.


----------



## Winter (Mar 8, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> I can't get enough of this album, it's as close to perfect as it gets and it's so fun to play along to.



Have you listened any to Triptykon? Their sound has developed pretty much out of the Monotheist album.

[video=youtube;9hqsGPxZ_VQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hqsGPxZ_VQ[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Mar 10, 2014)

Winter said:


> Have you listened any to Triptykon? Their sound has developed pretty much out of the Monotheist album.



Yeah man, Triptykon are amazing. Eparistera Daimones is on the top of my list of albums to get.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Mar 15, 2014)

Jamming to Autopsy's "Macabre Eternal" CD. It arrived today. Yeah, I'm a little late to the party on this particular record, but that's the way that it goes sometimes. I had been playing the hell out of it on Spotify, but I really wanted a physical copy so I could blare it on my stereo. Also, I can now rip it and put these tracks on my MP3 player with the rest of the stuff in the "Autopsy" section. Plus, I can crank "Sadistic Gratification" on an endless loop over the PA at the Noisefest that I am putting on in November.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 17, 2014)

I gotta say that this song doesn't sound too bad.

[video=youtube;KWctJDJ-HGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWctJDJ-HGI[/video]


----------



## Conker (Mar 17, 2014)

Troj said:


> Also enjoy Powerwolf, and, of course, Dethklok.


I adore the shit out of Powerwolf. Fuckin hell do I love their music.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 21, 2014)

Brutal? Oh you must be talking about this band
[video=youtube_share;MXSHnam0ezs]http://youtu.be/MXSHnam0ezs[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 21, 2014)

or perhaps this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfVvAZWjNIU

or,of course, the most brutal band in the history of brutals :V

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1Pily0uyLs


----------



## Saylor (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;e5L7GyZeazM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5L7GyZeazM[/video]

If you liked that, then check these two out. 

First is Metallica with Cliff Burton playing For Whom the Bell Tolls live. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdlQyNe_9tE 

Second is Anal Cunt doing a cover of Gloves of Metal (originally by Manowar) with the lead singer from Pantera Phil Anselmo on backing vocals. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsD7PUspbK0


----------



## Winter (Mar 21, 2014)

Anyone for instrumentals?

Windham Hell - Crepusculum

Yngwie Malmsteen - Little Savage

Dorn - VerhÃ¤ngnis

Candlemass - Into the Unfathomed Tower

Al-Namrood - Estahalat al Harb


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh hey, my Ashes of the Wake CD by Lamb of God got here today. I'm pretty happy about that, even if it took a week to reach me despite the fact that the seller lives no more than two and a half hours away.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 22, 2014)

Wolveon said:


> Oh hey, my Ashes of the Wake CD by Lamb of God got here today. I'm pretty happy about that, even if it took a week to reach me despite the fact that the seller lives no more than two and a half hours away.



That's easily one of LoG's best albums, surpassed only by As The Palaces Burn, with Sacrament as a close 3rd. Sad that it took so long to show up, I've ordered albums directly from European bands that showed up quicker >_>


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 23, 2014)

Genius in every possible way, this guys just go further
[video=youtube_share;CMlt_bkxeyc]http://youtu.be/CMlt_bkxeyc[/video]
This album is pure gold and everybody should listen to it


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 23, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Genius in every possible way, this guys just go further
> [video=youtube_share;CMlt_bkxeyc]http://youtu.be/CMlt_bkxeyc[/video]
> This album is pure gold and everybody should listen to it



Yes. That and Pitch Black Progress are my favorite albums by them.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 23, 2014)

Some Argentinian brutality
[video=youtube_share;4BX7WBiL6GY]http://youtu.be/4BX7WBiL6GY[/video]


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;rdNYC42VBFU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdNYC42VBFU[/video]

This band has been my new favourite. They blend Eastern instruments and Power elements in seamlessly to some blackened death metal.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm sad.... The lead singer from GWAR died. My friend said he saw them once and he said the show was INSANE! When they opened the show, they had a giant penis on stage and then they had a guy wielding a giant gladiator sword and then they chopped the penis in half and it started spurting blood all onto the mosh-pit while the whole band just started SHREDDING the fuck out. The singer then started screaming into the mic as the crowd just got covered with blood. I'm gonna go ahead and say this could be NSFW: [video=youtube;6VP6ekEbW_4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VP6ekEbW_4[/video]
RIP Dave Brockie


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 24, 2014)

Saylor said:


> I'm sad.... The lead singer from GWAR died. My friend said he saw them once and he said the show was INSANE! When they opened the show, they had a giant penis on stage and then they had a guy wielding a giant gladiator sword and then they chopped the penis in half and it started spurting blood all onto the mosh-pit while the whole band just started SHREDDING the fuck out. The singer then started screaming into the mic as the crowd just got covered with blood. I'm gonna go ahead and say this could be NSFW: [video=youtube;6VP6ekEbW_4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VP6ekEbW_4[/video]
> RIP Dave Brockie



I never really got into them, but I got mad respect for going on like 25-30 years, plus their sheer stage and community presence. I hope they can keep on trooping.


----------



## RabidLynx (Mar 24, 2014)

I love early SOAD.

Of course, I love all SOAD, but this is a _metal_ thread.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 25, 2014)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> Yes. That and Pitch Black Progress are my favorite albums by them.



They kinda went downhill after Christian Alvestam left the band...that guy's vocal range was just un-fucking-believable...they needed to hire TWO vocalists to replace him,for God's sake!!!

But I still idolize Per Nilsson.

Back on topic:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NY3A2RIaUs


----------



## Inignem (Mar 25, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;xdagwr0NwcE]http://youtu.be/xdagwr0NwcE[/video]

Now that is a bit brutal, but not the most brutal stuff. Infernal War, Polish blackened death metal.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 26, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> I love early SOAD.
> 
> Of course, I love all SOAD, but this is a _metal_ thread.



Alt metal, I don't know why people makes such a big deal about what's metal and what's not, there is not such a thing as pure heavy metal beside black sabbath, not even iron maiden or judas priest, from the moment metal was created it had been changing to the point we now have over 10^99 sub-genres and a lot of retards fighting over the internet about what is not metal

YOU, DENSE MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;pFIDFsfa3F4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFIDFsfa3F4[/video]

This sounds pretty nice, except for the vocals (I'm not an avid Aborted listener, but I'm pretty sure he's using inhales, right? Can't stand 'em). I'm still pretty interested in hearing some more from this album.


----------



## Inignem (Mar 26, 2014)

Wolveon said:


> This sounds pretty nice, except for the vocals (I'm not an avid Aborted listener, but I'm pretty sure he's using inhales, right? Can't stand 'em). I'm still pretty interested in hearing some more from this album.



Aborted's vocals are kind of fake and over produced. Deicide on the other hand, has authentic vocals.


[video=youtube_share;TqaoHsC07Is]http://youtu.be/TqaoHsC07Is[/video]


----------



## RabidLynx (Mar 26, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Alt metal, I don't know why people makes such a big deal about what's metal and what's not, there is not such a thing as pure heavy metal beside black sabbath, not even iron maiden or judas priest, from the moment metal was created it had been changing to the point we now have over 10^99 sub-genres and a lot of retards fighting over the internet about what is not metal
> 
> YOU, DENSE MOTHERFUCKER



well okay then. 

But I do believe there is a line between rock and metal. SOAD isn't really rock though, I will agree that the later albums can be seen as metal. However if you listen to the earlier albums and compare it to the later albums you will see a difference. Every band changes, which is expected because music itself is going to change, and what the definition of metal is will change as well. So yeah I guess I am too judgmental about this kind of stuff.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 26, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Alt metal, I don't know why people makes such a big deal about what's metal and what's not



Yeah, a lot of people argue for this whole "just throw genres out" thing (mostly Core fans), but that is infeasible at best, and pointless at worst. It's funny too, because they generally don't apply this logic to anything else. It sounds snobbish to explain _why_ we shouldn't throw genres out nowadays as well, so it's quite the double-edge sword.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 26, 2014)

Does metal even have a definition? How do you describe metal


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 26, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Alt metal, I don't know why people makes such a big deal about what's metal and what's not


Because metal heads are elitist as fuck.

Not as much as people who listen to jazz, but close.


----------



## KyryK (Mar 27, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Does metal even have a definition? How do you describe metal



From the oxford english dictionary:

Heavy Metal.

Fig.1
A disease that turns anyone that's been infected by it into slavering morons that are obsessed with being "Troo" and "Kvlt". Symptoms of the disease include developing bizzare tics that the infected call "headbanging" and "throwing the horns" (sometimes the tics are so severe that permanant damage can occur), talking in an incomprehensible and downright frightning manner that doctors have termed "Death growls" so called because by the time patients display this symptom they are clinically braindead, an inability to wear anything other than black caused by an extreme intolerance to vibrant colour and an uncontrollable desire to grow their hair down to their asses. The disease is thought to be incurable.

Fig.2
Fucking heavy, now shut up and bang your head.

[video=youtube;IFLj1WFJmMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFLj1WFJmMA[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 28, 2014)

This is the best Metallica album, it is the first album after Cliff died and Hetfield is furious, all the lyrics are really serious and mature, this album is full anger and it express with an excellent emphasis. This is pure thrash and the realest thing Metallica has ever done. Rest In Peace Cliff Burton


----------



## KyryK (Mar 28, 2014)

Goddamn i finally got around to listening to Pantheist, these guys are amazing.

[video=youtube;PfgFLTyzPyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfgFLTyzPyk[/video]


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Apr 3, 2014)

Okay, so the lineup for Mayhem looks fucking awesome this year. Yeah, there's a few dud bands, but when that happens I just go get a beer and mingle with the crowd for most of their set.

http://rockstarmayhemfest.com/bands


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 3, 2014)

I was actually a little disappointed with the Mayhem lineup this year. Never been much a fan of A7X, and their more recent stuff just really disappointed me...but I still might go for Cannibal Corpse, Trivium and Mushroomhead, possibly even Korn, if they stick to the older stuff...then again I went last year just for Machine Head.

But 2012 was the greatest Mayhem Festival ever...come on, how can you top Anthrax, Motorhead, Slayer and Slipknot?that may be the whole reason I find this year's lineup disappointing...2012 set the bar so fucking high!!!


----------



## Conker (Apr 3, 2014)

So. Awhile back someone posted a Babymetal song somewhere on this site and it may have been in this thread.

Either way, they have a full album out now.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKfp9aKu1Mo

I don't. I don't know if I want or not. Like, I kinda do, but I'm still not sure.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 3, 2014)

Conker said:


> So. Awhile back someone posted a Babymetal song somewhere on this site and it may have been in this thread.
> 
> Either way, they have a full album out now.
> 
> ...



I think it was me the posted it, but I totally agree. I'm not sure if I like it or not, it's somewhat entrancing, but it didn't totally blow me out of the water - Dunno if it's worth 15 bucks!


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 3, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I think it was me the posted it, but I totally agree. I'm not sure if I like it or not, it's somewhat entrancing, but it didn't totally blow me out of the water - Dunno if it's worth 15 bucks!


I don't personally see the appeal without the visual gimmick of having young ones rockin the fuck out.
Without video I think it has less charm.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 3, 2014)

Conker said:


> So. Awhile back someone posted a Babymetal song somewhere on this site and it may have been in this thread.
> 
> Either way, they have a full album out now.
> 
> ...


I've been listening to Babymetal ever since that song was posted, haha. This band is right up my alley.

Heavy and thrash-y mixed with melodic and dance-y choruses with a good mix of harsh and clean vocals.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 3, 2014)

Just gonna leave this here for y'll motherfuckers hungry for thrash
[video=youtube_share;ddA_NEm6nbc]http://youtu.be/ddA_NEm6nbc[/video]


----------



## Winter (Apr 4, 2014)

Do you like it when a song lasts for a little while? Here are some of my favourite 10+ min songs.

Triptykon - Goetia

Abstrakt Algebra - Who What Where When

Therion - Adulruna Rediviva

Reverend Bizarre - Sodoma Sunrise

Iron Maiden - Rime of the Ancient Mariner


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 4, 2014)

Long songs you say? I'll throw these two in the mix then:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHCeoEWwVYM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4HdLdaG78Y

and these two are a little under 10 minutes, but amazing none the less (can you tell I LOVE The Blackening yet?)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BsRTIH_zic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sj3lgRC7iA


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 4, 2014)

Sniperfreak is now on my cool list.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 4, 2014)

Long you say? I present you Dream Theater

http://youtu.be/pGxPP14UDaU

http://youtu.be/ZVMIk3xYaYo


----------



## Conker (Apr 5, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> I don't personally see the appeal without the visual gimmick of having young ones rockin the fuck out.
> Without video I think it has less charm.


That's true to an extent. I like some of the vocal melodies, even if I can't understand the words. First song on the album has some really bitchen guitar to it as well. 

It's just. I dunno. Something so stupid strange about it.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 5, 2014)

Long songs? Bitch please.

[yt]PrmBnN7aQ9s[/yt]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 6, 2014)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> Long songs? Bitch please.
> 
> [yt]PrmBnN7aQ9s[/yt]



omg wtf hahhahahah


----------



## Xevvy (Apr 6, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> and these two are a little under 10 minutes, but amazing none the less (can you tell I LOVE The Blackening yet?



The Blackening is fucking excellent. Anyone who disagrees should be lynched.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 6, 2014)

The only problem I have with it: after seeing them live half a dozen times, I find my brain subconsciously  editing the phrase "Head bang mother fucker!" into a few songs, and "Mister Phil Demmel on the lead guitar!" right before the solo in "Halo", but that's cool with me.


----------



## Xevvy (Apr 6, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> The only problem I have with it: after seeing them live half a dozen times, I find my brain subconsciously  editing the phrase "Head bang mother fucker!" into a few songs, and "Mister Phil Demmel on the lead guitar!" right before the solo in "Halo", but that's cool with me.



I haven't seen them live. I want to, but they don't really come out my way often. 

I need to get outta this place damnit.


----------



## KyryK (Apr 9, 2014)

Xevvy said:


> The Blackening is fucking excellent. Anyone who disagrees should be lynched.



Looks like you'll have to find a noose. I've never liked machine head, mostly because of Robb Flynn's singing. It's just...shit.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 9, 2014)

SAY WHAT!?!? I love Robb's voice. it has the perfect level of snarl and gravelly-ness.

Relevant, totally non-metal link:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2DlueFfxuU

always kinda reminded me of Phil Anselmo, especially the older stuff.


----------



## KyryK (Apr 9, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> SAY WHAT!?!? I love Robb's voice. it has the perfect level of snarl and gravelly-ness.
> 
> Relevant, totally non-metal link:
> 
> ...



That was actually quite good. It's his harsher stuff like the vocals on Davidian or Aesthetics of Hate that i can't stand.


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 14, 2014)

Okay, this new Whitechapel song is great. They've improved so much. I'm really excited to hear the rest of the album.

[video=youtube;Hp-WDtE9MmQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hp-WDtE9MmQ&noredirect=1[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 18, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Z2EiG-9lr7k]http://youtu.be/Z2EiG-9lr7k[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Apr 18, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> [video=youtube_share;Z2EiG-9lr7k]http://youtu.be/Z2EiG-9lr7k[/video]



If ever a song needed to be covered by Celtic Frost it's this one. This song really needs some grit in the vocals, that's why the Metallica version is better than the original, in my less than humble opinion.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 23, 2014)

I present you the most metal pic ever, by Saque






Saque is Heavy Metal band from my city Rosario, here is a song
[video=youtube_share;b85TmFLNCg8]http://youtu.be/b85TmFLNCg8[/video]


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 24, 2014)

Insomnium just released 'Shadows of the Dying Sun' (coincidentally, 'Dying Sun' is another great band - atmospheric-y stoner/doom metal), and it's _a lot_ more mellow than One For Sorrows - A lot more laid back (pace fluctuates between slow and moderate), less guitar solos (but not without some pretty sweet riffs and rhythms, a bit more epic of a feel), very melodeath-y, but plenty to kick back and enjoy.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 26, 2014)

Overdose of epic
[video=youtube_share;TZk0AiswrCs]http://youtu.be/TZk0AiswrCs[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 7, 2014)

Anyone here likes this band?
[video=youtube_share;A4MK9bJdclc]http://youtu.be/A4MK9bJdclc[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 7, 2014)

^Yes...not my absolute favorite, but i do own all of their albums, with the exception of "Chemistry Of Consciousness"...that is,if they can really be counted as a band,seeing as up until 2008 the band consisted of Joel Grind...and no one else.


----------



## Wolveon (May 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;EmCA7EwE3rY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmCA7EwE3rY[/video]

First In Flames song I heard. <3


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 8, 2014)

^In Flames is awesomesauce, definitely one of the most easily palatable bands of the Melodic Death Metal sub-genre, even though IMO they've kinda gone downhill since "Come Clarity".


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;NED7bbJ4FyM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NED7bbJ4FyM[/video]

One of the first death metal songs I've ever heard. The drumming is so fluid and adds so much it's addicting - It's not the fastest or most complex out there, but nails the atmosphere the guitars set with every time change - Something I grew to appreciate in Carach Angren as well. The guitars themselves are just the right amount of chuggy, and with 3 of them, you get the full layering effect.


----------



## Vukasin (May 8, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> ^In Flames is awesomesauce, definitely one of the most easily palatable bands of the Melodic Death Metal sub-genre, even though IMO they've kinda gone downhill since "Come Clarity".


They're style has changed, but they haven't gone downhill. their most recent album (Sounds of a Playground Fading) is my favourite of theirs by far.

They have a new album coming out in June I think. I'm pretty excited for that.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 9, 2014)

Vukasin said:


> They're style has changed, but they haven't gone downhill. their most recent album (Sounds of a Playground Fading) is my favourite of theirs by far.
> 
> They have a new album coming out in June I think. I'm pretty excited for that.



Well, I'm kinda in the metal snob category with melodeath, and, well, I loved their old sound. he newer stuff just doesn't click for me...that and they keep cancelling every damn time I try to see them live, but that's besides the point.

Anyhoo, it's just my opinion. I'm a snob about melodeath, almost as bad as I am about thrash.


----------



## Wolveon (May 12, 2014)

[video=youtube;cXp3YctRE9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXp3YctRE9E[/video]

This has been stuck in my head all day.
Also I'm considering getting As the Palaces Burn by Lamb of God or Clayman by In Flames. Choices...


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 12, 2014)

Wolveon said:


> [video=youtube;cXp3YctRE9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXp3YctRE9E[/video]
> 
> This has been stuck in my head all day.
> Also I'm considering getting As the Palaces Burn by Lamb of God or Clayman by In Flames. Choices...




I've not been a fan of In Flames at all - But As the Palaces Burn is easily one of LoG's top albums - It's got moshy-goodness, excellent musicianship, decent lyrics, and even the filler songs are still pretty good. Ashes of the Wake is ~14 minutes longer, and still has some fantastic songs, if ya don't own it already.


----------



## Hachiro (May 13, 2014)

What do you guys think of industrial metal? I just notice this band through streams. 
[video=youtube;lxQBH-fYOYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxQBH-fYOYs[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 13, 2014)

There are a few Industrial bands that I like (mostly bands from the "Neue Deutsche HÃ¤rte" movement, bands like Eisbrecher, Laibach, Oomph!, Rammstein and the like)...but most of them just feel kinda "meh" to me, with a few exceptions (Orgy and Static-X come to mind).


----------



## Hachiro (May 13, 2014)

Static-X is pretty great, listen to them since my teen days.


----------



## FangWarrior (May 13, 2014)

I've only ever liked metallica, anything else I feel is a little much for me.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 13, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> There are a few Industrial bands that I like (mostly bands from the "Neue Deutsche HÃ¤rte" movement, bands like Eisbrecher, Laibach, Oomph!, Rammstein and the like)...but most of them just feel kinda "meh" to me, with a few exceptions (Orgy and Static-X come to mind).


Mechina's newest album is pretty sweet, and Lyfthrasyr is one of the few (probably only) industrial black metal bands I've heard, and they aren't too bad.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 13, 2014)

I like Industrial Metal, Rammstein, Statix-X, Fear Factory... Great bands. I also like Marilyn Manson but I'll just call him industrial rock to prevent butthurt

_______
edit:

Holy fuck how did I not include Rob Zombie!? He fucking rocks


----------



## Wolveon (May 19, 2014)

Wolveon said:


> I'm considering getting As the Palaces Burn by Lamb of God or Clayman by In Flames. Choices...


Followup to this post:


----------



## VGmaster9 (May 20, 2014)

Sweet band.

[video=youtube;BVxwr13hVus]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVxwr13hVus[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 20, 2014)

Wolveon said:


> Followup to this post:



looks like you resolved the dilemma quite well!


----------



## Grispinne (May 21, 2014)

Favorite band of all time? That's a hard one. I love many bands and it's hard to pick one. I'll just list off a few that come to mind immedietly; Arsis (Technical/melodic death), Wintersun (Melodic/folkish death), Fleshgod Apocalypse (Brutal Death(early)/Orchestrated Death(later)), Severe Torture (Brutal Death), Ne Obliviscaris (Progressive Death/Black), Mourning Beloveth (Doom/Death), Daylight Dies (Doom/Death), Blotted Science (Instrumental, Technical and a bit experimental), Soilwork (Melodic Death (early)/Terrible watered down shadow of what once was (Later)), The Black Dahlia Murder (Metalcore (early - don't bother)/Melodic or not so Melodic Death (later)), Deeds Of Flesh (Brutal Death (early)/Technical Brutal Death (later)).

There are many more but these reflect my tastes rather well.

My favorite genre then... Death Metal, and its variations, hands down. I like it fast, hard and rough (You're welcome to qoute me out of context).

Lately i've been nerding alot of slam and brutal death in general. I'm getting gore fatigue, although i like the sound im not overly fond of the more common themes... Dismembering prostitutes and bathing in intestines has it's place (not really) but it's really annoying when every other song has squishy guts sampled in or women screaming for a minute before the songs start playing. What really made me tick was seeing song titles such as "Dismember the transgender" and "Being dead is better than being gay" - not that im either. I just think the trend needs to die to make way for interesting content. Bands like Deeds Of Flesh deviate from the norm, and while they're not super original at least the lyrical themes are interesting, being mostly sci-fi while maintaining a sense of brutality. Plus, the music is amazing by itself.



Spoiler



[video=youtube;rWd0M-Uo1O8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWd0M-Uo1O8[/video]


Deeds Of Flesh - Rise of the Virvum Juggernaut
From album "Portals to canaan" (2013)

EDIT: Sorry for the unspoilered embed, i can't seem to get the tags to work properly - help?


----------



## Hachiro (May 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;YF3jeAPGhrY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YF3jeAPGhrY[/video]

Old but gold


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 22, 2014)

Hachiro said:


> [video=youtube;YF3jeAPGhrY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YF3jeAPGhrY[/video]
> 
> Old but gold



You have no idea how much shit I get for openly admitting that I prefer Dio-era Sabbath to Ozzy-era Sabbath.

Heaven And Hell and Mob Rules were freakin' masterpieces.


----------



## Namba (May 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;rR-IZiylERY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rR-IZiylERY[/video]

Con-fucking-verge.


----------



## Hachiro (May 22, 2014)

I just love Symphony metal.

 [video=youtube;oePrtEMmX9Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oePrtEMmX9Y[/video]


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 1, 2014)

Definitely won't be everyone's cup of tea, but worth a listen if you like atmospheric or doom-y metal. I've been trying to find their earlier releases, but most of it isn't on Youtube. 

[video=youtube;5sj4cNs-VJc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sj4cNs-VJc[/video]


----------



## Conker (Jun 1, 2014)

Grispinne said:


> Snip


Wintersun sounded like a cool band name so I'm listening on Youtube. Musically, it's great, though vocally I'm reminded of Alestorm. Doesn't quite fit, but it's cool.

Gonna keep looking into this un. Got any albums you'd recommend?


----------



## Alix Wolfheart (Jun 2, 2014)

My favourite band would be Rammstein and my fav genre would be Industrial and prog metal.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 2, 2014)

My favorite band? Coheed & Cambria! Hmm, does that qualify here...?

*checks dat wiki*



> GenresProgressive rock, new prog,alternative rock, progressive metal,[SUP][1][/SUP] alternative metal,[SUP][2][/SUP] post-hardcore[SUP][3][/SUP]



It kinda does! Whoo!

[video=youtube;Q4zw9qMLKUg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4zw9qMLKUg[/video]

... though that said, I'm also gonna kinda cheat? Haha; I don't really (?usually?) consider them metal.

My other favorite band is Megadeth.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHPNYKI1-fY

. . . . . sorry if spamming, but one last final honorable mention to Devin Townsend. So yum.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nubJjB95VdY


----------



## Em1l (Jun 7, 2014)

Continuing with the earlier theme of Melodic Death Metal, I discovered these guys last night whilst watching a bit of the british tv channel Scuzz, one of the first songs I have seen on the channel for years that actually made me look the band up online after seeing the video. Seem to be very popular in Sweden, loving everything they have put out.

[video=youtube;zKe8jze56Vg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKe8jze56Vg&amp;index=4&amp;list=LL7QZMqGPFAvaFfyk  j6TKZFw[/video]


----------



## Conker (Jun 7, 2014)

So that Wintersun recommendation from the previous page? Yeah. Solid fucking shit. Bought an album from them. Holy damn they are great.


----------



## Wolveon (Jun 11, 2014)

What do you all think of the new Suicide Silence stuff?


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 13, 2014)

The new In Flames sounds fantastic!

[video=youtube;lH7LL5Rnpm4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lH7LL5Rnpm4[/video]


----------



## Em1l (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah, not so sure about the other track that has come out and I don't think they are as good as they used to be although sounds of a playground fading had some good songs.

The beginning of this particular track also strongly reminds me of Scar Symmetries' Ghost Prototype


----------



## Wolveon (Jun 14, 2014)

So, I was going to go for a little drive down the road yesterday. I decided I'd bring along a CD to listen to (our car doesn't have anything better than a CD player unfortunately). So, I took along my The Industrialist deluxe edition CD by Fear Factory, and loaded it into the player. After a few seconds of silence, I realized something was wrong.
I looked inside the player and the CD is literally gone. Tried ejecting it, at first it started to but now when I press the eject button the radio/stereo shuts off. Now I'm out a great CD and CD player.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 14, 2014)

Wolveon said:


> So, I was going to go for a little drive down the road yesterday. I decided I'd bring along a CD to listen to (our car doesn't have anything better than a CD player unfortunately). So, I took along my The Industrialist deluxe edition CD by Fear Factory, and loaded it into the player. After a few seconds of silence, I realized something was wrong.
> I looked inside the player and the CD is literally gone. Tried ejecting it, at first it started to but now when I press the eject button the radio/stereo shuts off. Now I'm out a great CD and CD player.



That fucking sucks! My condolences for the cd


----------



## Wolveon (Jun 14, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> That fucking sucks! My condolences for the cd


When that car is passed down to me I'm going to tear that player off the dashboard. 
Anyways, this has been stuck in my head all day:
[video=youtube;efx532JVvFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efx532JVvFM[/video]


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 15, 2014)

Em1l said:


> Yeah, not so sure about the other track that has come out and I don't think they are as good as they used to be although sounds of a playground fading had some good songs.


Sound of a Playground Fading was their best one yet, imo.

Also, this is the only track they've released from the new album, so i don't know which "other track" you're referring to.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 15, 2014)

Alix Wolfheart said:


> My favourite band would be Rammstein and my fav genre would be Industrial and prog metal.


Neue deutsche hÃ¤rte, or "dance metal" is an entire genre Rammstien belongs too. Look into it. Groups like Oomph! belong in it.


----------



## Wolveon (Jun 15, 2014)

Vukasin said:


> Sound of a Playground Fading was their best one yet, imo.
> 
> Also, this is the only track they've released from the new album, so i don't know which "other track" you're referring to.


[video=youtube;QCRUxRkX1Nc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCRUxRkX1Nc[/video]


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 15, 2014)

Wolveon said:


> [video=youtube;QCRUxRkX1Nc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCRUxRkX1Nc[/video]


Oh nice! I had no idea they released a 2nd one!


----------



## Wolveon (Jun 30, 2014)

I've decided I'm going to blow my 100th post in this thread. <3 Here's some good ol' Fear Factory.

[video=youtube;HT89yLl-cOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT89yLl-cOA[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 1, 2014)

pDeath. Angel. no idea why I stopped listening to that band...finally got around to picking up "The Dream Calls For Blood", and it's gaddamn awesome. Now listening through their whole back catalog.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 1, 2014)

Em1l said:


> Seem to be very popular in Sweden, loving everything they have put out.


Speaking of Sweden, they're having their own glam metal phase similar to Americas in the 80's. The music that's come out of it has been incredibly good.

[video=youtube;582XyRHHsrw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=582XyRHHsrw[/video]

Hopefully I'm not the only one into glam metal in here.


----------



## Hachiro (Jul 1, 2014)

^i just want to say that Mohawk is majestic as fuck.

Anyway, this needs more_ Dio_ here

[video=youtube;bkysjcs5vFU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkysjcs5vFU[/video]


----------



## Hir (Jul 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;IgY4iRXBpwM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgY4iRXBpwM[/video]

More doom please.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 2, 2014)

http://dyingsun.bandcamp.com/track/generating-the-sphere
How about some ambient/atmospheric doom? (^ official web, official Youtube v)

[video=youtube;5sj4cNs-VJc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sj4cNs-VJc[/video]


----------



## Hir (Jul 2, 2014)

Damn, this sounds fucking cool. Downloading now, thank you!

Funeral doom:
[video=youtube;8cz_-9O87Rw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cz_-9O87Rw[/video]


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Jul 2, 2014)

Saw Cannibal Corpse a few days ago. My face. It melted.
Gods, I love me some death metal.

And just because this guy is awesome...
[video=youtube_share;5AIlpWXPQBs]http://youtu.be/5AIlpWXPQBs[/video]


----------



## Hir (Jul 2, 2014)

Death metal's awesome.

[video=youtube;H6cFDfQJi8I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6cFDfQJi8I[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 2, 2014)

DarkNoctus said:


> Death metal's awesome.
> 
> [video=youtube;H6cFDfQJi8I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6cFDfQJi8I[/video]


Whenever i hear death metal i usually dislike it but that, good sir, was fucking fantastic.

Anyway, i just remembered that The Ruins of Beverast exist, and the world is a better place for it.

[YT]vYfGnMEfgqE[/YT]

:mrgreen:


----------



## Hir (Jul 2, 2014)

Love the first two Ruins of Beverast records!

On more of a death/doom thing right now though...

[video=youtube;NUiX66IVRXU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUiX66IVRXU[/video]

I'm usually more of a black metal kind of guy, mind.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 11, 2014)

Since this hasn't been posted here yet, some news on the former band As I Lay Dying:

First off, Tim Lambesis has gotten 6 years in prison for trying to kill his wife.


> After spending just under a year on house arrest with a GPS monitoring device, former As I Lay Dying member Tim Lambesis was given a six year sentence for attempting to hire an undercover police agent to murder his wife.


http://www.metalunderground.com/news/details.cfm?newsid=104402

And then the band admitted to becoming atheists.
And the rest of the band have created a new band. Sorry Tim, you done fucked up.


> After As I Lay Dying lead singer Tim Lambesis was arrested for plotting to murder his wife on May 8, 2013, *he admitted that he and various members of the band were atheist.*  Lambesis even confessed that the band remained to be marketed as a Christian band despite the fact that many of them were already ex-Christians.  *However, the arrest of Lambesis has not stopped other bandmembers Nick Hipa, Phil Sgrosso, Josh Gilbert and Jordan Mancino, to form a new band with Shane Blay of Oh, Sleeper known as the Wovenwar*.


http://www.hallels.com/articles/225...ew-band-with-album-coming-out-on-august-5.htm
http://www.theguardian.com/music/20...-tim-lambesis-christian-rock-bands-fake-faith

I liked AILD, and I hope the new band kicks ass.


Speaking of Christian Metal, I just found out that The Devil Wears Prada is also a Christian Metal band, which blows my mind. So, with that, some TDWP:

[yt]aFdcXRCS2sE[/yt]


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 11, 2014)

You seriously liked As I Lay Dying?


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 12, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> You seriously liked As I Lay Dying?


As I Lay Dying was good stuff


----------



## DivinePrince (Jul 12, 2014)

I listen to *Symphonic/Melodic Black Metal*, *Folk Metal*, *Industrial Metal* ( my fave), *Avant-garde meta*l. Aaand that's about it.

*Industrial Metal:* has electro-industrial influences.

[video=youtube;BpNV06UWBYI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpNV06UWBYI[/video]

And why yes! I am happily Anti-god! Christianity fucking sucks! There are many religions that are so much better! Ahahahaha!! <3


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 12, 2014)

Vukasin said:


> As I Lay Dying was good stuff



And here I thought everyone got a good laugh whenever that name came up xD


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 12, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> And here I thought everyone got a good laugh whenever that name came up xD



I get a laugh out of christian metal in general...it just sounds so wrong (the term...there are a few good-ish christian metal bands).


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 12, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I get a laugh out of christian metal in general...it just sounds so wrong (the term...there are a few good-ish christian metal bands).



If they weren't usually terrible, it _might_ be worth listening, given I usually can't understand half the lyrics I listen to, but AILD isn't metal so...eh _*shrug*_.


----------



## Em1l (Jul 12, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I get a laugh out of christian metal in general...it just sounds so wrong (the term...there are a few good-ish christian metal bands).



heh, I feel exactly the same way, I can understand some supposedly "christian" bands that appear to actually explore religious themes in their lyrics such as The Devil Wears Prada but you then have other bands like Betraying the Martyrs that seem so far from anything I would associate with christianity or religion in general. But then again I have yet to find any band that labels it's self with a religion that is to my taste as it all seems very gimmicky.


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 12, 2014)

Em1l said:


> heh, I feel exactly the same way, I can understand some supposedly "christian" bands that appear to actually explore religious themes in their lyrics such as The Devil Wears Prada but you then have other bands like Betraying the Martyrs that seem so far from anything I would associate with christianity or religion in general. But then again I have yet to find any band that labels it's self with a religion that is to my taste as it all seems very gimmicky.


Betraying the Martyrs have definitely strayed from the Christian theme. Still not really listenable...
Personally, I myself am Christian, but agree that most Christian metal is laughable. There are _some_ good bands like Mortification and Living Sacrifice, and... Uh...


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 12, 2014)

when I think "christian metal" for some reason I always think of Moral Orel and the band "Multiple Godgasm" that made a few appearances on that show, then I just remember "BUUUURN IN HEAVEN!!!"


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dhGhLQ8C73M


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 12, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> when I think "christian metal" for some reason I always think of Moral Orel and the band "Multiple Godgasm" that made a few appearances on that show, then I just remember "BUUUURN IN HEAVEN!!!"



Major props for that reference :v


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 13, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> AILD isn't metal so...eh _*shrug*_.


I know a lot of metalheads aren't huge fans of metalcore, but that doesn't exclude it from being a metal sub genre. I can see maybe it's roots not being _that _metal since it leans towards hardcore punk, but it's hard to claim that bands like Killswitch Engage, All That Remains or As I lay Dying aren't metal.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 13, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Major props for that reference :v



come on man...Moral Orel was awesome.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 13, 2014)

Vukasin said:


> I know a lot of metalheads aren't huge fans of metalcore, but that doesn't exclude it from being a metal sub genre. I can see maybe it's roots not being _that _metal since it leans towards hardcore punk, but it's hard to claim that bands like Killswitch Engage, All That Remains or As I lay Dying aren't metal.



Much like how you separated hardcore punk from metal, that is why people separate metalcore from metal. 

Those bands are awful either way though :v



sniperfreak223 said:


> come on man...Moral Orel was awesome.



I completely agree. Super fucking dark too. 

[video=youtube;ZAOZEkfi-1o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAOZEkfi-1o[/video]

This song starts to get really good around the 5 minute 20 mark, even though it's a pretty slow build up to that point. The lyrics are pretty depressing throughout the album though >_>


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 13, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Much like how you separated hardcore punk from metal, that is why people separate metalcore from metal. >



I don't think the punk aspect has anything to do with it...keep in mind thrash metal has VERY heavy punk influences, Slayer did a whole freakin' album of punk covers, and when was the last time anyone ever said fucking Slayer wasn't metal? metalcore just gets a bad rap because of the fact that most of it is mediocre at best.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 13, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Much like how you separated hardcore punk from metal, that is why people separate metalcore from metal.


Metalcore is a fusion genre, so you can't really separate it. Thrash metal is a fusion of NWOBHM and hardcore punk but people don't separate it, so why do we need to separate a mix of hardcore punk and extreme metal?



sniperfreak223 said:


> metalcore just gets a bad rap because of the fact that most of it is mediocre at best.


It got oversaturated because of it's popularity so a lot of it is pretty mediocre. There are lots of good bands in there though.


----------



## Namba (Jul 14, 2014)

Man, I'm so happy Josh Scogin is far from finished with making music with his new two piece band '68. Even better is this sick music video idea he came up with where you have to sync up two separate videos to get the full experience. Check it out.

[video=youtube;mwG-Pyxk1WU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwG-Pyxk1WU[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jul 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;LCkfOKRJfxg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCkfOKRJfxg[/video]

And the second half, since you're only limited to one video per post :/


----------



## Em1l (Jul 14, 2014)

Still on the subject of "Christian metal", Betraying the Martyrs appear to be covering songs from Disney films now.

[video=youtube;HtkGluLhnGU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtkGluLhnGU[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh please, don't make this thread into 'that isn't metal cry cry I'm a little bitch' DON'T MAKE ME GO KICK YOUR FUCKING ASS

Heavy Metal -> Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden

Metal -> Any other stuff influnced by the above, or bands influnced by above.

NOW STFU


----------



## Conker (Jul 14, 2014)

Alestorm and Godsmack both have new albums out next month. 

I'm seeing Alter Bridge and Five Finger Death Punch this Friday.

Pretty happy with those things.


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 14, 2014)

Em1l said:


> Still on the subject of "Christian metal", Betraying the Martyrs appear to be covering songs from Disney films now.
> 
> [video=youtube;HtkGluLhnGU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtkGluLhnGU[/video]


... Why is this a thing?


----------



## KyryK (Jul 14, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Oh please, don't make this thread into 'that isn't metal cry cry I'm a little bitch' DON'T MAKE ME GO KICK YOUR FUCKING ASS
> 
> Heavy Metal -> Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden
> 
> ...


Even that's needlessly overcomplicated. It should just be: 

Metal -> Music that for some bizarre reason makes you think that doing this for hours is actually a good idea.






NOW STFU


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 14, 2014)

Well, now that we've got that out of the way...

[video=youtube;VwXKR9EWhXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwXKR9EWhXo[/video]



> Hatebeak is a death metal band, formed by Blake Harrison, Mark Sloan, and Waldo, a 21-year-old Congo African Grey Parrot. Hatebeak is the only band to have an "avian" vocalist."


----------



## KyryK (Jul 15, 2014)

Wolveon said:


> Well, now that we've got that out of the way...
> 
> [video=youtube;VwXKR9EWhXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwXKR9EWhXo[/video]


The vocals actually reminded me of this guy.

[yt]M1vwnr_u6fc[/yt]


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;OfcpStknXmk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfcpStknXmk[/video]

There's something about this song that works for me


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 16, 2014)

And here I thought we were once again going to apply the True Scotsman fallacy to what is and isn't metal, which usually winds down to "Everything I like is metal, everything I don't like sucks and isn't metal", and then I watch logic get raped up the ass for several posts.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 17, 2014)

CrazyLee said:


> And here I thought we were once again going to apply the True Scotsman fallacy to what is and isn't metal, which usually winds down to "Everything I like is metal, everything I don't like sucks and isn't metal", and then I watch logic get raped up the ass for several posts.



You forgot the part when he calls everybody a posser and rage quits


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 18, 2014)

CrazyLee said:


> And here I thought we were once again going to apply the True Scotsman fallacy to what is and isn't metal, which usually winds down to "Everything I like is metal, everything I don't like sucks and isn't metal", and then I watch logic get raped up the ass for several posts.


Metal fans and Jazz fans are the worst for that.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 18, 2014)

Vukasin said:


> Metal fans and Jazz fans are the worst for that.



Yea, but atleast jazz fans don't bash on other jazz fans, I think?


----------



## AKOthepanther (Jul 19, 2014)

Whats your favorite metal band ever? BEHMOTH!

Favored genre of metal? Black metal/black death metal

concerts you've gone to? behmoth (3 times), bloodbath, lifelover, so so so many more
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnTL1L8a6YI


----------



## Troj (Jul 19, 2014)

One word: Hevisaurus.

Finnish children's metal band comprised of dinosaurs.

Awesome.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 20, 2014)

Troj said:


> One word: Hevisaurus.
> 
> Finnish children's metal band comprised of dinosaurs.
> 
> Awesome.


Satan bless em


----------



## Hachiro (Jul 20, 2014)

<3333333333

[video=youtube;xjKyzwqIT7s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjKyzwqIT7s[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Jul 21, 2014)

Hachiro said:


> Fleshgod Apocalypse - The Violation



I'm a pretty big fan of Fleshgod Apocalypse.
Agony is such an amazing album.  I've heard some people didn't like the mix, but I absolutely love it.

The intro to The Violation and The Hypocrisy are so good.


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 21, 2014)

Alright, who's seen this?

[video=youtube;j45jo6QnU6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j45jo6QnU6k[/video]


----------



## Hachiro (Jul 22, 2014)

^ I experience pain, trauma, hilarity, awkwardness and rage watching that video.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 22, 2014)

What do you guys think of think of this? Even if it's a bit softer than their other works I really like this song, the riff is very catchy
[video=youtube_share;JHq9yMXw3iA]http://youtu.be/JHq9yMXw3iA[/video]


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 22, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> What do you guys think of think of this? Even if it's a bit softer than their other works I really like this song, the riff is very catchy
> [video=youtube_share;JHq9yMXw3iA]http://youtu.be/JHq9yMXw3iA[/video]



That's one of Opeth's only songs that I like - It's got a little bit of everything to make it interesting.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 22, 2014)

Maybe you should check it a bit more :O
[video=youtube_share;oE7TMfbj9fs]http://youtu.be/oE7TMfbj9fs[/video]
I'm on a super Opeth mood


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 23, 2014)

This is one of my favorite songs by The Agony Scene. Can't wait to hear some new stuff.

[video=youtube;UfYB7nuSv_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfYB7nuSv_w[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 26, 2014)

All hail the holy Sabbath
[video=youtube_share;TNKttMFgaf0]http://youtu.be/TNKttMFgaf0[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jul 26, 2014)

What Kitsune said.

[yt]YCjspyo-_aI[/yt]
[yt]tsLkL8DTHeg[/yt]
[yt]Bm9uEwMV3Sg[/yt]
[yt]Se8KKhVKDUM[/yt]

\m/^_^\m/


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 26, 2014)

I listened to Black Sabbath for 2 hours straight, totally worth it


----------



## ZettaBit (Jul 27, 2014)

A bit alternative, but been listening to alot of Tool the past couple days. Taking a break from the dubstep. Would like to make a remix but too worried I will fuck it up. 
Gotta throw some FFDP in there too xD

[video=youtube;R2F_hGwD26g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2F_hGwD26g[/video]

Can't post the FFDP vid :/


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 27, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> A bit alternative, but been listening to alot of Tool the past couple days. Taking a break from the dubstep. Would like to make a remix but too worried I will fuck it up.
> Gotta throw some FFDP in there too xD
> 
> [video=youtube;R2F_hGwD26g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2F_hGwD26g[/video]
> ...



Don't remix Tool! Is perfect as it is!


----------



## ZettaBit (Jul 27, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Don't remix Tool! Is perfect as it is!



Yeah I know xD It's hard to strip just vocals from song anyways :/ 

Who are you to wave your finger? 

Now for some headbanging

[video=youtube;O3qiUeeF2f0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3qiUeeF2f0[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 29, 2014)

Got these 2 today <3


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 30, 2014)

I've finally done it.






From top to bottom:


- Soul of a New Machine (2004 re-release, original album remastered, and includes the Fear is the Mindkiller EP)
- Demanufacture (2005 re-release, original album remastered, includes extra tracks and the Remanufacture remix album)
- Obsolete (Collector's edition)
- Digimortal (Limited edition)
- Concrete
- Hatefiles
- Archetype (Limited edition, includes "Australian Tour 2004" DVD)
- Transgression
- Mechanize (Deluxe edition)
- The Industrialist (Deluxe edition)

(the digipaks don't look that bad in person)
I'm pretty happy right now~


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 30, 2014)

Amazing!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 1, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;-TrFwFs11Jo]http://youtu.be/-TrFwFs11Jo[/video]


----------



## vixeyy (Aug 1, 2014)

RED.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 2, 2014)

I hate so much the only video in youtube of this song it's mispelled! Sick song btw
[video=youtube_share;Y1st6O1tqII]http://youtu.be/Y1st6O1tqII[/video]


----------



## King Dead (Aug 2, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> What do you guys think of think of this? Even if it's a bit softer than their other works I really like this song, the riff is very catchy
> [video=youtube_share;JHq9yMXw3iA]http://youtu.be/JHq9yMXw3iA[/video]


Oh man, I really like this. I haven't gotten around to listening to the album because I wasn't too keen on the last one, but I like this song.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 2, 2014)

Does atreyu count? I just found out about them recently


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 3, 2014)

Has anyone seen this cover?
[video=youtube_share;cKBxgDfe9as]http://youtu.be/cKBxgDfe9as[/video]


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 3, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Does atreyu count? I just found out about them recently



For the "not metal" portion of this thread, yes. 

Seriously though, this thread is full of amazing bands - If you like Atreyu, you'll easily find _significantly _better.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 4, 2014)

Captain Howdy said:


> For the "not metal" portion of this thread, yes.
> 
> Seriously though, this thread is full of amazing bands - If you like Atreyu, you'll easily find _significantly _better.



Don't you even try to bring that shit to this thread.

Yes, I'm talking about "That's not metal, listen to ect.." It's lame, annoying and the least Metal thing there is.



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Does atreyu count? I just found out about them recently



It's metalcore, so yea it applies


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 4, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Does atreyu count? I just found out about them recently


Yes they do.



Captain Howdy said:


> For the "not metal" portion of this thread, yes.


Jesus Fuckin' Christ



Captain Howdy said:


> Seriously though, this thread is full of amazing bands - If you like Atreyu, you'll easily find _significantly better._


I'd like to introduce to you a concept called "Personal Preference".


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 4, 2014)

Some people are just too narrow-minded about metal these days...sure, I'm not the hugest fan of the "-core" subgenres, but I don't straight up scream "so not metal!" at every -core band (you know, except for those "deathcore" bands whose whole library is just open-note chugging on the lowest string, cuz ya know frets aren't just there to look pretty...). I listen to a bit of everything in the genre, but I just have a huge preference for the faster, more technical stuff...mostly because I'm a musician myself and really appreciate the talent some of these bands possess.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 4, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> (you know, except for those "deathcore" bands whose whole library is just open-note chugging on the lowest string, cuz ya know frets aren't just there to look pretty...)


There are some deathcore bands that still do a good job of keeping the death metal part of deathcore in their music.

[video=youtube;-MrIzF8TQ30]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MrIzF8TQ30[/video]


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;bGKSB94PSng]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGKSB94PSng[/video]

I'm sorry guys, I'll stop being a dick about metal. Here's some melodic black metal as an apology!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 4, 2014)

^ Very well, peace has been restored =)


----------



## Wolveon (Aug 4, 2014)

Have any of you heard Wovenwar's new album? Thoughts?

[video=youtube;U9LbKINMsTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9LbKINMsTQ[/video]

I've only heard like, two songs. Not sure what I think, but I'm leaning more on the "Eh" side.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 5, 2014)

Wolveon said:


> Have any of you heard Wovenwar's new album? Thoughts?
> 
> [video=youtube;U9LbKINMsTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9LbKINMsTQ[/video]
> 
> I've only heard like, two songs. Not sure what I think, but I'm leaning more on the "Eh" side.


Yoooo this is rad! I haven't ever heard these guys until now, but here are my thoughts:

The singer sounds great (even if the vocals melodies are a tad simple), it's got some great guitar riffs and harmonies, the drumming it solid, it's mixed/mastered really well and it's pretty catchy. I could totally get behind this.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;a8npNK1duHg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8npNK1duHg[/video]

Straight up in love with this song right now.


----------



## Skoda (Aug 5, 2014)

I've been listening to metal for years and it's one of my favorite genres, nice to see that there's an active thread for it on this forum for me to post some of my various loves and findings C:

[video=youtube;FXV7anYI0TE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXV7anYI0TE[/video]

Finally got myself a physical copy of this album and damn is it good. Just the use of diminished chords, Snake's monotone vocal delivery, the unpredictable song structure... These guys are so underrated. 

WE ARE CONNECTED


----------



## Wolveon (Aug 7, 2014)

Today has been a In Flames kind of day.

[video=youtube;6Jmjgxz-56g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jmjgxz-56g[/video]

I like to pretend they broke up and started a new In Flames after Clayman.


----------



## Em1l (Aug 10, 2014)

Wolveon said:


> Today has been a In Flames kind of day.
> 
> I like to pretend they broke up and started a new In Flames after Clayman.



Every day is an In Flames day 
I'm finally beginning to warm to the new material but I still wouldn't say its anything like their older output in terms of quality.

On a side note, this came up on my youtube feed today and thought it sounded fantastic although the whole lyrical theme is especially poignant at the moment.

[video=youtube;eEUJlxevrGk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEUJlxevrGk&amp;list=LL7QZMqGPFAvaFfykj6TKZFw&amp;  index=3[/video]

I really need to find some time to go through their back catalogue at some point haha


----------



## King Dead (Aug 10, 2014)

Vukasin said:


> There are some deathcore bands that still do a good job of keeping the death metal part of deathcore in their music.



Not to mention The Contortionist:

[video=youtube;MEE_N0qbAG8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEE_N0qbAG8[/video]

There's not really a point here, I just really like The Contortionist


----------



## Mehru (Aug 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;IbjSgbyoS-c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbjSgbyoS-c[/video]

Welcome to Australia's best output since Steve Irwin.


----------



## KyryK (Aug 11, 2014)

Mehru said:


> [video=youtube;IbjSgbyoS-c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbjSgbyoS-c[/video]
> 
> Welcome to Australia's best output since Steve Irwin.


*Ahem*

[yt]2pKjF41Yx1k[/yt]


----------



## Selachi (Aug 12, 2014)

So, I just found out that Carcass is doing another US tour, and Obituary is tagging along this time. I'm pretty damn stoked about this! 
[video=youtube;d7oGGud2Jk4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7oGGud2Jk4[/video]
(This song has such an awesome groove to it)


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 12, 2014)

How fast can that kick get? Dayuum
[video=youtube_share;nLvtOst9MJg]http://youtu.be/nLvtOst9MJg[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Aug 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;pQYWC9ezebw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQYWC9ezebw[/video]

So, new Rings of Saturn. Spacey.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 14, 2014)

Brutal
[video=youtube_share;r4C5T4rq5AU]http://youtu.be/r4C5T4rq5AU[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm in a Meshuggah mood tonight.

[video=youtube;UISjgLu8zBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UISjgLu8zBA[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 17, 2014)

Anyone likes Deftones in here?
[video=youtube_share;3li5tge0jZ8]http://youtu.be/3li5tge0jZ8[/video]


----------



## Skoda (Aug 18, 2014)

Man were these guys metal gods or what?

[video=youtube;RSgzBJWYVso]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSgzBJWYVso[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 18, 2014)

Rock fucking hard
[video=youtube_share;1uvwGmRf5M8]http://youtu.be/1uvwGmRf5M8?list=UU0a4ZRoauYMqgllbEbFBnaw[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Aug 19, 2014)

I ordered the deluxe edition of Resurrection by Chimaira, which was supposed to include two CDs, the album itself and a "making of" DVD. Unfortunately the seller only sent the DVD...
Sigh. Working on that now.

[video=youtube;04PlGzXx9Xg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04PlGzXx9Xg[/video]


----------



## Selachi (Aug 21, 2014)

New Opeth album makes me sad 

Oh well, I still haven't gotten tired of their old stuff.
[video=youtube;IKKc1benxy4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKKc1benxy4[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 21, 2014)

I find this ironic, hilarious and awesome, what does Robb Flynn thinks of 1999 Robb Flynn? xD
[video=youtube_share;HJzeJiHHQOY]http://youtu.be/HJzeJiHHQOY[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Aug 22, 2014)

I just listened to part of a For Today song, now it feels like I need to clean my ears out lol. Here's something vastly different:

[video=youtube;n9Y054HTzkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9Y054HTzkw[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 22, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I find this ironic, hilarious and awesome, what does Robb Flynn thinks of 1999 Robb Flynn? xD
> [video=youtube_share;HJzeJiHHQOY]http://youtu.be/HJzeJiHHQOY[/video]



Well, I know for a fact he doesn't like to talk about "Supercharger"... and only defends "The Burning Red" because he poured his soul into the lyrical content on that album.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;VxsbTbB7cwc]http://youtu.be/VxsbTbB7cwc[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 22, 2014)

mcyclone123 said:


> New Opeth album makes me sad
> 
> Oh well, I still haven't gotten tired of their old stuff.
> [video=youtube;IKKc1benxy4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKKc1benxy4[/video]


^Fucking epic song

I like new Opeth, but I also thinks their older albums are fucking amazing, I like Opeth just


----------



## Conker (Aug 23, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Rock fucking hard


Favorite band of all time. Seeing them again in October. Their new album is awesome.


----------



## Conker (Sep 1, 2014)

I FOUND A NEW BAND TO REALLY LIKE!

[yt]Gqe0TT718DU[/yt]


----------



## Selachi (Sep 2, 2014)

1:02 is hands down, without a doubt, my all time favorite guitar solo from any song I've ever listened too. I don't know what it is about it, but I still always find myself rewinding it for a second listen. 
[video=youtube;lLZ1AqJ9kxI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLZ1AqJ9kxI[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 5, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;0NYiOHGapRk]http://youtu.be/0NYiOHGapRk[/video]
I insist, best fucking scale ever


----------



## Wolveon (Sep 5, 2014)

I was expecting my copy of Haven by Dark Tranquillity to arrive today, (on my birthday to boot!) but unfortunately it did not. Oh well, I guess I don't mind using Spotify for a few more days...

[video=youtube;M6NDPCpmSFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6NDPCpmSFE[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 11, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;9P4GsF1zdzM]http://youtu.be/9P4GsF1zdzM[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Sep 22, 2014)

Been really digging the new(ish) Septicflesh.

[video=youtube;cEikFuxAGhU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEikFuxAGhU[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 23, 2014)

4 days to see them live! If my friends don't fuck me up
[video=youtube_share;CU7uGKV7d4E]http://youtu.be/CU7uGKV7d4E[/video]


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 24, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> 4 days to see them live! If my friends don't fuck me up


I saw them live a while ago and they were amazing! You'll have to let us know what their setlist was when you get back.


----------



## Wolveon (Sep 24, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> 4 days to see them live! If my friends don't fuck me up



Have fun!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm addicted to buying band t-shirts, it's worse than drugs lol
Totally worth it.
[video=youtube_share;BH8nfDIOkFk]http://youtu.be/BH8nfDIOkFk[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Sep 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;KdCB8Lyai4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdCB8Lyai4g[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Oct 4, 2014)

In the days of darkness men feared not the sword and the lance
Nor did he fear the beast of fire... He feared...

[yt]M8WFl4Mo1yM[/yt]


----------



## Wolveon (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey guys check out the newish Job for a Cowboy single! 

[video=youtube;zDo-VEam_JA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDo-VEam_JA[/video]

Pretty excited for the album to be released. 2014 has been a great year for metal!
Speaking of, if you're into tech-death or melo-death, I _highly_ recommend you check out Elements of the Infinite by Allegaeon. Really sweet album, definitely one of my favorites of his year.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh yiss
[video=youtube_share;Z5aB9bW5B00]http://youtu.be/Z5aB9bW5B00[/video]


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2014)

Ignoring all the satanic stuff, this band kinda got me into death metal.
[video=youtube;yosDDDAmE2g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yosDDDAmE2g[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Oct 13, 2014)

Still waiting for them to release something new...

[video=youtube;HMvm0Km_jO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMvm0Km_jO0[/video]


----------



## Winter (Oct 24, 2014)

If this doesn't make you set sail for Vinland, nothing will.

[video=youtube;rjVlbjD-bnU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjVlbjD-bnU[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 24, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;09dFfqdVDi0]http://youtu.be/09dFfqdVDi0[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Oct 26, 2014)

I love this song.

[video=youtube;Te-rh6yQTIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Te-rh6yQTIc[/video]


----------



## Namba (Nov 16, 2014)

Keep in mind this is most likely an alternate version of the song, since they have two versions of this (these) album(s) out: the bogus leaked version, and then parts 1 and 2 available as the legitimate albums. It's kind of confusing, but whatever. The leaked version is pretty cool, but it ain't the real thing.

[video=youtube;7lt6ZJUWe9o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lt6ZJUWe9o[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 21, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;-u-HCHCuHMg]http://youtu.be/-u-HCHCuHMg[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Nov 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;9VURtvVKyGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VURtvVKyGU[/video]
The new Periphery is interesting. I'm looking forward to Juggernaut.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 24, 2014)

Demensa said:


> [video=youtube;9VURtvVKyGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VURtvVKyGU[/video]
> The new Periphery is interesting. I'm looking forward to Juggernaut.


I'm not gonna lie, usually I'm not too hooked on Periphery, but this definitely has my attention. Very interesting...


----------



## Namba (Nov 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;E947SrMfza0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E947SrMfza0[/video]

One of the most important metal bands in the history of metal, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;KEW2CYWT7EE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEW2CYWT7EE[/video]


----------



## Hachiro (Dec 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;euzd-Om57vM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euzd-Om57vM[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 19, 2014)

Hachiro said:


> [video=youtube;euzd-Om57vM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euzd-Om57vM[/video]



Yesssss.


----------



## Selachi (Dec 22, 2014)

My current obsession...
One of those rare tech-death that doesn't sound like a wall of random bullshit. The almost jazzy bass stuff they do is pretty unique.

[video=youtube;utqWrkVEQvI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utqWrkVEQvI[/video]


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Dec 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;PJExa7e7_aA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJExa7e7_aA[/video]


----------



## Hachiro (Dec 23, 2014)

Probably one of my fav from them

[video=youtube;MrSqeS8Ya-E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrSqeS8Ya-E[/video]


----------



## DHC (Jan 3, 2015)

Best experienced with gallons of beer.
[video=youtube;SoaUzVmKyFA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoaUzVmKyFA[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;Y6rvJEY1tBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6rvJEY1tBY[/video]


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;xdA5Br5qGQQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdA5Br5qGQQ[/video]
Yeah sorta mainstream, but still awesome.


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;m46evbwe-KU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m46evbwe-KU[/video]


----------



## Selachi (Jan 16, 2015)

I realize that i'm obsessed with this band to an unhealthy level, but I just found out that Heartwork has a bonus track that I haven't listened to until now. I've had 2:10 to 3:10 stuck in my head for the past few days (sounds sort of like the type of metal you'd hear from the Southern US rather than Liverpool, England). Incredible solo there as well. That perfect phrasing and creative note choice, occasionally punctuated with almost "bluesy" shredding is Bill Steer's signature.
[video=youtube;VoneNG3feyo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoneNG3feyo[/video]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 16, 2015)

If any of you guys are into Stoner Metal here's a brilliant playlist i've gotten a lot out of in the past.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cF34ze8S51c&list=PL76D02697145D84A1


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Jan 16, 2015)

A couple of old school Terrorizer shows. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fW-hfRnDYDw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ox0qPevoNQ


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 19, 2015)

How's powerviolence for "brutal"?

[yt]esoiYT5a4qU[/yt]


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 19, 2015)

[video=youtube;cbIL4YhZ70o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbIL4YhZ70o[/video]


----------



## ealeblanc (Jan 19, 2015)

Wolveon said:


> Cult of Luna - Passing Through



Soooo much yes. I'll follow up with more classic CoL:

 [video=youtube;PlA0udaQch0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlA0udaQch0[/video]


----------



## ealeblanc (Jan 19, 2015)

Namba said:


> Old Man Gloom - Predators



As much as I'm a fan of Aaron's stuff with ISIS, I can't get into OMG. Not sure why.


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;Gmd8Xms1YQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gmd8Xms1YQc[/video]


----------



## Torph (Jan 30, 2015)

Let's make rock! 

[video=youtube;6Ww_pi2P_V4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ww_pi2P_V4[/video]


----------



## Selachi (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey someone posted Cult of Luna! Good shit.

Here is one of my all time favorite song intros, though I've always thought that the fretless bass throughout the rest of track sounds a bit goofy/unnecessary (especially the call-and-response soloing at the end). Still a great song though.
[video=youtube;k_cn9TVSi2o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_cn9TVSi2o[/video]


----------



## Winter (Feb 3, 2015)

Don't you love it when metal bands show their gentler side?

Avatarium - Lady in the Lamp

Adversus - BerÃ¼hr mich nicht

Deep Purple - Wasted Sunsets

Rhapsody of Fire - Il Canto del Vento

Yngwie Malmsteen - Crying

Madison - Oh Rendez-Vous

Treat - Learn to Fly

Loudness - Lost without Your Love

Manowar - Herz aus Stahl

Accept - Winter Dreams


----------



## Demensa (Feb 6, 2015)

Some solid deathcore:
[video=youtube;x90yvU92ECE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x90yvU92ECE[/video]


----------



## Esper Husky (Feb 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;LeG-6bpeUkA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeG-6bpeUkA[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;gi3e7VMQz3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gi3e7VMQz3Y[/video]


----------



## Winter (Feb 11, 2015)

More songs from the melodic side of metal:

Therion - Lemuria

Judas Priest - Angel

Rammstein - Nebel

Nightwish - Away

MotÃ¶rhead - 1916

The Ring - Signs by the Silver Stream

Europe - Dreamer

Dio - As Long as It's Not About Love

Easy Action - There Is a River

Theatre of Tragdey - Venus


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh my god, there's a thread dedicated to metal. Mama, I'm home.


----------



## KyryK (Feb 14, 2015)

Amazing black metal with some fantastically doomy segments anyone?

[yt]aplGBhfxlO8[/yt]


----------



## Nyor (Feb 14, 2015)

These guys are pretty metal
[video=youtube;k9NMz8Efv_4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9NMz8Efv_4[/video]


----------



## The King Maker (Feb 20, 2015)

Metal + Hardcore = Awesome
[video=youtube;tGiCoo01VaU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGiCoo01VaU[/video]


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 20, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;Fq3QmtV8vT0]http://youtu.be/Fq3QmtV8vT0[/video]


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 21, 2015)

I am required to share my favorite song from the thrash band Overkill. Enjoy.
[video=youtube_share;3zU1LNg-6aQ]http://youtu.be/3zU1LNg-6aQ[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 24, 2015)

[video=youtube;T2t2vjyTlPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2t2vjyTlPA[/video]


----------



## Winter (Mar 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;JFASGQrpO8o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFASGQrpO8o[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 22, 2015)

[video=youtube;jPONcmvVAbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPONcmvVAbY[/video]


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 4, 2015)

Not much a huge fan of the ultra br00talz, but I love my old school metal, mainly masterpieces like this:

[video=youtube;QyLVLw7OH44]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyLVLw7OH44[/video]

Good ol' Iron Maiden. One of the greatest metal acts not just of the 80s, but of all time.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 9, 2015)

Gonna spam the thread a bit here with a few videos since I haven't been on here a while.


First off, sorry about your childhood but this is awesome.
indubitably.
[yt]iU2hy0L5lgg[/yt]


This is probably the coolest cover of one of my favorite Kamelot songs ever.
[yt]-SWLSy8Ya2I[/yt]

And seriously? These guys make 90s Immortal videos look good in comparison. What the? I shit out better production values than this. 
[yt]XOibIxl3dLo[/yt]


----------



## Wolveon (May 1, 2015)

[video=youtube;Y6rvJEY1tBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6rvJEY1tBY[/video]


----------



## The King Maker (May 3, 2015)

New Helloween coming out June 2nd in North America!

[video=youtube;YbTxrKmX4Ng]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbTxrKmX4Ng[/video]


----------



## Wolveon (May 23, 2015)

[video=youtube;5hxXWLFQevE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hxXWLFQevE[/video]


----------



## triage (Jun 18, 2015)

[video=youtube;_JSRzFj9gls]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JSRzFj9gls[/video]


----------



## CorvidBlue (Jun 21, 2015)

My favorite metal band is Slipknot!  Unfortunately I have not ever been to a concert


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 21, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;zKe8jze56Vg]http://youtu.be/zKe8jze56Vg[/video]


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 22, 2015)

Sweden rocks hard! 

[Video=Youtube;f2cZlLrVP7E]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=f2cZlLrVP7E[/Video]


----------



## Winter (Jun 23, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Sweden rocks hard!



Swedish metal = Best metal

[Video=Youtube;z0lyCr7YN0I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0lyCr7YN0I[/Video]


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 20, 2015)

Hmm, I heard some Dream Theater and liked what I heard (fast, elaborate guitars, lots of rapid drums and bass drum/double bass)... anyone here a fan of them or have suggestions?


----------



## Hir (Aug 4, 2015)

[video=youtube;zHpEzk0u6v0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHpEzk0u6v0[/video]

Enjoying this a lot right now.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 4, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;FjV8SHjHvHk]http://youtu.be/FjV8SHjHvHk[/video]
Classic Helloween.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Aug 4, 2015)

20 year old stuff

[video=youtube;aivYWWppFPc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aivYWWppFPc[/video]


----------

